# Hey! I spotted a CASIO DEAL here!



## Spirit of the Watch

This thread is similar to the one in the public forum, but specific only to the Casio brand or an item the people of this forum would want.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Casio Men's PAG240T-7CR Pathfinder Triple-Sensor Stainless Steel Watch with Titanium Bracelet:
$194.39-$55 coupon = $139.39
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003MOIVI4/ref=gbps_tit_s-3_3422_a823c7b0?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Casio Men's PRG-300-1A2CR Pro Trek Triple-Sensor
$134.12-$34.11 (coupon) = $100.1
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B010Q44398/ref=gbps_tit_s-3_3422_c35a4772?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Casio Men's PRG-300CM-4CR Pro Trek Solar-Powered Watch with Orange Band
$103.98-$20.45 (coupon) = $83.53
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B012W9IXQO/ref=gbps_tit_s-3_3422_390078b2?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER

The Amazon coupons are under "Today's Deals" then just filter for watches.

Personally, I'm going to pass on all of these but they might interest someone else (or more importantly someone might post a deal I want!b-);-)


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Casio Men's PRG-300CM-4CR Pro Trek Solar-Powered Watch with Orange Band
> $103.98-$20.45 (coupon) = $83.53
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B012W9IXQO/ref=gbps_tit_s-3_3422_390078b2?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER


That's a fantastic deal for a PRG300! Too bad I hate orange on a watch! :-d So no deal for me. But I hope somebody else here will pick one up with that great deal.


----------



## GaryK30

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> That's a fantastic deal for a PRG300! Too bad I hate orange on a watch! :-d So no deal for me. But I hope somebody else here will pick one up with that great deal.


The other PRG-300 deal above is still pretty good at $100. It's black with a touch of blue here and there.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

GaryK30 said:


> The other PRG-300 deal above is still pretty good at $100. It's black with a touch of blue here and there.


I know, but I already have a PRG270 with basically the same functions. ;-)


----------



## Time4Playnow

Brand new GD-400HUF for $160 (caveat: website says it is available to U.S. customers only.)

- free shipping for the next couple days also

G-Shock x HUF GD400HUF-1 LTD Edition Watch at Zumiez : PDP


----------



## Wolfsatz

Absolutely the cheapest price on this G-Shock from Area Trend via Ebay with Casio warranty. I am buying this one for my younger son. 
He has good taste. And this one is one of the ones with smaller case / profile.

Casio Men&apos;s G Shock DW9052 2 Blue Resin Quartz Watch 4971850743132 | eBay


----------



## brandon\

Wolfsatz said:


> Absolutely the cheapest price on this G-Shock from Area Trend via Ebay with Casio warranty. I am buying this one for my younger son.
> He has good taste. And this one is one of the ones with smaller case / profile.
> 
> Casio Men&apos;s G Shock DW9052 2 Blue Resin Quartz Watch 4971850743132 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 9391898


Anybody own this? What's the deal with it? Is it pretty cool/good?


----------



## Cobia

Spirit of the Watch said:


> This thread is similar to the one in the public forum, but specific only to the Casio brand or an item the people of this forum would want.


Great idea mate!


----------



## Prdrers

Wolfsatz said:


> Absolutely the cheapest price on this G-Shock from Area Trend via Ebay with Casio warranty. I am buying this one for my younger son.
> He has good taste. And this one is one of the ones with smaller case / profile.


I just bought my daughter a pink whale from Area Trend via eBay. It was delivered in two days, which blew my mind.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

brandon\ said:


> Anybody own this? What's the deal with it? Is it pretty cool/good?


Amazon reviews if you can trust them say yes
https://www.amazon.com/Casio-DW9052...693&sr=1-5&nodeID=6358539011&keywords=dw+9052


----------



## Falco Furuitii

DW 9052 is a classic/historic model ,with same features as DW6900 and DW5600 (and DW290) . A good choice if you like the older models


----------



## Rocat

Wolfsatz said:


> Absolutely the cheapest price on this G-Shock from Area Trend via Ebay with Casio warranty. I am buying this one for my younger son.
> He has good taste. And this one is one of the ones with smaller case / profile.
> 
> Casio Men&apos;s G Shock DW9052 2 Blue Resin Quartz Watch 4971850743132 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 9391898


Here is a real life photo from former member Kronos.


----------



## GaryK30

Amazon currently has a 25% off sale on the PRW-6000Y-1ACR. It was $375, but now it's $281. If it doesn't show up, look at the "Other Sellers on Amazon" panel for the one sold directly by Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-PRW-60.../ref=owo_wa?_encoding=UTF8&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## vulcan_innova

I guess it would be worth mentioning that Target sells the DW5600e for $40, and it's Buy 1 get 1 50% off. I just picked some up, they're perfect as the beater watch and the extras will make great gifts. Lots of heritage behind the model and did i mention it's $40?


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

vulcan_innova said:


> I guess it would be worth mentioning that Target sells the DW5600e for $40, and it's Buy 1 get 1 50% off. I just picked some up, they're perfect as the beater watch and the extras will make great gifts. Lots of heritage behind the model and did i mention it's $40?


How you get BOGO 50%? Mind share some insight? Target usually price the DW5600E $50 to $60, but can price match to Amazon to get down to $40. But kind of doubt if they do both price match and BOGO 50%...


----------



## Wolfsatz

Wolfsatz said:


> Absolutely the cheapest price on this G-Shock from Area Trend via Ebay with Casio warranty. I am buying this one for my younger son.
> He has good taste. And this one is one of the ones with smaller case / profile.
> 
> Casio Men&apos;s G Shock DW9052 2 Blue Resin Quartz Watch 4971850743132 | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9391898


Almost matching price at $45 from Amazon with Prime delivery sold by shopemco. Finally pulled the trigger since my son has done very well on its first weeks of school and currently wearing a Baby G. He wants a proper G-Shock like his older brother. Will arrive Sunday!
1 year Casio Warranty.


----------



## Cobia

Wolfsatz said:


> Almost matching price at $45 from Amazon with Prime delivery sold by shopemco. Finally pulled the trigger since my son has done very well on its first weeks of school and currently wearing a Baby G. He wants a proper G-Shock like his older brother. Will arrive Sunday!
> 1 year Casio Warranty.


Nice choice and great price, my footy teams colours too! You're boy should love that.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Cobia said:


> Nice choice and great price, my footy teams colours too! You're boy should love that.


he is the one that actually chose it. I'm sure he is going to feel like a big boy now!


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Twin Sensor Mudmaster: GG1000-1A5 (TAN) 
$184.99 (use coupon code ad10 for $10 off) = $174.99
http://www.jomashop.com/casio-watch-gg1000-1a5.html

On Amazon:
around $300
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=GG1000-1A5

If anyone wants this exact Mudmaster, this seems to be a really good deal!


----------



## Wolfsatz

Wolfsatz said:


> Almost matching price at $45 from Amazon with Prime delivery sold by shopemco. Finally pulled the trigger since my son has done very well on its first weeks of school and currently wearing a Baby G. He wants a proper G-Shock like his older brother. Will arrive Sunday!
> 1 year Casio Warranty.


Here's the Baby G and the new G Shock! For size comparison. He is 9 3/4; he needs to use the very 1st hole on the strap but still wears it comfortably. 
This G-shock only comes in a card board box; does not come with the classic Tin container. But it does have all the attributes of a G-Shock.

20160925_202750 by Wolfsatz

20160925_202521 by Wolfsatz

20160925_204319 by Wolfsatz

20160925_204145 by Wolfsatz


----------



## Time4Playnow

Get your wallets ready, guys!! Best deal I have ever seen on g-shocks at Arizona Fine Time --- 30% off until 10/20!!! Works for g-shocks AND Protreks!!

https://www.azfinetime.com

How would you like the new Camo Mudmaster for $560? Same for the new Gulfmaster? Or maybe the MRG-G1000D for $1820??? They have many others. You have to add the item to your cart to see the price.

Plus, you get a gift with every order - detailed on their webpage!

They are an authorized Casio dealer in the United States, and one of the sponsors of this forum, AFAIK. I bought my MR-G from them.

Go 'gettem!!!


----------



## Prdrers

I was about to pull the trigger on the DW5600HR-1CR, until I saw the $20 for shipping. That's a negative.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Prdrers said:


> I was about to pull the trigger on the DW5600HR-1CR, until I saw the $20 for shipping. That's a negative.


I agree, I also nixed an order of the DW-5600E for the same reason - until I decided to add another item to the order! If you get two or three or more in the same order, the shipping cost is not so bad.


----------



## Prdrers

Time4Playnow said:


> I agree, I also nixed an order of the DW-5600E for the same reason - until I decided to add another item to the order! If you get two or three or more in the same order, the shipping cost is not so bad.


Lol, that sounds like my wife when she spends $100 to save $10. I don't know, they're twisting my arm. Nowhere else that I've found has that watch. I mean, it's essentially a DW5600MS with some red on it, but... We'll see.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Prdrers said:


> Lol, that sounds like my wife when she spends $100 to save $10. I don't know, they're twisting my arm. Nowhere else that I've found has that watch. I mean, it's essentially a DW5600MS with some red on it, but... We'll see.


LOL When it comes to a great deal on g-shocks, I will FIND something else I 'need'!! :-d:-d But seriously, where else would I have found a new DW-6930C-1 for $91???!!!! Nowhere! Add to that a DW-5600E signed by Kikuo Ibe!! I mean, how could I NOT take advantage of that! (I think I got the last DW-6930C-1 -- it disappeared from their website shortly after I ordered. I hope I get it!!)

Somebody got the Camo Mudmaster at $560. Expensive, but for that version, it is by far the best price I have seen anywhere!!


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

damn thats some pretty good prices! |> except i lose the discount after the forex an then have to tack on $55SUS for shipping ):


----------



## Tony Rex

soulbridgemedia said:


> damn thats some pretty good prices! |> except i lose the discount after the forex an then have to tack on *$55SUS for shipping* ):


Shame.

But then again, the Q1000 I wanted works out only one gold coin cheaper than our regular HK grey importer.

Still jealous of the goodies though.


----------



## solar g-shocker

I don't see any GWG mudmasters...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

solar g-shocker said:


> I don't see any GWG mudmasters...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The GWG-1000DC was there but sold out. The gold/black Mudmaster was there, last time I looked - it may be gone now also....


----------



## Steelerswit

Prdrers said:


> I was about to pull the trigger on the DW5600HR-1CR, until I saw the $20 for shipping. That's a negative.


wow,$20 shipping?!?! pretty much eats up the savings, but T-shirts are cool. most ive ever paid was $12.40 from Hi to NJ, the reason being i got a GD-X6900CM-5D new in box for $42.50 (liquidation sale)


----------



## Skeptical

With the discount, and the shirt. I couldn't resist the Kikuo Ibe signed 5600E.


----------



## Prdrers

Steelerswit said:


> wow,$20 shipping?!?! pretty much eats up the savings, but T-shirts are cool. most ive ever paid was $12.40 from Hi to NJ, the reason being i got a GD-X6900CM-5D new in box for $42.50 (liquidation sale)


Yeah, I'm kind of curious if their shipping is always that high or are they gouging it to recoup the 30% off? It was definitely a kick in the gut after thinking I was going to get that watch for $70.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Prdrers said:


> Yeah, I'm kind of curious if their shipping is always that high or are they gouging it to recoup the 30% off? It was definitely a kick in the gut after thinking I was going to get that watch for $70.


Normally they give you options for shipping, all the way from free (ground shipping) I believe, to next day Express. Not sure why it was done this way, other than maybe for simplicity at their end. :think:

But btw, you still could get that watch for $70. $70 - 30% is $49, + $20 shipping. :-d But I know what you mean. The more inexpensive the watch, the more unfair that shipping cost is. On the other hand, if you're buying the MR-G for $2,600 and get it for $1,820 instead, I somehow think the $20 shipping cost wouldn't be as important then... ;-)


----------



## Prdrers

I agree, the more expensive the item, the less it matters. The watch was $69 and change after the discount, so $89 and change with shipping. May still be a good deal, but I can't swallow it. It's the shipping amount. Make the watch $80 and the shipping $10, and I'm in...weird I know.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Prdrers said:


> I agree, the more expensive the item, the less it matters. The watch was $69 and change after the discount, so $89 and change with shipping. May still be a good deal, but I can't swallow it. It's the shipping amount. Make the watch $80 and the shipping $10, and I'm in...weird I know.


Oh, okay, never mind. I thought you were talking about the Kikuo Ibe-signed DW-5600. But like I said, I could only justify that one myself once I added another watch to the order. ;-) I figured, $10 shipping for each watch - not too bad. :-d


----------



## GaryK30

I received my G-7700-1 today. I bought it from a vendor on eBay (see link below).

It only came with a seemingly generic plastic display stand (no box, tags or manual), but for $52.49 it seems like a pretty good deal. Mine appears to be in new condition and everything seems to work (including the Auto EL and the Flash Alert LEDs). The only thing I haven't tested yet is the accuracy, but I've set it to atomic time so I can see how it holds up over the next few days. It's definitely on the smaller side, which is fine when I don't want to wear one of my larger Gs. Also, I know some folks don't like the stainless light button and bezel insert, but I like it.

New Casio Men&apos;s G Shock Shock Resistant Watch G7700 1CU 079767882686 | eBay


----------



## Steelerswit

i saw that too, almost pulled the trigger on it, but i had a a bid on a watch i really wanted. and was in the waiting game zone. wound up winning it with no one else bidding on it. i was shocked. im sure some will think its gaudy and in a style they dont like. (remember, i started that thread,,,lol) but Sjors bought 2 one to display, one to wear.

GA-110CS-4A Iron Man 
http://www.gshock.com/watches/Others/GA110CS-4A

http://50-gs.blogspot.com/2015/05/g-shock-19-iron-man.html


----------



## Steelerswit

Prdrers said:


> I agree, the more expensive the item, the less it matters. The watch was $69 and change after the discount, so $89 and change with shipping. May still be a good deal, but I can't swallow it. It's the shipping amount. Make the watch $80 and the shipping $10, and I'm in...weird I know.


you are not alone. shipping is shipping, not a semi-hidden fee to balance a low price. unfortunately it happens a lot in other industries. airlines with fuel surcharges, baggage fees, assigned seat fee, etc. hotels with early check in/check out fee, resort fee, premium room fee (not next to elevator-yes, some charge it) and my favorite, gratuity fee- forced tipping.


----------



## olticker

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Twin Sensor Mudmaster: GG1000-1A5 (TAN)
> $184.99 (use coupon code ad10 for $10 off) = $174.99
> http://www.jomashop.com/casio-watch-gg1000-1a5.html
> 
> On Amazon:
> around $300
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=GG1000-1A5
> 
> If anyone wants this exact Mudmaster, this seems to be a really good deal!
> View attachment 9465930


I love the negative display on this. But not liking the strap color. I hope they come out with a negative display with a black strap version.


----------



## GaryK30

GaryK30 said:


> I received my G-7700-1 today. I bought it from a vendor on eBay (see link below).
> 
> It only came with a seemingly generic plastic display stand (no box, tags or manual), but for $52.49 it seems like a pretty good deal. Mine appears to be in new condition and everything seems to work (including the Auto EL and the Flash Alert LEDs). The only thing I haven't tested yet is the accuracy, but I've set it to atomic time so I can see how it holds up over the next few days. It's definitely on the smaller side, which is fine when I don't want to wear one of my larger Gs. Also, I know some folks don't like the stainless light button and bezel insert, but I like it.
> 
> New Casio Men&apos;s G Shock Shock Resistant Watch G7700 1CU 079767882686 | eBay


My G-7700-1 has a heartbeat that's too fast. In one day it's already fast by about 0.5 second (15 seconds/month, which is right at the limit of the specs). At some point I'll open it up and adjust its pacemaker (trimmer) to improve its accuracy. Of the five non-atomic Gs that I've bought, two were fast 15 seconds/month out of the box (G-7900A-4 and this one), and one was fast 10 seconds per month (GD-350-1B). I trimmed the G-7900A-4 to about 5-6 seconds fast per month, and the GD-350-1B to less than 1 second fast per month.

The G-7700-1 has a 1/1000 second stopwatch. If it's fast 0.5 second per day, this means the stopwatch is fast 1/1000 second about every three minutes. I'm not sure why they even offer a 1/1000 second stopwatch, but at least two of my Gs have one.


----------



## Prdrers

I already posted this elsewhere, but check your local Targets. I got a 5600 today on clearance. I know I'm not the first to find this deal lately.


----------



## odinslostcandy

Prdrers said:


> I already posted this elsewhere, but check your local Targets. I got a 5600 today on clearance. I know I'm not the first to find this deal lately.


I'm jealous, went to two targets and both had regular prices for all g shocks.

stupid autocorrect


----------



## Prdrers

I got lucky. I went there to pick up a Timex Scout (which I also bought 😁), and I found the G hiding all by itself behind a bunch of other Timexes. Was the only Casio on that side of the rack. Destiny.


----------



## GaryK30

GaryK30 said:


> My G-7700-1 has a heartbeat that's too fast. In one day it's already fast by about 0.5 second (15 seconds/month, which is right at the limit of the specs). At some point I'll open it up and adjust its pacemaker (trimmer) to improve its accuracy. Of the five non-atomic Gs that I've bought, two were fast 15 seconds/month out of the box (G-7900A-4 and this one), and one was fast 10 seconds per month (GD-350-1B). I trimmed the G-7900A-4 to about 5-6 seconds fast per month, and the GD-350-1B to less than 1 second fast per month.


The accuracy of my G-7700-1 improved from the initial +0.5 second per day (+15 seconds per month) to about +0.33 second per day (+10 seconds per month) over the first couple of weeks. I decided to leave the trimmer alone for the time being.


----------



## GaryK30

Amazon has the PRW-3000-1 for $151.98 today. It was $189.99 on Oct 28, so this seems like a good deal.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H3XHK64/


----------



## janitski

Here's a pretty good deal for a GW-9400CMJ-3JR: https://www.unger-schmuck.com/casio-g-schock-funksolar-gw-9400cmj-3er-chronograph/a-1000021721/


----------



## paper cup

GaryK30 said:


> Amazon has the PRW-3000-1 for $151.98 today. It was $189.99 on Oct 28, so this seems like a good deal.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H3XHK64/


Thanks! Tempting. Fingers crossed a good deal for one of the 3100 models comes soon.


----------



## olticker

I got below for $156 @ Amazon a couple of weeks back. Keep checking they might have it again.


----------



## JohnQFord

For the 'deep of wallet' ... full, not empty ... the MTGG-1000AR-1A is available at 30% off [$1330.00] PM *TRSCP* for the details. :-!


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

From $76-$300 ProTrek sale at Amazon.... although I'm not sure any are really that special

https://www.amazon.com/b/ref=lp_155...DKIKX0DER&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&node=15542373011


----------



## dirkpitt73

eBay seller robscamerausa has a bunch of GB-5600B-9 (yellow version of the BT enabled 5600) for sale for $69.99 w/ free shipping - best deal I've seen by far.


----------



## GaryK30

Spirit of the Watch said:


> From $76-$300 ProTrek sale at Amazon.... although I'm not sure any are really that special
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/b/ref=lp_155...DKIKX0DER&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&node=15542373011


The PRW-S6000Y-1 for about $300 was a good deal. Today it's gone back up to over $500.


----------



## WES51

GaryK30 said:


> The PRW-S6000Y-1 for about $300 was a good deal. Today it's gone back up to over $500.


Wow, that was really a great deal. I saw that watch retail for $700 at an authorized dealer (while the regular PRW 6000 retailed for $600 at the same dealer). As far as I remember this one is one of the few among the PRW 6000 lineup that have saphire crystal.

By the way I found it so much better looking in person than on the pictures. Pictures simply don't seem to do justice for this watch.


----------



## GaryK30

WES51 said:


> Wow, that was really a great deal. I saw that watch retail for $700 at an authorized dealer (while the regular PRW 6000 retailed for $600 at the same dealer). As far as I remember this one is one of the few among the PRW 6000 lineup that have saphire crystal.
> 
> By the way I found it so much better looking in person than on the pictures. Pictures simply don't seem to do justice for this watch.


Yes, the S versions have a sapphire crystal, which is a plus, and not that common in Protreks and Gs, especially for $300.

The copper accent color on that model isn't my favorite PRW-6000 colorway, but it looks decent, and the positive display should be very readable in all lighting conditions.

When I checked the link that Spirit of the Watch provided, I think there was less than 20 minutes left on all of the Protrek Lightning Deals.


----------



## revlimiter

Amazon has the GW6900 for $76 right now. I just got a camelcamel alert about it. 

https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-GW69...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00284ADAI


----------



## fcasoli

Mudmaster Desert, my favorite, this ebay shop exhibit two prices, this one is amazing. Consider from UK.

One only available after my order.


----------



## Marrin

revlimiter said:


> Amazon has the GW6900 for $76 right now. I just got a camelcamel alert about it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-GW69...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00284ADAI


Is anyone living in the US willing to purchase one for me and ship it to Croatia?

That is a great price and they are not available over here for quite some time now, so even if I end up paying the customs tax it would be acceptable

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## STavros78

Iam not from US iam from Europe just little Southern from.u LOL
I have friends from US that buy stuff on my behalf.main problem is that iam overseas till January.
If thats not a problem for u i mean u can wait up untill then and if u dont find anyone else let me know iam willing to helpna fellow Collector


----------



## STavros78

fcasoli said:


> Mudmaster Desert, my favorite, this ebay shop exhibit two prices, this one is amazing. Consider from UK.
> 
> One only available after my order.


i had seen this the minute it was listed.Having 2 listings with the same watch and 100 pounds difference made me worries. now all 3 are sold and he relisted the listing with the A1 colourway.Hope that the first 3 are the camo ones and not any sellers mistake.keep us inform when u receive it


----------



## ShaggyDog

fcasoli said:


> Mudmaster Desert, my favorite, this ebay shop exhibit two prices, this one is amazing. Consider from UK.
> 
> One only available after my order.


Nice price but I'll be interested to see if there are any deals around for this on Black Friday. The Mudmaster is sold by quite a few big retailers now including some of the high street chains (maybe not in every colour) so it will be interesting to see what discount codes are out there on the big day.


----------



## fcasoli

STavros78 said:


> i had seen this the minute it was listed.Having 2 listings with the same watch and 100 pounds difference made me worries. now all 3 are sold and he relisted the listing with the A1 colourway.Hope that the first 3 are the camo ones and not any sellers mistake.keep us inform when u receive it


Before to order and inside the PayPal transaction I have written ATTENTION, ALL PICTURES ARE OF CAMOUFLAGE VERSION GWG-1000DC, if the product is different, my order is invalid.

In effect, the seller admitted the mistake and I have the refund. 
The Mudmaster take the price after more than a year, but I'm confident this Camouflage will drop like others.


----------



## STavros78

fcasoli said:


> Before to order and inside the PayPal transaction I have written ATTENTION, ALL PICTURES ARE OF CAMOUFLAGE VERSION GWG-1000DC, if the product is different, my order is invalid.
> 
> In effect, the seller admitted the mistake and I have the refund.
> The Mudmaster take the price after more than a year, but I'm confident this Camouflage will drop like others.


Sorry to hear that.
Iam on the hunt for a Camo myself and apparently u are too.
If i see any deal worth mention i will give u a heads up


----------



## GaryK30

Amazon has a good deal on the GD-350-8 today ($66.30).

https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-GD350-8-Resin-Sport-Watch/dp/B00BU6TXEC


----------



## Marrin

GaryK30 said:


> Amazon has a good deal on the GD-350-8 today ($66.30).
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-GD350-8-Resin-Sport-Watch/dp/B00BU6TXEC


GW6900 is also $66,30 now, it used to be $76,00!

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasaf

I would have one of these if they were just a little smaller. All the same, this may be the best price I have seen on the Rosegold MT-G.

Casio G-Shock Solar Triple-G Atomic - Black Stainless And Rose-Gold AccentsCasio MTGS1000BD-5A | Retail Price: $ 1,000.00


$ 599.00








_from here_


----------



## Watchuseek Editor

Here's a deal list we just posted on Watchuseek's main page: The Best Casio G-Shock Black Friday Deals we could find on Amazon...







The Best Casio G-Shock Black Friday Deals on Amazon: Save Up to 56% - watchuseek.com


----------



## Robotaz

^^^ Cheapest I've seen the Ti Gravitymaster.


----------



## Rocat

o|o|o|

Amazon had a PRW-6000Y in green for $120 with free one day shipping. I added it to my cart. Went to Google to research on WUS about the Smart Crown for a few minutes. Came back to Amazon, and like Keyser Soze, it was.....


----------



## Robotaz

So few deals. If you see one, you have to jump on it.


----------



## WES51

GaryK30 said:


> The PRW-S6000Y-1 for about $300 was a good deal. Today it's gone back up to over $500.


It is $357 at Amazon again. Sold BY Amazon itself, no 3rd parties, so unquestioned full Casio Warranty too.

If I did not already have the red one, I'd consider this one.

As said earlier, it looks much better in person than on any pictures. The copper is not as intensive in person, the whole dial looks more stealthy and the white hands really pop.

I better stop now, othervise I end up talking myself into it.

Saphire Glass.


----------



## WES51

Rocat said:


> , and like Keyser Soze, it was.....


..."my guess is, after that, you'll never hear from him again"...


----------



## buster71

WES51 said:


> It is $357 at Amazon again. Sold BY Amazon itself, no 3rd parties, so unquestioned full Casio Warranty too.
> 
> If I did not already have the red one, I'd consider this one.
> 
> As said earlier, it looks much better in person than on any pictures. The copper is not as intensive in person, the whole dial looks more stealthy and the white hands really pop.
> 
> I better stop now, othervise I end up talking myself into it.
> 
> Saphire Glass.


It's $283 now. So hard to resist...

http://a.co/5fA0jT8


----------



## GaryK30

The Gulfmaster GWN-1000B-1B is $249.99 right now.

https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-GWN-1000B-Master-Stylish-Watch/dp/B00MAOH1UG


----------



## GaryK30

buster71 said:


> It's $283 now. So hard to resist...
> 
> http://a.co/5fA0jT8


Thanks for the heads up. I couldn't resist it at this price, so I ordered one. It's an amazing deal for this model.


----------



## STavros78

GaryK30 said:


> The Gulfmaster GWN-1000B-1B is $249.99 right now.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-GWN-1000B-Master-Stylish-Watch/dp/B00MAOH1UG


You really wont believe this.The same moment i was about to copy paste this deal i saw ur post mentioning it.Big minds think alike hahahahahhaha


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

$120 for a PRW-6000, that's unheard of! Yes it's the older smart crown locking design, which is not a full screw down crown like the updated PRW-6100, but still...



Rocat said:


> o|o|o|
> 
> Amazon had a PRW-6000Y in green for $120 with free one day shipping. I added it to my cart. Went to Google to research on WUS about the Smart Crown for a few minutes. Came back to Amazon, and like Keyser Soze, it was.....


I guess you just handed someone else your key... :-d 



 [Warning: Language]


----------



## Skeptical

Amazon has the solar/atomic GW-M500F as part of the 30% off sale. It comes to $59.14 before tax https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TQIS44G/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## paper cup

Skeptical said:


> Amazon has the solar/atomic GW-M500F as part of the 30% off sale. It comes to $59.14 before tax https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TQIS44G/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> View attachment 10032554


Thanks for the alert. Looks like I missed out on this one.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

paper cup said:


> Thanks for the alert. Looks like I missed out on this one.


Yep, I don't see that 30% off discount there. It's probably over, unless I miss something on that amazon web page. In fact, I happened to browse through that watch last night, but I didn't see any discount there (was at ~$85 regular price). So may be the discount was only for a very small time window.


----------



## GaryK30

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Yep, I don't see that 30% off discount there. It's probably over, unless I miss something on that amazon web page. In fact, I happened to browse through that watch last night, but I didn't see any discount there (was at ~$85 regular price). So may be the discount was only for a very small time window.


Some of the Amazon 30% off deals I saw yesterday were applied when the item was added to the cart.


----------



## JohnQFord

TicTacArea.com is offering 25% off on G-shocks until midnight [Madrid time]. Shipping is cheap. Worth a boo !

For instance the Camo Mudmaster is $487.47 US & showing available.


----------



## STavros78

JohnQFord said:


> TicTacArea.com is offering 25% off on G-shocks until midnight [Madrid time]. Shipping is cheap. Worth a boo !
> 
> For instance the Camo Mudmaster is $487.47 US & showing available.


Hello.its 561.75 euros not 487.47 usd


----------



## JohnQFord

STavros78 said:


> Hello.its 561.75 euros not 487.47 usd


*Guess they like me better than you !* :-d


----------



## RossL

JohnQFord said:


> TicTacArea.com is offering 25% off on G-shocks until midnight [Madrid time]. Shipping is cheap. Worth a boo !
> 
> For instance the Camo Mudmaster is $487.47 US & showing available.


I'm seeing the same price as JohnQFord. That's a great deal on the camo!


----------



## STavros78

How is that possible?


----------



## SuperP

Because i believe that the system recognize the ip, so for the us costumers they cut the taxes [21/22%]


----------



## fcasoli

very interesting but I do not understand, I suppose the price is dumping and increasing immediately, I have ordered the Mudmaster Desert this morning in UK, 100 euro more than this one.


----------



## STavros78

iam seeing same prices as Fcasoli above


----------



## fcasoli

STavros78 said:


> iam seeing same prices as Fcasoli above


Go Go!!! Desert, buy now


----------



## STavros78

fcasoli said:


> Go Go!!! Desert, buy now


i bought it Fcasoli but iam disappointed with the price differences i see.Anyways iam gonna be a proud owner of a Camo MM soon. ))


----------



## STavros78

SuperP said:


> Because i believe that the system recognize the ip, so for the us costumers they cut the taxes [21/22%]


You are right.Thats what is written in the invoice.


----------



## fcasoli

STavros78 said:


> i bought it Fcasoli but iam disappointed with the price differences i see.Anyways iam gonna be a proud owner of a Camo MM soon. ))


I understand, you are right, this morning I bought the second Desert, 657 €, not bad, but TicTac Area I could save 100 €.

I hope my shipping faster to accept more this difference... 
But I love the Desert Mudmaster a lot, so I can lost some money for this watch. 
I prefer to Maharishi, but I consider both very nice and to save for long time

What store did you use? Where are you from? 
Ciao


----------



## STavros78

fcasoli said:


> I understand, you are right, this morning I bought the second Desert, 657 €, not bad, but TicTac Area I could save 100 €.
> 
> I hope my shipping faster to accept more this difference...
> But I love the Desert Mudmaster a lot, so I can lost some money for this watch.
> I prefer to Maharishi, but I consider both very nice and to save for long time
> 
> What store did you use? Where are you from?
> Ciao


Hello 
i am from Greece and i bought it from Tictac but not in the US price that the guys just posted, i bought it 561.75 euros as it appears in EU ips with the 21% VAT in.
My next MM that i would like to buy is the Maharishi one but its still expensive, iam working on it LOL


----------



## fcasoli

STavros78 said:


> Hello
> i am from Greece and i bought it from Tictac but not in the US price that the guys just posted, i bought it 561.75 euros as it appears in EU ips with the 21% VAT in.
> My next MM that i would like to buy is the Maharishi one but its still expensive, iam working on it LOL


Enjoy for last purchase, let me know when in hour hands and post some pictures.. 
My wishes for Maharishi!


----------



## STavros78

fcasoli said:


> Enjoy for last purchase, let me know when in hour hands and post some pictures..
> My wishes for Maharishi!


Thank u i will see it on January (currently working overseas) but i will sure post pics then.
i trolled Maharishi site sending them an email and asking if they will have any Black Friday or Cyber Monday deal on their Maharishi and i got a proud NO as answer LOL hahaahhahahahhah


----------



## fcasoli

STavros78 said:


> Thank u i will see it on January (currently working overseas) but i will sure post pics then.
> i trolled Maharishi site sending them an email and asking if they will have any Black Friday or Cyber Monday deal on their Maharishi and i got a proud NO as answer LOL hahaahhahahahhah


I'm not sure the Maharishi price will drop considerably, not to be compared with others Mudmaster...


----------



## STavros78

fcasoli said:


> I'm not sure the Maharishi price will drop considerably, not to be compared with others Mudmaster...


i know Maharashi price wont drop at all.Just kidding


----------



## Robotaz

That's a great price on Mudmasters, especially the camo.


----------



## GaryK30

buster71 said:


> It's $283 now. So hard to resist...
> 
> http://a.co/5fA0jT8


Thanks for the heads up on the ProTrek PRW-S6000Y-1 Black Friday Deal at Amazon. And thanks to Spirit of the Watch for posting about the earlier deal on this watch and some of the other ProTreks.

I received mine yesterday. Here is a wrist shot from today. This thing is a real beauty. When I pulled it out of the box all I could say to myself was, "Wow." It looks much better in real life than in pictures. The copper highlights on this model look awesome. Thankfully, the hand alignment is quite good on this sample. I still can't believe the deal I got on this one.


----------



## WES51

Congratulations Gary!

What a beauty. I already have the red one, but If another deal like this comes up, I may get myself in trouble.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Wes, you're right the orange/copper color's real subtle from Gary's picture. Congrats Gary for a great watch and deal!

So many good deals out there, so many temptations... ;-) On one hand, I'd like to resist my temptation, especially it's a time for buying gifts for the others, not self. On the other hand, if I don't buy _some_ now, there may not be deals like these for a while. Dilemma, dilemma...


----------



## GaryK30

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Wes, you're right the orange/copper color's real subtle from Gary's picture. Congrats Gary for a great watch and deal!
> 
> So many good deals out there, so many temptations... ;-) On one hand, I'd like to resist my temptation, especially it's a time for buying gifts for the others, not self. On the other hand, if I don't buy _some_ now, there may not be deals like these for a while. Dilemma, dilemma...


Here's a pic taken in the shade that shows a little better the copper inner bezel, function hand and second hand. The look of the copper pieces changes a lot depending on the lighting and the presence or absence of reflections.


----------



## STavros78

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaandddd BOOM...
Great price for someone who needs a used Mudmaster at a reasonable price

CASIO MUDMASTER WATCH G-SHOCK GWG-1000 SAPPHIRE GLASS. | eBay


----------



## WES51

STavros78 said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaandddd BOOM...
> Great price for someone who needs a used Mudmaster at a reasonable price
> 
> CASIO MUDMASTER WATCH G-SHOCK GWG-1000 SAPPHIRE GLASS. | eBay


Thanks for sharing.

I wonder what the "S" to the left of the "G" means. Sample?

Also it might be just a reflection on the picture, but it looks like the keeper may be scratched. As reference, I'm rotating mine for over two month now (maybe even three month) with my PRW6000, while the Mudmaster gets most of the wrist time and my keeper still looks new. Not like new, NEW. (OK, I admit, I take care of my things).


----------



## WES51

OK, I looked at it closer again.

It IS no doubt a well WORN watch. The bezel is actually worn much worse than mine (mine still looks like new). Sure no big deal for this watch, yet the seller lists it as "Like New" and once I see something like that, I wonder what else on this watch is presented with such optimism.

Most recent picture of my watch as comparison:


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

WES51 said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I wonder what the "S" to the left of the "G" means. Sample?
> 
> Also it might be just a reflection on the picture, but it looks like the keeper may be scratched. As reference, I'm rotating mine for over two month now (maybe even three month) with my PRW6000, while the Mudmaster gets most of the wrist time and my keeper still looks new. Not like new, NEW. (OK, I admit, I take care of my things).


yep S means sample. theres been a few threads about it, from the ones ive come across theyve been fully functional and just like the real deal, just samples given to stores and staff.
the keeper is def. scratched, those kind of scratches and the scuffs around the bezel dont happen with "only worn a few times" unless youre clumsy or careless. 
i dont know aobut you guys but it really erks me when sellers say "like new" when it clearly isnt. what shop are they shopping at when a "new" item has signs of wear??


----------



## STavros78

iam in no way connected to the seller and of course its not my lisTING, I just saw a used one in a reasonable price that might interest anyone. i also get pissed when they say that item is like new but in fact its used and had seen better times. it must be a sales sample or whatever. if i was interested for a beater pair i would threw him an offer of 300 usd shipped payment via paypal invoice which i would still be protected and 300 usd is a sweet price.iam pretty sure scratches in keeper can be removed with steel wool extra fine Grade 0000


----------



## WES51

@STavros78, no blame to your part. I'm sure you meant it well with the best of intentions.

But like said, it is irritating to see sellers describing their items with such generousity. It is just not right.

If properly noted in the sellers description, the scratches on the keeper would be really no big deal, especially because sooner or later they will happen anyway. Neither are the bezel scratches, the bezel can be replaced for a few dollars.

My issues with this seller is trust or the lack of.


----------



## Robotaz

One of my Mudmasters came from the factory with a horribly scratched keeper. However, it is designed to fall off buildings and take random beatings. I don't care about the keeper. I just want it to work and not break.


----------



## GaryK30

Back in October, I ordered a G-7700-1 from this eBay seller for $52.49 (see link). Mine didn't come with a Casio box or manual, but arrived in a bubble envelope with a plastic display stand. It appeared to be brand new and still works fine. I see that he has one left for $44.79, which is a great deal. It will have no warranty, but if it works when it arrives it will likely work for a very long time.

New Casio Men&apos;s G-Shock Shock Resistant Watch G7700-1CU 79767882686 | eBay


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Since nobody's mentioning this in this "spot a deal" thread, Kohls has some great deals going on for watches (U.S. only). Those who are not familiar with Kohls, they have deals going on year round, and even more deals if you have their store card. Usually for Casio watches, they are marked already with 20-25% off MSRP. Then you can use these deals on top of that. Currently, you can use the 25% promotion along with the 10% off for watches promotion (ends 12/10), regardless you're a card member or not. If you're an existing card member, you can probably put in also your cash back bonus and other discounts. If you're not a card member yet, you can sign up and get 20-25% additional off. You can easily beat even the prices from Amazon, sometimes.

I did not know about Kohls until member Rocat introduced me to it in a thread here. Talk about bad influences here. ;-) I can tell you, their deal thing can be very addictive. :-d Even though they don't have a whole lot of selections for Casio, they do have other brands like Citizen and Seiko as well. They're an AD, so all the watches are brand new with full manufacturer's warranty. Sometimes, you can score some great deals on watches you can't find nowhere else. Do your math and research first, though, because not everything's a best deal.


----------



## Trandy

DW-5600E-1V now at Amazon for $37.99.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000GAYQK...olid=FBCO1XAI02JS&coliid=I2IPNK9GU5URKX&psc=1


----------



## Trandy

Casio PRG-600-1ER at TicTac Area (Spain) for only $250.05!

https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...fzcountry=US&gclid=CLy78O-H6tACFQe5wAodwIsEtw


----------



## ZJAZZ

Never heard of jacobtime.com but they have the BEAST for sale $544.49. Pretty good price with free shipping! I wish this would be the color I want! Hope if anyone is looking for this color this info is useful.

Here's the direct link : Casio G-Shock Mens Watch GPW1000GB-1A


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Casio G-Shock GD100SC-7 Watch
$68 w/ $4 shipping
ships out late January 
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/casio-g-shock-gd100sc-watch

Casio WSD-F10 Smart Outdoor Watch

$400
https://www.amazon.com/Casio-WSD-F1...VPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=VJKD10FMD6J58J9XHCSV&th=1


----------



## brvheart

Sorry so late!! Square deal!!

G-shock DW5600E-1V Men's Black Resin Sport Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000GAYQKY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_VSzCybRZNHSDK


----------



## brvheart

Another!

G-Shock DW-9052-1CCG Men's Black Military Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BIP75L8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_40zCyb7SR7T9D


----------



## ajhuddy

brvheart said:


> Another!
> 
> G-Shock DW-9052-1CCG Men's Black Military Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BIP75L8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_40zCyb7SR7T9D


Good one.

Does anyone know if amazon Canada does lightning deals on casio?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skylar

I'm a former lurker but now newbie and saw the reference to Jacobtime.com. I have been looking for a new PRW3500Y-4CR and found this special Valentines deal. Is this as good as it gets or should I look elsewhere? I also have a $10 discount coupon to drop the final price down to $178. I'd post the link but I'm too new to do so but if you go to the Jacobtime site and look up that Casio model, you will see it there. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## skylar

Well, no replies but think this was a decent deal although someone mentioned that there was a sale in the past via Amazon for $149? This seemed to be as good as it gets so I pulled the trigger on it. There may be an option to get it for $175 but will report that if I can verify. Have not seen the black Pro Trek bands currently F/S here as I would like to go with black than orange. If anyone has a good price like $20 or less for their used one, I'd be interested.


----------



## GaryK30

skylar said:


> I'm a former lurker but now newbie and saw the reference to Jacobtime.com. I have been looking for a new PRW3500Y-4CR and found this special Valentines deal. Is this as good as it gets or should I look elsewhere? I also have a $10 discount coupon to drop the final price down to $178. I'd post the link but I'm too new to do so but if you go to the Jacobtime site and look up that Casio model, you will see it there. Any advice appreciated.


That seems like a decent price. Amazon has it for about $192, although they had it for $142 briefly back in October.


----------



## GaryK30

Amazon has the GD-350-8 for $69.99 today, which is better than average.

https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-GD350-8-Resin-Sport-Watch/dp/B00BU6TXEC


----------



## dlavi

GaryK30 said:


> Amazon has the GD-350-8 for $69.99 today, which is better than average.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-GD350-8-Resin-Sport-Watch/dp/B00BU6TXEC


FYI my local Costco has had the GD-350 at $69.99 for several months.


----------



## skylar

GaryK30 said:


> That seems like a decent price. Amazon has it for about $192, although they had it for $142 briefly back in October.


Dang that figures I missed that boat.. Whadda xlnt price ! The price on this one was $188.91 plus an additional 2% discount which brought it to $185.91 plus my $10 discount for a final shipped cost of $175.91. Feel lucky to even get it for that so I'm good. : )


----------



## skylar

Ha ! Looks like I keep flying solo searching deals so I wanted to see if I could score on the PRW3510 series which has a few improvements over the 3500. It was one of those Kohls deals people had mentioned before so I took a look. What I found was that there was a deal going on where the PRW3510Y- 1CR was marked down to $256. I tried to stack Kohls deals but it did not work in this case. So I used the largest which was my 30% off deal with a Kohls card which gets it down to $179.20. I also use eBates so I applied the Valentines 14% special to the original total so that saved another $35.84. This brings it down to $143.36 so already I knew I would need to pull the trigger on this. The capper was that Kohls gives me an additional $30 Kohls cash on this transaction to spend so if I add that to the prior total, it ends up at a stunning $113.36. I will be super excited to receive this watch to say the least.


----------



## Steelerswit

thats the way to work the system!


----------



## qwopzxnm

skylar said:


> Ha ! Looks like I keep flying solo searching deals so I wanted to see if I could score on the PRW3510 series which has a few improvements over the 3500. It was one of those Kohls deals people had mentioned before so I took a look. What I found was that there was a deal going on where the PRW3510Y- 1CR was marked down to $256. I tried to stack Kohls deals but it did not work in this case. So I used the largest which was my 30% off deal with a Kohls card which gets it down to $179.20. I also use eBates so I applied the Valentines 14% special to the original total so that saved another $35.84. This brings it down to $143.36 so already I knew I would need to pull the trigger on this. The capper was that Kohls gives me an additional $30 Kohls cash on this transaction to spend so if I add that to the prior total, it ends up at a stunning $113.36. I will be super excited to receive this watch to say the least.


Looks like you grabbed one of the last ones. I just started looking for a nicer Casio and found this thread. Tried to duplicate your deal but the item is out of stock. Great deal though, please keep posting them as your find them!


----------



## GaryK30

Amazon has some Pro Trek deals today.

https://www.amazon.com/b/ref=amb_li...d_t=201&pf_rd_p=2930980262&pf_rd_i=B003CHY0ZE

These three caught my eye:

PRW-3510Y-1 for $169.99
PRW-3000-1 for $118.99
PRG-300-1A2 for $88.99

There are five other deals as well (see the link for details).


----------



## DrewM

eBay seller WatchesHalfPrice has some solid deals.

GWA1100R-4ACR Gravitymaster - $199Casio G-Shock Men's GWA1100R-4ACR Gravitymaster Atomic Tough Solar Orange Watch

GWN1000E-8A Gulfmaster - $156.99
Casio G-Shock Men's GWN1000E-8A Gulfmaster Tough Solar Triple Sensor Watch | eBay


----------



## Shuutr

*Sears (yes sears) has this one on clearance
Casio Men's Atomic, Calendar Day/Date Solar Power Chronograph Watch w/Silvertone/Black Case Ani-Digi Dial and Black Band
AWG-M100-1A $75 free shipping *

Sears.com


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

First I've seen of these is today. Your local Target seems to sell them for $19.99

Not really a sale if they're for sale in only physical retailer though. 
Men's Casio F91WM-9A Digital Watch - Black and Gold
Target : Expect More. Pay Less.

Anyhow:
It's one dollar cheaper at Jet/Walmart (longer shipping, can't stop by at your local)
https://jet.com/product/detail/156f...778944_pla-322827945084:na:na:na:2&code=PLA15

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Casio-Me...46066&wl11=online&wl12=55605359&wl13=&veh=sem

$17 w/ this ebay seller but first I've heard of 'em
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-F91WM...421990?hash=item2124544026:g:EY4AAOSwB-1Yo41b


----------



## podunkeric

DrewM said:


> eBay seller WatchesHalfPrice has some solid deals.
> 
> GWA1100R-4ACR Gravitymaster - $199Casio G-Shock Men's GWA1100R-4ACR Gravitymaster Atomic Tough Solar Orange Watch
> 
> GWN1000E-8A Gulfmaster - $156.99
> Casio G-Shock Men's GWN1000E-8A Gulfmaster Tough Solar Triple Sensor Watch | eBay


Damn you!! Couldn't resist the Gulfmaster...and now it'll be here nex week. 
Looks like I'll be needing to let some other ones go to make room in the watch box. Anyone into Seiko divers? LOL


----------



## Dualo

Does the white has atomic time? Can someone order it for me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## podunkeric

Dualo said:


> Does the white has atomic time? Can someone order it for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does have Atomic along with the tough solar.


----------



## DrewM

podunkeric said:


> Damn you!! Couldn't resist the Gulfmaster...and now it'll be here nex week.
> Looks like I'll be needing to let some other ones go to make room in the watch box. Anyone into Seiko divers? LOL


I'm fighting the urge on the Gravitymaster hoping it sells out before I cave!


----------



## buster71

I posted the Gulfmaster deal in the Affordables forum a couple of days ago with no intention of buying. But then the nagging feeling grew and just wouldn't go away. Long story short, I got shipping confirmation on a white one. Should be here next Thursday.


----------



## hoss

buster71 said:


> I posted the Gulfmaster deal in the Affordables forum a couple of days ago with no intention of buying. But then the nagging feeling grew and just wouldn't go away. Long story short, I got shipping confirmation on a white one. Should be here next Thursday.


I bought one too. I hope that it's a brand new watch. I've been wanting to buy this model Gulfmaster for the last few years, but I didn't want to spend $350 to $400 for one. The current $156.99 sales price is a decent price if the watch is factory brand new.


----------



## Time4Playnow

hoss said:


> I bought one too. I hope that it's a brand new watch. I've been wanting to buy this model Gulfmaster for the last few years, but I didn't want to spend $350 to $400 for one. The current $156.99 sales price is a decent price if the watch is factory brand new.


I just had one delivered. Yes it is brand new, totally legit. The $156.99 is not just a decent price, it is an AMAZING price!!  This watch typically sells new for the mid-to-upper $200 range. At over $100 less than that, it is an incredible deal!! It was so good, that I had to buy the white Gulfmaster version that I owned awhile back but sold. I could not resist picking it up again at this price! ;-)


----------



## hoss

Time4Playnow said:


> I just had one delivered. Yes it is brand new, totally legit. The $156.99 is not just a decent price, it is an AMAZING price!!  This watch typically sells new for the mid-to-upper $200 range. At over $100 less than that, it is an incredible deal!! It was so good, that I had to buy the white Gulfmaster version that I owned awhile back but sold. I could not resist picking it up again at this price! ;-)


Time4playnow,
How many of this particular GWN1000E-8A model did you buy at the current $156.99 sales price? Did you get more than one (1) watch?

And you are right about the pricing of this particular model. I've seen it for sale between $280 to $300 and up on eBay. The 2nd cheapest sales price around here that I've seen this model selling for right now is currently $259 at Jomashop. So yes, buying it on Ebay right now for $156.99 is an excellent deal. I haven't purchased a brand new G-Shock in this price range for 3 years now. I'm glad that I found this deal. I've always wanted this particular model.


----------



## Time4Playnow

hoss said:


> Time4playnow,
> How many of this particular GWN1000E-8A model did you buy at the current $156.99 sales price? Did you get more than one (1) watch?
> 
> And you are right about the pricing of this particular model. I've seen it for sale between $280 to $300 and up on eBay. The 2nd cheapest sales price around here that I've seen this model selling for right now is currently $259 at Jomashop. So yes, buying it on Ebay right now for $156.99 is an excellent deal. I haven't purchased a brand new G-Shock in this price range for 3 years now. I'm glad that I found this deal. I've always wanted this particular model.


Only one, I don't need more than one. And I suspect that if I want to sell it down the road, preowned, I will get my money back out of it...


----------



## GaryK30

hoss said:


> Time4playnow,
> How many of this particular GWN1000E-8A model did you buy at the current $156.99 sales price? Did you get more than one (1) watch?
> 
> And you are right about the pricing of this particular model. I've seen it for sale between $280 to $300 and up on eBay. The 2nd cheapest sales price around here that I've seen this model selling for right now is currently $259 at Jomashop. So yes, buying it on Ebay right now for $156.99 is an excellent deal. I haven't purchased a brand new G-Shock in this price range for 3 years now. I'm glad that I found this deal. I've always wanted this particular model.


The same vendor has two other Gulfmasters available for just a bit more money -- still way less than normal.

http://stores.ebay.com/WATCHES-HALF-PRICE?_dmd=2&_nkw=GWN-1000


----------



## srmdalt

This is pretty funny - I snagged one of the $156 white gulfies the other day (should arrive end of next week) and was just wondering if we are allowed to post deals, when I came across this thread. Gotta love this place


----------



## STavros78

LOL he has sold 70 watches today and counting hahahahahahaah we will be wearing only white Gulfies in the WRUW threads


----------



## Dualo

Deals like these make me want to buy from eBay again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoss

STavros78 said:


> LOL he has sold 70 watches today and counting hahahahahahaah we will be wearing only white Gulfies in the WRUW threads


So far ONLY today, 78 watches have been sold ONLY TODAY on 4/14/17.
Yesterday on 4/13/17 only 9 watches were sold.
On 4/12/17 only 11 watches were sold.
On 4/11/17 only 6 watches were sold.
And on 4/10/17 only 4 watches were sold.


----------



## STavros78

hoss said:


> So far ONLY today, 78 watches have been sold ONLY TODAY on 4/14/17.
> Yesterday on 4/13/17 only 9 watches were sold.
> On 4/12/17 only 11 watches were sold.
> On 4/11/17 only 6 watches were sold.
> And on 4/10/17 only 4 watches were sold.


I bet most of the buyers are from the forum.And iam sure it will go more than 100 watches sold today.every 2-3 minutes a Gulfie is sold.Lets see the seller stock


----------



## hoss

STavros78 said:


> I bet most of the buyers are from the forum.And iam sure it will go more than 100 watches sold today.every 2-3 minutes a Gulfie is sold.Lets see the seller stock


I wonder how many watches of this particular model that the seller has in stock? I hope that he's able to fulfill all the 122 orders so far that have been made. I would think that the seller has set up his EBay store with a counter in order to have an accurate number of units in stock every time that a unit is sold.


----------



## hoss

I caved in again and I also bought the all black GWN1000C-1A Gulfmaster that the same seller currently has for sale on his EBay store. 
Is the all black Gulfmaster more popular than the all white GWN1000E-8A? Or is the all white one a better choice? How many in here would wear the all white Gulfmaster as an everyday watch? I love the contrast of the blue and white Gulfmaster a lot, but I don't know if it would be a good everyday watch to wear being that it's all white. On the other hand, the all black Gulfmaster isn't flashy looking and it doesn't have any contrast to it like the all white one does. It basically has a very generic stealth look to it. I would think that the all black Gulfmaster would be a better choice to wear as an everyday watch than the all white one. What do you think?


----------



## Time4Playnow

hoss said:


> I caved in again and I also bought the all black GWN1000C-1A Gulfmaster that the same seller currently has for sale on his EBay store.
> Is the all black Gulfmaster more popular than the all white GWN1000E-8A? Or is the all white one a better choice? How many in here would wear the all white Gulfmaster as an everyday watch? I love the contrast of the blue and white Gulfmaster a lot, but I don't know if it would be a good everyday watch to wear being that it's all white. On the other hand, the all black Gulfmaster isn't flashy looking and it doesn't have any contrast to it like the all white one does. It basically has a very generic stealth look to it. I would think that the all black Gulfmaster would be a better choice to wear as an everyday watch than the all white one. What do you think?


I agree. I also have the GWN-1000C all-black version. IMO the black is much better as a daily wearer. I guess it's a personal thing, but I would not want to wear a white watch every day.


----------



## WES51

GaryK30 said:


> PRW-3510Y-1 for $169.99


Huh, I purposely did not check this thread for a while (despite cheking F17 more than once per day), just so that I'm not tempted to spend. But in this case I wish I checked. That is an offer that I would not have refused. I missed out.


----------



## hoss

There are already 169 sold of the all white Gulfmaster model as of right now and 78 sold of the all black model. I wonder how many people from here in the forums actually bought these 2 particular model Gulfmasters? Also, how many people bought the 2 year Assurion extended warranty together with their watch?


----------



## ZJAZZ

Hey WES! I just checked the auction and it's still available for $156!!! Go ahead get one, u're not late to the party ))))



WES51 said:


> Huh, I purposely did not check this thread for a while (despite cheking F17 more than once per day), just so that I'm not tempted to spend. But in this case I wish I checked. That is an offer that I would not have refused. I missed out.


----------



## WES51

Thanks for the encouragement, but I can't see that PRW3510 any more for that price. Worse, while I was looking for a deal elsewhere, I stumbled upon the PRW3100G-3 and PRW3100Y-3. Now I can't get those out of my head either.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Pic of the white Gulfie from the infamous Ebay deal!


----------



## hoss

Time4Playnow said:


> Pic of the white Gulfie from the infamous Ebay deal!


I like it very much. It's very sharp looking.


----------



## ZJAZZ

I see. Sorry friend, I thought you wanted white gulfie...
Well, that means better deals are waiting for you in near future!!! 



WES51 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, but I can't see that PRW3510 any more for that price. Worse, while I was looking for a deal elsewhere, I stumbled upon the PRW3100G-3 and PRW3100Y-3. Now I can't get those out of my head either.


----------



## cman1120

Which of the two Gulfmasters wears smaller you think, the white or all blackout? As in appears to looks smaller while being worn, I know they are both the same size haha  close to pulling the trigger on the deal but I just don't know if I could pull off a white watch so that's why I'm asking 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

cman1120 said:


> Which of the two Gulfmasters wears smaller you think, the white or all blackout? As in appears to looks smaller while being worn, I know they are both the same size haha  close to pulling the trigger on the deal but I just don't know if I could pull off a white watch so that's why I'm asking
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Well if either of them wears smaller at all, I'd have to think it would be the black one. It is more subdued, not flashy at all, so I'd have to say that one.


----------



## cman1120

Time4Playnow said:


> Well if either of them wears smaller at all, I'd have to think it would be the black one. It is more subdued, not flashy at all, so I'd have to say that one.


That thing is a beauty 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## McCarthy

Mine arrived today, still wrapped and no signs of wear or being a returned product. Legit deal so far.


----------



## fcasoli

Time4Playnow said:


> Pic of the white Gulfie from the infamous Ebay deal!


The best Gulfmaster


----------



## gee_im_shocked

I registered with this forum to thank you for this thread. I could not resist ordering one of those dark gulfies off ebay for $175. It should be here inside a week.


----------



## GTR83

So this eBay deal for the gen1 Gulfmaster doesn't ship to Indonesia?


----------



## STavros78

GTR83 said:


> So this eBay deal for the gen1 Gulfmaster doesn't ship to Indonesia?


Nope

Excludes: US Protectorates, Africa, Asia, Central America and Caribbean, Europe, Middle East, North America, Oceania, Southeast Asia, South America


----------



## hoss

Someone here just mentioned in their post that the GWN1000 Gulfmaster that's currently for sale on EBay is a Generation 1 model. I would like to know how many generations has this same exact style GWN1000 model number gone through? Are the internal electronics on this particular model watch outdated and have they been replaced by much newer internal electronics that have been improved and updated recently? Can anybody please explain and clarify for me what the difference is between generation 1, 2 and 3 with the GWN1000. Thanks.


----------



## hoss

I caved in again and ended buying one GWN1000 of each color, a white a black and a yellow. I'm not sure whether or not I will like wearing the white and the yellow one all the time in rotation with the all black one. I initially bought the GWN1000 to use as my every day all year round watch to wear. I don't mind wearing the white and the yellow one as an every day watch all year round. None of these three watches will be a drawer queen. What do you think? Can the white and the yellow ones be worn all year round even though the colors are flashy? Does anybody in here currently wear or has worn a white or a yellow G-Shock all year round?


----------



## GaryK30

hoss said:


> Someone here just mentioned in their post that the GWN1000 Gulfmaster that's currently for sale on EBay is a Generation 1 model. I would like to know how many generations has this same exact style GWN1000 model number gone through? Are the internal electronics on this particular model watch outdated and have they been replaced by much newer internal electronics that have been improved and updated recently? Can anybody please explain and clarify for me what the difference is between generation 1, 2 and 3 with the GWN1000. Thanks.


As far as I know, there is only one generation or version of GWN-1000. The so-called version 2 is the GWN-Q1000.


----------



## hoss

GaryK30 said:


> As far as I know, there is only one generation or version of GWN-1000. The so-called version 2 is the GWN-Q1000.


That's what I thought too. I don't like the version 2 Gulfmaster GWN-Q1000. I've read that they are having issues and problems with them. I personally like the GWN1000 a lot better.


----------



## mtb2104

Singapore GFactory is selling certain models of MTG at a super discount!

Saw these 2... not sure if there are more

Silver new module guy for SGD 77+ (super cheap!)
The other one was older module black steel vintage guy... also 700+ range

Sorry didn't manage to take any photo as was child sitting at that moment


----------



## monkeyarms

Extremely disappointing that the ebay listings for GWN1000 and GWA1100 don't ship to Canada. What exactly makes it so hard to ship to here?

If anyone happens to pick up an extra blacked out GWN1000 and is brave enough to face the terrors of shipping to Canada drop me a pm...


----------



## STavros78

Black one is out of stock
258 white more Gulfies available.This guy has bought a container of them from Casio.LOL


----------



## GTR83

STavros78 said:


> Nope
> 
> Excludes: US Protectorates, Africa, Asia, Central America and Caribbean, Europe, Middle East, North America, Oceania, Southeast Asia, South America


Ugh. Well at least that means I get to save some money 😂
Thanks STavros78!


----------



## STavros78

GTR83 said:


> Ugh. Well at least that means I get to save some money 
> Thanks STavros78!


Well i dont think u will have much time.if he keeps selling them at these rate they will be gone in a week or so


----------



## GTR83

STavros78 said:


> Well i dont think u will have much time.if he keeps selling them at these rate they will be gone in a week or so


Mysteriously enough, the white Gulfmaster has just been listed as a new arrival on a popular online shop down here. This particular online shop is operated by a bulk importer who also operates a brick and mortar store, with all three entities using the same name. They sell to individuals through their online shop and physical storefront, and they also sell in bulk to other dealers. So their online shop inventory is usually a good indication of what watches have just been imported that will soon also appear in the inventories of everyone else.

These guys are selling the white Gulfie for $400 on their online shop. For some reason I'm suspicious that they have also benefited from that eBay deal :-d

After some quick calculation I decided that this is not much of a deal for those living in Indonesia anyway. Based from my past experience as an individual buyer buying watches from overseas, here's a calculation of how much I can expect to pay if I theoretically buy that Gulfie from the Bay:
$155 - the watch itself
$4.65 - 3% allowance for Paypal fees etc
$25 - insured shipping with tracking (this is based on EMS tariff, FedEx etc can easily be more per kilogram of the package)
$40.5 - 22.5% import tax which is applied on *grand total of item price & shipping fees* o|

If the package is sent through FedEx or DHL there will usually be a warehouse/handling fee that the Indonesian FedEx and DHL representatives charge their customers due to what they call long queues for customs clearance (although I prefer to call it cutthroat robbery by both the Customs office and the forwarders). This will usually be in the range of $20-25/day so let's say the item sits on the warehouse for 5 days (and that is being very optimistic), the grand total I spent would be a whopping $350.

All things considered I would be much better off buying the watch from that importer I mentioned, but I will definitely feel like I was fleeced. No wonder a lot of Indonesians prefer to go to Singapore to buy watches.


----------



## STavros78

Seller raised prices unfortunately


----------



## hoss

STavros78 said:


> Seller raised prices unfortunately


You're right. The white Gulfmaster went up +$24 and the yellow Gulfmaster went up +$29 and the all black Gulfmaster is sold out. I would've lost out on this deal if I didn't buy the black Gulfmaster. I would've also had to pay +$53 more for the white and yellow Gulfmaster had I not bought them a few days ago when the white one was 69% off and the yellow one was 66% off from their retail price of $500.


----------



## STavros78

hoss said:


> You're right. The white Gulfmaster went up +$24 and the yellow Gulfmaster went up +$29 and the all black Gulfmaster is sold out. I would've lost out on this deal if I didn't buy the black Gulfmaster. I would've also had to pay +$53 more for the white and yellow Gulfmaster had I not bought them a few days ago when the white one was 69% off and the yellow one was 66% off from their retail price of $500.


Now the party is REALLY over White and Yellow at 275 usd.


----------



## hoss

STavros78 said:


> Now the party is REALLY over White and Yellow at 275 usd.


Hey STavros78, 
Are you by any chance living in Greece? I noticed that you have a Greek name. If you are Greek, I was wondering how many Euros the all black, the white and the yellow GWN1000 Gulfman costs over there in Greece? I was in Greece last summer for 6 weeks, but I didn't see any of the Gulfman models in any of the watch shops in Kalamata where I was at. They only had the old classic style cheaper priced lcd digital Casios like the GW6900, DW6900, DW5600, A168 and A158.


----------



## STavros78

hoss said:


> Hey STavros78,
> Are you by any chance living in Greece? I noticed that you have a Greek name. If you are Greek, I was wondering how many Euros the all black, the white and the yellow GWN1000 Gulfman costs over there in Greece? I was in Greece last summer for 6 weeks, but I didn't see any of the Gulfman models in any of the watch shops in Kalamata where I was at. They only had the old classic style cheaper priced lcd digital Casios like the GW6900, DW6900, DW5600, A168 and A158.


Hello yes iam Greek  . unfortunately Greek market is dry G-wise and the prices are silly high.All GWN-1000 colourways are around 500 euros and more.Silly.only way is ebay and generally net prices.Kalamata is a very nice place close to the sea and with a great night life beaches and women.its in the South though around 300 kms far from me.


----------



## McCarthy

Well, glad I got my white in. Was a really nice deal for a change. Looks like she'll be my daily driver for a while.


----------



## hoss

STavros78 said:


> Hello yes iam Greek  . unfortunately Greek market is dry G-wise and the prices are silly high.All GWN-1000 colourways are around 500 euros and more.Silly.only way is ebay and generally net prices.Kalamata is a very nice place close to the sea and with a great night life beaches and women.its in the South though around 300 kms far from me.


Oh yes, Kalamata is a very beautiful place. The beaches there are really nice and the women there are very beautiful too. They are what I call in Greek, "mounares gamiares". I also love the Greek food over there. There's nothing better and nothing like a Greek kitchen.

Also, that's exactly what I thought about the G-Shock prices over there in Greece too. That they must be very expensive. Especially with the high import and VAT taxes that they put on everything over there. I suppose that the best alternative for many Greeks over there is to buy everything from EBay to get a better deal and to avoid the VAT and import taxes there. It's the smart thing to do. These GWN1000 Gulfman watches are very beautiful watches, but IMHO they are definitely not worth the $500 retail price. They are overpriced on the retail level. I've been wanting to own the Gulfman now for over 3 years, but I wasn't going to spend $250 to $400+ or more for it. I had a feeling that the prices would have to eventually come down somewhat under the $200 mark in order for me to spring to buy one. Because of the 66% and 69% drop in prices, I was able to afford the Gulfman, so I purchased 3 of them to wear them in rotation throughout the week. I wished that the G-Shocks like the Gulfman, the Frogman and some of the other higher end models were more affordable like they used to be during the 80's and 90's.


----------



## therion

We never get deals like this in the EU, ever. And none of the vendors that have these deals would ship over here. Gulfmasters are 575€ in Slovenia... :-S


----------



## hoss

therion said:


> We never get deals like this in the EU, ever. And none of the vendors that have these deals would ship over here. Gulfmasters are 575€ in Slovenia... :-S


That's ridiculous to pay 575 Euros for a Gulfmaster.

Meanwhile, the white Gulfmaster that was at an excellent sales discount deal of $156.99 the other day is now being sold at a higher price of $274.99 by the same EBay seller. I'm so glad that I made the move and bought 3 Gulfmasters, the white, the black and the yellow ones all at 65%, 66% and 69% off the retail price.


----------



## hoss

|>


----------



## STavros78

hoss said:


> Oh yes, Kalamata is a very beautiful place. The beaches there are really nice and the women there are very beautiful too. They are what I call in Greek, "mounares gamiares". I also love the Greek food over there. There's nothing better and nothing like a Greek kitchen.
> 
> Also, that's exactly what I thought about the G-Shock prices over there in Greece too. That they must be very expensive. Especially with the high import and VAT taxes that they put on everything over there. I suppose that the best alternative for many Greeks over there is to buy everything from EBay to get a better deal and to avoid the VAT and import taxes there. It's the smart thing to do. These GWN1000 Gulfman watches are very beautiful watches, but IMHO they are definitely not worth the $500 retail price. They are overpriced on the retail level. I've been wanting to own the Gulfman now for over 3 years, but I wasn't going to spend $250 to $400+ or more for it. I had a feeling that the prices would have to eventually come down somewhat under the $200 mark in order for me to spring to buy one. Because of the 66% and 69% drop in prices, I was able to afford the Gulfman, so I purchased 3 of them to wear them in rotation throughout the week. I wished that the G-Shocks like the Gulfman, the Frogman and some of the other higher end models were more affordable like they used to be during the 80's and 90's.


LOL i can only agree with all that u mentioned for Greece not cause i live there but it has some great advantages for someone to live there.
I also agree with what u said on the pricing of the Gulfmasters.u did a wise thing to buy all three of them at a great hot deal.
Enjoy them in good health and post a lot of pics so that we can enjoy them as well;-):-!


----------



## hoss

STavros78 said:


> LOL i can only agree with all that u mentioned for Greece not cause i live there but it has some great advantages for someone to live there.
> I also agree with what u said on the pricing of the Gulfmasters.u did a wise thing to buy all three of them at a great hot deal.
> Enjoy them in good health and post a lot of pics so that we can enjoy them as well;-):-!


Thank you Stavros. Euxaristo para poli. Kai Xristos Anesti!
I will try to get some pictures up on here after I get everything. I've been wanting to own this particular Gulfmaster model for the last 3 years and I'm very excited about getting them and wearing each of them. I've been wearing my DW5600E, my A158, my A168, my older GW9000 and GW9010 Mudmans the last many years over here and also while in Greece. My wrist badly needs a change of scenery from what I've been wearing the last 10 years now that I bought the GWN1000 Gulfman watches. I can't wait.


----------



## GaryK30

hoss said:


> Thank you Stavros. Euxaristo para poli. Kai Xristos Anesti!
> I will try to get some pictures up on here after I get everything. I've been wanting to own this particular Gulfmaster model for the last 3 years and I'm very excited about getting them and wearing each of them. I've been wearing my DW5600E, my A158, my A168, my older GW9000 and GW9010 Mudmans the last many years over here and also while in Greece. My wrist badly needs a change of scenery from what I've been wearing the last 10 years now that I bought the GWN1000 Gulfman watches. I can't wait.


I hope you enjoy your fleet of Gulfmasters. You got an unbelievable deal on the trio.


----------



## hoss

GaryK30 said:


> I hope you enjoy your fleet of Gulfmasters. You got an unbelievable deal on the trio.


Thank you. I'm very grateful that I was able to get what I got with the excellent deal on the Gulfmasters. I want to enjoy all three of them.


----------



## WES51

GaryK30 said:


> I hope you enjoy your fleet of Gulfmasters. You got an unbelievable deal on the trio.


Buy 1, get 2 for free.


----------



## Ossamanity

Hi guys. Any deals on GW5000 ? 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Ossamanity said:


> Hi guys. Any deals on GW5000 ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


A quick glance shows the least expensive on Ebay is $273 with free shipping. On Rakuten it is $262, but with shipping and/or yen conversion fee, it will end up being at least $280-290. SeiyaJapan has it for $302. So that $273 price is not too bad looking...


----------



## Ossamanity

Time4Playnow said:


> A quick glance shows the least expensive on Ebay is $273 with free shipping. On Rakuten it is $262, but with shipping and/or yen conversion fee, it will end up being at least $280-290. SeiyaJapan has it for $302. So that $273 price is not too bad looking...


Thanks much for your response. Yeah i want to get it but my brother is going to Japan and other neighbouring countries in summers so I was thinking if I should wait and ask him to get me one from there.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## hoss

WES51 said:


> Buy 1, get 2 for free.


You know what? You're absolutely right. If one considers the $500 full retail price for each of the 3 Gulfmaster watches, then your statement holds true. I paid less than $500 for all 3 of them combined ($494.36 to be exact), so you are right. If you look at it from the $500 full retail price perspective just for only 1 Gulfmaster watch, if I only paid a total of $494.36 for all 3 watches, I really paid for only 1 Gulfmaster and got the other 2 for free.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Ossamanity said:


> Thanks much for your response. Yeah i want to get it but my brother is going to Japan and other neighbouring countries in summers so I was thinking if I should wait and ask him to get me one from there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


I'm sure some others here who have shopped and/or looked at Gs in Japan would know if you could expect to get it cheaper there or not. I have no idea....

Anyone, anyone??? Buehler, Buehler???? :-d:-d


----------



## GaryK30

Time4Playnow said:


> A quick glance shows the least expensive on Ebay is $273 with free shipping. On Rakuten it is $262, but with shipping and/or yen conversion fee, it will end up being at least $280-290. SeiyaJapan has it for $302. So that $273 price is not too bad looking...


Premium-Japan on Amazon has them for $276 with free shipping. I bought my Gulfman GW-9110-1 from them. I don't see the Asurion warranty mentioned on the GW-5000 listings. I've seen more Casios sold by third-party vendors on Amazon that don't mention any warranty.


----------



## Time4Playnow

hoss said:


> You know what? If one considers the $500 retail price for each of the 3 Gulfman watches, then your statement holds true. I paid less than $500 for all 3 of them ($494.36 to be exact), so you are right. If you look at it from the $500 full retail price, I really paid for only 1 Gulfman and got the other 2 for free.


Congrats on your great deal on the Gulf*MASTER*s!! :-d:-!

Last year I got a GWN-1000C for $224, which I thought was a fantastic deal. (it was, at the time!) I have never EVER seen any of them, NEW, lower than $200. So this was truly an amazing deal!! Glad I picked up a white one myself!


----------



## studiompd

dp


----------



## studiompd

Ossamanity said:


> Hi guys. Any deals on GW5000 ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


With the last 20% off coupon at ebay they could be had for ~ $215 new and shipped from Japan. If you don't have a DW5600E you can start there and see if you like it, or pay double that to get atomic/solar the GWM5610. Both can be had for a fraction of the price of the GW5000, but I'm sure you already knew that


----------



## Ossamanity

studiompd said:


> With the last 20% off coupon at ebay they could be had for ~ $215 new and shipped from Japan. If you don't have a DW5600E you can start there and see if you like it, or pay double that to get atomic/solar the GWM5610. Both can be had for a fraction of the price of the GW5000, but I'm sure you already knew that


Yup. 2 months ago somebody suggested me to get the Gwm5610 and I followed the advice and now I got the square G.shock bug. I have seen soooo many videos, pictures, posts,threads about it I think im ready to do a life long commitment and get the 5000. 
Atleast thats what im telling myself.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## hoss

Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats on your great deal on the Gulf*MASTER*s!! :-d:-!
> 
> Last year I got a GWN-1000C for $224, which I thought was a fantastic deal. (it was, at the time!) I have never EVER seen any of them, NEW, lower than $200. So this was truly an amazing deal!! Glad I picked up a white one myself!


Thank you Time4Playnow. And may you also enjoy your white Gulfmaster too.


----------



## studiompd

Ossamanity said:


> Yup. 2 months ago somebody suggested me to get the Gwm5610 and I followed the advice and now I got the square G.shock bug. I have seen soooo many videos, pictures, posts,threads about it I think im ready to do a life long commitment and get the 5000.
> Atleast thats what im telling myself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


My route: DW5600E > GW5000 > now on the lookout for a good deal on a GWM5610. I've seen 'em for ~$60 after lots of coupon stacking at Kohls. Just gotta be patient til it happens again.


----------



## WES51

GaryK30 said:


> I've seen more Casios sold by third-party vendors on Amazon that don't mention any warranty.


Not trying to derail this thread, but yeah, what is up with that. Somehow I thought Asturion Warranty was standard for Amazon third party sales. Unfortunately the STW 1000 that I ordered a few days ago on Amazon did not mention any warranty either.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Time4Playnow said:


> I'm sure some others here who have shopped and/or looked at Gs in Japan would know if you could expect to get it cheaper there or not. I have no idea....
> 
> Anyone, anyone??? Buehler, Buehler???? :-d:-d


from what ive found, its cheaper to buy online. on my several trips ive searched all variety of stores for the best price and while there is some variation and like most countries/cities theres the occassional good bargain for a clearance item, in general theyre more expensive or at best, about the same. if you really want to find a deal youll need to get a hold of a local G nut that trawls the stores and online shops regularly. you might even get lucky in the used market. dont expect someone whos not really into watches to magically find a good price simply cos theyre in the country.

an example of the 5k tho - ヨドバシ.com - カシオ CASIO G-SHOCK ジーショック GW-5000-1JF [MULTIBAND6 （マルチバンド6）]【無料配達】

you should be able to get a discount by showing your passport so you dont have to pay tax and you might get a further couple bucks off by using credit card but even then the savings wont be that much plus you have to wait, which to me can be worth $20-30 in itself!

that ebay one is looking pretty good imo


----------



## yankeexpress

Found much better prices on Casio in Hong Kong than Japan.


----------



## Ossamanity

soulbridgemedia said:


> from what ive found, its cheaper to buy online. on my several trips ive searched all variety of stores for the best price and while there is some variation and like most countries/cities theres the occassional good bargain for a clearance item, in general theyre more expensive or at best, about the same. if you really want to find a deal youll need to get a hold of a local G nut that trawls the stores and online shops regularly. you might even get lucky in the used market. dont expect someone whos not really into watches to magically find a good price simply cos theyre in the country.
> 
> an example of the 5k tho - ヨドバシ.com - カシオ CASIO G-SHOCK ジーショック GW-5000-1JF [MULTIBAND6 （マルチバンド6）]【無料配達】
> 
> you should be able to get a discount by showing your passport so you dont have to pay tax and you might get a further couple bucks off by using credit card but even then the savings wont be that much plus you have to wait, which to me can be worth $20-30 in itself!
> 
> that ebay one is looking pretty good imo


Thanks. Yea that's the thing a non-watch person won't show that level of enthusiasm in finding a good deal or something unique. I will keep an eye on the bay.
Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## buster71

Just got mine. This thing is HUGE, but incredibly comfortable for its size. Definitely oozes quality.

Im not used to such a large watch (previously had a Protrek prw3500 that I just couldn't live with), but at this price, I think I can make it work.

Glad I was able to stumble upon this deal. Was just randomly browsing around eBay and it popped up. Thought the price was too good to be true and assumed it was a scam, but others on the forum were able to vouch for the seller. Score!!

Congrats to all others who got in on the deal.


----------



## hoss

Excellent deal!


----------



## hoss

buster71 said:


> Just got mine. This thing is HUGE, but incredibly comfortable for its size. Definitely oozes quality.
> 
> Im not used to such a large watch (previously had a Protrek prw3500 that I just couldn't live with), but at this price, I think I can make it work.
> 
> Glad I was able to stumble upon this deal. Was just randomly browsing around eBay and it popped up. Thought the price was too good to be true and assumed it was a scam, but others on the forum were able to vouch for the seller. Score!!
> 
> Congrats to all others who got in on the deal.


It looks beautiful on your wrist. I can't wait until I get mine this week.


----------



## therion

I got an email from Discount watch store. If you download their app and make a purchase using the app, you can apply the code APP20 and get a 20% discount. It's only valid for the first 300 customers. This way the Rangeman is only 154$ and the old Frogman 336$


----------



## hoss

I purchased three (3) Gulfmaster GWN10000 from EBay during the really good deal that was going on last week. I bought the all white, the all black and the all yellow Gulfmaster from the same EBay seller (Watcheshalfprice). 

Did anybody else in here buy the Yellow Gulfmaster GWN1000-9A like I did? I received mine today and it didn't come with the huge foam sponge thingy that they put inside the G-Shock tin together with the watch. The huge foam sponge is "missing". However, my Yellow Gulfmaster did come wrapped inside the little clear plastic baggie and it also had the clear factory wrapped tape around the watch case and around the metal keeper on the watch band. It also came with the Casio tag on the buckle and the owner's manual. The ONLY thing that was missing was the huge sponge that they put on the inside the watch when it's stored inside the factory metal G-Shock tin. I inspected the watch and it doesn't look like it's been used or returned, but I'm wondering WHY the large foam sponge wasn't in the G-Shock tin together with the watch? I also ordered 2 other GWN1000 Gulfmaster watches from the same seller that I received together with this one and they both came together with the large foam sponge in the tin. Has anybody else in here recently purchased the Yellow Gulfmaster from the Ebay seller watcheshalfprice and got it without the big foam sponge like I did???


----------



## Rocat

To put your mind at ease, Grey Market Sellers put the watches in whatever case they want to or have on hand. It does not mean the watch is not a legitimate Casio G-Shock. 

I would not care about the foam in the tin. I wear the watch not the foam or tin. 

Glad you found a great deal on those.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Rocat said:


> To put your mind at ease, Grey Market Sellers put the watches in whatever case they want to or have on hand. It does not mean the watch is not a legitimate Casio G-Shock.
> 
> I would not care about the foam in the tin. I wear the watch not the foam or tin.
> 
> Glad you found a great deal on those.


Yeah, of all the things that might not be present with a delivered watch, the foam piece is one of the last that would concern me.

The most important thing is that it's a legitimate watch (it is) and that nothing is wrong with it. As long as that's true, you have nothing to worry about.

How about some photos of your new trio????!!


----------



## hoss

Okay, maybe I shouldn't be concerned about the foam sponge that didn't come in the G-Shock tin together with my Yellow GWN1000-9A Gulfmaster. I just find it odd that the foam piece wasn't together with the watch only because I own over 50+ plus G-Shocks and each and every one of them that came inside the black G-Shock metal tin also came together with the foam sponge. That's all.
From what I can tell, the Yellow GWN1000-9A that I received looks brand new. I don't particularly notice or see any marks on it as being a used or a returned watch.
I've taken a few pictures of each of the 3 Gulfmaster G-Shocks for everyone to see.


----------



## hoss

I just noticed that my Yellow Gulfmaster GWN1000-9A is a Japan domestic model. It has "Japan H" engraved on the back of the watch. No wonder why the foam sponge didn't come together with the watch inside the black G-Shock metal tin. The Casio G-Shock cardboard box has the correct model number of the watch on it. The metal tin that came together with the cardboard box was missing the large foam sponge "probably" because Japanese domestic model GWN1000 Gulfmaster watches do NOT come with the large foam sponge piece together with the G-Shock metal tins. Maybe that's why mine was missing the foam sponge piece that holds the watch in place inside the metal tin. I cannot think of any other reason why the foam is missing other than maybe the seller took the watch out for inspection and put the foam piece aside and accidently forgot to put it back into the tin after inspection. So who knows what really happened. My OCD is kicking in here and I think that the watch having the word "Japan H" engraved on the back of it might have something to do with the foam piece being missing from the metal tin while everything else was present.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

hoss said:


> I just noticed that my Yellow Gulfmaster GWN1000-9A is a Japan domestic model. It has "Japan H" engraved on the back of the watch. No wonder why the foam sponge didn't come together with the watch inside the black G-Shock metal tin...


Someone correct me, if I'm wrong. From what I've seen, JDM models usually don't come with the hex metal tin. The tin is usually for releases in America, Europe or other locations. They probably grab the tin from another G model. There are actually 2 pieces of foams inside the tin. One fills around the inside of tin with a cut out in the middle. The other came from the cut out and being wrap around by the watch strap. It's not unusual for the cut out piece to be missing, I have several Gs came without it. A lot of time sellers inspect the watch, then either forget about the foam or couldn't fit it correctly back in again. No big deal. But if you're missing the piece that fills the tin and having the watch knocking around inside an empty tin, then might be slightly concerning.

But like you said, you inspected the watch and nothing wrong. So don't worry about it, it's a G-shock, foam protection is not really necessary. ;-) Some cheaper G's came with packaging a lot worse than that.


----------



## therion

Oh how I wish I could buy the all black one at that price...I wouldn't mind the missing foam, or even the box...  If anyone wants to get rid of their all black one or has bought 5 and doesn't need all of them, let me know!


----------



## hoss

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Someone correct me, if I'm wrong. From what I've seen, JDM models usually don't come with the hex metal tin. The tin is usually for releases in America, Europe or other locations. They probably grab the tin from another G model. There are actually 2 pieces of foams inside the tin. One fills around the inside of tin with a cut out in the middle. The other came from the cut out and being wrap around by the watch strap. It's not unusual for the cut out piece to be missing, I have several Gs came without it. A lot of time sellers inspect the watch, then either forget about the foam or couldn't fit it correctly back in again. No big deal. But if you're missing the piece that fills the tin and having the watch knocking around inside an empty tin, then might be slightly concerning.
> 
> But like you said, you inspected the watch and nothing wrong. So don't worry about it, it's a G-shock, foam protection is not really necessary. ;-) Some cheaper G's came with packaging a lot worse than that.


I never knew that the JDM Japan models did not come with the hex metal tin. And you are right about 2 pieces of foam that are supposed to be inside the tin. Mine "did" come with the one that fills around the inside of the tin with a cut out in the middle. The foam piece that's missing from mine is the one that's supposed to be "stuffed" on the inside of the watch strap. I also noticed that the black factory G-Shock box that came together with the watch is definitely the "correct" box for the particular watch because it has the model number of the watch (GWN1000-9A) printed out on the section of the box where bar code is located. I'm wondering about what you said about the hex metal tin not coming with JDM models. I'm wondering how it is that the Casio factory cardboard box has the correct model number of the yellow Gulfmaster printed on it if the JDM watch that I got isn't supposed to come with a hex metal tin? It's just kind of odd that the cardboard box is the correct box for the model watch that I received, but the metal tin might not be the correct one for the watch lol. I've never experienced this before whenever I bought a G-Shock.

You mention that you have several G's that came "without" the cut out foam piece, but came only with the foam piece that fills around the inside of the tin with a hole cut out in the middle. Are the G's that you own that didn't come with the foam piece that's stuffed inside the watch strap only JDM models? Maybe only the JDM models are the only ones that do not come with the cut out foam piece, but do come with the correct G-Shock cardboard box and everything else (clear plastic baggie, watch tag, instruction manual). If this is true, then that's why my JDM Gulfmaster didn't come with the cut out piece of foam.

At this point, I'm just going to wear the watch and enjoy it. I didn't buy it for it to be a drawer queen.

Oh and by the way, I checked the serial numbers on the back of my Yellow Gulfmaster and the last 4 digits end in 017E which I looked up on here in the forums and found out that my watch was manufactured on the 17th day of January of 2015 which was a Saturday. Also, the first 4 digits of the serial number are 201C which identifies the factory code where the watch was manufactured in Japan. So the entire sequence of the serial numbers on my Yellow Gulfmaster is 201C017E.


----------



## LJUSMC

hoss said:


> I just noticed that my Yellow Gulfmaster GWN1000-9A is a Japan domestic model. It has "Japan H" engraved on the back of the watch. No wonder why the foam sponge didn't come together with the watch inside the black G-Shock metal tin. The Casio G-Shock cardboard box has the correct model number of the watch on it. The metal tin that came together with the cardboard box was missing the large foam sponge "probably" because Japanese domestic model GWN1000 Gulfmaster watches do NOT come with the large foam sponge piece together with the G-Shock metal tins. Maybe that's why mine was missing the foam sponge piece that holds the watch in place inside the metal tin. I cannot think of any other reason why the foam is missing other than maybe the seller took the watch out for inspection and put the foam piece aside and accidently forgot to put it back into the tin after inspection. So who knows what really happened. My OCD is kicking in here and I think that the watch having the word "Japan H" engraved on the back of it might have something to do with the foam piece being missing from the metal tin while everything else was present.


if you're that upset about it I'll send you the foam piece that came with mine

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Foam pieces aside -d), it might be worth clarifying some of the terminology and related issues surrounding our beloved Gs. I have tried to learn and pay attn to this during my time with Gs, but if I am wrong on something please correct me.

First, if the back of a G says "Japan H" or even "Japan K" - it means the watch was made in Japan, at the Yamagata factory. (not sure what the "H" and "K" refer to...I thought, perhaps, the specific production line, but this is only speculation.) Sometimes a G case back will say "Japan movement, cased in Thailand." Kind of self-explanatory - the movement was made in Japan, but final assembly of the watch was done at the Thailand G-shock factory.

"JDM" watch - this is a watch intended for just the Japan Domestic Market, and it is typically available for sale only in Japan. (I learned this from the Seiko side of my hobby, but it applies to some Gs too) But thanks to the wonders of e-commerce, now those of us in the U.S. (or elsewhere) can buy JDM watches online FROM Japan that, prior to the Internet age, were typically available only to people in Japan. A watch that says "Japan H" or "Japan K" on the case back only means it was MADE in Japan - it does not necessarily mean it is truly a JDM watch.

What do the last 2 letters of a g-shock model represent? - such as "JF" or "DR" or "CR" (this part is more conclusion than fact-based, though I have seen other posts supporting this, not necessarily just in f17) -- for example, a GWF-D1000NV-2*JF*. The last two letters seem to indicate the intended retail market for the target watch. So in our example of the D1000NV-2JF, it is intended for the Japan retail market. Same with "JR," from what I can tell. 

If a G has "JF" at the end of the model number, does this mean it is a JDM watch? No. Again, using the GWF-D1000NV example - there are GWF-D1000NV-2DR versions sold outside of Japan, making it a non-JDM watch.
*** Some people wrongly think that a g-shock with a "JF" or "JR" extension means that the watch was MADE IN JAPAN; this is not necessarily true! Evidence for this is provided by the Rangeman. There are "JR" or "JF" Rangeman versions and NONE of them are made in Japan - all Rangeman versions are made in Thailand.
So what do other letters at the end of the model represent? (such as "CR" or "DR") This, I am unsure about. I say this because I own g-shocks purchased FROM U.S. dealers with both the "CR" and "DR" designators... I have read posts suggesting that the letters indicate a general region for retail sale of the watch - for ex, DR might be North America, while CR might be Europe, etc. I have seen yet other information suggesting that "DR" simply means "export version."

*"JF" vs. 'other' versions of a model *- for example GWF-D1000NV-2*JF* vs. GWF-D1000NV-2*DR *-- *IS THERE ANY DIFFERENCE* between them?? This depends on the specific model - and you may need to do your homework. In the case of this specific D1000NV in the example, there is no difference between them. They are BOTH made at the same factory in Japan, and the watches are identical. However, sometimes Casio will give the "JF" version a carbon fiber strap, and put maybe just a resin strap on non-JF watches. Be careful about paying more for "JF" or "JR" versions - you might be throwing your money away. (there might be some satisfaction in knowing that your watch came directly from Japan, but if the exact same watch is available at lower prices elsewhere.....your call)

What BOX will I get with my G?? 

If you buy it directly from Japan and you live elsewhere, you will probably get a very small, plain black box that is just large enough to contain the watch. This is typical for shipments from Japan. Depending on the model, if you are buying a model from Japan and IF you are lucky, you might get an upgraded "Master of G" box. (but don't assume that you will get this just because you are buying a Master of G model - not all Japanese sellers routinely ship them in Master of G boxes)
Most Gs with "other" letter designations at the end (CR, DR, etc.) will come in the little G tin inside a box - at least for those of us in the U.S. Special editions might have their own unique tins.

The white Gulfmaster I just got from that Ebay deal - the box says "GWN-1000E-8ACR." Again, the CR could mean "U.S.," or "North America" market, or something else... FWIW, mine has a Japan movement, cased in Thailand. Some Gulfmasters were assembled in Thailand, while others were fully made in Japan.

So hoss, if you are still reading -- your yellow Gulfmaster probably CAME in a tin because it was intended for sale in the U.S. market, but the seller left out the foam piece for whatever reason.


----------



## McCarthy

hoss said:


> I just noticed that my Yellow Gulfmaster GWN1000-9A is a Japan domestic model. It has "Japan H" engraved on the back of the watch. No wonder why the foam sponge didn't come together with the watch inside the black G-Shock metal tin. The Casio G-Shock cardboard box has the correct model number of the watch on it. The metal tin that came together with the cardboard box was missing the large foam sponge "probably" because Japanese domestic model GWN1000 Gulfmaster watches do NOT come with the large foam sponge piece together with the G-Shock metal tins. Maybe that's why mine was missing the foam sponge piece that holds the watch in place inside the metal tin. I cannot think of any other reason why the foam is missing other than maybe the seller took the watch out for inspection and put the foam piece aside and accidently forgot to put it back into the tin after inspection. So who knows what really happened. My OCD is kicking in here and I think that the watch having the word "Japan H" engraved on the back of it might have something to do with the foam piece being missing from the metal tin while everything else was present.


Damn, I was just about to say something about OCD.

And I thought I have it bad. 

Take it easy for a change, it's weekend.

PS: get this.. that ebay seller sent me 2 white Gulfmaster by accident, I only ordered one. And both had the foam. lol

Send 1 back obviously.


----------



## hoss

Okay, thank you for explaining everything in detail regarding the JDM and the North American G-Shock versions. I never knew that there were so many different versions of the way that Casio categorizes and separates each of their G-Shock models for their various markets.

As for the missing foam piece, I'm not worried about it being missing as long as the watch is factory brand new and not a used or returned item. That's the only reason why I was suspicious when I noticed that the foam piece was missing. I thought that maybe the watch was used or returned. That's the only reason why I brought up this subject about the missing foam piece.


----------



## erebus

The case of the mysterious missing foam piece! We must get to the bottom of this!!


----------



## Inca Bloc




----------



## hoss

Lol


----------



## hoss

I've been wearing all 3 of my new Gulfmaster watches throughout the day today. Especially the all black one which I think will be my every day beater watch for the next few months. The black one even has some battle scars on it already from me accidently lightly knocking the steel engraved bezel against the underneath part of my steel desk as was trying to pick something up from the floor. I also accidently lightly knocked it on the edge of the open doorless metal refrigerator shelving at the supermarket as I was taking a carton of lemonade off the shelf. These two incidents put 3 very light scuff marks on the polished shiny edge part of the engraved stainless steel bezel. Being the extra large size that this watch is, it's easy to bump it into things when moving my arm and hand around while doing things. Does anybody else in here have this same problem with the Gulfmaster because of its large size? Do you notice that the large size of the Gulfmaster on your wrist makes it very easy to accidently bump into things? Especially accidently bumping the metal bezel that's on top of the watch into things?


----------



## McCarthy

hoss said:


> I've been wearing all 3 of my new Gulfmaster watches throughout the day today. Especially the all black one which I think will be my every day beater watch for the next few months. The black one even has some battle scars on it already from me accidently lightly knocking the steel engraved bezel against the underneath part of my steel desk as was trying to pick something up from the floor. I also accidently lightly knocked it on the edge of the open doorless metal refrigerator shelving at the supermarket as I was taking a carton of lemonade off the shelf. These two incidents put 3 very light scuff marks on the polished shiny edge part of the engraved stainless steel bezel. Being the extra large size that this watch is, it's easy to bump it into things when moving my arm and hand around while doing things. Does anybody else in here have this same problem with the Gulfmaster because of its large size? Do you notice that the large size of the Gulfmaster on your wrist makes it very easy to accidently bump into things? Especially accidently bumping the metal bezel that's on top of the watch into things?


Yes.


----------



## sruchris

I found this at my local Target yesterday.


----------



## STavros78

M A Y D A Y

M A Y D A Y

M A Y D A Y

RED ALERT

White Gulfie is back at the steal price and little less 153.99Hurry up

Casio G-Shock Men's GWN1000E-8A Gulfmaster Tough Solar Triple Sensor Watch | eBay


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Time4Playnow said:


> Foam pieces aside -d), it might be worth clarifying some of the terminology and related issues surrounding our beloved Gs...


Dam, did you just write a book? You need to change your name to Time4*Lecture*Now! :-d


----------



## Time4Playnow

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Dam, did you just write a book? You need to change your name to Time4*Lecture*Now! :-d


Did you just finish reading it? :-d Yeah, I thought maybe I could take it and get it published into a g-shock book one day! :-d:-d

But really, just trying to educate the newer members. And about the "JF" issue....I often see tons of people "watching" a JF g-shock on Ebay that is MUCH more expensive than a non-JF version that NO ONE is watching. I can't believe that's just because people want the JF version from Japan.... I have to think that THEY think it is different, somehow. (when it isn't -- most of the time)

Maybe save some people some money!! :-! (that of course they can put toward other watches! :rodekaart)



STavros78 said:


> M A Y D A Y
> 
> M A Y D A Y
> 
> M A Y D A Y
> 
> RED ALERT
> 
> White Gulfie is back at the steal price and little less 153.99Hurry up
> 
> Casio G-Shock Men's GWN1000E-8A Gulfmaster Tough Solar Triple Sensor Watch | eBay


Funny that he would go BACK to the lower price! Guess he didn't sell too many at the $274 price!! hahaha


----------



## STavros78

Time4Playnow said:


> Did you just finish reading it? :-d Yeah, I thought maybe I could take it and get it published into a g-shock book one day! :-d:-d
> 
> But really, just trying to educate the newer members. And about the "JF" issue....I often see tons of people "watching" a JF g-shock on Ebay that is MUCH more expensive than a non-JF version that NO ONE is watching. I can't believe that's just because people want the JF version from Japan.... I have to think that THEY think it is different, somehow. (when it isn't -- most of the time)
> 
> Maybe save some people some money!! :-! (that of course they can put toward other watches! :rodekaart)
> 
> Funny that he would go BACK to the lower price! Guess he didn't sell too many at the $274 price!! hahaha


Exactly !!!! I think only 2 watches were sold at 274 usd.Weird thing is that he didnt reduced the price of the yellow one and i would love to get one....


----------



## Dualo

You guys are making me want to buy it, I never buy on eBay and don't want to open an account again linking my card.. Any other option ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoss

STavros78 said:


> M A Y D A Y
> 
> M A Y D A Y
> 
> M A Y D A Y
> 
> RED ALERT
> 
> White Gulfie is back at the steal price and little less 153.99Hurry up
> 
> Casio G-Shock Men's GWN1000E-8A Gulfmaster Tough Solar Triple Sensor Watch | eBay


Oh Boy! I just snapped up two (2) more all white Gulfmaster G-Shocks with this deal. One more for me and one for my 12 year old kid.


----------



## hoss

Now if the seller would only also put the all Yellow Gulfmaster on sale too. I wouldn't mind having 1 extra Yellow Gulfmaster as a backup watch.


----------



## hoss

STavros78 said:


> Exactly !!!! I think only 2 watches were sold at 274 usd.Weird thing is that he didnt reduced the price of the yellow one and i would love to get one....


I want another Yellow Gulfmaster too.


----------



## cman1120

The temptation is strong with this one... I already have a rangeman and live nowhere near an ocean or sea so I can't make good use of them, but... they look so good 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## gee_im_shocked

STavros78 said:


> M A Y D A Y
> 
> M A Y D A Y
> 
> M A Y D A Y
> 
> RED ALERT
> 
> White Gulfie is back at the steal price and little less 153.99Hurry up


Could not pass up that deal this time, even though it is not really my color. Wish I had sprung for a black one, but this is such a steal ...


----------



## Shuutr

STavros78 said:


> M A Y D A Y
> 
> M A Y D A Y
> 
> M A Y D A Y
> 
> RED ALERT
> 
> White Gulfie is back at the steal price and little less 153.99Hurry up
> 
> Casio G-Shock Men's GWN1000E-8A Gulfmaster Tough Solar Triple Sensor Watch | eBay


couldn't help myself.


----------



## ZJAZZ

Temptation is very strong....I'm surprised he didn't sell out yet...:roll::roll::roll: I have 2 same model Gulfies (Stealth and BG) and not sure if I should get the white one too...the price is super nice though for this amazing watch, the discount is REAL...thinking thinking thinking o|o|o|


----------



## STavros78

ZJAZZ said:


> Temptation is very strong....I'm surprised he didn't sell out yet...:roll::roll::roll: I have 2 same model Gulfies (Stealth and BG) and not sure if I should get the white one too...the price is super nice though for this amazing watch, the discount is REAL...thinking thinking thinking o|o|o|


Just press the Buy it Now button and think later LOL


----------



## hoss

So far a total of 19 white Gulfmaster watches have been sold ONLY today.


----------



## hoss

ZJAZZ said:


> Temptation is very strong....I'm surprised he didn't sell out yet...:roll::roll::roll: I have 2 same model Gulfies (Stealth and BG) and not sure if I should get the white one too...the price is super nice though for this amazing watch, the discount is REAL...thinking thinking thinking o|o|o|


JUST DO IT! BUY ONE OR BUY TWO JUST LIKE I DID. I DIDN'T EVEN GIVE IT ANY THOUGHT. 
I just bought one for myself at this excellent price deal, then I said to myself that my 12 year old kid needs one too, so I bought a 2nd one. After the dust and smoke settles, I will have a total of 3 all white Gulfmaster watches if I also include the white one that I purchased last week during this spectacular deal.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

hoss said:


> Oh Boy! I just snapped up two (2) more all white Gulfmaster G-Shocks with this deal. One more for me and one for my 12 year old kid.


Make sure you tell 'em to include the FOAM! :-d


----------



## hoss

What are the chances that the same seller puts the Yellow Gulfmaster on sale too?


----------



## SuperP

So basically where does he ship? I see the rest of the world being excluded from his sale. Basically only shipping in the USA and the Polar circle lmao...
Smh


----------



## hoss

WOW! Three (3) buyers just snapped up 5 white Gulfmasters "each". I wonder if these 3 buyers are going to "resell" these 15 white Gulfmaster watches?
So, as of right now, a total of 30 white Gulfmaster watches have been sold ONLY today.


----------



## STavros78

hoss;4.1056018 said:


> WOW! Three (3) buyers just snapped up 5 white Gulfmasters "each". I wonder if these 3 buyers are going to "resell" these 15 white Gulfmaster watches?
> So, as of right now, a total of 30 white Gulfmaster watches have been sold ONLY today.


Will be more to sell there is a forth that bought 5.Of course they are buying for profit and resaling.
I wish he puts the yellow on sale as well
He also discounted the black GWA-1100 but he kept unchanged the price of the orange one.Lets see...


----------



## Dualo

Yes thanks to the people that keep up updated with the price, I asked a friend to order one for me. The wait begins 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoss

Another WOW! Two (2) more buyers just bought 5 more white Gulfmasters each in one shot! Earlier, 3 other buyers bought 5 each. I wonder what these 5 people are going to do with 5 Gulfmasters each (25 Gulfmasters in total)? The only thing that I can think of is that these buyers would want to resell them to make $100 profit from each of the 5 Gulfmasters that they bought. What do you think?


----------



## hoss

STavros78 said:


> Will be more to sell there is a forth that bought 5.Of course they are buying for profit and resaling.
> I wish he puts the yellow on sale as well
> He also discounted the black GWA-1100 but he kept unchanged the price of the orange one.Lets see...


I want the Yellow one to go on sale too. I think that Yellow is an easy color to keep clean than the white color.


----------



## hoss

I wonder how many in all White that the seller has in stock?


----------



## STavros78

hoss said:


> I wonder how many in all White that the seller has in stock?


224 white Gulfs left as of now


----------



## hoss

So far there are 10 buyers who bought 5 all White Gulfmasters each. That makes a total 50 Gulfmasters sold to 10 people who are resellers who will more than likely resell these watches for a $100 profit per watch.


----------



## hoss

STavros78 said:


> 224 white Gulfs left as of now


How do you know this? I tried putting in 224 for quantity and it only allows me to put a quantity of 5 in the quantity box. The seller only allows me to put in the maximum quantity of 5. Anything more than a quantity of 5, it will not except.


----------



## ZJAZZ

Just downloaded the app and Wow!!! GPW-1000-1A comes to $480!!!! What a deal, haven't seen GPW for that low ever! I'm not much keen on this color combination, otherwise would be buying, can't go wrong with this price!



therion said:


> I got an email from Discount watch store. If you download their app and make a purchase using the app, you can apply the code APP20 and get a 20% discount. It's only valid for the first 300 customers. This way the Rangeman is only 154$ and the old Frogman 336$


----------



## STavros78

hoss said:


> How do you know this? I tried putting in 224 for quantity and it only allows me to put a quantity of 5 in the quantity box. The seller only allows me to put in the maximum quantity of 5. Anything more than a quantity of 5, it will not except.


Try it with ur application in ur cell


----------



## STavros78




----------



## hoss

STavros78 said:


> View attachment 11594066


Okay, I just checked the quantity that the seller has left and he currently has 160 all White Gulfmasters left in stock right now.


----------



## samshy

STavros78 said:


> M A Y D A Y
> 
> M A Y D A Y
> 
> M A Y D A Y
> 
> RED ALERT
> 
> White Gulfie is back at the steal price and little less 153.99Hurry up
> 
> Casio G-Shock Men's GWN1000E-8A Gulfmaster Tough Solar Triple Sensor Watch | eBay


This or a green rangeman?

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Igorek

Sucks the watch will look like a clock on my wrist.


----------



## STavros78

samshy said:


> This or a green rangeman?
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


This this!!!!!!


----------



## ZJAZZ

On my app I can't see this white golfie for some reason. Was trying to see if 20% discount would work over the app, but doesn't show any available in my app...


STavros78 said:


> View attachment 11594066


----------



## STavros78

ZJAZZ said:


> On my app I can't see this white golfie for some reason. Was trying to see if 20% discount would work over the app, but doesn't show any available in my app...


This deal is on ebay 
check the below link

Casio G-Shock Men's GWN1000E-8A Gulfmaster Tough Solar Triple Sensor Watch


----------



## ZJAZZ

I see. I thought you were checking the quantity in the app thats why....


STavros78 said:


> This deal is on ebay
> check the below link
> 
> Casio G-Shock Men's GWN1000E-8A Gulfmaster Tough Solar Triple Sensor Watch


----------



## McCarthy

LOL Love how ya'll go bonkers over the deal.


----------



## hoss

McCarthy said:


> LOL Love how ya'll go bonkers over the deal.


I can't let an excellent deal like this pass by without taking advantage of it.


----------



## Placeb0o

Ohhh! With the app of Discount Watch Store and the code of 20% off the Frogman GWF1000-1 the final price is 336$.. Do you thing it's a good deal? I only buy that model for the price cause It's no my style


----------



## ffeingol

Placeb0o said:


> With the app of Discount Watch Store and the code of 20% off


I'll bite. How do you get the 20% off code?


----------



## Placeb0o

ffeingol said:


> Placeb0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the app of Discount Watch Store and the code of 20% off
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bite. How do you get the 20% off code?
Click to expand...

With the code APP20, thanks an another person who post it


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

cman1120 said:


> The temptation is strong with this one...





ZJAZZ said:


> Temptation is very strong....I'm surprised he didn't sell out yet...





STavros78 said:


> M A Y D A Y
> 
> M A Y D A Y
> 
> M A Y D A Y


So how's everyone's "Moral Chopper" upholding? :-d





Actually, I'm going to pass. The GWN1000 is never a model that captures my eyes. In my mind it's the 2nd most "cheesy" G in the forum next to the Rangeman, all thanks to members past and present showcasing them all this time. I remember this particular white model had been shown by member JohnQFord for a million times ;-) in WRUW and various other threads last year. ;-) While the white resin can be changed ($40-50 bezel and band), I can't take the gold on the watch dial. It's a color that no longer interests me, despite I somehow picked my first G in that color. Lastly, I can't put in another $200 (watch + parts) for watches, since I've already spent the same on the PRG600.

It IS a crazy deal! No doubt some people (sellers) will take advantage of it to make a profit. For those of you only buying for wearing, enjoy your new watch!


----------



## hoss

I signed up for the app and just ordered the Rangeman GW9400-1 in all black with the positive LCD display from Discount Watch Store with the additional 20% off with the coupon code APP20 for $154.40. 
Do you think that the $154.40 price that I got for the GW9400-1 Rangeman after all the discounts is a good deal? Do you think​ that I could've bought this same Rangeman model for a better and cheaper price somewhere else?

Sent from my Z958 using Tapatalk


----------



## Placeb0o

hoss said:


> I signed up for the app and just ordered the Rangeman GW9400-1 in all black with the positive LCD display from Discount Watch Store with the additional 20% off with the coupon code APP20 for $154.40.
> Do you think that the $154.40 price that I got for the GW9400-1 Rangeman after all the discounts is a good deal? Do you think that I could've bought this same Rangeman model for a better and cheaper price somewhere else?
> 
> Sent from my Z958 using Tapatalk


I don't think so or don't in this moment. It's a good price, it's no screaming deal but at less +/- 30$ off than other sites.


----------



## LJUSMC

STavros78 said:


> Will be more to sell there is a forth that bought 5.Of course they are buying for profit and resaling.
> I wish he puts the yellow on sale as well
> He also discounted the black GWA-1100 but he kept unchanged the price of the orange one.Lets see...


I don't see the black one for sale on his ebay page, just the orange one

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RossL

Damn you guys! I caved and bought the GWN-1000 and also ordered the black band and bezel since I'm not a big fan of white but a HUGE fan of the positive display.


----------



## hoss

RossL said:


> Damn you guys! I caved and bought the GWN-1000 and also ordered the black band and bezel since I'm not a big fan of white but a HUGE fan of the positive display.


You're not the only one who caved in. I just caved in once again on EBay for a "third time" today and just purchased another third (3rd) all White GWN1000E-8A Gulfmaster making it a total of 3 all White Gulfmaster watches that I purchased today from EBay. After all this buying that I did, I will have a total of 4 all White Gulfmasters that will be in my collection if you also include the three (3) Gulfmasters that I bought today. 
I also have the one (1) all Yellow Gulfmaster and the one (1) all Black Gulfmaster that I purchased last week. Plus I will have the all Black GW9400-1 Rangeman which I also purchased today at that great extra 20% off deal for only $154.40 from another website called the Discount Watch Store. I think that this is enough watch buying for me right now. I would buy another Gulfmaster only if the seller puts the Yellow one and/or the all Black one on sale again. I'm giving one (1) of the four (4) all White Gulfmasters to my 12 year old kid so he can wear and use it as his every day watch.

I don't know whether or not I will be able to use and wear all the other three (3) White Gulfmasters that will be left over for myself after I give one (1) of them to my kid, but I will try wearing all 3 of them in rotation and I will also, at the same time, have two (2) extra all White Gulfmasters as back up watches for myself. I should get my head examined for going crazy and buying so many White Gulfmasters just for myself. I just couldn't control myself. I just had to have another one and another one and another one, a total of three (3) all in one day. Oh boy. I went crazy today on EBay buying so many White Gulfmaster watches of the same color for myself. I need to calm down and keep away from EBay and from the Casio forums from now on in order to prevent myself from buying anymore Gulfmasters.


----------



## RossL

hoss said:


> You're not the only one who caved in. I just caved in once again on EBay for a "third time" today and just purchased another third (3rd) all White GWN1000E-8A Gulfmaster making it a total of 3 all White Gulfmaster watches that I purchased today from EBay. After all this buying that I did, I will have a total of 4 all White Gulfmasters that will be in my collection if you also include the three (3) Gulfmasters that I bought today.
> I also have the one (1) all Yellow Gulfmaster and the one (1) all Black Gulfmaster that I purchased last week. Plus I will have the all Black GW9400-1 Rangeman which I also purchased today at that great extra 20% off deal for only $154.40 from another website called the Discount Watch Store. I think that this is enough watch buying for me right now. I would buy another Gulfmaster only if the seller puts the Yellow one and/or the all Black one on sale again. I'm giving one (1) of the four (4) all White Gulfmasters to my 12 year old kid so he can wear and use it as his every day watch.
> 
> I don't know whether or not I will be able to use and wear all the other three (3) White Gulfmasters that will be left over for myself after I give one (1) of them to my kid, but I will try wearing all 3 of them in rotation and I will also, at the same time, have two (2) extra all White Gulfmasters as back up watches for myself. I should get my head examined for going crazy and buying so many White Gulfmasters just for myself. I just couldn't control myself. I just had to have another one and another one and another one, a total of three (3) all in one day. Oh boy. I went crazy today on EBay buying so many White Gulfmaster watches of the same color for myself. I need to calm down and keep away from EBay and from the Casio forums from now on in order to prevent myself from buying anymore Gulfmasters.


It can be addictive!


----------



## Placeb0o

RossL said:


> hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not the only one who caved in. I just caved in once again on EBay for a "third time" today and just purchased another third (3rd) all White GWN1000E-8A Gulfmaster making it a total of 3 all White Gulfmaster watches that I purchased today from EBay. After all this buying that I did, I will have a total of 4 all White Gulfmasters that will be in my collection if you also include the three (3) Gulfmasters that I bought today.
> I also have the one (1) all Yellow Gulfmaster and the one (1) all Black Gulfmaster that I purchased last week. Plus I will have the all Black GW9400-1 Rangeman which I also purchased today at that great extra 20% off deal for only $154.40 from another website called the Discount Watch Store. I think that this is enough watch buying for me right now. I would buy another Gulfmaster only if the seller puts the Yellow one and/or the all Black one on sale again. I'm giving one (1) of the four (4) all White Gulfmasters to my 12 year old kid so he can wear and use it as his every day watch.
> 
> I don't know whether or not I will be able to use and wear all the other three (3) White Gulfmasters that will be left over for myself after I give one (1) of them to my kid, but I will try wearing all 3 of them in rotation and I will also, at the same time, have two (2) extra all White Gulfmasters as back up watches for myself. I should get my head examined for going crazy and buying so many White Gulfmasters just for myself. I just couldn't control myself. I just had to have another one and another one and another one, a total of three (3) all in one day. Oh boy. I went crazy today on EBay buying so many White Gulfmaster watches of the same color for myself. I need to calm down and keep away from EBay and from the Casio forums from now on in order to prevent myself from buying anymore Gulfmasters.
> 
> 
> 
> It can be addictive!
Click to expand...

It is!!!
Today I buyed GWN1000 all white from eBay and early I take the GWN-Q1000-1A from Amazon and right now I still thinking about the Frogman from the Discount Store


----------



## McCarthy

Placeb0o said:


> It is!!!
> Today I buyed GWN1000 all white from eBay and early I take the GWN-Q1000-1A from Amazon and right now I still thinking about the Frogman from the Discount Store


So what's the lure with the old Frogman? Besides Moon / Tide it has nothing special. Just a bulky watch. Am I missing something?


----------



## hoss

Placeb0o said:


> It is!!!
> Today I buyed GWN1000 all white from eBay and early I take the GWN-Q1000-1A from Amazon and right now I still thinking about the Frogman from the Discount Store


Wow! That's over $700 dollars spent in one (1) day just for 2 watches. If you also go ahead and buy the Frogman, you will have spent over $1,050 for all 3 watches.

I myself spent a total of $616.37 today alone just for the 3 White GWN1000E-8A Gulfmasters and for the 1 Black GW9400-1 Rangeman that I purchased. Then I spent another $494.36 last week for the White, the Yellow and the all Black Gulfmasters that I purchased. That makes it a grand total of $1,110.73 that I spent in less than 2 weeks for a total of 7 watches. I haven't spent this much for so many watches in 4 years. The last time that I spent this much money was when I purchased 3 atomic Frogman from Japan for myself for $500 to $525 each and I cringed when I did that. Since then, I promised myself that it will be a very long time before I spend that type of money again buying that many multiple watches.


----------



## Placeb0o

McCarthy said:


> Placeb0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is!!!
> Today I buyed GWN1000 all white from eBay and early I take the GWN-Q1000-1A from Amazon and right now I still thinking about the Frogman from the Discount Store
> 
> 
> 
> So what's the lure with the old Frogman? Besides Moon / Tide it has nothing special. Just a bulky watch. Am I missing something?
Click to expand...

Yes, you're right that's exactly the point with that model, that's why I didn't buy yet but for the price I was thinking about


----------



## Placeb0o

hoss said:


> Placeb0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is!!!
> Today I buyed GWN1000 all white from eBay and early I take the GWN-Q1000-1A from Amazon and right now I still thinking about the Frogman from the Discount Store
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! That's over $700 dollars spent in one (1) day just for 2 watches. If you also go ahead and buy the Frogman, you will have spent over $1,050 for all 3 watches.
> 
> I myself spent a total of $616.37 today alone just for the 3 White GWN1000E-8A Gulfmasters and for the 1 Black GW9400-1 Rangeman that I purchased. Then I spent another $494.36 last week for the White, the Yellow and the all Black Gulfmasters that I purchased. That makes it a grand total of $1,110.73 that I spent in less than 2 weeks for a total of 7 watches. I haven't spent this much for so many watches in 4 years. The last time that I spent this much money was when I purchased 3 atomic Frogman from Japan for myself for $500 to $525 each and I cringed when I did that. Since then, I promised myself that it will be a very long time before I spend that type of money again for multiple watches.
Click to expand...

I feel bad now jejeje.
My intetion it's star my own collection of Casio and that's why I buyed the GWN-Q1000 and I already have a GWN1000 but in black and gold version but the discount of the GWN1000 all white in EBay it's so crazy that I can't let it go.


----------



## McCarthy

Placeb0o said:


> Yes, you're right that's exactly the point with that model, that's why I didn't buy yet but for the price I was thinking about


I'd rather add $150 (or whatever), get a GWN Q1000-1AJF and gamble with the issue some have.


----------



## hoss

Placeb0o said:


> I feel bad now jejeje.
> My intetion it's star my own collection of Casio and that's why I buyed the GWN-Q1000 and I already have a GWN1000 but in black and gold version but the discount of the GWN1000 all white in EBay it's so crazy that I can't let it go.


I understand you very well. The price on the all White GWN1000E-8A is definitely an excellent deal and you would be crazy to let it go. That's exactly the reason why I bought 3 more all White GWN1000E-8A Gulfmasters for myself. Because they are at an excellent price deal. I figured that I would take advantage of this excellent deal and buy a few more Gulfmasters to hoard for myself. For the price that I purchased the 3 Gulfmasters today, I would've had to spend the same money just for one (1) Gulfmaster of another color like the Red one which costs around $500 to buy right now. I feel that I got more watches out of the money that I spent today for the 3 White Gulfmasters that I purchased. If they weren't priced the way they were, I would never want to buy one. It's the low price that made me buy more than one (1) Gulfmaster and the fact that I like the looks of that model watch. Nothing else.


----------



## STavros78

LJUSMC said:


> I don't see the black one for sale on his ebay page, just the orange one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Unfortunately its sold out


----------



## Dualo

on thee black one, was it from the same seller?


----------



## yankeexpress

It arrived the other day, a true bargain.


----------



## hoss

yankeexpress said:


> It arrived the other day, a true bargain.


It looks sooooooooooooooooo cool. I can't stop taking my eyes off of it.


----------



## STavros78

RossL said:


> Damn you guys! I caved and bought the GWN-1000 and also ordered the black band and bezel since I'm not a big fan of white but a HUGE fan of the positive display.


i just did the same for the white Gulfie i purchased on this sellers first discount run.iam pretty sure we bought the black bezel from the same ebay seller.LOL


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

So, in the ebay link, it says the seller sold total of 356 of this Gulfmaster model, with 124 sold today alone! Someone said earlier in this thread here, that they still have 224 left. Meaning they have a stock of 580! Did they just buy out the whole production run from Casio, or something? ;-) I thought this white version's supposed to be produced in lesser quantity than the standard black model...


----------



## STavros78

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> So, in the ebay link, it says the seller sold total of 356 of this Gulfmaster model, with 124 sold today alone! Someone said earlier in this thread here, that they still have 224 left. Meaning they have a stock of 580! Did they just buy out the whole production run from Casio, or something? ;-) I thought this white version's supposed to be produced in lesser quantity than the standard black model...


Yeah propably seller has inner connections and got the pile for maybe less than 100 usd each.


----------



## yankeexpress

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> So, in the ebay link, it says the seller sold total of 356 of this Gulfmaster model, with 124 sold today alone! Someone said earlier in this thread here, that they still have 224 left. Meaning they have a stock of 580! Did they just buy out the whole production run from Casio, or something? ;-) I thought this white version's supposed to be produced in lesser quantity than the standard black model...


What do I care? I got a triple sensor (formerly JDM only?), ani-digi, solar/atomic, positive screen, brand new and shipped free to me for under $160.

I don't ask, I just place my order and enjoy my new toy.


----------



## STavros78

Now waiting/praying for the yellow one to reach any bargain price same the white one.Cmooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnn:-d:-d:roll:


----------



## hoss

yankeexpress said:


> What do I care? I got a triple sensor (formerly JDM only?), ani-digi, solar/atomic, positive screen, brand new and shipped free to me for under $160.
> 
> I don't ask, I just place my order and enjoy my new toy.


That White Gulfmaster is much better looking than the all black one. It has excellent contrast with the positive LCD display, the blue dial, the gold accents on the dial and the blue bezel. It has a superb color combo that instantly catches the eye and doesn't allow one to take their eyes off of the watch. It's got a hypnotic effect to it just like the Red/Blue Rolex GMT did back in the late 60's and early 70's with its sweet looking fire engine red and bright blue rotating bezel and black dial.


----------



## yankeexpress

STavros78 said:


> Now waiting/praying for the yellow one to reach any bargain price same the white one.Cmooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnn:-d:-d:roll:


It will happen....I got the yellow Gulfmaster at a ridonkolous low price last year, as I like yellow G-Shocks, even if it has a dim negative screen.


----------



## STavros78

yankeexpress said:


> It will happen....I got the yellow Gulfmaster at a ridonkolous low price last year, as I like yellow G-Shocks, even if it has a dim negative screen.


Lets hope so .i so like the dial on the yellow. i believe with a black band and bezel will have a killing stealthy look.


----------



## hoss

yankeexpress said:


> It will happen....I got the yellow Gulfmaster at a ridonkolous low price last year, as I like yellow G-Shocks, even if it has a dim negative screen.


The only Gulfmaster that this seller will have left after the White one sells out will be the all Yellow one. If the seller doesn't get anymore of the GWN1000 Gulfmaster models back in stock after he sells out on the White one, there may be a chance that he will put the Yellow Gulfmaster on sale just like he's doing with the all White one right now. I could be wrong about this, but I would think that the seller would want to unload the Yellow ones just like he unloaded all the all Black Gulfmasters that he put on the special sale deal last week and just like he put the White one on a special deal for the second (2nd) time again within a week.

What are the chances that this particular seller will reorder any of the GWN1000 Gulfmaster models again to restock his inventory with the exact same model Gulfmaster series watches? Is Casio still making the GWN1000 anymore or have they discontinued it? I looked at the Casio website last week and I only saw the all White with the Blue bezel, the all Yellow with Black dial and Black bezel and the all Black with blue dial and Blue bezel on the website.
G-Shock, Mens, Tough, Water Resistant, Analog, Digital, Watches | Casio USA

Is there a good chance that Casio discontinued the GWN1000 series?


----------



## Time4Playnow

hoss said:


> The only Gulfmaster that this seller will have left after the White one sells out will be the all Yellow one. If the seller doesn't get anymore of the GWN1000 Gulfmaster models back in stock after he sells out on the White one, there may be a chance that he will put the Yellow Gulfmaster on sale just like he's doing with the all White one right now. I could be wrong about this, but I would think that the seller would want to unload the Yellow ones just like he unloaded all the all Black Gulfmasters that he put on the special sale deal last week and just like he put the White one on a special deal for the second (2nd) time again within a week.
> 
> What are the chances that this particular seller will reorder any of the GWN1000 Gulfmaster models again to restock his inventory with the exact same model Gulfmaster series watches? Is Casio still making the GWN1000 anymore or have they discontinued it? I looked at the Casio website last week and I only saw the all White with the Blue bezel, the all Yellow with Black dial and Black bezel and the all Black with blue dial and Blue bezel on the website.
> G-Shock, Mens, Tough, Water Resistant, Analog, Digital, Watches | Casio USA
> 
> *Is there a good chance that Casio discontinued the GWN1000 series?*


No, this is unlikely. They are still bringing out new color variations of it. The latest to my knowledge is the GWN-1000NV, part of the "Master in Navy Blue" series that Casio just introduced last year. BTW, one of those is listed on Ebay from a U.K. seller for $900+!!!!

p.s. I don't know why all of you are going crazy over the white Gulfmaster for $155 when you could have gotten the SAME white Gulfmaster from a different Ebay seller for $500 -- and it is PRE-OWNED, no less!! Here: Used* Watch CASIO G-Shock Gulf master GWN-1000E-8AJF Quartz Black x Blue M4J | eBay** :think::-d*


----------



## ZJAZZ

Please, I hope the stock is over soon, I don't want to buy 3rd Gulfie, but I want to buy because this will never be cheaper ever I think ))))) I hope stock will be over today and I will not be zombified and hit buy it now button ))))


----------



## Placeb0o

ZJAZZ said:


> Please, I hope the stock is over soon, I don't want to buy 3rd Gulfie, but I want to buy because this will never be cheaper ever I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))))) I hope stock will be over today and I will not be zombified and hit buy it now button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))))


I really thing to buy another one, it's a real screaming deal!!


----------



## Placeb0o

Placeb0o said:


> ZJAZZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please, I hope the stock is over soon, I don't want to buy 3rd Gulfie, but I want to buy because this will never be cheaper ever I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))))) I hope stock will be over today and I will not be zombified and hit buy it now button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))))
> 
> 
> 
> I really thing to buy another one, it's a real screaming deal!!
Click to expand...

And I did!!!


----------



## hoss

Placeb0o said:


> I really thing to buy another one, it's a real screaming deal!!


Just Do it! That's exactly what I did yesterday afternoon and last night. First I purchased two (2) White Gulfmasters yesterday afternoon, one (1) for my 12 year old kid and one (1) for me. Then late last night, I got the Gulfmaster bug again and I purchased another (3rd) third one for me again. 
I purchased three (3) Gulfmasters in one (1) day! I ALSO bought a brand new GW9400-1 all Black Rangeman with the positive LCD display last night with the extra 20% off deal that the Discount Watch Store has going on. I just hope that I don't get buyer's remorse buying so many watches in one (1) day like I did. I spent a lot of money yesterday and I'm starting to feel funny about it today.


----------



## hoss

Placeb0o said:


> And I did!!!


So how many Gulfmaster watches and other goodies did you buy in total so far?


----------



## Placeb0o

hoss said:


> Placeb0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I did!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So how many Gulfmaster watches and other goodies did you buy in total so far?
Click to expand...

I recently star my collections of Casio, right now I only have this


----------



## Placeb0o

And my favorite it's PRW-6000SYT-1CR with sapphire crystal and titanium band


----------



## Shuutr

Placeb0o said:


> I recently star my collections of Casio, right now I *only* have this


Relax. That's no small collection with great pieces.

Enjoy


----------



## fcasoli

Placeb0o said:


> I recently star my collections of Casio, right now I only have this


The Rangeman, black standard, in my opinion is the best digital G-Shock, in analog the Mudmaster can complete your very wide range, the Black or Desert. What do you think about?


----------



## Dualo

Which one has the biggest digits? I have an STB-1000 of course the Bluetooth is useless but I really like the big numbers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Placeb0o

Shuutr said:


> Placeb0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recently star my collections of Casio, right now I *only* have this
> 
> 
> 
> Relax. That's no small collection with great pieces.
> 
> Enjoy
Click to expand...

Thanks!



fcasoli said:


> Placeb0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recently star my collections of Casio, right now I only have this
> 
> 
> 
> The Rangeman, black standard, in my opinion is the best digital G-Shock, in analog the Mudmaster can complete your very wide range, the Black or Desert. What do you think about?
Click to expand...

Oh yes! I wan the Mudmaster, tomorrow I will get the Gulftmaster V2 GWN-Q1000-1A and maybe in May I will get the GWG-1000-1AJF Black!! But if I don't like the GWN-Q100 I will change for the Mudmaster!


----------



## Placeb0o

Dualo said:


> Which one has the biggest digits? I have an STB-1000 of course the Bluetooth is useless but I really like the big numbers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the digital line of the Protreks has the biggest number


----------



## GaryK30

Placeb0o said:


> And my favorite it's PRW-6000SYT-1CR with sapphire crystal and titanium band


I have a similar model, the PRW-S6000Y-1. I bought it during an Amazon Black Friday sale (described elsewhere in this thread). Like yours, it has a sapphire crystal, but with a resin/carbon fiber strap. I like it a lot. It's not too big and it's pretty thin, so it wears comfortably.


----------



## hoss

The GWN1000E-8A White Gulfmaster has SOLD OUT as of 8:13 PM EST. The party is over unless the seller puts the Yellow Gulfmaster on an excellent price deal too.


----------



## ZJAZZ

OHHH good news!!!! I really wanted it to be over asap so I don't buy it  To all who got this incredible deal CONGRATS and wear in good health!!!



hoss said:


> The GWN1000E-8A White Gulfmaster has SOLD OUT as of 8:13 PM EST. The party is over unless the seller puts the Yellow Gulfmaster on an excellent price deal too.


----------



## ZJAZZ

Interesting about sapphire. Does it say sapphire in the back?



GaryK30 said:


> I have a similar model, the PRW-S6000Y-1. I bought it during an Amazon Black Friday sale (described elsewhere in this thread). Like yours, it has a sapphire crystal, but with a resin/carbon fiber strap. I like it a lot. It's not too big and it's pretty thin, so it wears comfortably.
> 
> View attachment 11604930


----------



## hoss

hoss said:


> The GWN1000E-8A White Gulfmaster has SOLD OUT as of 8:13 PM EST. The party is over unless the seller puts the Yellow Gulfmaster on an excellent price deal too.





ZJAZZ said:


> OHHH good news!!!! I really wanted it to be over asap so I don't buy it  To all who got this incredible deal CONGRATS and wear in good health!!!


Oh, I know the feeling very well. I'm glad that it's over too.


----------



## GaryK30

ZJAZZ said:


> Interesting about sapphire. Does it say sapphire in the back?


Actually, my PRW-S6000Y-1 doesn't say "sapphire" on the caseback, but it does say so in the description on the Pro Trek site (link below). I think the "S" in the model number indicates sapphire.

PRWS6000Y-1 - Mens, Digital, Analog, Sport Watch | CASIO PRO TREK with Pathfinder Technology

_The PRWS6000Y also has a resin band and *sapphire *crystal for outstanding durability and long life._


----------



## ZJAZZ

I see. Very interesting! So my PRW-6000-1DR won't be a sapphire I guess. I never knew that some PRW6000 models come with sapphire. Although their crystal is very strong I have found a tiny scratch on crystal of my Gulfie, so sapphire is a very nice upgrade!



GaryK30 said:


> Actually, my PRW-S6000Y-1 doesn't say "sapphire" on the caseback, but it does say so in the description on the Pro Trek site (link below). I think the "S" in the model number indicates sapphire.
> 
> PRWS6000Y-1 - Mens, Digital, Analog, Sport Watch | CASIO PRO TREK with Pathfinder Technology
> 
> _The PRWS6000Y also has a resin band and *sapphire *crystal for outstanding durability and long life._


----------



## alex-w

I've caved in and grabbed one despite being in EU. Can anyone measure the package size and weight? I need them for repackaging service..


----------



## STavros78

ZJAZZ said:


> OHHH good news!!!! I really wanted it to be over asap so I don't buy it  To all who got this incredible deal CONGRATS and wear in good health!!!


Hahahahah its back again in stock so buy it before its gone currently last 109 pairs available i think these will be the last ones.The yellow still high price daaaaaamn


----------



## Shuutr

STavros78 said:


> Hahahahah its back again in stock so buy it before its gone currently last 109 pairs available i think these will be the last ones.The yellow still high price daaaaaamn


Yep. It's baaaaaack


----------



## hoss

STavros78 said:


> Hahahahah its back again in stock so buy it before its gone currently last 109 pairs available i think these will be the last ones.The yellow still high price daaaaaamn


Lol...I can't believe it. The seller must have an endless supply of the all White Gulfmasters lol. I personally have purchased three (3) White Gulfmaster watches and that's plenty for me. I'm waiting for the Yellow one to go on sale now.


----------



## STavros78

hoss said:


> Lol...I can't believe it. The seller must have an endless supply of the all White Gulfmasters lol. I personally have purchased three (3) White Gulfmaster watches and that's plenty for me. I'm waiting for the Yellow one to go on sale now.


me too LOL


----------



## McCarthy

Wait a couple weeks, CASIO is gonna offer them through Wal-Mart soon. For $99.


----------



## STavros78

McCarthy said:


> Wait a couple weeks, CASIO is gonna offer them through Wal-Mart soon. For $99.


Dont think so.For example Rangeman is older than Gulfmaster as a model and i havent seen any such deals with it.Plus Rangeman has retail of 300 usd whilst Gulfmaster 500 usd


----------



## hoss

McCarthy said:


> Wait a couple weeks, CASIO is gonna offer them through Wal-Mart soon. For $99.


There's no way that Walmart is going to offer the Gulfmaster for sale at their stores. That's like saying that Chevrolet is going to offer Ferraris at GM dealers. Not going to happen.


----------



## ZJAZZ

STavros78 said:


> Hahahahah its back again in stock so buy it before its gone currently last 109 pairs available i think these will be the last ones.The yellow still high price daaaaaamn


Ohhhhhhhh. I think Im gonna bite then. Im gonna wait till tomorrow evening though. If its meant to be its gonna be.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zoro779

Hi all 
where can I find g-shock GW9400-1 with the best price


----------



## McCarthy

STavros78 said:


> Dont think so.For example Rangeman is older than Gulfmaster as a model and i havent seen any such deals with it.Plus Rangeman has retail of 300 usd whilst Gulfmaster 500 usd





hoss said:


> There's no way that Walmart is going to offer the Gulfmaster for sale at their stores. That's like saying that Chevrolet is going to offer Ferraris at GM dealers. Not going to happen.


sar·casm

/ˈsärˌkazəm/

noun

noun: sarcasm; plural noun: sarcasms

the use of irony to mock or convey contempt.
"his voice, hardened by sarcasm, could not hide his resentment"

synonyms: derision, mockery, ridicule, scorn, sneering, scoffing; More


----------



## GTR83

A bit bummed that we outside designated great deals zones do not have access to the Gulfies :-(

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex-w

GTR83 said:


> A bit bummed that we outside designated great deals zones do not have access to the Gulfies :-(
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Gulfmaster is ~300 € in EU, starting at 155$ even with VAT and repackaging service you end up with a nice price.


----------



## hoss

Has anybody in here bought anything from Discount Watch Store during the weekend? I purchased the Rangeman from my smartphone in order to get the 20% extra off on the price, but they haven't shipped it out yet. Do you know how long that it takes them to ship out an order that was placed online? It still says that my order has been "unfulfilled" when I check out the status of my order on their website. What's up with that? Weren't they supposed to have shipped out my order by now?


----------



## hoss

alex-w said:


> Gulfmaster is ~300 € in EU, starting at 155$ even with VAT and repackaging service you end up with a nice price.


How can that be? I just spoke to my nephew during the weekend who lives in Greece and he told me that the GWN1000 Gulfmaster starts at 520 Euros over there and it goes all the way up to 625 Euros. If you can find a Gulfmaster that only costs 300 Euros over there in Europe, I suggest that you go ahead and buy it because 300 Euros is cheap.


----------



## WES51

hoss said:


> Has anybody in here bought anything from Discount Watch Store during the weekend? I purchased the Rangeman from my smartphone in order to get the 20% extra off on the price, but they haven't shipped it out yet. Do you know how long that it takes them to ship out an order that was placed online? It still says that my order has been "unfulfilled" when I check out the status of my order on their website. What's up with that? Weren't they supposed to have shipped out my order by now?


I think if that is the same where I once bought a watch (sometimes the same store sells under different names), then you may be in for some wait time.

In my case before the seller shipped they first charged my credit card with some small cents and then called me and asked me to verify that little 'test' amount. Then it still took some time for the item to ship out with turtle shipping. Shipping took so long it really started to hurt.

In the end the watch was legit, brand new and sealed. So all good? It depends.

For me this kind of painful wait time is something, that I won't go for again any more.


----------



## hoss

WES51 said:


> I think if that is the same where I once bought a watch (sometimes the same store sells under different names), then you may be in for some wait time.
> 
> In my case before the seller shipped they first charged my credit card with some small cents and then called me and asked me to verify that little 'test' amount. Then it still took some time for the item to ship out with turtle shipping. Shipping took so long it really started to hurt.
> 
> In the end the watch was legit, brand new and sealed. So all good? It depends.
> 
> For me this kind of painful wait time is something, that I won't go for again any more.


I paid through PayPal with my personal checking account and the payment went through right away. The seller already got the money. I put my order in on April 22 with them. It's April 25th right now and it still shows that my order is "unfulfilled". I don't know why? 
Has this ever happened to anybody in here who ordered from Discount Watch Store?


----------



## WES51

hoss said:


> It's April 25th right now and it still shows that my order is "unfulfilled". I don't know why?


Some of these sellers seem to have no stock on some items that they sell. That seem to have happened in my case as well. It took over two weeks just for my item ship out.


----------



## brvheart

I need a white gulfmaster....


----------



## hoss

WES51 said:


> Some of these sellers seem to have no stock on some items that they sell. That seem to have happened in my case as well. It took over two weeks just for my item ship out.


I'm thinking the same thing. It's not right though for a seller to be selling an out of stock item. They should specify that it's out of stock.


----------



## STavros78

brvheart said:


> I need a white gulfmaster....


u know the drill.....:-d:-!


----------



## Shuutr

some still available. "More than 96% sold"


----------



## alex-w

hoss said:


> How can that be? I just spoke to my nephew during the weekend who lives in Greece and he told me that the GWN1000 Gulfmaster starts at 520 Euros over there and it goes all the way up to 625 Euros. If you can find a Gulfmaster that only costs 300 Euros over there in Europe, I suggest that you go ahead and buy it because 300 Euros is cheap.


The cheapest I've found for the white Gulfmaster was 320€. I've never had a G that big, so it's possible mine will be up for sale in ~2 weeks.


----------



## Inca Bloc

https://watch2day.nl/outlet/b/235/casio/page/1


----------



## therion

Can somebody please give me a link to the ebay store that sells those dirt cheap Gulfmasters? Please!?

I tried the link, that was posted a couple of pages back and all I got is some stupid Viglink website that has nothing to do with ebay. I also tried to look for the seller Watcheshalfprice on Ebay and found them, but they don't have any Casios at all..


----------



## Placeb0o

therion said:


> Can somebody please give me a link to the ebay store that sells those dirt cheap Gulfmasters? Please!?
> 
> I tried the link, that was posted a couple of pages back and all I got is some stupid Viglink website that has nothing to do with ebay. I also tried to look for the seller Watcheshalfprice on Ebay and found them, but they don't have any Casios at all..


I have you brother! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/292078695408


----------



## therion

Thanks mate!!!  If I go to ebay, it doesn't show in my search results. 

They don't ship to my country, of course, but I'll have someone buy it for me.


----------



## Placeb0o

You welcome man, do it faster bro!!!



therion said:


> Thanks mate!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I go to ebay, it doesn't show in my search results.
> 
> They don't ship to my country, of course, but I'll have someone buy it for me.


----------



## STavros78

5 last watches to go


----------



## Time4Playnow

STavros78 said:


> 5 last watches to go


Make that 2 left... :-d


----------



## Time4Playnow

ANNNNNNNDDDDDD....................she's GONE!!!! White Gulfmasters have been sold out on that deal. 595 sold. ;-)

Now, will he discount the yellow again?? (apparently he has 91 in stock, at $274.99)


----------



## brvheart

Missed out. :-/


----------



## Ossamanity

Oh wow that was close! My wallet is happy.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus

Spiritofthewatch:
Would you please give me a heads up if you find the GWX56 King G below $175.00?
SIL Mark has one. Thinking of bushwhacking him for that watch!!! SILs should gift
King Gs to FILs. Danged inconsiderate. I gave him my daughter didn't I? I have 8 Gs
Mark has 11.

X Traindriver


----------



## STavros78

The famous seller just listed my favourite 1A GPW-1000 at a great price

Casio G-Shock Men's GPW1000-1A Gravitymaster GPS Atomic Solar Resin 56mm Watch | eBay


----------



## Time4Playnow

arogle1stus said:


> Spiritofthewatch:
> Would you please give me a heads up if you find the GWX56 King G below $175.00?
> SIL Mark has one. Thinking of bushwhacking him for that watch!!! SILs should gift
> King Gs to FILs. Danged inconsiderate. I gave him my daughter didn't I? I have 8 Gs
> Mark has 11.
> 
> X Traindriver


Hey X Traindriver, which version of the GXW56 are you after? I'll keep my eyes peeled too.


----------



## STavros78

Time4Playnow said:


> ANNNNNNNDDDDDD....................she's GONE!!!! White Gulfmasters have been sold out on that deal. 595 sold. ;-)
> 
> Now, will he discount the yellow again?? (apparently he has 91 in stock, at $274.99)


LOL i was watching the sale stuck at 11 pairs it was night time in US and buyers were sleeping hahahahaha then immediately went to 5 after 2 and boom. To be honest i was with the finger in the buy it now button but i took my car for a walk and disenganged the mobile internet to avoid a 3rd watch.hahaahaha


----------



## STavros78

Damn and the olive GPW on the seller

Casio G-Shock Men's GPW-1000KH-3A Gravitymaster Atomic Solar Chronograph Watch


----------



## STavros78

..and the GB one

Casio G-Shock Men's GPW1000GB-1A Gravitymaster GPS Atomic Solar Resin 56mm Watch | eBay


----------



## Strmwatch

Time4Playnow said:


> ANNNNNNNDDDDDD....................she's GONE!!!! White Gulfmasters have been sold out on that deal. 595 sold. ;-)
> 
> Now, will he discount the yellow again?? (apparently he has 91 in stock, at $274.99)


It was $170 while he still had the white version in stock.


----------



## STavros78

Strmwatch said:


> It was $170 while he still had the white version in stock.


172.99


----------



## STavros78

Seller relisted 1 watch black Gulfmaster at 199.99 amd immediately sold and 1 only Last white watch which is still available at the time i type this.H U R R Y UP IF someone missed the deal
Casio G-Shock Men's GWN1000E-8A Gulfmaster Tough Solar Triple Sensor Watch | eBay


----------



## WES51

Must be returns though.


----------



## arogle1stus

Time4play now:
Referring to the GXW56-1AJF.
Red accents.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Shuutr

arogle1stus said:


> Spiritofthewatch:
> Would you please give me a heads up if you find the GWX56 King G below $175.00?
> SIL Mark has one. Thinking of bushwhacking him for that watch!!! SILs should gift
> King Gs to FILs. Danged inconsiderate. I gave him my daughter didn't I? I have 8 Gs
> Mark has 11.
> 
> X Traindriver


https://www.ebay.com/itm/162459962690


----------



## STavros78

My fears came true.the famous ebay seller finally discounted the yellow Gulfmaster but not at its initial discount price 172.99 usd but 199.99 usd.Still a good price not a super hot deal though

Casio G-Shock Men's GWN1000-9A Gulf Master Triple Sensor Ana-Digi Resin Watch | eBay


----------



## gee_im_shocked

I'm holding out for a GPW1000. I don't know how I would justify it to Her Who Must Be Obeyed, but I think there is some room below his current $475 asking price.


----------



## arogle1stus

TIME4pLayNow

Thanks for the heads up
Will check it out

X Traindriver Art


----------



## arogle1stus

TIME4pLayNow

Thanks for the heads up
Will check it out. Sure has a skinny strao,

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Time4Playnow

arogle1stus said:


> TIME4pLayNow
> 
> Thanks for the heads up
> Will check it out. Sure has a skinny strao,
> 
> X Traindriver Art


Well, that was member Shuutr who gave you that tip, not me. ;-) But good luck!

Too bad I didn't know that is the model you wanted awhile back. I got rid of my GXW-56-1A some time ago. I would have given you a great deal on it!


----------



## Ossamanity

I was pretty happy with myself for not jumping on the Gulfmaster deal. But since now the deal is over I just keep coming back to this thread in hope that it has gone live again. 
So if anyone thinks that they have ordered too many I would be happy to take it off thier hands. 
Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## brvheart

Ossamanity said:


> I was pretty happy with myself for not jumping on the Gulfmaster deal. But since now the deal is over I just keep coming back to this thread in hope that it has gone live again.
> So if anyone thinks that they have ordered too many I would be happy to take it off thier hands.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## RossL

Thanks WUS. My GWN-1000 came in and I changed the band and case to black. I'm happy with it, especially for the price!


----------



## STavros78

RossL said:


> Thanks WUS. My GWN-1000 came in and I changed the band and case to black. I'm happy with it, especially for the price!
> View attachment 11679642


i bought the white as well and also bezel and strap black.we had the same idea.Thanks for posting so that i can see how it would look like.btw its super cool


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch

STavros78 said:


> i bought the white as well and also bezel and strap black.we had the same idea.Thanks for posting so that i can see how it would look like.btw its super cool


How much did the black band and bezel cost?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuutr

teioh3 said:


> How much did the black band and bezel cost?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


 on the auction site $65


----------



## Placeb0o

Please if it's no a problem, can you give me the link for that?



Shuutr said:


> teioh3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much did the black band and bezel cost?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> on the auction site $65
Click to expand...


----------



## Shuutr

Placeb0o said:


> Please if it's no a problem, can you give me the link for that?


https://www.ebay.com/itm/262955759590

There are also blue bands sold by the same seller.


----------



## Placeb0o

Really thanks



Shuutr said:


> Placeb0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please if it's no a problem, can you give me the link for that?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/262955759590
> 
> There are also blue bands sold by the same seller.
Click to expand...


----------



## RossL

I paid the same. Also, if you change the bezel the metal ring is a PITA to remove. It's snapped in and then double sided tape in 4 areas! It took me a good 30 minutes to remove and you have to pry to the point you think you'll break it to pop it loose. Once you get one side it's easy. Putting it back together was also a pain till I figured out the trick which it makes very easy. The trick is put the ring on the bezel first, then put the bezel on (the resin in malleable so bend the resin over the buttons on the sensor (left) side).


----------



## hoss

RossL said:


> I paid the same. Also, if you change the bezel the metal ring is a PITA to remove. It's snapped in and then double sided tape in 4 areas! It took me a good 30 minutes to remove and you have to pry to the point you think you'll break it to pop it loose. Once you get one side it's easy. Putting it back together was also a pain till I figured out the trick which it makes very easy. The trick is put the ring on the bezel first, then put the bezel on (the resin in malleable so bend the resin over the buttons on the sensor (left) side).


Do I need to take off the metal bezel in order to take off the white resin case cover in order to put on the black resin case cover?
ALSO, what did you use to unscrew the 2 metal hex screws on each side of the band? Do you need a special tool? What type of tool do you need and what size tool is used to unscrew the hex screws so they do not get damaged? I'm new at this sort of thing and I do not want to damage my new watch if I decide to buy the black bezel and band and take off the white resin band and bezel to put the black ones on.


----------



## evoboost18

brvheart said:


> I need a white gulfmaster....


So do I! Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83

Makes me glad I went ahead with the Navy Frog, it helps soothen my envy seeing all these new, massively discounted white Gulfmasters on f17. And now I hear the guy's doing the same for the yellow ones as well? Insane!!!

Congrats to all who managed to snag one (or more)!


----------



## halaku

RossL said:


> I paid the same. Also, if you change the bezel the metal ring is a PITA to remove. It's snapped in and then double sided tape in 4 areas! It took me a good 30 minutes to remove and you have to pry to the point you think you'll break it to pop it loose. Once you get one side it's easy. Putting it back together was also a pain till I figured out the trick which it makes very easy. The trick is put the ring on the bezel first, then put the bezel on (the resin in malleable so bend the resin over the buttons on the sensor (left) side).


Thank you ..for sharing the insightful and time saving tips ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keepclear

Good day!
I want to buy *G-SHOCK GA-100* in yellow color.
After reserving this watches seller tell me about *25% off*.
*Is it ok?*


----------



## zoro779

Hi all
Do any body fond agood deal for GA1100-2a
I want a watch with 2 or 3 colors and red strap


----------



## skyleth

there are some GA100s on Jet for as low as $50-52 if you're a new user with SPRING15, for example: GA100C-8A, GA100-1A1, GA100-7


----------



## Ossamanity

Not a Deal .
Guys need quick advice here .
im at local Tjmaxx and found this 
Gshock here for $120 gst210m-4a

What are the key features of this one and is it worth the price ?

Thanks in advance.









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

Ossamanity said:


> Not a Deal .
> Guys need quick advice here .
> im at local Tjmaxx and found this
> Gshock here for $120 gst210m-4a
> 
> What are the key features of this one and is it worth the price ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


That price is cheaper than the prices I saw on Amazon and eBay just now.

It seems to have decent features for an ana-digi, other than the usual short (60 min) CDT. The negative LCDs may be hard to read in moderate to dim light, but at least the light illuminates both the analog dial and the LCDs, according to the Casio link below.

GST210M-4A - G-Shock | Casio USA


----------



## dlavi

Grey dw5600m for 39.99 looks like 1 left. G-Shock DW-5600M Military Color - White - White / One Size https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A7V851W/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_XqudzbV8A1AJ1


----------



## bigvic

Not sure if it's been posted before but over this side of the pond Casio have an outlet section on their UK site. https://outlet.casio.co.uk/g-shock

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Not sure if this has been posted or not. GW-A1100R, new, for $249.99: Casio G-Shock Men's GWA1100R-4A Gravitymaster Atomic Tough Solar Orange Watch


----------



## STavros78

Time4Playnow said:


> Not sure if this has been posted or not. GW-A1100R, new, for $249.99: Casio G-Shock Men's GWA1100R-4A Gravitymaster Atomic Tough Solar Orange Watch


its a great deal.This seller had it for 199.99 in the first row of his sales when the yellow Gulf was at 172.99


----------



## STavros78

Thats a steal imo

Casio G-Shock Men's GPW-1000KH-3A Gravitymaster Atomic Solar Chronograph Watch | eBay


----------



## ZJAZZ

Wow what a deal! This is the cheapest I've ever seen. Wonder if anyone would be able to beat that price or we're pretty much on rock bottom like it was with white Golfies....



STavros78 said:


> Thats a steal imo
> 
> Casio G-Shock Men's GPW-1000KH-3A Gravitymaster Atomic Solar Chronograph Watch | eBay


----------



## Robotaz

STavros78 said:


> Thats a steal imo
> 
> Casio G-Shock Men's GPW-1000KH-3A Gravitymaster Atomic Solar Chronograph Watch | eBay


They have hit bottom. I think they'll start going back up soon and hover in the mid-$500 range until they're gone.


----------



## STavros78

Robotaz said:


> They have hit bottom. I think they'll start going back up soon and hover in the mid-$500 range until they're gone.


Υou are my man.100% correct:-!


----------



## Mudmasterman

It's listed at $449. Am I missing something?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Mudmasterman said:


> It's listed at $449. Am I missing something?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well.....it is a recent release, and $449 is at least half off its retail price. No one here (don't think) has ever seen a new GPW at a cheaper price. That's the reason for all the hub-bub.


----------



## Robotaz

Mudmasterman said:


> It's listed at $449. Am I missing something?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Price history maybe?


----------



## Mudmasterman

My bad. Must have misread the post--thought it was $199.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

Here's a pretty good deal on the Frogman GWF-1000-1 from the Amazon third-party seller GBrandshop: $387.67 with free shipping and the 2-year Asurion warranty (says only 1 left in stock).

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-G-Shock-Frogman-Digital-GWF1000-1/dp/B003CHY0ZE


----------



## Speedsterescu

GaryK30 said:


> Here's a pretty good deal on the Frogman GWF-1000-1 from the Amazon third-party seller GBrandshop: $387.67 with free shipping and the 2-year Asurion warranty (says only 1 left in stock).
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-G-Shock-Frogman-Digital-GWF1000-1/dp/B003CHY0ZE


The price is good for sure, but on Casio Outlet UK the "D" is 400 £ today. I mean GWF D1000, of course. It is a real bargain at this price...
A photo of my "D".









Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## STavros78

Speedsterescu said:


> The price is good for sure, but on Casio Outlet UK the "D" is 400 £ today. I mean GWF D1000, of course. It is a real bargain at this price...
> A photo of my "D".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks for sharing WOW thats a really goooood price
> As i see they ship only to UK right?
> Have u dealt with them.before?
> Is it a time limited offer?


----------



## SnookDawgg

Time4Playnow said:


> Well.....it is a recent release, and $449 is at least half off its retail price. No one here (don't think) has ever seen a new GPW at a cheaper price. That's the reason for all the hub-bub.


With the new Gravitymaster releasing next week for $800, I would wager these last gens will sit around $400.


----------



## Speedsterescu

STavros78 said:


> Thanks for sharing WOW thats a really goooood price
> As i see they ship only to UK right?
> Have u dealt with them.before?
> Is it a time limited offer?


Find a friend in UK and the problem is solved ☺. I never dealed with them, but they are Casio UK... Check the site. The offer has no time limit, but the number of the watches available is limited. Good luck!

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Worker

That's quite deal on that D1000 to be sure!

I paid quite a bit more for mine and it was used. That being said, I really like the one I have. If if you can score one at that price, I say go for it!


----------



## STavros78

Speedsterescu said:


> Find a friend in UK and the problem is solved ☺. I never dealed with them, but they are Casio UK... Check the site. The offer has no time limit, but the number of the watches available is limited. Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


Thanks for the infos. The friend from UK is already found the money are not found LOL


----------



## brvheart

I have the blue one I now want a standard one...a lot....


----------



## watchw

What the hell?


----------



## brvheart

watchw said:


> View attachment 11814682
> 
> What the hell?


+1!


----------



## Time4Playnow

watchw said:


> View attachment 11814682
> 
> What the hell?


Looks like I overpaid for my NV by about $895.01!! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## yankeexpress

Positive screen version Gulfmaster GWN-Q1000-7 for $579USD. Can anybody beat that price?

https://www.eglobalcentral.com/casi...uad-sensor-watch-gwn-q1000-7a-white-blue.html


----------



## Ossamanity

The Yellow one is on the same price almost now $179.99... grab it with the ebay code

Casio G-Shock Men's GWN1000-9A Gulf Master Triple Sensor Ana-Digi Resin Watch | eBay

I got one after the code and for 179.99- $16 - 9.05 (ebates) = 154.94


----------



## hoss

What's the eBay code? Please tell us.


----------



## Ossamanity

hoss said:


> What's the eBay code? Please tell us.


 sorry 
PREMEMDAY15

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STavros78

Ossamanity said:


> sorry
> PREMEMDAY15
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately this code works only for US accounts.


----------



## ffeingol

Rats, a little too slow on the coupon code. Hopefully more for this weekend.


----------



## STavros78

Last piece available Ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuunnnnnnnnnnn

Casio G-Shock Men's GWN1000-9A Gulf Master Triple Sensor Ana-Digi Resin Watch | eBay


----------



## Ossamanity

Talk about fast delivery!!!! 
Really like the watch so far.

But not sure about the yellow maybe will trade for a white one later.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srmdalt

Time4Playnow said:


> Not sure if this has been posted or not. GW-A1100R, new, for $249.99: Casio G-Shock Men's GWA1100R-4A Gravitymaster Atomic Tough Solar Orange Watch


Yah, man I snagged one of those from him about a month ago - lovin' it.


----------



## STavros78

Ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuun

The Orange 1100 now for 179.99 damn thats a steal price

Casio G-Shock Men's GWA1100R-4A Gravitymaster Atomic Tough Solar Orange Watch | eBay


----------



## STavros78

Ossamanity said:


> Talk about fast delivery!!!!
> Really like the watch so far.
> 
> But not sure about the yellow maybe will trade for a white one later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow its so nice Congrats


----------



## STavros78

....


----------



## bncrpt

Have any other Aussies noticed they won't ship to Australia anymore?? 
I've purchased previous watches from them no worries but no gives the old won't ship to u message ??? &#55357;&#56852;


----------



## kum

That seller doesn't send in countries outside of US.


----------



## bncrpt

Must be a new thing...as I have purchased watches from there previously!


----------



## SteveJ

Tuesday 30May2017 14:12 AKDT
Jomashop has some pretty good deals going on Gs right now. Saw the OD Rangeman for $169.99 + free shipping and the black for ten dollars more.
http://www.jomashop.com/casio-doorb...asio+&+Breitling+&+UN+&+Aerowatch+Email#52414


----------



## zoro779

SteveJ said:


> Tuesday 30May2017 14:12 AKDT
> Jomashop has some pretty good deals going on Gs right now. Saw the OD Rangeman for $169.99 + free shipping and the black for ten dollars more.
> http://www.jomashop.com/casio-doorb...asio+&+Breitling+&+UN+&+Aerowatch+Email#52414


it is the same old price
there is no discount


----------



## bncrpt

Joma has some good prices for us International guys, but their shipping is ridiculous! $79 USD is a joke...as is the shipping for most of the good deals found overseas


----------



## xevious

Wow, that price on the yellow Gulfmaster was fantastic. I just don't want a yellow watch... :-( And the cost of replacing the band/bezel would totally destroy the deal. Oh well.


----------



## fcasoli

Found this stranger offer, USD 10 for the Rangeman, I have ordered two now, I hope are not fake, but anyway the amount is ridiculous and the risk low...


----------



## STavros78

fcasoli said:


> Found this stranger offer, USD 10 for the Rangeman, I have ordered two now, I hope are not fake, but anyway the amount is ridiculous and the risk low...


Βro this has been discussed before
its a scam 100000% u wont lose ur m0oney u wont just get anything and paypal will refund u


----------



## cman1120

^ I am not a betting man but I smell scam scam scam. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

Yes this is a sure probability, but I'm curious to see what he will do...
I wrote to ask the reason of this ridiculous offer, waiting a replay, without a feedback I will delete the order, but I suppose impossible


----------



## Time4Playnow

fcasoli said:


> Yes this is a sure probability, but I'm curious to see what he will do...
> I wrote to ask the reason of this ridiculous offer, waiting a replay, without a feedback I will delete the order, but I suppose impossible


Some of us just experienced this very same thing with a U.S. seller.

The seller's account was compromised. (i.e., hacked)

If/when you pay, the funds do not go to the seller, but instead, to the account of the hacker.

You will not get the watch, Ebay or Paypal will refund your money. BUT, the hacker gets the money in the end. As a result of this scam, Ebay and/or Paypal lose money and pass that on to everyone in the form of more or higher fees.

Best to avoid these types of scams and instead report the listing to Ebay.


----------



## fcasoli

The order cannot be deleted, I sent a note to ebay about the stranger price... I deleted the PayPal transaction, was possible and I done. Waiting to know more...


----------



## xevious

Don't know why people fall for such falseness. $10 for a Rangeman? Ridiculous. Even if it was $99, there'd better be some flaw or customer return, etc... NIB? No way.


----------



## hoss

xevious said:


> Don't know why people fall for such falseness. $10 for a Rangeman? Ridiculous. Even if it was $99, there'd better be some flaw or customer return, etc... NIB? No way.


Or they could be "hot" meaning stolen which would then be an excellent deal for $10 each. I would buy a boatload of them if they were hot and selling for $10 each. Another person's loss would be my gain lol.


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch

hoss said:


> Or they could be "hot" meaning stolen which would then be an excellent deal for $10 each. I would buy a boatload of them if they were hot and selling for $10 each. Another person's loss would be my gain lol.


Yes because if i stole a boatload of them i will sell it way below retail

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## STavros78

B O O M !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The famous seller relisted 8 more white Gulfmasters for 154 usd.Thats the chance for those who havent got one to grab it.It also doesnt have a quantity limitation as before.U can buy all 8 if u like ahhahahahaahhahahhaha

Casio G-Shock Men's GWN1000E-8A Gulfmaster Tough Solar Triple Sensor Watch | eBay


----------



## hoss

I already own 4 white from the last $154 sale that he had.

Sent from my Z958 using Tapatalk


----------



## STavros78

hoss said:


> I already own 4 white from the last $154 sale that he had.
> 
> Sent from my Z958 using Tapatalk


i bet u will pull the trigger one more time now.LOL


----------



## Ossamanity

Does anyone wanna switch colors with me ??? 

I got a the Yellow one on the last sale two or three weeks ago I think but my wife is bothering me time about the color of the watch. 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fujoor

Ossamanity said:


> Does anyone wanna switch colors with me ???
> 
> I got a the Yellow one on the last sale two or three weeks ago I think but my wife is bothering me time about the color of the watch.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll buy your yellow one If you want to buy a white one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoss

I want too, but I have no more room where to put anymore watches. I currently have a brand new G7700 incoming from eBay for myself that I got for $49 and I also just got in a brand new GWM500A-1 yesterday that I gave to my kid.

Sent from my Z958 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

STavros78 said:


> B O O M !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The famous seller relisted 8 more white Gulfmasters for 154 usd.Thats the chance for those who havent got one to grab it.It also doesnt have a quantity limitation as before.U can buy all 8 if u like ahhahahahaahhahahhaha
> 
> Casio G-Shock Men's GWN1000E-8A Gulfmaster Tough Solar Triple Sensor Watch | eBay


I couldn't resist any longer, one is on it's way to me now!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

fcasoli said:


> Yes this is a sure probability, but I'm curious to see what he will do...
> I wrote to ask the reason of this ridiculous offer, waiting a replay, without a feedback I will delete the order, but I suppose impossible


He is a criminal with a hacked acct. You won't hear a word, eBay and PayPal got ripped off, and you supported a criminal enterprise. If it's to good to be true........

Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator


----------



## stockae92

that's a good deal on those 



STavros78 said:


> B O O M !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The famous seller relisted 8 more white Gulfmasters for 154 usd.Thats the chance for those who havent got one to grab it.It also doesnt have a quantity limitation as before.U can buy all 8 if u like ahhahahahaahhahahhaha
> 
> Casio G-Shock Men's GWN1000E-8A Gulfmaster Tough Solar Triple Sensor Watch | eBay


----------



## STavros78

Olyeller68 said:


> I couldn't resist any longer, one is on it's way to me now!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Congrats u will enjoy it for sure


----------



## flu

heck. it's all gone.


----------



## evilhomura89

STavros78 said:


> B O O M !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The famous seller relisted 8 more white Gulfmasters for 154 usd.Thats the chance for those who havent got one to grab it.It also doesnt have a quantity limitation as before.U can buy all 8 if u like ahhahahahaahhahahhaha


I hope they restock their black gulfmaster too...been eyeing one



bncrpt said:


> Have any other Aussies noticed they won't ship to Australia anymore??
> I've purchased previous watches from them no worries but no gives the old won't ship to u message ??? ?


I think it only applies to Casio watches
I've messaged some seller asking about their international shipping policy - apparently Casio doesn't allow them to sell it overseas.
Noticed it when one of the seller was offering international shipping for all their other items except for Casio watches.


----------



## bncrpt

evilhomura89 said:


> I hope they restock their black gulfmaster too...been eyeing one
> 
> I think it only applies to Casio watches
> I've messaged some seller asking about their international shipping policy - apparently Casio doesn't allow them to sell it overseas.
> Noticed it when one of the seller was offering international shipping for all their other items except for Casio watches.


Yeah unfortunately I got a reply advising Seiko and Casio can't be sold outside US....riiiggghhtttt....must be dependant on store as I've purchased both previous


----------



## jlow28

If you have a Kohls go in. Look in clearance section and use the $10 off $50 as posted here. PRG 270 for $47 thanks to this thread.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

fcasoli said:


> Yes this is a sure probability, but I'm curious to see what he will do...
> I wrote to ask the reason of this ridiculous offer, waiting a replay, without a feedback I will delete the order, but I suppose impossible





Time4Playnow said:


> Some of us just experienced this very same thing with a U.S. seller.
> 
> The seller's account was compromised. (i.e., hacked)
> 
> If/when you pay, the funds do not go to the seller, but instead, to the account of the hacker.
> 
> You will not get the watch, Ebay or Paypal will refund your money. BUT, *the hacker gets the money in the end. As a result of this scam, Ebay and/or Paypal lose money and pass that on to everyone in the form of more or higher fees.*
> 
> Best to avoid these types of scams and instead report the listing to Ebay.





Steelerswit said:


> He is a criminal with a hacked acct. You won't hear a word, *eBay and PayPal got ripped off, and you supported a criminal enterprise.* If it's to good to be true.......


No only that. Every time you send in a transaction with the hackers / criminals, they will get your account information! You're supplying them with more information to potentially hack into.

Seriously, everyone in the forum, whenever you see some impossible deals like that, either ignore it or report it. Don't ever bid or place an order, just because there's buyer's "protection" from ebay and paypal.


----------



## Steelerswit

If you used PayPal, you are shielded.

Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Steelerswit said:


> If you used PayPal, you are shielded.


The seller still gets the buyer's name and address at least, so they can send the item.


----------



## hoss

This just arrived today. Got it brand new from eBay for $49.00. I've never owned the G-7700-1 before. I love the watch a lot. Especially the way that I can see 3 multiple time zones at the same time all in one screen.


----------



## STavros78

hoss said:


> This just arrived today. Got it brand new from eBay for $49.00. I've never owned the G-7700-1 before. I love the watch a lot. Especially the way that I can see 3 multiple time zones at the same time all in one screen.


Congrats it looks so cool and thanks for having Greek local time in ur display:-!


----------



## hoss

STavros78 said:


> Congrats it looks so cool and thanks for having Greek local time in ur display:-!


You are welcome. I always keep Greek local time on all my G-Shocks as a reference time to see what time it is over there and to call my relatives.


----------



## Steelerswit

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> The seller still gets the buyer's name and address at least, so they can send the item.


Name and add is simple to get. Type any name into Google and OMG the info you can get.

Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator


----------



## evilhomura89

Saw the GWA-1000 on sale for $249.90. not quite sure if it's a good deal but the sale will be ending in 15 hours today (assuming it's PT 11.59pm). I'm also not sure how many units are available. But if it's your first purchase off tradesy, you'll get $25 off with "GIFT25" voucher code.

Link here (I can't post direct URL yet)
www[dot]tradesy[dot]com/accessories/casio-casio-g-shock-gwa-1000fc-5a-g-aviation-series-men-s-watch-21362257/?tref=closet


----------



## STavros78

evilhomura89 said:


> Saw the GWA-1000 on sale for $249.90. not quite sure if it's a good deal but the sale will be ending in 15 hours today (assuming it's PT 11.59pm). I'm also not sure how many units are available. But if it's your first purchase off tradesy, you'll get $25 off with "GIFT25" voucher code.
> 
> Link here (I can't post direct URL yet)
> www[dot]tradesy[dot]com/accessories/casio-casio-g-shock-gwa-1000fc-5a-g-aviation-series-men-s-watch-21362257/?tref=closet


i will post it for ya.Thanks for the tip

https://www.tradesy.com/accessories...on-series-men-s-watch-21362257/?tref=category


----------



## jdres

jlow28 said:


> If you have a Kohls go in. Look in clearance section and use the $10 off $50 as posted here. PRG 270 for $47 thanks to this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


There is a new 20% stacking coupon available today through the 11th:









Go get them while you can !!


----------



## bncrpt

Damnit u guys have all the luck!!! Lol


----------



## Ossamanity

jdres said:


> There is a new 20% stacking coupon available today through the 11th:
> 
> Go get them while you can !!


Which state are you in ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdres

Orange County, California. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

jdres said:


> Orange County, California.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$37..... isn't that almost 2 gallons of gas?

Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator


----------



## evilhomura89

bncrpt said:


> Damnit u guys have all the luck!!! Lol


I have to agree with you
How I wish it was an online store which delivers internationally


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch

bncrpt said:


> Damnit u guys have all the luck!!! Lol


Give them a break. Lots of issues with their president...

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

teioh3 said:


> Give them a break. Lots of issues with their president...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


countdown timer is running,,,,lol


----------



## Time4Playnow

teioh3 said:


> Give them a break. Lots of issues with their president...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


These "issues" amount to a whole lot of nothing.

I would appreciate it guys if we could keep political comments or references off of here. If I wanted to read that I'd go to Twitter. Thanks.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

teioh3 said:


> Give them a break. Lots of issues with their president...


To be fair no country's perfect, and no freedom's without some mess. 



jdres said:


> There is a new 20% stacking coupon available today through the 11th...


$35 bucks before tax for the PRG270 is unheard of! Great _steal_, man! The 270 was hovering around 90-130 most of year 2015 and 2016. I got it when it was $110! Clearance price, usually means the item's been on the shelf for a long time. I guess it's under the discretion of the store whether an item's on clearance or not. So the two of you who got clearance deals for the 270 are very lucky! Those stores must have no clue about Protreks. ;-) Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## jdres

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> To be fair no country's perfect, and no freedom's without some mess.
> 
> $35 bucks before tax for the PRG270 is unheard of! Great _steal_, man! The 270 was hovering around 90-130 most of year 2015 and 2016. I got it when it was $110! Clearance price, usually means the item's been on the shelf for a long time. I guess it's under the discretion of the store whether an item's on clearance or not. So the two of you who got clearance deals for the 270 are very lucky! Those stores must have no clue about Protreks. ;-) Congrats and enjoy!


Thanks, I really appreciate that!! I consider myself very lucky...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KidThunder

I "think" I spotted a deal here, please correct me if I am wrong here (or help explain what I am seeing). The deal looks to be $172.99 for the Mudmaster GG-1000-1A3 or the 1A5 model. I've seen the 1A5 only as low as $190 give or take a few dollars (but you all may have seen it lower, so apologies if it's not "a deal").

Casio Master of G Digital Mens Watch - Choose color | eBay

Joma's ebay page has the watch listed as "Casio Master of G Men's Digital Watch, choose color." When you select "tan" the watch is clearly the 1A5 model. The only concerning thing is on the detailed info at the bottom of the page the watch model number is the 1A3 model(which is displayed when you select "green").

The other strange thing is that Joma is selling both the 1A3 and 1A5 on their website for $189. Never looked much on their ebay site, but have you guys seen this before (price differences between their ebay page and main website)?


----------



## Shuutr

I've seen Joma list prices different before.


----------



## hoss

What do you guys think? Is this too much for a "used" GW9400-1 Rangeman with scratches on the stainless steel back bezel? It's reached $160 + $11.03 economy shipping with 32 bids.

Casio G-Shock Rangeman Solar GW-9400-1CR | eBay

That's a total of $171.03 with the shipping charges. I just purchased another 2nd brand new black GW9400-1 Rangeman with a positive LCD for $171.46 with an 12% additional discount and free shipping. I don't understand why anybody would want to pay $171.03 for a used Rangeman with a scratched up back stainless steel bezel when they can buy a brand new one for the same price?


----------



## ffeingol

@hoss there was one in the sales forum for 149.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

PRG-600 on Amazon for $189.95: https://www.amazon.com/Casio-Quartz...-8-20&linkId=f5470a4602a7507c90ecba66c44cc8f6

Pic from Amazon:


----------



## GaryK30

Amazon has the Pro Trek PRW-S6000Y-1 for just over $300 now. It was $524 several days ago. I bought mine for $283 on Black Friday.

This version has a sapphire crystal. Mine was made in Japan (not sure if all of them are).

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-Quartz-Stainless-Steel-Resin/dp/B01B5345HE/


----------



## GaryK30

I'm not that familiar with Frogman history, but Princeton Watches claims to have NIB Frogman GW-200-2JF watches for $299 currently.

https://www.princetonwatches.com/products/gw200-2jf


----------



## stockae92

This would be nice if its a NOS 



GaryK30 said:


> I'm not that familiar with Frogman history, but Princeton Watches claims to have NIB Frogman GW-200-2JF watches for $299 currently.
> 
> https://www.princetonwatches.com/products/gw200-2jf


----------



## STavros78

Killer price for a BNIB olive Beast

Casio G-Shock GPW-1000KH-3 Gravitymaster | eBay


----------



## fcasoli

STavros78 said:


> Killer price for a BNIB olive Beast
> 
> Casio G-Shock GPW-1000KH-3 Gravitymaster | eBay


Incredible!


----------



## ZJAZZ

Oh wow!



STavros78 said:


> Killer price for a BNIB olive Beast
> 
> Casio G-Shock GPW-1000KH-3 Gravitymaster | eBay


----------



## STavros78

Boooooom or better Titanium boooom hahahahahahha Seller appears to have 90 watches in stock

Casio G-Shock Men's GPW1000T‑1A Hybrid Gravity Master GPS Atomic Solar Watch


----------



## evilhomura89

Tradesy sale again for the GWN1000C stealthy black color - i assume first time buyer gets $25 using the GIFT25 code
https://www.tradesy.com/accessories...tch-black-gwn1000c-1a-21523853/?tref=category

Price will come to about $225


----------



## hoss

You can get $10 more off any purchase when you order from Jomashop if you type in the coupon code AD10


----------



## ronragus

Any deals on gax100 models?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirod3

So far cheapest I can find is ebay. One closed at $70 last nite, a "used" one worn twice is BIN at $66. $80-90 on Amazon. July 4th sales might bring up some holiday discounts so I have pages bookmarked for US vendors.

Don't forget WatchRecon.

Where I found this from a week ago: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/casio-g-shock-gax-100-g-lide-like-new-4398498.html

Missed it.


----------



## GaryK30

Amazon has the GPW-2000-1A for $640 once again. Sold and fulfilled by Amazon, not a third-party seller, so it should have a Casio warranty.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0727Y8FLH


----------



## GaryK30

A couple of Amazon third-party vendors have the Gulfmaster GWN-1000-2A (blue resin, silver bezel, positive LCD) for $249.99. This seems like a pretty good deal for this particular model.

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-GWN-1000-2AJF-CASIO-G-SHOCK-GULFMASTER/dp/B00L8M9YZ6/


----------



## flu

G-LIDE GLX-5600-7

The last one.

G-Shock Casio GLX-5600 White Wristband Watch | eBay


----------



## kevio

Amazon has the PRW-3100T for $278. This a pretty good deal.

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-PROTRE...id=1499809442&sr=8-1&keywords=casio+prw-3100t


----------



## stockae92

Nice, one of the Amazon Prime deals?



kevio said:


> Amazon has the PRW-3100T for $278. This a pretty good deal.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-PROTRE...id=1499809442&sr=8-1&keywords=casio+prw-3100t


----------



## kevio

stockae92 said:


> Nice, one of the Amazon Prime deals?


It doesn't look like it's a Primeday deal but a typical price that you can get through Amazon. It is a Prime item, meaning that you can get free two day shipping.


----------



## GaryK30

An Amazon third-party vendor has the yellow Mudmaster GWG-1000-1A9 for $499.95 currently, which is cheaper than it has been recently. I don't see any mention of the Asurion warranty, so it may have no warranty. Buyer beware.

https://www.amazon.com/GWG-1000-1A9JF-G-Shock-Mudmaster-Japanese-Quartz/dp/B012FC5IFM/


----------



## gee_im_shocked

GaryK30 said:


> An Amazon third-party vendor has the yellow Mudmaster GWG-1000-1A9 for $499.95 currently, which is cheaper than it has been recently. I don't see any mention of the Asurion warranty, so it may have no warranty. Buyer beware.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/GWG-1000-1A9JF-G-Shock-Mudmaster-Japanese-Quartz/dp/B012FC5IFM/


I have used this seller before - and this is probably a display model. I bought a GW 7900 from them, when the price was $79 (not a bad price at all), and it turned out to be a 2013 model with a moth-eaten box etc. I kept it, because for that price the watch itself was fine.


----------



## GaryK30

gee_im_shocked said:


> I have used this seller before - and this is probably a display model. I bought a GW 7900 from them, when the price was $79 (not a bad price at all), and it turned out to be a 2013 model with a moth-eaten box etc. I kept it, because for that price the watch itself was fine.


Thanks for the info. Probably nobody wants a moth-eaten, display model Mudmaster.


----------



## gee_im_shocked

GaryK30 said:


> Thanks for the info. Probably nobody wants a moth-eaten, display model Mudmaster.


This is what I mean. 
- Lid taped shut
- Original box stickers ripped of, other stickers laid over the top
- Hole in the plastic 
- Tabs torn
- Watch arrived battery totally dead, 2 full days of sunlight required to get it back to life
- A 2013 model
- The Auto-light did not work for the first 3 months.









However, I think I got a good deal. I would be embarrassed to ship the watch in a box that looked like that, goodness knows how it was stored. But dollars are dollars. Actually the 7900 has grown on me tremendously, I really enjoy it.


----------



## WES51

^^^^ but to be fair, that kind of thing can happen from other vendors as well. Especially when the item is sold at a deep discount.

Deep discounts are just the way how some vendors handle mistreated returns.


----------



## hoss

$79 is not a deep discount. I bought the same model watch brand new with the same cardboard G-Shock box for $69 and everything was brand spanking new.


----------



## Shuutr

eBay has a 20% off coupon going with a minimum purchase of only $25, 'PBACKTOSCHOOL20', and the list of stores at which it applies includes AreaTrend. max discount $50

It includes *Casio Men's G-Shock GA1000FC-1A Black Resin Quartz Sport Watch $200 down to $160
*Casio Men's G-Shock GA1000FC-1A Black Resin Quartz Sport Watch
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens-G-Shock-GA1000FC-1A-Black-Resin-Quartz-Sport-Watch-/152622255968?epid=1204651186&hash=item2388fecf60:g:y6sAAOSwRvdZZwuf


----------



## watchw

https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-GX-5...1?ie=UTF8&qid=1502152960&sr=8-1&keywords=Gx56


----------



## Time4Playnow

AMAZING deal here!!! NEW GPW-1000T-1A for $479.99!!! :-x:-!:-!:-! They had been $599 not too long ago... Retail price of this one is $1,350!! :rodekaart

Seller is legit. He sold boatloads of Gulfmasters (v1) before at outrageously low prices. Many members on here purchased watches from him.

For anyone interested in the GPW-1000T, you are unlikely to ever find a better deal than this on a new one!!

Casio G-Shock Men&apos;s GPW1000T‑1A Hybrid Gravity Master GPS Atomic Solar Watch | eBay


----------



## Shuutr

They are also selling two other versions of the gpw-1000 for about the same price.


----------



## ZJAZZ

This is absolutely amazing price! For T version, really unbelievable. Those who wanted to get T version I think it is THE time right now. 



Time4Playnow said:


> AMAZING deal here!!! NEW GPW-1000T-1A for $479.99!!! :-x:-!:-!:-! They had been $599 not too long ago... Retail price of this one is $1,350!! :rodekaart
> 
> Seller is legit. He sold boatloads of Gulfmasters (v1) before at outrageously low prices. Many members on here purchased watches from him.
> 
> For anyone interested in the GPW-1000T, you are unlikely to ever find a better deal than this on a new one!!
> 
> Casio G-Shock Men&apos;s GPW1000T‑1A Hybrid Gravity Master GPS Atomic Solar Watch | eBay


----------



## ZJAZZ

Not sure if this was mentioned. But $394 for GB GPW is beyond the good deal!!!! Wooww just WOWW!!!

Casio G-Shock Men&apos;s GPW1000GB-1A Gravitymaster GPS Atomic Solar Resin 56mm Watch | eBay


----------



## Shuutr

My local TJ Maxx had some GA-400s for $69. Including the GA-400HR and others.


----------



## gee_im_shocked

This is an excellent deal:

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-Classi...sd=1&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER,p_89:Casio

I bought my AE-3000 off eBay, a resin one, for $30. I keep it on my desk as a multiple timezone piece, and I love it. This is a fantastic price for a stainless one.


----------



## Hassann

I really want this but they don't deliver to the UK    

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hassann

ZJAZZ said:


> This is absolutely amazing price! For T version, really unbelievable. Those who wanted to get T version I think it is THE time right now.


I really want this but they don't deliver to the UK   

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## P695

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01GR7MF4S/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A1UKY7991QIQBF&psc=1

G-Shock GX-56BB-1 Blackout $123.95 on Amazon

Although there are some on ebay for $119


----------



## watchw

I wish the positive display was the same price ):


----------



## Time4Playnow

Hassann said:


> I really want this but they don't deliver to the UK
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Looks like the GPW-1000Ts are gone, anyway. They are no longer listed from that seller for the $479 price....


----------



## Hassann

Time4Playnow said:


> Looks like the GPW-1000Ts are gone, anyway. They are no longer listed from that seller for the $479 price....


Oh no... There were more than 10 available around 4 hours ago at that price. He's clearly thought they're too cheap haha!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## WES51

Time4Playnow said:


> Looks like the GPW-1000Ts are gone, anyway. They are no longer listed from that seller for the $479 price....


I was worried this might happen.

I checked yesterday, seller had plenty of inventory, but and seller was stating to having been away.

Please note, sellers location is HOUSTON, TX.

So I think there is a chance those watches might have fallen victims of the flood. If that was the case, then the watches must ironically all have survived in their flooded boxes. So who knows maybe seller re-lists them without the box. Maybe even cheaper.


----------



## WES51

Actually, wait a minute. I just checked and it is all listed again, with more than 10 available !!!


----------



## kubr1ck

WES51 said:


> Actually, wait a minute. I just checked and it is all listed again, with more than 10 available !!!


He read this thread and got nervous, lol.


----------



## brvheart

Hang on - what is the "T" version? Titanium? Color scheme only? I want one....


----------



## Time4Playnow

brvheart said:


> Hang on - what is the "T" version? Titanium? Color scheme only? I want one....


Well, looked who dropped in??!! :-d

You gotta stop by more often. Don't know what the "T" version is? C'mon, man?! :-d:-d

Unfortunately, that seller in question is no longer listing any. Maybe he sold out...


----------



## SnookDawgg

Time4Playnow said:


> Maybe he sold out...


Nope...


----------



## Dualo

If you guys say it's a good price it's definitely a good price, I have never favored that watch but it does look nice, was able to buy the other deal he had in the past 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brvheart

Time4Playnow said:


> Well, looked who dropped in??!! :-d
> 
> You gotta stop by more often. Don't know what the "T" version is? C'mon, man?! :-d:-d
> 
> Unfortunately, that seller in question is no longer listing any. Maybe he sold out...


Hey there!! 

I try to stay away for my wallets sake :-D jk been away for a bit checking in as often as I can ;-) should be back for a bit 

I think they are still available - the real question is - can I resist? Do I want the 2000 vs the 1000....?!?!?

Gah!!! Welcome back brvheart!!! ??.♂


----------



## Time4Playnow

SnookDawgg said:


> Nope...


Well I just checked his store right now, and the GPW-1000T is not listed. In fact, the only GPW listed is the olive one...

Unless - he is selling that T version to other markets and NOT to the U.S., but that would not make much sense.


----------



## brvheart

Time4Playnow said:


> Well I just checked his store right now, and the GPW-1000T is not listed. In fact, the only GPW listed is the olive one...
> 
> Unless - he is selling that T version to other markets and NOT to the U.S., but that would not make much sense.


That is weird - when I clicked your link on the original post it comes up but his store - nope. Also on the original link it is now $579, where as last night it was $469!


----------



## WES51

Time4Playnow said:


> Unless - he is selling that T version to other markets and NOT to the U.S., but that would not make much sense.


He must have taken it off just as you checked. It is up again with a price increase for $574.99.

_Makes me kicking my butt for not getting this beauty at $479 and I will feel the same for not jumping on this $579 deal too. But this year I simply had too much fun related expenses already (even bought a new Jeep and still accessorising it). So I just know I can't go any further or there will be tensions at home. Such is married life._


----------



## ocddave

I had to sell my beloved Jeep before moving to Thailand, still kicking myself, it was my custom ordered 2014 Jeep Rubicon X.....now I drive a Yaris :-( ....but .....but I have a GPW1000T :-d



















WES51 said:


> He must have taken it off just as you checked. It is up again with a price increase for $574.99.
> 
> _Makes me kicking my butt for not getting this beauty at $479 and I will feel the same for not jumping on this $579 deal too. But this year I simply had too much fun related expenses already (even bought a new Jeep and still accessorising it). So I just know I can't go any further or there will be tensions at home. Such is married life._


----------



## m1ckDELTA

This might very well be like one of Guitar Center's "This Weekend Only!" sales. (Until another weekend in maybe a couple of weeks or the next weekend with a Saturday in it , whichever comes first)

Anyway, Macy's has a VIP thing; VIP apparently meaning anyone who walks up to the counter like I did (or maybe it was the septum ring and Hawaiian shirt combo, hard to tell from the look on the counter girl's face - it's 2017 for goodness sake). So, order today for delivery on September 17th and you get 25% off. That made the G-Shock "Stash" even better looking, of course. It's already a darn sexy good looking watch to begin with, mind you.

Luckily my movie was close to starting and I had to dash before I bought the "Stash". b-)


----------



## Spacescape

The UK Casio Outlet seems to have updated its stock, removing most of the stuff that was unavailable and adding a few new items. I ordered the DW-5600M-2ER for £55 and the GA-110LP-1AER for £65. I went with the free shipping option (3-5 days) and will update when they arrive. Definitely worth a look if your a G-Shock fan in the UK anyway.


----------



## Hassann

Spacescape said:


> The UK Casio Outlet seems to have updated its stock, removing most of the stuff that was unavailable and adding a few new items. I ordered the DW-5600M-2ER for £55 and the GA-110LP-1AER for £65. I went with the free shipping option (3-5 days) and will update when they arrive. Definitely worth a look if your a G-Shock fan in the UK anyway.


Thanks for the heads up mate. I was waiting for a stock update and refresh for ages!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus

*WARNING! I don't know if Jet made a mistake on this deal as the numbers do not match the picture.*

A nice deal for an inexpensive G:
https://jet.com/product/detail/ed07...MI6MmpiZzm1gIVg0CGCh1afwvVEAQYASABEgIaLvD_BwE


----------



## Reoxy

Looking for a deal on a *g-shock gw-m5610*. The cheapest one that I found was a 105 euros from a watchshop.com. Is there any cheaper ones or any sales coming? Btw. I live in Finland, so most american sites probably wont deliver to EU.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Not sure how big of a deal this is.......... but it's there








Use Coupon Code *CLEAR* while checking out for an additional discount of *10%*.
Casio G-Shock G-LIDE Digital GLX-6900-7D Men's Watch

Edit: After a quick search on Amazon this is cheaper by about sub $5. Not a major deal.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

GX56BB-1
$117
https://www.ebay.com/itm/CASIO-G-SH...162075&hash=item5d75d62384:g:y~YAAOSwpONZOjhy

Casio site:
GX56BB-1 Trending Mens Watches | Casio - G-Shock | Casio - G-Shock


----------



## stockae92

Nice deal, seems like you can buy them for around $120 all day long.

Still a decent deal if you happen to be in the market for one 



Spirit of the Watch said:


> GX56BB-1
> $117
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/CASIO-G-SH...162075&hash=item5d75d62384:g:y~YAAOSwpONZOjhy
> 
> Casio site:
> GX56BB-1 Trending Mens Watches | Casio - G-Shock | Casio - G-Shock


----------



## stockae92

Spoke too short 

$110 on Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-GX-5...TF8&qid=1508440584&sr=8-1&keywords=casio+gx56



stockae92 said:


> Nice deal, seems like you can buy them for around $120 all day long.
> 
> Still a decent deal if you happen to be in the market for one


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

stockae92 said:


> Spoke too short
> 
> $110 on Amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-GX-5...TF8&qid=1508440584&sr=8-1&keywords=casio+gx56


Lol! For some reason I seem to remember these watches being far more expensive in the past. Just thought I'd point out a price drop since then.

https://camelcamelcamel.com/G-Shock-GX-56BB-Blackout-Watches-Black/product/B01GR7MF4S

Thanks for the update though, perhaps my memory is a bit on the iffy side


----------



## ronragus

They used to be atomic i think. Wish there were other colorways for the same price

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

Spirit of the Watch said:


> GX56BB-1
> $117
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/CASIO-G-SH...162075&hash=item5d75d62384:g:y~YAAOSwpONZOjhy
> 
> Casio site:
> GX56BB-1 Trending Mens Watches | Casio - G-Shock | Casio - G-Shock


Amazon (third-party seller) had them for $105 recently, $108 today. Edit: I see that your Camelcamelcamel link shows this as well.

https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-GX-56BB-Blackout-Watches-Black/dp/B01GR7MF4S/


----------



## GaryK30

rogt said:


> They used to be atomic i think. Wish there were other colorways for the same price
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


GXW-56 models are Multiband 6, but for much more money.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

GaryK30 said:


> GXW-56 models are Multiband 6, but for much more money.


Ah, okay I take it all back. I had these mistake for the Kings!


----------



## GaryK30

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Ah, okay I take it all back. I had these mistake for the Kings!


Well, both the GX-56 and GXW-56 are Kings, but the latter get Multiband 6 for a big price increase.

I wish my GX-56BB-1 had Multiband 6, but I'm still happy with it for the low price I paid.


----------



## ocddave

Multiband 6 and that really cool black buckle too ;-)



GaryK30 said:


> Well, both the GX-56 and GXW-56 are Kings, but the latter get Multiband 6 for a big price increase.
> 
> I wish my GX-56BB-1 had Multiband 6, but I'm still happy with it for the low price I paid.
> 
> View attachment 12593405


----------



## GaryK30

ocddave said:


> Multiband 6 and that really cool black buckle too ;-)


Although, as you pointed out before, the beefy silver buckle on the GX-56BB-1 is really nice, and far better than the buckles on most other Gs.


----------



## stockae92

Anybody looking for a white square?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...382934&hash=item1a3826f631:g:cagAAOSw4PxZ6lNW


----------



## m1ckDELTA

*Nothing to see here*

deleted


----------



## ronragus

*Re: GG1000-1A3 for $160.00!*



m1ckDELTA said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens...311219?hash=item3f829dad33:g:tSsAAOSwjJRZdQ2I


Good job for advertising fake g shocks. Search his ebay name. Give him a round of applause...

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## m1ckDELTA

*Re: Nothing to see here.*

dup


----------



## m1ckDELTA

Even better job on your part for being uncivil. Make you point instead of trying to make me feel bad (I don't). And if it is fake what kind of a, you know what, reposts the link?? WTFDYTYA you rude %[email protected]# ???

You can join my blocked list. Excellent choices all around.


----------



## Fin_vtwin

Reoxy said:


> Looking for a deal on a *g-shock gw-m5610*. The cheapest one that I found was a 105 euros from a watchshop.com. Is there any cheaper ones or any sales coming? Btw. I live in Finland, so most american sites probably wont deliver to EU.


Well, it is *slightly* cheaper at 103.20 EUR at https://www.orofashion.it :-D that's where I got mine. Delivered very fast, in 4 days. (or was it 3?)


----------



## arogle1stus

BNros:
How bout a mint PRG270 at local pawn shop for $35.00 + tax?
Running spot on accurate. Only blemish I can see was on the
word SENSOR (the N is blemished) otherwise 95% 

Had another PRG270 but gifted it to grandson

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Monzer

are you serious prg-270 for 35usd !! feelsbad we buy this stuff here for over 300usd even more ..unbelievable . if anyone would ever do a favor for a fellow wus you can buy me a protrek this cheap and send it to me i'll pay you


----------



## arogle1stus

Monzer:
I will admit snagging a ProTrek in great shape, save one blemish isn't usual.
My guess some bloke had a financial reversal so he sold it to the pawn shop.
Here in Texas there are many pawn shops and many opporunities to find a
ProTrek.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Monzer

arogle1stus said:


> Monzer:
> I will admit snagging a ProTrek in great shape, save one blemish isn't usual.
> My guess some bloke had a financial reversal so he sold it to the pawn shop.
> Here in Texas there are many pawn shops and many opporunities to find a
> ProTrek.
> 
> X Traindriver Art


that is not very nice thing to say argole1stus  
would like to see pawn shops pics and what kind of stuff they have . would be very happy if you pick a protrek for me 

edit :






found this today at the only g-shock store in city and the prw-3500 goes for 750$  I'm not even sure if he is ad


----------



## gee_im_shocked

Several new gulfies on ebay seller watcheshalfprice right now. Not great _great _deals, but not bad.


----------



## stockae92

A few color square DW5600M for $45 shipped

https://www.ebay.com/sch/ncman1210/...BsMAAOSwnTdZ8LCH&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## Rocat

The price on those 5600M's are even cheaper than watcheshalfprice from eBay. Good find.


----------



## STavros78

If someone needs a Maharishi this is a killer price for a used one

https://www.ebay.com/itm/CASIO-G-SH...296945&hash=item2844dbd88c:g:QmgAAOSw4PxZ9eIO


----------



## jskibo

STavros78 said:


> If someone needs a Maharishi this is a killer price for a used one
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/CASIO-G-SH...296945&hash=item2844dbd88c:g:QmgAAOSw4PxZ9eIO


thanks, got it


----------



## STavros78

jskibo said:


> thanks, got it


You are welcome man,
This is my favourite G up to now i already have 2 and was balancing of buying this as well.
But i said damn let another fellow enthousiast have the chance to own it at a killer price.
Good recepton and enjoy it


----------



## jskibo

STavros78 said:


> You are welcome man,
> This is my favourite G up to now i already have 2 and was balancing of buying this as well.
> But i said damn let another fellow enthousiast have the chance to own it at a killer price.
> Good recepton and enjoy it


I appreciate it. My birthday is tomorrow so it's my present to myself 

I meant to grab one last year before the price jump, but grabbed a Fortis Mars 500 that was also on my grail list. Happy to have another shot at it.


----------



## WES51

STavros78 said:


> If someone needs a Maharishi this is a killer price for a used one
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/CASIO-G-SH...296945&hash=item2844dbd88c:g:QmgAAOSw4PxZ9eIO


After Halloween is over Maharishi prices should go back to 'normal'.


----------



## jskibo

There's still this one $475now but two days to go

https://www.ebay.com/itm/G-Shock-gw...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

i was bidding on it before the other one was posted but the bezel looks like a daily beater as well as the clasp.


----------



## kubr1ck

Amazon dropped the price of the *GD-400HUF-1* to MSRP. Usually it's at least $100 over that anywhere you look.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Being Halloween, if anyone has a little kid they want to gift a watch to later (in about 2 months).

This has to be the cheapest rotating bezel you can buy.

The Casio MRW which atm is going for $13.10
https://www.amazon.com/Casio-MRW200...1&psd=1&keywords=casio&refinements=p_89:Casio

Price range:
https://camelcamelcamel.com/Casio-MRW200H-3BV-Neo-Display-Sport-Watch/product/B00CMO8CCU


----------



## Monzer

is there usually a deals on Casio's on black friday ?


----------



## bank222

I’m looking to pickup a GWM5610 myself. Been on the hunt of deals recently. I’ll be sure to post back if I find anything. A Black Friday discount would be sweet! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

Monzer said:


> is there usually a deals on Casio's on black friday ?


I picked up my PRW-S6000Y-1 on Black Friday last year for $283.99, which is the cheapest it's ever been. It's $560 today.

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-Quartz-Stainless-Steel-Resin/dp/B01B5345HE


----------



## Time4Playnow

Afternoon, G-ents!!

How about 25% off the retail price of g-shocks at Tourneau???!! 

The MR-G Aka-Zonae (reg $3,000) is available for $2,250!!

Also available is the GPW-2000, MTGs, G-steels, GWN-1000 Gulfmasters, Rangemen, and MANY other models... Check it out!

(Sadly, the GW-5035s are sold out.) Though I did spy a GA-735A...

* You get a 5-yr warranty with a purchase from Tourneau.

Use code: FFAM4103 at checkout

https://www.tourneau.com/search?q=g...gh-to-low&sz=30&start=0&prefv1=N&prefv2=false


----------



## Monzer

GaryK30 said:


> I picked up my PRW-S6000Y-1 on Black Friday last year for $283.99, which is the cheapest it's ever been. It's $560 today.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-Quartz-Stainless-Steel-Resin/dp/B01B5345HE


wow that's great deal . when does it usually starts same day or before ?


----------



## GaryK30

Monzer said:


> wow that's great deal . when does it usually starts same day or before ?


I think Amazon has some deals that start a day or two before Black Friday, but I just checked, and mine was actually purchased on Black Friday, thanks to a tip from someone in this very thread.

Also, Amazon has Lightning Deals that pop up from time to time. I got an AWG-M100A-1A from Amazon for $51 (66% off of MSRP) by combining a Lightning Deal with another promotion that they had running simultaneously.


----------



## Epal2Apol

GW-5035A at Amazon

US$349.95 
Is that a good price?

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075JK3R7H/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A1FEN8WPYFT9YE&psc=1


----------



## Time4Playnow

Epal2Apol said:


> GW-5035A at Amazon
> 
> US$349.95
> Is that a good price?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075JK3R7H/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A1FEN8WPYFT9YE&psc=1


That's retail price, but in the case of THIS watch, I'd have to say it is a good price. That's because there is high demand for them, and some time down the road, these will command much higher prices, IMO.


----------



## Hein W

Not one GW-5035A seller at Amazon is shipping to Belgium, but thanks to a great WUS-member I will have a second GW-5035A in the near future!!!


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Man the G I'm personally waiting to see a really good deal on is 
Casio Men's GD350-1B preferably or the others w/ the positive display. 

Idk, negative display +Vibration Alarm just sound cool to me ;-)

But still hasn't happened.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Hey, there's some decent deals to be found on www.Target.com atm
If you spend $40 you get a $10 Target giftcard.

Things to keep in mind:
1: They price match w/ Amazon, Wal-Mart, etc.
2: Usually shipping is free, but tax is collected.
3. 5% off if you have a Target Card on top of everything else.


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince

Roll on Black Friday, I say.
Gotta be some sweet deals coming up for sure!


----------



## Time4Playnow

benjizaxandthealienprince said:


> Roll on Black Friday, I say.
> Gotta be some sweet deals coming up for sure!


+1

It was either last year or the one before, on Black Friday (or was it Cyber Monday?) - one of those two - I got a DW-5600E from Target for $27, shipped. Normally they were around $40. I might have seen some even better deals if I had gone to my Target in person - but I avoid going to busy stores if possible, esp, around that time of the year.


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince

Yeah that kinda gonna be my approach.
We don't get Target or nearly as much variety over here in the UK but I'm going to keep my peepers peeled for any 6900s.


----------



## GaryK30

This seems like a good deal. GWX-5600WB-5 for $96.










https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...573028&hash=item440e80f64e:g:Z4sAAOSwvTpZ6mhC


----------



## dumpweed

GW-5035A $278.25 at Macy's with code EVENT:

https://m.macys.com/shop/product/?ID=5015757


----------



## kubr1ck

dumpweed said:


> GW-5035A $278.25 at Macy's with code EVENT:
> 
> https://m.macys.com/shop/product/?ID=5015757
> 
> View attachment 12634013


Nice find. Really glad Casio isn't being stingy with this piece.


----------



## dumpweed

kubr1ck said:


> Nice find. Really glad Casio isn't being stingy with this piece.


All gone.


----------



## Time4Playnow

dumpweed said:


> All gone.


Nope! I just checked now, at 10:53pm EST, and it's still available there...


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

dumpweed said:


> GW-5035A $278.25 at Macy's with code EVENT:
> 
> https://m.macys.com/shop/product/?ID=5015757
> 
> View attachment 12634013


I thought this was great I told a friend from college about this last night and if he was smart he bought one because I did making it a backup lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

Sold out again



dumpweed said:


> GW-5035A $278.25 at Macy's with code EVENT:
> 
> https://m.macys.com/shop/product/?ID=5015757
> 
> View attachment 12634013


----------



## Rocat

GaryK30 said:


> This seems like a good deal. GWX-5600WB-5 for $96.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...573028&hash=item440e80f64e:g:Z4sAAOSwvTpZ6mhC


Yes, heck of a price for a GWX-5600. But that lcd has to be one of the worst in legibility. I think that's why they were sold off en mass to the grey Market sellers.


----------



## GaryK30

Rocat said:


> Yes, heck of a price for a GWX-5600. But that lcd has to be one of the worst in legibility. I think that's why they were sold off en mass to the grey Market sellers.


But everyone else on eBay is selling them for way more, sometimes double.


----------



## Rocat

GaryK30 said:


> But everyone else on eBay is selling them for way more, sometimes double.


I agree, the price is great.


----------



## GaryK30

Rocat said:


> I agree, the price is great.


Negative display watches are an acquired taste. I avoided them for a long time, but now I have several. I like the looks, if not always the readability.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Negatives usually sells more due to the coolness factor. Unfortunately, people do like impractical things, just because they are cool (that includes myself sometimes). ;-)

The GWX5600 has the smallest digits in squares to begin with, so that further reduces the legibility with negative display.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

stockae92 said:


> Sold out again


Yup, I just got shipment confirmation for mine. I don't think there will be a better deal of for this in perhaps a while if not ever...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus

Are u guys buying for resell or what

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## STavros78

.


----------



## STavros78

Decent price ...great deal

View attachment 12635853








b


----------



## Joakim Agren

STavros78 said:


> Decent price ...great deal
> 
> View attachment 12635853


It is worth noticing that one is in used condition, to add a new strap and bezel to restore it will cost an additional $83+ shipping from Pacparts and that will bring the total cost up to over $460 and that is just slightly less then the $485 including shipping this Hong Kong seller offer for a brand new one: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...354995?hash=item21142c18b3:g:j3MAAOSwARZXnz4D

For those that live within EU I can recommend this deal for a Stash: https://www.thegoodwillout.com/casio-g-shock-x-stash-ga-100st-2aer-black-ga100st2aer it is discounted to €99 from original €169 retail price. Including shipping it will end up around €114 around there. Great price!:-! I bought one myself...b-)


----------



## STavros78

Joakim Agren said:


> It is worth noticing that one is in used condition, to add a new strap and bezel to restore it will cost an additional $83+ shipping from Pacparts and that will bring the total cost up to over $460 and that is just slightly less then the $485 including shipping this Hong Kong seller offer for a brand new one: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...354995?hash=item21142c18b3:g:j3MAAOSwARZXnz4D
> 
> For those that live within EU I can recommend this deal for a Stash: https://www.thegoodwillout.com/casio-g-shock-x-stash-ga-100st-2aer-black-ga100st2aer it is discounted to €99 from original €169 retail price. Including shipping it will end up around €114 around there. Great price!:-! I bought one myself...b-)


Or keep it like this and u have a great watch in a sweet price


----------



## STavros78

Joakim Agren said:


> It is worth noticing that one is in used condition, to add a new strap and bezel to restore it will cost an additional $83+ shipping from Pacparts and that will bring the total cost up to over $460 and that is just slightly less then the $485 including shipping this Hong Kong seller offer for a brand new one: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...354995?hash=item21142c18b3:g:j3MAAOSwARZXnz4D
> 
> For those that live within EU I can recommend this deal for a Stash: https://www.thegoodwillout.com/casio-g-shock-x-stash-ga-100st-2aer-black-ga100st2aer it is discounted to €99 from original €169 retail price. Including shipping it will end up around €114 around there. Great price!:-! I bought one myself...b-)


Or keep it like this and u have a great watch in a sweet price


----------



## dumpweed

Screw back g-shock for $99, wrong pictures?

https://m.macys.com/shop/product/?ID=2939371


----------



## Joakim Agren

dumpweed said:


> Screw back g-shock for $99, wrong pictures?
> 
> https://m.macys.com/shop/product/?ID=2939371
> 
> View attachment 12638869


Wrong picture. The one with the side profile and the back are pictures of the solar atomic GW-5000HR with a stainless steel case and a screw back and not the DW-5600HR. The one they are selling is the plain DW-5600 that is not a screw back so this is false marketing!:rodekaart


----------



## Joakim Agren

STavros78 said:


> Or keep it like this and u have a great watch in a sweet price


Yes that is an option! Just saying if someone is buying it with the intent of restoring it one might as well buy another one that is brand new for about the same price that would cost! So it was a heads up post!:-d


----------



## Mechanicalworld

Protrek prg 300 for $118 at areatrend. 
https://www.areatrend.com/us/casio-...MIobXQoo6w1wIVBbXACh1vygD3EAQYASABEgJHKfD_BwE


----------



## marked

stockae92 said:


> Sold out again


This was back in stock tonight and I was able to grab one.


----------



## Steelerswit

GaryK30 said:


> This seems like a good deal. GWX-5600WB-5 for $96.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...573028&hash=item440e80f64e:g:Z4sAAOSwvTpZ6mhC


It was, I bought it!

Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## grinch_actual

Steelerswit said:


> It was, I bought it!
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


Congrats, I'm digging that color. Plus it's a feature packed square. Listen to some Dic Dale while your wearing it!


----------



## kubr1ck

Hey look, great deal on the new Sapphire Crystal G-Shock DW5600s! They're only $100,000! :-d










[source: g-central]


----------



## grinta

kubr1ck said:


> Hey look, great deal on the new Sapphire Crystal G-Shock DW5600s! They're only $100,000! :-d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [source: g-central]


Can't believe it, 100 000 for a G-SHOCK ? That for sure makes the new rangeman affordable...


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Hey look, great deal on the new Sapphire Crystal G-Shock DW5600s! They're only $100,000! :-d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [source: g-central]


Really??? $100,000???!! Dang, I REALLY better step up my selling if I'm gonna afford one of those!! :-d:-d:-d (btw, the one on the right looks really sweet!!)


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Really??? $100,000???!! Dang, I REALLY better step up my selling if I'm gonna afford one of those!! :-d:-d:-d (btw, the one on the right looks really sweet!!)


Yeah that red is killer. I want both, lol. Can you imagine, a sapphire crystal bracelet. That thing must be impervious to everything. And for that price, Kikuo Ibe must have hewn that himself from Superman's crystal fortress.


----------



## grinch_actual

For that price, Kikuo Ibe better be delivering it by hand. On a unicycle. While juggling.


----------



## gee_im_shocked

grinch_actual said:


> For that price, Kikuo Ibe better be delivering it by hand. On a unicycle. While juggling.


.. carrying $99,000 for you.


----------



## ocddave

$100,000 or 100,000 yen?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric.S

My suspicion exactly.


ocddave said:


> $100,000 or 100,000 yen?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

ocddave said:


> $100,000 or 100,000 yen?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Being 100,000 yen is appx $875 US dollars, I'm going with 100k US. Also, it was in NYC.

Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Time4Playnow

Steelerswit said:


> Being 100,000 yen is appx $875 US dollars, I'm going with 100k US. Also, it was in NYC.
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


And it said it would take about a month to produce a single watch. No way anyone's getting that for $875. ;-)


----------



## grinch_actual

Time4Playnow said:


> And it said it would take about a month to produce a single watch. No way anyone's getting that for $875. ;-)


I think everyone has forgotten the big question. Can you shower with it?

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## dumpweed

Are they shock resistant?


kubr1ck said:


> Hey look, great deal on the new Sapphire Crystal G-Shock DW5600s! They're only $100,000! :-d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [source: g-central]


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

I'm inclined to believe the price tag of 100,000USD is true.. a month to make and it's made out of sapphire glass this isn't cheap either.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

Good deal for any U.K addicts...

https://outlet.casio.co.uk/B-Grade-Casio-G-SHOCK-GWN-Q1000-1AER

10% cashback through Quidco making it a steal @ £315.


----------



## timeseekeer

wow, that is a cheap gulfmaster, thanks gor the advice.


----------



## CC

You're welcome.

I ordered one from Watcho yesterday for £420ish and thought that was a good deal.
They did offer a three year warranty though and this does have reported issues.
Happy to take the chance at this price.

I also ordered the MTG-G1000BS-1AER, a model I had and sold a while back.



timeseekeer said:


> wow, that is a cheap gulfmaster, thanks gor the advice.


----------



## Monzer

Casio Men's PRW-3500Y-4CR Atomic Black Digital with Red Resin Band, Watch 
for 142$ on Amazon now . I don't know if its a lighting deal or the price just dropped .


----------



## gee_im_shocked

Monzer said:


> *Casio Men's PRW-3500Y-4CR Atomic Black Digital with Red Resin Band, Watch
> for 142$ on Amazon now . I don't know if its a lighting deal or the price just dropped .*


That's a steal.


----------



## stockae92

I haven't follow the pricing on GWN-1000 Gulfmaster for a long time already, I don't know if these are still good prices. But here ya go:

GWN-1000RD (red) for $225
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

GWN-1000H-9A (yellow) for $225
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## GaryK30

The price on the GWX-5600WB-5 has been lowered from $95.99 to $89.99.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...ction-Brown-Tan-Resin-49mm-Watch/292301108814


----------



## jskibo

GaryK30 said:


> The price on the GWX-5600WB-5 has been lowered from $95.99 to $89.99.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...ction-Brown-Tan-Resin-49mm-Watch/292301108814


$79 now plus 6% cashback


----------



## GaryK30

AE-1000W-1BV for $10.27.

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-AE1000W-1BVCF-Silver-Tone-Black-Digital/dp/B003DZDYMU


----------



## skyleth

GWM5610 at Kohl's for $75.68 w/ code "SAVEBIG15"









Almost beats Amazon's all-time-low from November of 2016

Edit: my mistake, if you can get no-tax, it's $71.40 which is lower than Amazon's all time low.


----------



## jskibo

skyleth said:


> GWM5610 at Kohl's for $75.68 w/ code "SAVEBIG15"
> 
> View attachment 12674125
> 
> 
> Almost beats Amazon's all-time-low from November of 2016
> 
> Edit: my mistake, if you can get no-tax, it's $71.40 which is lower than Amazon's all time low.


6% back at ebates helps too


----------



## gee_im_shocked

GaryK30 said:


> AE-1000W-1BV for $10.27.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-AE1000W-1BVCF-Silver-Tone-Black-Digital/dp/B003DZDYMU


Thanks! I grabbed on of those to partner my AE3000 I keep on my desk.


----------



## WES51

Amazon has the copper PRW S6000Y-1 back for a good price $357 :










Amazon.com: Casio Men's 'Pro Trek' Quartz Stainless Steel and Resin Sport Watch, Color:Black (Model: PRW-S6000Y-1CR): Watches
https://www.amazon.com/Casio-Quartz...rd_wg=DQFOL&psc=1&refRID=2K56NJ0NSMZHT8CKNESC


----------



## GaryK30

gee_im_shocked said:


> Thanks! I grabbed on of those to partner my AE3000 I keep on my desk.


Yes, $10 for an AE-1000 is a steal. Lots of good features and a 10-year battery as well.

I keep my AE-3000 on the desk too. It's just too large to wear -- looks ridiculous on me. I do have an AE-1200 and an AE-2000, both of which I wear frequently and are similar to the AE-1000.


----------



## marked

jskibo said:


> The price on the GWX-5600WB-5 has been lowered from $95.99 to $89.99.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sho...h/292301108814
> 
> $79 now plus 6% cashback


If anyone is on the fence regarding this, ebay is offering a promotion today if you purchase items over $75 using their app, you can use discount code PSHOPAPP and get $15 off $75, bring the total for this item to $65. I'm in.


----------



## whoagorgeous

jskibo said:


> $79 now plus 6% cashback


Thanks, grabbed one at $65

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

orange for $25, they only have 1. so grab it now. the blue one is already gone.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## jskibo

stockae92 said:


> orange for $25, they only have 1. so grab it now. the blue one is already gone.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


shows $49.99 for me......


----------



## GaryK30

jskibo said:


> shows $49.99 for me......


For me as well.


----------



## stockae92

i think the sales was over.

the orange and blue were both $25 at the time that I saw it ... somebody got a good deal on the blue


----------



## kubr1ck

G-Central has a very helpful, constantly updated page on Black Friday/Cyber Monday deals on varying G-Shocks and Pro Treks sold by Amazon: https://www.g-central.com/black-friday-g-shock-deals/


----------



## jskibo

Rakuten / Ebates has 20% cashback today, plus 1000 Yen coupons (over 12,000Y)

Picked up a used GW-5000-1JF For $190 - $38 = $152


----------



## xevious

^ Which seller? I searched across Global.Raktuken.com and didn't find it.


----------



## jskibo

xevious said:


> ^ Which seller? I searched across Global.Raktuken.com and didn't find it.


https://item.rakuten.co.jp/wonderprice/1003032105c00011/
I grabbed bed the last used one. There was a seller with new ~$260


----------



## xevious

Ah, "used"... well, very different story. Thanks for the clarification. You apparently didn't realize that this topic is to announce a deal so that others may partake... not some one-off deal you got and take a moment to brag about.


----------



## Monzer

Casio Men's PRW-3500-1CR for 127,99 on Amazon great deal !


----------



## GaryK30

Monzer said:


> *Casio Men's PRW-3500-1CR for 127,99 on Amazon great deal !*


Also, PRG-270B-1 for $74.99. Another "Deal of the Day."

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-PRG-270B-1CR-Aviator-Black-Watch/dp/B00LX1HP76


----------



## Monzer

GaryK30 said:


> Also, PRG-270B-1 for $74.99. Another "Deal of the Day."
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-PRG-270B-1CR-Aviator-Black-Watch/dp/B00LX1HP76


Also the PRW-3500y-1 the one with negative display went down to 140$


----------



## gee_im_shocked

This is the best price by far I've ever seen for a PRW-3000 ($119):

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-PRW-30...d=1511527031&sr=1-35&nodeID=17360815011&psd=1


----------



## ajhuddy

MDV106-A on amazon.ca $40.09

Lowest price it has ever been.


----------



## jskibo

ajhuddy said:


> MDV106-A on amazon.ca $40.09
> 
> Lowest price it has ever been.


Wow, 40 Looneys is like $2.17


----------



## Catalyzt

I posted this on the "Head's Up" thread, but the EFR558D is on sale at JC Penney for $78, lists for $130, and sometimes goes for more than that on the 'Bay. (I don't think this link works, but you can navigate your way to the page easily enough.)

https://www.jcpenney.com/p/casio-me...r&catId=SearchResults&searchTerm=casio&N=1377

Mine just arrived and I like it pretty well... for $78. A good deal, but not amazing. I originally paid $105 on the first day of the sale, but JC helped me out when the price dropped, and they're sending me a check for the difference. They were really great to deal with, I got a very nice real live human with almost zero time on hold.

There are a lot of weird things about this watch, so it might wind up being collectible, and it seems to be sort of an import-- not a lot of US stores have them. The chrono only times ten minutes max, and the chrono is the small dial under 12:00, not the large seconds hand. The minute counter is easier to read than most, but not as easy as it should be... I wish it jumped every minute instead of moving gradually. The position of the chrono buttons is upside down and backwards, which is oddly natural to use. Action on the buttons is mushy. Fit and finish are okay, the watch feels a little light and the bracelet is very lightweight as well. It wears surprisingly well for a 43-44mm watch on a smaller, flat wrist.

Also note the WVA-M640 for $89 on Amazon. These, also, are not for everyone-- build quality and fit and finish are reported to be a little dodgy, it's kinda tin wrapped over a resin body, and the user interface is, by all reports, a total pig. But for features, it's gotta be the cheapest atomic solar chrono alarm out there, and these were going for at least $140, often more, about 18 months ago.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...a&sprefix=WVAM,fashion,564&crid=33EVR3I6WU827


----------



## Drunken_Munki

Doesn't say how much but I've recently seen the same watch sell from £55 and most expensive £85.


----------



## xevious

This isn't for a CASIO item, but something similar to a G-Shock accessory... The watch locker box that was used in the 25th anniversary edition, and possibly others:










Only $15 shipped from HERE. Looks pretty nice.


----------



## Steelerswit

xevious said:


> This isn't for a CASIO item, but something similar to a G-Shock accessory... The watch locker box that was used in the 25th anniversary edition, and possibly others:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only $15 shipped from HERE. Looks pretty nice.


You peeking at my eBay watch list?
There is a silver with clear top as well.
Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## xevious

Steelerswit said:


> You peeking at my eBay watch list?
> There is a silver with clear top as well.
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


Is it public? Nah, couldn't be! ;-)
Actually stumbled upon this completely by accident. Must've been an item I looked at where others had looked at this too... that's what eBay does, tries to link up people looking at similar items.
I didn't know there's a silver with clear top. That's ideal for a solar watch. :-!


----------



## skyleth

$71.66 inc Tax w/ codes: BUYNOW20 + MONDAY + WATCHES10









Only a $4.02 diff from 5d ago, but hands down the lowest I've seen for this one... especially if you can get it Tax Free and w/ eBates and all of that.



skyleth said:


> GWM5610 at Kohl's for $75.68 w/ code "SAVEBIG15"
> 
> View attachment 12674125
> 
> 
> Almost beats Amazon's all-time-low from November of 2016
> 
> Edit: my mistake, if you can get no-tax, it's $71.40 which is lower than Amazon's all time low.


----------



## Joakim Agren

xevious said:


> This isn't for a CASIO item, but something similar to a G-Shock accessory... The watch locker box that was used in the 25th anniversary edition, and possibly others:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only $15 shipped from HERE. Looks pretty nice.


This one is not exactly the same as the 25Th Anniversary crates used by Casio. The casio crates were more rectangular and had a carbon fiber looking pattern that was only printed onto thick card board and also the golden G-Shock logo on top:










I really misse these crates. I know that so far for the 35Th anniversary many Japanese fans are disappointed that they are only getting the same regular tins as the foreign customers do abroad. They would prefer to get special boxes just for the JDM releases.


----------



## gee_im_shocked

This is an impressive deal from our watcheshalfprice friends on ebay, MTGS1000BD-1A for $395.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens...lar-Composite-Band-53-5mm-Watch-/302469055250


----------



## xevious

Joakim Agren said:


> This one is not exactly the same as the 25Th Anniversary crates used by Casio. The casio crates were more rectangular and had a carbon fiber looking pattern that was only printed onto thick card board and also the golden G-Shock logo on top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really misse these crates. I know that so far for the 35Th anniversary many Japanese fans are disappointed that they are only getting the same regular tins as the foreign customers do abroad. They would prefer to get special boxes just for the JDM releases.


Yes of course, I wasn't saying they're exact... only similar. Close enough IMHO. And you could probably affix a G-Shock badge to the thing. ;-)


----------



## GaryK30

The GWX-5600WB-5 is now down to $74.95! https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...ction-Brown-Tan-Resin-49mm-Watch/292301108814


----------



## kubr1ck

GaryK30 said:


> The GWX-5600WB-5 is now down to $74.95! https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...ction-Brown-Tan-Resin-49mm-Watch/292301108814


Nice. Don't make me spend any more money, Gary. I do that well enough on my own. :-d


----------



## jskibo

kubr1ck said:


> Nice. Don't make me spend any more money, Gary. I do that well enough on my own. :-d


C'mon, you know you need a woody......


----------



## GaryK30

Gulfmaster GWN-1000-9A for $199.99.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...ple-Sensor-Ana-Digi-Resin-Watch-/292271885619


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-G-Shoc...eywords=g+shock&refinements=p_89:Casio|Gilden

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-GD-X69...eywords=g+shock&refinements=p_89:Casio|Gilden


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

On Macy's the 35th Anniversary Mudmaster with 25% off...walked away for 294 and change.

https://m.macys.com/shop/product/g-...trap-watch-55.3mm?ID=5015751&CategoryID=23930

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jskibo

Cowboy Bebop said:


> On Macy's the 35th Anniversary Mudmaster with 25% off...walked away for 294 and change.https://m.macys.com/shop/product/g-...trap-watch-55.3mm?ID=5015751&CategoryID=23930Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Out of stock


----------



## whoagorgeous

GaryK30 said:


> The GWX-5600WB-5 is now down to $74.95! https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...ction-Brown-Tan-Resin-49mm-Watch/292301108814


Mine came in the other day - after wearing it a day, it's awkwardly big









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

^ Well, it might be big compared to some watches, but it's among the smallest G-Shocks that I own.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

jskibo said:


> Out of stock


It says low stock now ..it didn't a few hours ago... did you get an email?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Cowboy Bebop said:


> It says low stock now ..it didn't a few hours ago... did you get an email?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Ooops now it updated yeah it's unavailable now but I think a bunch of people got in on it because it was too good to pass...it's just like the 5035 when it was on sale at Macy's last month ouch.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuutr

whoagorgeous said:


> Mine came in the other day - after wearing it a day, it's awkwardly big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fits like all my other squares. Perfect.


----------



## nepatitan

buy 1 get 1 50% off ?







https://www.target.com/c/men-s-watc...=0&storeIdList=1260&puis=true&sortBy=Featured


----------



## stockae92

I saw that yesterday at my local Target store. Only 1 DW5600E and 1 DW9052 left on the shelf.



nepatitan said:


> buy 1 get 1 50% off ?
> View attachment 12707751
> 
> https://www.target.com/c/men-s-watc...=0&storeIdList=1260&puis=true&sortBy=Featured


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

nepatitan said:


> buy 1 get 1 50% off ?
> View attachment 12707751
> 
> https://www.target.com/c/men-s-watc...=0&storeIdList=1260&puis=true&sortBy=Featured


I bought two I was going to post but you beat me to it is a great find...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatitan

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I bought two I was going to post but you beat me to it is a great find...
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Feeling like I need to head over to target tomorrow lol


stockae92 said:


> I saw that yesterday at my local Target store. Only 1 DW5600E and 1 DW9052 left on the shelf.


Do they have to be the same model # ?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

nepatitan said:


> Feeling like I need to head over to target tomorrow lol
> 
> Do they have to be the same model # ?


I'm not sure

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

PRG-600, evine.com - now. ;-)


----------



## stockae92

^ Nice! ^

This is a good price as well

All white G100 for $50

Casio Men's 47mm G-Shock Quartz Ana/Digi Multi Function Strap Watch


----------



## xevious

Time4Playnow said:


> PRG-600, evine.com - now. ;-)


Thanks -- that's a terrific price, opting for a thick synthetic leather band instead of resin. A good $60 cheaper! Frankly, I've got so many resin banded watches, it's nice to have a few with leather. Also, can reduce the price on eVine purchases even further, by 15% with a coupon code. Try NEWCUST or EMAIL15. 

JCPenny had a killer deal on the PRG-650YBE over the BlackFriday weekend. $204 plus tax (about $220). I almost went for it... But I'm glad I waited. $158 shipped (no tax) for the PRG-600 is almost 30% cheaper. Pretty significant difference.

*If you're up for the PRG-650YBE*, JCPenny still has it for $216.75 with coupon code "47GIFTS". Free shipping but there's tax. You won't find this when browsing ProTrek models, because they made a data entry mistake for this model and forgot to specify the ProTrek category. You can only find it when browsing all CASIO watches (a sea of choices).


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Great deal for that PRG-600YL-5! It's actually a more expensive variant than the standard PRG-600Y-1. Too bad, or should I say good (for my wallet), that this one's not my type. ;-) Not into gold watch no more and the leather will be destroyed in matter of few months with constant contact to water (shower / hand washing / dish washing, etc). Though you can change to another band easily.


----------



## xevious

^ Actually, the band is a "synthetic leather"... so either it's leather with some aggressive synthetic treatment, or it's not really leather at all but some facsimile thereof. I expect it'll be much more robust than natural leather. 

I'm not all that keen about gold accents either, but this is a muted, brushed kind of gold which I find far more appealing than something like that bling disaster red GA-110. ;-) Ideally, I wish CASIO had made this one copper. Suunto has used copper VERY tastefully with their Essential, Kailash, Traverse, and Spartan models.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Love the knurled treatment on the bezel of the Suunto Traverse Alpha, too. Makes it more rugged and scratch resistant.


----------



## GaryK30

MTG-S1000BD-1A for $394.99.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens...lar-Composite-Band-53-5mm-Watch-/302469055250


----------



## xevious

GaryK30 said:


> MTG-S1000BD-1A for $394.99.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens...lar-Composite-Band-53-5mm-Watch-/302469055250


Very nice. Seller has been moving about a dozen a day. Some coded ID's showed multiple purchases. I'd probably have gone for this if I hadn't already sprung for an analog ProTrek.


----------



## kubr1ck

xevious said:


> Very nice. Seller has been moving about a dozen a day. Some coded ID's showed multiple purchases. I'd probably have gone for this if I hadn't already sprung for an analog ProTrek.


Yup, this is where I bought mine. An absolute steal for this watch. Thank you to gee_im_shocked for first posting a link to this deal. I'm tempted to by another one for my other wrist. :-d


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> Yup, this is where I bought mine. An absolute steal for this watch. Thank you to gee_im_shocked for first posting a link to this deal. I'm tempted to by another one for my other wrist. :-d


Help me for I have just ordered this too had I not noticed it... but 60% off is a ton of cash to just not take advantage of.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## xevious

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Help me for I have just ordered this too had I not noticed it... but 60% off is a ton of cash to just not take advantage of.


Except that given how many of these have been made, resale is gradually lowering over time and is starting to appear below $400 for used. I don't think it's necessarily a good flipping investment.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

xevious said:


> Except that given how many of these have been made, resale is gradually lowering over time and is starting to appear below $400 for used. I don't think it's necessarily a good flipping investment.


I don't plan to flip it lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

Great price. Was interested in his Red GWN but he doesn't ship to the U.K.


----------



## GaryK30

kubr1ck said:


> Yup, this is where I bought mine. An absolute steal for this watch. Thank you to gee_im_shocked for first posting a link to this deal. I'm tempted to by another one for my other wrist. :-d


I thought this had been posted before, but didn't immediately find it, so I figured I'd mention it anyway.


----------



## kubr1ck

GaryK30 said:


> I thought this had been posted before, but didn't immediately find it, so I figured I'd mention it anyway.


I'm glad you did because it brought new attention to this deal. I don't think many noticed the first post.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

GaryK30 said:


> I thought this had been posted before, but didn't immediately find it, so I figured I'd mention it anyway.


Glad you did put it here I didn't know about it otherwise.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DCsportsFreak

Casio G-Shock GWX5600WB-5 "Woody" down to $72.99


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## STavros78

The famous ebay seller had discounteg the red Gulfmaster from 224.99 to 199.99 in his last 4 watches left and even though i already have this colourway i was sooooooo close in getting another one as well.i finally let it go and sold out


----------



## yankeexpress

STavros78 said:


> The famous ebay seller had discounteg the red Gulfmaster from 224.99 to 199.99 in his last 4 watches left and even though i already have this colourway i was sooooooo close in getting another one as well.i finally let it go and sold out


Which eBay seller is that? There are several famous ones who sell Gs.


----------



## STavros78

yankeexpress said:


> Which eBay seller is that? There are several famous ones who sell Gs.


One is though THE famous seller with crazy deals


----------



## kubr1ck

Our favorite eBay seller also has both the *MTG-S1000D-1A* and *MTG-S1000D-1A4* listed for $394.99 (MSRP: $900), with an extra 5% off if you buy two or more.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens...hash=item1a3a0cda63:m:moJjH_ajQVhvU3FwN5T4R-g

This is a good time to buy an MT-G. :-!


----------



## CC

kubr1ck said:


> Our favorite eBay seller also has both the *MTG-S1000D-1A* and *MTG-S1000D-1A4* listed for $394.99 (MSRP: $900), with an extra 5% off if you buy two or more.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens...hash=item1a3a0cda63:m:moJjH_ajQVhvU3FwN5T4R-g
> 
> This is a good time to buy an MT-G.


Over 100 sold in 5 days!

He replied to my message today saying he's not allowed to sell outside the U.S.


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Our favorite eBay seller also has both the *MTG-S1000D-1A* and *MTG-S1000D-1A4* listed for $394.99 (MSRP: $900), with an extra 5% off if you buy two or more.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens...hash=item1a3a0cda63:m:moJjH_ajQVhvU3FwN5T4R-g
> 
> This is a good time to buy an MT-G. :-!


This is ridiculous!! Maybe we'll get to the point where we don't buy Gs anywhere else?! Just wait for this guy to list them at 50+ % off! :-d


----------



## jskibo

Time4Playnow said:


> This is ridiculous!! Maybe we'll get to the point where we don't buy Gs anywhere else?! Just wait for this guy to list them at 50+ % off! :-d


15 off 75 using eBay app and code until 8pm PDT today. P15OFFAPP


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> Our favorite eBay seller also has both the *MTG-S1000D-1A* and *MTG-S1000D-1A4* listed for $394.99 (MSRP: $900), with an extra 5% off if you buy two or more.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens...hash=item1a3a0cda63:m:moJjH_ajQVhvU3FwN5T4R-g
> 
> This is a good time to buy an MT-G. :-!


Sticking with the black one lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## atenney32

Prg 300. White with regular display. 
Casio Men's 'ProTrek Triple Sensor' Quartz Resin Watch, Color:White (Model: PRG-300-8CR) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01FY4DPIK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_NLVlAbCNCHTKJ
$61.35

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

On eBay Rangeman Olive Green you can't miss it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

atenney32 said:


> Prg 300. White with regular display.
> Casio Men's 'ProTrek Triple Sensor' Quartz Resin Watch, Color:White (Model: PRG-300-8CR) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01FY4DPIK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_NLVlAbCNCHTKJ
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is nice, thanks for posting the deal


----------



## gee_im_shocked

Amazon: PRG-280 ana-digi Pro-Trek for $115.50

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-PRG-28...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=8PKQ1H2XY7F3JAVMASH9

I have one of these I bought 18 months ago for $125. Since then the price has usually around $165 but has been as high as $200.


----------



## stockae92

Anybody needs a GA835 ($108 + $10 shipping)?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/112620720463?ul_noapp=true

I would jump on this if I don't already have my GA800SC6 Joker


----------



## Time4Playnow

Great price on this Protrek!! PRW-3100Y-3 Sold directly from Amazon.

This is basically the same watch as the PRW-3100G that I used to have, but without the nylon and fabric straps. It's super nice looking, a great size, and very functional. The grey bezel is very sharp looking, and the STN display is beautiful.

It is such a good deal I couldn't help ordering it!! :rodekaart:-d

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-Quartz...UTF8&qid=1513276721&sr=8-2&keywords=PRW-3100Y


----------



## GaryK30

PRG-300-1A9 for $84.









https://www.amazon.com/Casio-PRG-300-1A9CR-Triple-Digital-Display/dp/B010Q441A4/


----------



## GaryK30

PRG-270B-3 for $75.82.









https://www.amazon.com/Casio-Mens-PRG-270B-3CR-Green-Watch/dp/B00J5S7G3C/


----------



## GaryK30

PRG-300-4 for $79.67.









https://www.amazon.com/Casio-ProTrek-Triple-Sensor-Quartz/dp/B01FY4DQ3Y/


----------



## Epal2Apol

GaryK30 said:


> PRG-300-4 for $79.67.
> 
> View attachment 12733447
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-ProTrek-Triple-Sensor-Quartz/dp/B01FY4DQ3Y/


Got this one last Sunday together with a PRG-300-8CR (just $61.35). Nice find.


----------



## xevious

Epal2Apol said:


> Got this one last Sunday together with a PRG-300-8CR (just $61.35). Nice find.


Wow, I had no idea the PRG-3xx series would ever get this low. I'm kicking myself for picking up a used PRG-270 for about the same price, just a few months ago! Ugh. :-(


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Very, very, tempting! ;-) Too _good_ that the deal's no more. :-d I would have pull the trigger instantly, if I saw the post earlier and also didn't get a used PRW3000 few months ago.

Unbelievable these PRW3100's and PRG300's are getting so cheap! Even cheaper than the PRG270 used to be priced. Congrats to those managed to scoop up these deals.



Time4Playnow said:


> Great price on this Protrek!! PRW-3100Y-3 Sold directly from Amazon.
> 
> This is basically the same watch as the PRW-3100G that I used to have, but without the nylon and fabric straps. It's super nice looking, a great size, and very functional. The grey bezel is very sharp looking, and the STN display is beautiful...


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

The PRG-280 is the precursor of the GG-1000. You can see the similarity of the face layout. It's related to the GA-1000 as well. It was not a good seller among Protreks, since it's not solar and only twin sensors. Once I saw it selling as cheap as $99 (1 or 2 years ago). Surprise to see 'em still around, thought the stores / sellers would have purged 'em all by now.



gee_im_shocked said:


> Amazon: PRG-280 ana-digi Pro-Trek for $115.50
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-PRG-28...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=8PKQ1H2XY7F3JAVMASH9
> 
> I have one of these I bought 18 months ago for $125. Since then the price has usually around $165 but has been as high as $200.


----------



## Rocat

Casio DW-5600E on Walmart.com for $28.75 with free two day shipping*. You will need to buy something along with it to bump the purchase to over $35. If not over $35 then shipping is $5.99.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Casio-G-...tch-With-Electro-Luminescent-Backlight/894296


----------



## Rocat

Casio G-2900 for the cost of a good lunch. $31.14

https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-G290...8&qid=1513549068&sr=8-2&keywords=casio+g-2900


----------



## xevious

Rocat said:


> Casio G-2900 for the cost of a good lunch. $31.14
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-G290...8&qid=1513549068&sr=8-2&keywords=casio+g-2900


Ah, the infamous G-2900... whose module has been copied and oddly inserted into some Frogman fakes. I could never understand why they chose it... maybe they thought the graphics looked like fins? ;-)

All kidding aside, this is a nice G-Shock with a kind of interesting evolution from the G-2300. Wears nicely with tapered bezel and easy to press buttons. Just too bad the alarm is kind of faint.


----------



## Rocat

I know most of you guys are now into the more expensive G's but if you want a basic square, now is the time to act.

I picked up a DW-5600E for $25.20 from Amazon earlier today. Unfortunately that deal is gone (probably will be back though). Target decided to price match at $25.20 and is offering a $10 gift card with a purchase of $50. So you could buy two DW-5600E watches for $40.

https://www.target.com/p/men-s-casio-g-shock-watch-black-dw5600e-1v/-/A-723198


----------



## ffeingol

It's not a G-Shock, but still a good deal. Casio AE2100W-4A. 200 M WR, 10 year battery $18.20 at target. The black model is $15.40.

*Edit:* Looks like all watches on the Target site are 30% off (no coupon needed) this just happened to be the one I was watching.


----------



## CC

GPW-2000 for £475?...

https://www.jherronandson.co.uk/wat...aster-bluetooth-gps-watch-gpw-2000-1aer-p7079

Use 'CHRISTMAS5'.

You'd be crazy not to


----------



## gee_im_shocked

Last-minutes deals on Amazon.

PRW-6000Y-1ACR for $250. This is a great price. I bought one a year ago at $280 _to resell_.

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-PRW-60...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=ESRVJWKAZSNH4MZ7EM5V

They also have the sapphire version at $375, which is pretty good.

They also have a nice looking Citizen Nighthawk for a good price, $154. Watch out for those Edifices, though. They have been listed for only 60 days, the reviews are all for free samples, and it looks to me like a vendor is trying to establish a $200 base price so that they can list these for $50 and make it sound like a great deal.


----------



## skyleth

AQ-S810W-2A2VCF Tough Solar Analog-Digital on Amazon for $19.25 w/ Prime Shipping. By far the lowest on CamelCamelCamel


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince

Not that up on the going rates of ana-digis but there's a sale on at the *chortle* Johnson shop right now, here in the UK.
https://www.hsjohnson.com/search/g-shock#sort3


----------



## adnj

skyleth said:


> AQ-S810W-2A2VCF Tough Solar Analog-Digital on Amazon for $19.25 w/ Prime Shipping. By far the lowest on CamelCamelCamel
> 
> View attachment 12751237


These are great watches. A bit hard to read at night but tough as nails. Unfortunately, the price went up to $37.


----------



## STavros78

Ian not a 5600 guy but this has been lowered down to ridiculously low price for a solar and atomic watch plus I like its looks.
Can any owner help me with his feedback regarding size and how does it wear in terms of size compared to other Gs?Moreover is the negative display easy to read not compared to positive of course but to other negative ones.Thanks in advance


----------



## GaryK30

STavros78 said:


> Ian not a 5600 guy but this has been lowered down to ridiculously low price for a solar and atomic watch plus I like its looks.
> Can any owner help me with his feedback regarding size and how does it wear in terms of size compared to other Gs?Moreover is the negative display easy to read not compared to positive of course but to other negative ones.Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 12781521


Wow. That's the lowest price I've seen, $95 off of MSRP.

I really like mine. The wood-themed design looks great. It fits well on my 7.25" wrist. The only smaller G I have is the GLX-5600-1, which is a bit thinner. Sadly, the negative display is the worst one I have, even less readable than my GX-56BB-1. I use the Auto EL to make it easier to see in dimmer light. I probably wouldn't want it for a daily wearer, but it's still a steal for $65, and I'm definitely keeping mine.

I'd rate my negative display Gs in this order for readability.

1. GD-350-1B
2. G-9000-3V, GD-100-1B (tie)
3. GX-56BB-1
4. GWX-5600WB-5


----------



## Thelongroad

I can't see this searching on eBay - do you happen to have a link? Thanks.



GaryK30 said:


> Wow. That's the lowest price I've seen, $95 off of MSRP.
> 
> I really like mine. The wood-themed design looks great. It fits well on my 7.25" wrist. The only smaller G I have is the GLX-5600-1, which is a bit thinner. Sadly, the negative display is the worst one I have, even less readable than my GX-56BB-1. I use the Auto EL to make it easier to see in dimmer light. I probably wouldn't want it for a daily wearer, but it's still a steal for $65, and I'm definitely keeping mine.
> 
> I'd rate my negative display Gs in this order for readability.
> 
> 1. GD-350-1B
> 2. G-9000-3V, GD-100-1B (tie)
> 3. GX-56BB-1
> 4. GWX-5600WB-5


----------



## Thelongroad

Sorry that was for STavros78.


----------



## GaryK30

GD-350-1B for $69.99.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...-Digital-Black-Resin-49mm-Watch-/112663234065


----------



## GaryK30

Thelongroad said:


> I can't see this searching on eBay - do you happen to have a link? Thanks.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...tion-Brown-Tan-Resin-49mm-Watch-/292301108814


----------



## Thelongroad

Thanks for the link. Seems seller does not post Casios to Australia. Would explain why I couldn’t get it to show up for me. Cheers for your help.


----------



## GaryK30

GAX-100MSA-2A for $69.99.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Li...lack-Dial-Blue-Resin-51mm-Watch-/302498529622


----------



## STavros78

GaryK30 said:


> Wow. That's the lowest price I've seen, $95 off of MSRP.
> 
> I really like mine. The wood-themed design looks great. It fits well on my 7.25" wrist. The only smaller G I have is the GLX-5600-1, which is a bit thinner. Sadly, the negative display is the worst one I have, even less readable than my GX-56BB-1. I use the Auto EL to make it easier to see in dimmer light. I probably wouldn't want it for a daily wearer, but it's still a steal for $65, and I'm definitely keeping mine.
> 
> I'd rate my negative display Gs in this order for readability.
> 
> 1. GD-350-1B
> 2. G-9000-3V, GD-100-1B (tie)
> 3. GX-56BB-1
> 4. GWX-5600WB-5


Thanks Gary for the feedback,much appreciated


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

GaryK30 said:


> Wow. That's the lowest price I've seen, $95 off of MSRP.
> 
> I really like mine. The wood-themed design looks great. It fits well on my 7.25" wrist. The only smaller G I have is the GLX-5600-1, which is a bit thinner. Sadly, the negative display is the worst one I have, even less readable than my GX-56BB-1. I use the Auto EL to make it easier to see in dimmer light. I probably wouldn't want it for a daily wearer, but it's still a steal for $65, and I'm definitely keeping mine.
> 
> I'd rate my negative display Gs in this order for readability.
> 
> 1. GD-350-1B
> 2. G-9000-3V, GD-100-1B (tie)
> 3. GX-56BB-1
> 4. GWX-5600WB-5


I got this one (GWX-5600WB-5) free with my eBay bucks lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drunken_Munki

Wish that one was the same price in the UK


----------



## Shuutr

STavros78 said:


> Ian not a 5600 guy but this has been lowered down to ridiculously low price for a solar and atomic watch plus I like its looks.
> Can any owner help me with his feedback regarding size and how does it wear in terms of size compared to other Gs?Moreover is the negative display easy to read not compared to positive of course but to other negative ones.Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 12781521


They wear smaller than say a rangeman but the same as any square. The band is stiff like other 5600s I have owned but not uncomfortable. I don't have a problem picking up the negative display but a neg display is a love/hate thing.


----------



## GaryK30

GD-350-1B for $64.99 now, down from $69.99.

This one has the best negative display you'll find on a current model Casio under $100.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/112663234065


----------



## yankeexpress

GaryK30 said:


> GD-350-1B for $64.99 now, down from $69.99.
> 
> This one has the best negative display you'll find on a current model Casio under $100.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/112663234065


Agree on both counts, good deal and the best dark screen visibility wise


----------



## taifighter

Anyone know where to get a Frogman D1000B-1JF for cheap?


----------



## Servus

https://www.jomashop.com/casio-watch-gw9400-1.html

I think a cheap offer.

https://www.jomashop.com/hsearch/#keyword=D1000B-1JF

https://www.ebay.de/itm/CASIO-G-SHO...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## gee_im_shocked

GW7900-1AL, $70

https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-Casi.../dp/B009P8E252/ref=pd_ybh_a_88?_encoding=UTF8

This is from the same vendor I bought mine, NY Fashion LTD. Expect the box to be tatty, the battery to be completely dead (two days on the window ledge in bright sun), and the wrist-turn autolight to be sticky for a couple of months. But everything eventually started working OK, and this is $10 cheaper than I paid for mine, the lowest price I have ever seen for this.


----------



## gee_im_shocked

GW6900-1

I just bought one of these, I think this is the cheapest solar-radio G-Shock I have ever seen, $67:

https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-GW69...k/dp/B00284ADAI/ref=pd_ybh_a_1?_encoding=UTF8


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

gee_im_shocked said:


> GW6900-1
> 
> I just bought one of these, I think this is the cheapest solar-radio G-Shock I have ever seen, $67:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-GW69...k/dp/B00284ADAI/ref=pd_ybh_a_1?_encoding=UTF8


I think if you want the biggest bang for your buck it would be this... which are being sold at 62.99...that's cheap...

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/292301108814

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pfmail

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I think if you want the biggest bang for your buck it would be this... which are being sold at 62.99...that's cheap...
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/292301108814
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


So they got more in now. Too bad they don't have the white version.


----------



## GaryK30

The *Frogman GWF-D1000B* is $642.96 from the Amazon third-party seller Deputi-Japan. I'm not sure if this is the same seller that wouldn't honor a forum member's recent purchase at a similar price.

https://www.amazon.com/CASIO-G-SHOCK-Master-FROGMAN-GWF-D1000B-1JF/dp/B01FVGKZRU


----------



## kubr1ck

GaryK30 said:


> The *Frogman GWF-D1000B* is $642.96 from the Amazon third-party seller Deputi-Japan. I'm not sure if this is the same seller that wouldn't honor a forum member's recent purchase at a similar price.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/CASIO-G-SHOCK-Master-FROGMAN-GWF-D1000B-1JF/dp/B01FVGKZRU


Oh Gary, why did you have to go and post this. You're such an enabler. Don't you realize I have a sickness? :-d


----------



## GaryK30

kubr1ck said:


> Oh Gary, why did you have to go and post this. You're such an enabler. Don't you realize I have a sickness? :-d


Well, at least you apparently have the resources to support it. Even at about $643, the GWF-D1000 is a bit out of my price range. It's a great deal for someone, as long as the vendor will actually honor the price.


----------



## kubr1ck

GaryK30 said:


> Well, at least you apparently have the resources to support it. Even at about $643, the GWF-D1000 is a bit out of my price range. It's a great deal for someone, as long as the vendor will actually honor the price.


Yeah it is a great deal, and I love this blue model. Definitely have to pass on it though. I went overboard last year. Cheers, and good weekend to you!


----------



## CC




----------



## Fergfour

Speaking of Frogs, have you seen the lot of TWO MRG-1100's on the bay? A little overpriced imo, but if you've always wanted the only full metal Frog and price is not a factor.... 
They are desirable, but I've seen them go for less. Someday, when the time and price is right, I will be there. I'm vigilant, and they can only hide for so long.


----------



## jskibo

Fergfour said:


> Speaking of Frogs, have you seen the lot of TWO MRG-1100's on the bay? A little overpriced imo, but if you've always wanted the only full metal Frog and price is not a factor....
> They are desirable, but I've seen them go for less. Someday, when the time and price is right, I will be there. I'm vigilant, and they can only hide for so long.


a project for you?

https://zenmarket.jp/auction.aspx?itemCode=d265686738


----------



## Fergfour

jskibo said:


> a project for you?
> 
> https://zenmarket.jp/auction.aspx?itemCode=d265686738


Thanks jskibo, I'm aware of that one. I'm content with the overall cosmetic condition. The bracelet would be an inch too short though so I'd have to figure out options for that. One can assume a fresh battery would start her up but no guarantees there. Lastly, lots of bids and still 10 hrs left. Like I said, when the time and price (and the watch of course) is right. It'll happen eventually.


----------



## grinch_actual

Great deal on GX-56BB. $99.95 USD

https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-GX-5...d=1517237133&sr=8-1&keywords=blackout+watches


----------



## shogun

Casio GX-56BB blackout King $80 + $7 shipping. You can get 5% cashback from Befrugal. 
Buy 2 and you can use $15 off coupon, code 15WINTER.

https://www.finishline.com/store/pr...-watch/prod1980044?styleId=GX56BB&colorId=1CR


----------



## Joakim Agren

shogun said:


> Casio GX-56BB blackout King $80 + $7 shipping. You can get 5% cashback from Befrugal.
> Buy 2 and you can use $15 off coupon, code 15WINTER.
> 
> https://www.finishline.com/store/pr...-watch/prod1980044?styleId=GX56BB&colorId=1CR


It is interesting that they have put that beast under the women section on their website...:-d:-d:-d


----------



## stockae92

A vintage DW003 with original box, bad photo though

https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-DW-9...id=1517298680&sr=8-142&keywords=casio+g-shock


----------



## tap78

https://www.finishline.com/store/pr...-watch/prod1980044?styleId=GX56BB&colorId=1CR

Casio G-Shock Blackout Digital Resin GX56 Watch *$49.99* $150.00 + 7$ shipping


----------



## stockae92

tap78 said:


> https://www.finishline.com/store/pr...-watch/prod1980044?styleId=GX56BB&colorId=1CR
> 
> *Casio G-Shock Blackout Digital Resin GX56 Watch*
> 
> *$49.99* $150.00 + 7$ shipping


Nice deal. But shipping + tax adds $12


----------



## tap78

6 more "KINGS" priced 49.99 @ finishline


----------



## pfmail

Is GA800 Red $75 an ok deal?

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-G-Shock-Mens-GA-800/dp/B0776H154W


----------



## stockae92

pfmail said:


> Is GA800 Red $75 an ok deal?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-G-Shock-Mens-GA-800/dp/B0776H154W


That's the cheapest I've seen so far, if the red one is the one you want.


----------



## tauntauntaun

tap78 said:


> 6 more "KINGS" priced 49.99 @ finishline


They list the wrong model number (GA100BW-1AC), but noticed they picture a DW-6900WW-7 @ 29.99. Probably a gamble?


----------



## jdres

Thanks to this thread, mine has just arrived:









It's big, but really comfortable with a decent display for being a negative one. Couldn't beat the price !!

I think I might have got the last one, it does not show up on the site anymore....

Thanks for the head's up !!



tap78 said:


> https://www.finishline.com/store/pr...-watch/prod1980044?styleId=GX56BB&colorId=1CR
> 
> *Casio G-Shock Blackout Digital Resin GX56 Watch*
> 
> *$49.99* $150.00 + 7$ shipping


----------



## KidThunder

If any of you fine folk see the gwx-5600-wb on the bay or anywhere else for around $65 or so please do post the deal. I snoozed a little too long (ok - way too long) on it it and missed it twice. I certainly don't deserve a third shot at it, but here's hoping. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

KidThunder said:


> If any of you fine folk see the gwx-5600-wb on the bay or anywhere else for around $65 or so please do post the deal. I snoozed a little too long (ok - way too long) on it it and missed it twice. I certainly don't deserve a third shot at it, but here's hoping.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


$76. This is about as good a deal as you'll find for this one.


----------



## KidThunder

kubr1ck said:


> $76. This is about as good a deal as you'll find for this one.


 Thanks for the heads up. Saw that one as well. Unfortunately it's an auction with 26 hours left. At $80 and a day to go, it may climb a bit further.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

KidThunder said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Saw that one as well. Unfortunately it's an auction with 26 hours left. At $80 and a day to go, it may climb a bit further.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Ahhh, sorry that I missed that!


----------



## fatassj

jdres said:


> Thanks to this thread, mine has just arrived:
> 
> View attachment 12860877
> 
> 
> It's big, but really comfortable with a decent display for being a negative one. Couldn't beat the price !!
> 
> I think I might have got the last one, it does not show up on the site anymore....
> 
> Thanks for the head's up !!


Dang, I missed it! Great grab! looks amazing


----------



## kenls

Purchased my MTG-S1000-1AER from Chapelle Jewellers Livingston UK for £745 on Friday 2/2. Whilst the following link shows "out of stock", I know the Livingston outlet had another in stock. May be worthwhile calling locally first. Seems to be back in stock again
https://www.chapelle.co.uk/casio-g-shock-mt-g-radio-controlled-watch-mtg-s1000v-1aer


----------



## CC

kenls said:


> Purchased my MTG-S1000-1AER from Chapelle Jewellers Livingston UK for £745 on Friday 2/2. Whilst the following link shows "out of stock", I know the Livingston outlet had another in stock. May be worthwhile calling locally first. Seems to be back in stock again
> https://www.chapelle.co.uk/casio-g-shock-mt-g-radio-controlled-watch-mtg-s1000v-1aer


You can get 10% off if you sign up to their newsletter.
Also 9% Quidco but may have to read T&Cs to see if they pay when discount code is used.

Great deal here...

https://www.watcho.co.uk/watches/g-...powered-ice-blue-dial-watch-mtg-g1000rs-2ajf/

Just ordered myself and they have one left.


----------



## kenls

Very tempting and much as I’d like to, I can’t justify it, having bought the GW-M5610, DW-5600BBN and the MTG-S1000 since Christmas.


----------



## philskywalker

Good deals for sure!!!


----------



## adnj

tap78 said:


> 6 more "KINGS" priced 49.99 @ finishline


I need to keep an eye out for one (or two!) of these.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

adnj said:


> I need to keep an eye out for one (or two!) of these.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


Received mine I only got the tin can but no outer box but has documents and warranty card...but it's new otherwise...this thing is a beast.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fatassj

F-91W on Amazon for only $6.95. Will it be authentic?

I cannot link because I am new user.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

fatassj said:


> F-91W on Amazon for only $6.95. Will it be authentic?
> 
> I cannot link because I am new user.


Yea it will be fine.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slac89

Casio GWG-1000-1A3JF is 217£ on discovery japan mall


----------



## CC

Is that site for real?!...









I'm thinking not.


----------



## Fergfour

Dw5600e signed by Kikuo Ibe on the bay. I'm no signature expert, but cool piece of it's authentic.


----------



## Slac89

CollectorCol said:


> Is that site for real?!...
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12913751&stc=1&d=1519163549"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> I'm thinking not.


I just ordered and will post when item arrives. Did some reading about website and seems legit but we will see.


----------



## aneflan

Slac89 said:


> Casio GWG-1000-1A3JF is 217£ on discovery japan mall


I just ordered*GPW-1000RG-1AJF*

Total price with shipping 13997yen (105euros). what the peep?

Is this a scam or does the website have some pricing problems?

Well let's see what happens 

Edit: I also purchased one another gpw-1000 with 345 yen (2,6euros) 

Most of the prices of g-shock seem normal but there were few these crasy ones .


----------



## CC

I ordered a MR-G for £90 LOL!

Used PayPal for when it's cancelled


----------



## CC

HAHA! Just got this...

Thank you very much for your purchase and prompt payment. Unfortunately, We just found that we didn't have this item in our vendor's stock room anymore. It occurred due to our inventory miscount.

We are very sorry that we are not able to meet your request. We look forward to your future patronage.

Your order has been canceled and We will not ship and bill regarding this order . we will refund your paypal or credit card asap.


----------



## aneflan

CollectorCol said:


> HAHA! Just got this...
> 
> Thank you very much for your purchase and prompt payment. Unfortunately, We just found that we didn't have this item in our vendor's stock room anymore. It occurred due to our inventory miscount.
> 
> We are very sorry that we are not able to meet your request. We look forward to your future patronage.
> 
> Your order has been canceled and We will not ship and bill regarding this order . we will refund your paypal or credit card asap.


Me too! 
And now the site is not working. But good that they refunded even it would had been cool to get those gpw-1000's


----------



## Slac89

aneflan said:


> CollectorCol said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA! Just got this...
> 
> Thank you very much for your purchase and prompt payment. Unfortunately, We just found that we didn't have this item in our vendor's stock room anymore. It occurred due to our inventory miscount.
> 
> We are very sorry that we are not able to meet your request. We look forward to your future patronage.
> 
> Your order has been canceled and We will not ship and bill regarding this order . we will refund your paypal or credit card asap.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!
> And now the site is not working. But good that they refunded even it would had been cool to get those gpw-1000's
Click to expand...

Same thing here.


----------



## fcasoli

If you want the Frogman Navy, here you ask a discount, international shipping, final price around 640 EUR.

http://scarcetoys.com.au/g-shock-frogman-diver-watch-gwf-d1000nv-2


----------



## aneflan

https://www.vanmildert.com/g-shock-gravity-master-gpw1000-1a-watch-946852?colcode=94685203

GPW-1000-1A with code FF20 (-20%) = 312£ = 349€ = 430USD

Quite good deal and good for citizens of EU cos that means no custom fees and extra VAT.


----------



## aneflan

http://www.watchia.com/en/casio-g-shock-gwn-q1000-7aer.html?utm_source=prisjakt_nu&utm_medium=CPC&utm_campaign=Prisjakt_nu&utm_source=pricespy&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=pricespy

GWN-Q1000-7 299euros including shipping.


----------



## CC

^ Nice find although I, personally, think the GWN-Q @ £280 is a better deal.

I ordered one as a spare and the GST-W1000 to have a play with. Although I thought it had a steel bracelet.


----------



## DiveCon2007

Walked by the G-Shock case at my local Wal-Mart this morning and noticed that all of the Casio's were marked down; so I picked up a Mudman and MDV-106 for $60 total! Don't know if this the case at any other locations or just mine.


----------



## stockae92

$600 total?! You did well sir! 



DiveCon2007 said:


> Walked by the G-Shock case at my local Wal-Mart this morning and noticed that all of the Casio's were marked down; so I picked up a Mudman and MDV-106 for $60 total! Don't know if this the case at any other locations or just mine.
> 
> 
> View attachment 12948127


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Hey, on eBay they are having a promotion 20% OFF EVERYTHING... enter code: PSPRING20.

I bought a new GW-2310FB-1B4JR with it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Hey, on eBay they are having a promotion 20% OFF EVERYTHING... enter code: PSPRING20.
> 
> I bought a new GW-2310FB-1B4JR with it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Ohh why did you post this. You are not kind to my bank account. :-d


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> Ohh why did you post this. You are not kind to my bank account. :-d


I was thinking there's something for everyone that they want so why not take 20% off it, especially a gshock.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria

I used that coupon to snag a couple watches this morning XD


----------



## andyahs

See the ebay notice this a.m. and grabbed these two:


----------



## acadian

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Hey, on eBay they are having a promotion 20% OFF EVERYTHING... enter code: PSPRING20.
> 
> I bought a new GW-2310FB-1B4JR with it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


can you use that code even on an item you are bidding on or just "buy now" options?


----------



## stockae92

Thank you. I am now poorer than before 



Cowboy Bebop said:


> Hey, on eBay they are having a promotion 20% OFF EVERYTHING... enter code: PSPRING20.
> 
> I bought a new GW-2310FB-1B4JR with it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pgg365247

Thanks for the code... I just bought my 8 year old son his first watch. Shipped it came out to $51.96 (cheapest I have seen it). He is going to be so fired up. He has been asking me for this for a while now.

Casio BGD 140-1ACR Baby-G


----------



## pfmail

stockae92 said:


> Thank you. I am now poorer than before


80% poorer?


----------



## Servus

https://uhrenarena.de/Themen/Funkuh...::6988.html?MODsid=kvoeq6k3mma98gjoion2q54u16

50%

Might be interesting for some Europeans.
Or our British neighbours, they don't pay taxes on it yet ; -)

Kind Regards


----------



## AlexxvD

Servus said:


> https://uhrenarena.de/Themen/Funkuh...::6988.html?MODsid=kvoeq6k3mma98gjoion2q54u16
> 
> 50%
> 
> Might be interesting for some Europeans.
> Or our British neighbours, they don't pay taxes on it yet ; -)
> 
> Kind Regards


This is a steal!!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A5010 met Tapatalk


----------



## CC

Sold my NV Froggy last week. So uncomfortable.


----------



## Jboston

Servus said:


> https://uhrenarena.de/Themen/Funkuh...::6988.html?MODsid=kvoeq6k3mma98gjoion2q54u16
> 
> 50%
> 
> Might be interesting for some Europeans.
> Or our British neighbours, they don't pay taxes on it yet ; -)
> 
> Kind Regards


Thanks for posting that. Very tempting. They also have a titanium Gravitymaster for a nice discount as well.


----------



## CC

Jboston said:


> Thanks for posting that. Very tempting. They also have a titanium Gravitymaster for a nice discount as well.


Yup. I ordered one last night.


----------



## arogle1stus

I own 2 PRG270's.
Both gotten in sweet deals.
Case of being in right place at right time

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Servus

Good morning,

https://www.ebay.de/itm/NEW-CASIO-G...152532?hash=item2aa3685e54:g:hO8AAOSwl7Naq697

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Casio-Mens-...068621?hash=item3f96ddf68d:g:VHEAAOSwqURarKtt

https://www.ebay.de/itm/CASIO-G-SHO...303009&hash=item3f96db828b:g:9CwAAOSwbgparHrG

Is it all right?

Kind Regards

This is ok....

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Casio-G-SHO...397146?hash=item1a47c75b9a:g:fjkAAOSwLNVarE4a

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Casio-G-Sho...842716&hash=item1edc011c30:g:ZrMAAOSwklBaq3J~


----------



## kubr1ck

Servus said:


> Good morning,
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/NEW-CASIO-G...152532?hash=item2aa3685e54:g:hO8AAOSwl7Naq697
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Casio-Mens-...068621?hash=item3f96ddf68d:g:VHEAAOSwqURarKtt
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/CASIO-G-SHO...303009&hash=item3f96db828b:g:9CwAAOSwbgparHrG
> 
> Is it all right?
> 
> Kind Regards


LOL what the hell, is this for real?


----------



## Servus

I don't know?
I'm a little surprised myself.

If it were offers from Ireland I'd have an explanation  St Patrick`s Day

Kind Regards


----------



## CC

Compromised accounts, there's been a few recently.


----------



## WES51

CollectorCol said:


> Compromised accounts, there's been a few recently.


Or we are missing out while everyone else gets a great deal - LOL.

For the Rangeman, now it says 84 sold.


----------



## CC

WES51 said:


> Or we are missing out while everyone else gets a great deal - LOL.
> 
> For the Rangeman, now it says 84 sold.


Nope...



> Hello ******?*,
> 
> You were recently involved in a transaction for the following item: .
> ********* - CASIO G-SHOCK RANGEMAN SOLAR WATCH WATCH CHRONOGRAPH MAN MEN 200 M GW-9400-1ER
> 
> We're writing to let you know that an unauthorised third party may have accessed the seller's account to list this item. The item has been removed from the site, and the transaction was cancelled.


----------



## Servus

As I wrote above, I couldn't really imagine.

Kind Regards


----------



## Servus

A reasonable offer for one or the other.

https://uhrenarena.de/Themen/Funkuh...::1994.html?MODsid=3dmmj04ce55q4p0njto0qkk827

Kind Regards


----------



## JoeR

REI member sale 20% any item starts 3-23 coupon code memperks. They have some G's. Taking preorders on GPR but might be excluded ? Because it has GPS?


----------



## kubr1ck

15% off EVERYTHING on eBay until 7 pm PT tonight.

Minimum purchase of $25 required. Max discount is $50. *One-time use only!*

Coupon code: *PSPRINGTIME*


----------



## andyahs

Had this in my cart for a while now and eBay pushed it today with the discount.


----------



## WES51

kubr1ck said:


> 15% off EVERYTHING on eBay until 7 pm PT tonight.
> 
> Minimum purchase of $25 required. Max discount is $50.
> 
> Coupon code: *PSPRINGTIME*


Thanks BUT, it needs to be mentioned that this is a ONE TIME purchase COUPON only. Unknowlingly, I tested it on a $30 item and when I wanted to buy my over $200 item, ebay wrote that I already used my coupon - great.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

kubr1ck said:


> 15% off EVERYTHING on eBay until 7 pm PT tonight.
> 
> Minimum purchase of $25 required. Max discount is $50.
> 
> Coupon code: *PSPRINGTIME*


WOOHOO!

Thanks for posting this - I just saved $50 on a watch I have been stalking on ebay for awhile. It's now on the way!


----------



## kubr1ck

WES51 said:


> Thanks BUT, it needs to be mentioned that this is a ONE TIME purchase COUPON only. Unknowlingly, I tested it on a $30 item and when I wanted to buy my over $200 item, ebay wrote that I already used my coupon - great.


Sorry, man. The same thing happened to me with the last eBay coupon, only it was a 20% one, so I feel your pain. I'll update the post to warn about this.


----------



## kubr1ck

Hotblack Desiato said:


> WOOHOO!
> 
> Thanks for posting this - I just saved $50 on a watch I have been stalking on ebay for awhile. It's now on the way!
> 
> View attachment 12991187


It's a beauty. Congrats!


----------



## pfmail

WES51 said:


> Thanks BUT, it needs to be mentioned that this is a ONE TIME purchase COUPON only. Unknowlingly, I tested it on a $30 item and when I wanted to buy my over $200 item, ebay wrote that I already used my coupon - great.


You probably still be able to use it if you check out as guest?


----------



## GaryK30

pfmail said:


> You probably still be able to use it if you check out as guest?


Or maybe another family member, relative or neighbor who has an eBay account can buy it on his behalf.


----------



## andyahs

WES51 said:


> Thanks BUT, it needs to be mentioned that this is a ONE TIME purchase COUPON only. Unknowlingly, I tested it on a $30 item and when I wanted to buy my over $200 item, ebay wrote that I already used my coupon - great.


eBay mentions that in the terms associated with the coupon......but who reads those.


----------



## WES51

andyahs said:


> eBay mentions that in the terms associated with the coupon......but who reads those.


I sure did not read it. That is why I posted it here, as warning for others.

In my case I ended up buying that $30 item with the discount and that $200 item at full retail. Both items were "due" for my needs.



kubr1ck said:


> Sorry, man. The same thing happened to me with the last eBay coupon, only it was a 20% one, so I feel your pain. I'll update the post to warn about this.


Edit: I just saw this - thumbs up!


----------



## kubr1ck

I seriously think that Casio's global supply of *GW-5000-1JF*s depletes by 10% whenever eBay offers a coupon. I just watched hundreds of pieces from several different sellers go bye-bye within an hour, lol. This one seller had a bunch for $283, which after the coupon come out to about $240 (sold out now). Not bad! :-!


----------



## tauntauntaun

I don't need a Rangeman 9400 for $170.

I don't need a Rangeman 9400 for $170.

I don't need a Rangeman 9400 for $170.


----------



## acadian

kubr1ck said:


> I seriously think that Casio's global supply of *GW-5000-1JF*s depletes by 10% whenever eBay offers a coupon. I just watched hundreds of pieces from several different sellers go bye-bye within an hour, lol. This one seller had a bunch for $283, which after the coupon come out to about $240 (sold out now). Not bad! :-!


I almost ordered one but I'm looking for a specific one...I messaged them yesterday but they never got back to me


----------



## Joakim Agren

tauntauntaun said:


> I don't need a Rangeman 9400 for $170.
> 
> I don't need a Rangeman 9400 for $170.
> 
> I don't need a Rangeman 9400 for $170.


No what you need is a Rangeman Navi for $800 now go get it pronto or I poke you...:rodekaart









:-d:-d:-d


----------



## GaryK30

I got an email from PacParts about a 48 hour, 10% off sale, through Friday 3/23/18 at 5 PM. Promo code: 48PAC.


----------



## acadian

GaryK30 said:


> I got an email from PacParts about a 48 hour, 10% off sale, through Friday 3/23/18 at 5 PM. Promo code: 48PAC.
> 
> View attachment 12994365


I got this email too...AFTER I placed get this, 3 big orders since last night - Including one just a few hours before getting that email.

oh well...


----------



## GaryK30

acadian said:


> I got this email too...AFTER I placed get this, 3 big orders since last night - Including one just a few hours before getting that email.
> 
> oh well...


Ouch! o|


----------



## acadian

GaryK30 said:


> Ouch! o|


oh well...c'est la vie!

on the bright side, I cleaned out some stock - which might not have been available had I waited for the coupon


----------



## Slac89

Nice new offers on casio outlet. MTG G1000, GPW1000...


----------



## CC

Slac89 said:


> Nice new offers on casio outlet. MTG G1000, GPW1000...


G1000 is a good deal but the GPW are always on there, although the blue one is just back on.


----------



## arogle1stus

Spirit of the watch:
Thanks for the thread. Although I only own 2 PRG's.
I'm done with buying anymore Casios that are sans
Solar Atomic. To wit the 2 GA100MC's that had 2016
Panasonic batteries. Had both Gs batteries replaced
and both have been trainwrecks getting ajusted to
prior performance. The deuce to get Analog hands to
synch Digi registers at bottoms of dials.
No idea what will happen when the batteries die in
my 2 GD350's. Multiband 6 and Solar wont be suscept-
able to these issues.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Servus

Delivery in England or Ireland only. The MTG-G1000D-1A2ER
is a good price.


Well, that sucks.

Kind Regards


----------



## CC

Servus said:


> Delivery in England or Ireland only. The MTG-G1000D-1A2ER
> is a good price.
> 
> Well, that sucks.
> 
> Kind Regards


I bought myself one for Xmas but returned it. Too silver for my liking.
It is a lot of watch for £550 though.


----------



## GaryK30

arogle1stus said:


> Spirit of the watch:
> Thanks for the thread. Although I only own 2 PRG's.
> I'm done with buying anymore Casios that are sans
> Solar Atomic. To wit the 2 GA100MC's that had 2016
> Panasonic batteries. Had both Gs batteries replaced
> and both have been trainwrecks getting ajusted to
> prior performance. The deuce to get Analog hands to
> synch Digi registers at bottoms of dials.
> No idea what will happen when the batteries die in
> my 2 GD350's. Multiband 6 and Solar wont be suscept-
> able to these issues.
> 
> X Traindriver Art


As I had pointed out before when you brought this up, you can adjust the hand position on the GA-100 as shown below.


----------



## roman_m

Servus said:


> A reasonable offer for one or the other.
> 
> https://uhrenarena.de/Themen/Funkuh...::1994.html?MODsid=3dmmj04ce55q4p0njto0qkk827
> 
> Kind Regards


Did anyone purchased Frogman's from this shop? Have you already receive your packages?
I want to buy here but I worry about fake or fraud.


----------



## clusca

A guy from another watch forum bought Casio GWN-Q1000MC and already received his package. As far as I know, everything was ok.


----------



## CC

They're legit. Brand new products and good service.


----------



## StephenWatch

Servus said:


> Delivery in England or Ireland only.
> 
> Kind Regards


It also includes Scotland, Wales, and Northern Ireland! LOL


----------



## tcyeric

Slac89 said:


> Nice new offers on casio outlet. MTG G1000, GPW1000...


where is this at?


----------



## Servus

[QUOTE = StephenWatch; 45637071] Es umfasst auch Schottland, Wales und Nordirland! LOL [/ QUOTE]

Scotland at the moment still ;-)

Kind Regards


----------



## StephenWatch

tcyeric said:


> where is this at?


https://outlet.casio.co.uk/g-shock


----------



## adnj

Casio watches are are discounted 15% (20% if your total is greater than $100) at Kohls in the US. 

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## clusca

Casio GW-3000M at https://www.watches2u.com/watches/c...io-controlled-orange-solar-powered-watch.html with 45% discount and in addition 30 pounds less with the code CAS30.


----------



## acadian

clusca said:


> Casio GW-3000M at https://www.watches2u.com/watches/c...io-controlled-orange-solar-powered-watch.html with 45% discount and in addition 30 pounds less with the code CAS30.


Damn that is very tempting


----------



## kubr1ck

15% off everything on eBay again until 8 pm PT tonight.

CODE: *PREPSPRING*

$25 min purchase, $50 max discount. ONE TIME USE ONLY.


----------



## Steelerswit

kubr1ck said:


> 15% off everything on eBay again until 8 pm PT tonight.
> 
> CODE: *PREPSPRING*
> 
> $25 min purchase, $50 max discount. ONE TIME USE ONLY.


I am trying to find a way to justify a purchase to Mrs. Wit. So far can't think of one that does not end in mental and physical anguish.


----------



## Joakim Agren

kubr1ck said:


> 15% off everything on eBay again until 8 pm PT tonight.
> 
> CODE: *PREPSPRING*
> 
> $25 min purchase, $50 max discount. ONE TIME USE ONLY.


As usual only for the Americans!:rodekaart:-(


----------



## Rocat

Joakim Agren said:


> As usual only for the Americans!:rodekaart:-(


Sometimes we even do a happy dance when we get the codes.


----------



## pfmail

Rocat said:


> Sometimes we even do a happy dance when we get the codes.


We do a different dance when we get the cc bills...


----------



## Joakim Agren

pfmail said:


> We do a different dance when we get the cc bills...


You mean like this...



















:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Rocat said:


>


I doubt that's a U.S. police force... I highly doubt anyone here uses what looks like an Audi station wagon as a police car! More likely an European police force.

This below however, IS a U.S. police force, despite the very odd looking uniforms. ;-)








Sorry for the OT, carry on for deals.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> I doubt that's a U.S. police force... I highly doubt anyone here uses what looks like an Audi station wagon as a police car! More likely an European police force.
> 
> This below however, IS a U.S. police force, despite the very odd looking uniforms. ;-)
> View attachment 13012909
> 
> 
> Sorry for the OT, carry on for deals.


I guessed it was Australian Police turned out to be New Zealand Police in the Running man challenge... So I was not far of in my guess!:-d In your US police picture I must say that police in the middle there is unusually tall, probably 6'8" or even 6'9" tall...b-)


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Joakim Agren said:


> I guessed it was Australian Police turned out to be New Zealand Police in the Running man challenge... So I was not far of in my guess!:-d In your US police picture I must say that police in the middle there is unusually tall, probably 6'8" or even 6'9" tall...b-)


Nice you found the video! Here's the video for the march of the MA State Police. The classic uniform is dated all the way back to the 1800's! Probably the oldest police uniform in U.S. still in use today.


----------



## ronragus

Where are the deals again?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

https://www.jcpenney.com/p/casio-me...te=/g/all-watches/N-bwo44D1nohqxZ129&sort=PLH


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

*Product Description*

With solar power, 100-meter water resistance and 120-lap memory, the Casio Solo Runner watch is a useful tool for tracking your workouts. Its easy-to-read wide face design provides at-a-glance information when you're on the go. Other features include an hourly time signal, day/date function, five alarms, and the ability to tell world time.




 Brand: Casio
 Dial Color: Black
 Bracelet: Black resin
 Clasp: Buckle
 Movement: Quartz
 Water Resistance: 100m
 Case Width: 50mm
 Case Thickness: 15mm
 Bracelet Dimensions: 10" long, 25mm wide
 Model No.: WS220-1BV
 Special Features: Solar power, world time, 5 alarms, day/date function, stopwatch, hourly time signal, LED light with Afterglow, 10ATM water resistance

​
https://www.jcpenney.com/p/casio-so...ll-watches/N-bwo44D1nohqxZ129&sort=PLH&page=3

Specifically to runners........ not that other watches can't.

Although........

NEGATIVE DISPLAY, solar,

EDIT: 
$32 at Amazon
https://www.amazon.com/Casio-W-S220...UTF8&qid=1522214240&sr=8-1&keywords=WS220-1BV


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Buy a watch get one 50% off at Target.com


----------



## StephenWatch

I'm just curious, as I've never experienced an Ebay discount in the Uk. Do Ebay simply take the 15% hit, or is it a mandatory thing they apply to their sellers that they fund the 15% discount?


----------



## WES51

kubr1ck said:


> 15% off everything on eBay again until 8 pm PT tonight.
> 
> CODE: *PREPSPRING*
> 
> $25 min purchase, $50 max discount. ONE TIME USE ONLY.


Thank you!!!

I was able to use it more wisely this time.


----------



## Fujoor

You guys in the US get all the goodies. We europeans never get any discount.


----------



## Servus

Fujoor said:


> You guys in the US get all the goodies. We europeans never get any discount.


Developing countries must be supported ;-)

Kind Regards


----------



## kubr1ck

Servus said:


> Developing countries must be supported ;-)
> 
> Kind Regards


Whatever do you mean, Servus? ;-)


----------



## Steelerswit

Joakim Agren said:


> In your US police picture I must say that police in the middle there is unusually tall, probably 6'8" or even 6'9" tall...b-)


he handles "high profile" cases


----------



## Servus

Steelerswit said:


> he handles "high profile" cases


Someone must have the overview 

Have a nice day.

Sorry for sanding off.

Kind Regards


----------



## acadian

kubr1ck said:


> 15% off everything on eBay again until 8 pm PT tonight.
> 
> CODE: *PREPSPRING*
> 
> $25 min purchase, $50 max discount. ONE TIME USE ONLY.


Grrr I was off the forum most of the day yesterday and didn't see this until now. I bought a watch on eBay yesterday afternoon and could have used this. ugh...


----------



## GaryK30

acadian said:


> Grrr I was off the forum most of the day yesterday and didn't see this until now. I bought a watch on eBay yesterday afternoon and could have used this. ugh...


You can sign up for regular emails from eBay that announce these coupons. I think I get an email from them every day, but not all of them have active coupons.


----------



## acadian

GaryK30 said:


> You can sign up for regular emails from eBay that announce these coupons. I think I get an email from them every day, but not all of them have active coupons.


I'm already signed up but truth to be told, I get soooo much spam mail (and like you said they often times aren't relevant) I don't always notice them \


----------



## kubr1ck

acadian said:


> Grrr I was off the forum most of the day yesterday and didn't see this until now. I bought a watch on eBay yesterday afternoon and could have used this. ugh...


Sorry bro. Happens to all of us.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Missed deal? Sorry bro...










:rodekaart:-d:-d:-d


----------



## kubr1ck

Joakim Agren said:


> Missed deal? Sorry bro...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rodekaart:-d:-d:-d


Damn, that is some tough Swedish love right there.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

kubr1ck said:


> Damn, that is some tough Swedish love right there.


He jokes in anger because he likes to keep joke'm. Ah, ha ha ha


----------



## Joakim Agren

Spirit of the Watch said:


> He jokes in anger because he likes to keep joke'm. Ah, ha ha ha












:-d:-d:-d


----------



## WES51

GaryK30 said:


> You can sign up for regular emails from eBay that announce these coupons. I think I get an email from them every day, but not all of them have active coupons.


I was wondering about that.

Also typically how many sales like this does eBay have in a year?

How long has this been going on (without my knowledge)?


----------



## GaryK30

WES51 said:


> I was wondering about that.
> 
> Also typically how many sales like this does eBay have in a year?
> 
> How long has this been going on (without my knowledge)?


It seems like at least a few coupons per month.


----------



## WES51

GaryK30 said:


> It seems like at least a few coupons per month.


Wow! I have been mega missing out.

All the cool stuff I have learned here on F17 - incredible - who would have thought.


----------



## Steelerswit

acadian said:


> I'm already signed up but truth to be told, I get soooo much spam mail (and like you said they often times aren't relevant) I don't always notice them \


if you have the app on your phone they pop up as a notification, tap to go, or swipe to dismiss.


----------



## StephenWatch

So, no one knows if Ebay take the hit on the discount, or they mandatory force it on their sellers?


----------



## kubr1ck

StephenWatch said:


> So, no one knows if Ebay take the hit on the discount, or they mandatory force it on their sellers?


I'm fairly certain that eBay takes the hit, as these discounts are applicable to products that were on the market weeks before the sale (meaning, there is no way they are going to approach these sellers and force them to take a hit). I'm sure they more than make up for it by the sheer increase in sales on these days.


----------



## StephenWatch

kubr1ck said:


> I'm fairly certain that eBay takes the hit, as these discounts are applicable to products that were on the market weeks before the sale (meaning, there is no way they are going to approach these sellers and force them to take a hit). I'm sure they more than make up for it by the sheer increase in sales on these days.


I was just curious as I sell bits on Ebay, and wondered if part of the USA T&C that sellers may be forced to take the hit if Ebay legislated it. Wonder why they don't ever do it in the UK?


----------



## WES51

StephenWatch said:


> I was just curious as I sell bits on Ebay, and wondered if part of the USA T&C that sellers may be forced to take the hit if Ebay legislated it. Wonder why they don't ever do it in the UK?


I have items on eBay.com on sale and no one told me that I have to take a hit. So I doubt sellers will take a hit. eBay fees are about 10%, so I think eBay simply gives up those fees plus some.


----------



## CC

StephenWatch said:


> I was just curious as I sell bits on Ebay, and wondered if part of the USA T&C that sellers may be forced to take the hit if Ebay legislated it. Wonder why they don't ever do it in the UK?


Would be nice if we got these offers. I've had one 20% off, I think, but pretty sure that was a PayPal offer.

I really like the 'Sell for £1' we've been getting quite frequently recently. Not sure if the Americans are getting that offer. Great for private sellers... Obviously.


----------



## StephenWatch

CollectorCol said:


> I really like the 'Sell for £1' we've been getting quite frequently recently. Not sure if the Americans are getting that offer. Great for private sellers... Obviously.


The last few items I've listed have been free. Don't Ebay give private sellers a free listing up to a certain number every month? (It also includes 'buy it now' listings)


----------



## Steelerswit

kubr1ck said:


> I'm fairly certain that eBay takes the hit, as these discounts are applicable to products that were on the market weeks before the sale (meaning, there is no way they are going to approach these sellers and force them to take a hit). I'm sure they more than make up for it by the sheer increase in sales on these days.


This is correct, ebay takes the hit and hopes to make it up in increased volume and total cost transaction fees. Its the same as any retailer having a sale. Volume and increased traffic, which may lead to sales down the road. Pure marketing strategy.

Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


----------



## CC

StephenWatch said:


> The last few items I've listed have been free. Don't Ebay give private sellers a free listing up to a certain number every month? (It also includes 'buy it now' listings)


Free to list but you will pay a 10% Final Valuation Fee.
With the offer you can list for free then only pay £1 FVF, regardless of how much your item sells for.
Makes a huge difference when selling valuable items.


----------



## StephenWatch

CollectorCol said:


> Free to list but you will pay a 10% Final Valuation Fee.
> With the offer you can list for free then only pay £1 FVF, regardless of how much your item sells for.
> Makes a huge difference when selling valuable items.


Dam, I've just sold a watch for £280 Could have done with that offer! :-|


----------



## CC

StephenWatch said:


> Dam, I've just sold a watch for £280 Could have done with that offer! :-|


I only sell when I get that offer now. Sometimes it will be 'Sell for £3 max FVF'.
I've saved hundreds in fees this year alone.


----------



## StephenWatch

CollectorCol said:


> I only sell when I get that offer now. Sometimes it will be 'Sell for £3 max FVF'.
> I've saved hundreds in fees this year alone.


Go on, rub it in LOL


----------



## Joakim Agren

CollectorCol said:


> Free to list but you will pay a 10% Final Valuation Fee.
> With the offer you can list for free then only pay £1 FVF, regardless of how much your item sells for.
> Makes a huge difference when selling valuable items.
> 
> View attachment 13017125


Only valid for sellers who resides in the UK!:-(

You can get 15% off using code LASTCHANCE at www.watches.com I used it on a DW-5735C-4 total price including shipping to Sweden ended up being only $138 and that is a good deal... I recommend to use that code on the remaining Red Out series watches or the fantastic Gold Tornado GPW-2000 that is $765 with 15% off and free world wide shipping.


----------



## WES51

Steelerswit said:


> This is correct, ebay takes the hit and hopes to make it up in increased volume and total cost transaction fees. Its the same as any retailer having a sale. Volume and increased traffic, which may lead to sales down the road. Pure marketing strategy.
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


Instead I just put it all in my watchlist and won't buy anything until the next sale. Now that I know.


----------



## CC

Plus 20% V.A.T, unfortunately.


----------



## WES51

StephenWatch said:


> Go on, rub it in LOL


Yeah, the high selling fees are one more reason why I stopped selling on eBay. I rather sell via local advertisements and give a discount/saving to the buyer.

Actually like I mentioned before, I still have some items listed for sale on eBay, but those items are rather specialized items, with a very limited market that could be a very hard sell locally. They are also not that valuable - if they won't sell, they go to the dumpster.


----------



## CC

StephenWatch said:


> Go on, rub it in LOL


It's up again for this weekend...


----------



## Steelerswit

WES51 said:


> Instead I just put it all in my watchlist and won't buy anything until the next sale. Now that I know.


One risk to that, it selling before the sale.


----------



## sunny1710

hi guys, Ebay latest deal here, to be lasted only 3 hours, Enjoyyy ^^*15% off $50+ when you apply coupon code **PGETTHEAPP** - **only available using "eBay App" (Credit to Discombobulated)*
*Minimum purchase of $50. Maximum Value Discount at $100. Valid from 8AM PT thru 11AM PT on March 30, 2018.​*
​


----------



## lukemeetze

WES51 said:


> Instead I just put it all in my watchlist and won't buy anything until the next sale. Now that I know.


Ebay is making enough to afford to lose a little. 10% off top of all sales is a chunk. That leaves only 5% they actually have to cover.


----------



## lukemeetze

sunny1710 said:


> hi guys, Ebay latest deal here, to be lasted only 3 hours, Enjoyyy ^^*15% off $50+ when you apply coupon code **PGETTHEAPP** - **only available using "eBay App" (Credit to Discombobulated)*
> *Minimum purchase of $50. Maximum Value Discount at $100. Valid from 8AM PT thru 11AM PT on March 30, 2018.*
> ​


Just checked my app and it says until 12 Pm pacific time.


----------



## Steelerswit

mine was 11A pacific. they are appearing a tad desperate. discounts are a bigger deal that ebay bucks. the bucks deals makes you spend money later, discounts are instant gratification and more of a gamble in business. hoping the customer comes back later.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Steelerswit said:


> mine was 11A pacific. they are appearing a tad desperate. discounts are a bigger deal that ebay bucks. the bucks deals makes you spend money later, discounts are instant gratification and more of a gamble in business. hoping the customer comes back later.


Regarding instant gratification... Well G's can do that to you...










Klickety klack and a G is coming my way from the bay! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## stockae92

sunny1710 said:


> hi guys, Ebay latest deal here, to be lasted only 3 hours, Enjoyyy ^^*15% off $50+ when you apply coupon code **PGETTHEAPP** - **only available using "eBay App" (Credit to Discombobulated)*
> *Minimum purchase of $50. Maximum Value Discount at $100. Valid from 8AM PT thru 11AM PT on March 30, 2018.​*
> 
> ​


I checked and it only last from 8AM to 11AM PT


----------



## Steelerswit

Joakim Agren said:


> Regarding instant gratification... Well G's can do that to you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Klickety klack and a G is coming my way from the bay! :-d:-d:-d


Or fellow WISer works with you and you get anticipation, butterflies, anxiety, thrills, chills, and giddiness knowing a deal is done but takes time..... All I can say is thanks to J.


----------



## kubr1ck

stockae92 said:


> I checked and it only last from 8AM to 11AM PT


Right after 11 the deal was still being advertised but briefly had changed to 12 pm PT, but when you actually clicked on it, it reverted back to 11. Pretty sure it was a glitch and that the actual deal ended at 11.


----------



## Motorcycle Man

https://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/for/d/shock-casio-gentleman-watch/6505263328.html

Good price?...It's in a pawn shop.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Motorcycle Man said:


> https://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/for/d/shock-casio-gentleman-watch/6505263328.html
> 
> Good price?...It's in a pawn shop.


Not a good deal. It is not in it's original 30 TH anniversary packaging that alone brings down the value, second the resin is a bit beat up and those parts are restricted parts these days so need to spend a premium on those to replace them so those will cost about $100 to replace. I wonder what strange things have been done to the case back to look like that, looks like heat damage to the 30Th Anniversary logo there. To get a new case back will be another $100. I also see some damage to the black rim on the front. If that is not just smudges that can be cleaned then you need to spend another $300 to get anew case center.

You can currently get a almost new in box on eBay for under $700 so $400 for that condition is not a good deal. I would say a good deal in a pawn shop for that would be $200 not more considering the work it needs to restore it. Perhaps you can haggle it down to that if you want it...


----------



## Steelerswit

Joakim Agren said:


> Not a good deal. It is not in it's original 30 TH anniversary packaging that alone brings down the value, second the resin is a bit beat up and those parts are restricted parts these days so need to spend a premium on those to replace them so those will cost about $100 to replace. I wonder what strange things have been done to the case back to look like that, looks like heat damage to the 30Th Anniversary logo there. To get a new case back will be another $100. I also see some damage to the black rim on the front. If that is not just smudges that can be cleaned then you need to spend another $300 to get anew case center.
> 
> You can currently get a almost new in box on eBay for under $700 so $400 for that condition is not a good deal. I would say a good deal in a pawn shop for that would be $200 not more considering the work it needs to restore it. Perhaps you can haggle it down to that if you want it...


Spot on and he knows his stuff. In order to get it worth any thing is to send it to Casio and pay out the wazoo. I wouldn't pay more that a Benjamin, but someone will probably buy it for to much.

Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Motorcycle Man

Steelerswit said:


> Spot on and he knows his stuff. In order to get it worth any thing is to send it to Casio and pay out the wazoo. I wouldn't pay more that a Benjamin, but someone will probably buy it for to much.
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


Thanks for the responses....I wasn't personally interested in it.


----------



## GaryK30

Amazon 3rd-party seller *stores123* currently has the GW-6900-1 for only $61.77.

https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-GW6900-1-Tough-Solar-Black/dp/B00284ADAI


----------



## Motorcycle Man

https://www.groupon.com/deals/gs-casio-mens-gst-s110d-1a9-g-shock-g-steel-watch

Can this be real??

I AM personally interested in this one!!


----------



## ronragus

Fake deals 

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Servus

https://www.tictacarea.com/de/casio...w-b5000d-1er-uhr-casio-g-shock-gmw-b5000d-1er

A good price for Europeans.

Kind Regards


----------



## kubr1ck

Servus said:


> https://www.tictacarea.com/de/casio...w-b5000d-1er-uhr-casio-g-shock-gmw-b5000d-1er
> 
> A good price for Europeans.
> 
> Kind Regards


A good price for anybody. These things are on eBay for over $900 US. :roll:


----------



## willydribble

Servus said:


> https://www.tictacarea.com/de/casio...w-b5000d-1er-uhr-casio-g-shock-gmw-b5000d-1er
> 
> A good price for Europeans.
> 
> Kind Regards


thanks for the tip gold and silver ordered


----------



## willydribble

quick update purchased both the steel and gold both shown as available. paid for on credit card .a hour later I receive a message that due to popular demand they will not ship for 15 days ,pretty obvious I suppose due to the fact they are not released until later this month,still a great price but a little sneaky on their behalf saying they are available .just a heads up for any others interested


----------



## Servus

I didn't get any such message.

Kind Regards


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

willydribble said:


> quick update purchased both the steel and gold both shown as available. paid for on credit card .a hour later I receive a message that due to popular demand they will not ship for 15 days ,pretty obvious I suppose due to the fact they are not released until later this month,still a great price but a little sneaky on their behalf saying they are available .just a heads up for any others interested


Make sure to keep us updated on photos.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus

GShockers:
New 2018 belated GShock resolution.
No more G's unless they are Solar/Multibands.
Thinking about a GW7900 Solar/Atomic in fact.
Experienced too much hassle re: battery changes
and gaining time. To wit the GA100MC and GD350s
I own. 
Already own 2 S/A versions. The GW6900 and GW3000.

Best Casio's ever IMHO. Jus sayin.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## CC

arogle1stus said:


> GShockers:
> New 2018 belated GShock resolution.
> No more G's unless they are Solar/Multibands.
> Thinking about a GW7900 Solar/Atomic in fact.
> Experienced too much hassle re: battery changes
> and gaining time. To wit the GA100MC and GD350s
> I own.
> Already own 2 S/A versions. The GW6900 and GW3000.
> 
> Best Casio's ever IMHO. Jus sayin.
> 
> X Traindriver Art


Timely post to remind me to stick with MB6 during my latest decision...
GW-9400 V's GD-400HUF.

I got a GW-3000 last week and that cluttered dial combined with father small face means it's going back.


----------



## arogle1stus

WUSers:
Learn't long ago if a Casio has a GW Prefix it's a keeper and a great player!
Where else can we buy watches with so many functions, efficiency for the
Casio pricepoints. If I want a Citizen Solar/Perpetual iteration I'm gonna
pay thru the nose for it. Far more than Casio sells for.
Guess thats why Casio has sold 36,000,000 G's in 35 years. 

X Traindriver Art


----------



## arogle1stus

WUSers:
Learn't long ago if a Casio has a GW Prefix it's a keeper and a great player!
Where else can we buy watches with so many functions, efficiency for the
Casio pricepoints. If I want a Citizen Solar/Perpetual iteration I'm gonna
pay thru the nose for it. Far more than Casio sells for.
Guess thats why Casio has sold 36,000,000 G's in 35 years. 

X Traindriver Art


----------



## fcasoli

Servus said:


> https://www.tictacarea.com/de/casio...w-b5000d-1er-uhr-casio-g-shock-gmw-b5000d-1er
> 
> A good price for Europeans.
> 
> Kind Regards


Ordered the silver now, thank you for this link!


----------



## acadian

Servus said:


> https://www.tictacarea.com/de/casio...w-b5000d-1er-uhr-casio-g-shock-gmw-b5000d-1er
> 
> A good price for Europeans.
> 
> Kind Regards


anyone in the US ever order from these guys? what was the experience like?


----------



## Servus

Well, I've only had good experiences with them. Fast delivery, good communication

Kind Regards


----------



## watchw

Do they remove the VAT from price or is it the final price?


----------



## andyahs

acadian said:


> anyone in the US ever order from these guys? what was the experience like?





Servus said:


> Well, I've only had good experiences with them. Fast delivery, good communication
> 
> Kind Regards


They can be slow at times because as with my Red Tornado it showed in stock but they had to get it from Casio Europe which took some time. I requested DHL shipping once they received it I got it in two days. I have ordered three watches from them with no issues but regular shipping can take up to three weeks to reach the U.S.


----------



## Motorcycle Man

arogle1stus said:


> WUSers:
> Learn't long ago if a Casio has a GW Prefix it's a keeper and a great player!
> Where else can we buy watches with so many functions, efficiency for the
> Casio pricepoints. If I want a Citizen Solar/Perpetual iteration I'm gonna
> pay thru the nose for it. Far more than Casio sells for.
> Guess thats why Casio has sold 36,000,000 G's in 35 years.
> 
> X Traindriver Art


You mean 100,000,000 units sold in 35 years I believe...


----------



## arogle1stus

CollectorCol:
Did you, by any chance buy the used Casio GW3000 on EBay ($130.00)?
I'd been musing on a purchase of that watch. Noticed it's absence.
Either sold or owner pulled his offer!!
Guess it's a POV whether a dial is to cluttered or busy.
Son living in Finland has a Citizen Night Hawk. Busy dial to the max!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## gee_im_shocked

Orange GWA1100 on Amazon, $250.

https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-Unis...L2ICZJS/ref=pd_ybh_a_132?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

I have a black one, I love it, the only knock (if you can call it that) is no backlight. The lume is not great, so this is a day watch for me. I am too old to make orange work, so I'll pass on this one.


----------



## CC

GW-9400 for £149? Be quick...

https://www.watches2u.com/watches/c...sor-radio-controlled-solar-powered-watch.html


----------



## acadian

CollectorCol said:


> GW-9400 for £149? Be quick...
> 
> https://www.watches2u.com/watches/c...sor-radio-controlled-solar-powered-watch.html


great price!


----------



## CC

acadian said:


> great price!


Yup. I paid £162.80 last week. They wouldn't refund the difference so I ordered another and sending the first one back for a refund LOL!
£13.80 better in my pocket!

I also get £12.42 cashback because a code wasn't applied this time (Quidco).
Happy days!


----------



## adnj

gee_im_shocked said:


> Orange GWA1100 on Amazon, $250.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-Unis...L2ICZJS/ref=pd_ybh_a_132?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I have a black one, I love it, the only knock (if you can call it that) is no backlight. The lume is not great, so this is a day watch for me. I am too old to make orange work, so I'll pass on this one.


You're never too old to rock an orange watch!

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Tourneau offering 25% off g-shocks (and other brands):

Sites-Tourneau-Site

Sorry, U.S. only guys - they don't ship internationally.


----------



## CC

*Removed as maybe another hacked eBay business account.

AWG-M100SB-2AER for £31.88.


----------



## pindu

how are ebay accounts getting hacked?


----------



## stockae92

pindu said:


> how are ebay accounts getting hacked?


spy-bot, guessed the password, unattended computer with eBay account already logged in ...

just to name a few


----------



## Eric.S

I recently listed a G on eBay and a few days later got sold and paid by PayPal. The eBay buyer msg me to ask to send the watch to a different address & name than the one registered with the account. I refused. And a few minutes later the real account holder, as well as eBay customer service, called and email to let me know it was a fraudulent transaction as the account was hacked by others. I had to reverse the Paypal payment...



stockae92 said:


> spy-bot, guessed the password, unattended computer with eBay account already logged in ...
> 
> just to name a few


----------



## StephenWatch

Eric.S said:


> I recently listed a G on eBay and a few days later got sold and paid by PayPal. The eBay buyer msg me to ask to send the watch to a different address & name than the one registered with the account. I refused. And a few minutes later the real account holder, as well as eBay customer service, called and email to let me know it was a fraudulent transaction as the account was hacked by others. I had to reverse the Paypal payment...


I've been selling on Ebay for over a decade and I would never ship to an address other than the registered PayPal one - well spotted, good result (well, apart from your watch not selling!)


----------



## stockae92

Smart man! Thats a good move not to send it to unconfirmed address.

I had another ePrey story. I sold an item to a verified and confirmed eBay buyer and shipped to the PayPal confirmed address. Later to find out that guy's account (I forgot if its eBay or PayPal) got hacked, at least that's what he "claimed".

But since I sold my item and send it to a PayPal confirmed address, I got seller protection on my side and I gotta keep my money. I never really hear the story from the other side, because the email he sent me was .. let me say less-than-friendly.

So like you sir, when dealing with eBay or PayPal, I would never send item to unconfirmed address.



Eric.S said:


> I recently listed a G on eBay and a few days later got sold and paid by PayPal. The eBay buyer msg me to ask to send the watch to a different address & name than the one registered with the account. I refused. And a few minutes later the real account holder, as well as eBay customer service, called and email to let me know it was a fraudulent transaction as the account was hacked by others. I had to reverse the Paypal payment...


----------



## kenls

I was too slow to pull the trigger on a Frogman (GWF-D1000NV-2ER) for £425. But there are still some new bargains here for the UK side of the pond...https://outlet.casio.co.uk/g-shock


----------



## CC

Hacked account...


----------



## CC

kenls said:


> I was too slow to pull the trigger on a Frogman (GWF-D1000NV-2ER) for £425. But there are still some new bargains here for the UK side of the pond...https://outlet.casio.co.uk/g-shock


I doubt it was ever back in stock.
They're always playing around with inventory, probably to keep us checking...


----------



## kenls

CollectorCol said:


> I doubt it was ever back in stock.
> They're always playing around with inventory, probably to keep us checking...


When I looked and saw it, there was definitely no "sold out" note. Looked away from the screen momentarily and then straight back at the iPad screen and the sold out was there. In short, yes, you're probably right.


----------



## Eric.S

The watch was relisted and sold after a few days of this incident. Gs are as liquid as cash in the pocket..... 



StephenWatch said:


> I've been selling on Ebay for over a decade and I would never ship to an address other than the registered PayPal one - well spotted, good result (well, apart from your watch not selling!)


----------



## Time4Playnow

I previously posted about Tourneau's 25% off sale (including g-shocks) that runs to (or through?) Monday...

A little birdie :-d told me that the 25% off would apply to the new GPR Rangeman as well - if they have any in stock. Retail price is $800. You do the math. ;-)

If you want more details, PM me.


----------



## ads1987

For anyone in the Greater Toronto Area, the Wal-Mart Supercentre in Aurora (just off the 404) has some G-Shocks at 50% off. DW-5600, DW-6900, DW-9052, and G-100, as well as some Edifices and Tough Solars.


----------



## andyahs

Time4Playnow said:


> I previously posted about Tourneau's 25% off sale (including g-shocks) that runs to (or through?) Monday...
> 
> A little birdie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> told me that the 25% off would apply to the new GPR Rangeman as well - if they have any in stock. Retail price is $800. You do the math.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want more details, PM me.


Suprising as that's a $200 hit off MSRP. Good deal though.


----------



## willydribble

Just noticed amazon.co.uk are selling the GW-M5610-1ER ​for £66.60 for anyone in the uk that is the best price I have seen


----------



## gee_im_shocked

Our WatchesHalfPrice friends on ebay have some nice ones back in:

GWFD100B-1 Froggie (blue tints) $580
GPW2000-1A $440
GWF1000-1 Froggie $385
GWA1100-1A3 G-Aviation $330

Judging by equivalent Amazon prices, these are all roughly $75-$100 lower. I think some of the slower sellers may come down some more before they are done.

http://stores.ebay.com/WATCHES-HALF-PRICE/_i.html?_dmd=2&_nkw=casio&_sop=3&rt=nc


----------



## CC

Damn! I wish they shipped to the U.K.

There's a few there I'd buy :-(

GPW-2000 for just over £300?!


----------



## Joakim Agren

gee_im_shocked said:


> Our WatchesHalfPrice friends on ebay have some nice ones back in:
> 
> GWFD100B-1 Froggie (blue tints) $580
> GPW2000-1A $440
> GWF1000-1 Froggie $385
> GWA1100-1A3 G-Aviation $330
> 
> Judging by equivalent Amazon prices, these are all roughly $75-$100 lower. I think some of the slower sellers may come down some more before they are done.
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/WATCHES-HALF-PRICE/_i.html?_dmd=2&_nkw=casio&_sop=3&rt=nc


The GPW-2000 for just $440 is an great price, really nice deal, fantastic watch for that kind of money... Cheapest I ever seen it before was $490 but normally all of them are typically $600 or above...

We see lot's of Frogman deals lately a clear sign of the Frogman crisis we are seeing this year...:rodekaart


----------



## clusca

GPW-1000KH-3AER with price that seems to be quite wallet-friendly, especially for those from EU: Casio Master Of G Gravitymaster GPS GPW-1000KH-3AER.
Maybe not that good as above mentioned GPW-2000 but still...


----------



## winstoda

GPW-2000 down to $374 now... Get them while they're hot!



Joakim Agren said:


> The GPW-2000 for just $440 is an great price, really nice deal, fantastic watch for that kind of money... Cheapest I ever seen it before was $490 but normally all of them are typically $600 or above...
> 
> We see lot's of Frogman deals lately a clear sign of the Frogman crisis we are seeing this year...:rodekaart


----------



## stockae92

winstoda said:


> GPW-2000 down to $374 now... Get them while they're hot!


I am so glad I am broke, otherwise, that Frogman, Gulfmaster and the GPW-2000 would be hard to resist ...


----------



## STavros78

winstoda said:


> GPW-2000 down to $374 now... Get them while they're hot!


Yeah and the D-1000 for 500 usd and older Frog for 320. Crazy prices. Wish i hadnt bought my blue D-1000 before.


----------



## kubr1ck

STavros78 said:


> Yeah and the D-1000 for 500 usd and older Frog for 320. Crazy prices. Wish i hadnt bought my blue D-1000 before.


No use regretting that kinda thing, man. You'll drive yourself crazy. You win some, you lose some.


----------



## Eric.S

kubr1ck said:


> No use regretting that kinda thing, man. You'll drive yourself crazy. You win some, you lose some.


You buy some, you buy some more...


----------



## STavros78

kubr1ck said:


> No use regretting that kinda thing, man. You'll drive yourself crazy. You win some, you lose some.





Eric.S said:


> You buy some, you buy some more...


You are both right guys.
For some reason though the blue D1000 Frog is underestimated in great numbers in US compared to the other colorways. Why is this happening?
i mean you cannot track such deals in the other colorways of the DFrog


----------



## kubr1ck

STavros78 said:


> You are both right guys.
> For some reason though the blue D1000 Frog is underestimated in great numbers in US compared to the other colorways. Why is this happening?
> i mean you cannot track such deals in the other colorways of the DFrog


I don't really get it either because I think that blue Frog is easily one of the most beautiful D1000s.


----------



## Motorcycle Man

kubr1ck said:


> You win some, you lose some.


and some are called on account of rain!...


----------



## Steelerswit

i spotted a deal, and now that i bought it i will share. G-5600KG $60 shipped, pacparts 1 bezel in stock. sold.


----------



## ronragus

Steelerswit said:


> i spotted a deal, and now that i bought it i will share. G-5600KG $60 shipped, pacparts 1 bezel in stock. sold.


Where?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

ronragus said:


> Where?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Fleabay

Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## kubr1ck

Steelerswit said:


> i spotted a deal, and now that i bought it i will share. G-5600KG $60 shipped, pacparts 1 bezel in stock. sold.


Nice catch! That one's a bit elusive. Love the colorway.


----------



## kcohS-G

Theres one in marketplace for $420, its not even nos smh


----------



## acadian

Steelerswit said:


> i spotted a deal, and now that i bought it i will share. G-5600KG $60 shipped, pacparts 1 bezel in stock. sold.


no freakkin' way? that's an amazing deal on that watch. I almost bought one last week but seller was asking too much for the ware it had. It's been on my ebay search for a while. Can't wait to see yours.

Again great score - congrats!


----------



## kenls

Watches2u have the Rangeman for £149 again until midnight UK.

https://www.watches2u.com/flash-deals.html?manufacturer_id=13&gender_id=19&sort_by=ending_earliest


----------



## Steelerswit

kubr1ck said:


> Nice catch! That one's a bit elusive. Love the colorway.


yeah, been on my list for some time, but peeps be big mac greedy with prices. i have the 6900 3 star.



acadian said:


> no freakkin' way? that's an amazing deal on that watch. I almost bought one last week but seller was asking too much for the ware it had. It's been on my ebay search for a while. Can't wait to see yours.
> 
> Again great score - congrats!


 youre telling me?! it was on the new listings 4 spots down when i saw it. quick look at the pics, checked pacparts,,,,,click,click, mine.

there is another on the bay now at $70 bid.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## acadian

Steelerswit said:


> yeah, been on my list for some time, but peeps be big mac greedy with prices. i have the 6900 3 star.
> 
> youre telling me?! it was on the new listings 4 spots down when i saw it. quick look at the pics, checked pacparts,,,,,click,click, mine.
> 
> there is another on the bay now at $70 bid.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


oh thanks for the lead. Weird that one doesn't come up on my search.

I will have to take a close look at that one.

Thanks again.


----------



## Steelerswit

acadian said:


> oh thanks for the lead. Weird that one doesn't come up on my search.
> 
> I will have to take a close look at that one.
> 
> Thanks again.


now that i got one, i can share the link,,,lol


----------



## gee_im_shocked

kubr1ck said:


> No use regretting that kinda thing, man. You'll drive yourself crazy. You win some, you lose some.


Actually it's amortization


----------



## journeyforce

The GWF1000 is now $319.99 at watcheshalfprice

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...ar-Multi-Band-Atomic-53mm-Watch-/292522550873

Some TJ Maxx stores have the following:

1. Blue GA800 $59.99
2. White GA800SC $59.99
3. White, Black and Green Glide GLS5600 for $49.99


----------



## Steelerswit

journeyforce said:


> The GWF1000 is now $319.99 at watcheshalfprice
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...ar-Multi-Band-Atomic-53mm-Watch-/292522550873


myself and another member have used these guys. they are A+!


----------



## Eric.S

gee_im_shocked said:


> Actually it's amortization


Technically speaking it's depreciation. Amortization only applies to intangible assets


----------



## kubr1ck

Steelerswit said:


> myself and another member have used these guys. they are A+!


Yup, a bunch of us bought the black MT-G (MSRP $1,000) from this seller last year for $394. They rock.


----------



## Steelerswit

kubr1ck said:


> Yup, a bunch of us bought the black MT-G (MSRP $1,000) from this seller last year for $394. They rock.


and this. i paid $64.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Steelerswit said:


> and this. i paid $64.


I got this free with Ebay bucks last year from same seller lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I got this free with Ebay bucks last year from same seller lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Man, that's some serious fleabaying! The most I've acquired was 50ish

Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Steelerswit said:


> Man, that's some serious fleabaying! The most I've acquired was 50ish
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


My wife has me buy products for her hair every now and then and it adds up...also I look for special promotions like earning more % towards eBay bucks...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

Cowboy Bebop said:


> My wife has me buy products for her hair every now and then and it adds up...also I look for special promotions like earning more % towards eBay bucks...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yep, I wifey too, and wait for the 8-10% specials for the big splurge.

Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## STavros78

Steelerswit said:


> and this. i paid $64.


i was following this listing and was so tempted. it was a steal. Finally the negative display made me not pull the trigger. i now so much regret it


----------



## Servus

Too bad,
good offers but it does not ship to Germany.


Here a silly question, also here in the marketplace are some who only send USA and Canada. Can someone explain why?

Kind Regards


----------



## Steelerswit

for most common folks international shipping is a pain or not well understood. also, unfortunately there are several countries that are infamous for packages "disappearing". also, tariffs and such with disputes over who pays what. USA/Canada is easy. similar as to we in USA ordering from England. the shipping is $20 or more.


----------



## Servus

Yes, but Germany insecure? 
Time and effort for sending? I think it`s the same whether national or international.
The shipping costs might be a reason, but you can determine them before.......at least in Ger. ;-) 

Kind Regards


----------



## Steelerswit

Servus said:


> Yes, but Germany insecure?
> Time and effort for sending? I don't think he's the same whether in foreign countries.
> Well the shipping costs, but you can determine before.......at least in Ger. ;-)
> 
> Kind Regards


im speaking in general. some folks just dont want to go through all the paperwork. i know when i sell on fleabay im US only. once had a winning bidder that said location Malaysia, i called ebay up and they told me he had a global routing third party address in Los Angeles, so off it went. Ratuken.jp has it as does yahoo japan. does it suck, yeah, but


----------



## Steelerswit

Steelerswit said:


> yeah, been on my list for some time, but peeps be big mac greedy with prices. i have the 6900 3 star.
> 
> youre telling me?! it was on the new listings 4 spots down when i saw it. quick look at the pics, checked pacparts,,,,,click,click, mine.
> 
> there is another on the bay now at $70 bid.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649





acadian said:


> oh thanks for the lead. Weird that one doesn't come up on my search.
> 
> I will have to take a close look at that one.
> 
> Thanks again.


its climbing in price, seeing that i got mine at 60+13 for new bezel, me be smiling. especially that it is in the mail and seller didnt change their mind (canceled,lost damaged excuse,which has happened more than i like) now back to binge watching The Hunger Games box set.


----------



## journeyforce

Servus said:


> Yes, but Germany insecure?
> Time and effort for sending? I think it`s the same whether national or international.
> The shipping costs might be a reason, but you can determine them before.......at least in Ger. ;-)
> 
> Kind Regards


I don't know how you mail packages domestically in Germany. But in the USA it can only take 5 minutes or so if you have no line and use the self serve kiosk at the post office for domestic packages.

With an international shipping, you have to wait in line for the counter person(the Kiosk cannot do international shipments), fill out a customs form (which I hate because my handwriting sucks) or create one online via the usps.com site and hope it can find the country. Then pay $23 or more for not really trackable first class and then finally hope it arrives to the person.

Plus I hate the customs slips on the package because it advertises everything that is in the box to countless folks in the shipping chain. That is like saying "hey look I got a expensive watch in here"


----------



## journeyforce

Steelerswit said:


> and this. i paid $64.


Nice. I love the concept of that watch with the moon phase and tide and also the atomic and solar functions. I just don't like the colors, it is ether white, brown(like yours) or a glossy black. If I knew for sure that a GWM-56XX bezel and strap would fit on this watch, I would buy one.


----------



## GaryK30

journeyforce said:


> Nice. I love the concept of that watch with the moon phase and tide and also the atomic and solar functions. I just don't like the colors, it is ether white, brown(like yours) or a glossy black. If I knew for sure that a GWM-56XX bezel and strap would fit on this watch, I would buy one.


For the GWX-5600, the DW-5600 bezel fits. For the GLX-5600, the GW-M56xx bezel fits.


----------



## Steelerswit

journeyforce said:


> Nice. I love the concept of that watch with the moon phase and tide and also the atomic and solar functions. I just don't like the colors, it is ether white, brown(like yours) or a glossy black. If I knew for sure that a GWM-56XX bezel and strap would fit on this watch, I would buy one.


for me its the brown surfboard motif that grabbed me.


----------



## Servus

Bezel of the DW-5600HR-1ER fits.

Kind Regards


----------



## Steelerswit

ONLY! $35 shipped....LOL


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

^^ewww 
at first i thought they were cracks in the print but im pretty sure theyre sposed to be stink lines lol


----------



## stockae92

soulbridgemedia said:


> ^^ewww
> at first i thought they were cracks in the print but im pretty sure theyre sposed to be stink lines lol


the worst part is that its a fake ...


----------



## GaryK30

Another eBay coupon.

*PREP4SUMMER *- 20% off select items. Ends 4/30. Min $25 purchase. Max $50 discount. Two uses.


----------



## Joakim Agren

GaryK30 said:


> Another eBay coupon.
> 
> *PREP4SUMMER *- 20% off select items. Ends 4/30. Min $25 purchase. Max $50 discount. Two uses.


Oh no only for the Americanas now I am doomed...










:-d:-d:-d


----------



## GaryK30

Joakim Agren said:


> Oh no only for the Americanas now I am doomed...
> 
> :-d:-d:-d


Sorry about that.

It could make a killer deal for someone interested in the GWF-1000-1, GWF-D1000B-1 or GPW-2000-1A at watcheshalfprice. If the coupon works, it would give another $50 off, making the prices $270, $450 and $325 respectively.


----------



## Joakim Agren

GaryK30 said:


> Sorry about that.
> 
> It could make a killer deal for someone interested in the GWF-1000-1, GWF-D1000B-1 or GPW-2000-1A at watcheshalfprice. If the coupon works, it would give another $50 off, making the prices $270, $450 and $325 respectively.


Yes and the Quad Gulfmaster as well...b-)

No need to be sorry though, all deals should be published here!:-d It is almost a meme at this point. eBay have been in operation over 20 years and not once have they ever issued a site wide coupon for anyone outside either the US or the UK. Despite foreigners actually bringing more business to eBay these days then Americans. It is a bit strange...:rodekaart


----------



## Steelerswit

only at select vendors. nothing impressive and overpriced to start.


----------



## acadian

Boo the coupon doesn't work with the items I want to purchase. 

Oh well...


----------



## stockae92

GaryK30 said:


> Sorry about that.
> 
> It could make a killer deal for someone interested in the GWF-1000-1, GWF-D1000B-1 or GPW-2000-1A at watcheshalfprice. If the coupon works, it would give another $50 off, making the prices $270, $450 and $325 respectively.


The coupon doesn't work with Gulfmaster from watcheshalfprice


----------



## GaryK30

stockae92 said:


> The coupon doesn't work with Gulfmaster from watcheshalfprice


Too bad. I guess the coupon I posted falls under the category of "not entirely useful." Oh well.


----------



## Steelerswit

GaryK30 said:


> Too bad. I guess the coupon I posted falls under the category of "not entirely useful." Oh well.


i have learned over the years that the % off deals aren't deals. they are sponsored item sellers, that pay for that label.


----------



## acadian

I got an email this morning with a discounted Frogman - not sure if it works for everyone. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/292522550873?ul_noapp=true


----------



## kenls

acadian said:


> I got an email this morning with a discounted Frogman - not sure if it works for everyone.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/292522550873?ul_noapp=true


Nice one, but he doesn't post to the UK.


----------



## kenls

Duplicate post


----------



## stockae92

eBay App coupon: PLAN2SAVE

15% off, $50 max, end 1PM PST

only works via app


----------



## javylsu

^I've been waiting for an ebay coupon! Scored a GXW-56-1B that I've been eyeing for a while for $165 shipped. :-!


----------



## acadian

yup I also pulled the trigger on a Square I had been eyeing for a while. Thanks stockae92


----------



## valuewatchguy

Is $350 for a GPW2000-1a a good price? I've been wanting to try my hand at a G-Shock and this one being analog, time sync, solar, and sapphire pretty much ticks all the major boxes for me. 

I know nothing about G-shocks except the one I had in 5th grade.......30 years ago.......lol!


----------



## yankeexpress

valuewatchguy said:


> Is $350 for a GPW2000-1a a good price? I've been wanting to try my hand at a G-Shock and this one being analog, time sync, solar, and sapphire pretty much ticks all the major boxes for me.
> 
> I know nothing about G-shocks except the one I had in 5th grade.......30 years ago.......lol!


Very good price. I paid a little more for my mint pre-owned GPW-1000, the previous version.

Be aware these are Very Large watches. Casio measures dimensions differently than every other watchmaker.

7.5 inch wrist


----------



## Joakim Agren

valuewatchguy said:


> Is $350 for a GPW2000-1a a good price? I've been wanting to try my hand at a G-Shock and this one being analog, time sync, solar, and sapphire pretty much ticks all the major boxes for me.
> 
> I know nothing about G-shocks except the one I had in 5th grade.......30 years ago.......lol!


$350 is less then whole sale, that is less then AD's pay to get them from Casio so yes that is a fantastic price for the watch!b-)


----------



## valuewatchguy

yankeexpress said:


> Very good price. I paid a little more for my mint pre-owned GPW-1000, the previous version.
> 
> Be aware these are Very Large watches. Casio measures dimensions differently than every other watchmaker.
> 
> 7.5 inch wrist





Joakim Agren said:


> $350 is less then whole sale, that is less then AD's pay to get them from Casio so yes that is a fantastic price for the watch!b-)


Thanks guys. I have been looking for a good solid beater and this looks like its way overkill for that! I l read it's 57mm wide? I'm not expecting it to fit under a long sleeve so no worries there. Hopefully not too heavy.

Thanks again for the feedback


----------



## yankeexpress

This seller is Dead Wrong....this watch is Not sold out anywhere.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/casi...35th-anniversary-limited-edition-4693549.html


----------



## Steelerswit

yankeexpress said:


> This seller is Dead Wrong....this watch is Not sold out anywhere.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/casi...35th-anniversary-limited-edition-4693549.html


$700 NIB right now elsewhere and in stock.


----------



## CC

Trying to BS potential buyers on WUS... LOL!


----------



## Joakim Agren

CollectorCol said:


> Trying to BS potential buyers on WUS... LOL!


This is special bottled water straight from the Casio factory in Japan, carefully hand poured and handled by the most special premium production line workers, most skilled ones available. I think I can get $1000 for it here at WUS:









:-d:-d:-d


----------



## CC

Sorry but I don't believe you...

That's clearly a can of premium Casio water


----------



## Joakim Agren

CollectorCol said:


> Sorry but I don't believe you...
> 
> That's clearly a can of premium Casio water


You fool that is the tin Haru-can just the wrapper, bottle is inside and made out of DLC covered TI...:rodekaart:-d:-d:-d










:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Steelerswit

Joakim Agren said:


> This is special bottled water straight from the Casio factory in Japan, carefully hand poured and handled by the most special premium production line workers, most skilled ones available. I think I can get $1000 for it here at WUS:
> 
> View attachment 13094667
> 
> 
> :-d:-d:-d


how about a nice cold Budweiser?


----------



## kenls

Amongst other Casios in their Clearance section, Watchshop has 2 x MTG-S1000V 1AER at £472 *HERE*

OK, who bought one?


----------



## Time4Playnow

Macy’s has their Friends and Family sale going on now. 25% or more off of g-shocks. Too bad I don’t see any of the GMW-B5000 squares there! :-d


----------



## rjc1583

Thanks for the heads-up. I never shop at Macy's so I would never think to look there but they've got a few watches I'm potentially interested in. Now I just have to wait for payday.


----------



## Motorcycle Man

Time4Playnow said:


> Macy's has their Friends and Family sale going on now. 25% or more off of g-shocks. Too bad I don't see any of the GMW-B5000 squares there! :-d


The sale runs through May 7th.


----------



## kubr1ck

eBay:

Today Only!.
15% Coupon Off $50+

Use code PMAY4TH. Max. $100 discount.
Valid 5/4 8am-4pm PT.


----------



## stockae92

thank you, but you broke my bank ... LOL



kubr1ck said:


> eBay:
> 
> Today Only!.
> 15% Coupon Off $50+
> 
> Use code PMAY4TH. Max. $100 discount.
> Valid 5/4 8am-4pm PT.


----------



## Motorcycle Man

15% off Ebay coupon----today only

https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0504/64619.html?afsrc=1&rmvSB=true


----------



## arogle1stus

brandon/:
I've owned two (2) 9052's.
Great little knock about watches.
Only ding I have with em is it's
hard to read the numerals with 
80 y o eyes.

watchgeekmaster:
I have owned two (2) PRG270's
as well. Another Casio outta the
par homer watch.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Steelerswit

Motorcycle Man said:


> 15% off Ebay coupon----today only
> 
> https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0504/64619.html?afsrc=1&rmvSB=true


$50 min purchase. FYI


----------



## stockae92

Steelerswit said:


> $50 min purchase. FYI


And one time use per account


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> eBay:
> 
> Today Only!.
> 15% Coupon Off $50+
> 
> Use code PMAY4TH. Max. $100 discount.
> Valid 5/4 8am-4pm PT.


I took a couple of tequila swigs...before doing this...so many in fact that I loss count... I purchased the following together to maximize the outcome...you could say I got the second one free. I have been eyeing the blackout GWG1000-1A1 for a while now and this by far is the cheapest I have seen it. I also considered Authorized Dealers discounts and the max I could get and the math told me this worked out better for me... Please refrain from posting any links showing I could have done better... >.<,

The next one will be my first "Fox Fire" labeled Casio ever and I was smitten by it ever since reading about it on g-central here https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-dw-6900b-9-fox-fire-made-japan/

Also, it will be my very first DW6900.

All I can say is there went my overtime but at least I didn't spend it all.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I took a couple of tequila swigs...before doing this...so many in fact that I loss count... I purchased the following together to maximize the outcome...you could say I got the second one free. I have been eyeing the blackout GWG1000-1A1 for a while now and this by far is the cheapest I have seen it. I also considered Authorized Dealers discounts and the max I could get and the math told me this worked out better for me... Please refrain from posting any links showing I could have done better... >.<,
> 
> The next one will be my first "Fox Fire" labeled Casio ever and I was smitten by it ever since reading about it on g-central here https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-dw-6900b-9-fox-fire-made-japan/
> 
> Also, it will be my very first DW6900.
> 
> All I can say is there went my overtime but at least I didn't spend it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


ha ha I've done "drunk" purchases more than once. :-d

I need to figure out within the next 45 minutes where I'm going to spend my $$ :think:


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

acadian said:


> ha ha I've done "drunk" purchases more than once. :-d
> 
> I need to figure out within the next 45 minutes where I'm going to spend my $$ :think:


Better hurry

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JSM9872

Does anyone else see that it says 7pm pt? That's what mine says on all screens and in the app but I don't want to miss out. Was going to wait for an auction to end a little later first.










"Don't Panic!"

Sent from my iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonsBakedBeans

The watch I'm wearing right now, the GW-M500A is solar atomic goodness for only $57 free 2 day shipping from Target. https://www.target.com/p/men-s-casio-solar-and-atomic-g-shock-watch-black-gwm500a-1/-/A-14286613


----------



## CC

^ That's a great price. We can't even get the MB6 version over here :-(


----------



## Steelerswit

how is this a deal?

100 more listings with no insertion fees? Yes, please!From:eBay
Sent:May-07-18 02:24









List by May 06, 2018. Excludes 1 and 3 day listings.


----------



## CC

You guys keep getting incentive to buy, we get incentive to sell...


----------



## acadian

CollectorCol said:


> You guys keep getting incentive to buy, we get *incentive to sell*...


what's this crazy talk? :-d


----------



## Rocat

BrandonsBakedBeans said:


> The watch I'm wearing right now, the GW-M500A is solar atomic goodness for only $57 free 2 day shipping from Target. https://www.target.com/p/men-s-casio-solar-and-atomic-g-shock-watch-black-gwm500a-1/-/A-14286613


This is an excellent price and I actually prefer this one to the GW-6900 (basically the same feature set) as it wears better on the wrist with the wider strap. And to me it looks "old school" G-Shock and I like that. The bigger digits a plus as well.


----------



## Steelerswit

Rocat said:


> This is an excellent price and I actually prefer this one to the GW-6900 (basically the same feature set) as it wears better on the wrist with the wider strap. And to me it looks "old school" G-Shock and I like that. The bigger digits a plus as well.


welcome back Rocat!!


----------



## Heypdx

BrandonsBakedBeans said:


> The watch I'm wearing right now, the GW-M500A is solar atomic goodness for only $57 free 2 day shipping from Target. https://www.target.com/p/men-s-casio-solar-and-atomic-g-shock-watch-black-gwm500a-1/-/A-14286613


Thank you Brandon, I now have yet another G-Shock I don't really need winging it's way to me from Target. Great price, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## acadian

ebay coupon for 10% on $25+

Use P10PERCENT

Ends 5/12


----------



## stockae92

acadian said:


> ebay coupon for 10% on $25+
> 
> Use P10PERCENT
> 
> Ends 5/12


that works for only seller on their list, right?


----------



## acadian

stockae92 said:


> that works for only seller on their list, right?


ah crap you are right...hate when they do that.


----------



## StephenWatch

acadian said:


> ah crap you are right...hate when they do that.


AND, if you live in the USA!!! :-|


----------



## Steelerswit

The only good deals fleabay gives is the 8-10% eBay bucks offers. 

Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Eric.S

Steelerswit said:


> The only good deals fleabay gives is the 8-10% eBay bucks offers.
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


PRW-6100Y for $284 after 10% discount. Not a bad deal.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

Eric.S said:


> PRW-6100Y for $284 after 10% discount. Not a bad deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


through who with which discount?


----------



## Eric.S

acadian said:


> through who with which discount?


Seller is AreaTrend. I bought directly from them before thru AreaTrend.com and felt they are legit. Discount is the one mentioned above P10PERCENT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

Eric.S said:


> Seller is AreaTrend. I bought directly from them before thru AreaTrend.com and felt they are legit. Discount is the one mentioned above P10PERCENT.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are good, usually they aren't on the list. Another great seller is watcheshalfprice. But they are never on the special list.

Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## GaryK30

Costco has the GAS-100-1 for $90. Seems like a decent price.

https://www.costco.com/Casio-G-Shock-Analog-%26-Digital-Men's-Watch.product.100399412.html


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Hi, everyone, Mr. Kikuo Ibe will be at Topper Jewelers in June 23rd (thanks @Motorcycle Man for pointing out below).

They're also having a special event, while supplies last, if you purchase any watch featured on their website from the Master of G or MR-G collection, you'll receive a complimentary classic G-Shock DW5600-HR-1 - and autographed by Mr. Ibe himself.

Here's the promo "[[https://]]shop.topperjewelers[[.com]]/collections/kikuo-ibe-promotion"

Remove the brackets [[ ]]] and quote "

I already ordered something special for myself not an MRG but I told Rob I'll nag him later for one 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Motorcycle Man

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Hi, everyone, Mr. Kikuo Ibe will be at Topper Jewelers in June exact date is on their website.
> 
> They're also having a special event, while supplies last, if you purchase any watch featured on their website from the Master of G or MR-G collection, you'll receive a complimentary classic G-Shock DW5600-HR-1 - and autographed by Mr. Ibe himself.
> 
> Here's the promo https://shop.topperjewelers.co...ollections/kikuo-ibe-promotion
> 
> I already ordered something special for myself not an MRG but I told Rob I'll nag him later for one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Bad link?....

try... http://topperjewelers.com/?p=blog&article=upcoming-events-at-topper-jewelers


----------



## Motorcycle Man

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Hi, everyone, Mr. Kikuo Ibe will be at Topper Jewelers in June exact date is on their website.
> 
> They're also having a special event, while supplies last, if you purchase any watch featured on their website from the Master of G or MR-G collection, you'll receive a complimentary classic G-Shock DW5600-HR-1 - and autographed by Mr. Ibe himself.
> 
> Here's the promo https://shop.topperjewelers.co...ollections/kikuo-ibe-promotion
> 
> I already ordered something special for myself not an MRG but I told Rob I'll nag him later for one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Bad link?....


----------



## javylsu

Wish I still lived in CA, I’d be there for sure.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Motorcycle Man said:


> Bad link?....
> 
> try... http://topperjewelers.com/?p=blog&article=upcoming-events-at-topper-jewelers





Motorcycle Man said:


> Bad link?....


Try this "[[https://]]shop.topperjewelers[[.com]]/collections/kikuo-ibe-promotion"

Remove the brackets [[ ]]] and quote "

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Motorcycle Man

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Try this "[[https://]]shop.topperjewelers[[.com]]/collections/kikuo-ibe-promotion"
> 
> Remove the brackets [[ ]]] and quote "
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


See#1054...


----------



## Motorcycle Man

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Try this "[[https://]]shop.topperjewelers[[.com]]/collections/kikuo-ibe-promotion"
> 
> Remove the brackets [[ ]]] and quote "
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


See#1054...


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Motorcycle Man said:


> See#1054...


Thanks for the heads up I edited my post and credited you 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Emg66

GaryK30 said:


> Costco has the GAS-100-1 for $90. Seems like a decent price.
> 
> https://www.costco.com/Casio-G-Shock-Analog-%26-Digital-Men's-Watch.product.100399412.html


I like this one


----------



## Emg66

GaryK30 said:


> Costco has the GAS-100-1 for $90. Seems like a decent price.
> 
> https://www.costco.com/Casio-G-Shock-Analog-%26-Digital-Men's-Watch.product.100399412.html


I like this one


----------



## Motorcycle Man

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Thanks for the heads up I edited my post and credited you
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You are a gentleman and a scholar!...


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Motorcycle Man said:


> You are a gentleman and a scholar!...


You're welcome.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

Ebay has 6% bucks and a refer a friend $10 voucher to both. 

Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## mleok

GaryK30 said:


> Costco has the GAS-100-1 for $90. Seems like a decent price.
> 
> https://www.costco.com/Casio-G-Shock-Analog-%26-Digital-Men's-Watch.product.100399412.html


TJ Maxx had the GST-S310D, which is the G-STEEL version of this for about $160.


----------



## Steelerswit

I have yet to see a, G in the Maxx. Ours are like well dressed Goodwill stores. 

Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## aneflan

Massdrop has gwf-d1000-1dr and gwf-d1000b-1dr for 649usd


----------



## StephenWatch

For our UK patrons only - lovely old style Casio at only £17.99 (inc P&P)










https://www.7dayshop.com/products/c...stopwatch-alarm-etc-ref-a158wa-1cr-a158wa-1cr


----------



## Davidka

Is $95 for a PRG300 considered a good deal?

Casio Men's 'ProTrek Triple Sensor' Quartz Resin Watch, Color:Orange (Model: PRG-300-4CR) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01FY4DQ3Y/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_MrEaBb7QFB851


----------



## gee_im_shocked

Davidka said:


> Is $95 for a PRG300 considered a good deal?
> 
> Casio Men's 'ProTrek Triple Sensor' Quartz Resin Watch, Color:Orange (Model: PRG-300-4CR) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01FY4DQ3Y/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_MrEaBb7QFB851


Reading keepa (Chrome plugin), it was briefly $80 in the first half of December. It spends most of its time in the range $105 to $130, with spikes to $200. The current price of $95 is a good local low, if you are looking for a nice non-solar non-radio multi-sensor.


----------



## Davidka

gee_im_shocked said:


> Reading keepa (Chrome plugin), it was briefly $80 in the first half of December. It spends most of its time in the range $105 to $130, with spikes to $200. The current price of $95 is a good local low, if you are looking for a nice non-solar non-radio multi-sensor.


Non solar? No way!

Thanks mate!


----------



## GaryK30

gee_im_shocked said:


> Reading keepa (Chrome plugin), it was briefly $80 in the first half of December. It spends most of its time in the range $105 to $130, with spikes to $200. The current price of $95 is a good local low, if you are looking for a nice non-solar non-radio multi-sensor.


PRG-300 is solar.


----------



## gee_im_shocked

GaryK30 said:


> PRG-300 is solar.


*Correct!* I suck. It is still $95, jump on it Davidka!


----------



## Catalyzt

mleok said:


> TJ Maxx had the GST-S310D, which is the G-STEEL version of this for about $160.


That is an outstanding deal if you can find a TJ Maxx near you which has this in stock-- does not seem to be available online, and my schedule does not permit much brick-and-mortar shopping (even if I'd actually prefer that!)

If you can't, a still-quite-decent deal is the version on a resin strap for $135 from Watcheshalfprice. (Posted on the main bargain thread, surprised it did not show up here, maybe I didn't look back far enough.)

I just bought one of these and it was absolutely brand new and in stellar condition. As a few folks have said, does not wear nearly as large as the listed 49mm size. On a strap, this wears smaller-- and is much lighter-- than my Seiko SCC017P.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-St...714953&hash=item1a4a216de6:g:JNIAAOSwDTNaw6-P


----------



## Foxtrott

Gulfmaster DEAL:

https://www.uhrzeit.org/uhren/Casio...iqsG5QdtlHXEs74iotXE8onMvAeDVRpAaAtjPEALw_wcB


----------



## clusca

Foxtrott said:


> Gulfmaster DEAL:
> 
> https://www.uhrzeit.org/uhren/Casio...iqsG5QdtlHXEs74iotXE8onMvAeDVRpAaAtjPEALw_wcB


Here even a bit better price: Casio G-Shock GWN-Q1000-7AER


----------



## Steelerswit

Catalyzt said:


> That is an outstanding deal if you can find a TJ Maxx near you which has this in stock-- does not seem to be available online, and my schedule does not permit much brick-and-mortar shopping (even if I'd actually prefer that!)
> 
> If you can't, a still-quite-decent deal is the version on a resin strap for $135 from Watcheshalfprice. (Posted on the main bargain thread, surprised it did not show up here, maybe I didn't look back far enough.)
> 
> I just bought one of these and it was absolutely brand new and in stellar condition. As a few folks have said, does not wear nearly as large as the listed 49mm size. On a strap, this wears smaller-- and is much lighter-- than my Seiko SCC017P.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-St...714953&hash=item1a4a216de6:g:JNIAAOSwDTNaw6-P


recommend them and have used them.


----------



## asushane

G-Shock GWM5610PC-1 90's Pastel Digital Watch - $89.99, plus it's buy-one-get-one half price

https://www.zumiez.com/g-shock-gwm5610pc-1-90-s-pastel-digital-watch.html


----------



## CC

The Outlet has a few nice models instock...

























Edit: Just realised I've owned all three, bottom one is the best.

I just got the last...









:-D


----------



## ronragus

Eu only?


CC said:


> The Outlet has a few nice models instock...
> 
> View attachment 13166133
> 
> 
> View attachment 13166135
> 
> 
> View attachment 13166137


Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

ronragus said:


> Eu only?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


'Fraid so.
Might be UK only, not sure.


----------



## Steelerswit

So, now you got the deal fleabay always screws you out of~


CC said:


> 'Fraid so.
> Might be UK only, not sure.


Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

CC said:


> 'Fraid so.
> Might be UK only, not sure.


Would have loved the blue mtg

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Would have loved the blue mtg
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It's a very nice watch, sold out now.

They also had a MTG-G1000BS-1AER, briefly but that's also sold out.
(I also owned one of those. Realising I have severe issues LOL!)


----------



## ryan93civic

Well I either got a deal or screwed. Thats what paypal is for.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## ryan93civic

Duplicate


----------



## tomchicago

watches.com have both the 35th anniversary Sting/rockstar dw-5735d and Frogman gf-8235d in stock at msrp. I grabbed a 5735. One left. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## aneflan

tomchicago said:


> watches.com have both the 35th anniversary Sting/rockstar dw-5735d and Frogman gf-8235d in stock at msrp. I grabbed a 5735. One left.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


+ If you use code: CONGRADS you get minus -15% so price for dw-5735 will be only 170usd! and free internatonal shipping (choose shipping first and then use code. otherwayround did not work for me!
Price for gf8235 would be only 425 with this code.

I allmost pulled a trigger


----------



## andyahs

ryan93civic said:


> Well I either got a deal or screwed. Thats what paypal is for.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Took a chance as well. Let us know when yours arrives. $400 watch for $50????


----------



## CC

I predict interactions with eBay resolution centre.


----------



## andyahs

CC said:


> I predict interactions with eBay resolution centre.


I figure hacked account.


----------



## aneflan

andyahs said:


> I figure hacked account.


I bought one but decided to cancell this paypal payment. It's too likely that it is a fraud. I do not want to be stressed about this many weeks


----------



## CC

andyahs said:


> I figure hacked account.


More than likely. You will get an easy refund but then you're giving your details to some random swindler.


----------



## andyahs

CC said:


> More than likely. You will get an easy refund but then you're giving your details to some random swindler.


Payment was cancelled.


----------



## acadian

yeah I bought a GW-5000 for super cheap the other day and got told by eBay to not pay the seller after they took down the ad. Thankfully I was able to cancel the payment via PP


----------



## kubr1ck

watcheshalfprice has the Gulfmaster *GWN-Q1000-1A* for a ridiculously low price again ($329.99) on the Bay. That's 58% off MSRP ($800). US shipping only as usual, sadly.


----------



## aneflan

https://www.watches2u.com/flash-deals.html?manufacturer_id=13&gender_id=ignore&sort_by=price_most

Watches2u sitehas quite great deals for us europeans. Rangeman 158€. G-steel gst-W120L 169€ etc.

Only 2h left


----------



## ryan93civic

ryan93civic said:


> Well I either got a deal or screwed. Thats what paypal is for.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


No go on the G steel. Ad was removed before I even got charged. Some people suck on the Bay.


----------



## mleok

ryan93civic said:


> No go on the G steel. Ad was removed before I even got charged. Some people suck on the Bay.


Isn't it obvious that it was a scam?


----------



## ryan93civic

mleok said:


> Isn't it obvious that it was a scam?


Not really, I take it you have never scored a deal before. I have and it does happen.


----------



## mleok

ryan93civic said:


> Not really, I take it you have never scored a deal before. I have and it does happen.


Pricing errors on legitimate websites, or established sellers, fine. But, for private sellers on eBay, with new watches, they're almost surely hijacked accounts.


----------



## tcyeric

kubr1ck said:


> watcheshalfprice has the Gulfmaster *GWN-Q1000-1A* for a ridiculously low price again ($329.99) on the Bay. That's 58% off MSRP ($800). US shipping only as usual, sadly.


is it still available? Somehow i can't find it  could you pm me a link or something?


----------



## stockae92

tcyeric said:


> is it still available? Somehow i can't find it  could you pm me a link or something?


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...625571&hash=item467a8f3a42:g:xfIAAOSwoJ1a0LMe


----------



## tcyeric

stockae92 said:


> tcyeric said:
> 
> 
> 
> is it still available? Somehow i can't find it ? could you pm me a link or something?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...625571&hash=item467a8f3a42:g:xfIAAOSwoJ1a0LMe
Click to expand...

Thank you! Somehow can't seem to search for any other Casio items cause I'm not based in the US. by any chance does the seller have any gravitymaster items for sale?


----------



## gee_im_shocked

tcyeric said:


> Thank you! Somehow can't seem to search for any other Casio items cause I'm not based in the US. by any chance does the seller have any gravitymaster items for sale?


Not at this moment. He keeps a fairly dynamic inventory - he evidently has a supplier with a warehouse in Singapore or Tokyo with end-of-model stuff to dump with no warranty. Models stay up for usually 1-3 months and the price might tick down if they are moving too slow. Then they sell out and usually a week or so later he puts 1 or 2 back up, evidently returns or inventory he overlooked first time around.

I like this supplier, I've bought a couple things, would have bought much more if I could slide it under the wife's radar.


----------



## kenls

Ordered a GW-5000 combi bracelet from Watch Battery (UK) Ltd. HERE

Given its £45.99 price tag, I took a chance.

Realised after ordering, that I should have ordered this one for my GW-M5610. Managed to amend the order (and pay the difference) before it was sent out.


----------



## StephenWatch

kenls said:


> Ordered a GW-5000 combi bracelet from Watch Battery (UK) Ltd. HERE
> 
> Given its £45.99 price tag, I took a chance.


Used them before for batteries, you'll be fine!


----------



## StephenWatch

kenls said:


> Ordered a GW-5000 combi bracelet from Watch Battery (UK) Ltd. HERE
> 
> Given its £45.99 price tag, I took a chance.


Used them before for batteries, you'll be fine!


----------



## kenls

StephenWatch said:


> Used them before for batteries, you'll be fine!


Brilliant, cheers.


----------



## Byron2701

Might be something for European who are, despite the hype about the metal-G's, still interested in other G-Shocks

https://www.uhrendirect.de/uhren/Casio-Uhren-G-Shock-GWF-D1000-1ER-PREMIUM.html?cache=1527958405

Seller is very trustable. I ordered my 2 GWF-D1000 and 1 GMW-B5000D there, delivery with UPS within one week.

EDIT:
For non-German-speakers: delivery costs are between EUR 8.- and 24.- depending on country


----------



## Greatkingrat

I narrowly missed out on another GW-M5600 (I like the idea of owning the model before the current one) and it was complete with tin and manual etc., so a tad disappointed.
Continuing to browse however, I came across this listing and thought some of you serious collectors might be interested:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Casio-G-...540461?hash=item1ee1fe072d:g:zzoAAOSw48dbDAU~

Not long to go and I expect the bids will rise considerably....might be worth a punt though!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Greatkingrat said:


> I narrowly missed out on another GW-M5600 (I like the idea of owning the model before the current one) and it was complete with tin and manual etc., so a tad disappointed.
> Continuing to browse however, I came across this listing and thought some of you serious collectors might be interested:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Casio-G-...540461?hash=item1ee1fe072d:g:zzoAAOSw48dbDAU~
> 
> Not long to go and I expect the bids will rise considerably....might be worth a punt though!


I saw this and I'll kindly let the next collector have at it they are worth it. I have many screwback

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

In stock at the Outlet, £375...









Couldn't stop myself. I have issues!


----------



## Mister X

^At that price I would’ve bought two so I could do the father/son pairing. I have issues too.


----------



## StephenWatch

CC said:


> In stock at the Outlet, £375...
> 
> View attachment 13192435
> 
> 
> Couldn't stop myself. I have issues!


Good catch, though when I looked, they've been sold out for 3 x days! You must have caught an errant one!


----------



## CC

StephenWatch said:


> Good catch, though when I looked, they've been sold out for 3 x days! You must have caught an errant one!


Was still showing stock after I ordered mine.
Guess they only had two.


----------



## Plasticmonky

Byron2701 said:


> Might be something for European who are, despite the hype about the metal-G's, still interested in other G-Shocks
> 
> https://www.uhrendirect.de/uhren/Casio-Uhren-G-Shock-GWF-D1000-1ER-PREMIUM.html?cache=1527958405
> 
> Seller is very trustable. I ordered my 2 GWF-D1000 and 1 GMW-B5000D there, delivery with UPS within one week.
> 
> EDIT:
> For non-German-speakers: delivery costs are between EUR 8.- and 24.- depending on country


Hey Byron,

Do you know if it's still available? I can't find it on the site


----------



## CC

Back up if anyone's after it...


----------



## Byron2701

Plasticmonky said:


> Hey Byron,
> 
> Do you know if it's still available? I can't find it on the site


Also didn't find it. Seems to be not in stock at the moment But they often have some good deals. Sometimes a watch is -20%, some days later same watch is -40%.

My D1000 was 499.-, D1000NV was 499.- and GMW was just pure luck, only 1 piece available and it is mine now

You just have to look in periods.

Don't know if you understand German? If not -> "Ihre Suchbegriff(e)..." is search field

Cheers


----------



## Byron2701

Double post


----------



## Plasticmonky

Byron2701 said:


> Also didn't find it. Seems to be not in stock at the moment But they often have some good deals. Sometimes a watch is -20%, some days later same watch is -40%.
> 
> My D1000 was 499.-, D1000NV was 499.- and GMW was just pure luck, only 1 piece available and it is mine now
> 
> You just have to look in periods.
> 
> Don't know if you understand German? If not -> "Ihre Suchbegriff(e)..." is search field
> 
> Cheers


OK I will, thanks


----------



## Byron2701

No deal but available, GMW-B5000TFG

https://uhrenarena.de/Themen/Funkuh...h-gold-ip-Limited-GMW-B5000TFG-9ER::7528.html


----------



## marked

Casio gpr-b1000 from authorized USA dealer for $640 no tax and free shipping.

https://jrdunn.com/casio-g-shock-rangeman-gps-navigation-black-watch-gpr-b1000-1.html

Use promo code "life20"

Seems like a solid deal to me with intact warranty and no tax to me in California.


----------



## tomchicago

Byron2701 said:


> No deal but available, GMW-B5000TFG
> 
> https://uhrenarena.de/Themen/Funkuh...h-gold-ip-Limited-GMW-B5000TFG-9ER::7528.html


Not currently available (nicht sofor lieferbar)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Byron2701

tomchicago said:


> Not currently available (nicht sofor lieferbar)
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Wow, sold out between 10pm and 7am :think: probably only 1 piece available


----------



## GaryK30

eBay (US and Canada) coupon, 20% off everything today. Min purchase $50. Max discount $100. Through 7 PM PDT.
Code: PICKDADSGIFT

https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0606/66165.html


----------



## stockae92

my wallet hates you!!! 



GaryK30 said:


> eBay (US and Canada) coupon, 20% off everything today. Min purchase $50. Max discount $100. Through 7 PM PDT.
> Code: PICKDADSGIFT
> 
> https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0606/66165.html


----------



## stockae92

my wallet hates you!!! 



GaryK30 said:


> eBay (US and Canada) coupon, 20% off everything today. Min purchase $50. Max discount $100. Through 7 PM PDT.
> Code: PICKDADSGIFT
> 
> https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0606/66165.html


----------



## Ottovonn

Not sure if this is a deal, but PacParts is selling GW-5000 straps at about 17 bucks a pop.


----------



## acadian

Ottovonn said:


> Not sure if this is a deal, but PacParts is selling GW-5000 straps at about 17 bucks a pop.


how much are they usually?


----------



## Ottovonn

acadian said:


> how much are they usually?


I haven't bought them in a while, but I remember paying close to 40 bucks from SeiyaJapan. I think they generally go for around 30 bucks these days.


----------



## acadian

Ottovonn said:


> I haven't bought them in a while, but I remember paying close to 40 bucks from SeiyaJapan. I think they generally go for around 30 bucks these days.


thanks for the heads up - was thinking of placing a PP order earlier and just went for it and added a few straps.


----------



## GaryK30

Ottovonn said:


> Not sure if this is a deal, but PacParts is selling GW-5000 straps at about 17 bucks a pop.


Yes. I bought one to put on one of my two GLX-5600-1. It's very soft and flexible. Quite comfortable.


----------



## Matt Stone

Kohls.com has a couple of deals going. Just grabbed a PRG650 about $60 less than Amazon. 

Codes:

JUNESAVINGS (20% off order over $100, ends Today!)

TREATDAD10 ($10 off certain categories (including watches) ends 6/17)


----------



## ryan93civic

If its legit it looks like a deal

https://www.ebay.com/itm/G-SHOCK-FR...685229?hash=item23a2f2eeed:g:ZUkAAOSwkkNbHH8h


----------



## yankeexpress

ryan93civic said:


> If its legit it looks like a deal
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/G-SHOCK-FR...685229?hash=item23a2f2eeed:g:ZUkAAOSwkkNbHH8h


No proof, but I don't believe it is legit.


----------



## Ottovonn

yankeexpress said:


> No proof, but I don't believe it is legit.


The "Shock Resist" font looks off and the caseback looks uncoated mirror steel. I believe the caseback on the Frog should be DLC coated. The price is too good to be true, so I think it might be a fake too.


----------



## pfmail

When it says something like OEM and 1:1...


----------



## ryan93civic

He has many positive feedbacks from G shock sales.???...


----------



## itsmeyall

ryan93civic said:


> He has many positive feedbacks from G shock sales.???...


People who don't know any better.

Isn't the red line across the film on the case back a giveaway that this is an asian fake?


----------



## itsmeyall

Duplicate.


----------



## kenls

Not used them before but tempted. The WatchHut has a Mudman G-9300-1ER for £97 and using the code FATHER10 a further 10% off taking it down to £87.30 incl P&P. HERE


----------



## japc

itsmeyall said:


> People who don't know any better.
> 
> Isn't the red line across the film on the case back a giveaway that this is an asian fake?


Would they do that on purpose to warn people off or because they can't get film without the red line? Heard about that too but seems like a flimsy way to check for fakeness anyway.


----------



## acadian

kenls said:


> Not used them before but tempted. The WatchHut has a Mudman G-9300-1ER for £97 and using the code FATHER10 a further 10% off taking it down to £87.30 incl P&P. HERE


Amazon has it for close to the same price


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Topper Jewelers is having a new promotion to get a DW5600HR signed by Mr. Ibe.


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bj4zHGgHxtX/

Link for ordering is here https://tinyurl.com/ydyvh894

Update: They started with 7 sets. As of this morning they have 6 sets left so get them while you can.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

acadian said:


> Amazon has it for close to the same price


Amazon.com yes. Whereas, Amazon Uk prices them as between £185-£203.


----------



## acadian

kenls said:


> Amazon.com yes. Whereas, Amazon Uk prices them as between £185-£203.


ah gotcha.


----------



## emism

I have some old G-shocks AW-500 for sale, can't post urls nor photos yet, if anybody is interested....(not professional seller, just hobbier upgrading collection)....
Regards


----------



## andyahs

emism said:


> I have some old G-shocks AW-500 for sale, can't post urls nor photos yet, if anybody is interested....(not professional seller, just hobbier upgrading collection)....
> Regards


This isn't the thread for that. There's a sellers forum but you need to increase your posts to post in there.


----------



## kenls

acadian said:


> ah gotcha.


I think it was CC that once quoted "Rip off Britain" as his location. But I stand to be corrected.


----------



## CC

kenls said:


> I think it was CC that once quoted "Rip off Britain" as his location. But I stand to be corrected.


Correct ;-)


----------



## emism

Sorry, did not know (newbie)...thank you for the information....


----------



## bsouthard

Pro-Trek PRG-300-4CR for $61.76 at Amazon!

Not a G-Shock, but a great deal, nonetheless.

Casio Men's 'ProTrek Triple Sensor' Quartz Resin Watch, Color:Orange (Model: PRG-300-4CR) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01FY4DQ3Y/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_m1-hBbW9EBZ07

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## andyahs

Smithtime said:


> Maharishi Mudmaster going here


Suggest a read of forum rules.


----------



## CC

Yeah, we get it. You have an eBay listing.


----------



## guccimanilla

Is there any places selling a GMW-B5000 at retail currently?


----------



## acadian

guccimanilla said:


> Is there any places selling a GMW-B5000 at retail currently?


your best bet is to follow THIS thread


----------



## Rocat

That is one heck of a low price for such a feature packed watch. If and only if I did not have the PRG-270 I'd buy it.



bsouthard said:


> Pro-Trek PRG-300-4CR for $61.76 at Amazon!
> 
> Not a G-Shock, but a great deal, nonetheless.
> 
> Casio Men's 'ProTrek Triple Sensor' Quartz Resin Watch, Color:Orange (Model: PRG-300-4CR) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01FY4DQ3Y/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_m1-hBbW9EBZ07
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

PacParts 10% off sale.

Happy Father's Day From All Of Us At Consumer Electronic Parts and Accessories at PacParts, Inc.!

Promo Code: PACDAD

Save 10% Off All Items by using promo code PACDAD .

Limited Time Only. Promo code is good until Sun. 6/17/18 5pm PST. .

This is an online promo only.

Consumer Electronic Parts and Accessories at PacParts, Inc.


----------



## asushane

I just posted this over on the Bargains thread:

Another Pro-Trek Amazon deal of the day (not bad if you missed out on yesterday's PRG-300 and you don't mind a negative display)

Casio Men's PRG-300CM-3CR Pro Trek Solar-Power Triple-Sensor Watch For $79.99

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-PRG-30...odeID=7141123011&psd=1&keywords=Prg-300+Casio


----------



## asushane

Damn! I thought I was immune to the double post virus!


----------



## Time4Playnow

GaryK30 said:


> PacParts 10% off sale.
> 
> Happy Father's Day From All Of Us At Consumer Electronic Parts and Accessories at PacParts, Inc.!
> 
> Promo Code: PACDAD
> 
> Save 10% Off All Items by using promo code PACDAD .
> 
> Limited Time Only. Promo code is good until Sun. 6/17/18 5pm PST. .
> 
> This is an online promo only.
> 
> Consumer Electronic Parts and Accessories at PacParts, Inc.


Shouldn't that be promo code "PACMAN??" :-d:-d


----------



## pfmail

GaryK30 said:


> PacParts 10% off sale.
> 
> Happy Father's Day From All Of Us At Consumer Electronic Parts and Accessories at PacParts, Inc.!
> 
> Promo Code: PACDAD
> 
> Save 10% Off All Items by using promo code PACDAD .
> 
> Limited Time Only. Promo code is good until Sun. 6/17/18 5pm PST. .
> 
> This is an online promo only.
> 
> Consumer Electronic Parts and Accessories at PacParts, Inc.


Looks like they upped the min shipping cost and charge a fee for using PayPal.


----------



## GaryK30

pfmail said:


> Looks like they upped the min shipping cost and charge a fee for using PayPal.


What's the minimum shipping cost now? When I ordered some stuff recently, I think it was $6.95.


----------



## pfmail

GaryK30 said:


> What's the minimum shipping cost now? When I ordered some stuff recently, I think it was $6.95.


$11, 12 I think. When I ordered some earlier this year was $8. Minimum by slowest.


----------



## kubr1ck

Macy's has a Father's Day coupon for 15% off (code: DAD). They also just got the *DW-5035D* in stock. Picked one up for $170 + tax. |>


----------



## Fergfour

kubr1ck said:


> Macy's has a Father's Day coupon for 15% off (code: DAD). They also just got the *DW-5035D* in stock. Picked one up for $170 + tax. |>


Me too!


----------



## andyahs

Fergfour said:


> Me too!


Me three.


----------



## Rocat

Amazon has the GD-350-1B for $71.99 for now.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CHXQD7...olid=22S2GDSUQFW1L&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## CC

Half price Oceanus @ the Outlet!...

























Someone buy them before I do.


----------



## brandon\

Let me know when your orders get cancelled and refunded.

https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/253692725461


----------



## przypadek

Sweet, 75€ for this GA-110 on Amazon.fr


----------



## przypadek

oops, double post


----------



## adnj

bsouthard said:


> Pro-Trek PRG-300-4CR for $61.76 at Amazon!
> 
> Not a G-Shock, but a great deal, nonetheless.
> 
> Casio Men's 'ProTrek Triple Sensor' Quartz Resin Watch, Color:Orange (Model: PRG-300-4CR) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01FY4DQ3Y/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_m1-hBbW9EBZ07
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Sold out for me but a great watch for the outdoors. Hard to lose it because it's orange!

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan93civic

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-G-Sho...544739?hash=item2f1cda80a3:g:V1QAAOSwkJZbLA65

Not sure on this one.


----------



## stockae92

ryan93civic said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-G-Sho...544739?hash=item2f1cda80a3:g:V1QAAOSwkJZbLA65
> 
> Not sure on this one.


A few bucks cheaper 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-GG-1...692?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10#viTabs_0


----------



## stockae92

ryan93civic said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-G-Sho...544739?hash=item2f1cda80a3:g:V1QAAOSwkJZbLA65
> 
> Not sure on this one.


A few bucks cheaper 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-GG-1...692?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10#viTabs_0


----------



## Mister X

stockae92 said:


> A few bucks cheaper
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-GG-1...692?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10#viTabs_0


What's with the $30 for shipping? I've seen it for $208, shipped, fulfilled by Amazon.


----------



## Hardscrabbler

I wasn't shopping for a watch today, but I felt this was too good to pass by.










$55 at Nordstrom Rack ($100 on Amazon and ~$90 on eBay)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

Metal Squares.

For the UK based guys, not a bargain as such but John Lewis website currently showing only one of each in stock.

OK, who bought the Stainless steel?


----------



## clusca

Why is it under "Women's Watches" section


----------



## kenls

clusca said:


> Why is it in "Women's Watches" section


Hadn't noticed that, maybe explains why they still have stock.


----------



## CC

LOL! Someone bought the black one while I was debating buying to flip


----------



## willydribble

thanks for the tip kenls , I wont get too exited just yet because I have been let down before due to website errors/insufficient stock, top detective work and lets hope something arrives soon |>


----------



## kenls

willydribble said:


> thanks for the tip kenls , I wont get too exited just yet because I have been let down before due to website errors/insufficient stock, top detective work and lets hope something arrives soon |>


I see they have the following too:

3 x DW-5035D-1BERs. (also in the Women's section) at £180 each. 
1 x DW-5735D-1BER at £180 and 
1 x GF-8235D-1BER at £450


----------



## CC

kenls said:


> I see they have the following too:
> 
> 3 x DW-5035D-1BERs. (also in the Women's section) at £180 each.
> 1 x DW-5735D-1BER at £180 and
> 1 x GF-8235D-1BER at £450


All retail prices but ok if you've been hunting.

Don't think I've ever paid retail...


----------



## catdubh

Raising attention to this one as I believe it ends TONIGHT:

20 percent off @ Tillys

Also try the code *SHOP20* if the above link doesn't work.

A good number of the models can be bought cheaper on other sites even with the 20%...however, a few models may net a good deal...you be the judge.

I've never purchased from Tillys but so far so good - I bought this GWX-5700 and it immediately showed out of stock after they sent the order confirmation so must have been the last one (now confirmed shipped so hopefully I'll really get it):








But still available for $160 after coupon:


----------



## Ottovonn

catdubh said:


> Raising attention to this one as I believe it ends TONIGHT:
> 
> 20 percent off @ Tillys
> 
> Also try the code *SHOP20* if the above link doesn't work.
> 
> A good number of the models can be bought cheaper on other sites even with the 20%...however, a few models may net a good deal...you be the judge.
> 
> I've never purchased from Tillys but so far so good - I bought this GWX-5700 and it immediately showed out of stock after they sent the order confirmation so must have been the last one (now confirmed shipped so hopefully I'll really get it):
> View attachment 13251253
> 
> 
> But still available for $160 after coupon:
> View attachment 13251271


Ah snap that's a pretty good deal. I am so tempted to grab the DW-5035 D:


----------



## Ottovonn

Actually, I was so, so close to buying it. At the checkout screen, the watch total comes down to about 174 bucks. Not bad. I managed to exercise self-restraint. I'm trying to save watch funds for a bigger purchase later. I recommend others who want this square to pick it up while it's still there -- take advantage of the slight discount.


----------



## Sir-Guy

I don't know if it counts as a screaming deal, but Amazon has the forum favorite GW-M5610 on sale for $89. (Usually seems to fluctuate around $95, $98, $105 ish.)

https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-GWM5610-1-Solar-Black-Resin/dp/B007RWZHXO


----------



## marked

Not necessarily a deal, but macy's online is showing the GPR-B1000 in stock:

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...c=131&ruleId=24&searchPass=matchNone&slotId=1

With coupons, etc someone can get a decent deal.


----------



## marked

Also available at nordstrom:
https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/g-shoc...ordsearch-personalizedsort&color=black/ green


----------



## Cvamos

And in white (GW-M5610MD-7CR), at what I believe is a pretty good price ($110).

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07B9C5MSY/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## Byron2701

Love to live in Europe! Same "prices" but EURO as currency instead of USD...

Thank you, taxes and customs o|


----------



## kubr1ck

Ottovonn said:


> Actually, I was so, so close to buying it. At the checkout screen, the watch total comes down to about 174 bucks. Not bad. I managed to exercise self-restraint. I'm trying to save watch funds for a bigger purchase later. I recommend others who want this square to pick it up while it's still there -- take advantage of the slight discount.


This is what I paid at Macy's online. In a few years, this piece will sell for $500 easily. You should buy it and flip it later if you're not into it. It's a beauty though. :-!


----------



## CC

Let's celebrate World Cup fever with my European friends.

MTG-B1000 for €415.50 (£380) using code 'BRANW'...

https://www.bijourama.com/p-montre-...istance-aux-chocs-homme-casio-293465-203.html


----------



## acadian

CC said:


> Let's celebrate World Cup fever with my European friends.
> 
> MTG-B1000 for €415.50 (£380) using code 'BRANW'...
> 
> https://www.bijourama.com/p-montre-...istance-aux-chocs-homme-casio-293465-203.html


wow that's an amazing deal - almost 1/2 off!


----------



## CC

acadian said:


> wow that's an amazing deal - almost 1/2 off!


I thought it was an error so waited until mine was despatched before sharing ;-)


----------



## acadian

CC said:


> I thought it was an error so waited until mine was despatched before sharing ;-)


:think: wonder if they would ship to the US

Never mind - looks like they sold out.


----------



## germanos30

+30 euro for ship to US and Canada.


----------



## germanos30

I got mine in basket for 425,50 ;-)


----------



## acadian

germanos30 said:


> I got mine in basket for 425,50 ;-)


but when you go to checkout it says the item is not available and there might be a delay shipping.


----------



## yankeexpress

Sir-Guy said:


> I don't know if it counts as a screaming deal, but Amazon has the forum favorite GW-M5610 on sale for $89. (Usually seems to fluctuate around $95, $98, $105 ish.)
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-GWM5610-1-Solar-Black-Resin/dp/B007RWZHXO





Cvamos said:


> And in white (GW-M5610MD-7CR), at what I believe is a pretty good price ($110).
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07B9C5MSY/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


Thanks for the links!

After some thought and brainstorming and realizing I Had some Amazon credits, I ordered both and plan to swap the resin (bezel and band) to create a positive screen white and a blacked out M5610 and put on my spare soft GW-5000 resin strap.


----------



## GaryK30

Amazon has the GAW-100B-1A2 for under $138 today.

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-G-SHOCK-Quartz-Resin-Casual/dp/B07BCSMD3X


----------



## CC

'PERFECTDAY' 15% off eBay.

Change your location to U.S and anyone can use it ;-)


----------



## kubr1ck

CC said:


> 'PERFECTDAY' 15% off eBay.
> 
> Change your location to U.S and anyone can use it ;-)


That's pretty cool. Let us know if it works. You'll be making a lot of people very happy, lol.


----------



## whoagorgeous

Any deals on a Rangeman? Don't have any particular model within the line but would like to add another Gshock to my collection. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

kubr1ck said:


> That's pretty cool. Let us know if it works. You'll be making a lot of people very happy, lol.


Yup works. Already ordered my first non G Casio, saved £67.50


----------



## marked

Pretty good deal on a gw7900-1 on ebay for around $72 shipped.

https://m.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Shoc...833608&hash=item2aa9679465:g:WzsAAOSwuCFa~Jvv

Use code PERFECTDAY


----------



## stockae92

CC said:


> 'PERFECTDAY' 15% off eBay.
> 
> Change your location to U.S and anyone can use it ;-)


Thanks but my wallet is crying now ... LOL


----------



## Steelerswit

stockae92 said:


> Thanks but my wallet is crying now ... LOL


Mine too, just used the code on a sparkly for Mrs. Wit.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## GaryK30

GaryK30 said:


> Amazon has the GAW-100B-1A2 for under $138 today.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-G-SHOCK-Quartz-Resin-Casual/dp/B07BCSMD3X


Dropped to about $131 today.


----------



## Motorcycle Man

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens...631581?hash=item1a0a47dd5d:g:Aq0AAOSw7FRWYggT


----------



## GaryK30

GaryK30 said:


> Amazon has the GAW-100B-1A2 for under $138 today.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-G-SHOCK-Quartz-Resin-Casual/dp/B07BCSMD3X


It's under $128 today. It seems to drop every day.


----------



## dumpweed

Google Express is offering 25% Off (Max $100 Discount) when you apply promo code EXTRA25 during checkout. Shipping is free on orders of $35+ (may vary by store). https://express.google.com


----------



## Rattttttttttt

Ebay has a 15% discount today on everything. Until 11pm https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0711/65169.html?rmvSB=true&ul_ref=http%253A%252F%252Fr.ebay.com%252Frover%252F1%252F711-53200-19255-0%252F1%253Fff3%253D4%2526pub%253D5575106926%2526toolid%253D10001%2526campid%253D5337606396%2526customid%253D%2526mpre%253Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fpages.ebay.com%252Fpromo%252F2018%252F0711%252F65169.html%2526srcrot%253D711-53200-19255-0%2526rvr_id%253D1594873163927%2526rvr_ts%253D8af1c7e21640aa4664d26185fff96daa

Just got a Rangeman pretty cheap on there a few minutes ago.


----------



## whoagorgeous

Got a link to that rangeman?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rattttttttttt

https://m.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Shock-Digital-Dial-Green-Resin-Strap-Mens-Watch-GW9400-3CR-/152965757858?txnId=1747573732005

After the promo it was around $140. That same Ebay store also has the black one.


----------



## g-addict

GWN-1000-2AJF for $249.99 on Amazon (third-party seller with Prime). Only 1 left. This is the blue model with silver bezel and standard LCD display (one of the few non-reverse LCD GWN-1000 models) that is discontinued according to g-shock.jp. It is going for much more on eBay. Very tempted to buy this myself if only I didn't already have a GWN-1000C-1A.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00L8M9YZ6/


----------



## yankeexpress

g-addict said:


> GWN-1000-2AJF for $249.99 on Amazon (third-party seller with Prime). Only 1 left. This is the blue model with silver bezel and standard LCD display (one of the few non-reverse LCD GWN-1000 models) that is discontinued according to g-shock.jp. It is going for much more on eBay. Very tempted to buy this myself if only I didn't already have a GWN-1000C-1A.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00L8M9YZ6/


Good price! Also was only interested in the positive screen Gulfmasters until the price got so low, the yellow became irresistible:

Gulfmasters



















Nothing wrong with having a few spares in various colorways.


----------



## Steelerswit

g-addict said:


> GWN-1000-2AJF for $249.99 on Amazon (third-party seller with Prime). Only 1 left. This is the blue model with silver bezel and standard LCD display (one of the few non-reverse LCD GWN-1000 models) that is discontinued according to g-shock.jp. It is going for much more on eBay. Very tempted to buy this myself if only I didn't already have a GWN-1000C-1A.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00L8M9YZ6/


gone


----------



## g-addict

Yeah that wasn't going to last long, glad someone from the forum got it (not me)


----------



## clusca

For those from EU who are interested in Gulfmaster, it is still available in good price from here: Casio G-Shock GWN-Q1000-7AER


----------



## CC

clusca said:


> For those from EU who are interested in Gulfmaster, it is still available in good price from here: Casio G-Shock GWN-Q1000-7AER


Been oos for a few weeks now. They had 126, I bought 4.


----------



## clusca

@CC
Yes, you are right, they're OOS. I checked on it some time ago and were available and this time did not pay attention whether they were "på lager" or not


----------



## tommy.arashikage

GW-5000 available from WATCHSHOP on Rakuten Global Market for $255.54usd.


----------



## Ottovonn

tommy.arashikage said:


> GW-5000 available from WATCHSHOP on Rakuten Global Market for $255.54usd.


If I didn't have two 5000s, I'd jump on this. I remember when I paid close to 400 bucks for my first one. :roll:


----------



## kenls

tommy.arashikage said:


> GW-5000 available from WATCHSHOP on Rakuten Global Market for $255.54usd.


Just ordered one.


----------



## willydribble

G-SHOCK DW-5600HR-1ER £ 71.25
www.bluetomato.com


----------



## willydribble

G-SHOCK DW-5600HR-1ER £ 71.25
www.bluetomato.com


----------



## Divine_Madcat

So, i know it is a bit hit or miss, but thought I would throw a heads-up for anyone interested; i found (and bought) a GPW2000-3A and a GWNQ1000-1A (did not buy) both for $299 at TJ-Maxx. Everything was complete in box (but of course, the warranty card was not stamped), so not a bad deal at all compared to retail. 

Like i said, i know its hit or miss, but maybe worth checking your favorite haunts just in case.


----------



## kenls

Watches2u.com has a few Casio bargains HERE whilst stock lasts / the next couple of days. (I purchased one of my Rangeman from them)

Eg. DW-6900BBN-1ER for £54.99

GR-8900-1ER for £69.00


----------



## Drunken_Munki

kenls said:


> Watches2u.com has a few Casio bargains HERE whilst stock lasts / the next couple of days. (I purchased one of my Rangeman from them)
> 
> Eg. DW-6900BBN-1ER for £54.99
> 
> GR-8900-1ER for £69.00


Have you used these before I've read so many mixed reviews of this company

G-Shock Newbie


----------



## kenls

Drunken_Munki said:


> Have you used these before I've read so many mixed reviews of this company
> 
> G-Shock Newbie


I had no problems with my Rangeman purchase. Nothing spectacular, just a straightforward online purchase.


----------



## Drunken_Munki

kenls said:


> I had no problems with my Rangeman purchase. Nothing spectacular, just a straightforward online purchase.


Ok great thank you I'll have a look they might have something I want

G-Shock Newbie


----------



## Urabus23

https://www.allikestore.com/default/casio-g-shock.html

Use "Summer25" at Allike to get 25% off. That's on top of the no VAT for non euro orders.


----------



## andyahs

Urabus23 said:


> https://www.allikestore.com/default/casio-g-shock.html
> 
> Use "Summer23" at Allike to get 25% off. That's on top of the no VAT for non euro orders.


Code is Summer25 I believe.


----------



## stockae92

Urabus23 said:


> https://www.allikestore.com/default/casio-g-shock.html
> 
> Use "Summer23" at Allike to get 25% off. That's on top of the no VAT for non euro orders.


I got this message

"Coupon code "Summer23" is not valid."


----------



## Urabus23

stockae92 said:


> I got this message
> 
> "Coupon code "Summer23" is not valid."


Oops...its Summer25...sorry


----------



## andyahs

Urabus23 said:


> Oops...its Summer25...sorry


Yep just ordered my 35th Anniversary Frogman for $400...thanks!


----------



## CC

Urabus23 said:


> https://www.allikestore.com/default/casio-g-shock.html
> 
> Use "Summer25" at Allike to get 25% off. That's on top of the no VAT for non euro orders.


Nice catch! Last GST-B100TFB on its way to me


----------



## andyahs

CC said:


> Nice catch! Last GST-B100TFB on its way to me
> 
> View attachment 13342501


Winner


----------



## GaryK30

PacParts sale.

24 Hour Sale! (Retail Customer Promo Only)

ONLINE SALE ONLY...Save 10% Off Retail Price On ALL Items!

Use Promo Code: 10PAC

Thank you for being a great customer of ours!

Consumer Electronic Parts and Accessories at PacParts, Inc.

Sale Ends at 5pm PST., Friday 8/3/18


----------



## acadian

GaryK30 said:


> PacParts sale.
> 
> 24 Hour Sale! (Retail Customer Promo Only)
> 
> ONLINE SALE ONLY...Save 10% Off Retail Price On ALL Items!
> 
> Use Promo Code: 10PAC
> 
> Thank you for being a great customer of ours!
> 
> Consumer Electronic Parts and Accessories at PacParts, Inc.
> 
> Sale Ends at 5pm PST., Friday 8/3/18


I was just going to post about this.

Just placed my order.


----------



## GaryK30

acadian said:


> I was just going to post about this.
> 
> Just placed my order.


I wish they'd have a bigger sale sometime, like 20% or 25% off. The only ones I've seen are 10% off.


----------



## acadian

GaryK30 said:


> I wish they'd have a bigger sale sometime, like 20% or 25% off. The only ones I've seen are 10% off.


yeah I've never seen any big sales from PacParts...but they, if you place a big enough order you kind of get free shipping. LOL.

Better than nothing I guess.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Thank you guys for mentioning the Pacparts sale. I didn’t think I’d get anything, but then ended up ordering the blue strap for the GPR-B1000 Rangeman! ;-) Was still expensive, but at least got a slight discount.

I think it will be nice to put the blue strap on my GPR once in awhile...


----------



## clusca

For those interested in buying GWF-D1000: Watchia.com has it for 400 GBP


----------



## dududuckling

Possibly the last new GPW-2000TFB-1A sold in the country?

https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/mai...8CqYB9T5Ue_v03SnPwRoC17sQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

- - - Updated - - -

Possibly the last new GPW-2000TFB-1A sold in the country?

https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/mai...8CqYB9T5Ue_v03SnPwRoC17sQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## kubr1ck

dududuckling said:


> Possibly the last new GPW-2000TFB-1A sold in the country?
> 
> https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/mai...8CqYB9T5Ue_v03SnPwRoC17sQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Possibly the last new GPW-2000TFB-1A sold in the country?
> 
> https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/mai...8CqYB9T5Ue_v03SnPwRoC17sQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


Don't know if it's the only new one in the country, but possibly the only one sold at MSRP. The prices for these things are outrageous now. Probably because they stopped production.


----------



## CC

I'd love a Gold GPW, but...


----------



## GaryK30

eBay 15% off coupon.

Limited Time!
Your 15% Coupon Is On.

You've got until 10 pm PT to save on everything.*
Use code PRONTO15.
Shop Now

Max $100 off orders $25+. *See details.

https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0...ode=32TE76001_T_AGMES&run-date=20180808081000


----------



## Steelerswit

bought 2 bezels (7900KG & GW-9000), 3 nato perlon bands for Mrs. Wit, and USS Discovery Hallmark ornament. saved just under $16 and everything was free shipping, so i got the most savings.

i was going to wait for a 10% bucks, but this is better.

- - - Updated - - -

bought 2 bezels (7900KG & GW-9000), 3 nato perlon bands for Mrs. Wit, and USS Discovery Hallmark ornament. saved just under $16 and everything was free shipping, so i got the most savings.

i was going to wait for a 10% bucks, but this is better.


----------



## Motorcycle Man

How low can they go?!?!...

https://www.ebay.com/i/273049213475?ul_noapp=true


----------



## kubr1ck

CC said:


> I'd love a Gold GPW, but...
> 
> View attachment 13374577


Wow that's horrific.


----------



## Steelerswit

kubr1ck said:


> Wow that's horrific.


does that include a barrel?


----------



## Mister X

Steelerswit said:


> does that include a barrel?


And a kiss, I usually get kissed when I get f'd.

- - - Updated - - -



Steelerswit said:


> does that include a barrel?


And a kiss, I usually get kissed when I get f'd.


----------



## Davidka

$245.00 seems like a good price for a CASIO G-SHOCK GB-5600B-1JF 2nd Generation Bluetooth Smartphone Link

https://www.ebay.com/itm/CASIO-G-SH...323380717189?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10


----------



## willydribble

GMW-5000-1ER resin strap back in limited supply at casio uk

GMW-B5000-1ER | G-SHOCK


----------



## Sir-Guy

willydribble said:


> GMW-5000-1ER resin strap back in limited supply at casio uk
> 
> GMW-B5000-1ER | G-SHOCK












 Neat.


----------



## acadian

THIS looks like a good deal

DW-5600p-9 for $72.55

Get yer yeller on! (I had to pick up another one at that price)


----------



## buddhashenglong

The Nordstrom Rack in my neighborhood has G-Shocks at half MSRP. GW-M5610 PC-1 at 69.98


----------



## CC

15% off eBay (UK) today 10am - 8pm with code 'PIGGYBANK'.

Min spend of £20, max discount of £50.


----------



## dodgerduke

Today on Amazon, the GW M5610BC is only $160. Not sold from Amazon but the seller has a 95% positive rating. Negative display, combi bracelet.

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-G-Shoc...id=1534525392&sr=8-2&keywords=casio+gwm5610bc

- - - Updated - - -

Today on Amazon, the GW M5610BC is only $160. Not sold from Amazon but the seller has a 95% positive rating. Negative display, combi bracelet.

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-G-Shoc...id=1534525392&sr=8-2&keywords=casio+gwm5610bc


----------



## GunnerDB10

Hi first post. Seen this good deal on John Lewis UK. Not sure how long will last. 3 in stock at time of post. Sorry couldn't post link. Its the GPR B1000 Rangeman for £639.20. Hopefully someone can get a deal on here.


----------



## kenls

GunnerDB10 said:


> Hi first post. Seen this good deal on John Lewis UK. Not sure how long will last. 3 in stock at time of post. Sorry couldn't post link. Its the GPR B1000 Rangeman for £639.20. Hopefully someone can get a deal on here.


Welcome and nice first post GunnerDB10. Here's the LINK. (John Lewis don't appear to ship internationally though.)


----------



## clusca

You can change your country at the top right corner and international shipping appears to be available (at additional charge of course)


----------



## nkwatchy

Haha anyone else notice this on that John Lewis listing?

I have so many questions...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

clusca said:


> You can change your country at the top right corner and international shipping appears to be available (at additional charge of course)


Looks like its Europe only. Still unavailable (for example) USA and Australia



nkwatchy said:


> Haha anyone else notice this on that John Lewis listing?
> 
> I have so many questions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


requires a couple of AA's perhaps...


----------



## germanos30

Ships international.


----------



## clusca

Germanos30, I thought so, but when you switch to US delivery, for some reason it says "International delivery unavailable".


----------



## adnj

^^^ Tariff uncertainty.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Amazon has the GW-M5610BA-1JF on sale for $137. I usually see this one between $155-$165. This is the blue-and-black solar/atomic square. Pretty cool.

https://www.amazon.com/CASIO-G-SHOCK-GW-M5610BA-1JF-MULTIBANDS-POWERED/dp/B00JRKDGSM


----------



## acadian

Sir-Guy said:


> Amazon has the GW-M5610BA-1JF on sale for $137. I usually see this one between $155-$165. This is the blue-and-black solar/atomic square. Pretty cool.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/CASIO-G-SHOCK-GW-M5610BA-1JF-MULTIBANDS-POWERED/dp/B00JRKDGSM


Thanks for that - been looking at those for a while. Had to jump on this.


----------



## CC

£130 with code 'CG54'

https://www.watches2u.com/watches/casio/gst-w300g-1a2er-mens-g-shock-watch.html


----------



## Motorcycle Man

https://gearpatrol.com/2018/08/21/g-shock-dw5600-barneys-japan/


----------



## clusca

For EU guys https://www.bijourama.com/ 20% off when BIJI20 applied  Casio included (i.e. GMW-B5000, MTG-B1000).


----------



## CC

clusca said:


> For EU guys https://www.bijourama.com/ 20% off when BIJI20 applied  Casio included (i.e. GMW-B5000, MTG-B1000).


Not bad. Not as good as the deal I got from them...


----------



## Tapir

How did you receive such offer and price?


Wysłane z mojego Redmi Note 4 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## clusca

@CC
Yep, I remember  Those days are gone


----------



## acadian

CC said:


> Not bad. Not as good as the deal I got from them...


yeah for anyone looking for a GMW-B5000D-1ER it's a great deal


----------



## CC

Tapir said:


> How did you receive such offer and price?
> 
> Wysłane z mojego Redmi Note 4 przy użyciu Tapatalka


Dunno. They must of priced it wrong but it was there for weeks and I bought 3.
Also posted it in this thread.


----------



## CC

acadian said:


> yeah for anyone looking for a GMW-B5000D-1ER it's a great deal


Yup. Just be aware they don't actually have it in stock.


----------



## clusca

Same was with MTG-B1000 - weren't in stock but when finally showed up, were delivered to the buyers


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Our friend Rob at Topper Jewelers is working his magic again... they just started a new promotion if you buy any of these models listed you get a New Era DW5600 G-Shock, that watch is a stunner and loving the little storage compartment that looks like a 59FIFTY hat so cool, I can't wait to see this in person.

https://shop.topperjewelers.com/collections/new-era-x-g-shock-dw-5600ne-1-35th-anniversary-2018

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidka

Great price for the atomic solar 5610 on Amazon $95/£80

US: Casio Men's G-Shock GWM5610-1 Tough Solar Black Resin Sport Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007RWZHXO/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_GdjGBbK64S1RJ










UK: Casio G-Shock Men's Watch GW-M5610-1ER https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001414NT8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_whjGBbQPQ2C5C


----------



## CC

^ Slightly cheaper here with their 15% off promotion...

https://www.chapelle.co.uk/casio-g-shock-wave-ceptor-black-digital-watch-gw-m5610-1er


----------



## Hammermountain

Thanks CC! And they had the DTW collab as well.... Has anyone ordered from chapelle before?


----------



## CC

Hammermountain said:


> Thanks CC! And they had the DTW collab as well.... Has anyone ordered from chapelle before?


You're welcome.

Yes, used them before and all good.
I ordered a GST-B100X-1AER and 2 GW-6902K-9JR yesterday.


----------



## banderor

Macy's has a 15% off deal this weekend with code PREVIEW. That takes $75 off an Origin Gold 35th Anniversary Frogman: $500 retail > $425 shipped with code. :-!


----------



## dumpweed

Macy still have the DW5600HR-1 with *screwback* pictures:
https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...sin-strap-watch-48x42mm-dw5600hr-1?ID=2939371


----------



## TheBigBurrito

dumpweed said:


> Macy still have the DW5600HR-1 with *screwback* pictures:
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...sin-strap-watch-48x42mm-dw5600hr-1?ID=2939371


The pic of the screw back case is a mistake in that product description. If you zoom into the pic of the screw back case, you can see it says: GW-5000HR-1JF. They're selling the DW-5600-HR. Bummer, I was very excited about this, but that price would have been way too good to be true.


----------



## FROG

dumpweed said:


> Macy still have the DW5600HR-1 with *screwback* pictures:
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...sin-strap-watch-48x42mm-dw5600hr-1?ID=2939371


Something ain't right about that ad. The images show a mix of DW-5600HR-1 and GW-5000HR...

The DW-5600HR-1 is NOT a screwback.


----------



## Worker

If you’re in the Detroit area, Tappers in the mall at Troy had a nice selection of G’s including a gold tornado frog, the newest MTG models and a full metal square silver (among many others) at 20% off thru the end of August. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Motorcycle Man

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...210677?hash=item363a4abd75:g:V9cAAOSwOvRbbG-R


----------



## CC

Motorcycle Man said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...210677?hash=item363a4abd75:g:V9cAAOSwOvRbbG-R


Pre-owned. Watch only no box, papers or charger.
No so good...


----------



## CC

15% off eBay...

https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0...9%26rvr_ts%3D7e0d23421650ac84dfb58decfff46e13


----------



## GaryK30

PacParts 15% off Labor Day Sale. This is better than their normal 10% off sales. Time to stock up on those metal GMW bracelets and bezels or Rangeman v2 Toyota blue straps.

15% Off Labor Day Sale! 
Casio Parts & Accessories Only Sale!
PROMO CODE: SAVE15
Online Sale Only

Enter promo code SAVE15 at checkout, you'll get 15% off all Casio parts and accessories.

Expires September 03, 2018 at 5pm PST.

Consumer Electronic Parts and Accessories at PacParts, Inc.


----------



## lukemeetze

GaryK30 said:


> PacParts 15% off Labor Day Sale. This is better than their normal 10% off sales. Time to stock up on those metal GMW bracelets and bezels or Rangeman v2 Toyota blue straps.
> 
> 15% Off Labor Day Sale!
> Casio Parts & Accessories Only Sale!
> PROMO CODE: SAVE15
> Online Sale Only
> 
> Enter promo code SAVE15 at checkout, you'll get 15% off all Casio parts and accessories.
> 
> Expires September 03, 2018 at 5pm PST.
> 
> Consumer Electronic Parts and Accessories at PacParts, Inc.


Or you could just order from American Perfit and save more then the 15%.


----------



## lukemeetze

GaryK30 said:


> PacParts 15% off Labor Day Sale. This is better than their normal 10% off sales. Time to stock up on those metal GMW bracelets and bezels or Rangeman v2 Toyota blue straps.
> 
> 15% Off Labor Day Sale!
> Casio Parts & Accessories Only Sale!
> PROMO CODE: SAVE15
> Online Sale Only
> 
> Enter promo code SAVE15 at checkout, you'll get 15% off all Casio parts and accessories.
> 
> Expires September 03, 2018 at 5pm PST.
> 
> Consumer Electronic Parts and Accessories at PacParts, Inc.


That's a decent amount on a large order.


----------



## STavros78

CC said:


> 15% off eBay...
> 
> https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0...9%26rvr_ts%3D7e0d23421650ac84dfb58decfff46e13


Is it valid only for US accounts? i tried but it says cannot apply in my order


----------



## CC

STavros78 said:


> Is it valid only for US accounts? i tried but it says cannot apply in my order


Right...

Go on your ebay account and go to account settings
Then on left hand menu go to addresses and change Registration address to USA (do not change delivery address)
You should get a message congratulating on your move to the US and then click submit
Then browse on the UK site and see what you want to buy, when you know and have the product page - amend the url to ebay.com(instead of .co.uk)
If done successfully you should see the price in £ and dollars
Add to basket and choose paypal.

But don't say it come from me ;-)
I've just saved £60 on a non watch purchase.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Hey, guys I'm seeing some decent (not great) prices on Wal-Marts website. Some of you might be able to find something worthwhile.

https://www.walmart.com/browse/casi...id=57501&search_sort=100&facet=shelf_id:57501


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

My local Target currently has this (F91WM-3A) for ~$20...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; can anyone find it for cheaper?

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Casio-Me...tiser_id=334f264d-f2d3-462b-872a-2ee6d17438ed


----------



## Steelerswit

Ebay 20% off $25 purchase through 3 Sept. Single item or multiple in CART. 1 Time use. 

Code JUSTRELAX

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Tapir

It works only for selected items

Wysłane z mojego Redmi Note 4 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Steelerswit

Tapir said:


> It works only for selected items
> 
> Wysłane z mojego Redmi Note 4 przy użyciu Tapatalka


Yeah, just read it better, my bad, but I've been awake 22.5 hrs. Waiting for a sig required package.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## dkh

Kohl's has a Labor Day sale going on, a bunch of GShocks included. Decent sale prices, and online coupons that can be combined. Example: Mudman G-9000-1V, sale price $79.20, but using promo codes GET20 and LABORDAY brings the total price to under $55. I don't have enough posts to link, but just go to the Kohl's website and look around. Unfortunately today is the last day of the sale.


----------



## Trandy

www.mygiftstop.com

Located in Connecticut....10% off coupon for Labor Day....just ordered a GW-2310....got it for $77.00 and change.

Decent selection of G-Shocks.


----------



## javylsu

After watching the price on Amazon and a few other sites for months, I finally nabbed a GW-M5610 for my "strike price" of around $75. Bed Bath and Beyond has them of $96.99, and you can use one of the always-available 20% off coupons which makes it $77.59 USD:










https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/st...m-solar-sport-watch-in-black-resin/1060900432


----------



## marked

Bloomingdales has the chrome gmw-b5000 in stock again.

https://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/pr...=1|1|20|20&rsid=undefined&smp=exactMultiMatch

Here's a. ONE TIME USE 10% off code for anyone who wants it:
XG0RDADV941E


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

marked said:


> Bloomingdales has the chrome gmw-b5000 in stock again.
> 
> https://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/pr...=1|1|20|20&rsid=undefined&smp=exactMultiMatch
> 
> Here's a. ONE TIME USE 10% off code for anyone who wants it:
> XG0RDADV941E


And I realized they charge tax....


----------



## Davidka

javylsu said:


> After watching the price on Amazon and a few other sites for months, I finally nabbed a GW-M5610 for my "strike price" of around $75. Bed Bath and Beyond has them of $96.99, and you can use one of the always-available 20% off coupons which makes it $77.59 USD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/st...m-solar-sport-watch-in-black-resin/1060900432


Should have known that the minute I buy one prices will drop...


----------



## ryan93civic

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...d78f:g:F4gAAOSwi1pblbNi&LH_ItemCondition=3000

Looks legit not sure.


----------



## Mulv

ryan93civic said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...d78f:g:F4gAAOSwi1pblbNi&LH_ItemCondition=3000
> 
> Looks legit not sure.


Was genuinely contemplating pulling the trigger on that, as it's very cheap and looks genuine - but on closer inspection of the photos, it's clearly been apart and reassembled badly - you can see how wonky the solar 'panels' are.


----------



## banderor

If you're interested in getting Frogman GWF1000, I had a good experience buying this watch from this vendor, and it's a heck of a deal.









https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...lar-Multi-Band-Atomic-53mm-Watch/292522550873


----------



## marked

banderor said:


> If you're interested in getting Frogman GWF1000, I had a good experience buying this watch from this vendor, and it's a heck of a deal.
> 
> View attachment 13468413
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...lar-Multi-Band-Atomic-53mm-Watch/292522550873


this is even a better deal when you pay with credit or debit through ebay's checkout system (not PAYPAL) and use code "money20" for an additional $20 off


----------



## germanos30

And seller dont ships international :'(


----------



## adnj

germanos30 said:


> And seller dont ships international :'(


Wherever you are, there are typically services that forward packages from Miami, New York and LA in the US to overseas locations for an additional fee. Check with others where you live.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

Until midnight tonight, or until stocks last (currently 4) watches2u have a Casio GST-W130BD-1AER for £198.99


----------



## lukemeetze

marked said:


> this is even a better deal when you pay with credit or debit through ebay's checkout system (not PAYPAL) and use code "money20" for an additional $20 off


What items does this work on?


----------



## Motorcycle Man

Is this site still legit????

https://www.nywatchstore.com/gw94001c.html


----------



## Motorcycle Man

Is this site still legit????

https://www.nywatchstore.com/gw94001c.html


----------



## acadian

Motorcycle Man said:


> Is this site still legit????
> 
> https://www.nywatchstore.com/gw94001c.html


damn that's tempting


----------



## marked

Why not just buy from jomashop.com or something:

https://www.jomashop.com/casio-watch-gw9400-1.html

It's $200 now but frequently drops down to $180 or you can often find $20 off $200 coupons for Joma.... At least you know Joma is pretty reputable.

Not sure about NYwatchstore.com



acadian said:


> damn that's tempting


----------



## Falconett

kenls said:


> Until midnight tonight, or until stocks last (currently 4) watches2u have a Casio GST-W130BD-1AER for £198.99
> 
> View attachment 13470669


They've got these now for $55. Also in blue. 
https://www.watches2u.com/watches/casio/g-7900-1er-mens-g-shock-g-rescue-black-watch.html









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_san

germanos30 said:


> And seller dont ships international :'(


For sellers that dont ship international, I use Aramex shop and ship. Once you register with them, they provide 25 or more addresses worldwide. So you can always ship to the local address and aramex will further ship it to you. It's what i do and works great!

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Any pre-orders still out there on metal squares (w/ resin bands)?


----------



## JustOneMore45

kenls said:


> Until midnight tonight, or until stocks last (currently 4) watches2u have a Casio GST-W130BD-1AER for £198.99
> 
> View attachment 13470669


Thanks! I'm getting the blue one to go with my red. The 7900 is my favourite Gshock


----------



## Motorcycle Man

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...806563&hash=item441bb3e659:g:9tQAAOSwJTta0LA5


----------



## CC

Motorcycle Man said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...806563&hash=item441bb3e659:g:9tQAAOSwJTta0LA5


Post #1317.


----------



## Motorcycle Man

DOH!...


----------



## Eric.S

marked said:


> Why not just buy from jomashop.com or something:
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/casio-watch-gw9400-1.html
> 
> It's $200 now but frequently drops down to $180 or you can often find $20 off $200 coupons for Joma.... At least you know Joma is pretty reputable.
> 
> Not sure about NYwatchstore.com


Seems legit. They have a YouTube channel of same name with thousands of watch videos. But again I'm not familiar with them nor have I ever bought from them so try at your own risk.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Eric.S said:


> Seems legit. They have a YouTube channel of same name with thousands of watch videos. But again I'm not familiar with them nor have I ever bought from them so try at your own risk.


I bought a Citizen Blue Angel's Chrono. They're on par with any other grey market dealer.

That said you could probably pick up a plain gw9400 for what $100 used? Why pay more?


----------



## acadian

Spirit of the Watch said:


> I bought a Citizen Blue Angel's Chrono. They're on par with any other grey market dealer.
> 
> That said you could probably pick up a plain gw9400 for what $100 used? Why pay more?


I don't think I've every seen one go for that low - unless I haven't been looking hard enough or it's a very used/abused one.

I just picked one up in close to mint condition for $125 and I'm super happy with it. I'm surprised I like it as much as I do.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

acadian said:


> I don't think I've every seen one go for that low - unless I haven't been looking hard enough or it's a very used/abused one.
> 
> I just picked one up in close to mint condition for $125 and I'm super happy with it. I'm surprised I like it as much as I do.


Well prices seem to have come up since. It looks like someone's trying to move one at $150 right now. Probably offer $100 and end up paying $100-120. I'm only aware as I've been considering selling mine for a while. I bought it at an AD when it came out. I wore it every day for nearly a year but I've since moved on. At these prices I'll wait.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Double post


----------



## kenls

Chapelle currently has the GW-6902K-9JR ICERC in stock for £125


----------



## Mulv

kenls said:


> Chapelle currently has the GW-6902K-9JR ICERC in stock for £125


Nice one, just placed an order!


----------



## acadian

Mulv said:


> Nice one, just placed an order!


you might have gotten the last one - they are now out of stock.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Macy's has 25% VIP coupon going on I couldn't resist and bought the MTGB1000B...so I'll let you folks use your imagination you can either buy a GMWB5000 at sticker price (they currently have on site) and take off 25% or buy either the recently released MTGB1000 (silver or black, be careful both have the same black model stock photo on macys.com so pick the MTGB1000B if you want the black version, the one with the lower price is just the silver one).

Credit goes to the guy that mentioned it on the GMWB5000 availability thread.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Macy's has 25% VIP coupon going on I couldn't resist and bought the MTGB1000B...so I'll let you folks use your imagination you can either buy a GMWB5000 at sticker price (they currently have on site) and take off 25% or buy either the recently released MTGB1000 (silver or black, be careful both have the same black model stock photo on macys.com so pick the MTGB1000B if you want the black version, the one with the lower price is just the silver one).
> 
> Credit goes to the guy that mentioned it on the GMWB5000 availability thread.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


maybe it's just me but I'm not seeing the GMWB5000 on there.


----------



## kubr1ck

acadian said:


> maybe it's just me but I'm not seeing the GMWB5000 on there.


It pops up every once in a while then disappears in a flash.


----------



## stockae92

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Macy's has 25% VIP coupon going on I couldn't resist and bought the MTGB1000B...so I'll let you folks use your imagination you can either buy a GMWB5000 at sticker price (they currently have on site) and take off 25% or buy either the recently released MTGB1000 (silver or black, be careful both have the same black model stock photo on macys.com so pick the MTGB1000B if you want the black version, the one with the lower price is just the silver one).
> 
> Credit goes to the guy that mentioned it on the GMWB5000 availability thread.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Nice, I think that's a good price for the MTG-B1000B. I am tempted with one of the Macy exclusive Box set with bluetooth over head headphones. I just thought the G-Shock branded headphones would be pretty cool.


----------



## stockae92

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Macy's has 25% VIP coupon going on I couldn't resist and bought the MTGB1000B...so I'll let you folks use your imagination you can either buy a GMWB5000 at sticker price (they currently have on site) and take off 25% or buy either the recently released MTGB1000 (silver or black, be careful both have the same black model stock photo on macys.com so pick the MTGB1000B if you want the black version, the one with the lower price is just the silver one).
> 
> Credit goes to the guy that mentioned it on the GMWB5000 availability thread.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Nice, I think that's a good price for the MTG-B1000B. I am tempted with one of the Macy exclusive Box set with bluetooth over head headphones. I just thought the G-Shock branded headphones would be pretty cool.


----------



## acadian

kubr1ck said:


> It pops up every once in a while then disappears in a flash.


yeah I was finally able to add one to my cart - but then I started thinking "do you really need another one?"

I wanted to get another one to mod but decided to be reasonable and pass. I rather wait to see that Casio releases next.


----------



## Ottovonn

acadian said:


> yeah I was finally able to add one to my cart - but then I started thinking "do you really need another one?"
> 
> I wanted to get another one to mod but decided to be reasonable and pass. I rather wait to see that Casio releases next.


I feel similarly. Once I saw the VIP promo code offer, I also headed to Macy's and almost left with a black MTG with red accents at around 600 bucks! What a steal!

It took a lot of willpower, but I closed the window. I figured that I'm fine with my collection for now and adding it would lead to some regret. I also want to see what Casio releases later in the year.


----------



## acadian

Ottovonn said:


> I feel similarly. Once I saw the VIP promo code offer, I also headed to Macy's and almost left with a black MTG with red accents at around 600 bucks! What a steal!
> 
> It took a lot of willpower, but I closed the window. I figured that I'm fine with my collection for now and adding it would lead to some regret. I also want to see what Casio releases later in the year.


ha ha I literally added it to my cart like 3 times.

Deep inside I really really really want a full resin GMWB5000. I love my all metal but I would probably wear it more often if it was full resin. But I wouldn't mind keeping one stock.

I know I'm weird...


----------



## GaryK30

acadian said:


> ha ha I literally added it to my cart like 3 times.
> 
> Deep inside I really really really want a full resin GMWB5000. I love my all metal but I would probably wear it more often if it was full resin. But I wouldn't mind keeping one stock.
> 
> I know I'm weird...


I like the clean design of the new one with the blue accents on the resin strap, but I'd probably like it better with a positive display.


----------



## Ottovonn

acadian said:


> ha ha I literally added it to my cart like 3 times.
> 
> Deep inside I really really really want a full resin GMWB5000. I love my all metal but I would probably wear it more often if it was full resin. But I wouldn't mind keeping one stock.
> 
> I know I'm weird...


Nah, not weird. I think all things considered, I will always prefer resin strap and bezel over a full metal design when it comes to G-Shocks. Resin parts, to me, just seem more shock resistant and true to G-Shock design. I think that's partly why I prefer the GW-5000 over the B5000 (that said, I've come to really enjoy this full metal square. I've worn it almost three days in a row this week).

Now that I've seen real life images of the resin cased B5000s, I'm not super excited over them as I once was. Maybe the yellow one. We'll see.


----------



## GaryK30

Ottovonn said:


> Nah, not weird. I think all things considered, I will always prefer resin strap and bezel over a full metal design when it comes to G-Shocks. Resin parts, to me, just seem more shock resistant and true to G-Shock design. I think that's partly why I prefer the GW-5000 over the B5000 (that said, I've come to really enjoy this full metal square. I've worn it almost three days in a row this week).
> 
> Now that I've seen real life images of the resin cased B5000s, I'm not super excited over them as I once was. Maybe the yellow one. We'll see.


It's much cheaper to replace a resin bezel and strap as well.


----------



## acadian

Ottovonn said:


> Nah, not weird. I think all things considered, I will always prefer resin strap and bezel over a full metal design when it comes to G-Shocks. Resin parts, to me, just seem more shock resistant and true to G-Shock design. I think that's partly why I prefer the GW-5000 over the B5000 (that said, I've come to really enjoy this full metal square. I've worn it almost three days in a row this week).
> 
> Now that I've seen real life images of the resin cased B5000s, I'm not super excited over them as I once was. Maybe the yellow one. We'll see.


I have dreams of how great that watch would look fully dressed in black resin.

I'm also a bit disappointed with the resin case B5000s - they are nice but not what I was expecting.



GaryK30 said:


> It's much cheaper to replace a resin bezel and strap as well.


totally - the metal bracelets and bezels are a good chunk of change.


----------



## lukemeetze

acadian said:


> I have dreams of how great that watch would look fully dressed in black resin.
> 
> I'm also a bit disappointed with the resin case B5000s - they are nice but not what I was expecting.
> 
> totally - the metal bracelets and bezels are a good chunk of change.


I have to agree with Acadian on all points. Much prefer resin for a g-shock. Wish the resin case on the B5000 was steel. The release of this model makes me wonder if we will see a resin bezel on a gmwb5000.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Take 30% off with code: CRISP30

https://m.kohls.com/product/prd-333...PFM=non-search&diestoreid=104&selectShip=true


----------



## Motorcycle Man

What makes this a deal?...


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Motorcycle Man said:


> What makes this a deal?...


Cheaper than its' going rate? I understand it's not the nicest watch...&#8230; but it does have it's place and the different colors are nice to see.

Personally, I enjoy the gold F91w. I don't know man, nostalgia w/ a hint of modern pop :-!


----------



## kevio

lukemeetze said:


> I have to agree with Acadian on all points. Much prefer resin for a g-shock. Wish the resin case on the B5000 was steel. The release of this model makes me wonder if we will see a resin bezel on a gmwb5000.


I've been wondering this too since it wouldn't be too much effort for Casio to make the bezel out of resin. They already have the resin straps so adding a resin bezel should be the next logical step. I'd buy one right away.


----------



## willydribble

Glacier Gold Collection DW-5035E back in stock https://www.casioonline.co.uk/DW-5035E-7ER#.W6kfs_ZFyUk


----------



## dumpweed

G-Shock Limited Edition 35th Anniversary Origin Gold square DW5035D-1B w/ gold screwback case at Macy's: $200 - $50 VIP promo (tested) - 20% Ebates CB (targeted) = $120 + tax, incl. mfg. warranty.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/g...8mm?ID=5898469

From https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...hread-7-2018-a-4604625-1201.html#post47087007


----------



## Jboston

https://www.lbgreen.com/shop/details/men's_watches/g-shock_master_of_g_series__gf1000nv-2/4GCAS0185

Good price on a hard to find Navy Frogman. Don't know if this is an error, but I was able to add it to my cart.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Jboston said:


> https://www.lbgreen.com/shop/details/men's_watches/g-shock_master_of_g_series__gf1000nv-2/4GCAS0185
> 
> Good price on a hard to find Navy Frogman. Don't know if this is an error, but I was able to add it to my cart.


It is the non atomic version so it is a fairly normal price for it! Non atomic's are more difficult to sell on the second hand market so that is worth considering.


----------



## Steelerswit

Ebay is having a 10% bucks deal right now. 

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Jboston

Joakim Agren said:


> It is the non atomic version so it is a fairly normal price for it! Non atomic's are more difficult to sell on the second hand market so that is worth considering.


Good point! I didn't even know there was a non-atomic GF version of the NV, so I just assumed it was the GWF when I saw the listing.


----------



## GaryK30

eBay 15% Off Everything.

https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0...gCode=32TE73001_T_AGM&run-date=20180927071000

How to redeem your Coupon:

Shop for eligible items. (See below for exclusions).
Pay for your item by 6:00 PM Pacific Time on September 27, 2018
Enter the Coupon code in the redemption code field: PICKSOON

Terms & Conditions:

This Coupon is a 15% discount off a minimum purchase of $25 valid from 8:00 AM PT on September 27, 2018 until 6:00 PM PT on September 27, 2018. The Coupon discount is capped at a maximum value of $100. Discount applies to the purchase price (excluding shipping, handling, and taxes) of eligible items on eBay. com, cafr.ebay. ca and ebay. ca. *Eligible items exclude warranties and protection plans, as well as items from the Coins & Paper Money, Gift Cards & Coupons, and Real Estate categories. Coupon must be used within a single transaction (and can include multiple eligible items), while supplies last. Max one redemption per user.

Only eBay users registered on ebay. com, ebay. ca and cafr.ebay. ca, with an address located in the United States, Canada, Latin America or the Caribbean are eligible for the Coupon. Valid only for purchases from ebay. com, ebay. ca, and cafr.ebay. ca. Any unused difference between the discount amount, as shown on the Coupon, and the purchase price of an item(s) in a single transaction (or cart) will be forfeited.


----------



## dumpweed

Watchshop on Rakuten Global has the Casio G Shock GW5000 for $253. Less 20% brings it to $202 before shipping.

From https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...2018-a-4604625-post47121011.html#post47121011


----------



## mcmen

dumpweed said:


> Watchshop on Rakuten Global has the Casio G Shock GW5000 for $253. Less 20% brings it to $202 before shipping.
> 
> From https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...2018-a-4604625-post47121011.html#post47121011


How to get 25% off ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

mcmen said:


> How to get 25% off ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't live in the UK ;-)


----------



## dududuckling

Guys, Saks Fifth Avenue has a good deal on G-Shock watches...

https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/g-s...R=889232195834&P_name=G-Shock&Ntt=g-shock&N=0


----------



## dududuckling

Guys, Saks Fifth Avenue has a good deal on G-Shock watches... all of them not just the MTG-B1000

https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/g-s...R=889232195834&P_name=G-Shock&Ntt=g-shock&N=0


----------



## lukemeetze

dumpweed said:


> Watchshop on Rakuten Global has the Casio G Shock GW5000 for $253. Less 20% brings it to $202 before shipping.
> 
> From https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...2018-a-4604625-post47121011.html#post47121011


How do you get the 20% off?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD

lukemeetze said:


> How do you get the 20% off?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was via Ebates, but it's no longer in effect.

However, since Rakuten owns Ebates, I wouldn't be surprised to see this deal to recur.


----------



## dumpweed

creationwatches:
Use Coupon Code GSHOCK while checking out for an additional discount of 10%

https://www.watchuseek.com/f30/news...-sale-%96-discount-coupon-inside-4801455.html


----------



## willydribble

h Samuel are having a buy one get one half price sale starts tomorrow with code "halfprice" on everything in store just been sent an earlybird invitation which is valid until 12pm tonight:-d


----------



## CC

...


----------



## willydribble

CC said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> Code is working for me now, no invite.
> Just got two metal squares for less than Bijourama cancelled earlier today


glad it all worked out for you in the end.i have had similar problems my money has been on hold for 4 months waiting for one of these metal squares but that's another story!


----------



## willydribble

double post


----------



## atlety

willydribble said:


> h Samuel are having a buy one get one half price sale starts tomorrow with code "halfprice" on everything in store just been sent an earlybird invitation which is valid until 12pm tonight:-d


in which website have a code "halfprice" ¿
thanks


----------



## atlety

willydribble said:


> h Samuel are having a buy one get one half price sale starts tomorrow with code "halfprice" on everything in store just been sent an earlybird invitation which is valid until 12pm tonight:-d


in which website have a code "halfprice" ¿
thanks


----------



## Sporkboy

atlety said:


> in which website have a code "halfprice" ¿
> thanks


Just a guess that it would be http://www.hsamuel.co.uk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willydribble

https://www.hsamuel.co.uk/webstore/l/watches/brand|g-shock/?Pg=3 all the steel squares are out of stock now but it is buy one get one half price on anything in store jewellery watches etc


----------



## aneflan

For european wus members!

Caliroots has quite amazing deal of dw-5035d 125euros with shipping :-!

https://caliroots.fi/casio-dw-5035d-1ber-dw-5035d-1ber/p/106549


----------



## tauntauntaun

aneflan said:


> For european wus members!
> 
> Caliroots has quite amazing deal of dw-5035d 125euros with shipping :-!
> 
> https://caliroots.fi/casio-dw-5035d-1ber-dw-5035d-1ber/p/106549


Bummer, their 15% newsletter signup code doesn't work with it.

Looks like they'll ship to the US for ~ $178 USD, not bad.


----------



## aneflan

tauntauntaun said:


> Bummer, their 15% newsletter signup code doesn't work with it.
> 
> Looks like they'll ship to the US for ~ $178 USD, not bad.


Yes unfortunately that -15% was not for sale items.

But still that is insanely cheap as it normally costs 200-250euros here in Europe.

only 2 left btw. I ordered one


----------



## Steelerswit

I spotted a deal at the Maxx. GST-S310-2 for 150usd...and walked away. Must show restraint and I just dropped a wad at Helzberg Jewelers to make amendments for Froggie.

Still feel a twinge wanting to go back. 

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## tregaskin

aneflan said:


> For european wus members!
> 
> Caliroots has quite amazing deal of dw-5035d 125euros with shipping :-!
> 
> https://caliroots.fi/casio-dw-5035d-1ber-dw-5035d-1ber/p/106549


is this webshop reliable?


----------



## aneflan

I think so. I might have ordered sneakers some time ago from that shop. But not 100% sure. I was confident enough to order one.

It seems to be a swedish company.


----------



## Hammermountain

tregaskin said:


> is this webshop reliable?


Sick deal. 
I know Caliroots is a pretty established streetwear store over here. "High-end" kicks and street-wear. Though only purchased from their brick-and-mortar stores myself.


----------



## tregaskin

too late, out of stock


----------



## lolo96706

35% off g shocks at mltd.com using code 35shock


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

lolo96706 said:


> 35% off g shocks at mltd.com using code 35shock
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.

Too bad they didn't have the DW-5035E


----------



## acadian

ugh double post


----------



## clusca

Outlet.casio.co.uk has couple of Gs with reasonable price tag, e.g. Rangeman and GPW-2000.


----------



## Eric.S

Never seen any Gshock in my local Costco and today saw a GD-400 the negative pinkish letter display version in window for $64. Tried it and too big but price seems lower than Amazon.


----------



## Steelerswit

acadian said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Too bad they didn't have the DW-5035E


in stock now, but coupon invalid for it.

* Limited edition products which have strict coupon restrictions.


----------



## acadian

Steelerswit said:


> in stock now, but coupon invalid for it.
> 
> * Limited edition products which have strict coupon restrictions.


Ha ha trust me I tried.

It will eventually pop up on sale somewhere.


----------



## Steelerswit

Grrr links whacking up


----------



## Steelerswit

Jet just had them, now they don't. I tried. 

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## acadian

Steelerswit said:


> Jet just had them, now they don't. I tried.
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


what's Jet?


----------



## Steelerswit

www.jet.com used them before. Free shipping over $35 order and fast.


acadian said:


> what's Jet?


Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## acadian

Steelerswit said:


> www.jet.com used them before. Free shipping over $35 order and fast.
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


Oh good to know. I never ordered from them.

thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Steelerswit

Google them, they have new member discounts on first orders a lot of times.


acadian said:


> Oh good to know. I never ordered from them.
> 
> thanks for the heads up.


Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Slac89

Gpw2000-1 400£ on outlet casio


----------



## CC

Slac89 said:


> Gpw2000-1 400£ on outlet casio


As mentioned here last week...


clusca said:


> Outlet.casio.co.uk has couple of Gs with reasonable price tag, e.g. Rangeman and GPW-2000.


Quite surprised it's still available, that's a great price.

The GW-9400 & GST-B100X didn't last long. GST is not worth it at half price imo.


----------



## CC

£400 plus free watchbox...









https://www.watcho.co.uk/Watches/G-...il&utm_term=0_f978273782-c3e9ecae3b-164393565


----------



## dumpweed

G-Shock G-Steel, MB6 atomic, solar, black bezel and dial, blue hands and case, model GST-W300G-1A2ER, flash sale: $131, incl. free international shipping & 2-year mfg. warranty. eBay: ~$290. Amazon: $230. eGlobal Central: $183. List: $376.
10% off for email sign up, not tested.

https://www.watches2u.com/watches/casio/gst-w300g-1a2er-mens-g-shock-watch.html

Casio product page here.
https://www.casio-europe.com/euro/products/watches/g-shock/gst-w300g-1a2er/










From https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=47254475


----------



## marked

Guys bloomingdales has a solid sale 30% off items over $500. They have the MTG-B1000B:
https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...&seqNo=4&EXTRA_PARAMETER=BAG&pickInStore=true

$630 plus tax. Not too bad.

I think they also have a GWG-1000 stealth... I was hoping they had more silver squares, but no luck.


----------



## kenls

Amongst other models, Watches2U, at the time of posting, have 3 x MTG-G1000BS-1AER HERE priced at £498.99


----------



## CC

Very nice MTG. I got a returned one from their eBay store a while ago for £360.


----------



## acadian

For anyone interested - TicTacArea has the DW-5035E for $175 with free shipping


----------



## willydribble

acadian said:


> For anyone interested - TicTacArea has the DW-5035E for $175 with free shipping


they also have GWF-1035F-1DR 35th anniversary frogman for pre-order


----------



## CC

willydribble said:


> they also have GWF-1035F-1DR 35th anniversary frogman for pre-order


I've been trying all morning to pre-order one but can't get payment to go through.
They have a strange system.


----------



## acadian

CC said:


> I've been trying all morning to pre-order one but can't get payment to go through.
> They have a strange system.


prob because your CC is not allowing purchases from outside the US - I had to go and approve the transaction with my CC before completing the purchase.


----------



## willydribble

acadian said:


> For anyone interested - TicTacArea has the DW-5035E for $175 with free shipping[/QU
> double post


----------



## FarmeR57

Hudson's Bay Company has annual "Bay Days" promotion on right now. Their online site has many G's at significant discount, including several MT-G models.

https://www.thebay.com/Casio/Women/...tches/shop/_/N-1z140wzZ4ztgof/Ne-6ja3nm?Nao=0

Plus I believe these are CDN$ prices


----------



## Hasaf

kenls said:


> Amongst other models, Watches2U, at the time of posting, have 3 x MTG-G1000BS-1AER HERE priced at £498.99
> 
> View attachment 13574223


I love the overall look and have looked at it for a few years. The one thing that kept me from getting one is that I just wish it were a bit smaller. I hope that they will do a similar finish on the new smaller MTG series.


----------



## tauntauntaun

Is TicTacArea a reputable dealer? They have the new GW-B5600 series listed at what seems like crazy prices:


----------



## woodville63

tauntauntaun said:


> Is TicTacArea a reputable dealer? They have the new GW-B5600 series listed at what seems like crazy prices:


$130.95 showing for the blue one for me. Is it stillshowing $107 for you? Link, please.


----------



## Urabus23

tauntauntaun said:


> Is TicTacArea a reputable dealer? They have the new GW-B5600 series listed at what seems like crazy prices:
> 
> View attachment 13576001


I bought my TOM's Ediface from them and everything went smoothly. They took a few days to ship but they sent status updates during the order process.


----------



## tauntauntaun

woodville63 said:


> $130.95 showing for the blue one for me. Is it stillshowing $107 for you? Link, please.


----------



## CC

acadian said:


> prob because your CC is not allowing purchases from outside the US - I had to go and approve the transaction with my CC before completing the purchase.


I've been sent the 6 digit code from my bank several times and still didn't go through.
No longer available now, gutted!


----------



## woodville63

Thanks. Ordered a goldy.


----------



## Manstrom

Ordered a golden one too.
Guess collecting g-shocks becomes an obsession 
4th square in 2 months....


----------



## dumpweed

G-Shock 30th anniversary set ~$385
https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...o-gset-30-1er-watch-casio-g-shock-gset-30-1er


----------



## tomchicago

Macy's has DW-5035D Limited Edition in stock. Can get 15% off with code THANKS. This watch really growing on me. My favorite part is the original "Lithium" and alarm symbol from the 1st G Shock in 1983. I also really like the "Project Team Tough" in cyan on the dial. Anywho....I ordered one and maybe somebody else wants one.


----------



## mleok

tauntauntaun said:


> Is TicTacArea a reputable dealer? They have the new GW-B5600 series listed at what seems like crazy prices:
> 
> View attachment 13576001


I've purchased from them before. They took a while to ship, but the item arrived as promised.


----------



## GaryK30

eBay 10% off sale for North America.

https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/1...d=20181025051000&campaigncode=32TE79001_T_AGM

How to redeem your Coupon:

Shop for eligible items. (See below for exclusions).
Pay for your item by 8:00 AM Eastern Time on October 26, 2018
Enter the Coupon code in the redemption code field: PICKUPTEN

Terms & Conditions:

This Coupon is a 10% discount, valid from 8:00 AM ET on October 25, 2018 until 8:00 AM ET on October 26, 2018. No minimum purchase necessary. The Coupon discount is capped at a maximum value of $100. Discount applies to the purchase price (excluding shipping, handling, and taxes) of eligible items on eBay. com, cafr.ebay. ca and ebay. ca. *Eligible items exclude warranties and protection plans, as well as items from the Coins & Paper Money, Gift Cards & Coupons, and Real Estate categories. Coupon must be used within a single transaction (and can include multiple eligible items), while supplies last. Max one redemption per user.

Only eBay users registered on ebay. com, ebay. ca and cafr.ebay. ca, with an address located in the United States, Canada, Latin America or the Caribbean are eligible for the Coupon. Valid only for purchases from ebay. com, ebay. ca, and cafr.ebay. ca. Any unused difference between the discount amount, as shown on the Coupon, and the purchase price of an item(s) in a single transaction (or cart) will be forfeited.


----------



## acadian

https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457

get 35% off with coupon "35spook"


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

acadian said:


> https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457
> 
> get 35% off with coupon "35spook"


I need to admit something...this was the excuse I needed to buy a bunch of long sleeves for this weather and and finally pick up a DW5600MW.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I need to admit something...this was the excuse I needed to buy a bunch of long sleeves for this weather and and finally pick up a DW5600MW.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


that's too funny because that's the exact same watch I ordered from them using the coupon code.... :-!

but no long sleeve shirts ;-)


----------



## g-addict

Amazon dot com has the G-STEEL GST-B100-1ACR for $256 (sold by Amazon) but only 1 left. Search for GST-B100-1ACR


----------



## woodville63

g-addict said:


> Amazon dot com has the G-STEEL GST-B100-1ACR for $256 (sold by Amazon) but only 1 left. Search for GST-B100-1ACR


https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...atch-casio-g-shock-style-series-gst-b100-1aer 1AER is $223 at TicTacArea. What's the difference between ACR and AER?


----------



## yankeexpress

woodville63 said:


> What's the difference between ACR and AER?


Essentially no difference in the watches. The AER is marketed to the Europe market. Only diff. might be packaging, metal can vs. a cardboard box.


----------



## mleok

yankeexpress said:


> Essentially no difference in the watches. The AER is marketed to the Europe market. Only diff. might be packaging, metal can vs. a cardboard box.


Sometimes, the European and Japanese versions have Multiband 6 atomic timekeeping and the US version does not, but this does not appear to be the case here.


----------



## gee_im_shocked

This is a pretty good deal: Amazon, Casio MTD-120-1AVCF

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-Sports...&qid=1540855231&sr=8-1&keywords=casio+mtd-120

$35, usually anything from $45-$60, it was briefly $33 for a week back in May.


----------



## kubr1ck

Macy's started it's 25% discount on G-Shocks today. Online code: *EVENT*

Go get 'em!


----------



## woodville63

TicTac has some GW-B5600 back in stock, https://www.tictacarea.com/search?c...sc&search_query=gw-b5600&submit_search=Search.


----------



## eaglepowers

TicTac has the GMW-B5000GD back in stock. https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...000gd-1er-watch-casio-g-shock-gmw-b5000gd-1er


----------



## Manstrom

woodville63 said:


> TicTac has some GW-B5600 back in stock, https://www.tictacarea.com/search?c...sc&search_query=gw-b5600&submit_search=Search.


Received my golden one today, ordered it on the 21st of October.
Everything okay!


----------



## Davidka

woodville63 said:


> TicTac has some GW-B5600 back in stock, https://www.tictacarea.com/search?c...sc&search_query=gw-b5600&submit_search=Search.


Really interesting and great price but what's up with the product description???


----------



## Seikogi

That description is hilarious hahaah

"feel the power to your wrist"


----------



## woodville63

Davidka said:


> Really interesting and great price but what's up with the product description???


Artistic licence?


----------



## Steelerswit

woodville63 said:


> Artistic licence?


Bing translation... Only Microsoft could screw that up.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## CC

Great price. 5 in stock...

https://www.watchia.com/en/casio-g-shock-frogman-gwf-d1000nv-2er-lq.html


----------



## BTerry2233

35% off @ Mltd w code 35SOLO


----------



## Tsarli

Not sure if this has been previously posted. But I think it's a good deal.


----------



## Rocat

Tsarli said:


> Not sure if this has been previously posted. But I think it's a good deal.
> 
> View attachment 13631787


That's a great deal for that watch. I've never seen it below $99 or higher.


----------



## GaryK30

*PacParts sale*

SAVE 10%
All Parts & Accessories 
PROMO CODE: 10SAVE
Online Sale Only

Enter promo code 10SAVE at checkout, you'll get 10% off all parts and accessories.

Expires Tuesday 11/20/18 at 5pm PST.

Consumer Electronic Parts and Accessories at PacParts, Inc.


----------



## kenls

Watcho has the GWF-D1000-1ER Frogman for £595 in their Black Friday deal


----------



## CC

kenls said:


> Watcho has the GWF-D1000-1ER Frogman for £595 in their Black Friday deal
> 
> View attachment 13647727


£527 here...

https://www.watchia.com/en/casio-g-shock-frogman-gwf-d1000-1er-lq.html

GMW-B5000D-1ER for £360 here...

https://www.johnlewis.com/casio-unisex-g-shock-digital-bracelet-strap-watch/p3599334


----------



## Tsarli

STW-1000 at $78. Ordered Nov. 9, arrived here in CA 10 days later. I am happy. 









Now if someone could point me to an English manual of this thing he he.


----------



## GaryK30

Tsarli said:


> STW-1000 at $78. Ordered Nov. 9, arrived here in CA 10 days later. I am happy.
> 
> View attachment 13654625
> 
> 
> Now if someone could point me to an English manual of this thing he he.


Apparently this model has module 3272. This post says module 3271 is the same, other than the atomic sync.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/new-casio-stw-1000-anyone-have-one-order-604529.html#post4418932

Here is the manual for module 3271 in English.

https://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw3271.pdf


----------



## germanos30

Here you have manual for similar module 3271 instead od orginal 3272.
https://docs.google.com/viewerng/viewer?url=http://casiowatchparts.com/manuals/qw3271.pdf&hl=en

Oops my tapatalk dont refresh topic, gary is first.


----------



## Tsarli

Thanks GaryK30 and germanos30!


----------



## GaryK30

eBay 15% off site wide today with eBay app purchase (United States, Canada, Latin America or the Caribbean).

*Extra 15% Off Your Cart*

Today only, until 8pm EST
Download the app and save with code PICKFAST.
Download Now

No min. Max $100 off.

How to redeem your Coupon:

Shop for eligible items. (See below for exclusions).
Pay for your item by 8:00 PM Eastern Time on November 21, 2018
Enter the Coupon code in the redemption code field: PICKFAST
Coupon is only valid when you buy within the latest version of the eBay Mobile App on iOS or Android.

https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/1..._T_AGM&placement-type-name=banner.top.desktop


----------



## Servus

https://www.christ.de/product/87578151/casio-herrenuhr-g-shock-limited-gmw-b5000gd-1er/index.html

I think certainly interesting


----------



## Steelerswit

Macy's $49.99.... Posted after mine was marked as a shipped.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...chType=ls&searchPass=exactMultiMatch&slotId=1


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Steelerswit said:


> Macy's $49.99.... Posted after mine was marked as a shipped.
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...chType=ls&searchPass=exactMultiMatch&slotId=1


Thanks ordered one with a pair of jeans.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mexicatl

The eBay coupon mentioned above is great. I just got a replacement GWM-5160 (my first one was signed by Mr. Ibe, so I'm not wearing it anymore), direct from Casio with a warranty, for $72.24. Lowest I've ever seen.


----------



## acadian

mexicatl said:


> The eBay coupon mentioned above is great. I just got a replacement GWM-5160 (my first one was signed by Mr. Ibe, so I'm not wearing it anymore), direct from Casio with a warranty, for $72.24. Lowest I've ever seen.


yeah I also used it a few squares I needed for future mod projects (and another Victorinox pocket knife)


----------



## olavii

https://www.mltd.com/product/g-shock-x-stance-x-sneaker-freaker-dw5700sf-1c-watch-125427
Coupon: 35thanks


----------



## Drunken_Munki

Steelerswit said:


> Macy's $49.99.... Posted after mine was marked as a shipped.
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...chType=ls&searchPass=exactMultiMatch&slotId=1


I like that, what a shame they post every where but the UK, they even post to the channel Islands, Guernsey,Jersey, Ireland

G-Shock Newbie again


----------



## GaryK30

Topper has a Black Friday special with 15% off and a free DW-5600CMB-1 signed by Mr. Ibe. This includes the GPR-B1000-1 and many other models.

https://shop.topperjewelers.com/collections/kikuo-ibe-promotion


----------



## Vint8ge

Casio F91W-1 Men's Classic Chrono Resin Strap Digital Watch









$3.99 with coupon code BF201865 at checkout!

Tested and confirmed Flat rate $3 shipping on orders under $50 - Free shipping over $50!

https://www.mygiftstop.com/collections/sales/products/watches-casio-f91w-1-classic

(Originally posted in Bargain thread by BostonCharlie)


----------



## Manstrom

https://www.ella-juwelen.at/marken/casio-uhren.html


----------



## mcmen

G-shock 35th Anniversary RED OUT DW-5735C-4JR

https://www.evine.com/Product/656-932

Code: Thanks20

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mexicatl

Bloomingdale's is having their 15% off Black Friday sale, which is cumulative with an additional 10% off if you sign up for email or text messages. Using these two AND the Black Friday 10% cash back from Ebates AND first-time Ebates user bonus, I was able to score the newly-released GW-B5600BC-1B (all-black, tough solar, bluetooth, multi-band 6 resin squares with composite bands) for a bit more than $140. This includes a Casio warranty.


----------



## Alain

New rangeman GW-9400 for 149 € ... you can thank me later 

https://www.brandfield.be/g-shock-mudmaster-rangeman-horloge-gw-9400-1er

I would have bought one if it was in olive, don't like plain black.


----------



## kenls

Amazon UK Lightning Deal, Casio GA-800 for less than £60


----------



## wrsmith

For UK users: Amazon.co.uk have GW-M5610-1BER for £59.99 (deal of the day)
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07GBKDXNV/

For European users - Amazon.fr have GW-M5610BB-1ER (glossy) for €69.99
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00SSX2BEY/

GW-M5610-1BER may also be available for €69.99, but sometimes is not available when I check:
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07GBKDXNV/


----------



## algoth

wrsmith said:


> For UK users: Amazon.co.uk have GW-M5610-1BER for £59.99 (deal of the day)
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07GBKDXNV/
> 
> For European users - Amazon.fr have GW-M5610BB-1ER (glossy) for €69.99
> https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00SSX2BEY/
> 
> GW-M5610-1BER may also be available for €69.99, but sometimes is not available when I check:
> https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07GBKDXNV/


Now if only they made the same deal for the positive display version...


----------



## wrsmith

algoth said:


> Now if only they made the same deal for the positive display version...


For UK and European users, GW-M5610 is £65.45 on Watchshop.com using voucher BF15
https://www.watchshop.com/mens-casi...-controlled-watch-gw-m5610-1er-p99954010.html

I believe free shipping for UK and Europe


----------



## algoth

wrsmith said:


> For UK and European users, GW-M5610 is £65.45 on Watchshop.com using voucher BF15
> https://www.watchshop.com/mens-casi...-controlled-watch-gw-m5610-1er-p99954010.html
> 
> I believe free shipping for UK and Europe


Perfect, thank you! Been eyeing this model for quite a while now, seems like now is the time to pull the trigger on my first G b-)


----------



## dumpweed

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=47554723


----------



## germanos30

This is fake composite brecelet not casio orginal.


----------



## aaron6600

Anybody receive the Macy’s deal yet. Just wanted to know how good are the earbuds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## algoth

germanos30 said:


> This is fake composite brecelet not casio orginal.


...and it's about 1/5th of the price of the original. Doesn't look too bad in the pics, I'm actually tempted myself. Someone on F71 purchased one already, looking forward to a review once they get their hands on it.


----------



## Steelerswit

aaron6600 said:


> Anybody receive the Macy's deal yet. Just wanted to know how good are the earbuds.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine arrived today in the mail, but they are for show, I, have better buds to use.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## wrsmith

For UK users, Amazon.co.uk have price-matched the GW-M5610 deal I posted previously from Watchshop.com
£65.45 (tick the voucher just below price)
https://www.amazon.co.uk/casio-gorillaz-g-shock/dp/B001414NT8/

For UK Euro users, GMWB5000D Silver is £405 using voucher CM10
https://www.watches2u.com/watches/casio/gmw-b5000d-1er-mens-g-shock-smartwatch.html
Not currently in stock but order can be placed to secure a unit.

(Gold version is £449 using same coupon)


----------



## wrsmith

duplicate (not my fault) please delete


----------



## CC

'PRESENTS' gets you 15% off eBay UK.

Min spend £20, Max discount £50.


----------



## tauntauntaun

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...h-GWM5610-1-/183546177193?hash=item2abc3466a9

GW-M5610 for $80 shipped, direct from Casio. Lowest price I've seen up front and without discount codes. Reputable seller!


----------



## Steelerswit

Steelerswit said:


> Macy's $49.99.... Posted after mine was marked as a shipped.
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...chType=ls&searchPass=exactMultiMatch&slotId=1


Noticed this was 49.99 on black Friday and 69.99 on cyber Monday.... Hmmm

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## BostonCharlie

Some discounts on G-Shocks at Amazon.co.uk (maybe other Amazon sites, too?). I'm not sure if my having Prime makes a difference. They appear to be eligible for international shipping. (Sorry if these are dups.)

Atomic square GW-M5610-1ER, 74.99 - 7.22 in-cart coupon = *67.77 GBP* (not tested).
https://www.amazon.co.uk/casio-gorillaz-g-shock/dp/B001414NT8/

Atomic reverse rescue watch GW-7900B-1ER, 79.99 - 5.00 in-cart coupon = *74.99 GBP* (not tested).
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Casio-G-Shock-GW-7900B-1ER-Watch-Black/dp/B0039YOIH0/

Atomic ana-digi AWG-M100-1AER, 77.00 - 9.24 in-cart coupon = *67.76 GBP* (not tested). I've heard that the LCD displays are pretty small on these.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Casio-G-Shock-Mens-Watch-AWG-M100-1AER/dp/B007421B3W/


----------



## tauntauntaun

Macys: Offer code "FRIEND" :EXTRA 25% OFF select regular-priced & sale watches

They have the new GW-B5600 in black (with resin link bracelet) for $150.


----------



## tauntauntaun

GMW-B5000 in silver for $315.

https://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/pr...=1|1|20|20&rsid=undefined&smp=exactMultiMatch

$150 off applies when you add to cart. Get a 10% coupon by texting "code" to 25666. Subtotal: $315

I tried signing up for 10% via email, but it still hasn't come through - SMS was instant.


----------



## bsouthard

tauntauntaun said:


> GMW-B5000 in silver for $315.
> 
> https://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/pr...=1|1|20|20&rsid=undefined&smp=exactMultiMatch
> 
> $150 off applies when you add to cart. Get a 10% coupon by texting "code" to 25666. Subtotal: $315
> 
> I tried signing up for 10% via email, but it still hasn't come through - SMS was instant.


Great deal! FYI, shopping through EBates yields another 4% cash back.

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

tauntauntaun said:


> GMW-B5000 in silver for $315.
> 
> https://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/pr...=1|1|20|20&rsid=undefined&smp=exactMultiMatch
> 
> $150 off applies when you add to cart. Get a 10% coupon by texting "code" to 25666. Subtotal: $315
> 
> I tried signing up for 10% via email, but it still hasn't come through - SMS was instant.


Says it's no longer available. boo


----------



## tauntauntaun

acadian said:


> Says it's no longer available. boo


! I know the feeling.

It was available to ship when I ordered, but I chose a nearby store. Check stores in your area if you can (still shows in stock at mine)


----------



## acadian

tauntauntaun said:


> ! I know the feeling.
> 
> It was available to ship when I ordered, but I chose a nearby store. Check stores in your area if you can.


it did for me as well...but as soon as I went to pay they said it was no longer in stock. Boo...


----------



## wrsmith

For UK / Euro users, GMW-B5000GD-9ER Gold is reduced to £449 on Watches2U, code NOV18 brings price to £404.11

https://www.watches2u.com/watches/casio/gmw-b5000gd-9er-mens-g-shock-smartwatch.html


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...o-gbd-800-1er-watch-casio-g-shock-gbd-800-1er


----------



## Drunken_Munki

wrsmith said:


> For UK / Euro users, GMW-B5000GD-9ER Gold is reduced to £449 on Watches2U, code NOV18 brings price to £404.11
> 
> https://www.watches2u.com/watches/casio/gmw-b5000gd-9er-mens-g-shock-smartwatch.html


John Lewis has it at £399 plus extra

https://www.johnlewis.com/casio-gmw...586nis5SRAXpsxbgcuAaAk-9EALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

G-Shock Newbie again


----------



## mcmen

acadian said:


> it did for me as well...but as soon as I went to pay they said it was no longer in stock. Boo...


Back in stock

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome

mcmen said:


> Back in stock
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Darn it. Was literally about to confirm my order using a shipping forwarder, then bam, "this item is currently not available".


----------



## acadian

mcmen said:


> Back in stock
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks - I was able to snag one later in the day yesterday! Stoked!



AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Darn it. Was literally about to confirm my order using a shipping forwarder, then bam, "this item is currently not available".


don't give up and keep refreshing. I did that until it came back in stock.


----------



## tauntauntaun

acadian said:


> Thanks - I was able to snag one later in the day yesterday! Stoked!


Nice, congrats on your perseverance!


----------



## DangerDave

Hi,

I´m new to WUS, but read here for some time already.
I spotted a deal at watches2u.com. It´s the MTG-G1000BS "Basel special 2016" for £615 instead of £1450. This is the last item...

watches2u.com/watches/casio/mtg-g1000bs-1aer-mens-g-shock-black-radio-controlled-gps-watch.html


----------



## DangerDave

Hi,

I´m new to WUS, but read here for some time already.
I spotted a deal at watches2u.com. It´s the MTG-G1000BS "Basel special 2016" for £615 instead of £1450. This is the last item...

watches2u.com/watches/casio/mtg-g1000bs-1aer-mens-g-shock-black-radio-controlled-gps-watch.html


----------



## gee_im_shocked

This isnt bad if you want an orange GWA1100 G-Aviation

https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-Unis...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=EJEWNHJW15PVD9E5PT92


----------



## BostonCharlie

Bloomingdale's Friends and Family 25% off (no code req.) works on this blackout Full Metal G-Shock gmw-b5000gd-1. Takes it from $550 to $412.50 (tested). Plus you can stack the (one time?) newsletter signup code, and Ebates has 8% cashback on Bloomingdales atm. After sales tax and all, maybe ~$375 net? EDIT: Tanker G1 reports 12% cashback from TopCashBack.

https://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/g-shock-masterpiece-black-watch-42.8mm-x-48.9mm?ID=3179289


----------



## BostonCharlie

gee_im_shocked said:


> This isnt bad if you want an orange GWA1100 G-Aviation
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-Unis...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=EJEWNHJW15PVD9E5PT92


Another option if you're in the market for an orange solar atomic G. *$169* flash deal from watches2u. Model GW-3000M-4AER

UPDATE: the original flash deal is over, but this model shows up regularly as a flash deal at Watches2U. And every time I want to buy it. Some day they'll run out of stock and I'll wish I'd bought one.

https://www.watches2u.com/watches/c...io-controlled-orange-solar-powered-watch.html

Casio product page here.


----------



## BostonCharlie

tauntauntaun said:


> GMW-B5000 in silver for $315.
> ...
> 
> $150 off applies when you add to cart. Get a 10% coupon by texting "code" to 25666. Subtotal: $315
> 
> I tried signing up for 10% via email, but it still hasn't come through - SMS was instant.


I'm seeing the Full Metal GMWB5000D-1 Back in stock at Bloomingdales. 25% Friends and Family discount is still live. Stackable newsletter signup discount. 6% cashback via Ebates atm. EDIT: Tanker G1 reports 12% cashback from TopCashBack.

https://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/pr...gital-watch-42.8mm?ID=2953280&CategoryID=3376


----------



## tauntauntaun

^ The deal of this season. They'll go fast!

As a reminder, some of us who ordered in-store pick-up from Bloomingdales got display models, with varying levels of incomplete packaging. If you don't want to gamble, stick with shipping from the warehouse.


----------



## acadian

tauntauntaun said:


> ^ The deal of this season. They'll go fast!
> 
> As a reminder, some of us who ordered in-store pick-up from Bloomingdales got display models, with varying levels of incomplete packaging. If you don't want to gamble, stick with shipping from the warehouse.


I picked up my GMW-B5000D from my local Bloomingdale's store this last Friday and it was brand new in tin can (all covered with it's protective skin).


----------



## tauntauntaun

acadian said:


> I picked up my GMW-B5000D from my local Bloomingdale's store this last Friday and it was brand new in tin can (all covered with it's protective skin).


Good! Just pointing out a few of us got display models. Seems like a roll of the dice.


----------



## acadian

tauntauntaun said:


> Good! Just pointing out a few of us got display models. Seems like a roll of the dice.


Yup...

But I'd like to point out there are also risks of getting those with shipped product.

I know folks who received watches from vendors that didn't even come with boxes.


----------



## mexicatl

tauntauntaun said:


> ^ The deal of this season. They'll go fast!
> 
> As a reminder, some of us who ordered in-store pick-up from Bloomingdales got display models, with varying levels of incomplete packaging. If you don't want to gamble, stick with shipping from the warehouse.


I got a display model without the box, manual or warranty card and with a tiny micro-scratch on one of the links. I mentioned this at the store, got a small discount, and then emailed Bloomingdale's when I got home and then got *ANOTHER* bigger discount. Ended up getting a second GMWB5000D-1 from them


----------



## Tanker G1

BostonCharlie said:


> I'm seeing the Full Metal GMWB5000D-1 Back in stock at Bloomingdales. 25% Friends and Family discount is still live. Stackable newsletter signup discount. 6% cashback via Ebates atm.
> 
> https://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/pr...gital-watch-42.8mm?ID=2953280&CategoryID=3376


Just picked one up after seeing your post in the heads up thread. I used the 10% signup + 25% F&F + 12% CB (topcashback) to make it $297 net. My first G-Shock. Thank you for posting.


----------



## gnus411

...must...resist...

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie

BostonCharlie said:


> I'm seeing the Full Metal GMWB5000D-1 Back in stock at Bloomingdales. 25% Friends and Family discount is still live. Stackable newsletter signup discount. 6% cashback via Ebates atm. EDIT: Tanker G1 reports 12% cashback from TopCashBack.
> 
> ...


In addition to the blackout and silver, above, Bloomingdale's has these full metal G-Shocks:









Reverse Gold, bracelet:
https://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/pr...ch-42.8mm-x-48.9mm?ID=3179290&CategoryID=3376

Reverse Silver, resin strap:
https://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/pr...ch-42.8mm-x-48.9mm?ID=3179288&CategoryID=3376


----------



## gnus411

Aaaaaand...Resist fail. $325 for the gold was just too good to pass up (stacked an additional %off and a reward). Merry Christmas to myself! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mexicatl

I saw the GMW-B5000TFG-9 back in stock late last night on the Bloomingdale's website. I was certain it was a mistake, but I placed an order, expecting to get a call today that they were out of stock. Well, lo and behold, the order shipped! Maybe I grabbed the last one? I won't believe it until I have in my hands.


----------



## wrsmith

For UK/Euro users, Watchshop.com have 20% off most watches using code GIFT20. Some are alread discounted and the 20% stacks.

For example, GW-M5610 for £61.60 / €69.06
https://www.watchshop.com/mens-casi...-controlled-watch-gw-m5610-1er-p99954010.html

GD-350-1BER for €53.67 / £47.87
https://www.watchshop.com/mens-casi...-chronograph-watch-gd-350-1ber-p99984389.html


----------



## BostonCharlie

Stainless steel LED super illuminator, blue dial, mineral crystal, 46mm, 100m WR, unidirectional bezel, screwback case, applied indices, bracelet, *$61 + tax incl. free shipping* at Kohls after applying codes *WATCHES10* and *HOLIDAY25* (tested). Amazon: $70. eBay: $72. model MTD1082D-2AVCF

https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-2...steel-watch-mtd1082d-2avcf.jsp?skuId=84389901










Another from Kohl's:
Solar atomic G-Shock model GW2310-1K, *$66 + tax incl. free shipping* after applying codes *WATCHES10* and *HOLIDAY25* (tested). eBay: $77. Amazon: $90.

https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-6...ic-chronograph-digital-watch-men.jsp?prdPV=20


----------



## tauntauntaun

Kohls is tricky. Their spreadsheet wizards essentially raise prices in in conjunction with sales and promo offers to ensure they're hitting the same margin no matter what. Some models will occasionally slip through the cracks, but it's rare.

For example, during sales like this the GW-M5610 is listed at 126, but once the current campaign ends it will drop back down to $96, $105, etc.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

tauntauntaun said:


> Kohls is tricky. Their spreadsheet wizards essentially raise prices in in conjunction with sales and promo offers to ensure they're hitting the same margin no matter what. Some models will occasionally slip through the cracks, but it's rare.
> 
> For example, during sales like this the GW-M5610 is listed at 126, but once the current campaign ends it will drop back down to $96, $105, etc.


That's why I don't buy lol I can tell when it's still not a deal lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

Amazon has the PRG-270-1 for $95 today. It's not the lowest it has ever been, but it's lower than it has been for over a year.

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-PRG-270-1-Triple-Multifunction-Digital/dp/B00ENCRBO4/


----------



## BostonCharlie

G-Shock atomic square, $80 - 10% *PHLDAYTEN* (exp end of 12/7) eBay promo = *$72 incl. free shipping* from thecasiostore on eBay. UPDATE: Booruns reports no sales tax in Texas -- huzzah!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...-Resin-Band-44mm-Watch-GWM5610-1/183546177193


----------



## Boourns

Is this a decent deal for a GW-5610MD-7JF? https://www.ebay.com/itm/302487658763?_trksid=p2047675.m570.l5999&_trkparms=gh1g%3DI302487658763.N36.S1.R1.TR2

With the ebay coupon it comes to $137. Seems to beat anything else I can find.


----------



## BostonCharlie

Boourns said:


> Is this a decent deal for a GW-5610MD-7JF? https://www.ebay.com/itm/302487658763?_trksid=p2047675.m570.l5999&_trkparms=gh1g%3DI302487658763.N36.S1.R1.TR2
> 
> With the ebay coupon it comes to $137. Seems to beat anything else I can find.
> 
> View attachment 13700753


On Rakuten Global the lowest price I see for that model is $134 (and that's w/o shipping), so your price looks competitive to me, esp. since it includes shipping. I don't know how familiar you are with Rakuten Global, but some pro bargain hunters pick up deals there by waiting for the occasional 20% cash back promotion from Ebates. However, the RG buying process is different than buying on eBay, and there can be surprises like charges from your CC for international transactions (I still have yet to get a card w/o these fees).


----------



## Driven762

I picked up one of the full metal shocks from Bloomingdales. Also grabbed a Casio Royale with metal bracelet from Amazon a few days ago, someone posted a link to it in the big deal thread. Y’all are some bad enablers, my wallet isn’t happy. 

Can anyone recommend a cheap but decent tool kit to change straps and remove links? Something that will work for these Casio bracelets and also something for changing regular watch straps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

eBay 10% off today and tomorrow (United States, Canada, Latin America or the Caribbean).

https://www.ebay.com/rpp/december-dozen?_trkparms=&clkid=8691254329939298269

*How to redeem your Coupon:*

Shop for eligible items. (See below for exclusions).
Enter the Coupon code in the redemption code field: PHLDAYTEN
Pay for your item by 3:00 AM Pacific Time on December 8, 2018.

*Terms & Conditions:*

This Coupon is a 10% discount, valid from 3:00 AM PT on December 7, 2018 until 3:00 AM PT on December 8, 2018. No minimum spend required. The Coupon discount is capped at a maximum value of $100. Discount applies to the purchase price (excluding shipping, handling, and taxes) of eligible items on eBay.com, cafr.ebay.ca and ebay.ca. *Eligible items exclude warranties and protection plans, as well as items from the Coins & Paper Money, Gift Cards & Coupons, Vehicles in eBay Motors, and Real Estate categories. Coupon must be used within a single transaction (and can include multiple eligible items), while supplies last. Max one redemption per user.

Only eBay users registered on ebay.com, ebay.ca and cafr.ebay.ca, with an address located in the United States, Canada, Latin America or the Caribbean are eligible for the Coupon. Valid only for purchases from ebay.com, ebay.ca, and cafr.ebay.ca. Any unused difference between the discount amount, as shown on the Coupon, and the purchase price of an item(s) in a single transaction (or cart) will be forfeited.


----------



## mexicatl

Driven762 said:


> I picked up one of the full metal shocks from Bloomingdales. Also grabbed a Casio Royale with metal bracelet from Amazon a few days ago, someone posted a link to it in the big deal thread. Y'all are some bad enablers, my wallet isn't happy.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a cheap but decent tool kit to change straps and remove links? Something that will work for these Casio bracelets and also something for changing regular watch straps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you only want to remove the links on the full metal GMW series, they use spring bars instead of friction pins, so all you need is a good solid spring bar tool for all your Casio needs. I suggest the Bergeon 6767-F. It's cheap, has replaceable tips and will last you a lifetime.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001IZT8R2/


----------



## Boourns

Ended up pulling the trigger on the standard GW-M5610-1. Couldn't justify spending almost double on white.

Good news is I live in Texas, and it didn't charge me tax.


----------



## Adventureman

Thanks for sharing the Bloomingdale deal on the silver FMS! Mine arrived minty fresh and only 6 weeks young. I just check on their website and it shows it's not available any more. About $320 including tax after all discounts and using eBates.


----------



## BostonCharlie

I'm seeing G-Shock full metal gold + reverse LCD at Macy's for $550 - 25% FRIEND promo = $412 + tax. BeFrugal has [EDIT]12%[/EDIT] cashback for first-time BeFrugal users, which should take it to [EDIT]$363[/EDIT] + tax. BeFrugal CB is 9% for regular BeFrugal users. (Bloomingdale's is currently OOS.)

UPDATE: seems the 12% cashback from BeFrugal is only for first-time users. And then it's just for the first $400: "Make your first order through BeFrugal at Macy's to be eligible for a higher rate. Earn 12% Cash Back on sales up to $400 at Macy's. Sales exceeding $400 will earn 12% on the first $400 and 9% on amounts exceeding $400. Valid only on your first order placed through BeFrugal." Sorry about that.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...inless-steel-bracelet-watch-43.2mm?ID=6898611










Another unusual model from Macy's is the glacier gold square for $220 - 25% FRIEND promo = $165 + tax. First-timer BeFrugal cashback should take it to [EDIT]$145[/EDIT] + tax. Screwback case, limited edition.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...trap-watch-42.8mm?ID=6898587&CategoryID=23930


----------



## yankeexpress

BostonCharlie said:


> I'm seeing G-Shock full metal gold + reverse LCD at Macy's for $550 - 25% FRIEND promo = $412 + tax. BeFrugal has 13% cashback, which should take it to $358 + tax. (Bloomingdale's is currently OOS.)
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...inless-steel-bracelet-watch-43.2mm?ID=6898611
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another unusual model from Macy's is the glacier gold square for $220 - 25% FRIEND promo = $165 + tax. BeFrugal cashback should take it to $144 + tax. Screwback case, limited edition.
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...trap-watch-42.8mm?ID=6898587&CategoryID=23930


Excellent prices.


----------



## BostonCharlie

BostonCharlie said:


> Stainless steel LED super illuminator, blue dial, mineral crystal, 46mm, 100m WR, unidirectional bezel, screwback case, applied indices, bracelet, *$61 + tax incl. free shipping* at Kohls after applying codes *WATCHES10* and *HOLIDAY25* (tested). Amazon: $70. eBay: $72. model MTD1082D-2AVCF
> 
> https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-2...steel-watch-mtd1082d-2avcf.jsp?skuId=84389901
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another from Kohl's:
> Solar atomic G-Shock model GW2310-1K, *$66 + tax incl. free shipping* after applying codes *WATCHES10* and *HOLIDAY25* (tested). eBay: $77. Amazon: $90.
> 
> https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-6...ic-chronograph-digital-watch-men.jsp?prdPV=20


Just for Cowboy Bebop, Kohl's has a $10 *DEALS10* coupon *today (Sat. 12/8) only* that stacks with these other codes. I tested it on just the above solar atomic G-Shock, and it takes it to *$58.31 + $3.50 tax = $61.81* (I guess they apply the $10 before the % discounts.)

Fine print: this DEALS10 coupon works with $50+ purchases.


----------



## BostonCharlie

Another Kohl's deal: classic G-Shock square: $31.95 + s&h + tax after codes WATCHES10 + HOLIDAY25 + DEALS10 (Sat 12/8 only). Add something to your order to qualify for free shipping (mine says it isn't available for in-store pickup). If you buy two, for example, it comes to $35.70 each incl. free shipping before tax.

https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-6...h-digital-sports-watch-men.jsp?skuId=91161709


----------



## mepaleo

Nordstrom Rack find... $69 Multiband 6


----------



## gnus411

mepaleo said:


> Nordstrom Rack find... $69 Multiband 6
> 
> View attachment 13703831


That's a great find!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie

A couple G-Shock classic squares at Amazon Warehouse, one Very Good for *$33.80*, one Like New for *$35.61*. No mention of watch damage:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B000GAYQKY/ref=dp_olp_used_center?ie=UTF8&condition=used


----------



## BostonCharlie

G-Shock AWG-M100-1ACR solar atomic ana-digi at Amazon Warehouse, *$71.91*. "Used - Very Good; Item is in original packaging, but packaging has damage." New on Amazon: $89.93.

Casio product page here. I believe the LCD has no backlight, unfortunately.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00791R1BO/ref=dp_olp_used_center?ie=UTF8&condition=used


----------



## BostonCharlie

G-Shock black x blue solar atomic GW-M5610BA-1JF at Amazon Warehouse, *$131.63*. "Used - Very Good; Missing manual. Item is in original, pristine packaging." eBay: $145.35.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00JRKDGSM/ref=dp_olp_0?ie=UTF8&condition=all


----------



## BostonCharlie

Heads Up crosspost: G-Shock classic square for *$36.34 new, incl. free shipping, free returns* from Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000GAYQKY/










UPDATE: Amazon is up to $39.58, now, but *Jet shows $36.34* (though Wal-Mart is still $41):

https://jet.com/product/G-Shock-Men...c-Watch-48mm/44257c8c53634a41890175eb60895530


----------



## BostonCharlie

Modest deal. G-Shock GD-X6900-7, 52mm, LED super illuminator, *$75 incl. free shipping* from 3rd-party seller on Wal-Mart (10% CB avail. through Ebates). *$80 incl. free shipping & returns* from 3rd-party on Amazon. eBay: $93.

Casio product page here.

Wal-Mart:
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Casio-G-Shock-GD-X6900-7-Digital-Watch-Black/183336602

Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-Casio-GDX6900-7-Retail-Price/dp/B00J7KORX0


----------



## BostonCharlie

Not a deal, but peculiar new old stock. Plus, by a strange coincidence, I posted this model on the heads-up forum exactly one year ago. It was $100 then. Now it is $150 from a different seller. G-Shock model G-8100D-2DR.

https://vinwatches.com/product/g-8100d-2dr/










More photos from Rakuten Global, where it sold out priced $144:


----------



## willydribble

BostonCharlie said:


> Heads Up crosspost: G-Shock classic square for *$36.34 new, incl. free shipping, free returns* from Amazon:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000GAYQKY/


this also works for uk buyers they ship to uk , all in including import charges and delivery £39.97 delivered in 10 days just in time for Christmas that's one less present I need to buy for family members |>


----------



## willydribble

ebay uk today only 10% off most items maximum saving £50
Enter coupon code PEACHY at checkout when prompted. The maximum discount you can receive is £50 per redemption and you are limited to two redemptions.


----------



## KidThunder

Do any GLX-5600/GWX-5600 deals ever pop up? Seems rare (or maybe it's just me missing them)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tauntauntaun

I've seen some of the less-loved moon-tide squares on sale over the year, like the wood-grain negative that was going for $60 or so on eBay.


----------



## BostonCharlie

KidThunder said:


> Do any GLX-5600/GWX-5600 deals ever pop up? Seems rare (or maybe it's just me missing them)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


The best price I find atm is this black GLX-5600 for $85 incl. free shipping and free returns and no sales tax. It's sold by a 3rd party, BSDBH, so maybe that's why it shows me zero sales tax. If it shows tax for you, try seller IslandSurf which is also $85 but appears to be in a different state.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001A65ZJ4/


----------



## BostonCharlie

Target has a buy-one-get-one-half-off promo. Their resin Casio diver, er, sport watch (100m WR) is already a good price at $15. With the promo, you can buy two for *$22.34 + tax, incl. free shipping* (tested). 44.6mm, rotating bezel.

https://www.target.com/p/men-s-casio-dive-watch---black--mrw200h-1bvcf-/-/A-13977582


----------



## deckeda

From Target using the 50% (second item) I ordered an AE1200WHD-1A and a W217H-1AV, $29.xx shipped to my door. Saves around $8 total compared to Amazon Prime. I'd just seen the AE1200 in Walmart today and they want $28!

They have some other interesting low cost Casios there. The green F-91W (although they're charging too much for it, $20), the W800 etc.


----------



## BostonCharlie

The Nordstrom Rack in Stonebriar mall (Frisco, Texas) delivers on the G-Shock promise. I found the above reverse atomic square, a few other resin models (shown in photos), three G-Steel models (all reverse LCD) and an unusual reverse atomic solar GW-2310FB-1B (Casio page here) but not its original packaging.

The atomic resin models were ~$70. I forget the prices on the G-Steels -- sorry. The G-Steel in the top-left is on a bracelet and the tag says $225, "compare at $450". So figure 50% off -- seems to be the trend. The play-doh-yellow squares were $50. The round, white atomic w/ tide graph seemed like it had been worn awhile before being returned -- the white on the outside was more of a cream color compared to the inside of the straps (and compared to the square). Even though it says G-Lide, the case and straps were porous, not shiny, so maybe keeping this white watch clean is a problem?

It was hard, but I left them all there.


----------



## Boourns

BostonCharlie said:


> The Nordstrom Rack in Stonebriar mall (Frisco, Texas) delivers on the G-Shock promise...


Well, I know where I'm going this weekend. That's about 10 min from my house.


----------



## clusca

GMW-B5000GD-1ER for 395,32 euro with PR18-GPC discount code and using bank transfer payment. Few euro more when PayPaled.

https://www.uhrcenter.de/produkt/casio-gshock-limited-funk-solaruhr-gmw-b5000gd-1er/?utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=idealo&utm_source=ide


----------



## BostonCharlie

Limited Edition Sneaker Freaker DW-5700SF1, $190 - 10% eBay *PERFECTSTYLE* code (exp. end of day 12/11) = *$171* (tested). Except for one small seller (also $190) the next eBay price is $277 before code. Judging by the photos, it comes with a pair of S-F socks.

G-Central writeup here.

Here is the S-F product page. The dial has a cool brushed effect. But custom packaging they show was available only through S-F's online store.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/G-Shock-by...tance-Mens-DW-5700SF1-Watch-Gray/372523094486


----------



## BostonCharlie

Boourns said:


> Well, I know where I'm going this weekend. That's about 10 min from my house.


Lol - why wait so long? The place will be packed with Christmas shoppers over the weekend. Last night it was eerily quiet.

I love squares, but the reverse display on the GW-2310FB-1B seemed easier to read from various angles than the white square. Be sure to check it out.


----------



## mepaleo

I went back to the Chicago Nordstrom Rack on State St to snap a few pics. Agree with BostonCharlie, the prices are 50% off of the retail price. Pretty good selection overall.


----------



## Boourns

BostonCharlie said:


> Lol - why wait so long? The place will be packed with Christmas shoppers over the weekend. Last night it was eerily quiet.
> 
> I love squares, but the reverse display on the GW-2310FB-1B seemed easier to read from various angles than the white square. Be sure to check it out.


Welp... Visited on my way into work this morning. I'm a sucker for the squares. $69.


----------



## BostonCharlie

Bloomingdale's just won't quit. The F&F promo is over, but now they're showing 20% off Casios and G-Shocks in cart. And they have the silver Full Metal square back in stock: $400 w/ in-cart discount. Should stack w/ other discount codes as before, like for signing up to their newsletter. I'm seeing 6% cashback from Ebates, 8% from TopCashBack.

https://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/pr...gital-watch-42.8mm?ID=2953280&CategoryID=3376


----------



## rinsk21

C'mon yellow gold!!


BostonCharlie said:


> Bloomingdale's just won't quit. The F&F promo is over, but now they're showing 20% off Casios and G-Shocks in cart. And they have the silver Full Metal square back in stock: $400 w/ in-cart discount. Should stack w/ other discount codes as before, like for signing up to their newsletter. I'm seeing 6% cashback from Ebates, 8% from TopCashBack.
> 
> https://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/pr...gital-watch-42.8mm?ID=2953280&CategoryID=3376


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

rinsk21 said:


> C'mon yellow gold!!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


LOL, I was thinking about the same thing


----------



## Urabus23

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-sh...Pin-NEW-Free-shipping-from-JAPAN/254015518874

MTG Magma Ocean from the Chino Ebay store. PERFECTSTYLE code and ebates work for a nice discount. Plus, they're throwing in a 35th Anniversary pin along with a tourist warranty.


----------



## mepaleo

Boourns said:


> Welp... Visited on my way into work this morning. I'm a sucker for the squares. $69.
> 
> View attachment 13711525


Sweet! We are twins. I wore mine all day. It's great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WES51

PacParts has another 10% off sale until Saturday, Dec.15, 5pm PST.

Promo Code: 72HOUR


----------



## mcmen

Bloomingdales removed all their g-shock on their website


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

mcmen said:


> Bloomingdales removed all their g-shock on their website
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea everything made by Casio no longer there wonder what happened.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## germanos30

They sell Casios too cheap.


----------



## Landed_Alien

Boourns said:


> Welp... Visited on my way into work this morning. I'm a sucker for the squares. $69.


Yes, I just picked up one tonight in the Westfield Oakridge in South San Jose. There's still one more on the shelf if you want it. Free returns until Jan 31st if you're not sure.


----------



## kubr1ck

For all of you who were eagerly waiting for this one, Macy's just got the *MRG-G2000HA-1A* in stock (limited to 350 pieces worldwide). If you buy today, Ebates gives you 12% cash back, so that comes out to around $888 USD. (Hey, you could buy a new MT-G with that money!) :-d









In all seriousness though, props to Macy's for evening making this watch available, lol. :-!


----------



## stockae92

Ok, where's that 25% off coupon when I need one? 



kubr1ck said:


> For all of you who were eagerly waiting for this one, Macy's just got the *MRG-G2000HA-1A* in stock (limited to 350 pieces worldwide). If you buy today, Ebates gives you 12% cash back, so that comes out to around $888 USD. (Hey, you could buy a new MT-G with that money!) :-d
> 
> View attachment 13716695
> 
> 
> In all seriousness though, props to Macy's for evening making this watch available, lol. :-!


----------



## kubr1ck

stockae92 said:


> Ok, where's that 25% off coupon when I need one?


A $1,850 discount. Not bad. LOL


----------



## basso4735

stockae92 said:


> Ok, where's that 25% off coupon when I need one?


First time users of the Macy's app get 25% off. Just checked and it did show the discount lol.


----------



## stockae92

basso4735 said:


> First time users of the Macy's app get 25% off. Just checked and it did show the discount lol.


Nice! here's of your chance to get a HA with 37% off total


----------



## stockae92

basso4735 said:


> First time users of the Macy's app get 25% off. Just checked and it did show the discount lol.


Nice! here's of your chance to get a HA with 37% off total


----------



## Rocat

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Yea everything made by Casio no longer there wonder what happened.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I'm sure they are doing the same thing that JCPenney did last year and dropped the product line.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> A $1,850 discount. Not bad. LOL


That's the price of a rolex lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

forbesguthrie said:


> Yes, I just picked up one tonight in the Westfield Oakridge in South San Jose. There's still one more on the shelf if you want it. Free returns until Jan 31st if you're not sure.
> 
> View attachment 13715525


Damn wish I had driven to work today - I totally would stop by to check it out. That's such a great price for that watch.



kubr1ck said:


> For all of you who were eagerly waiting for this one, Macy's just got the *MRG-G2000HA-1A* in stock (limited to 350 pieces worldwide). If you buy today, Ebates gives you 12% cash back, so that comes out to around $888 USD. (Hey, you could buy a new MT-G with that money!) :-d
> 
> View attachment 13716695
> 
> 
> In all seriousness though, props to Macy's for evening making this watch available, lol. :-!


that's so insane to me.

I still think the original MRG-G2000HT-1A is one of the nicest MRG's ever...


----------



## BostonCharlie

G-Shock classic square at Amazon Warehouse: "Used - Very Good; Item is in original packaging, but packaging has damage." *$35 incl. free shipping.*

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B000GAYQKY/ref=dp_olp_0?ie=UTF8&condition=all










G-Shock E-Data G2900F-1V at Amazon Warehouse: "Used - Very Good; Item is in original packaging, but packaging has damage." *$38 incl. free shipping.*

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B000AR96LW/ref=dp_olp_0?ie=UTF8&condition=all










I covered the animated sails on mine -- they were too distracting and conveyed no information:


----------



## BostonCharlie

Pro Trek PRG270-1 ABC watch $90 at Bass Pro Shops. 3.5% cashback via Ebates, 5% via TopCashBack. Amazon: $95. List: $180. C^3 shows it rarely dipping under $90 at Amazon.

https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/casio-pro-trek-solar-watch-for-men

Image from Casio's product page here.


----------



## Adam020

Just bought a Casio G-Shock GW-M5610 for only €68,56


----------



## Driven762

A full metal gold g shock arrived from Bloomingdales. Just the tin, no box, no manual, no warranty card and some kind of anti theft wire ring attached to it. I’ll be calling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rinsk21

Wow. That's disappointing to hear. Still consider yourself lucky that you got one because those of us that missed it are bitter.


Driven762 said:


> A full metal gold g shock arrived from Bloomingdales. Just the tin, no box, no manual, no warranty card and some kind of anti theft wire ring attached to it. I'll be calling.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gnus411

They're back on Bloomingdale's if you're looking.


rinsk21 said:


> Wow. That's disappointing to hear. Still consider yourself lucky that you got one because those of us that missed it are bitter.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## rinsk21

Only black now, silver was there earlier in the week but never the gold that I've seen.


gnus411 said:


> They're back on Bloomingdale's if you're looking.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gnus411

rinsk21 said:


> Only black now, silver was there earlier in the week but never the gold that I've seen.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Looks like it may only be available for local pickup, but that changes frequently.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mcmen

gnus411 said:


> They're back on Bloomingdale's if you're looking.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I don't see any g-shock on bloomingdale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

£99. 5 left...

https://www.watches2u.com/watches/c...FWnoTCcTLKUT40x-10QR20UkgRI-xt2StFw80&irgwc=1


----------



## rinsk21

Odd. No matter what setting I change it to I only see 27 available. The gold is not there whether I change it to pickup or not. Strange.


gnus411 said:


> Looks like it may only be available for local pickup, but that changes frequently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider

rinsk21 said:


> Odd. No matter what setting I change it to I only see 27 available. The gold is not there whether I change it to pickup or not. Strange.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


https://www.macys.com/shop/jewelry-...and,Sortby/G-Shock,PRICE_HIGH_TO_LOW?id=57386


----------



## dumpweed

forbesguthrie said:


> Yes, I just picked up one tonight in the Westfield Oakridge in South San Jose. There's still one more on the shelf if you want it. Free returns until Jan 31st if you're not sure.
> 
> View attachment 13715525


NAD
Guess we won't know if the radio signal will be shut down until later.


----------



## BostonCharlie

Super Illuminator $69 - 15% PICKUPSALE promo (exp. midnight PT) = *$57* from thecasiostore on eBay. $70 at Amazon or Wal-Mart.

Casio product page here.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens...ack-Resin-46mm-Watch-MTD1080-7AV/183481677943


----------



## BostonCharlie

A couple GD350s from thecasiostore *$55* after PICKUPSALE promo:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...k-Resin-Band-50mm-Watch-GD350-1C/183480552694










https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...Resin-Sport-53-5mm-Watch-GD350-8/183480552725


----------



## BostonCharlie

BostonCharlie said:


> Limited Edition Sneaker Freaker DW-5700SF1, $190 - 10% eBay *PERFECTSTYLE* code (exp. end of day 12/11) = *$171* (tested). Except for one small seller (also $190) the next eBay price is $277 before code. Judging by the photos, it comes with a pair of S-F socks.
> 
> G-Central writeup here.
> 
> Here is the S-F product page. The dial has a cool brushed effect. But custom packaging they show was available only through S-F's online store.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/G-Shock-by...tance-Mens-DW-5700SF1-Watch-Gray/372523094486


This red & gray sneaker freaker G-Shock has dropped to $169. After the PICKUPSALE promo it would be $144.


----------



## BostonCharlie

GWF1000-1 Frogman, $370 - 15% PICKUPSALE promo = *$315*.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...lar-Multi-Band-Atomic-53mm-Watch/292522550873


----------



## Steelerswit

BostonCharlie said:


> This red & gray sneaker freaker G-Shock has dropped to $169. After the PICKUPSALE promo it would be $144.


https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173678780064

$149.99 minus 15%=127.49

1 left.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Adam020

Enligo.com is a good website to find good deals just for your information, thats why i found this deal below and bought the GW-M5610:


----------



## BTerry2233

40% off @ MLTD.com with code 40GIFT


----------



## BostonCharlie

mcmen said:


> I don't see any g-shock on bloomingdale
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Search their site for both "casio" and "g-shock" -- I find some g-shocks appear under the "casio" search that don't appear in the "g-shock" search.


----------



## fallingtitan

Looking for a deal on G shock 5610!!! im in canada!


----------



## Adam020

fallingtitan said:


> Looking for a deal on G shock 5610!!! im in canada!


----------



## BostonCharlie

Exploring the Watch Hut's XMAS20 promo, above, I found the blackout GD-350-1BER, bright LED illumination, for *$60 USD incl. free shipping to US* after code XMAS20 (tested). Free shipping to Canada, too. Amazon-com: $85 USD.

I bought one for a nephew as a graduation gift and I wanted to keep it for myself. It is surprisingly readable. When I first saw it in real life I was surprised how big it is -- maybe the large LCD distorts the scale of photos. If you haven't seen a GD-350 close up before I suggest watching some reviews like this one before buying.

Casio product page here.










Image from above review video:


----------



## Adam020

BostonCharlie said:


> Exploring the Watch Hut's XMAS20 promo, above, I found the blackout GD-350-1BER, bright LED illumination, for *$60 USD incl. free shipping to US* after code XMAS20 (tested). Free shipping to Canada, too. Amazon-com: $85 USD.
> 
> I bought one for a nephew as a graduation gift and I wanted to keep it for myself. It is surprisingly readable. When I first saw it in real life I was surprised how big it is -- maybe the large LCD distorts the scale of photos. If you haven't seen a GD-350 close up before I suggest watching some reviews like this one before buying.
> 
> Casio product page here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image from above review video:


Nice one


----------



## Adam020

Just bought a GXW-56 for 26,22 GPB / €30,56 on eBay see picture below....










https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.nl/ulk/itm/323604006899

I suppose it is not real


----------



## CC

Don't believe everything you see on eBay and remember they are getting your details if you order...









47 sold today o|


----------



## stockae92

CC said:


> Don't believe everything you see on eBay and remember they are getting your details if you order...
> 
> View attachment 13727787


When its too good to be true ...


----------



## Adam020

stockae92 said:


> When its too good to be true ...


What will happen? I dont understand? 
They will have my address....so?
I can get my refund, they dont receive anything.
Or do I miss something?


----------



## stockae92

Adam020 said:


> What will happen? I dont understand?
> They will have my address....so?
> I can get my refund, they dont receive anything.
> Or do I miss something?


You didn't miss anything. Its your time and money, you are free to do whatever you want with them. 

Enjoy.


----------



## willydribble

the seller has copied a listing from ioomobile word for word and all of the pictures (https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Casio-G-...h=item2111fa56fa:g:spkAAOSwJVxZc4jj:rk:4:pf:0)
if you read the listing it even says sent from hong kong yet the seller lives in London and delivery in three days? total scam and he has sold 35 already quite a bit of money he has in the bank until paypal catch up with him .probably spent the money already :rodekaart


----------



## Adam020

stockae92 said:


> You didn't miss anything. Its your time and money, you are free to do whatever you want with them.
> 
> Enjoy.


Indeed, I reported this to eBay.
I think his/her eBay account has been stolen and now they are trying to receive money from the sellers by Paypal....I still dont think they will make it.
But ok they can try.

Indeed to good to be true, lessons learned


----------



## willydribble

the purpose is to gain money quickly and more often than not spend it .then its down to paypal to sort the mess out especially if the seller goes awol


----------



## CC

I wouldn't want a fraudster to have my name and address.


----------



## stockae92

Adam020 said:


> Indeed, I reported this to eBay.
> I think his/her eBay account has been stolen and now they are trying to receive money from the sellers by Paypal....I still dont think they will make it.
> But ok they can try.
> 
> Indeed to good to be true, lessons learned


Truth to be told, its really not just about "i am not going to lose any money so why not", but it also about "not to feed the scammer".

Sure you can file for a PayPal /eBay claim and you will get your money back so you are even. But if the scammer in fact got profit out of it, it basically feed into this kind criminal behavior.

I am not saying the person would become an accessory of the crime, but its just that scammer try this, it works (enough to worth their while), they will try it again.

I don't think we can stop scammer from doing the crime just by not taking the bait, but at least we won't participate in giving them "more reason (money)" to continue to with their criminal behaviors.

Just say'in


----------



## CC

Ralistic bargains would gain more profit for a scammer but would probably take longer.
Buying a £650 item on eBay for £38.74 is plain silly.


----------



## Driven762

I had to swing by Joesph A Bank, never knew there was a Nordstrom Rack next door. I took a look. The watch section looked like a hurricane hit it. In the back of the bottom shelf I found this misfit toy, calling my name... it was the only square there. I had previously checked a different NR which didn't have any g shocks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy-S

BostonCharlie said:


> This red & gray sneaker freaker G-Shock has dropped to $169. After the PICKUPSALE promo it would be $144.


I think I can top that. MLTD has it for $132 shipped with coupon 40GIFT. Got to checkout at that price, but haven't bought.

Should work with all their G-Shocks. Somebody else posted this deal the other day, I just noticed the Sneaker Freaker on there.


----------



## Adam020

CC said:


> Ralistic bargains would gain more profit for a scammer but would probably take longer.
> Buying a £650 item on eBay for £38.74 is plain silly.


This is not a item of £650 I can buy this watch for €179. But off course its still that cheap that it is to good to be true.
You never know on eBay because I have bought in the couple of years some good to be true items

Luckly eBay has ended this list


----------



## CC

'PINECONE' 10% off eBay UK.


----------



## BostonCharlie

Another visit to the Nordstrom Rack in Frisco, Texas, and they already have some new stock. There were a couple G-Steels left in the display case, too. I assume all the prices are 50% list, as they were before. Sorry the photos are so bad.

The most interesting to me was the solar atomic AWGM100 you can see in the second photo on the right. *$75*. The LCD is reversed, and it's small, and my eyes aren't as good as they used to be, so it's a no-go for me.

The blackout circles in the foreground are much cooler in person than I expected, and they _are_ easy to read.

















UPDATE: That ana-digi atomic appears to be the mate to the one I posted before. It is model AWG-M100SF-1A4. Here is a writeup in G-Central. And here is their photo:


----------



## CC

I sold that AWG as it was very difficult to read.
Nice looking watch though.


----------



## 6R15

rinsk21 said:


> C'mon yellow gold!!





stockae92 said:


> LOL, I was thinking about the same thing


https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...n=1|1|4|42&rsid=undefined&smp=exactMultiMatch


----------



## rinsk21

Perfect! Good find @6R15. Now we just need a good sale to get this thing back close to $300 again...



6R15 said:


> https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...n=1|1|4|42&rsid=undefined&smp=exactMultiMatch


----------



## Rocat

This may or may not have been posted earlier but as I'm going through withdraw from the Bargain Thread being closed, I'll post here. lol

Watcheshalfprice on the bay has the GW-M5610 for $80.99. No picture posted because by now every one here should know what it looks like.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens...409890?hash=item462d669b62:g:lnsAAOxygj5SeUv-


----------



## mexicatl

Rocat said:


> This may or may not have been posted earlier but as I'm going through withdraw from the Bargain Thread being closed, I'll post here. lol
> 
> Watcheshalfprice on the bay has the GW-M5610 for $80.99. No picture posted because by now every one here should know what it looks like.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens...409890?hash=item462d669b62:g:lnsAAOxygj5SeUv-


The Casio Store on eBay has them for $73.99. Almost the cheapest I've seen them.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...Resin-Band-44mm-Watch-GWM5610-1-/183546177193


----------



## Rocat

Well that's an even better price on the GW-M5610. Thanks.


----------



## Rocat

Since I can't ever let a double post go to waste, here's a little Christmas music for all the members like me that came of age in the 80's.


----------



## mexicatl

The low prices for the GWM5610 makes me think Casio is clearing it out. I bet we're going to see a replacement 5610 with the 3461 module soon.


----------



## yankeexpress

mexicatl said:


> The low prices for the GWM5610 makes me think Casio is clearing it out. I bet we're going to see a replacement 5610 with the 3461 module soon.


That would be good news as I think the 3461 has fixed the biggest issue with the M5610 module, that is having the simultaneous display of present time in all modes on the same screen as timer, stopwatch and worldtime.


----------



## mexicatl

Agreed. I have a GW-B5600BC-1B, which I love, but I don't think the combi bracelet is actually worth more than twice the price of a 5610. And I'm really not a fan of the gold in the GW-B5600BC-1, so it looks like there's something missing: A GW-B5600B with a band and positive display.


----------



## Davidka

Makes sense that a couple of month after I buy my first square prices drop. It's all my fault.


----------



## Rocat

GD-350 in grey from Amazon is at $69.99 I've not seen these below the mid $70's. But I've been out of the digital game for some time so it could be lower somewhere else.

https://www.amazon.com/d/Mens-Surf-...refinements=p_85:2470955011,p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## GaryK30

Rocat said:


> GD-350 in grey from Amazon is at $69.99 I've not seen these below the mid $70's. But I've been out of the digital game for some time so it could be lower somewhere else.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/d/Mens-Surf-...refinements=p_85:2470955011,p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER


The Casio Store on eBay has them for $64.99.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...Resin-Sport-53-5mm-Watch-GD350-8/183480552725


----------



## Rocat

GaryK30 said:


> The Casio Store on eBay has them for $64.99.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...Resin-Sport-53-5mm-Watch-GD350-8/183480552725


Obviously my deal hunting skills are lacking these days. lol


----------



## Driven762

I'm to new to post in the market place on here. Is there's any other place I can post a watch for sale other than eBay with good traffic? I have the below watches (a full metal silver and a Seiko 5 Auto) that I want to sell as a package, basically for what I paid. Planning on returning them but figured I'd ask as I know some people here were interested in the full metals and it will be a better price than current online pricing. Maybe someone can point me to a good Facebook watch sale group? This is not a for sale post so please don't ask for the price as I'm not trying to get banned. If I can help someone out with a good deal by being pointed in the right direction, I'm all for it.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

I don't use it so I am not sure how it works, but you could try Reddit. The good thing about it is that WatchRecon picks up those threads and posts them on their site. That way WUS members (and others watch forums) will see what you have to offer.


----------



## GaryK30

Rocat said:


> Obviously my deal hunting skills are lacking these days. lol


Yours was certainly a good deal, but the relatively new Casio Store on eBay has better deals on some models, worse on others.


----------



## yankeexpress

Rocat said:


> I don't use it so I am not sure how it works, but you could try Reddit. The good thing about it is that WatchRecon picks up those threads and posts them on their site. That way WUS members (and others watch forums) will see what you have to offer.


Reddit sucks for buyers.

OP is best to hang out here on WUS, participate honestly and eventually he will have enough posts to use the sales forum.


----------



## aparezco

Nordstrom rack has a number of G-Shock watches discounted as previously shared here. 
I've seen stores getting new watches in the last last week in the Dallas area, I've seen the the US versions of the watches below:

https://products.g-shock.jp/_detail/GW-M5610MD-7/
https://products.g-shock.jp/_detail/GWX-5700CS-1/
https://products.g-shock.jp/_detail/GWX-5700CS-7/
https://products.g-shock.jp/_detail/GST-W330AC-3A/
https://products.g-shock.jp/_detail/GST-W130BC-1A3/
https://products.g-shock.jp/_detail/GW-2310FB-1B4/
https://products.g-shock.jp/_detail/AWG-M100SF-1A4/
https://products.g-shock.jp/_detail/GWG-100-1A3/


----------



## Plissken

mexicatl said:


> The low prices for the GWM5610 makes me think Casio is clearing it out. I bet we're going to see a replacement 5610 with the 3461 module soon.


What you mean like the DW-5600? That's still officially discontinued 5 or so years later and still more stock than they know what to do with.


----------



## mexicatl

Interesting. So maybe it's just a sale or they're trying to clear out old stock to make room for new stock or maybe even a new lower price. Either way, it's an awesome watch and glad to see it at a more affordable price.


----------



## CC

£140 with code 'HS15OFF'









https://www.hsamuel.co.uk/webstore/d/5267234/casio+men's+protrek+black+chronograph+watch/

MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## journeyforce

Plissken said:


> What you mean like the DW-5600? That's still officially discontinued 5 or so years later and still more stock than they know what to do with.


About 7 years ago the DW5600E with the 1545 module in it was discontinued. In its place was the DW5600E with the 3229 module. The change was to update the calendar year length.

I think Casio is doing something with the GWM5610. About 3 months ago, I went looking to buy a new one. All the stores(Macy's/JCP/Kohls etc) were out of stock and eBay and amazon prices were higher. I looked at the Casio USA site and the watch had been moved to the product archive (a sign a item is being discontinued) however now they are back on Casio's sales site for buying(at $140).

I wonder if Casio stopped production of them due to an issue and then started selling them again after it was corrected? Could they finally have fixed the auto EL issue?

Of course with Casio who knows why they do things some times?


----------



## journeyforce

Duplicate Post


----------



## Adam020

journeyforce said:


> About 7 years ago the DW5600E with the 1545 module in it was discontinued. In its place was the DW5600E with the 3229 module. The change was to update the calendar year length.
> 
> I think Casio is doing something with the GWM5610. About 3 months ago, I went looking to buy a new one. All the stores(Macy's/JCP/Kohls etc) were out of stock and eBay and amazon prices were higher. I looked at the Casio USA site and the watch had been moved to the product archive (a sign a item is being discontinued) however now they are back on Casio's sales site for buying(at $140).
> 
> I wonder if Casio stopped production of them due to an issue and then started selling them again after it was corrected? Could they finally have fixed the auto EL issue?
> 
> Of course with Casio who knows why they do things some times?


Fixed the auto EL issue? Whas there an issue with it?


----------



## R.Palace

Andy-S said:


> I think I can top that. MLTD has it for $132 shipped with coupon 40GIFT. Got to checkout at that price, but haven't bought.
> 
> Should work with all their G-Shocks. Somebody else posted this deal the other day, I just noticed the Sneaker Freaker on there.


Can't believe I missed this one 

Any similar deal putting this watch in the sub $145 range ?

Looking for the Sneaker Freaker Redback DW5700SF


----------



## copperjohn

Dillard's.

Listed for $99. 40 percent off sale. I walked out with it for $64.30.


----------



## Andy-S

R.Palace said:


> Can't believe I missed this one
> 
> Any similar deal putting this watch in the sub $145 range ?
> 
> Looking for the Sneaker Freaker Redback DW5700SF


Use 35XMAS at the same site. Not quite as good @ $143.


----------



## R.Palace

Andy-S said:


> Use 35XMAS at the same site. Not quite as good @ $143.


Ugh I know just saw that. Not bad, still the best price I seen currently. While not a big difference, sucks missing the other coupon code by just a few days


----------



## Andy-S

copperjohn said:


> View attachment 13748907
> 
> 
> Dillard's.
> 
> Listed for $99. 40 percent off sale. I walked out with it for $64.30.


Walter's watch!


----------



## adnj

Andy-S said:


> I think I can top that. MLTD has it for $132 shipped with coupon 40GIFT. Got to checkout at that price, but haven't bought.
> 
> Should work with all their G-Shocks. Somebody else posted this deal the other day, I just noticed the Sneaker Freaker on there.


The coupon didn't work for me on a different G.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace

adnj said:


> The coupon didn't work for me on a different G.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


It's not valid any longer


----------



## Andy-S

R.Palace said:


> It's not valid any longer


Hasn't been since the night I posted. There are other codes now through today, depending on the purchase prices. Up to a max of 35%.

25XMAS for any amount
30XMAS above $75
35XMAS above $150


----------



## WES51

Mudmaster GWG1000-1A3 for $431
Wallmart Online:

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Casio-G-...MI8qXg1f2-3wIVIhh9Ch1knwv5EAQYAiABEgLvmPD_BwE


----------



## WES51

Mudmaster GWG 1000-1A for $418
Mudmaster GWG 1000-1A3 for $410
Discountshop:

https://m.discountshop.com/Casio-G-Shock-GWG1000-1A
https://m.discountshop.com/Casio-G-Shock-GWG1000-1A3

I bought (and returned) a watch from Discountshop about 2 years ago. I had no problems with the purchase or the return.

The only 'hickup' was that they insisted to charge my card with a small amount first (a few cents) for supposedly security reasons. Then they called and asked me to identify that amount. It was inconvenient (and slowed things down), but I went along with it and it all worked out. I don't know if they are still doing it this way.


----------



## Urabus23

Allike has a promo code "EOY-25" for 25% off. MT-G Magma Ocean comes out to under $800.

https://www.allikestore.com/default...rsary-magma-ocean-black-mtg-b1000tf-1adr.html


----------



## journeyforce

Adam020 said:


> Fixed the auto EL issue? Whas there an issue with it?


After a while, it would not work anymore when you flicked your wrist. Sometimes if you tapped on the watch it would work again

Here is a post with the issue

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/two-gw-m5610-bad-auto-el-964767.html

Here are some Amazon comments

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-G-Shoc...r&reviewerType=all_reviews#reviews-filter-bar

If you type in auto EL issue then lots will come up on Google.

I myself don't use the feature but it would still bug me as I want a new watch to work


----------



## Adam020

journeyforce said:


> After a while, it would not work anymore when you flicked your wrist. Sometimes if you tapped on the watch it would work again
> 
> Here is a post with the issue
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/two-gw-m5610-bad-auto-el-964767.html
> 
> Here are some Amazon comments
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-G-Shoc...r&reviewerType=all_reviews#reviews-filter-bar
> 
> If you type in auto EL issue then lots will come up on Google.
> 
> I myself don't use the feature but it would still bug me as I want a new watch to work


Ooww Thanks I didnt know that. I also dont use that feature at all.


----------



## Adam020

Limited edition DW-6600 German police:

DW 6600 B "DPolG" Fox Fire

Check the link in my below post

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4857351&share_type=t


----------



## dirkpitt73

Not a deal per se, but cheapest I've seen it since the eBay variants are the 1JF and European models and much more expensive. G-Shock store direct in the U.S. is selling the Limited Edition DWD5600NH-1 for $160. I ordered one, best price I've seen, can't wait to get it!

https://www.gshock.com/watches/limited-edition/dwd5600nh-1


----------



## Galaga

I haven't seen them cheaper. 
https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...I_H24ZFWyYA_1I8oqUa2aLoJTzxaVRLxoCMLQQAvD_BwE


----------



## aparezco

Galaga said:


> I haven't seen them cheaper.
> https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...I_H24ZFWyYA_1I8oqUa2aLoJTzxaVRLxoCMLQQAvD_BwE


These watches are now over $600 in this link, not a good deal at this point, they have been as low as $375 from Macys in recent weeks.


----------



## germanos30

Galaga said:


> I haven't seen them cheaper.
> https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...I_H24ZFWyYA_1I8oqUa2aLoJTzxaVRLxoCMLQQAvD_BwE


Price without loging in








And price after you log in 








W.T.F!


----------



## Driven762

This seemed like a decent deal, G-Shock DW-5600BB on sale/clearance and Buy one get one free with code BOGOFREE + 4% cash back with topcashback.

I was in the market for a blacked out watch for work and also a fan of the negative displays. Would have preferred just paying 50% for one but that would have knocked me out of the free shipping range. I'll either give one as a gift or see if another guy at work wants it for $35

https://www.forever21.com/us/shop/catalog/product/21men/mens-main/1000298336

Pic from google search:










Cart:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

aparezco said:


> These watches are now over $600 in this link, not a good deal at this point, they have been as low as $375 from Macys in recent weeks.


Dude that's $AUD. Macy's is USD.


----------



## aparezco

Galaga said:


> Dude that's $AUD. Macy's is USD.


You are right, for some reason the page will noly give me AUD no matter what I do... strange, but yeah 600 is AUD. Thank you for pointing it out!


----------



## aparezco

Galaga said:


> Dude that's $AUD. Macy's is USD.


You are right, for some reason the page will only give me AUD no matter what I do... strange, but yeah 600 is AUD. Thank you for pointing it out!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

French people near Soissons...









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

*PacParts 48 Hour Sale*

Online Promo Only

Sale Ends Saturday at 5pm PST 1/19/19

Use Promo Code
PACP10
Save 10% Off
On ALL Items!


----------



## sickondivers

*MLTD 35% OFF G-SHOCKS!! W/Code: 35SHK*

https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457?sortby=1


----------



## marked

sickondivers said:


> *MLTD 35% OFF G-SHOCKS!! W/Code: 35SHK*
> 
> https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457?sortby=1


Nice. They have the GPR-B1000TF - - coupon brings it down to $650.


----------



## georgemeadal

sickondivers said:


> *MLTD 35% OFF G-SHOCKS!! W/Code: 35SHK*
> 
> https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457?sortby=1


Can pick up the DW 5735D-1B for 123.49
That's a steal.


----------



## tr0ubles0me

https://www.ebay.com/sch/limone_656...cRI40:rk:14:pf:0&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

Rangemans for $99. Seller with 0 ratings though... Spotted it while looking for a bezel and strap under $100


----------



## pfmail

tr0ubles0me said:


> https://www.ebay.com/sch/limone_656...cRI40:rk:14:pf:0&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
> 
> Rangemans for $99. Seller with 0 ratings though... Spotted it while looking for a bezel and strap under $100


You gonna get a fake.


----------



## andyahs

tr0ubles0me said:


> https://www.ebay.com/sch/limone_656...cRI40:rk:14:pf:0&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
> 
> Rangemans for $99. Seller with 0 ratings though... Spotted it while looking for a bezel and strap under $100


They are stolen images as well.


----------



## jwhyte

Appears to be a DW-5600c listed incorrectly on ebay. Current bid is $14.51. 
Listed by Goodwill.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/333018542970

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mexicatl

Bloomingdale's is once again having the Buy More Save More sale. Up to 25% off if you spend more than $400 until 1/27. Couple it with cash back websites and/or credit card points and you can get to 30% off without much problem. Shame they are out of the metal squares


----------



## Greatkingrat

Surely not!
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Casio-G-...=item468eba069c:g:-ncAAOSw9eVcTWTp:rk:25:pf:0

Even the postage can't be right....can it?


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Greatkingrat said:


> Surely not!
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Casio-G-...=item468eba069c:g:-ncAAOSw9eVcTWTp:rk:25:pf:0
> 
> Even the postage can't be right....can it?


The page was taken down, so Ebay saved you the hassle of buying a knockoff.


----------



## Greatkingrat

Spirit of the Watch said:


> The page was taken down, so Ebay saved you the hassle of buying a knockoff.


In case you're wondering, the listing showed genuine stock images for the GW-M5610BC-1JF, which is of course the JDM negative display 5610 with combi-bracelet - normally priced around £140:00
Quoted as BNIB, more than 10 available with 31 sold in the past 24 hours.

There was a BIN price of £20:99 and £0:55 postage.

Not sure you'd have received anything at that price, not even a knockoff!


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Greatkingrat said:


> In case you're wondering, the listing showed genuine stock images for the GW-M5610BC-1JF, which is of course the JDM negative display 5610 with combi-bracelet - normally priced around £140:00
> Quoted as BNIB, more than 10 available with 31 sold in the past 24 hours.
> 
> There was a BIN price of £20:99 and £0:55 postage.
> 
> Not sure you'd have received anything at that price, not even a knockoff!


Ah, I assumed it was the Rangeman for $100. My mistake.

Edit: Lol, yes that's quite the listing


----------



## Davidka

Greatkingrat said:


> Surely not!
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Casio-G-...=item468eba069c:g:-ncAAOSw9eVcTWTp:rk:25:pf:0
> 
> Even the postage can't be right....can it?


Seeing your link leads nowhere I'll guess the listing has been removed hence - indeed not.


----------



## Greatkingrat

Davidka said:


> Seeing your link leads nowhere I'll guess the listing has been removed hence - indeed not.


Yes, it's gone.
Pity I didn't take a screenshot of the listing but at least we know that if ebay identified a scam, any unwitting purchasers will be refunded....at least let's hope so.


----------



## Davidka

Greatkingrat said:


> Yes, it's gone.
> Pity I didn't take a screenshot of the listing but at least we know that if ebay identified a scam, any unwitting purchasers will be refunded....at least let's hope so.


I still think the best policy is to contact the seller and when he does not reply - report it.
It is best for Ebay as while they refund you they lose that money and it is best for you as you will have to wait a long time for that refund. Usually 30 days after last expected delivery day. The only time I fell for such a scam, a cheap timex Ironman that was not as obvious, 3 month passed before I got my money back.


----------



## Servus

https://www.christ.de/

sale campaign
Secure up to 03.02.2019 whole 20% discount EXTRA on already reduced articles.
For the additional discount simply enter the following discount code in your shopping cart: sale19

Offer is only valid until 03.02., only online on the products shown below and while stocks last.

for example

GPR-B1000-1BER 575,20€!

Gravitymaster GR-B100-1A3ER 223,52€

G-SHOCK Limited GMW-B5000GD-1ER 387,19€


----------



## Motorcycle Man

https://www.blinq.com/search/go?w=casio watch


----------



## sodamonkey

Just spotted this on Amazon UK:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?k=GX-56BB-1ER

I think you need to be a Prime member though.

£68!









Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

I was actually watching THIS ONE on Amazon, sodamonkey. DW-5600HRGRZ-1ER at £55.24


----------



## Cvamos

Macys is running a weekend sale...at least 10% savings on various Gs. I used "YAY" to bring the price of a Glacier Gold square down to $198.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Okay, I got an email about Casio Outlet.... which seems to be a retail store in Europe.

Anyhow, for those who trust the site.

MTG1000BS-1AER








725 GBP (at current rates $949.10)
https://outlet.casio.co.uk/b-grade-casio-g-shock-mt-g-mtg-g1000bs-1aer


----------



## kenls

Sorry, just got up.:-s


----------



## fcasoli

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Okay, I got an email about Casio Outlet.... which seems to be a retail store in Europe.
> 
> Anyhow, for those who trust the site.
> 
> MTG1000BS-1AER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 725 Euro
> https://outlet.casio.co.uk/b-grade-casio-g-shock-mt-g-mtg-g1000bs-1aer


Not euro but GBP, this version was available around 700 € two weeks ago on eBay....


----------



## CC

Us Brits know all about The Outlet, who haven't had anything special for a while.

That MTG was around £500, iirc, a couple of months ago.
Pretty sure kenls posted it here...


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

fcasoli said:


> Not euro but GBP, this version was available around 700 € two weeks ago on eBay....





CC said:


> Us Brits know all about The Outlet, who haven't had anything special for a while.
> 
> That MTG was around £500, iirc, a couple of months ago.
> Pretty sure kenls posted it here...


Thanks, not sure how things sell over there or how I ended up on their mailing list. But looking at their other choices, they don't seem to be very competitive.

Oh, well. Sorry, to bother everyone w/ my spam emails ;-)


----------



## CC

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Thanks, not sure how things sell over there or how I ended up on their mailing list. But looking at their other choices, they don't seem to be very competitive.
> 
> Oh, well. Sorry, to bother everyone w/ my spam emails ;-)


Believe it or not they are all half retail. UK retail prices are silly, don't think I've ever paid full price.

I've bought lots from the Outlet in the past, some very good deals.


----------



## Slac89

Gorillaz
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07HHK1...=1006502&hvtargid=pla-565678782697&th=1&psc=1


----------



## acadian

Slac89 said:


> Gorillaz
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07HHK1...=1006502&hvtargid=pla-565678782697&th=1&psc=1


Is this the right link?


----------



## CC

Slac89 said:


> Gorillaz
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07HHK1...=1006502&hvtargid=pla-565678782697&th=1&psc=1


4 days to slow...



kenls said:


> I was actually watching THIS ONE on Amazon, sodamonkey. DW-5600HRGRZ-1ER at £55.24
> 
> View attachment 13850095


----------



## kenls

acadian said:


> Is this the right link?


This is where I picked up my DW-5600HRGRZ-1ER the other day. As you can see, its just a rebranded DW-5600HR. A new barcode added and a Gorillaz sleeve slipped over.


----------



## acadian

kenls said:


> This is where I picked up my DW-5600HRGRZ-1ER the other day. As you can see, its just a rebranded DW-5600HR. A new barcode added and a Gorillaz sleeve slipped over.
> 
> View attachment 13864149


ah gotcha...cool!


----------



## shogun

Lucky King GX-56SLG is available at gshock.com for $170, not a bargain but it is the lowest I could find.

https://www.gshock.com/watches/7-lucky-gods/gx56slg-1


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

shogun said:


> Lucky King GX-56SLG is available at gshock.com for $170, not a bargain but it is the lowest I could find.
> 
> https://www.gshock.com/watches/7-lucky-gods/gx56slg-1


So the product rendering shows RCVD on the display...I thought this model isn't atomic?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Cowboy Bebop said:


> So the product rendering shows RCVD on the display...I thought this model isn't atomic?


Good point!


----------



## pfmail

^So what are we saying? Casio is selling fake G-Shock watches? LOL.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Don't know...I recall that a GXW-56 exists, maybe they didn't updated the display renders or they used the same render of the JDM model for the international one.


----------



## pfmail

gshock.com has been kinda bad on their product pages. I think we all knew about their GWB5600BC-1B product page was just a copy/paste from the GMWB5000GD-1 page - they didn't even bother to change the model name. Now it looks like that they just changed the model to be the right one, but left everything else including the STN LCD.


----------



## Badazzelanore

Not sure if it's a deal, but I just bought a GW-9110 Gulfman from Sam's club for $115. $120 out the door. I've been looking at this exact watch for a couple months at Sam's and if I remember correctly it was going for $140 the last time I was there.


----------



## venom79

Just bought from Nordstrom a gwb5600bc-1b (cheapest square with bluetooth) for $171.20 and applied for the store credit card to make the purchase and get a $40 discount note.

Net price $131.20, the cheapest I have seen for this model new.










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

https://www.mltd.com/products/daily-deals-1323

4 gshocks are on sale two notable ones the DW5600NE and DW5735D are ones to get if you've been looking for these limited editions at a bargain.

I bought from them before and can vouch for them.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## venom79

Jomashop has on sale the DW-5600MW-7CR, normally retail at $99, it is $65.5, and if you use coupon XCLSV5 you get $5 extra of discount. My total final price after shipping and taxes was $66.49, the lowest I have ever seen for this model.










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Servus

https://www.galeria-kaufhof.de/p/ca...0hr-1er-multifunktionsuhr-solaruhr/4000233973

GW-B5600HR-1ER

And on many other G-shock´s 20%.

https://www.galeria-kaufhof.de/sale/uhren-schmuck/uhren-herrenuhren/?brandName_filter=CASIO+G-SHOCK

Kind regards


----------



## woodville63

Servus said:


> https://www.galeria-kaufhof.de/p/ca...0hr-1er-multifunktionsuhr-solaruhr/4000233973
> 
> GW-B5600HR-1ER


cheaper to get b5600 from https://www.tictacarea.com/search?c...sc&search_query=gw-b5600&submit_search=Search unless you are committed to B5600HR-1ER.


----------



## p1rklys

I am looking to buy MTG-B1000B-1AER in Europe. Maybe some of you are also looking for the best deal in EU?

Best price I was able to find is here:
https://www.uhrcenter.de/produkt/casio-g-shock-mt-g-funk-solaruhr-mtg-b1000b-1aer/

Any suggestions?


----------



## Servus

https://uhrenarena.de/Themen/Funkuh...MIzezCu-614AIVBzbTCh0zaQyAEAkYASABEgKHwvD_BwE

Look here.

Kind regards


----------



## woodville63

https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...casio-g-shock-superior-series-mtg-b1000b-1aer


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Target is currently running a spend $40 get $10 off promotion on their website.

https://www.target.com/p/men-s-casio-g-shock-watch-black-dw9052-1bcg/-/A-14658886

Might be worthwhile, as a few of these you could pick up in store same day.


----------



## marked

Mltd.com. Has the black dial rubber strap gmw-b5000 for $449 -35% Valentine’s Day sale and you get it shipped for around $318 in California.


----------



## venom79

Just saw Bloomingdales has on sale with code LOVE the gold negative steel square, $466 including shipping and taxes. Not bad.










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## venom79

marked said:


> Mltd.com. Has the black dial rubber strap gmw-b5000 for $449 -35% Valentine's Day sale and you get it shipped for around $318 in California.


This is a great deal but not available anymore, most probably stock sold out

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## WES51

PacParts. Another sale!
This time *20%* off.
Promo code: Casio.
Until next Monday 5pm pst.


----------



## kubr1ck

This deal's been stated before, but since it's about to end, I wanted to reiterate: if you download the *Macy's app* onto your phone, they will give you *25% off your first purchase*. It has to be via the app. I can confirm that this works on G-Shocks because I purchased a silver metal square this morning. *This promotion ends on Sunday*, so get in there.

They have a solid selection of G-Shocks, including the silver and black metal squares (these tend to sell out quickly), the black & blue and silver & red new MT-Gs, the black resin Bluetooth square on combi-bracelet, the DW-5900 re-issue (a must have in my opinion), and the Magma Ocean Frogman (the last time you'll ever see this one so cheap, I promise you). Happy hunting!


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

^and I'm going to hit the Macy's site!


----------



## venom79

kubr1ck said:


> This deal's been stated before, but since it's about to end, I wanted to reiterate: if you download the *Macy's app* onto your phone, they will give you *25% off your first purchase*. It has to be via the app. I can confirm that this works on G-Shocks because I purchased a silver metal square this morning. *This promotion ends on Sunday*, so get in there.
> 
> They have a solid selection of G-Shocks, including the silver and black metal squares (these tend to sell out quickly), the black & blue and silver & red new MT-Gs, the black resin Bluetooth square on combi-bracelet, the DW-5900 re-issue (a must have in my opinion), and the Magma Ocean Frogman (the last time you'll ever see this one so cheap, I promise you). Happy hunting!


For some reason this doesn't work for me, I installed the app, I see the 25% discount code in my basket but when I want to checkout I get a message this code can't be applied to this product. Weird.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Urabus23

Use "Flash-25" at Allike this weekend for 25% off everything.

https://www.allikestore.com/default...rsary-magma-ocean-black-mtg-b1000tf-1adr.html

Comes out to under $800 if you're in the States.


----------



## CC

I nearly bought that Magma MTG about ten times last night but having had a few of the silver model I just didn't like the new design as much as what it replaced.

They also had the Froggy but that didn't last long.


----------



## Drunken_Munki

kubr1ck said:


> This deal's been stated before, but since it's about to end, I wanted to reiterate: if you download the *Macy's app* onto your phone, they will give you *25% off your first purchase*. It has to be via the app. I can confirm that this works on G-Shocks because I purchased a silver metal square this morning. *This promotion ends on Sunday*, so get in there.
> 
> They have a solid selection of G-Shocks, including the silver and black metal squares (these tend to sell out quickly), the black & blue and silver & red new MT-Gs, the black resin Bluetooth square on combi-bracelet, the DW-5900 re-issue (a must have in my opinion), and the Magma Ocean Frogman (the last time you'll ever see this one so cheap, I promise you). Happy hunting!


Cheers for the heads up mate shame it has to be via the app. They ship to the UK but we can't get the app over here

just me


----------



## kubr1ck

venom79 said:


> For some reason this doesn't work for me, I installed the app, I see the 25% discount code in my basket but when I want to checkout I get a message this code can't be applied to this product. Weird.
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


That's strange. Are you in the U.S.?



Drunken_Munki said:


> Cheers for the heads up mate shame it has to be via the app. They ship to the UK but we can't get the app over here
> 
> just me


Ahh sorry to hear that man!


----------



## Drunken_Munki

kubr1ck said:


> That's strange. Are you in the U.S.?
> 
> Ahh sorry to hear that man!


It's alright mate, i just think it's strange how they will deliver to the U.K, but the U.K app store won't let me have the app. But still a really good deal

just me


----------



## paulphilly

MLTD in California has THREE 35th Anniversary GPR-B1000TF Rangeman's left (I bought one today). They list it for $999 but they have a President's Day code of "35blue" which is 35% off. *This makes it $649 with free shipping*. Of course, that code can be used to get 35% off any watch over $300. However, I think $649 is a steal for the Magma Rangeman. I am super excited to get mine next week. Just add to bag and enter the code. I called and spoke to Ken today to verify they had four...well now three. Happy Hunting and here is the link for quick access:

https://www.mltd.com/product/g-shock-gprb1000tf-1-watch-126377


----------



## Sir-Guy

20% off Casio parts at PacParts this weekend.


----------



## WES51

This time I used the PacParts promo. Ordered over $100 worth of small spare parts for my Mudmaster that I may (hopefully) never need.


----------



## banderor

MEN IN CAMOUFLAGE FROGMAN GF-8250CM-2JR. I've never used this seller, but was surprised to see these still available at this price ($529 US).

BUY Casio G-Shock FROGMAN Master of G Camouflage Limited Watch GF-8250CM-2, GF8250CM - Buy Watches Online | CASIO Red Deer Watches


----------



## ItsMeElvis

WatchShop UK currently has 10% off loads of models, that's like £80 off the beast now.

https://www.watchshop.com/mens-casi...ugh-solar-watch-gpr-b1000-1er-p100021888.html


----------



## clusca

GPR-B1000 was couple of times much cheaper when using Polish version of WS site. When buying along with discount code you could have it for roughly around 520 pounds.


----------



## ItsMeElvis

clusca said:


> GPR-B1000 was couple of times much cheaper when using Polish version of WS site. When buying along with discount code you could have it for roughly around 520 pounds.


What????????????


----------



## CC

ItsMeElvis said:


> WatchShop UK currently has 10% off loads of models, that's like £80 off the beast now.
> 
> https://www.watchshop.com/mens-casi...ugh-solar-watch-gpr-b1000-1er-p100021888.html


Thanks for posting but that's pretty expensive.
A quick Google search will find much cheaper options.


----------



## ItsMeElvis

CC said:


> Thanks for posting but that's pretty expensive.
> A quick Google search will find much cheaper options.


I don't think you can get that watch in the UK for less than £720, if you can I haven't found it, and I've tried as I desperately want it.


----------



## CC

ItsMeElvis said:


> I don't think you can get that watch in the UK for less than £720, if you can I haven't found it, and I've tried as I desperately want it.


Quick tip, never buy from UK retailers unless it's a massive discount.

GPR-B1000-1ER €673 (£585ish) here...

https://ocarat.com/rangeman-gpr-b1000-1er-casio-g-shock-49223.html


----------



## ItsMeElvis

CC said:


> Quick tip, never buy from UK retailers unless it's a massive discount.
> 
> GPR-B1000-1ER €673 (£585ish) here...
> 
> https://ocarat.com/rangeman-gpr-b1000-1er-casio-g-shock-49223.html


Ohhhhh, ok cool, thanks for the tip, link comes up as €799 for me though <|


----------



## CC

ItsMeElvis said:


> Ohhhhh, ok cool, thanks for the tip, link comes up as €799 for me though <|


Sorry, see the banner at top of page. 'BP19' takes 19% off.


----------



## clusca

ItsMeElvis said:


> What????????????


Ok, it was when WS had 15% off and when buying two pieces (in that case there is additional discount of 10% for 2nd piece). But still... 
Sometimes there is a significant difference in price depending on what language version of their site you use.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Amazon has the GW-M5610 (solar atomic square) for $88.40 right now. I'd post a link but it's not cooperating for some reason.  Usually $95-$100 ish.


----------



## CC

£129 with code 'CAS129UK'

https://www.watches2u.com/watches/c...cyD00ZBxyJWTZ0RFzYkRCrUkgSHmVV2StF1s0&irgwc=1


----------



## aparezco

Nice price on this one above... the only other place I've seen it this cheap is a Nordstrom's rack


----------



## venom79

All gshocks bought through the Bloomingdales app have 25% discount for limited time... no exceptions all models 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

venom79 said:


> All gshocks bought through the Bloomingdales app have 25% discount for limited time... no exceptions all models
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


I can't find the app in the Google Play Store.........


----------



## venom79

Spirit of the Watch said:


> I can't find the app in the Google Play Store.........


Sorry but it seems the app is only for iOS devices



















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

Here's a tip Rocat posted on f296.

MLTD has the GLS-5600CL-1 on sale for $70.17. The code 30ACCS gives a 30% discount, dropping the price to $49.12. I just ordered one, and the code worked fine. Since I'm in CA, where MLTD is located, they charged me 9% sales tax. USPS shipping was $8.

https://www.mltd.com/product/g-shock-gls5600cl-1-watch-black-115496


----------



## Steelerswit

Found it interesting that I had 3 t-shirts in my cart and have never been to that site before.

The deal is tempting. 

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## GaryK30

Steelerswit said:


> Found it interesting that I had 3 t-shirts in my cart and have never been to that site before.
> 
> The deal is tempting.
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


Interesting. When I go to their home page, I see three shirts in the cart. When I search for GLS5600CL and go to its page, the phantom items disappear.


----------



## Kabong30

That is because the link that was shared had 3 shirts in the cart for that user.


----------



## GaryK30

Kabong30 said:


> That is because the link that was shared had 3 shirts in the cart for that user.


But I created the direct link to the watch, and I didn't add any shirts to my cart before I created the link. When I go to that link, I see no shirts in the cart. When I go to directly to MLTD.com in a private browser window, it shows three shirts. I think there is a problem with their website.

In any event, it's a good deal for the watch.


----------



## ohhenry1

GaryK30 said:


> Here's a tip Rocat posted on f296.
> 
> MLTD has the GLS-5600CL-1 on sale for $70.17. The code 30ACCS gives a 30% discount, dropping the price to $49.12. I just ordered one, and the code worked fine. Since I'm in CA, where MLTD is located, they charged me 9% sales tax. USPS shipping was $8.
> 
> https://www.mltd.com/product/g-shock-gls5600cl-1-watch-black-115496
> 
> View attachment 13923747


Bought one for myself, and my brother bought one too. Thanks for sharing the deal!


----------



## Kabong30

Ah, gotcha, Gary. That is weird.


----------



## GaryK30

Kabong30 said:


> Ah, gotcha, Gary. That is weird.


At least the sale is good, and it's easy enough to remove the phantom items from the cart.


----------



## Rocat

GaryK30 said:


> Here's a tip Rocat posted on f296.
> 
> MLTD has the GLS-5600CL-1 on sale for $70.17. The code 30ACCS gives a 30% discount, dropping the price to $49.12. I just ordered one, and the code worked fine. Since I'm in CA, where MLTD is located, they charged me 9% sales tax. USPS shipping was $8.
> 
> https://www.mltd.com/product/g-shock-gls5600cl-1-watch-black-115496
> 
> View attachment 13923747


I don't use the adapters or Nato on this watch. I prefer the resin strap from the DW-5600SN which is a wider strap than the stock 5600 strap.


----------



## Steelerswit

Ebay 10% eBay bucks in app purchase today only. 

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## pfmail

Steelerswit said:


> Ebay 10% eBay bucks in app purchase today only.
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


Just saw it on my phone as well. Wish they gave a heads up earlier - gave up on a bid early this morning...


----------



## Steelerswit

pfmail said:


> Just saw it on my phone as well. Wish they gave a heads up earlier - gave up on a bid early this morning...


Fortunately I got 8% on my purchase a few days ago or else I would be MAD. there is another one I'm tempted to get, but...

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## GrouchoM

pfmail said:


> Just saw it on my phone as well. Wish they gave a heads up earlier - gave up on a bid early this morning...


I don't see this on my Android app. How do I claim it?

If there are any typos in this post, I blame Tapatalk!


----------



## yankeexpress

GrouchoM said:


> I don't see this on my Android app. How do I claim it?


Get an iPhone.


----------



## pfmail

yankeexpress said:


> Get an iPhone.


Now, now.


----------



## pfmail

GrouchoM said:


> I don't see this on my Android app. How do I claim it?
> 
> If there are any typos in this post, I blame Tapatalk!


I saw it on my phone when I swap to the home page, and guess what, 10 min ago, the eBay inbox just pop up with an e-mail dated *Friday* about the 10% bucks. This is stupid, but I guess good for my wallet...


----------



## Steelerswit

GrouchoM said:


> I don't see this on my Android app. How do I claim it?
> 
> If there are any typos in this post, I blame Tapatalk!


You might not have been invited. You need to spend more.... Or opt in.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## kubr1ck

Steelerswit said:


> You might not have been invited. You need to spend more.... Or opt in.
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


I don't see it on my phone either. I guess I'm just a guppy in a sea of sharks and whales. :-d


----------



## Steelerswit

kubr1ck said:


> I don't see it on my phone either. I guess I'm just a guppy in a sea of sharks and whales. :-d


Have opted into the ebay bucks program?

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## kubr1ck

Steelerswit said:


> Have opted into the ebay bucks program?
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


No, but I guess I probably should. Have never even heard of eBay bucks until your post. :-d


----------



## Steelerswit

kubr1ck said:


> No, but I guess I probably should. Have never even heard of eBay bucks until your post. :-d


DUDE!

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## ItsMeElvis

Now 20% off UK people.

https://www.watchshop.com/mens-casi...ugh-solar-watch-gpr-b1000-1er-p100021888.html


----------



## GaryK30

MLTD deals. I'm not sure how long these last. Their prices on the premium models seem to be above MSRP, but 35% off helps.

25% off any order - 25MARDI

30% off orders over $150 - 30GRAS

35% off orders over $300 - 35MAGIC


----------



## therion

ItsMeElvis said:


> Now 20% off UK people.
> 
> https://www.watchshop.com/mens-casi...ugh-solar-watch-gpr-b1000-1er-p100021888.html


I think you'll be much happier with this price

https://www.relojesdemoda.com/product_info.php?products_id=91184


----------



## ItsMeElvis

Really wary of using abroad sites tho. Good price tho yeah.


----------



## therion

I have been exclusively buying from foreign websites so far ( over a hundred watches) and had 0 issues. Relojesdemoda is one of the most trusted online retailers out there, no worries.


----------



## kubr1ck

15% off G-SHOCKs on Macy's web site until March 3.

CODE: REFRESH


----------



## venom79

GaryK30 said:


> MLTD deals. I'm not sure how long these last. Their prices on the premium models seem to be above MSRP, but 35% off helps.
> 
> 25% off any order - 25MARDI
> 
> 30% off orders over $150 - 30GRAS
> 
> 35% off orders over $300 - 35MAGIC


Great deal... just bought a BNIB mtg-b1000, for $519.99 shipped. The cheapest I have seen so far new, I have seen even used ones in eBay and forums for more than that...










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## marked

kubr1ck said:


> 15% off G-SHOCKs on Macy's web site until March 3.
> 
> CODE: REFRESH


Macy's still has the GWF-1035f frog too.


----------



## cvdl

-removed


----------



## CC

cvdl said:


> [Also removed...


A used item on an eBay auction can't really be classed as a deal.


----------



## cvdl

CC said:


> A used item on an eBay auction can't really be classed as a deal.


Yes, I removed the link. Didn't saw an auction site deal, so I thought it could be placed here.


----------



## cvdl

CC said:


> A used item on an eBay auction can't really be classed as a deal.


Yes, I removed the link. Didn't saw an auction site deal, so I thought it could be placed here.


----------



## kenls

For the UK members: Casio Bluetooth Square GW-B5600-2ER for £89 HERE


----------



## dumpweed

$240 GW-5000 at eBay:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/223363922582


----------



## aneflan

dumpweed said:


> $240 GW-5000 at eBay:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/223363922582


I ordered one from them and i wa 100% happy. It was really fresh, made 22.1.2019


----------



## pl_gristle

FYI, this online vendor Home . Wristwatcher
has a good variety of Casio bands (as well as many others) at fair prices and is not a scam vendor. Found a nice stainless band for my Oceanus OCS500TA with curved ends that fit pretty well for <18$ shipped. They offer free shipping/no tax.


----------



## pl_gristle

Gshock wallet on poshmark not sure if it's real but if it is, a collector here might have a score
https://poshmark.com/listing/GShock-Wallet-5c8303053e0caa06665404c1


----------



## yankeexpress

Been tracking this hard, as these are LE and can get expensive as the supply dries up. Now is the time, a few months after release, when supply is plentiful, that sometimes a bargain can be found. This is that best deal so far:

https://www.sakurawatches.com/casio-g-shock-master-of-g-love-the-sea-and-the-earth-gw-9404kj-3jr



*Add in EMS fast shipping and it comes to $467 which is $40 better than lowest eBay price.*


----------



## aparezco

yankeexpress said:


> Been tracking this hard, as these are LE and can get expensive as the supply dries up. Now is the time, a few months after release, when supply is plentiful, that sometimes a bargain can be found. This is that best deal so far:
> 
> https://www.sakurawatches.com/casio-g-shock-master-of-g-love-the-sea-and-the-earth-gw-9404kj-3jr
> 
> 
> 
> *Add in EMS fast shipping and it comes to $467 which is $40 better than lowest eBay price.*


The cheapest I saw this watch in Honk Kong was US$500.

The link is a good deal.


----------



## aparezco

yankeexpress said:


> Been tracking this hard, as these are LE and can get expensive as the supply dries up. Now is the time, a few months after release, when supply is plentiful, that sometimes a bargain can be found. This is that best deal so far:
> 
> https://www.sakurawatches.com/casio-g-shock-master-of-g-love-the-sea-and-the-earth-gw-9404kj-3jr
> 
> 
> 
> *Add in EMS fast shipping and it comes to $467 which is $40 better than lowest eBay price.*


The cheapest I saw this watch in Honk Kong was US$500.

The link is a good deal.


----------



## Hacknwind

pl_gristle said:


> FYI, this online vendor Home . Wristwatcher
> has a good variety of Casio bands (as well as many others) at fair prices and is not a scam vendor. Found a nice stainless band for my Oceanus OCS500TA with curved ends that fit pretty well for <18$ shipped. They offer free shipping/no tax.


THANK YOU! Parts and Bands, oh my!


----------



## Hacknwind

pl_gristle said:


> FYI, this online vendor Home . Wristwatcher
> has a good variety of Casio bands (as well as many others) at fair prices and is not a scam vendor. Found a nice stainless band for my Oceanus OCS500TA with curved ends that fit pretty well for <18$ shipped. They offer free shipping/no tax.


THANK YOU! Always pleased to learn of new Legit sources for these bits


----------



## Hacknwind

dumpweed said:


> $240 GW-5000 at eBay:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/223363922582


Isn't the GW-B5600 a better value at this point? Adds bluetooth to the mix. I'm I missing something? Not trying to rain on the 5000, but I saw the 5600 between 175-200 range on the Bay.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Hacknwind said:


> Isn't the GW-B5600 a better value at this point? Adds bluetooth to the mix. *Am I missing something?* Not trying to rain on the 5000, but I saw the 5600 between 175-200 range on the Bay.


Here you go.



> However! Then there's the GW-5000. The GW-5000 today is the most historically significant G-Shock in today's G-Shock collection. It descends directly from the original G-Shock from 1983. Which means a solid metal inner casing with a screw down case back in stainless steel with a black DLC coating. Its look is intentionally basic and its features are not the most advanced available. However it is a prestige G-Shock. It has a nicer overall finish than any other Square model and uses a softer and more comfortable poly urethane strap.
> 
> The downside is that the GW-5000 is exclusively made and sold in Japan, which partly accounts for its relatively high price (around € 365,=). Only the most observant and knowledgeable G-Shock enthusiasts will recognize this watch. It won't get you instant status with the general public. Owning the GW-5000 however is one of the best ways to express your appreciation of G-Shock and its history.


https://www.fratellowatches.com/casio-g-shock-gw-5000-52mondayz-week-34/


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

https://shop.topperjewelers.com/col...th-purchase-of-any-g-shock-mrg-or-g-shock-mtg

Not the best deal I'm sure (as they're selling at MSRP) but it's out there.


----------



## Hacknwind

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Here you go.
> 
> Thank you sir, I learned something today. Props to the 5000 b-)


----------



## ItsMeElvis

£56.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/casio-gori...e=UTF8&qid=1552386211&sr=1-5&keywords=g-shock


----------



## CC

ItsMeElvis said:


> £56.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/casio-gori...e=UTF8&qid=1552386211&sr=1-5&keywords=g-shock


Thanks but...



Slac89 said:


> Gorillaz
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07HHK1...=1006502&hvtargid=pla-565678782697&th=1&psc=1


----------



## ItsMeElvis

Cool, but obviously I'm not gonna read every page.


----------



## CC

ItsMeElvis said:


> Cool, but obviously I'm not gonna read every page.


I have a good memory ;-)


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

15% In-App Ebay going on today until 7 p.m. PST...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

MLTD sale through March 18th.

25% off any order - 25FOUR

30% off orders over $150 - 30LEAF

35% off orders over $300 - 35CLOVER

Some examples:

https://www.mltd.com/products?s=g-shock

They have the GA-810MMA-1A on sale for $88.30, which is $66.23 after the 25% off.

They have the 35th anniversary GF8235D-1B for $500, which is $325 after the 35% off.

They have the GMW-B5000D-1 for $600, which is $390 after the 35% off.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Does TicTacArea show up as PERLA AZABACHE,SL. for anyone else?


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Well my bank rejected the charge from Tic Tac Area...……… as they're international (the bank just assumes fraud in these cases). 

So, I'll have to wait until tomorrow when the bank opens


----------



## Drummer1

GaryK30 said:


> MLTD sale through March 18th.
> 
> 25% off any order - 25FOUR
> 
> 30% off orders over $150 - 30LEAF
> 
> 35% off orders over $300 - 35CLOVER
> 
> Some examples:
> 
> https://www.mltd.com/products?s=g-shock
> 
> They have the GA-810MMA-1A on sale for $88.30, which is $66.23 after the 25% off.
> 
> They have the 35th anniversary GF8235D-1B for $500, which is $325 after the 35% off.
> 
> They have the GMW-B5000D-1 for $600, which is $390 after the 35% off.


Thanks for sharing this deal, but I wish I didn't see it because now I'm tempted to get something now that I just purchased two other watches from Rob at Topper.


----------



## kubr1ck

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Does TicTacArea show up as PERLA AZABACHE,SL. for anyone else?


It's been a while since I've purchased from them, but that sounds right.



Spirit of the Watch said:


> Well my bank rejected the charge from Tic Tac Area...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; as they're international (the bank just assumes fraud in these cases).
> 
> So, I'll have to wait until tomorrow when the bank opens


They don't have a 24hr 1-800 number? Should be a quick fix.


----------



## woodville63

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Does TicTacArea show up as PERLA AZABACHE,SL. for anyone else?


On my CC statement it's TICTACAREA.COM MOLINA DE SEG ESP which is the road Perla is on.

TicTacArea.com - PERLA AZABACHE SL
Paseo Rosales,14 30500-Molina de Segura Murcia ESPAÑA
Tel ESPAÑA +34 968641556 +34 625566089
Email [email protected]


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

kubr1ck said:


> It's been a while since I've purchased from them, but that sounds right.
> 
> *They don't have a 24hr 1-800 number? Should be a quick fix.*


No, it's a local Iowa Credit Union. Great in some ways, not so great in others. :roll:


----------



## andyahs

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Does TicTacArea show up as PERLA AZABACHE,SL. for anyone else?


Yes. That's them.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Well, I tried putting in the order again and it worked!

Also, it said this:



> _Thank you for trusting us_. Your purchase has been formalized correctly and we will process your order soon


:-d

Haha, I certainly hope they don't sell my information :-!

Anyhow, new GW-B5600HR-1ER incoming!


----------



## CC

Good luck.

He promised me a 35th Froggy then without warning I got a refund, minus bank charges, months later.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

CC said:


> Good luck.
> 
> He promised me a 35th Froggy then without warning I got a refund, minus bank charges, months later.


Lol, thanks man! :-!

Well, the only other option I could find was Rejo and they weren't very clear w/ their shipping.

Anyhow, I paid the extra ~$25 for 24-48 DHL Shipping...&#8230;&#8230;.. _So, hopefully I receive it Monday_. 

Other than that, even at ~$200 I couldn't find the model for sale outside of shady Ebay dealers.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

On a side note, I wanted to surpriz the lady friend in my life w/ a pink 6900 
https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...900mc-4er-watch-casio-g-shock-gmd-s6900mc-4er

But, the shipping option was only the free one and it looks like I'd have to pay a separate shipping charge for each watch purchased through...&#8230;&#8230;.. which wasn't going to happen.


----------



## konax

Spirit of the Watch said:


> On a side note, I wanted to surpriz the lady friend in my life w/ a pink 6900
> https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...900mc-4er-watch-casio-g-shock-gmd-s6900mc-4er
> 
> But, the shipping option was only the free one and it looks like I'd have to pay a separate shipping charge for each watch purchased through...&#8230;&#8230;.. which wasn't going to happen.


Cheaper here:

https://www.relojesdemoda.com/en/me...6900mc-4er-casio-gmd-s6900mc-4er-p-91981.html


----------



## g-addict

Nice, great chance to get an MTG-B1000, there is only 1 left for some of those models.



GaryK30 said:


> MLTD sale through March 18th.
> 
> 25% off any order - 25FOUR
> 
> 30% off orders over $150 - 30LEAF
> 
> 35% off orders over $300 - 35CLOVER
> 
> Some examples:
> 
> https://www.mltd.com/products?s=g-shock
> 
> They have the GA-810MMA-1A on sale for $88.30, which is $66.23 after the 25% off.
> 
> They have the 35th anniversary GF8235D-1B for $500, which is $325 after the 35% off.
> 
> They have the GMW-B5000D-1 for $600, which is $390 after the 35% off.


----------



## Tempus Populi

Is this a deal enough? Anyone seen a better price?

https://www.nywatchstore.com/casio-...-and-red-digital-sports-watch-dw5600hr-1.html


----------



## yankeexpress

Tempus Populi said:


> Is this a deal enough? Anyone seen a better price?
> 
> https://www.nywatchstore.com/casio-...-and-red-digital-sports-watch-dw5600hr-1.html


Good price.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Tempus Populi said:


> Is this a deal enough? Anyone seen a better price?
> 
> https://www.nywatchstore.com/casio-...-and-red-digital-sports-watch-dw5600hr-1.html


So I heard terrible reviews about them...I was considering a purchase from them but when I saw all the reviews from them I got scared away... google them and you'll see what I mean.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Cowboy Bebop said:


> So I heard terrible reviews about them...I was considering a purchase from them but when I saw all the reviews from them I got scared away... google them and you'll see what I mean.


While I own a bunch of Gs, not that one due to the negative screen. Tempting to get the strap separately and attach it to a positve square.


----------



## Tempus Populi

Cowboy Bebop said:


> So I heard terrible reviews about them...I was considering a purchase from them but when I saw all the reviews from them I got scared away... google them and you'll see what I mean.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Oh shoot, I'll look it up.
Thanks for heads up Cowboy Bebop. Great series btw!


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

$375

Use code VIP





https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...inless-steel-bracelet-watch-42.8mm?ID=5898491


----------



## stockae92

Spirit of the Watch said:


> $375 and you get a free pendant.
> 
> Use code VIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...inless-steel-bracelet-watch-42.8mm?ID=5898491


It seems like the pendant is $39 instead of free?


----------



## stockae92

Spirit of the Watch said:


> $375 and you get a free pendant.
> 
> Use code VIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...inless-steel-bracelet-watch-42.8mm?ID=5898491


It seems like the pendant is $39 instead of free?


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

stockae92 said:


> It seems like the pendant is $39 instead of free?


You're right, I misread that. It seems the pendant is instead a sale price on whatever its' supposed worth it.

I'll edit my post, good catch:-!


----------



## igwanna

bought 3 from NY watch shop... through amazon, shipped to Portugal, Europe ev en, never had an issue.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

I think this was already mentioned but Macys has 25% off if you use code VIP. Some nice models there for 25% off.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

Stance version of the Sneaker Freaker. Just snagged one finally at this price. Now I have the coffin and this one.

https://www.stance.com/stance-sf-gshock/MBOXD18STA.html









Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## GaryK30

MLTD currently has a sale.

25% off any order - 25BOOM

30% off orders over $150 - 30BUST

35% off orders over $300 - 35BRACKET

*Coupons valid through late April 1st. 1 coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.


----------



## CC

GaryK30 said:


> MLTD currently has a sale.
> 
> 25% off any order - 25BOOM
> 
> 30% off orders over $150 - 30BUST
> 
> 35% off orders over $300 - 35BRACKET
> 
> *Coupons valid through late April 1st. 1 coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.


Looks like I've been busy...









LOL!


----------



## GaryK30

CC said:


> Looks like I've been busy...
> 
> View attachment 14018101
> 
> 
> LOL!


Yes, their website is apparently still messed up. But if you order just what you want, you can get a good deal. I got a GLS-5600CL-1 from them for $49 a while ago, by combining an existing sale with an additional discount code.


----------



## woodville63

This is a cut and paste from a post by BostonCharlie on another site. Too good a deal not to post here. $242 on my usual G-shock favourite, TicTacArea. If you're a new customer you get a pop-up offering 10% off in return for an email address. You can't stack it with the flash sale so don't bother.

Bluetooth ana-digi G-Shock, $168 incl. free international shipping + mfg. warranty flash deal from W2U. eBay: $220. List: $300. Model GR-B100-1A3. I dig the green display -- looks retro.

Casio product page here, https://www.casio-intl.com/asia/en/wat/watch_detail/GR-B100-1A3/

https://www.watches2u.com/watches/casio/gr-b100-1a3er-mens-g-shock-smartwatch.html


----------



## CC

woodville63 said:


> This is a cut and paste from a post by BostonCharlie on another site. Too good a deal not to post here. $242 on my usual G-shock favourite, TicTacArea. If you're a new customer you get a pop-up offering 10% off in return for an email address. You can't stack it with the flash sale so don't bother.
> 
> Bluetooth ana-digi G-Shock, $168 incl. free international shipping + mfg. warranty flash deal from W2U. eBay: $220. List: $300. Model GR-B100-1A3. I dig the green display -- looks retro.
> 
> Casio product page here, https://www.casio-intl.com/asia/en/wat/watch_detail/GR-B100-1A3/
> 
> https://www.watches2u.com/watches/casio/gr-b100-1a3er-mens-g-shock-smartwatch.html
> 
> View attachment 14025003


£129 is a great price even thought I didn't like it and returned the one I bought for £160(ish) last year.

Guessing this was/is one of the worst selling watches Casio has produced...


----------



## nomking77

Pretty cool, Nice prices.


----------



## nomking77

This is lovely with affordable prices.


----------



## kenls

For anyone interested in a potential spare strap for their GMW-B5000TFC-1

Pacparts list the strap as $383.59 HERE whereas Tiktox list one in stock for £110 HERE *NOW SOLD*


----------



## CC

CASIO G-SHOCK MTG-B1000TF-1ADR 35TH ANNIVERSARY ''MAGMA OCEAN' €769.93 (£690.79) with code '10YRS-ACC'

https://www.allikestore.com/default...rsary-magma-ocean-black-mtg-b1000tf-1adr.html

Code takes 30% of all accessories.


----------



## andyahs

CC said:


> View attachment 14047307
> 
> 
> CASIO G-SHOCK MTG-B1000TF-1ADR 35TH ANNIVERSARY ''MAGMA OCEAN' €769.93 (£690.79) with code '10YRS-ACC'
> 
> https://www.allikestore.com/default...rsary-magma-ocean-black-mtg-b1000tf-1adr.html
> 
> Code takes 30% of all accessories.


Good deal...........ordered.


----------



## andyahs

Double


----------



## kenls

Coming up at about 19:22 UK BST, Watches2U has a GR-B100-1A3ER (green) and 15 minutes later, a GR-B100-1A2ER (blue) for £129. There are a good few other Casios too.

*HERE*

Both aforementioned deals now live.


----------



## gee_im_shocked

Something maybe worth keeping an eye on. The watcheshalfprice guy on ebay had pages of Casios, but today he has just one page, including some interesting stuff. A GWNQ1000-1A in blue is $370 and that price has come down twice in the last few days. There are a couple of interesting items, a metal G, a decent price on a Frog, a couple of nice bluetooth Edifice.

https://www.ebay.com/str/WATCHES-HALF-PRICE/Casio/_i.html?_storecat=1362819013&_sop=16&rt=nc


----------



## ocN55

gee_im_shocked said:


> Something maybe worth keeping an eye on. The watcheshalfprice guy on ebay had pages of Casios, but today he has just one page, including some interesting stuff. A GWNQ1000-1A in blue is $370 and that price has come down twice in the last few days. There are a couple of interesting items, a metal G, a decent price on a Frog, a couple of nice bluetooth Edifice.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/str/WATCHES-HALF-PRICE/Casio/_i.html?_storecat=1362819013&_sop=16&rt=nc


Nice input! Great store with great prices.


----------



## CC

kenls said:


> Coming up at about 19:22 UK BST, Watches2U has a GR-B100-1A3ER (green) and 15 minutes later, a GR-B100-1A2ER (blue) for £129. There are a good few other Casios too.
> 
> *HERE*
> 
> Both aforementioned deals now live.


Same price as 3 weeks ago. Post#1821.


----------



## willydribble

Gravitymaster Carbon GWR-B1000X-1AER 19% off with code FR19 here https://ocarat.com/montre-gravitymaster-carbon-gwr-b1000x-1aer-casio-g-shock-55666.html


----------



## willydribble

same code for these 2|>


----------



## bratz

willydribble said:


> Gravitymaster Carbon GWR-B1000X-1AER 19% off with code FR19 here https://ocarat.com/montre-gravitymaster-carbon-gwr-b1000x-1aer-casio-g-shock-55666.html


 @willydribble - Thanks for reminding me to browse Ocarat  bought GWG-1000-1A1-FR .

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

They ship to US?


----------



## CC

bratz said:


> @willydribble - Thanks for reminding me to browse Ocarat  bought GWG-1000-1A1-FR .
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Great price on that model. Sold mine but think I'll get another to keep.


----------



## andyahs

stockae92 said:


> They ship to US?


Yes.


----------



## bratz

CC said:


> Great price on that model. Sold mine but think I'll get another to keep.


Yes it is. It's essentially slightly cheaper than what I can get from local Gshock resellers for the standard model but comes with the nice pelican case and numbered.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Macy's Friends and Family sale just began - 25% off g-shocks and other watches.... ;-)


----------



## zack20cb

Amazon Warehouse has two GMW-B5000D-1JFs in "very good" condition: "Item is in original packaging, but packaging has damage," for $415 each. Could mean the tin is dented. Could just mean the cardboard box is torn. In my experience, Amazon always takes Warehouse items back if the condition is not satisfactory.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B07BL17CFT/

(If it doesn't show a "Used - Very Good" option, it probably means they're gone.)


----------



## Sir-Guy

Seller through Amazon has the GW-5000 for $246.


----------



## zack20cb

Anybody want a G-Steel for $70?









https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B01CUYH0PQ//

At that price, it's a G-Steal! b-)


----------



## WES51

zack20cb said:


> At that price, it's a G-Steal! b-)


A steel for steal deal.


----------



## tagdial8

WES51 said:


> A steel for steal deal.


Good one.


----------



## konax

zack20cb said:


> Anybody want a G-Steel for $70?
> 
> View attachment 14107407
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B01CUYH0PQ//
> 
> At that price, it's a G-Steal! b-)


Aaand of course they don't ship to Europe. Thanks amazon


----------



## t minus

Casio Rangeman GW9400 for ~$170 shipped.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Shock-Digital-Dial-Green-Resin-Mens-Watch-GW9400-3CR/382615720570?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIM.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131231084308%26meid%3D9fe36174faaf4ebd8ed9118443252302%26pid%3D100010%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D12%26mehot%3Dpp%26sd%3D153458542488%26itm%3D382615720570&_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109

If I didn't already have a cheaper Casio with the V3 sensors I would get this.


----------



## t minus

Here is the standard GW9400 here at the same price as the one above:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Shock-Rangeman-Multi-Band-6-A-c-Timekeeping-Digital-Dial-Mens-Watch/153242716484?hash=item23adfa4944:g:VQkAAOSwEXtcNnG1

Hope this helps someone out in need of a ABC G....


----------



## t minus

And lastly the Casio GWNQ1000 for ~$370 shipped. It does have the sapphire crystal that most seem to want.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Shock-Gulfmaster-Mens-GWNQ1000-1A-Depth-Sensor-Tough-Solar-48mm-Watch/302703917634?hash=item467a8f3a42:g:xfIAAOSwoJ1a0LMe


----------



## Wolfsatz

t minus said:


> Casio Rangeman GW9400 for ~$170 shipped.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Shock-Digital-Dial-Green-Resin-Mens-Watch-GW9400-3CR/382615720570?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIM.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131231084308%26meid%3D9fe36174faaf4ebd8ed9118443252302%26pid%3D100010%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D12%26mehot%3Dpp%26sd%3D153458542488%26itm%3D382615720570&_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109
> 
> If I didn't already have a cheaper Casio with the V3 sensors I would get this.


I so want this one... yet I do not need it.... but the green is so bad @$$. Cheapest price i've seen

Need to sell some of my ticksters


----------



## t minus

Yeah, I understand. I don't need it either, but wish I had of waited instead of spending $50 on a new SGW 1000 to get the ABC V3 sensors. Oh well no way I could have known.



Wolfsatz said:


> I so want this one... yet I do not need it.... but the green is so bad @$$. Cheapest price i've seen.


----------



## Tempus Populi

zack20cb said:


> Anybody want a G-Steel for $70?
> 
> View attachment 14107407
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B01CUYH0PQ//
> 
> At that price, it's a G-Steal!


It was, because it's gone already.
Hopefully some of you guys got it!


----------



## GaryK30

*PacParts 48 Hour Sale*

Save Now! Online Promo Only.

Sale Ends Friday 5/3/19 at 5pm pst.

Use Promo Code

PACP10

Save 10% Off On All Items!

Consumer Electronic Parts and Accessories at PacParts, Inc.


----------



## t minus

Tempus Populi said:


> It was, because it's gone already.
> Hopefully some of you guys got it!


Yeah kinda a bummer, but I'm not sure about this model.....It needs two standard batteries to operate and it has a basic module. The "deal" price is probably what the watch is worth.


----------



## itsmemuffins

On amazon uk the gd 100 and 100ms3 are£49.99 at the moment and the gd 350 is £54.99 and there is a £5 voucher that brings it down to £49.99


----------



## t minus

Forever 21 has a DW6900LU-1 for $44.55 before taxes and shipping with code EXTRA50.

https://www.forever21.com/us/Shop/Catalog/Product/f21/clearance_zero/1000315176


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Any deals on the GBD-800UC-5?






I'm thinking of picking it up from REI at the moment. 
https://www.rei.com/product/160295/...3633&msclkid=33800fe33e871cc582e5532d3886f0bb


----------



## R.Palace

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Any deals on the GBD-800UC-5?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of picking it up from REI at the moment.
> https://www.rei.com/product/160295/...3633&msclkid=33800fe33e871cc582e5532d3886f0bb


Check out the prices at Macy's. They've got their friends and family sale until tomorrow and have 25% off on G's


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

R.Palace said:


> Check out the prices at Macy's. They've got their friends and family sale until tomorrow and have 25% off on G's


Yeah, they do seem decent. The shipping is bad, but whatever.

I might jump on it or still buy from REI, appreciate the heads up!


----------



## R.Palace

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Yeah, they do seem decent. The shipping is bad, but whatever.
> 
> I might jump on it or still buy from REI, appreciate the heads up!


Check out your local Macy's! Shipping does kill some deals but if you're a Gold member you get free shipping - something to thinj about


----------



## Tempus Populi

t minus said:


> Forever 21 has a DW6900LU-1 for $44.55 before taxes and shipping with code EXTRA50.
> 
> https://www.forever21.com/us/Shop/Catalog/Product/f21/clearance_zero/1000315176


That's a pretty good deal, isn't it?


----------



## Tempus Populi

DP


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Tempus Populi said:


> That's a pretty good deal, isn't it?


Yup it is.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## zack20cb

Edifice EFM-501-1A4VCF on Amazon Warehouse, $38. "Minor scratch on housing." Typical price is over $100 for this model.









https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00DIA6T9K//


----------



## cvdl

kenls said:


> For anyone interested in a potential spare strap for their GMW-B5000TFC-1
> 
> Pacparts list the strap as $383.59 HERE whereas Tiktox list one in stock for £110 HERE *NOW SOLD*


I see that the bracelets and bezels are in stock again.


----------



## sodamonkey

For my fellow F17 friends in the UK - Watchshop.com has the new GA-2000E-4ER, (this is the "gift set" with 3 straps and in a nice box), on sale plus a Spring sale discount code on top!

£111 sale price from £139, + the 20% Spring sale discount = £88.80!!!

Bought one!









Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

Not for me but if you like the new Gravitymaster, in Italy, my favorite Shop....

https://www.guidishop.com/orologio-casio-g-shock-gwr-b1000-1a1er-master-of-g.1.0.0.gp.16593.uw


----------



## CC

fcasoli said:


> Not for me but if you like the new Gravitymaster, in Italy, my favorite Shop....
> 
> https://www.guidishop.com/orologio-casio-g-shock-gwr-b1000-1a1er-master-of-g.1.0.0.gp.16593.uw


Was looking there last night. Think they only ship to Italy...


----------



## GaryK30

PacParts sale.

10% off all items. Sale ends Monday 5/20/19 at 5pm pst.

This is an online promo only.

Please use promo code PACSAVEMAY

Consumer Electronic Parts and Accessories at PacParts, Inc.


----------



## zack20cb

Pre-owned GW-3500B, $80 eBay buy-it-now. Blue on black.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264326508804

Seems like a great price! No affiliation, just spotted it while browsing.


----------



## andyahs

zack20cb said:


> Pre-owned GW-3500B, $80 eBay buy-it-now. Blue on black.
> 
> Seems like a great price! No affiliation, just spotted it while browsing.


ebay items are not considered as Casio Deals.


----------



## zack20cb

Anniversary Magma Ocean Frogman GWF-1035F-1JR. Apparently repackaged and missing the manual, but otherwise no issues. $563, about $200 cheaper than I'm seeing it anywhere else.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B07JYHSK27//

Amazon Warehouse deals can be unpredictable. The condition is not always as described, but Amazon always takes it back for free with a full refund if you're not completely satisfied.


----------



## Adam020

zack20cb said:


> Anniversary Magma Ocean Frogman GWF-1035F-1JR. Apparently repackaged and missing the manual, but otherwise no issues. $563, about $200 cheaper than I'm seeing it anywhere else.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B07JYHSK27//
> 
> Amazon Warehouse deals can be unpredictable. The condition is not always as described, but Amazon always takes it back for free with a full refund if you're not completely satisfied.


Unfortunatley not that "cheap" anymore:


----------



## andyahs

Adam020 said:


> Unfortunatley not that "cheap" anymore:


Still showing.


----------



## mcmen

Any good deal on gmw 5000 gd 9 ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

Not Casio but Ocarat have very decent prices on these two Solar Tunas...


----------



## Time4Playnow

mltd.com --- 35% off for items over $300, lesser % off for cheaper items

How about a GWR-B1000 (blue) for $520??

Or a GMW-B5000G-1 for $325??

:think::-!


----------



## Dan GSR

Damn you. Hurting my wallet


----------



## SamWrx

there goes $520...

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

I predict T4PN showing a brand new GWR-B very soon.

Crazy good price for you guys over the pond.


----------



## GaryK30

Another PacParts sale, this time 15%.

SAVE 15%

PROMO CODE: PACP15

Online Sale Only

Enter promo code PACP15 at checkout, you'll get 15% off all items.

Expires: Tuesday May 28th at 5pm PST.

From all of us at PacParts we wish you all a very happy and safe Memorial Day weekend.

Thank you to all who are current serving and who have served our great country.

https://www.pacparts.com


----------



## Time4Playnow

CC said:


> I predict T4PN showing a brand new GWR-B very soon.
> 
> Crazy good price for you guys over the pond.


Lol No, not this time. (Though I must admit, I considered it! :-d) Too many other purchases recently. And tbh, if I were to get another one, I think it would be the black one. Really like that look. ;-)


----------



## zack20cb

Brandswalk has 20% off for memorial day (code MEM20). They have the 35th anniversary frogman GF-8235D-1B at $500, so $400 after 20% off. Some other good prices too. I believe they have the cheapest mirror/jelly DW-5600SK that I've seen, at $110, or $88 after the code.


----------



## Adam020

zack20cb said:


> Brandswalk has 20% off for memorial day (code MEM20). They have the 35th anniversary frogman GF-8235D-1B at $500, so $400 after 20% off. Some other good prices too. I believe they have the cheapest mirror/jelly DW-5600SK that I've seen, at $110, or $88 after the code.


No shipments to Europe :-(


----------



## Aussiehoudini

Adam020 said:


> No shipments to Europe :-(


But this is on their website: INTERNATIONAL ORDERS - ONLINE SHIPPING QUOTATION:

We welcome opportunities to send our merchandise offerings Internationally. If in doubt, please contact us by telephone or email for a review of shipping method/cost calculation, etc. using the standard International rates shown at checkout (where available).


----------



## robattopper

We (Topper) just put up a Memorial Day sale, highlighted by 25% off some of the most desirable 5000 models. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/memo...ull-metal-new-gravitymaster-more-4961737.html


----------



## DCsportsFreak

robattopper said:


> We (Topper) just put up a Memorial Day sale, highlighted by 25% off some of the most desirable 5000 models.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/memo...ull-metal-new-gravitymaster-more-4961737.html


Sold!! This Memorial Day has been expensive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gee_im_shocked

PRW-6000Y-1ACR for $199 on Amazon, this is a great deal, I bought mine for $280 a year ago and thought I had an excellent price:

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-PRW-60...id=1559048635&sr=1-1&nodeID=19233742011&psd=1


----------



## basso4735

robattopper said:


> We (Topper) just put up a Memorial Day sale, highlighted by 25% off some of the most desirable 5000 models.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/memo...ull-metal-new-gravitymaster-more-4961737.html


Ahh, couldn't resist the full metal. Thanks Rob.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

robattopper said:


> We (Topper) just put up a Memorial Day sale, highlighted by 25% off some of the most desirable 5000 models.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/memo...ull-metal-new-gravitymaster-more-4961737.html


Those are steals...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## zack20cb

gee_im_shocked said:


> PRW-6000Y-1ACR for $199 on Amazon, this is a great deal, I bought mine for $280 a year ago and thought I had an excellent price:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-PRW-60...id=1559048635&sr=1-1&nodeID=19233742011&psd=1


That is insanely tempting. Amazon quotes a 43mm case diameter (which is WRONG, see edit below). That's positively civilized! I'm going to have to look into whether that's correct - their specs tend to be unreliable in my experience.

Edit- anyone looking at this not familiar with Amazon's tendency to give inaccurate dimensions for wristwatches, the 43mm case diameter number is flat wrong.

The PRW-6000 is 52mm wide according to casio-intl.com. The smaller PRW-3000 is 47mm wide, so no, there is unfortunately no carbon fiber Protrek at 43mm, despite Amazon's claims.

Free returns though. Grab one and try it on!


----------



## Tater2018

There is ONE (1) GW2310FB-1B4 for sale on Amazon right now.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07BCR24TW?ref=em_1p_0_ti&ref_=pe_2409890_229390510


----------



## nkwatchy

robattopper said:


> We (Topper) just put up a Memorial Day sale, highlighted by 25% off some of the most desirable 5000 models.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/memo...ull-metal-new-gravitymaster-more-4961737.html


Some incredibly good deals here.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## nkwatchy

gee_im_shocked said:


> PRW-6000Y-1ACR for $199 on Amazon, this is a great deal, I bought mine for $280 a year ago and thought I had an excellent price:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-PRW-60...id=1559048635&sr=1-1&nodeID=19233742011&psd=1


So tempted...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

Tater2018 said:


> There is ONE (1) GW2310FB-1B4 for sale on Amazon right now.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07BCR24TW?ref=em_1p_0_ti&ref_=pe_2409890_229390510


And for anyone in the UK looking for one, H Samuel has them at £80 HERE


----------



## Tsarli

Seems like a deal to me. Anyone have any feedback on this model?

PRG-600YL-5CR for $119.


----------



## zack20cb

The PRG-600 is a lower-tier model, but that still looks like a great price if you prefer the style and want those sensors.

The differences, according to this table on the ProTrek webpage, are:
- tough movement
- waveceptor atomic time update
- sunset/sundown reference
- tide info

I just went in with a family member on a PRW as a gift for her S.O.

Thanks for the heads up!

Edit- we ordered the brown PRG-600 too, so he can pick the one he wants. Thanks for noticing that, Tsarli!


----------



## robattopper

nkwatchy said:


> Some incredibly good deals here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


thanks! We've extended it through Wednesday.


----------



## nkwatchy

Classic DW-5600E-1V for $45.99 from the Amazon. Quite tempted: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000GAYQKY/ref=sspa_mw_detail_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## nkwatchy

lol "The Amazon". Going to leave it. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

nkwatchy said:


> Classic DW-5600E-1V for $45.99 from the Amazon. Quite tempted: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000GAYQKY/ref=sspa_mw_detail_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Aren't you the guy that just bought an MRG? LOL

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

That's the great thing about Casio. A couple of thousand one day then $50 the next.
Something for everyone...


----------



## nkwatchy

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Aren't you the guy that just bought an MRG? LOL
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Double post.


----------



## nkwatchy

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Aren't you the guy that just bought an MRG? LOL
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Haha yep. I have a broad range and so does Casio


----------



## nkwatchy

CC said:


> That's the great thing about Casio. A couple of thousand one day then $50 the next.
> Something for everyone...


Amen!


----------



## Hacknwind

Tsarli said:


> Seems like a deal to me. Anyone have any feedback on this model? PRG-600YL-5CR for $119.
> View attachment 14185393


 DAMN IT DAMN IT! missed this. I own another model of the 600, GREAT watches. I will comment on the differences vs 7000 for those who care in another post.


----------



## fcasoli

GST-B200D probably tomorrow in my hands

Source

https://www.guidishop.com/default.asp?cmdString=Gst-b200&cmd=searchProd&bFormSearch=1


----------



## Hacknwind

zack20cb said:


> The PRG-600 is a lower-tier model, but that still looks like a great price if you prefer the style and want those sensors. The differences, according to this table on the ProTrek webpage, are: - tough movement - waveceptor atomic time update - sunset/sundown reference - tide info I just went in with a family member on a PRW as a gift for her S.O. Thanks for the heads up! Edit- we ordered the brown PRG-600 too, so he can pick the one he wants. Thanks for noticing that, Tsarli!


 The PRW-7000, it's a lot more $ and a matter of taste for the design. I like both but think the 600 in the PRG-600Y-1CR variation is the best design. Other differences vs the PRW-7000: -bearing memory -Killer LUME! (Neon Lume also appears on the 650 and 60 in a smaller size, 47mm) -200M WR vs 100M. The lume and the tide/moon data are the only things I miss on the PRG-600Y-1CR, I thought FOR SURE I would miss the Tough Mvt and WaveCeptor 6 but the damn thing is built really well and its highly accurate, so I don't miss either. I do miss the routine of checking if the Atomic time updated overnight though, lol. I think the PRG-600Y-1CR is the best Ani/Dig design in the current ProTrek line up. That is 100% subjective of course. I will keep my eyes pealed for a deal on the 7000 in future. Not sure if I like the Digital display replacing 12 o'clock though, I feel like design-wise, the ProTrek masthead belongs there. REALLY TOO BAD I missed that deal!


----------



## Tsarli

My PRG-600 arrived today, real fast shipping from Amazon. Wasn't expecting to get any new watches but at $119? I just "had" to. :-d I thought the size would be an issue (it is a large watch). But nope, not an issue at all. I think I just found my travel companion this summer.


----------



## yankeexpress

Tsarli said:


> My PRG-600 arrived today, real fast shipping from Amazon. Wasn't expecting to get any new watches but at $119? I just "had" to. :-d I thought the size would be an issue (it is a large watch). But nope, not an issue at all. I think I just found my travel companion this summer.
> 
> View attachment 14192209


Mine arrives tomorrow, looks good! Had some credit points, so got it for $103 delivered, lowest priced triple sensor yet!


----------



## batosai117

I missed out! I just picked up the PRG 600 1CR for around $250. Great watch. It has a few less features than my 9400 rangeman but I really like the Analog / Digital combo.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

MLTD 36% OFF any order - 36SUMMA (through June 1)


----------



## nkwatchy

There's a GW-M5610-1 on Amazon for $93 (1 left): Link


----------



## Worker

Just browsing Rakuten Global and noticed the Rakuten (the old Ebates site) has 20% CB. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcmen

Worker said:


> Just browsing Rakuten Global and noticed the Rakuten (the old Ebates site) has 20% CB.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On which website ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcmen

mcmen said:


> On which website ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcmen

mcmen said:


> On which website ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

Almost half retail if you like this model...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0744N4J7G


----------



## CC

Double...


----------



## mdogg

Looks like Ebates (Rakuten now) has 10% cash back for Macy's. Macy's has a ~25% coupon. Seemed like a decent price when you combine them. Not sure how long it takes for Macy's cash back to go to the Ebates account though. 

Picked up another GWR-B1000 yesterday for a good price since I'm loving the X Limited version.

Happy hunting!


----------



## jtaka1

Costco $99.99









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## G-Drive

Nice found ! The link if interested :

https://www.costco.com/Casio-Pro-Trek-Outdoor-Watch.product.100478157.html


----------



## CC

'SUMMER-25' gets you 25% off...

https://www.allikestore.com/default/catalogsearch/result/index/?dir=desc&order=price&p=1&q=G+shock+

GWR-B1000 for under €600 ;-)


----------



## CC

Double... Again!

This forum needs an option to delete comments, especially when it doubles comments all the time.


----------



## f3rs3n

Well Ocarat.com has 20% over the FULL Casio collection, maybe I should buy that MRG-G1000D that I'm seeking  What you guys think?


----------



## CC

f3rs3n said:


> Well Ocarat.com has 20% over the FULL Casio collection, maybe I should buy that MRG-G1000D that I'm seeking  What you guys think?


Unfortunately the MRG-G2000HB has gone from 30% off to 20%.

Yes, I look at it every day


----------



## Hacknwind

Casio ProTrek PRG-330-1WC mentioned above by Jtaka1 and G-Drive is now $84.99 thru 6/23 while supplies last at Costco
https://www.costco.com/Casio-Pro-Trek-Outdoor-Watch.product.100478157.html

Be aware it is a brown bezel, not black and hard to see in pics. It's the aluminum bezel, which doesn't hold up like stainless. BUT, your buying from the best place on earth to buy a watch; Costco. Why? The return policy on jewelry and watches is RETURN IT ANYTIME YOU LIKE. Yes, you read that correctly. No-risk test drive basically! As you can see, I picked one up this morning as I was unable to confirm an on-line delivery date. They had a whole display just for this watch. Happy hunting!


----------



## romseyman

Sorry, wrong thread


----------



## Eric.S

Hacknwind said:


> Casio ProTrek PRG-330-1WC mentioned above by Jtaka1 and G-Drive is now $84.99 thru 6/23 while supplies last at Costco
> https://www.costco.com/Casio-Pro-Trek-Outdoor-Watch.product.100478157.html


Damn too good to pass. Ordered. Thanks!


----------



## Andy-S

Macy's has a 25% off Friends coupon. I think there is also a 10% ebates I think.

So if you fancy a leopard print Macy's special edition Wildlife Promising Mudmaster for about $237, here it is.


----------



## bigvic

For those of us in the UK H.Samuel have two Mudman models at half price!

https://www.hsamuel.co.uk/webstore/l/search/brand|g-shock/recipient|him/select|sale/


----------



## CC

^ MudMaster GG-1000. £135' with 'HS15OFF'

They also have a GPW-2000 @ £385 with code.


----------



## GaryK30

PacParts 15% off sale.

Save 15% Off All Items by using promo code PACDAD.

Limited Time Only. Promo code is good until Friday 6/14/19 5pm PST.

This is an online promo only.

www.pacparts.com


----------



## buddhashenglong

Ebay has 8% eBay bucks on the website or 13% on the app until midnight tonight. Not a Casio deal specifically but you sure could use it on a new G. Already used it twice for about $27.


----------



## Andy-S

This is definitely YMMV. More of a reminder to check your TJ Maxx stores.

One of the nicer parts of town in the Nashville area had the gold trimmed Mudmaster for $159.








They also had gold trimmed GA-1000-9G for $129









GSTBW300BD-1A for $199:









Then a bunch of other stuff. I'm not really that into the gold, but I'll keep an eye on these, as the real deals happen when they hit clearance prices.

I probably could have gotten a bit of money off the first two, as they both showed the dead battery icons. So these are probably pretty old stock.


----------



## GaryK30

MLTD sale.


25% off any order - 25DAD

30% off orders over $150 - 30LOVES

35% off orders over $300 - 35DEALS

*Coupons valid through late June 17th. 1 coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.


----------



## jtaka1

jtaka1 said:


> Costco $99.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Took my receipt to Costco today and they credited me the $15. Costco is the best!


----------



## dumpweed

GaryK30 said:


> MLTD sale.
> 
> 25% off any order - 25DAD
> 
> 30% off orders over $150 - 30LOVES
> 
> 35% off orders over $300 - 35DEALS
> 
> *Coupons valid through late June 17th. 1 coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.


DW5035 $140
https://www.mltd.com/product/g-shock-dw5035d-1b-watch-black-120248


----------



## zack20cb

dumpweed said:


> DW5035 $140
> https://www.mltd.com/product/g-shock-dw5035d-1b-watch-black-120248


That is a SPICY price. Best I've seen anywhere new-in-box, and I follow that model's pricing carefully since it's almost the most I've ever spent on a watch. A month ago, finding it for $200 took work.


----------



## babyivan

dumpweed said:


> DW5035 $140
> https://www.mltd.com/product/g-shock-dw5035d-1b-watch-black-120248


Out of stock


----------



## kenls

Saw this one in Edinburgh's Fort Kinnaird TKMaxx store. Don't know a lot about Waveceptors but at £79.99 it would seem to be a bargain. It's been there at least a week, maybe I'll wait until it goes to clearance :think:


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kenls said:


> Saw this one in Edinburgh's Fort Kinnaird TKMaxx store. Don't know a lot about Waveceptors but at £79.99 it would seem to be a bargain. It's been there at least a week, maybe I'll wait until it goes to clearance :think:
> 
> View attachment 14235273


@kenls...you should just get it. Waiting for it to go on clearance risks your chances of actually getting it...since some one else may see this and snag it before you.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

Cowboy Bebop said:


> @kenls...you should just get it. Waiting for it to go on clearance risks your chances of actually getting it...since some one else may see this and snag it before you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Actually got my mind set on something else at the moment, otherwise it may well have been home with me yesterday.


----------



## kenls

Double post...


----------



## jpshock

GaryK30 said:


> MLTD sale.
> 
> 25% off any order - 25DAD
> 
> 30% off orders over $150 - 30LOVES
> 
> 35% off orders over $300 - 35DEALS
> 
> *Coupons valid through late June 17th. 1 coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.


Thanks, found this post after already ordering. Canceled it reordered and saved another 50$


----------



## atlety

[QUOTE = jpshock; 49170317] Gracias, encontré este post luego de haberlo pedido. Cancelado, se reordenó y se guardaron otros 50 $ [/ QUOTE]
is mltd sell in europe? thanks


----------



## Time4Playnow

For buyers in the U.S., here's an amazing deal, repeated by our favorite popular-auction-site seller, "watcheshalfprice." I say repeated because he had the same deal 1-2 years ago, where he sold a boatload of these. I guess he found more... ;-) He is a legit seller and the Gs he sells are 100% authentic.

MTG-S1000BD-1, $400

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens-MT-G-G-Shock-Tough-Solar-Composite-Band-53-5mm-Watch-MTGS1000BD-1A/113706931677?epid=1136632517&hash=item1a797615dd:g:3u0AAOSw9RNZy9wK:sc:FedExHomeDelivery!21113!US!-1









I've owned this watch twice (once because of this deal he had before). And don't think I didn't consider buying it again just now! :-d


----------



## Joakim Agren

Strange this thread was at the top indicating anew post but yet the newest post is from 3 days ago....

Anyway for us in the EU I would recommend Relojesdemoda in Spain. They have 20% of many of the most recent models: https://www.relojesdemoda.com/en/casio-m-39.html?page=1 They are very fast at handling your orders, if you order before 2 in the afternoon they typically will have it shipped out by the same day and they use fast DHL Express shipping that will typically deliver to most places in EU within just 1 day or 2. I love shopping there during vacation times when I am in a hurry to get stuff.

EDIT: Must have been a cache error because now I can see more recent posts!


----------



## Joakim Agren

EDIT: Double post may be deleted!


----------



## Steelerswit

buddhashenglong said:


> Ebay has 8% eBay bucks on the website or 13% on the app until midnight tonight. Not a Casio deal specifically but you sure could use it on a new G. Already used it twice for about $27.


I used the 13% for the 2018 lover's set.

Came in today and they are genuine. Mrs Wit is stoked.









Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

The forums sponsor has about 5 of these available for overnight delivery... https://shop.topperjewelers.com/collections/watches/products/g-shock-aged-ip-gmw-b5000v-2

While these last I think other places have them for more.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mcmen

Cowboy Bebop said:


> The forums sponsor has about 5 of these available for overnight delivery... https://shop.topperjewelers.com/collections/watches/products/g-shock-aged-ip-gmw-b5000v-2
> 
> While these last I think other places have them for more.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks , I'm still waiting for Bloomingdales or macy to stock them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

Steelerswit said:


> I used the 13% for the 2018 lover's set.
> 
> Came in today and they are genuine. Mrs Wit is stoked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


What are the ref numbers on those? I'd love to get that set for my wife and daughter.


----------



## babyivan

mcmen said:


> Thanks , I'm still waiting for Bloomingdales or macy to stock them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting offering, bit still prefer the silver and gold and black. Price is bonkers too


----------



## Steelerswit

brandon\ said:


> What are the ref numbers on those? I'd love to get that set for my wife and daughter.


PM sent to source.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## erebus

The pink on that lovers set is not too bright. It's sort of a flat pink. I like wearing mine--I gave the "baby G" to my daughter who is 5 and it fits her pretty well!


----------



## Steelerswit

brandon\ said:


> What are the ref numbers on those? I'd love to get that set for my wife and daughter.


So... Did you order them?

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## kenls

kenls said:


> Saw this one in Edinburgh's Fort Kinnaird TKMaxx store. Don't know a lot about Waveceptors but at £79.99 it would seem to be a bargain. It's been there at least a week, maybe I'll wait until it goes to clearance :think:
> 
> View attachment 14235273


Still in the shop, not hit "Clearance" yet but has now come down to £58.99 (The dial looked more silver than above)


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kenls said:


> Still in the shop, not hit "Clearance" yet but has now come down to £58.99 (The dial looked more silver than above)


Unless it's another model...it's calling out to you now.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## zack20cb

kenls said:


> kenls said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this one in Edinburgh's Fort Kinnaird TKMaxx store. Don't know a lot about Waveceptors but at £79.99 it would seem to be a bargain. It's been there at least a week, maybe I'll wait until it goes to clearance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14235273
> 
> 
> 
> Still in the shop, not hit "Clearance" yet but has now come down to £58.99 (The dial looked more silver than above)
Click to expand...

Go for it! That's a close relative of the module from the GW-2500, one of the nicest ana-digis ever made! You won't regret it.


----------



## kenls

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Unless it's another model...it's calling out to you now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk





zack20cb said:


> Go for it! That's a close relative of the module from the GW-2500, one of the nicest ana-digis ever made! You won't regret it.
> 
> View attachment 14256077


Sorry guys, its just not pushing any of my buttons. I didn't even ask them to let me have a closer look. Could buy to flip, but that's not my style.

But, never say never. If its still there next weekend, we'll see! :think:


----------



## aneflan

This is not active deal but asking your guess if i entered a scam or got an awesome deal.

I just bought gwg-1000-1a1 from amazon.de 240€ including shipping. 

This reminds a bit of those ridicilous ebay prices of some g-shocks that were clearly not real listings. 

But I have never seen those on amazon. So what do you think? Seller seems to sell mainly toys there.

What kind of a buyer protecton does amazon have if this is not so good as it seems?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

aneflan said:


> This is not active deal but asking your guess if i entered a scam or got an awesome deal.
> 
> I just bought gwg-1000-1a1 from amazon.de 240€ including shipping.
> 
> This reminds a bit of those ridicilous ebay prices of some g-shocks that were clearly not real listings.
> 
> But I have never seen those on amazon. So what do you think? Seller seems to sell mainly toys there.
> 
> What kind of a buyer protecton does amazon have if this is not so good as it seems?


Amazon should be able to refund you if it turns out to be a fake or you never recieved it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

Maybe a decent buy for us Europe/UK guys. Found this Casio Pro Trek PRW-6600Y-1ER on Amazon UK's Casio Outlet section for £189.99


----------



## GaryK30

Another MLTD sale, this time through July 1.

25% off any order - 25HOT

30% off orders over $150 - 30FUN

35% off orders over $300 - 35SUN


----------



## atlety

i cant see rge recent post why¿


----------



## dumpweed

atlety said:


> i cant see rge recent post why¿


I have the same issue, I'm using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

Tip from G-Central on Twitter.

Amazon has the PRW-60T-7ACR for $349.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

^July 15 and 16 are Prime Days w/ many other retailers offering deals as well. I suspect, we'll see a few more Protreks on sale then ;-)


----------



## g-addict

The price went down again, now $329.95


----------



## journeyforce

TJ Maxx is selling the GAX-100 Glide G-Shock for $64.99 plus tax. I have seen the blue, pink and green versions. My local TJ Maxx, was clearancing this blue one for $40 plus tax so I bought it.

It has a tidegraph, thermometer and moonphase


----------



## kenls

kenls said:


> Saw this one in Edinburgh's Fort Kinnaird TKMaxx store. Don't know a lot about Waveceptors but at £79.99 it would seem to be a bargain. It's been there at least a week, maybe I'll wait until it goes to clearance :think:
> 
> View attachment 14235273





kenls said:


> Still in the shop, not hit "Clearance" yet but has now come down to £58.99 (The dial looked more silver than above)


Remember this one?

Well, firstly, its actually a WVA-M650D-1A2ER, negative display.

Secondly, my good lady wife went shopping today and came home with the damn thing. Poor girl, thought she was doing me a favour.









I don't know if this is a first, but its going back. I *REALLY* don't like it, one bit. What gets me is Mrs. kenls doesn't like it either. RESULT. :-!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kenls said:


> Remember this one?
> 
> Well, firstly, its actually a WVA-M650D-1A2ER, negative display.
> 
> Secondly, my good lady wife went shopping today and came home with the damn thing. Poor girl, thought she was doing me a favour.
> 
> View attachment 14279103
> 
> 
> I don't know if this is a first, but its going back. I *REALLY* don't like it, one bit. What gets me is Mrs. kenls doesn't like it either. RESULT. :-!


I actually love this one...too bad there isn't one across the pond for me in the USA to buy.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## adnj

You may not like watch but your photo looks a whole lot better than the stock photo. 

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I actually love this one...too bad there isn't one across the pond for me in the USA to buy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk





adnj said:


> You may not like watch but your photo looks a whole lot better than the stock photo.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


It's not working, fellas. I'm not keeping it!:-d


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kenls said:


> It's not working, fellas. I'm not keeping it!:-d


Everyone has their taste...well at least you know.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## zack20cb

Wow, I wonder what it is it about the WVA-M650 that people don’t like! I’m a fan since before I came to appreciate G’s and ana-digis. I would probably have forgotten about it, but I actually have a saved search for this on eBay from long ago.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

zack20cb said:


> Wow, I wonder what it is it about the WVA-M650 that people don't like! I'm a fan since before I came to appreciate G's and ana-digis. I would probably have forgotten about it, but I actually have a saved search for this on eBay from long ago.


I think it's because this one is chunky for the wrist...I'll be honest with you I would take the LCW-M600D over the above model it just looks more elegant to me. But still if I saw this WVA in store at a bargain I would likely buy it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

MLTD 4th of July sale. Usually they reserve the 35% off deal for more expensive items. This time it's for any order.

35% off ANY order - 35FIREWORKS

*Coupons valid through late July 4th. 1 coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.


----------



## yankeexpress

GaryK30 said:


> MLTD 4th of July sale. Usually they reserve the 35% off deal for more expensive items. This time it's for any order.
> 
> 35% off ANY order - 35FIREWORKS
> 
> *Coupons valid through late July 4th. 1 coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.


I'm drawing a blank....what is MLTD?


----------



## andyahs

yankeexpress said:


> I'm drawing a blank....what is MLTD?


https://www.mltd.com/


----------



## GaryK30

yankeexpress said:


> I'm drawing a blank....what is MLTD?


https://www.mltd.com/

It's where I bought my GLS-5600CL-1 for $49. Others on this forum have bought metal squares and other Gs at 35% off.

They have quite a few G-Shocks: https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

GaryK30 said:


> MLTD 4th of July sale. Usually they reserve the 35% off deal for more expensive items. This time it's for any order.
> 
> 35% off ANY order - 35FIREWORKS
> 
> *Coupons valid through late July 4th. 1 coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.


35% off the Vintage IP 5000V that's a deal for anyone looking to get this...I'm not getting one because I already have it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

Cowboy Bebop said:


> 35% off the Vintage IP 5000V that's a deal for anyone looking to get this...I'm not getting one because I already have it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Unfortunately it says the coupon is not valid for this item.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

GMDS6900MC
$24.37
https://www.bonanza.com/listings/G-...ld-MILGRN-3/730996153?search_term_id=88120574

I know nothing of the site, just happened to stumble upon it.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

GaryK30 said:


> Unfortunately it says the coupon is not valid for this item.


Hmnn...the watch is no longer available lol ...and no I didn't buy...it appeared valid when I was looking at it earlier perhaps someone got lucky and then mltd realized and removed the model?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

I spotted a deal, but not giving up my sources... LOL got a few goodies for me and Mrs Wit. 

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## mcmen

Steelerswit said:


> I spotted a deal, but not giving up my sources... LOL got a few goodies for me and Mrs Wit.
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


Lol which model is it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

mcmen said:


> Lol which model is it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A baby G In4mation and a 35th tote bag

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Steelerswit

mcmen said:


> Lol which model is it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also for me an Edifice 558 leftie for me

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Steelerswit said:


> I spotted a deal, but not giving up my sources... LOL got a few goodies for me and Mrs Wit.
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


You're so mean  lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Hmnn...the watch is no longer available lol ...and no I didn't buy...it appeared valid when I was looking at it earlier perhaps someone got lucky and then mltd realized and removed the model?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


They have the GMW-B5000V-1 on the site again, but it says coupons are not valid for this item. Too bad.


----------



## Tempus Populi

Steelerswit said:


> not giving up my sources..


Ha ha, that's a good one!


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Well, it seems Amazon Prime day is a bit of let down for Casio deals


----------



## Rocat

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Well, it seems Amazon Prime day is a bit of let down for Casio deals


It has been that way for the past few years.


----------



## juice009

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Well, it seems Amazon Prime day is a bit of let down for Casio deals


Yeah. It was a total let down for me too. Was watching bunch of items from watches, electric tooth, earphones. None of them went on sale.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zack20cb

Looks like they were holding back the deals till later im the two-day schedule. They've got two ProTrek deals and an Edifice:

PRW-60T ("T for titanium") - $250 (MSRP $550)









I'm also seeing half off on the GPS watch, WSD-F20A, the one with the full color screen.









And the Edifice EFV-580D, pretty sure $50 is a rare price for that. Three colorways available.









white dial

black dial

blue dial


----------



## CC

That 60-T is a steal. Nothing like that on AmazonUK, just cheap Alexa stuff.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

zack20cb said:


> Looks like they were holding back the deals till later im the two-day schedule. They've got two ProTrek deals and an Edifice:
> 
> PRW-60T ("T for titanium") - $250 (MSRP $550)
> 
> View attachment 14312649
> 
> 
> I'm also seeing half off on the GPS watch, WSD-F20A, the one with the full color screen.
> 
> View attachment 14312657
> 
> 
> And the Edifice EFV-580D, pretty sure $50 is a rare price for that. Three colorways available.
> 
> View attachment 14312661
> 
> 
> white dial
> 
> black dial
> 
> blue dial


I could not pass the PRW-60...I ordered some other household supplies as well...crossing fingers wife doesn't cancel it but if she asks I'll tell her it was a prime day deal...and as mentioned this is a steal.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric.S

GA-800 for $65. Third party sellers but fulfilled by amazon.


----------



## GaryK30

PacParts sale.

Summer Savings Is Here!

Save an additional 10% off all items. Limited Time Only!

Sale ends Monday July 22nd at 5pm PDT.

This is an online promo only. 

Please use promo code SUMMERSAVE


----------



## Matt Stone

Head's up, was browsing TikTox and saw they had the DLC GMW bezel for 36 GBP before shipping. Shipping was 8 GBP to the US, so around $55 usd shipped. Shows they have 20 right now.


----------



## GaryK30

Another MLTD sale.

Here are the G-Shocks they have currently: https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457

25% off any order - 25ITS

30% off orders over $150 - 30TOO

35% off orders over $300 - 35HOT

*Coupons valid through late July 29th. 1 coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

$50 at my local TJ Maxx.. Should make a nice gift for her ;-)


----------



## kenls

Amazon UK has a few pages of Casio bargains in their SALE.

including a GW-M5610-1BER (neg- display) for £91.39
or a F-91W for £8.52


----------



## GaryK30

Another MLTD sale. Here are the G-Shocks they have currently:

https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457

If I calculated correctly, $357 for a black metal square (GMW-B5000GD-1) seems like a good deal, as does $196 for a GST-B200-1A.

25% off any order - 25HOT

30% off orders over $150 - 30SUMMER

35% off orders over $300 - 35TIME

*Coupons valid through late August 12th. 1 coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.


----------



## babylon19

$357 for a GMW-B5000GD-1 sounds attractive indeed, what's the usual going rate?


----------



## yankeexpress

babylon19 said:


> $357 for a GMW-B5000GD-1 sounds attractive indeed, what's the usual going rate?


$500


----------



## babyivan

babylon19 said:


> $357 for a GMW-B5000GD-1 sounds attractive indeed, what's the usual going rate?





yankeexpress said:


> $500


Topper Jeweler had them at $375 for a while thanks to a 25% off coupon, "SUMMER25". Free shipping and no tax (out of state buyers). Not sure if it's still going on now, but that was a fantastic deal. I think it was for most all of the G-Shocks.


----------



## GaryK30

Another MLTD sale. This time it's 35% off all G-Shocks.

*35% OFF G-SHOCK with code 35SHK*

_*Valid through late August 17th. Limit one coupon per transaction. Certain restrictions apply._

https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457?sortby=1


----------



## batosai117

Quick question, where does MLTD ship from? That will determine what shipping option I use. Thanks in advance. I'm really liking the discount on a Mudmaster GG B100. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

GaryK30 said:


> Another MLTD sale. This time it's 35% off all G-Shocks.
> 
> *35% OFF G-SHOCK with code 35SHK*
> 
> _*Valid through late August 17th. Limit one coupon per transaction. Certain restrictions apply._
> 
> https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457?sortby=1


Thanks, Gary. I just picked up a new carbon core Mudmaster GG-B100-1A3 for $248 shipped. Not too shabby.


----------



## kubr1ck

batosai117 said:


> Quick question, where does MLTD ship from? That will determine what shipping option I use. Thanks in advance. I'm really liking the discount on a Mudmaster GG B100.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


They ship from Chatsworth, California.


----------



## GaryK30

batosai117 said:


> Quick question, where does MLTD ship from? That will determine what shipping option I use. Thanks in advance. I'm really liking the discount on a Mudmaster GG B100.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


They are located in Chatsworth, California, not far from where I used to live.


----------



## GaryK30

kubr1ck said:


> Thanks, Gary. I just picked up a new carbon core Mudmaster GG-B100-1A3 for $248 shipped. Not too shabby.


That orange one looks pretty sharp. Did they charge you for sales tax and shipping?


----------



## batosai117

Thank yall very much! I ordered the black GG B100 for $234 shipped to Texas. I can't wait to put it on. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

GaryK30 said:


> That orange one looks pretty sharp. Did they charge you for sales tax and shipping?


I got the olive green one. They charged sales tax but not shipping, which is pretty standard.


----------



## GaryK30

kubr1ck said:


> I got the olive green one. They charged sales tax but not shipping, which is pretty standard.


The green or the black would be much more practical for frequent wear. As much as I like the orange one, I would probably not buy one.


----------



## GaryK30

Another MLTD sale. Not quite as generous as the last one for lower-priced items, but still pretty good.

*25% off any order - 25BACK

30% off orders over $150 - 30TO

35% off orders over $300 - 35SKOOL*

_*Coupons valid through late August 26th. 1 coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply._

https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457


----------



## willydribble

save over £1100 on list price on this MRG-G2000HB-1ADR from watchia.com link - https://www.watchia.com/en/casio-g-shock-mrg-g2000hb-1adr.html


----------



## utzelu

GaryK30 said:


> Another MLTD sale. Not quite as generous as the last one for lower-priced items, but still pretty good.
> 
> *25% off any order - 25BACK
> 
> 30% off orders over $150 - 30TO
> 
> 35% off orders over $300 - 35SKOOL*
> 
> _*Coupons valid through late August 26th. 1 coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply._
> 
> https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457


Thanks for the tip. Just ordered the GGB100-1A3 with the 35% discount.


----------



## andyahs

GaryK30 said:


> Another MLTD sale. Not quite as generous as the last one for lower-priced items, but still pretty good.
> 
> *25% off any order - 25BACK
> 
> 30% off orders over $150 - 30TO
> 
> 35% off orders over $300 - 35SKOOL*
> 
> _*Coupons valid through late August 26th. 1 coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply._
> 
> https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457


Thanks Gary


----------



## stockae92

I wonder how many GG-B100 they sold from that? I got mine with 35% off. 



GaryK30 said:


> Another MLTD sale. Not quite as generous as the last one for lower-priced items, but still pretty good.
> 
> *25% off any order - 25BACK
> 
> 30% off orders over $150 - 30TO
> 
> 35% off orders over $300 - 35SKOOL*
> 
> _*Coupons valid through late August 26th. 1 coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply._
> 
> https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457


----------



## GaryK30

stockae92 said:


> I wonder how many GG-B100 they sold from that? I got mine with 35% off.


$228 is a great price. Amazon has them for roughly $100 more ($320 to $350).


----------



## Worker

stockae92 said:


> I wonder how many GG-B100 they sold from that? I got mine with 35% off.


Got mine with the 35% off as well.....think it came to $227.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

I cant make up my mind if I want the metal square, comes out to 357. 
From what I see its a good price.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

DuckaDiesel said:


> I cant make up my mind if I want the metal square, comes out to 357.
> From what I see its a good price.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


MLTD also has a couple of the new metal bezel squares (GM-5600). After the 30% discount, they come to $154 (B-1, black bezel) and $140 (-1, silver bezel).


----------



## DuckaDiesel

GaryK30 said:


> MLTD also has a couple of the new metal bezel squares (GM-5600). After the 30% discount, they come to $154 (B-1, black bezel) and $140 (-1, silver bezel).
> 
> View attachment 14424349
> 
> 
> View attachment 14424351


Thanks, I ended up going all in for the full metal black version. I can wear it anywhere really as opposed to the rubber versions, no offense to anyone.
The metal square gshock may be the ultimate watch for every occasion and activity, I dont wear suits but even if I did it would look good.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

PacParts Labor Day sale.

Online Only Sale!

*PROMO CODE: SAVE15*

Limited Time Only

Enter promo code SAVE15 at checkout, you'll get 15% off all items.

Expires Tuesday September 03, 2019 at 5pm PST.

www.pacparts.com


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

G Shock site sale
https://www.gshock.com/sale

Nothing too fancy but it's there ;-)


----------



## batosai117

Wow, this is the time to buy from MLTD. Just got the email. 30 to 40% off of your orders. If you get the new Mudmaster GG B100 it's 40% off since it's over $300.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

batosai117 said:


> Wow, this is the time to buy from MLTD. Just got the email. 30 to 40% off of your orders. If you get the new Mudmaster GG B100 it's 40% off since it's over $300.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That's the best sale I've seen from them so far, at least for the higher priced models. It brings the GG-B100 models down to $210, and the GWR-B1000-1A1 down to $510. Too bad they don't seem to have any more metal squares.


----------



## kubr1ck

GaryK30 said:


> That's the best sale I've seen from them so far, at least for the higher priced models. It brings the GG-B100 models down to $210, and the GWR-B1000-1A1 down to $510. Too bad they don't seem to have any more metal squares.


Yeah, I really don't know how this site gets away with this. I ain't complainin' though. :-d


----------



## t minus

*Casio G-7900 $69.99*

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Shock-Mens-Rescue-Digital-Sport-Black-Resin-50mm-Watch-G7900-1/303228573752?epid=1001570790&hash=item4699d4d838:g:kwMAAOSw-IldMMG4


----------



## acadian

whoever got THIS MTG-B1000BD....

I applaud you.


----------



## yankeexpress

Got this A158WE for $5 as an Amazon add-on to a purchase of a Rasta square, which has not arrived yet.


----------



## Vint8ge

For something like a dw5600bb, do these go on sale around black fri? Last year I remember a lot of dw5600ms deals but those are not my fav. I think I saw that one at 43.00 last year


----------



## Slac89

https://www.m.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?sid=dealsguru1&isRefine=true&_pgn=1

This guy has some great deals compared to uk prices
Gwg 1000-373£


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

anyone come across a ga700pc in their travels? cheapest one i can find is on ebay - $150AU inc shipping to AU (~$100US)


----------



## adnj

Is that pink and baby blue? 

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

adnj said:


> Is that pink and baby blue?
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


yes... unless im colourblind??? lol


----------



## Woody36327

Well, how could I pass this up?


----------



## Mr.Jones82

acadian said:


> whoever got THIS MTG-B1000BD....
> 
> I applaud you.


...I bought his MTG-B1000D-1A a couple days ago. Pretty excited.

Edit: I just saw he has some other watches posted at some pretty nice prices, including a MT-G MTGS1000V-1A.


----------



## babyivan

Woody36327 said:


> Well, how could I pass this up?


Wow! Grab me 5 of them

 > everything else


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Here's a deal for all and G-shock fans...

You get this insane looking wall clock if you buy any of these... from the forums sponsor Topper Jewelers this is insanely a sweet piece of novelty.

Update: I've confirmed with Rob it's a functional wall clock, it takes 2 AAA batteries.

https://shop.topperjewelers.com/collections/free-g-shock-digital-wall-clock









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bsouthard

Wow, I'm tempted to buy a watch just for the clock!

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

Another MLTD sale.

25% off any order - *25FUMBLE*

30% off orders over $150 - *30KICK*

35% off orders over $300 - *35BLITZ*

*Coupons valid through late September 16th. 1 coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.

https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457


----------



## kubr1ck

GaryK30 said:


> Another MLTD sale.
> 
> 25% off any order - *25FUMBLE*
> 
> 30% off orders over $150 - *30KICK*
> 
> 35% off orders over $300 - *35BLITZ*
> 
> *Coupons valid through late September 16th. 1 coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.
> 
> https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457


Nice. MLTD should pay you commission, Gary. You've made them a lot of money from F17. :-d

Be sure to send me one of these when they carry the titanium square in December. (Of course that will be the watch that MLTD will not be allowed to discount, lol.)


----------



## GaryK30

kubr1ck said:


> Nice. MLTD should pay you commission, Gary. You've made them a lot of money from F17. :-d
> 
> Be sure to send me one of these when they carry the titanium square in December. (Of course that will be the watch that MLTD will not be allowed to discount, lol.)


Hopefully their sales have saved f17 folks a lot of $$$.

Remember when their coupon wouldn't work for the aged metal square (GMW-B5000V)?


----------



## kubr1ck

GaryK30 said:


> Remember when their coupon wouldn't work for the aged metal square (GMW-B5000V)?


Oh yes I remember. I still have nightmares about it.


----------



## ps90s

EBay just started their 10% off deal which runs through the end of the month. Makes those MTG’s a little more affordable


----------



## jskibo

eBay has some of those hard to find GE-2000 G-cool watchbands

Both blue and white

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-C...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2650


----------



## Rocat

ps90s said:


> EBay just started their 10% off deal which runs through the end of the month. Makes those MTG's a little more affordable


I believe the 10% off deal is targeted. If you didn't get notified by eBay then it will not work for you.


----------



## Steelerswit

Rocat said:


> I believe the 10% off deal is targeted. If you didn't get notified by eBay then it will not work for you.


Mine expired on the 11th. We used it to get the DW-5600TAL.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## germanos30

Two new Gorillaz models available on gorillaz.com


----------



## Vint8ge

GWM5610-1

on e - bay down to 87.90... 
Same seller appears to have knocked some dollars off several others too


----------



## Vint8ge

Actually 86.04 different seller

GWM5610-1

Isn't this a good price?


----------



## dumpweed

Vint8ge said:


> Actually 86.04 different seller
> 
> GWM5610-1
> 
> Isn't this a good price?


Amazon $88.4


----------



## Steelerswit

dumpweed said:


> Amazon $88.4


And free prime 2 day delivery.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## dumpweed

http://rakuten.com/shop/ 15% off up to $60 with code SAVE15
GWM5610 around $75
BUT 25% and above Restocking fee if returned.


----------



## Steelerswit

dumpweed said:


> http://rakuten.com/shop/ 15% off up to $60 with code SAVE15
> GWM5610 around $75
> BUT 25% and above Restocking fee if returned.


You also have to factor in appx $20 shipping. A GWM-5610 is $84 on Amazon with free shipping and if you have prime, 2 say arrival.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## lolo96706

G-Shock "New Era" square $51.98 + tax

https://www.zumiez.com/g-shock-x-new-era-dw5600-black-and-gold-digital-watch.html










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumpweed

Steelerswit said:


> You also have to factor in appx $20 shipping. A GWM-5610 is $84 on Amazon with free shipping and if you have prime, 2 say arrival.
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


Free shipping


----------



## Steelerswit

lolo96706 said:


> G-Shock "New Era" square $51.98 + tax
> 
> https://www.zumiez.com/g-shock-x-new-era-dw5600-black-and-gold-digital-watch.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for this. I, just bought one for 125. It's being returned and ordered 1 from Zumiez.

Even with paying return postage I'll save $64.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Steelerswit

dumpweed said:


> Free shipping


Just noticed this is the American site, I've only ordered from Japan and they add the shipping.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Irf

G-Shock MRG-B1000B in Bangkok Siam Paragon. 50% off.

Think there's only one left. I got the second to last one the other week:


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Irf said:


> G-Shock MRG-B1000B in Bangkok Siam Paragon. 50% off.
> 
> Think there's only one left. I got the second to last one the other week:


So...would I understand this correctly but the price would be 1300USD after the discount?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Irf

Cowboy Bebop said:


> So...would I understand this correctly but the price would be 1300USD after the discount?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You'd have to buy it in person from Bangkok. Not sure of the exchange rate but it's 55,000 baht. RRP 110,000 baht.


----------



## Steelerswit

lolo96706 said:


> G-Shock "New Era" square $51.98 + tax
> 
> https://www.zumiez.com/g-shock-x-new-era-dw5600-black-and-gold-digital-watch.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WIS effect strikes again.... Sold out.

Mine is order being prepared for shipment.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## acadian

Steelerswit said:


> Thank you for this. I, just bought one for 125. It's being returned and ordered 1 from Zumiez.
> 
> Even with paying return postage I'll save $64.
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


Damn I was too late. They are out of stock


----------



## Steelerswit

wow! just got item shipped email. i chose the free USPS 5-8 day option. got upgraded to UPS 2 day air,,,,no extra charge, I check the bank and order page.


----------



## CC

Steelerswit said:


> Even with paying return postage I'll save $64.


Do you guys get free returns via PayPal?


----------



## Steelerswit

CC said:


> Do you guys get free returns via PayPal?


No, it depends on seller options. This one had returns within 14 days. Buyer pays return cost. PayPal won't pony out unless forced.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## CC

Just the UK then...

https://www.paypal.com/uk/webapps/mpp/refunded-returns


----------



## Steelerswit

Steelerswit said:


> wow! just got item shipped email. i chose the free USPS 5-8 day option. got upgraded to UPS 2 day air,,,,no extra charge, I check the bank and order page.


Just checked the tracking and it is coming from my home island of Hawaii. Still no charge for the upgrade shipping.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## CC

Another 10% off eBay UK. Use 'PLEASED' at checkout.


----------



## cbob1912

15% off ebay watches code: PRICEFAB

Expires 9-28-19 11:59PM PST


----------



## cbob1912

15% off ebay watches code: PRICEFAB

Expires 9-28-19 11:59PM PST


----------



## Fujoor

cbob1912 said:


> 15% off ebay watches code: PRICEFAB
> 
> Expires 9-28-19 11:59PM PST


I noticed this accidently while ordering something. Is there a page where eBay posts when it has a discount?


----------



## cbob1912

Fujoor said:


> I noticed this accidently while ordering something. Is there a page where eBay posts when it has a discount?


here you go:

https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2019/0927/kqnspv6pe16brqic.html?_trkparms=&clkid=6282346802732924604


----------



## bsouthard

This stacks with the 8% eBay Bucks offer, if you have it. It appears that the eBay Bucks are calculated pre-discount, too!

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

Another MLTD sale. This one is not quite as generous as their other recent sales.

15% off any order - *15BREEZY*

20% off orders over $150 - *20BRISK*

25% off orders over $300 - *25FALL*

*Coupons valid through late September 30th. 1 coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.

https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457


----------



## cbob1912

damn, just realized rakuten offers 6% cash back for that category too. 21% savings combining the two. Plus 8% ebay bucks if you were selected, potentially saving 29%!

*Ebay 15% off fashion category. Watches, jewelry, etc

Coupon code: PRICEFAB*

Expires 9-28-19 11:59pm PST

21% total savings plus $10 bonus from rakuten for new members after their first eligible purchase.

Referral link: https://www.rakuten.com/r/OVERWA59?eeid=28187
nonreferral: www.rakuten.com


----------



## dumpweed

cbob1912 said:


> damn, just realized rakuten offers 6% cash back for that category too. 21% savings combining the two. Plus 8% ebay bucks if you were selected, potentially saving 29%!
> 
> *Ebay 15% off fashion category. Watches, jewelry, etc
> 
> Coupon code: PRICEFAB*
> 
> Expires 9-28-19 11:59pm PST
> 
> 21% total savings plus $10 bonus from rakuten for new members after their first eligible purchase.
> 
> Referral link: https://www.rakuten.com/r/OVERWA59?eeid=28187
> nonreferral: www.rakuten.com


https://www.rakuten.com/ebay


----------



## bsouthard

*A few new G-Shocks spotted at Macy's*

Not a deal -- sorry -- but interesting enough that I thought it merited mentioning. I guess the GW-B5600AR-1 is kind of a deal since it's cheaper than the GW-B5600AR-1JF, which is the only version that's been available up to now.

I just noticed this gold-heavy variation on the GD350-1B appeared on the Macy's website (https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...rap-watch-50.8mm?ID=10210730&CategoryID=23930). Anyone know the exact model number?









Also, Macy's is now selling the US version of the black & red square GW-B5600AR-1 (https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...2.8mm?ID=10219714&CategoryID=23930&isDlp=true). This one's on my short list!


----------



## GaryK30

*Re: A few new G-Shocks spotted at Macy's*



bsouthard said:


> I just noticed this gold-heavy variation on the GD350-1B appeared on the Macy's website (https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...rap-watch-50.8mm?ID=10210730&CategoryID=23930). Anyone know the exact model number?
> 
> View attachment 14529077


I think it's a GD-350BR-1.


----------



## bsouthard

*Re: A few new G-Shocks spotted at Macy's*



GaryK30 said:


> I think it's a GD-350BR-1.


You're right. It seems very strange this older model would show up now at Macy's.


----------



## bsouthard

*AsicsTiger collaboration GBA800AT-1A for $94.99 at Zumiez*

I bought this watch at this sale price just last week and really like it. It's got interesting texture on the bezel and band. The band is rubber, not resin, as well, has micro-adjustment holes and feels great -- very high quality. Normally $160, I think.

https://www.zumiez.com/g-shock-x-asicstiger-gba800at-1a-black-white-watch.html


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

*Re: A few new G-Shocks spotted at Macy's*



bsouthard said:


> Not a deal -- sorry -- but interesting enough that I thought it merited mentioning. I guess the GW-B5600AR-1 is kind of a deal since it's cheaper than the GW-B5600AR-1JF, which is the only version that's been available up to now.
> 
> I just noticed this gold-heavy variation on the GD350-1B appeared on the Macy's website (https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...rap-watch-50.8mm?ID=10210730&CategoryID=23930). Anyone know the exact model number?
> 
> View attachment 14529077
> 
> 
> Also, Macy's is now selling the US version of the black & red square GW-B5600AR-1 (https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...2.8mm?ID=10219714&CategoryID=23930&isDlp=true). This one's on my short list!
> 
> View attachment 14529089


TicTacArea carries a large selection if you're ever looking for a specific watch.


----------



## stockae92

*Re: A few new G-Shocks spotted at Macy's*



bsouthard said:


> Also, Macy's is now selling the US version of the black & red square GW-B5600AR-1 (https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...2.8mm?ID=10219714&CategoryID=23930&isDlp=true). This one's on my short list!
> 
> View attachment 14529089


Nice! I am liking this one


----------



## stockae92

*Re: A few new G-Shocks spotted at Macy's*



bsouthard said:


> Also, Macy's is now selling the US version of the black & red square GW-B5600AR-1 (https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...2.8mm?ID=10219714&CategoryID=23930&isDlp=true). This one's on my short list!
> 
> View attachment 14529089


Nice! I am liking this one


----------



## cbob1912

https://www.reeds.com/casio-g-shock...ed-edition-watch-ga2000gz-3a-plu20021341.html

Casio G-Shock X Gorillaz Carbon Core Guard Camouflage Limited Edition Watch GA2000GZ-3A: $170 Free Shipping
$25 off $100 coupon: *RJCOM125*
Total = $145(+tax if applicable. My total was $156.24)
+
Rakuten 5% cashback = $7.81 (_+$10 for new member sign-up_)
Total = *$148.43* (_$138.43_)

Rakuten Ref link: https://www.rakuten.com/r/OVERWA59?eeid=28187
non ref link: www.rakuten.com

edit: they also have the GWB5600GZ-1 model for $170:
https://www.reeds.com/casio-g-shock...ed-edition-watch-gwb5600gz-1-plu20021325.html


----------



## wrsmith

UK/Euro deals:

GW-B5600BC-1ER £82.82 / €93
https://www.watchshop.com/casio-g-shock-bluetooth-watch-gw-b5600bc-1ber-p100026589.html

GAW-100B £74.24 / €84
https://www.watchshop.com/mens-casi...ontrolled-watch-gaw-100b-1aer-p100014524.html

GW-7900 £66.56 / €75
https://www.watchshop.com/mens-casi...o-controlled-watch-gw-7900-1er-p99934367.html

GW-B5600-2ER £66.40 / €75
https://www.watchshop.com/casio-g-shock-bluetooth-watch-gw-b5600-2er-p100026614.html

GD-350B-1ER £44.16 / €50
https://www.watchshop.com/mens-casi...-chronograph-watch-gd-350-1ber-p99984389.html

Code: EXTRA20 for all these deals
Some have been price matched by Amazon.co.uk

----------------

Some of these prices have now gone up


----------



## bsouthard

*Herschel Supply GLX5600HSC-3 at MLTD.com (and on sale)*

This limited edition just came out and is selling out all over. Get it while you can, on sale!

https://www.mltd.com/product/g-shock-x-herschel-glx5600hsc-3-watch-132375

Use coupon 20THE for 20% off 150. You'll need to add something else to your cart to get to 150 -- I suggest a .25 sticker.


----------



## acadian

*Re: Herschel Supply GLX5600HSC-3 at MLTD.com (and on sale)*



bsouthard said:


> This limited edition just came out and is selling out all over. Get it while you can, on sale!
> 
> https://www.mltd.com/product/g-shock-x-herschel-glx5600hsc-3-watch-132375
> 
> Use coupon 20THE for 20% off 150. You'll need to add something else to your cart to get to 150 -- I suggest a .25 sticker.


if only it was solar and MB

I'm not a huge fan of tide watches unless they are MB - makes it so much easier to set.


----------



## CC

Cheap as chips...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Casio-G-Shock-Mens-Watch-GD-350-1BER/dp/B00BFDES9A


----------



## JustAbe

Halloween Savings!

Save Now! Online Promo Only.
Sale Ends Friday 11/01/19 at 5pm pst.

Use Promo Code
TREAT15

Save 15% Off On All Items!
Don't Miss Out On The Savings. 

https://www.pacparts.com

PROMO CODE TREAT15


----------



## GaryK30

Here's a great MLTD sale. This time you can get 35% off any order, not just orders above a certain price. Here is their G-Shock selection.

https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457

1 DAY ONLY!

35% off any order - *35TREATS*

*Coupon valid through late October 31st.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

GaryK30 said:


> Here's a great MLTD sale. This time you can get 35% off any order, not just orders above a certain price. Here is their G-Shock selection.
> 
> https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457
> 
> 1 DAY ONLY!
> 
> 35% off any order - *35TREATS*
> 
> *Coupon valid through late October 31st.


It's a funny thing all of the new carbon core mudmaster are no longer listed otherwise I would have jumped on it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

Cowboy Bebop said:


> It's a funny thing all of the new carbon core mudmaster are no longer listed otherwise I would have jumped on it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


EU retailer has 31% off them but no MB6 stopped me ordering :-(


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

CC said:


> EU retailer has 31% off them but no MB6 stopped me ordering :-(


I know man that's the one thing that you have been added plus solar...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## babylon19

CC said:


> EU retailer has 31% off them but no MB6 stopped me ordering :-(


Which EU retailer?


----------



## atlety

CC said:


> EU retailer has 31% off them but no MB6 stopped me ordering :-(


in europe ¿=Which EU retailer?Which EU retailer?Which EU retailer?
thanks


----------



## CC

ALLIKE STORE...


----------



## TheBigBurrito

I was able to pickup a GSTB200D-1A carbon core, for under $250 shipped. Regular price $350 before tax/shipping. Thanks!!












GaryK30 said:


> Here's a great MLTD sale. This time you can get 35% off any order, not just orders above a certain price. Here is their G-Shock selection.
> 
> https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457
> 
> 1 DAY ONLY!
> 
> 35% off any order - *35TREATS*
> 
> *Coupon valid through late October 31st.


----------



## Davidka

Cowboy Bebop said:


> It's a funny thing all of the new carbon core mudmaster are no longer listed otherwise I would have jumped on it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


What about this one: https://www.mltd.com/product/g-shock-gwrb1000-1a1-watch-129137

Edit: sorry jumped ahead for the carbon core, forgot about the mudmaster.


----------



## Prdrers

GaryK30 said:


> Here's a great MLTD sale. This time you can get 35% off any order, not just orders above a certain price. Here is their G-Shock selection.
> 
> https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457
> 
> 1 DAY ONLY!
> 
> 35% off any order - *35TREATS*
> 
> *Coupon valid through late October 31st.


Thanks! Just got the DW5600BBM-2 for $65... Trying to add a little color lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Davidka said:


> What about this one: https://www.mltd.com/product/g-shock-gwrb1000-1a1-watch-129137
> 
> Edit: sorry jumped ahead for the carbon core, forgot about the mudmaster.


I have the red version of this so I'm content.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

Prdrers said:


> Thanks! Just got the DW5600BBM-2 for $65... Trying to add a little color lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't even see that one listed anymore. Maybe you got the last one.


----------



## Prdrers

GaryK30 said:


> I don't even see that one listed anymore. Maybe you got the last one.


I think it did say 1 available as I was completing my order... Sorry if anyone was in the market for one, lol.


----------



## Premise

Topper has 10% off the metal squares of the gold and both SS models with a free Pigalle included. Debating picking up another square from them and giving the Pigalle square to my daughter.


----------



## crakkajakka15

Littman jewelers has the ggb100 on sale for 262.50 they are out of stock on line but if you have a store near by they will honor the price. I picked mine up 3 days ago for 262.50

https://www.littmanjewelers.com/watch/products/men-s-casio-g-shock-mudmaster-watch--2331239.aspx


----------



## Prdrers

Pretty decent deal on Amazon...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbob1912

Macy's has a 25% off coupon code store wide: *FRIEND*

GGB100 Reg $350.00 - 25% off = $262.50 free shipping

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/[email protected]@~xcm_pos~zPos3~xcm_srcCatID~z23930

Plus Rakuten has 10% cash back for Macy's right now as well.

*$236.25* w/ cash back

Rakuten ref link: https://www.rakuten.com/r/OVERWA59?eeid=28187
non ref: https://www.rakuten.com/


----------



## Premise

cbob1912 said:


> Macy's has a 25% off coupon code store wide: *FRIEND*
> 
> GGB100 Reg $350.00 - 25% off = $262.50 free shipping
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/[email protected]@~xcm_pos~zPos3~xcm_srcCatID~z23930
> 
> Plus Rakuten has 10% cash back for Macy's right now as well.
> 
> *$236.25* w/ cash back
> 
> Rakuten ref link: https://www.rakuten.com/r/OVERWA59?eeid=28187
> non ref: https://www.rakuten.com/


That works across the board on all Gs there and they do have all black metal square in stock. Some good prices there.


----------



## whoagorgeous

Casio G-Shock Solar Men in Military GULFMAN Watch GR-9110ER-2

https://www.reddeerwatches.com/casi...itary-gulfman-watch-gr-9110er-2-gr9110er.html

$209









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FreakyCas

whoagorgeous said:


> Casio G-Shock Solar Men in Military GULFMAN Watch GR-9110ER-2
> 
> https://www.reddeerwatches.com/casi...itary-gulfman-watch-gr-9110er-2-gr9110er.html
> 
> $209
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Nice find but for me by the time you add customs charges to the UK works out to expensive!


----------



## woodville63

FreakyCas said:


> Nice find but for me by the time you add customs charges to the UK works out to expensive!


Whilst you're still in EU https://www.relojesdemoda.com/en/ is a good place to check for G-shocks.


----------



## wrsmith

UK/Europe deal:
The new A1000D (steel case vintage) are £55.20 and £58.40 using code EXTRA20
https://www.watchshop.com/casio-collection-watch-a1000m-1bef-p100032445.html
https://www.watchshop.com/casio-collection-watch-a1000d-7ef-p100032444.html

RRP on these is £90


----------



## CC

wrsmith said:


> UK/Europe deal:
> The new A1000D (steel case vintage) are £55.20 and £58.40 using code EXTRA20
> https://www.watchshop.com/casio-collection-watch-a1000m-1bef-p100032445.html
> https://www.watchshop.com/casio-collection-watch-a1000d-7ef-p100032444.html
> 
> RRP on these is £90


I'd rather have the Muddy for £364...









*eBay UK have 10% off NEW items today and tomorrow with code 'PRISTINE'.*


----------



## wrsmith

CC said:


> I'd rather have the Muddy for £364...


Yes, this is discounted also. Although I know how to get a GWG-1000 for this price all the time. Or even cheaper.


----------



## FreakyCas

wrsmith said:


> Yes, this is discounted also. Although I know how to get a GWG-1000 for this price all the time. Or even cheaper.


Would you like to share how with us?


----------



## FreakyCas

wrsmith said:


> Yes, this is discounted also. Although I know how to get a GWG-1000 for this price all the time. Or even cheaper.


Would you like to share how with us?


----------



## CC

FreakyCas said:


> Would you like to share how with us?


Probably a Chinese retailer like EGlobal or Toby Deals who avoid V.A.T, take ages to deliver, have zero warranty and make you pay a fortune if you need to return.

My Muddy will be here tomorrow.

Also took advantage of the eBay code on a little something from Japan.
Helps offset the 20% extra V.A.T charge :-!


----------



## FreakyCas

CC said:


> Probably a Chinese retailer like EGlobal or Toby Deals who avoid V.A.T, take ages to deliver, have zero warranty and make you pay a fortune if you need to return.
> 
> My Muddy will be here tomorrow.
> 
> Also took advantage of the eBay code on a little something from Japan.
> Helps offset the 20% extra V.A.T charge :-!


Where did you buy your muddy from?


----------



## CC

FreakyCas said:


> Where did you buy your muddy from?


The one I posted earlier in this thread.

I've had the Stealth and green band Muddy before.
Missed the Stealth more. I had the one in a Peli case.


----------



## FreakyCas

CC said:


> The one I posted earlier in this thread.
> 
> I've had the Stealth and green band Muddy before.
> Missed the Stealth more. I had the one in a Peli case.


Trying to find it now!


----------



## CC

FreakyCas said:


> Trying to find it now!


https://www.watchshop.com/casio-g-s...-compass-watch-gwg-1000-1a1er-p100026585.html


----------



## FreakyCas

CC said:


> https://www.watchshop.com/casio-g-s...-compass-watch-gwg-1000-1a1er-p100026585.html


Yes I've found it great price that!
Still debating whether to pull the trigger between a GWG-1000 or a Rangeman as my wrist is only just a shade over 7 inches?


----------



## FreakyCas

Heart says GwG head says Rangeman as it’s obviously smaller!


----------



## cuica

Not actually a deal but if you're in Australia you have the chance to win a Toyota Hilux if you buy a G-shock:

https://www.win-a-gshock-hilux.com.au/contact


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

FreakyCas said:


> Yes I've found it great price that!
> Still debating whether to pull the trigger between a GWG-1000 or a Rangeman as my wrist is only just a shade over 7 inches?


heaps of threads on here about sizing but if youre around 7 you should be fine, im just under and have no problems. it wears surprisingly well for its size :-!


----------



## GaryK30

Another MLTD sale. Here is their current G-Shock lineup.

https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457

15% off any order - *15TROOPS*

20% off orders over $150 - *20CAMO*

25% off orders over $300 - *25TANKS*

*Coupons valid through late November 12th. 1 coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.


----------



## g-addict

Great deal, but losing some respect for MLTD as they're selling some watches above list price such as the GMWB5000D-1 for $579.99 and GMWB5000GD-9 for $649.99. Also, they were trying to sell the Keith Haring G-Shocks for $300 each on Amazon (but have since lowered the prices).


----------



## GaryK30

g-addict said:


> Great deal, but losing some respect for MLTD as they're selling some watches above list price such as the GMWB5000D-1 for $579.99 and GMWB5000GD-9 for $649.99. Also, they were trying to sell the Keith Haring G-Shocks for $300 each on Amazon (but have since lowered the prices).


That's not good. As always, buyer beware. The Gs in my (lower) price range seem to be shown at list price.


----------



## yokied

Australians: $11 off on ebay at watchspree-au. This applies for some Casios at least. I didn't bother checking how far and wide the deal applies. It makes some of the cheap and cheerful Casios that much cheaper and me more cheerful. Just picked up another Royale for $35 delivered - nbad at all.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Topper Jewelers has a promotion going on where you get a Baby G Pokemon Edition watch.

https://shop.topperjewelers.com/collections/free-baby-g-25th-anniversary-pokemon

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

New sale at PacParts. 20% off this time.


In Honor Of Veterans Day We At PacParts Are Taking
20% Off Retail Price, Casio Parts Only. 

Veterans Day Sale! Limited Time! Save Now!

Online Sale Only

Promo Code: THANKUVETS

Expires Tuesday November 12, 2019 at 5pm PST.


----------



## tr0ubles0me

Please, delete.


----------



## tr0ubles0me

https://www.watches2u.com/watches/casio/gw-b5600bc-1ber-mens-g-shock-smartwatch.html

GW-B5600BC-1BER, Flash Sale, 99 British Pounds, more than 50% off the official casio price of 199 Pounds. Quick, it ends in 12 hours.


----------



## Aussiehoudini

yokied said:


> Australians: $11 off on ebay at watchspree-au. This applies for some Casios at least. I didn't bother checking how far and wide the deal applies. It makes some of the cheap and cheerful Casios that much cheaper and me more cheerful. Just picked up another Royale for $35 delivered - nbad at all.


I have watch spree saved as a seller and going through now but struggling to find any of their watches with the discount.


----------



## yokied

Aussiehoudini said:


> I have watch spree saved as a seller and going through now but struggling to find any of their watches with the discount.


I think it might have been a one or two day thing for Singles Day ie 11/11. I can't say much more than that other than that it wasn't site-wide.


----------



## Monzer

not sure if its a deal but its the best price I'v seen it on amazon so far 
https://www.amazon.com/Casio-G-Shoc...&pd_rd_r=f17e4389-3c20-449e-9579-b2183cdf40b0


----------



## Rocat

Monzer said:


> not sure if its a deal but its the best price I'v seen it on amazon so far
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-G-Shoc...&pd_rd_r=f17e4389-3c20-449e-9579-b2183cdf40b0


It's been that low for a little while whether on Amazon or other sales sites. It is a good price though.


----------



## tauntauntaun

Rocat said:


> It's been that low for a little while whether on Amazon or other sales sites. It is a good price though.


Worth noting that "used - very good" (or thereabout) from Amazon usually means good as new, but opened and returned. Packaging will be a mess, though. Currently $74.

They also routinely run "20% off Amazon Warehouse" deals that would bring it down to about $60. I've had one on my cart, but resisted. Bet they'll do a promotion like that around Black Friday / Cyber Monday.


----------



## JBski

Same as the GW-M5610 Amazon price, not sure if its a deal or not, but I just snapped up a GMW-B5000G-1 here.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07PZ5XRX2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
The only "complaint" would be that it didn't have a GMW-B5000G-1JF tag, but a GMW-B5000G-1CR tag. It's the same watch, so its not like I care.


----------



## oiljam

Not the biggest discount but Seiya Japan has the GW-5000 on at a reduced $289.99 USD. Exchange rate for the UK makes it £226 which is a good price from a super trusted seller...worry about import fees later ;-)

https://www.seiyajapan.com/collections/casio/products/g-gw-5000-1jf


----------



## leo1790

More for the UK/EU market.

watchshop.com have 25% off all Casios using code CASIO25

I've just bagged a GWG-1000 for £340, need to stop myself ordering the full metal at £337

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

leo1790 said:


> More for the UK/EU market.
> 
> watchshop.com have 25% off all Casios using code CASIO25
> 
> I've just bagged a GWG-1000 for £340, need to stop myself ordering the full metal at £337
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Congrats HUKD Leo ;-)


----------



## leo1790

CC said:


> Congrats HUKD Leo ;-)


Can't beat a bit of hukd when these deals come up. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

leo1790 said:


> Can't beat a bit of hukd when these deals come up.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I've just returned the Muddy I received last week and reordered for £23 cheaper.

Gotta love free delivery and returns.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

The Topper Jewelers promotion going on where you get a Baby G Pokemon Edition watch is still going and Rob told me they only had 10 left so it seems that the promotion has been very popular.

https://shop.topperjewelers.com/collections/free-baby-g-25th-anniversary-pokemon

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Premise

Cowboy Bebop said:


> The Topper Jewelers promotion going on where you get a Baby G Pokemon Edition watch is still going and Rob told me they only had 10 left so it seems that the promotion has been very popular.
> 
> https://shop.topperjewelers.com/collections/free-baby-g-25th-anniversary-pokemon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I believe the Pigalle was a bit slower to sell or they had more of them. I picked up my silver metal G from them and got the Pigalle which is going to be a Christmas present for my daughter. She would have liked the Pokémon one too, but I think the Pokémon in general is probably more popular for the average G Shock buyer and a real bonus in addition to their other sales.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

This is more of an awareness post for you folks... Rob at Topper Jewelers has just informed me that the titanium squares are enroute to the store and start arriving tomorrow....there are still a few allocations left for the camo and regular titanium square.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

https://shop.topperjewelers.com/collections/watches/products/g-shock-metal-camouflage-mtg-b1000dcm-1

The MTG Camo is in stock at topper...I couldn't resist and took the plunge.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

If you guys in the States need a Micro screwdriver set then Lowes has you covered. I ran across this last night. It is $5.98 in the store or $4.98 online with free pick up at the store. It is located at the front of the store where the Holiday tool sets are located. You can check the Lowes website by the item number 0069826.


----------



## venom79

Cowboy Bebop said:


> This is more of an awareness post for you folks... Rob at Topper Jewelers has just informed me that the titanium squares are enroute to the store and start arriving tomorrow....there are still a few allocations left for the camo and regular titanium square.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Couldn't risk not getting this one, and took the plunge with the camo square... not sure if this will be limited but didn't want to risk not getting at msrp and having to pay later a premium with resellers

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

Another MLTD sale.

15% off any order - *15FALL*

20% off orders over $150 - *20CRISP*

25% off orders over $300 - *25CHILL*

*Coupons valid through late November 25th. 1 coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.

Here are their G-Shocks: https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457


----------



## cjbiker

G-Shock GA2100 "Casioak" for $70

https://hammostock.com/products/ga2100-1a1


----------



## CC

cjbiker said:


> G-Shock GA2100 "Casioak" for $70
> 
> https://hammostock.com/products/ga2100-1a1


Looks legit...


----------



## cjbiker

CC said:


> Looks legit...


I'll let you know in 6-8 weeks when mine shows up.


----------



## CC

cjbiker said:


> I'll let you know in 6-8 weeks when mine shows up.


Good luck. You'll need it...


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

CC said:


> Good luck. You'll need it...
> 
> View attachment 14646663


Lol bait and switch.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## eaglepowers

US buyers, Bloomingdales has the GMW-B5000TCM-1(Camo Titanium Square) for full retail but they currently have $25 off every $150 spent. Also, they use to have a discount for 1st time signing up which should stack so look for that as well.

https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/p...xactMultiMatch

and, if you have Rakuten you can get another 10% back. If you don't please use my referral link to sign up for free: https://www.rakuten.com/r/THEALL66?eeid=28187
Sign up first to Rakuten them go to Bloomingdales to activate the current 10% back deal. I don't think it'll work the other way around.

I just ordered mine!


----------



## hagensieker

GaryK30 said:


> Another MLTD sale.
> 
> 15% off any order - *15FALL*
> 
> 20% off orders over $150 - *20CRISP*
> 
> 25% off orders over $300 - *25CHILL*
> 
> *Coupons valid through late November 25th. 1 coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.
> 
> Here are their G-Shocks: https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457


Hey, thanks for this. Been eyeballing the GGB100-1A9 for a while and that was the best price I've seen. Bought it!


----------



## GaryK30

hagensieker said:


> Hey, thanks for this. Been eyeballing the GGB100-1A9 for a while and that was the best price I've seen. Bought it!


MLTD has had 35% off several times in the past, but 25% is still a good discount (and in line with their more recent discounts).


----------



## Hacknwind

Nice deal on a Protrek PRW-3000-1CR: $129 This watch is 46mm

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-PRW-3000-1CR-Triple-Sensor-Multi-Function/dp/B00H3XHK64/ref=lp_12146861011_1_1?srs=12146861011&ie=UTF8&qid=1574492636&sr=8-1#technicalSpecifications_feature_div

I have two similar watches, stainless bezel contruction (not positive about that on this watch), less marketing verbiage and less bulk make for nicer watches than most G's imho.


----------



## atlety

[QUOTE = cjbiker; 50362873] Te avisaré en 6-8 semanas cuando aparezca el mío. [/ QUOTE]

FAKE AND SCAM


----------



## brandon\

cjbiker said:


> G-Shock GA2100 "Casioak" for $70
> 
> https://hammostock.com/products/ga2100-1a1





cjbiker said:


> I'll let you know in 6-8 weeks when mine shows up.


It'll be interesting&#8230;


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

brandon\ said:


> It'll be interesting&#8230;


That doesn't look inviting lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jordan23be

CASIO GSHOCK MTG Tough Solar MultiBand 6 Atomic Sapphire WATCH MTGB1000BD1A for USD 698 (excl shipping)

www[dot]ebay[dot]com/itm/CASIO-G-SHOCK-MT-G-Tough-Solar-Multi-Band-6-Atomic-Sapphire-WATCH-MTGB1000BD-1A-/153701478678


----------



## francorx

Legit or not?

My gut tells me if it's to good to be true? Its probably a scam...










Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

francorx said:


> Legit or not?
> 
> My gut tells me if it's to good to be true? Its probably a scam...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Would this help...https://www.scamdoc.com/view/121420

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx

Lol, ironically I found that website after posting. My gut is usually right 

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

May as well get the G in post #2162


----------



## wrsmith

DW5600E-1V is $33.12 on Amazon.com
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000GAYQKY


----------



## asfasdfasdf

Kohl's has some g-shocks on sale and a 15% off coupon and $15 in Kohl's cash. GWM5610-1 is $72. I'm thinking of getting one and this is the best deal by $10, although Amazon says it will be on sale for BF, but no idea what the additional savings will be.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

BLACK FRIDAY EXCLUSIVE
GD350BR-1
$140.00 Sale $69.99












> The countdown timer function has a large, easily identifiable button for direct access and sure operation under the toughest of conditions. At the end of a countdown, alerts are issued by either a vibration or a tone plus LED flash operation. The large face of the GD350 is configured to ensure that the countdown timer is easily seen in the dark. A high luminance LED can be configured to light up for one, three, or five seconds, and an Auto Light feature causes the face to illuminate whenever the watch is tilted towards the face for reading. The special shock absorber design of the back of the watch helps to ensure that vibrations are felt when it is worn. This model comes with special packaging and black glossy treatment in the case and band.


https://www.gshock.com/black-friday...INkU2OWweNMupZ_U0UOafajxQSo33Q&_hsmi=79935924


----------



## Rocat

wrsmith said:


> DW5600E-1V is $33.12 on Amazon.com
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000GAYQKY
> View attachment 14655327


The DW-5600E was $25 two years ago from Amazon. I'm waiting to see if they drop to that level again.


----------



## mleok

francorx said:


> Legit or not?
> 
> My gut tells me if it's to good to be true? Its probably a scam...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Yeah, I ordered a GA2100 from that store before seeing that they were selling the full metal squares for ridiculously low prices. I emailed them to cancel the transaction and they refunded my Paypal payment.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

mleok said:


> Yeah, I ordered a GA2100 from that store before seeing that they were selling the full metal squares for ridiculously low prices. I emailed them to cancel the transaction and they refunded my Paypal payment.


That's weird you got a refund? Perhaps, they're afraid picking a fight w/ you...&#8230; would result in Paypal cutting them off?


----------



## GaryK30

PacParts Thanksgiving sale.

Save 10% Off Retail Price!

Save Now Until Tomorrow, Wednesday 11/27/19 at 5pm PST.

Use Promo Code: *WeGiveThanks*

Online promo only.


----------



## mleok

Spirit of the Watch said:


> That's weird you got a refund? Perhaps, they're afraid picking a fight w/ you...&#8230; would result in Paypal cutting them off?


I emailed them an hour after I placed the order.


----------



## Rocat

Amazon has the GW-M5610 on sale now for $82.95 but with a coupon worth $11.55 it comes to $71.40 before tax (which varies by State obviously).



asfasdfasdf said:


> Kohl's has some g-shocks on sale and a 15% off coupon and $15 in Kohl's cash. GWM5610-1 is $72. I'm thinking of getting one and this is the best deal by $10, although Amazon says it will be on sale for BF, but no idea what the additional savings will be.
> 
> View attachment 14656635


----------



## bsouthard

For members of the Moose Squad Loyal Customer Reward Program, MLTD is offering 40% off any order. As far as I know, this is an invitation-only program. I guess I buy too many G-Shocks from them, lol.

I'm sorely tempted to pick up one of the titanium squares, but for now I've held off.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bsouthard

bsouthard said:


> For members of the Moose Squad Loyal Customer Reward Program, MLTD is offering 40% off any order. As far as I know, this is an invitation-only program. I guess I buy too many G-Shocks from them, lol.
> 
> I'm sorely tempted to pick up one of the titanium squares, but for now I've held off.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


Oh, the code is 40THANKS, but I assume that discount is for members only.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## FreakyCas

bsouthard said:


> For members of the Moose Squad Loyal Customer Reward Program, MLTD is offering 40% off any order. As far as I know, this is an invitation-only program. I guess I buy too many G-Shocks from them, lol.
> 
> I'm sorely tempted to pick up one of the titanium squares, but for now I've held off.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


Get one bought if that 40% applies cracking deal that I know I would!


----------



## FreakyCas

bsouthard said:


> For members of the Moose Squad Loyal Customer Reward Program, MLTD is offering 40% off any order. As far as I know, this is an invitation-only program. I guess I buy too many G-Shocks from them, lol.
> 
> I'm sorely tempted to pick up one of the titanium squares, but for now I've held off.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


Get one bought if that 40% applies cracking deal that I know I would!


----------



## tregaskin

wrsmith said:


> DW5600E-1V is $33.12 on Amazon.com
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000GAYQKY
> View attachment 14655327


great one! difficult to avoid temptation


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Topper Jewelers Black Friday Mayhem....

A bunch of them at 25% off and some select models can go as high as 40% off :

https://shop.topperjewelers.com/collections/black-friday-select-watches/brand_g-shock

A special promotion buying the MRG Gassan bags you a free Titanium Square the regular edition:

https://shop.topperjewelers.com/col...s/products/g-shock-mr-g-gassan-mrg-g2000ga-1a

Last but not least...buying this bundle will nab you a wall clock be sure to enter the coupon mentioned on the page to get 15% off:

https://shop.topperjewelers.com/col...ct-watches/products/g-shock-full-metal-bundle

Cheers and Happy Thanksgiving to All.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

MLTD has a sale for regular folks too (non-Moose Squad members).

*MLTD's BIGGEST EVENT OF THE YEAR kicks-off EARLY!!*

Start you're shopping now before everyone else gobbles up the steals!

35% OFF any order - *35THANKS*

*Coupons valid through late December 2nd. 1 coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.

Here are their G-Shocks: https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457


----------



## GaryK30

GaryK30 said:


> MLTD has a sale for regular folks too (non-Moose Squad members).
> 
> *MLTD's BIGGEST EVENT OF THE YEAR kicks-off EARLY!!*
> 
> Start you're shopping now before everyone else gobbles up the steals!
> 
> 35% OFF any order - *35THANKS*
> 
> *Coupons valid through late December 2nd. 1 coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.
> 
> Here are their G-Shocks: https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457


As someone mentioned before, they do set a higher-than-MSRP price on some of the better models, but after the 35% discount the titanium squares are about $1202 (standard) and $1235 (camo).


----------



## venom79

All titanium models at mltd already gone and sold out 

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

GaryK30 said:


> MLTD has a sale for regular folks too (non-Moose Squad members).
> 
> *MLTD's BIGGEST EVENT OF THE YEAR kicks-off EARLY!!*
> 
> Start you're shopping now before everyone else gobbles up the steals!
> 
> 35% OFF any order - *35THANKS*
> 
> *Coupons valid through late December 2nd. 1 coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.
> 
> Here are their G-Shocks: https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457


That's foul on them now way that's not the retail price...








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

venom79 said:


> All titanium models at mltd already gone and sold out
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Are they? They're shown in stock but listed a lt premium levels lol








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## venom79

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## CC

Obviously a retailer can list at what ever price they want but inflating a retail price from the manufacturer before adding a promotion % code is a bit shady.


----------



## Davidka

So they show above retail prices and bait you with sold out models. Nice. But then if you find an in-stock with a good price after the discount go for it. If there are any...


----------



## GaryK30

Cowboy Bebop said:


> That's foul on them now way that's not the retail price...
> View attachment 14661349
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I think that's what I said, but after the 35% or 40% discount (whichever one works), the prices are in the $1100 to $1200 range, which is much better than most other places.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

venom79 said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


When I saw them a little before I saw this post I saw it in stock I guess it must have been a brief moment until someone picked out the last ones

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

GaryK30 said:


> I think that's what I said, but after the 35% or 40% discount (whichever one works), the prices are in the $1100 to $1200 range, which is much better than most other places.


Ah I see what you meant now.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

CC said:


> Obviously a retailer can list at what ever price they want but inflating a retail price from the manufacturer before adding a promotion % code is a bit shady.


I agree. Shady as it is, I contacted Casio USA and they said retailers can totally set the price of their wishes. But to me, I guess this is where the market kicks in. If the market doesn't sustain the price, its going to come down.

And for this case, they jack up the price, then hit it with a discount, and it ended up lower than MSRP ... oh well, can't complain too much about that if its still the cheapest price around.

Congrats to whoever picked it up at a good price. I don't know if anybody is selling these below list price.


----------



## tommy.arashikage

TB-1 and TCM-1 both back in stock on mltd.com. 

Promo code 40thanks still works for either/both. 

If you missed out on a chance to get these at a significant discount yesterday, you have another chance now.


----------



## venom79

tommy.arashikage said:


> TB-1 and TCM-1 both back in stock on mltd.com.
> 
> Promo code 40thanks still works for either/both.
> 
> If you missed out on a chance to get these at a significant discount yesterday, you have another chance now.


Great... but it sold out again, lucky those who got them at those prices

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## bratz

Hope everything goes through well. Even with the jacked up MSRP , with 40% off it's over 30% off local MSRP and slightly under 30% off with local tax if i get hit during delivery. All in all , its a great deal at least for me.

Thanks @GaryK30 for your sales deal. Keep em coming


----------



## Rammus

.


----------



## Davidka

WSD-F20AGN and WSD-F20ABU Smart Watch for $149

https://protrek.casio.com/search/?s...hAQM4a7Vnn0AWEGWuNWfPyfa_N3GXQ&_hsmi=80001300


----------



## francorx

Seems like a scam on eBay for $22?--- Casio G-Shock Men's Tough Solar Atomic Black Resin Sport 47mm Watch GWM5610-1

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...615467?hash=item2adade1b2b:g:cXoAAOSwxUJd4P-Q


----------



## Steelerswit

francorx said:


> Seems like a scam on eBay for $22?--- Casio G-Shock Men's Tough Solar Atomic Black Resin Sport 47mm Watch GWM5610-1
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...615467?hash=item2adade1b2b:g:cXoAAOSwxUJd4P-Q


3 sales, all almost a year ago. Hijacked acct most likely. I reported it.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## GaryK30

MLTD has 35% off today and tomorrow.

BLACK FRIDAY 2019! Shop NOW and get:

35% off your order + a FREE GIFT* from Carhartt!

Use Code: *35BLACK*

*Coupons valid through late November 30th. 1 coupon per order. Free gift while supplies last. Certain restrictions apply.


----------



## Steelerswit

Steelerswit said:


> 3 sales, all almost a year ago. Hijacked acct most likely. I reported it.
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


It's gone, ebay acted quickly for a change.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## yokied

bratz said:


> Hope everything goes through well. Even with the jacked up MSRP , with 40% off it's over 30% off local MSRP and slightly under 30% off with local tax if i get hit during delivery. All in all , its a great deal at least for me.


I just checked again and they were still available, and the 40% worked too. Good times.


----------



## tauntauntaun

venom79 said:


> Great... but it sold out again, lucky those who got them at those prices
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


They are showing 2 units of TB-1 (and just "in stock" for TCM-1) as of 2pm ET


----------



## Rocat

Pro Trek PRW-3500 on Amazon for $133.63

Link was copied directly from Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-PRW-35...3500&qid=1575148963&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&sr=8-1


----------



## GaryK30

Rocat said:


> Pro Trek PRW-3500 on Amazon for $133.63
> 
> Link was copied directly from Amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-PRW-35...3500&qid=1575148963&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&sr=8-1


Nice watch. Great deal. I bought one at Amazon for my brother on Black Friday two years ago. It was about $128. This is the best price I've seen since then.


----------



## GaryK30

PRG-600Y-1 for $140.23 at Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-Quartz-Resin-Silicone-Casual/dp/B01LEEDMAA


----------



## Davidka

gslogger said:


> View attachment 14670335
> 
> 
> I would like to know about this watch, I know it's from the 80's
> Was it really made by Casio?
> can anybody help me !
> 
> I searched a lot about and found nothing


Better open a thread for this rather than posting it in the deals thread. You're more likely to get a response.


----------



## cbob1912

damn, MLTD shipped my order Sunday and it's already in the system. That's pretty amazing! What's not amazing is it's shipped Priority Mail and the scheduled delivery is Thursday! I live less than 100 miles from Chatsworth lol


----------



## GaryK30

MLTD Cyber Monday deal. You can also try the *40THANKS* code that still seems to be working for some folks.

CYBER MONDAY 2019! Shop NOW and get:

35% off + a FREE GIFT* from Obey!

Use Code - *35CYBER*

*Coupons valid through late December 2nd. 1 coupon per order. Free gift while supplies last. Certain restrictions apply.

Here is their current selection of G-Shocks: https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457


----------



## yokied

cbob1912 said:


> damn, MLTD shipped my order Sunday and it's already in the system. That's pretty amazing! What's not amazing is it's shipped Priority Mail and the scheduled delivery is Thursday! I live less than 100 miles from Chatsworth lol


My express shipped order will probably reach me in Australia before yours. Funny old world.

Re the camo Ti, I'm amazed they still had stock and are honouring these prices. It looks like somebody dobbed them in to Casio because they've updated the product page with correct retail price and no coupons. Hopefully when I get mine it's all BNIB, plastics on etc.


----------



## dgaddis

Anyone have a Seiya coupon code? I'm jonesin' for an Oceanus T200.....


----------



## GaryK30

Big PacParts sale through tomorrow. I don't recall seeing 25% off before.

Save 25% Off On All Casio Items!

Sale Ends Thursday 12/05/19 at 5pm PST.

Use Promo Code *PAC25*

Online Promo Only.

www.pacparts.com


----------



## copperjohn

I went to Dillard’s yesterday. List price was $400, but they have a 25% off sale, so $300. AND they have a 20% additional off for veterans (yesterday and today). Out the door for $259.


----------



## yokied

Australians: Myer has 20% off a lot of watches (expiring 8/12), including the camo Ti, bringing it down to 2160AUD. Not too bad.


----------



## yokied

MLTD international customers beware. They use Asendia for all their international orders. MLTD do not disclose this on their site.

I paid nearly USD50 for USPS express shipping but instead MLTD handed it off to Asendia. Asendia issues a ghost USPS tracking number and then ships it on their own system slower - a lot slower. Mine hasn't even left LAX yet over 3 days after it supposedly was handed to Asendia. USPS express would've already delivered by now.


----------



## bratz

@yokied

No idea what is ghost USPS tracking number. I can track my current package through USPS even though MLTD tracking email link directly to Asendia. Ordered and shipped on 29th Nov. Have reached Singapore today. Its pretty much the same duration as my previous orders.

As a rule I have always expected overseas delivery to be a minimum 1-2 weeks as I've always choose the default option.


----------



## yokied

Well your mileage is definitely varying from mine @bratz. Yours is still slow but at least Asendia handed it off to USPS and it has worked its way into the USPS system.

I ordered 30/11, had to wait another 2 days for a credit card verification procedure to be completed at their end, then another 3 days after it was supposedly handed to Asendia, the status is still pre-shipment according to USPS. When I pressed MLTD for details, they provided me with Asendia's tracking details in the screenshot below the USPS screenshot, proving that they're using a different service.

Looking into it further, Asendia is also known as Globegistics and claim to be a "Postal Qualified Wholesaler for the USPS". IDC what that means on paper and according to Asendia. The lived reality for customers stuck with their services is that they're slow and uncommunicative, even adjusting for the fact that a lot of reviews are whiny. Like I said, it would've been in the air at least by now if not delivered using regular USPS express.

A ghost tracking number is one that is created by the vendor - in this case Asendia - but not paid for and not addressed to anyone in particular. See below: note the lack of address and no specific postal product. Then when it arrives in the destination country, a new destination-country tracking number is mysteriously issued and the parcel proceeds from there. I've experienced this once before but not from a supposedly legit store with an order over 1kUSD.

MLTD is right in the middle of LA. They could probably throw a rock from their store and hit 3 USPS offices. There is no excuse for this kind of nonsense. These are substantial USD orders and this is just nickel-and-diming customers paying full price for quality shipping.


----------



## bratz

Totally understand your frustration after opting on express delivery. Hope your frustration be dismissed with the enjoyment of receiving a new G.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Target has same fairly nice discounts at the moment
https://www.target.com/s?searchTerm...category=0|All|matchallpartial|all+categories

Also,


> $20 off
> 
> when you spend $100 with Same Day Delivery.*


Here's a few


----------



## yokied

bratz said:


> Totally understand your frustration after opting on express delivery. Hope your frustration be dismissed with the enjoyment of receiving a new G.


Assuming this ghost tracking number is actually my parcel, Asendia shipped it first class. Express tracking number addressed to "A" shipping first class. Sounds legit! Maybe I'll get it. If I'm really lucky it'll be this year. Never again MLTD.


----------



## kenls

Perhaps more applicable to UK, Mudmaster "Stealth" GWG-1000-1A1ER on sale at H Samuel UK £450 and a further 15% off taking it to £382.50

(LINK)


----------



## bratz

yokied said:


> Assuming this ghost tracking number is actually my parcel, Asendia shipped it first class. Express tracking number addressed to "A" shipping first class. Sounds legit! Maybe I'll get it. If I'm really lucky it'll be this year. Never again MLTD.


Hope you get your purchase soon and wear it in good health


----------



## buzzy

yokied said:


> Well your mileage is definitely varying from mine @bratz. Yours is still slow but at least Asendia handed it off to USPS and it has worked its way into the USPS system.
> 
> I ordered 30/11, had to wait another 2 days for a credit card verification procedure to be completed at their end, then another 3 days after it was supposedly handed to Asendia, the status is still pre-shipment according to USPS. When I pressed MLTD for details, they provided me with Asendia's tracking details in the screenshot below the USPS screenshot, proving that they're using a different service.
> 
> Looking into it further, Asendia is also known as Globegistics and claim to be a "Postal Qualified Wholesaler for the USPS". IDC what that means on paper and according to Asendia. The lived reality for customers stuck with their services is that they're slow and uncommunicative, even adjusting for the fact that a lot of reviews are whiny. Like I said, it would've been in the air at least by now if not delivered using regular USPS express.
> 
> A ghost tracking number is one that is created by the vendor - in this case Asendia - but not paid for and not addressed to anyone in particular. See below: note the lack of address and no specific postal product. Then when it arrives in the destination country, a new destination-country tracking number is mysteriously issued and the parcel proceeds from there. I've experienced this once before but not from a supposedly legit store with an order over 1kUSD.
> 
> MLTD is right in the middle of LA. They could probably throw a rock from their store and hit 3 USPS offices. There is no excuse for this kind of nonsense. These are substantial USD orders and this is just nickel-and-diming customers paying full price for quality shipping.
> 
> View attachment 14681163
> 
> 
> View attachment 14681165


Yokied,

I ordered the same day as you and paid for express shipping. My order is being processed at LAX right now, so much for express shipping.


----------



## copperjohn

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Target has same fairly nice discounts at the moment
> https://www.target.com/s?searchTerm...category=0|All|matchallpartial|all+categories
> 
> Also,
> 
> Here's a few
> View attachment 14683613


Great prices. Only $35 for that DW9052. Those are great...


----------



## Hacknwind

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Target has same fairly nice discounts at the moment
> https://www.target.com/s?searchTerm...category=0|All|matchallpartial|all+categories
> 
> Also,
> 
> Here's a few
> View attachment 14683613


Great price on WS210H tide and moon, great watch for coastal dwellers


----------



## Ryanjeepguy

Found this over the weekend at Ross. This will be a great xmas present for my 8 year daughter. Could not pass it up for the price.


----------



## venom79

The titanium camo is at a good price at Bloomingdales, $1,272










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Topper has a sale going on and you get a free Gorillaz watch...

https://shop.topperjewelers.com/collections/free-g-shock-gorillaz-watch

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## memento_mori

If Europeans are interested in the titanium models, you can find them here with minus 10%.

https://www.ella-juwelen.at/marken/casio-uhren/g-shock?product_list_order=new


----------



## Mister X

Camo Ti Square at Bloomingdales...

https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...6&pn=1|14|6|1283&rsid=undefined&smp=matchNone


----------



## atlety

And now, when will present casio the models ho presented in baseworld?


----------



## nick h.

UK: Non-camo ti is £1150 at Revolution https://shop.revolution.watch/g-shock-full-titanium-gmw-b5000tb.html

Also UK: gold 5000 is £374 at Watcho https://www.watcho.co.uk/Watches/G-...c6r-2a-n6wP3fMJ_j_rx9U3XNKlYOchhoCV6gQAvD_BwE


----------



## basso4735

Killer deal at Lord and Taylor


----------



## cdnguyen729

Good stuff and some awesome deals. Thanks for the post.


----------



## basso4735

More Lord and Taylor Deals:

I just picked up this GWB5600BC-1B for $120 after promo code FRIENDS. Rakuten also has 10% cash back.

https://www.lordandtaylor.com/g-shock-stainless-steel-and-resin-digital-watch/product/0500088918187

Also grabbed this DW5600MW for $44 after promo code FRIENDS.

https://www.lordandtaylor.com/g-shock-shock-resistant-digital-strap-watch/product/0500088284844

Comes out to $158.88 after cash back.


----------



## basso4735

dp


----------



## Tamadx

copperjohn said:


> Great prices. Only $35 for that DW9052. Those are great...


Missed this one. You can also get another 5% off using the target red card.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cbob1912

basso4735 said:


> More Lord and Taylor Deals:
> 
> I just picked up this GWB5600BC-1B for $120 after promo code FRIENDS. Rakuten also has 10% cash back.
> 
> https://www.lordandtaylor.com/g-shock-stainless-steel-and-resin-digital-watch/product/0500088918187
> 
> Also grabbed this DW5600MW for $44 after promo code FRIENDS.
> 
> https://www.lordandtaylor.com/g-shock-shock-resistant-digital-strap-watch/product/0500088284844
> 
> Comes out to $158.88 after cash back.


I hate when this happens. Buy something thinking it was cheap and the next day it's even cheaper.


----------



## GaryK30

PacParts 48 Hour Casio Sale

Online Promo Only.

Sale Ends Friday 12/20/19 at 5pm PST.

Use Promo Code *FLASH25*

www.pacparts.com


----------



## kenls

kenls said:


> Perhaps more applicable to UK, Mudmaster "Stealth" GWG-1000-1A1ER on sale at H Samuel UK £450 and a further 15% off taking it to £382.50
> 
> (LINK)
> 
> View attachment 14684071


H Samuel are at it again 20% off their "Gift" range. Ends tomorrow 20th Dec.

CASIO's HERE Including the one above, which, by my reckoning, is now £360. A GWR-B1000-1A1ER for £600, or a GW-B5600-2ER for £79.99


----------



## cbob1912

Casio Pro Trek Outdoor GPS Sports Watch Model: WSD-F20A-BUAAU

Amazon
$[STRIKE]99.99 (Save $130 at checkout)[/STRIKE] 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07C89JM2...focom-20&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325

Costco
$99.99
https://www.costco.com/casio-pro-trek-outdoor-gps-sports-watch--.product.100512099.html


----------



## GaryK30

Another MLTD sale. Some of the higher-priced models may be priced above MSRP, but after the discount these are still a good deal.

35% OFF any order - *35MLTD*

*Coupon valid through late December 24th. Certain restrictions apply.

Here is their current lineup of G-Shocks and basic Casios: https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457


----------



## GaryK30

Dupe post. Maybe one day this forum bug will be fixed.


----------



## adnj

cbob1912 said:


> Casio Pro Trek Outdoor GPS Sports Watch Model: WSD-F20A-BUAAU
> 
> Amazon
> $[STRIKE]99.99 (Save $130 at checkout)[/STRIKE]
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07C89JM2...focom-20&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325
> 
> Costco
> $99.99
> https://www.costco.com/casio-pro-trek-outdoor-gps-sports-watch--.product.100512099.html


I tried the Samsung Gear Frontier S3 but that didn't work out. But because I want to try WearOS and against all common sense, I decided to order one. *fingers crossed*

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## oiljam

UK. 15% code BOX15 works on the Titanium squares at Jura Watches. Coming in at £1,190 for the TB.


----------



## 356746

Hi everyone,
i'm looking for a G SHOCK GW-5000-1JF and I found good prices here:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-CASIO-...ar-Radio-Watch-Multiband-6-JAPAN/223363922582
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...-Solar-Wrist-Watch-GW-5000-1-F-S/152741601144
Do you know anything about these sellers?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

356746 said:


> Hi everyone,
> i'm looking for a G SHOCK GW-5000-1JF and I found good prices here:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-CASIO-...ar-Radio-Watch-Multiband-6-JAPAN/223363922582
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...-Solar-Wrist-Watch-GW-5000-1-F-S/152741601144
> Do you know anything about these sellers?


I don't know a guy either of them buy if it was me I would go with the second seller since they specialize in watches and carry other gshocks.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde

The last 2 times I bought a Gshock online, I’ve been sent the wrong model. It was from a website that had incredible deals on various Gshocks. It was called like “Dealseveryday,” or something similar. I won’t try it again for a third time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers

Snyde said:


> The last 2 times I bought a Gshock online, I've been sent the wrong model. It was from a website that had incredible deals on various Gshocks. It was called like "Dealseveryday," or something similar. I won't try it again for a third time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes please don't use dealseveryday! A few ppl in here have fallen victim to them. They advertise ridiculously low prices on premium Gs then send you a fake one instead. Spread the word to everyone on those jokers...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 356746

OK, then i will go with Chino, it has a good reputation and the price is 280 USD ( inc. shipping) or 300 USD with an extra urethane band. Thank you


----------



## kenls

H Samuel again. GW-B5600-2ER for £64.99 HERE


----------



## GaryK30

MLTD New Year's sale.

35% OFF your order - *35NEWYEAR*

US orders receive free standard shipping on orders over $60. International orders receive lower rates on standard mail shipments.

*Valid through late January 1st. Limit one coupon per transaction. Certain restrictions apply.

Here is their current selection of G-Shocks: https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457

BTW, they show the GMW-B5000GD-1 for $550, which people had complained before is over MSRP, but now GShock.com shows it for $600.

https://www.mltd.com/product/g-shock-gmwb5000gd-1-watch-black-125712

https://www.gshock.com/watches/digital/gmwb5000gd-1


----------



## GrumpyAsh

John Lewis Sale.

30% off GG-B100 1AE9R Orange strap Mudmaster.

Free delivery as well.

Sorry cant post link......


----------



## GrumpyAsh

John Lewis Sale.

30% off GG-B100 1AE9R Orange strap Mudmaster.

Free delivery as well.

Sorry cant post link......


----------



## babyivan

GaryK30 said:


> MLTD New Year's sale.
> 
> 35% OFF your order - *35NEWYEAR*
> 
> US orders receive free standard shipping on orders over $60. International orders receive lower rates on standard mail shipments.
> 
> *Valid through late January 1st. Limit one coupon per transaction. Certain restrictions apply.
> 
> Here is their current selection of G-Shocks: https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457
> 
> BTW, they show the GMW-B5000GD-1 for $550, which people had complained before is over MSRP, but now GShock.com shows it for $600.
> 
> https://www.mltd.com/product/g-shock-gmwb5000gd-1-watch-black-125712
> 
> https://www.gshock.com/watches/digital/gmwb5000gd-1


The one I want (GWB5600BC-1B) is not on their main site, but is on their Amazon store at msrp 









 > everything else


----------



## oiljam

GrumpyAsh said:


> John Lewis Sale.
> 
> 30% off GG-B100 1AE9R Orange strap Mudmaster.
> 
> Free delivery as well.
> 
> Sorry cant post link......


Here you go...

https://www.johnlewis.com/casio-gg-...h-day-resin-strap-watch/orange-black/p4341221


----------



## oiljam

kenls said:


> H Samuel again. GW-B5600-2ER for £64.99 HERE
> 
> View attachment 14738095


Great price to trial a Bluetooth G if you've never had one. Wonder if an extra 10% is possible if you sign up to their newsletter


----------



## kenls

GrumpyAsh said:


> John Lewis Sale.
> 
> 30% off GG-B100 1AE9R Orange strap Mudmaster.
> 
> Free delivery as well.
> 
> Sorry cant post link......


Good spot. Here's a link to all the Casios on offer in John Lewis


----------



## Eric.S

Local Costco has Mudmaster GSG-100 for $169.


----------



## GaryK30

Another MLTD sale.

15% off any order - *15CHILL*

20% off orders over $150 - *20ICY*

25% off orders over $300 - *25HEAT*

*Coupons valid through late January 13th. 1 coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.

Here is their current lineup of Gs: https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457

They have the camo titanium square for $1700, which is $1275 after the discount.


----------



## Steelerswit

When isn't MLTD not having a sale... LOL 

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## babyivan

Steelerswit said:


> When isn't MLTD not having a sale... LOL
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


Only when I'm interested in buying something from them

 > everything else


----------



## g-addict

ShopHQ has 20% off all watches including 5000TB and 5000TCM, but it ends in an hour.


----------



## kenls

kenls said:


> H Samuel again. GW-B5600-2ER for £64.99 HERE
> 
> View attachment 14738095


H Samuel's sale must be ending soon.

An additional 10% off this one when added to your basket. Taking it down to £58.49.


----------



## nkwatchy

kenls said:


> H Samuel's sale must be ending soon.
> 
> An additional 10% off this one when added to your basket. Taking it down to £58.49.


That's a great price. I searched their website but couldn't figure out whether they deliver internationally - seems unlikely given they refer to delivery within the UK and that it excluded Eire Islands etc. Does anyone know?

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## nkwatchy

The GW-M5610-1 is $82.90 on Amazon right now.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

Another MLTD sale, this time 25% off everything. For the cheaper items, this is better than some of their earlier sales.

25% off any order - *25MLK*

*Coupons valid through late January 20th. 1 coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.

https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457


----------



## Tanker G1

Bloomingdale's has 25% off a number of G-Shocks using code *SAVEMORE* including the Titanium GMW-B5000TCM-1 making it $1,200 plus tax.

Here's a link to the Titanium


----------



## JustAbe

GaryK30 said:


> Another MLTD sale, this time 25% off everything. For the cheaper items, this is better than some of their earlier sales.
> 
> 25% off any order - *25MLK*
> 
> *Coupons valid through late January 20th. 1 coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.
> 
> https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457


15% off any order - *15mltd* Still working


----------



## Tanker G1

Here's a link to GMW-B5000D-1

$375 plus tax after code *SAVEMORE*


----------



## babyivan

Tanker G1 said:


> Bloomingdale's has 25% off a number of G-Shocks using code *SAVEMORE* including the Titanium GMW-B5000TCM-1 making it $1,200 plus tax.
> 
> Here's a link to the Titanium
> 
> View attachment 14806151


Thanks


----------



## gnus411

babyivan said:


> Thanks


Doubling up?:think:


----------



## babyivan

gnus411 said:


> Doubling up?:think:


Did the switcheroo 

BTW, Broomingdales description of the watch is off. It says it has a mineral crystal and stainless steel bracelet. I guess they used the original stainless steel model description.

See below









 > everything else


----------



## babyivan

In case anyone is wondering:

I called Bloomingdale's customer service to make sure it's the Ti, since they don't list model #s on their products. All is good. 

 > everything else


----------



## gnus411

babyivan said:


> In case anyone is wondering:
> 
> I called Bloomingdale's customer service to make sure it's the Ti, since they don't list model #s on their products. All is good.
> 
> > everything else


You're good, at least a couple folks on here (including me) ordered from Bloomingdales. Hopefully all on discount!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

gnus411 said:


> You're good, at least a couple folks on here (including me) ordered from Bloomingdales. Hopefully all on discount!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


How long did it take to get it from them? They ship ups?

 > everything else


----------



## gnus411

babyivan said:


> How long did it take to get it from them? They ship ups?
> 
> > everything else


UPS. They usually ship next business day, and took just a couple days for delivery. That'll vary depending on your distance from the distribution center.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

gnus411 said:


> UPS. They usually ship next business day, and took just a couple days for delivery. That'll vary depending on your distance from the distribution center.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Awesome, THANKS!

*"C'mon UPS!!!!!!?!!!?!"*









 > everything else


----------



## Rocat

Am I late to the party or have you guys seen the new Blue MDV-106B that will release on 2-01-20? It's not a bad price of just under $58 at Amazon.









There is also a gold and black one MDV106G. Think Gilt gold accents on a black dial Diver like the SRP775 Turtle.


----------



## Rocat

Double post


----------



## Rocat

When the heck did Casio release the replacement for the DW290 with the DW291? This one looks great too.









It is more feature rich than the 290 but I just saw where it has a dual amber led. If it had the EL like the DW-290 has then it would be a better watch.


----------



## Rocat

Look at this comparison. This watch is bigger than I thought.


----------



## Prdrers

Rocat said:


> Am I late to the party or have you guys seen the new Blue MDV-106B that will release on 2-01-20? It's not a bad price of just under $58 at Amazon.
> 
> View attachment 14807311
> 
> 
> There is also a gold and black one MDV106G. Think Gilt gold accents on a black dial Diver like the SRP775 Turtle.


I didn't realize it. I just pre-ordered the gold accent model. It had it listed as women's, but the case size says 44mm. I guess maybe a screw up in the listing... Estimated delivery is Feb 5th. $66

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Prdrers said:


> I didn't realize it. I just pre-ordered the gold accent model. It had it listed as women's, but the case size says 44mm. I guess maybe a screw up in the listing... Estimated delivery is Feb 5th. $66


See the MDV106G for $60.55


----------



## sodamonkey

Rocat said:


> Am I late to the party or have you guys seen the new Blue MDV-106B that will release on 2-01-20? It's not a bad price of just under $58 at Amazon.
> 
> View attachment 14807311
> 
> 
> There is also a gold and black one MDV106G. Think Gilt gold accents on a black dial Diver like the SRP775 Turtle.


No sign or mention of them in the UK yet

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Pre-ordered the 106B for $58 delivered....










....because I know how hard it was to find the old blue bezel 106 to make this:


----------



## Prdrers

yankeexpress said:


> See the MDV106G for $60.55


Yeah they added estimated tax on mine for the preorder. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott.

Jura watches are selling some full metal squares for 40% off at the moment. 

(Can't post links yet until my post count is higher)

I've just ordered a GMW-B5000D 1ER £270 ($350)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

Scott. said:


> Jura watches are selling some full metal squares for 40% off at the moment.
> 
> (Can't post links yet until my post count is higher)
> 
> I've just ordered a GMW-B5000D 1ER £270 ($350)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here you go...

https://www.jurawatches.co.uk/colle...ucts/g-shock-watch-5000-series-gmw-b5000d-1er


----------



## Scott.

kenls said:


> Here you go...


Cheers Ken 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

yankeexpress said:


> Pre-ordered the 106B for $58 delivered....


I went ahead and pre-ordered the blue one as well. I sold off all my blue watches and this one should do nicely as long as Casio doesn't suffer from the "Invicta Blurple Syndrome" where is turns out purple on the dial.

*****EDIT*****

I cancelled my order solely on the fact that I want a Seiko Tuna and even this great affordable blue watch can not sway me from my goal.

I may break down at a later date. Probably after I see Yankee's real life photos. But for now I must stay on target.


----------



## adnj

Amazon has the Casio Pro Trek WSD-F30 for $219.99

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/81S1eYdlh8L._SY879._SX._UX._SY._UY_.jpg

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-Stainless-Steel-Quartz-Watch/dp/B07H4XR133

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Rocat said:


> I went ahead and pre-ordered the blue one as well. I sold off all my blue watches and this one should do nicely as long as Casio doesn't suffer from the "Invicta Blurple Syndrome" where is turns out purple on the dial...


I think it IS purple, just from the stock picture alone. Darker shade of blue doesn't look like that. Anyway, it's interesting to see Casio re-releasing more MDV-106 models after all these years!


----------



## babyivan

Ebay- 20% off of watches over $500 (maximum $200 back) 
Code: "LUXETIME"

*Good till 2/1

_...so many Squares, so little time_


----------



## GaryK30

Here is MLTD's Superbowl sale.

15% off any order - *15SUPER*

20% off orders over $150 - *20BOWL*

25% off orders over $300 - *25CHAMP*

*Coupons valid through late February 3rd. 1 coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.

Here are the G-Shocks they have currently: https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457


----------



## cbob1912

Men's Casio G-Shock Adrenalin Red Series Connected Limited Edition Watch GWB5600AR-1

reg. $150

($50 off $149 coupon code: *VDAY*)

= $100+tax

https://www.reeds.com/men-s-casio-g...ed-edition-watch-gwb5600ar-1-plu20021440.html

View attachment 14830091


----------



## yankeexpress

Seeing as these are newly made and not yet available in the west to my knowledge, got one incoming from Spain for $33 including shipping from tictacarea.com


----------



## GaryK30

yankeexpress said:


> Seeing as these are newly made and not yet available in the west to my knowledge, got one incoming from Spain for $33 including shipping from tictacarea.com


Amazon has them for $37.

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=Casio+dw-291&ref=nb_sb_noss_2


----------



## Rocat

Rocat said:


> I went ahead and pre-ordered the blue one as well. I sold off all my blue watches and this one should do nicely as long as Casio doesn't suffer from the "Invicta Blurple Syndrome" where is turns out purple on the dial.
> 
> *****EDIT*****
> 
> I cancelled my order solely on the fact that I want a Seiko Tuna and even this great affordable blue watch can not sway me from my goal.
> 
> I may break down at a later date. Probably after I see Yankee's real life photos. But for now I must stay on target.
> 
> View attachment 14809971


Well would you look at what is sold out already on Amazon. And it has only been released for less than one day. They must have pre-sold a ton of these.


----------



## Rocat

GaryK30 said:


> Amazon has them for $37.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s?k=Casio+dw-291&ref=nb_sb_noss_2


I caved after seeing real life photos.


----------



## CC

sodamonkey said:


> No sign or mention of them in the UK yet
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


Just ordered the Blue & Gold for just over £110.
Under £100 if you're not bothered with the boxes, a mistake I made when I got the regular model last year...









Edit: Should mention it's from Vegas but no import duty to pay.


----------



## Steelerswit

cbob1912 said:


> Men's Casio G-Shock Adrenalin Red Series Connected Limited Edition Watch GWB5600AR-1
> 
> reg. $150
> 
> ($50 off $149 coupon code: *VDAY*)
> 
> = $100+tax
> 
> https://www.reeds.com/men-s-casio-g...ed-edition-watch-gwb5600ar-1-plu20021440.html
> 
> View attachment 14830091


Thanks, hard to resist, to hard. Got free 2 day shipping as well.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

cbob1912 said:


> Men's Casio G-Shock Adrenalin Red Series Connected Limited Edition Watch GWB5600AR-1
> 
> reg. $150
> 
> ($50 off $149 coupon code: *VDAY*)
> 
> = $100+tax
> 
> https://www.reeds.com/men-s-casio-g...ed-edition-watch-gwb5600ar-1-plu20021440.html
> 
> View attachment 14830091


Thank you for this. Got my brother his first g shock and hope he'll like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Found this on Sears when I found out the one near me was closing.

https://m.sears.com/casio-gw94001-men-s-g-shock-rangeman-resin/p-MCR1640940712

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

vignesh98 said:


> Found this on Sears when I found out the one near me was closing.
> 
> https://m.sears.com/casio-gw94001-men-s-g-shock-rangeman-resin/p-MCR1640940712
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No way can a, real gw-9400 sell for $42 dollars. It's not sold Sears, but forevertime77. Don't smell right to me.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Steelerswit said:


> No way can a, real gw-9400 sell for $46 dollars. It's not sold Sears, but forevertime77. Don't smell right to me.
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


I don't know how the sears website works as I jumped on it for the first time after my mom said the one near us was closing its store. Went back on my laptop and it seems like Sears partnered up with eBay sellers. This seller seems reputable as I looked through his feedback. I noted he mostly sells bezels and bands so Sears might have it listed in the watch section by accident. Regardless, do with this information what you will.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidka

Scroll down and see a link to the listing. It's for bezel screws. I don't know if Sears have a good reputation but if so - not for much longer...


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Davidka said:


> Scroll down and see a link to the listing. It's for bezel screws. I don't know if Sears have a good reputation but if so - not for much longer...


Thanks for clearing it up. I feel like a complete idiot. Yeah the Sears near me didn't have a good reputation as that's one of the main reasons it's closing the store near me and around others from what my mom told me. Might as well go instores and check it out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

Went the Sears close to me closed, I snagged some goodies. 

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

ive bought from forevertime on ebay, never had a problem. 100% genuine parts |>


----------



## Prdrers

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> ive bought from forevertime on ebay, never had a problem. 100% genuine parts |>


I've bought from them with no issues as well.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Steelerswit said:


> Went the Sears close to me closed, I snagged some goodies.
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


That's not the issue its an issue of false advertising on seat's part

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

Steelerswit said:


> Went the Sears close to me closed, I snagged some goodies.
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


Me too. I got a Craftsman shop vac. It sucks.


----------



## Steelerswit

vignesh98 said:


> That's not the issue its an issue of false advertising on seat's part
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's on the 3rd party seller. Sears is merely the host, like Amazon or Walmart.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Steelerswit said:


> It's on the 3rd party seller. Sears is merely the host, like Amazon or Walmart.
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


It seems to be correct on the sellers site. He seems pretty legit with good ratings. SEARS has it described as a watch when the seller has it as screws. Hence the mix-up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adnj

vignesh98 said:


> It seems to be correct on the sellers site. He seems pretty legit with good ratings. SEARS has it described as a watch when the seller has it as screws. Hence the mix-up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure that Sears didn't do the data entry for the webstore. The seller does it so they get the blame.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

adnj said:


> I'm pretty sure that Sears didn't do the data entry for the webstore. The seller does it so they get the blame.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


Just wanted to be sure since I know the eBay seller is reputable. Turns out it's Sears mistake. Attached will be the eBay seller posting of the same item. The picture he used is screws and the one Sears used was the actual watch which is why I first posted here.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

Expensive screws.... 

If there are any typos in this post, I blame Tapatalk!


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

GrouchoM said:


> Expensive screws....
> 
> If there are any typos in this post, I blame Tapatalk!


Yeah in the us they are. Overseas is cheaper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i-man

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-Shock-Quartz-Resin-Casual/dp/B073ZJVXMS/ref=gbps_tit_s-5_0f49_2a5b1c80?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=56beed47-26cb-401c-95f5-738a157f0f49&pf_rd_s=slot-5&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_i=gb_main&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=H3JC5HGMF6BZN7S7EA3W








Amazon is having a sale on the desert tan GA700 for $65 right now. Looks like only 1 seller has that though, so not sure how long it will last...


----------



## babyivan

i-man said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-Shock-Quartz-Resin-Casual/dp/B073ZJVXMS/ref=gbps_tit_s-5_0f49_2a5b1c80?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=56beed47-26cb-401c-95f5-738a157f0f49&pf_rd_s=slot-5&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_i=gb_main&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=H3JC5HGMF6BZN7S7EA3W
> 
> View attachment 14846429
> 
> Amazon is having a sale on the desert tan GA700 for $65 right now. Looks like only 1 seller has that though, so not sure how long it will last...


This thread is dangerous!


----------



## i-man

babyivan said:


> This thread is dangerous!


I had to post it to keep from grabbing one myself!


----------



## Steelerswit

Steelerswit said:


> Thanks, hard to resist, to hard. Got free 2 day shipping as well.
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


Well, 2 day has now been extended. Seems UPS sent the watch on a tour of the Mid-Atlantic region. Starting in North Carolina, to Virginia, to NJ, (where I am) then to Brooklyn NY, then down to Philadelphia, back to NJ, and now out for delivery.

Doesn't really matter though, I get to inspect it try it on, then Mrs Wit is taking it unto valentines day.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Steelerswit said:


> Well, 2 day has now been extended. Seems UPS sent the watch on a tour of the Mid-Atlantic region. Starting in North Carolina, to Virginia, to NJ, (where I am) then to Brooklyn NY, then down to Philadelphia, back to NJ, and now out for delivery.
> 
> Doesn't really matter though, I get to inspect it try it on, then Mrs Wit is taking it unto valentines day.
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


Oh man. That sucks I remember finding out there's a Lebanon in Missouri when one of my packages had a Midwest tour. My package just got delivered today. So I'd say about 1 day in transit. Thanks for letting me know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

i-man said:


> I had to post it to keep from grabbing one myself!


This will be my first Ani-Digi.... In fact I've never had an analog G-Shock.

There's a good possibility I will return it, but I will be open-minded. The beauty of Amazon prime, ez pz free returns. Drop it off at Kohl's if I don't like it. 
I do like the color. I wish it was a solar and multiband, but for $65 that's impossible.


----------



## babyivan

vignesh98 said:


> Oh man. That sucks I remember finding out there's a Lebanon in Missouri when one of my packages had a Midwest tour. My package just got delivered today. So I'd say about 1 day in transit. Thanks for letting me know.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better than Lebanon the country


----------



## GaryK30

Amazon has three colorways of the WSD-F30 for $219 (list price $549). G-Central sent out a tweet about this today. They had highlighted this deal a while ago, and it's still valid.

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-Quartz-Stainless-Steel-Resin/dp/B07H4FNR1V


----------



## cbob1912

Flash sale at Tilly's. Free shipping $49+

Edit: Free shipping $20+ promo code: *PLA20*

G-SHOCK DW5600CMB-1 - $44.98

https://www.tillys.com/product/g-sh...-watches#prefn1=brand&prefv1=G-SHOCK&start=55









G-SHOCK DW5600BBMA-1 - $44.98

https://www.tillys.com/product/g-sh...-watches#prefn1=brand&prefv1=G-SHOCK&start=56









G-SHOCK DW5750E-1B - $44.98

https://www.tillys.com/product/g-sh...-watches#prefn1=brand&prefv1=G-SHOCK&start=57


----------



## Jason007

Anyone have or know were I could buy a dw-5000c 1983 shell or glass or whole thing 
Trying to complete collection just can’t get that 5000 for less the 5000 ha any leads would be appreciated thanks all!


----------



## Jason007

Anyone have or know were I could buy a dw-5000c 1983 shell or glass or whole thing 
Trying to complete collection just can’t get that 5000 for less the 5000 ha any leads would be appreciated thanks all!


----------



## cbob1912

GA2000-1A2 Watch - Blue - $70.00

https://www.mltd.com/product/g-shock-ga2000-1a2-watch-blue-128043


----------



## Prdrers

cbob1912 said:


> GA2000-1A2 Watch - Blue - $70.00
> 
> https://www.mltd.com/product/g-shock-ga2000-1a2-watch-blue-128043
> 
> View attachment 14853541


To add on to this, they also have the desert tan GBD800 for $55... Considering that one myself...


----------



## ohhenry1

cbob1912 said:


> Flash sale at Tilly's. Free shipping $49+
> 
> Edit: Free shipping $20+ promo code: *PLA20*
> 
> G-SHOCK DW5600CMB-1 - $44.98
> 
> https://www.tillys.com/product/g-sh...-watches#prefn1=brand&prefv1=G-SHOCK&start=55
> 
> View attachment 14852407
> 
> 
> G-SHOCK DW5600BBMA-1 - $44.98
> 
> https://www.tillys.com/product/g-sh...-watches#prefn1=brand&prefv1=G-SHOCK&start=56
> 
> View attachment 14852415
> 
> 
> G-SHOCK DW5750E-1B - $44.98
> 
> https://www.tillys.com/product/g-sh...-watches#prefn1=brand&prefv1=G-SHOCK&start=57
> 
> View attachment 14852417


Anytime I see a stylish square on sale for under $50, I find it difficult to resist. This time was no exception. I ordered the one with the mirror dial. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Steelerswit

https://www.reeds.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=casio+g-shock

Sale ends today. $50 off $149.00 purchase this plus free shipping.

Code VDAY

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

CASIO GW-B5600-2ER WATCH CASIO G-SHOCK GW-B5600-2ER

https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...gw-b5600-2er-watch-casio-g-shock-gw-b5600-2er

CASIO G-SHOCK GW-B5600AR-1ER

https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio-g-shock-watches/casio-g-shock-gw-b5600ar-1er

CASIO GW-B5600BL-1ER WATCH CASIO G-SHOCK GW-B5600BL-1ER
https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...5600bl-1er-watch-casio-g-shock-gw-b5600bl-1er

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i-man

vignesh98 said:


> CASIO GW-B5600-2ER WATCH CASIO G-SHOCK GW-B5600-2ER
> 
> https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...gw-b5600-2er-watch-casio-g-shock-gw-b5600-2er
> 
> CASIO G-SHOCK GW-B5600AR-1ER
> 
> https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio-g-shock-watches/casio-g-shock-gw-b5600ar-1er
> 
> CASIO GW-B5600BL-1ER WATCH CASIO G-SHOCK GW-B5600BL-1ER
> https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...5600bl-1er-watch-casio-g-shock-gw-b5600bl-1er
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They have a lot of decent deals it looks like. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## i-man

vignesh98 said:


> CASIO GW-B5600-2ER WATCH CASIO G-SHOCK GW-B5600-2ER
> 
> https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...gw-b5600-2er-watch-casio-g-shock-gw-b5600-2er
> 
> CASIO G-SHOCK GW-B5600AR-1ER
> 
> https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio-g-shock-watches/casio-g-shock-gw-b5600ar-1er
> 
> CASIO GW-B5600BL-1ER WATCH CASIO G-SHOCK GW-B5600BL-1ER
> https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...5600bl-1er-watch-casio-g-shock-gw-b5600bl-1er
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They have a lot of decent deals it looks like. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

i-man said:


> They have a lot of decent deals it looks like. Thanks for the heads up!


Your welcome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

vignesh98 said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

vignesh98 said:


> CASIO GW-B5600-2ER WATCH CASIO G-SHOCK GW-B5600-2ER
> 
> https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...gw-b5600-2er-watch-casio-g-shock-gw-b5600-2er


£79.99 @ Amazon...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Casio-Digital-Watch-Resin-GW-B5600-2ER/dp/B07JJP5F48


----------



## woodville63

CC said:


> £79.99 @ Amazon...
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Casio-Digital-Watch-Resin-GW-B5600-2ER/dp/B07JJP5F48


same as Tictac.


----------



## woodville63

CC said:


> £79.99 @ Amazon...
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Casio-Digital-Watch-Resin-GW-B5600-2ER/dp/B07JJP5F48


same as Tictac.


----------



## babyivan

Is there an echo echo echo in here?


----------



## CC

woodville63 said:


> same as Tictac.


You must be seeing something different than me...


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

CC said:


> You must be seeing something different than me...
> 
> View attachment 14864805


Euros to dollars is going to be different. That's the same as 107 dollars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

vignesh98 said:


> Euros to dollars is going to be different. That's the same as 107 dollars.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're probably seeing -20% V.A.T we get charged.


----------



## woodville63

What I see. £80 is now Aus$155.34. This is what you EU and UK guys see?


----------



## GaryK30

Another MLTD sale.

15% off any order - *15ADORE*

20% off orders over $150 - *20HEART*

25% off orders over $300 - *25LOVE*

*Coupons valid through late February 17th. 1 coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.

https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457

They have the GG-B100-1B and GW-9400-1B.


----------



## batosai117

GaryK30 said:


> Another MLTD sale.
> 
> 15% off any order - *15ADORE*
> 
> 20% off orders over $150 - *20HEART*
> 
> 25% off orders over $300 - *25LOVE*
> 
> *Coupons valid through late February 17th. 1 coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.
> 
> https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457
> 
> They have the GG-B100-1B and GW-9400-1B.


Don't tempt me. That all black GG-B100 looks awesome! The discount knocks it down to $285. The more I think about it the more I'm justifying buying it 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## germanos30




----------



## GaryK30

PacParts Presidents' Day sale. This one is 20%, which is better than their usual sales of 10% or 15%.

Use Promo Code: *PRESDAY*

SALE ENDS AT 5pm PST, Wednesday 2/19/20

www.pacparts.com


----------



## babyivan

GaryK30 said:


> PacParts Presidents' Day sale. This one is 20%, which is better than their usual sales of 10% or 15%.
> 
> Use Promo Code: *PRESDAY*
> 
> SALE ENDS AT 5pm PST, Wednesday 2/19/20
> 
> www.pacparts.com


Ugg, just got the email... I put an order in 3 days ago 

Oh well, only $25, so losing $4... not that bad


----------



## Scott.

4 Day sale at Jura watches on now

https://www.jurawatches.co.uk/collections/mens-sale-watches/brand-g-shock


----------



## GrumpyAsh

Came across this if it helps anyone in UK

BG-6903-7BER

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/362162214519

White Baby G from Argos £34.99.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

GrumpyAsh said:


> Came across this if it helps anyone in UK
> 
> BG-6903-7BER
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/362162214519
> 
> White Baby G from Argos £34.99.


That's just the case though. No bezel is what it says on the description.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## argyle_underground

i'm told you can find gems and hard to find gshocks at thrift stores in tokyo. any recommendations where the party is at over there?


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

argyle_underground said:


> i'm told you can find gems and hard to find gshocks at thrift stores in tokyo. any recommendations where the party is at over there?


Lol. .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

Another MLTD sale. Too bad they haven't had the 35% off sales for a while.

15% off any order - *15LEAP*

20% off orders over $150 - *20YEAR*

25% off orders over $300 - *25SAVINGS*

*Coupons valid through late March 2nd. 1 coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.

Here are their G-Shocks: https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457


----------



## Hacknwind

argyle_underground said:


> i'm told you can find gems and hard to find gshocks at thrift stores in tokyo. any recommendations where the party is at over there?


Yahoo! Auctions Japan There are proxy services providing translation, bidding, $ handling, shipping and question forwarding. They are not cheap, but I like Zenmarket.jp. Just like Ebay, you'll find market priced items listed and occasionally an individual seller with something at a low starting price that gives you an opportunity to pick up deal. Unfortunately, many sellers on Yahoo auctions japan offer very little description of the item for sale, so Buyer Beware. I would say 20% of the time it exceeds expectations, 60% meets and 20% of the time I get a clunker or something that needs an unexpected repair. JDM watches you generally don't find here.


----------



## Hacknwind

duplicate


----------



## dynamitejim

Amazon currently has the PRW-3100YB for $149.99 (Fulfilled by Amazon). This is the lowest price they've had it for by at least $30.

PRW-3100YB

I don't think you can get a better beater at this price. Solar, Atomic, STN LCD, Triple Sensor, etc. etc. You can even get official NATO adapters from PacParts for pretty cheap.

Edit: Oh wow! Casio's eBay store has it for the same price!

PRW-3100YB direct from Casio!


----------



## WES51

That is a great price! But just as reference, about 2 years ago the PRW-3100Y-1B was for a short time as low as $127 on Amazon. I know because I hooked up a friend with it and after some deliberation, he bought just about the very last one. I have since never seen a price that low for any PRW 3100.


----------



## dynamitejim

WES51 said:


> That is a great price! But just as reference, about 2 years ago the PRW-3100Y-1B was for a short time as low as $127 on Amazon. I know because I hooked up a friend with it and after some deliberation, he bought just about the very last one. I have since never seen a price that low for any PRW 3100.


Looking through camelcamelcamel's data I see the PRW3100Y-3 for $127 around Nov/Dec 2017. That is truly a crazy deal! I think $150 may be the lowest for a positive display 3100.


----------



## beef

got one last week from Amazon to replace my pro trek prg-600. liking the blue bezel and positive display combo. it auto synced to DST last night 









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## g-addict

Nice find, I've been thinking about getting this one lately and you made my decision much easier!


----------



## Hacknwind

The 3100's Rock! i used to think the silver buttons were not desirable on this model, now I'm really liking it, but I already have a silver + display and black - display variant ... guess I could sell one and buy this ... anyway, anybody considering it, these are much better watches than the !shields up! G-shock line IMHO. These are just as tough as any G and much easier to wear and stainless, thank you very much. Without Bluetooth or GPS, these have become less trendy and so prices fall. Bonus for us!


----------



## GaryK30

MLTD Saint Patrick's Day sale.

15% off any order - *15POT*

20% off orders over $150 - *20OF*

25% off orders over $300 - *25GOLD*

*Coupons valid through late March 17th. 1 coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.

Here are the G-Shocks and other Casios they have currently: https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457


----------



## chrishiew

Slac89 said:


> https://www.m.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?sid=dealsguru1&isRefine=true&_pgn=1
> 
> This guy has some great deals compared to uk prices
> Gwg 1000-373£


Thanks for the link. The pricing is pretty good compared to other ebayers. Any thoughts whether dealsguru1 is legit in a sense products are genuine, etc.?

Thanks for any advice in advanced.


----------



## computer_freak

- link gone -

DW-5035E (35th anniversary jelly screwback square) for $89.

More than 10 available. Please buy them before I can.

Edit: Possibly counterfeit, link removed


----------



## babyivan

computer_freak said:


> ay.com/itm
> 
> DW-5035E (35th anniversary jelly screwback square) for $89.
> 
> More than 10 available. Please buy them before I can.


They are likely fakes.... In fact I can guarantee they are! There's a website that I will not mention where these come out of. It's pretty awful.

Please, nobody buy these!

I edited my response to break the link, I suggest you edit your post and wipe it out so as not to promote fakes
_"boys support boys"_


----------



## computer_freak

babyivan said:


> They are likely fakes.... In fact I can guarantee they are! There's a website that I will not mention where these come out of. It's pretty awful.
> 
> Please, nobody buy these!
> 
> I edited my response to break the link, I suggest you edit your post and wipe it out so as not to promote fakes
> _"boys support boys"_


Thanks, I removed the link. Combed through the sellers feedback and found this:

View attachment 14962633


----------



## babyivan

computer_freak said:


> Thanks, I removed the link. Combed through the sellers feedback and found this:
> 
> View attachment 14962633


I can't see the picture you added, but I take your word for it.

I also further edited mine so the item number was deleted.

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## GaryK30

Great sale from MLTD this time: 35% off any order.

No no, please, STAY INSIDE, we'll come to you!

24HRS ONLY - 35% off any order

*35SOLO*

PLUS, US orders receive free standard shipping on orders over $60. International orders receive lower rates on standard mail shipments.

*Valid through late March 20th. Limit one coupon per transaction. Certain restrictions apply.

https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457


----------



## GaryK30

PacParts is having a 20% off sale (better than usual).

*48 Hour Casio Sale*

Online Promo Only.
Please Be Safe and Be Well.

Sale Ends Sunday 3/22/20 at 5pm PST. 
Use Promo Code : *Together*
Save 20% Off On All Casio Items!

www.pacparts.com


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Topper Jewelers is having a Full Metal Square sale use code SAVE28 to get 28% off on the models listed in the link below.

https://www.watchuseek.com/forum.php#/topics/5151123?page=1

"forum.php#/topics/5151123?page=1" (after the .com/ enter the following and remove the quotes) it will work.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce

As mentioned in a past posting in this thread, the official Casio store on eBAY has the Protrek PRW3100YB for $149.99 plus tax with free shipping( or $5 more for 2 day Fedex)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Pro-...047249&hash=item2ad634c1a3:g:kX4AAOSwzpxdl1Fk

Unlike a lot of webstores and places on eBAY and Amazon, the Casio Store on eBAY is a part of Casio so there is a warranty (like buying from a Casio AD).

They also have a few other Protreks that are of good prices.


----------



## Tanker G1

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Topper Jewelers is having an Armageddon Full Metal Square sale use code SAVE28 to get 28% off on the models listed in the link below.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/forum.php#/topics/5151123?page=1
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Link doesn't work for me. Just takes me to the forum home page?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Tanker G1 said:


> Link doesn't work for me. Just takes me to the forum home page?


That's odd try putting it in the web browser. I was getting the same issue as well.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

Tanker G1 said:


> Link doesn't work for me. Just takes me to the forum home page?


It does the same for me.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Tanker G1 said:


> Link doesn't work for me. Just takes me to the forum home page?





GaryK30 said:


> It does the same for me.


"forum.php#/topics/5151123?page=1" (after the .com/ enter the following and remove the quotes) it will work. It will only work from a web browser.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

UK based G-Shockers. H Samuel have an up to 60% off SALE HERE incl. the GW-B5600-2ER for £65


----------



## CC

kenls said:


> UK based G-Shockers. H Samuel have an up to 60% off SALE HERE incl. the GW-B5600-2ER for £65


Beaverbrooks had some great deals yesterday. GPR-B1000-1BER for £374 which I missed.
Worth keeping an eye on their site...


----------



## kenls

CC said:


> Beaverbrooks had some great deals yesterday. GPR-B1000-1BER for £374 which I missed.
> Worth keeping an eye on their site...


Thanks CC, I was hoping not to buy another watch this year, but I'm now thinking of getting the Gorillaz limited edition and using it for future mods :-x


----------



## cbob1912

20% off G-Shock sale at Tilly's:

https://www.tillys.com/men/accessories/watches/?prefn1=brand&prefv1=G-SHOCK


----------



## computer_freak

DW-5600HDR-1ER "The Hundreds" G-Shock for *€64,91* with free international delivery.

Appears to come including the special packaging. *5 hours left*

https://www.watches2u.com/watches/casio/dw-5600hdr-1er-mens-g-shock-watch.html


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

cbob1912 said:


> 20% off G-Shock sale at Tilly's:
> 
> https://www.tillys.com/men/accessories/watches/?prefn1=brand&prefv1=G-SHOCK


Link doesn't work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

Just picked up a GST-B200B-1AER from Beaverbrooks £149


----------



## sodamonkey

kenls said:


> Thanks CC, I was hoping not to buy another watch this year, but I'm now thinking of getting the Gorillaz limited edition and using it for future mods :-x


I got one, which I posted about earlier, I didn't see your post above:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=51316629

I too had the same idea of possible mods, but that's something I'll be asking about in a separate thread 

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

sodamonkey said:


> I got one, which I posted about earlier, I didn't see your post above:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=51316629
> 
> I too had the same idea of possible mods, but that's something I'll be asking about in a separate thread
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


I did think long and hard about exactly the same watch/mod but opted for a GST-B200B-1AER instead.


----------



## sodamonkey

kenls said:


> I did think long and hard about exactly the same watch/mod but opted for a GST-B200B-1AER instead.


Either way, for me, if the mod I want to try won't work then I reckon I'll just flip it.

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

sodamonkey said:


> Either way, for me, if the mod I want to try won't work then I reckon I'll just flip it.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


I don't think the mod'll be to onerous for you. What put me off the Gorillaz was nothing more than finding out it has the Now logo on the display backlight. Too much for me. Hence the GST-B200 purchase.


----------



## CC

£134.10 with code 'HAVE10'

https://www.watches2u.com/watches/c...Bz:jxfPxyOR7DwUx0Mo3EUUki0kgRFlS6O0o0&irgwc=1









£74.26

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07VGLSSV8


----------



## journeyforce

Well for those in the USA that wanted the Miami Vice colored Gorillaz B5600 or for those that wanted one of the cheapest new B5000/B5600 out there a Walmart 3rd party seller has them for sale for $159.95 plus tax

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Casio-G-...=114442082&wl11=online&wl12=665494209&veh=sem


----------



## stockae92

Not a G-Shock, but I thought this is a pretty nice deal for the GPS ProTrek with HRM, WSD-F21HR

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-Outdoo...sr_1_1?keywords=wsd-f21&qid=1585510542&sr=8-1


----------



## stockae92

Not a G-Shock, but I thought this is a pretty nice deal for the GPS ProTrek with HRM, WSD-F21HR

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-Outdoo...sr_1_1?keywords=wsd-f21&qid=1585510542&sr=8-1


----------



## cbob1912

40% off sale at Casio Outlet store:

https://outlet.casio.com/shop-all/


----------



## CC

cbob1912 said:


> 40% off sale at Casio Outlet store:
> 
> https://outlet.casio.com/shop-all/


50% off the UK outlet. Been running for years.


----------



## Pfeffernuss

CC said:


> 50% off the UK outlet. Been running for years.


Initial thought: woohoo UK so no customs charges! 

Second thought: let's see what's on there! Wow, nothing I really need or particularly like but those prices! Whammo, two watches in the basket :-!

Third thought: hopefully the shipping won't be too costly, let's check it out!

Fourth thought: oh my, only shipping to the UK or Ireland, what a mess :-|

Final thoughts: extremely annoyed because wanted them! / quite lucky as job is on hold as we speak so not very handy to buy something anyway (but still [strike]need[/strike] want them :roll.


----------



## computer_freak

Pfeffernuss said:


> Initial thought: woohoo UK so no customs charges!
> 
> Second thought: let's see what's on there! Wow, nothing I really need or particularly like but those prices! Whammo, two watches in the basket :-!
> 
> Third thought: hopefully the shipping won't be too costly, let's check it out!
> 
> Fourth thought: oh my, only shipping to the UK or Ireland, what a mess :-|
> 
> Final thoughts: extremely annoyed because wanted them! / quite lucky as job is on hold as we speak so not very handy to buy something anyway (but still [strike]need[/strike] want them :roll.


If you still want a good deal:

https://www.horlogegigant.nl/casio-pro-trek-prw-60y-1aer

PRW-60Y for €176,60. I think that is a good deal but I'm not an expert in Pro Trek watches.


----------



## CC

computer_freak said:


> If you still want a good deal:
> 
> https://www.horlogegigant.nl/casio-pro-trek-prw-60y-1aer
> 
> PRW-60Y for €176,60. I think that is a good deal but I'm not an expert in Pro Trek watches.


Damn you! Errr... I mean thanks 

Had to order from their sister site to the UK.
https://www.watchia.com/en/casio-pro-trek-prw-60y-1aer.html


----------



## Woody36327

Not a deal per se, but the new blue Duro is back in stock

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-Inspir...l/dp/B083VMFR4C/?tag=vs-watchuseek-convert-20


----------



## GaryK30

Another MLTD sale. This one is better for the less expensive items (often 15% off) and worse for the more expensive items (often 35% off).

25% off any order - *25EASTER*

*Coupon valid through late April 13th. 1 coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.

https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Watchshop.com has the GW-B5600 HR in stock with the 25% code extra25 making it £149.25, is that a good price for this, or does it ever come up cheaper, I paid less for my 5600bc but I've not seen this one as cheap??

https://www.watchshop.com/casio-watch-gw-b5600hr-1er-p100031973.html


----------



## mcmen

anyone looking for ga 2100 all black

It shows available on reeds

https://www.reeds.com/casio-g-shock...-resin-band-watch-ga2100-1a1-plu20044038.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TavisB

mcmen said:


> anyone looking for ga 2100 all black
> 
> It shows available on reeds
> 
> https://www.reeds.com/casio-g-shock...-resin-band-watch-ga2100-1a1-plu20044038.html
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sadface









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thisisallen

Watchshop in UK is offering 25% off. This GST is a good deal but they won't ship to US.

https://www.watchshop.com/casio-g-shock-watch-gst-b200b-1aer-p100032477.html

Are there any other companies offering similar deals for this watch AND ship to US?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

thisisallen said:


> Watchshop in UK is offering 25% off. This GST is a good deal but they won't ship to US.
> 
> https://www.watchshop.com/casio-g-shock-watch-gst-b200b-1aer-p100032477.html
> 
> Are there any other companies offering similar deals for this watch AND ship to US?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Watchshop has had 25% off for months.


----------



## thisisallen

Do you know why they don’t ship to US, at least for that watch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i-man

thisisallen said:


> Do you know why they don't ship to US, at least for that watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Their policies (shipping locations section) state that some brands restrict where they can ship and Casio is noted there as not allowing shipping except within the UK and North Ireland...jerks.


----------



## CC

You guys have an eBay seller who often sells half price Gs but says he's not allowed to ship outside the US. Jerk!


----------



## i-man

CC said:


> You guys have an eBay seller who often sells half price Gs but says he's not allowed to ship outside the US. Jerk!


Wait, who is that? (Not that I need more Gs, but for "research" purposes)
I totally agree, it's absolutely ridiculous that at this point there are any regional exclusions for products so they're all jerks in my mind. Lol


----------



## thisisallen

I can kinda understand eBay sellers. It can get complicated sometimes dealing outside of your own country - my experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

MLTD 30% off sale today.

30% off any order - *30HIGH*

*Coupon valid through late April 20th. 1 coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.

https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457


----------



## PheonixKingZ

G-SHOCKS are a great idea for kids. They are virtually indestructible for everything a kid would do outside.


----------



## Rocat

There is a Casio AMW-330B in all black at Target for $49 and change ending today. Also the AE-1200, AE-1300 series is super cheap on Amazon and Target. The 1300 is under $12. And lastly, the WS-220 is $18.89. 

You all can look them up if you are interested.


----------



## GaryK30

Latest MLTD sale.

15% off any order - *15CABIN*

20% off orders over $150 - *20FEVER*

25% off orders over $300 - *25LOCKDOWN*

*Coupons valid through late April 27th. 1 coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.

https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457


----------



## journeyforce

thisisallen said:


> I can kinda understand eBay sellers. It can get complicated sometimes dealing outside of your own country - my experience.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I understand them also. I rotate my watch collection alot (got a case of Flipperitis) but with the exception of a friend that I buy and sell from in Austria and a friend in the UK and also a friend in Canada, I only ship in the USA.

My reason is that is more trouble then its worth. Plus i hate filling out customs forms.


----------



## i-man

I know it's a regular go-to but the Casio outlet has added a new set of special edition squares including both the black and the white pigalle models and a new era model as well as a few other collabs to the outlet list. I know I've looked for a few before and saw eBay prices at massive markup so if you missed them before this is a 2nd chance. 
https://outlet.casio.com/g-shock/


----------



## dumpweed

GW-B5600-2ER for $111:
https://www.hsjohnson.com/watches-c...tch-gw-b5600-2er&utm_campaign=froogle&cid=USD
https://us.totalwatches.com/designer-watches/G-Shock/GW-B5600-2ER?novat=true&aff=aff10&currency=USD
https://us.shadestation.com/designer-watches/G-Shock/GW-B5600-2ER?novat=true&aff=aff10&currency=USD

The price is close to the camelX3 all time low of $109:
https://camelcamelcamel.com/product/B07JJP5F48?context=search


----------



## GaryK30

G-Central article about the sale at Reeds.

https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-sale-up-to-100-off-at-reeds-jewelers-usa/


----------



## Steelerswit

GaryK30 said:


> G-Central article about the sale at Reeds.
> 
> https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-sale-up-to-100-off-at-reeds-jewelers-usa/


Not their best sale. Just prior to Valentines day they had $50 off $150 or more. Got the Adrenaline red 5600.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## aneflan

https://www.unger-schmuck.com/casio-g-schock-the-origin-gmw-b5000g-1er/a-1000024763?ReferrerID=27


Gmw-b5000g-1 245€ and can get extra 5% off with pre payment


----------



## GaryK30

MLTD Cinco de Mayo sale.

30% off any order - *30CINCO*

*Coupons valid through late May 5th. 1 coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.

https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457


----------



## Nat-e

aneflan said:


> https://www.unger-schmuck.com/casio-g-schock-the-origin-gmw-b5000g-1er/a-1000024763?ReferrerID=27
> 
> Gmw-b5000g-1 245â‚¬ and can get extra 5% off with pre payment


That is 45% less than the MSRP here where I live! I don´t need another watch and I should act responsibly and not waste my money.......So obviously, I bought it! My first ever G-Shock square. 

Come on DHL!


----------



## computer_freak

journeyforce said:


> I understand them also. I rotate my watch collection alot (got a case of Flipperitis) but with the exception of a friend that I buy and sell from in Austria and a friend in the UK and also a friend in Canada, I only ship in the USA.
> 
> My reason is that is more trouble then its worth. Plus i hate filling out customs forms.


eBay has the Global Shipping Program nowadays. For around $20, paid for by the buyer, all you have to do is ship the watch to the GSP facility in Erlanger, Kentucky and they will handle everything for you. The buyer also pays the VAT up front so no surprise cost there.


----------



## computer_freak

aneflan said:


> https://www.unger-schmuck.com/casio-g-schock-the-origin-gmw-b5000g-1er/a-1000024763?ReferrerID=27
> 
> Gmw-b5000g-1 245â‚¬ and can get extra 5% off with pre payment


Together with the £145 DLC bracelet and bezel from Watchways this could make for a fun watch for under €400.


----------



## Dxnnis

computer_freak said:


> eBay has the Global Shipping Program nowadays. For around $20, paid for by the buyer, all you have to do is ship the watch to the GSP facility in Erlanger, Kentucky and they will handle everything for you. The buyer also pays the VAT up front so no surprise cost there.


I used the global shipping program for one of my protreks and found it was very quick to arrive from the USA to UK with the bonus of no suprise cost through customs


----------



## CC

I know you guys love your squares.

£55 @Amazon...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07JJP5F48/


----------



## computer_freak

For me it was 5 days from the seller to the GSP center and then another five days to my home. I believe the last leg was 36 hours from Kentucky airport to my front door, which is the fastest I have ever seen.


----------



## scrumpypaul

CC said:


> I know you guys love your squares.
> 
> £55 @Amazon...
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07JJP5F48/
> 
> View attachment 15095773


Well, it would've been rude not to...


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

CC said:


> I know you guys love your squares.
> 
> £55 @Amazon...
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07JJP5F48/
> 
> View attachment 15095773


reduced to match Argos if thats better for anyone...


----------



## kenls

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> reduced to match Argos if thats better for anyone...


Argos also have the DW-291H reduced to £29.99 HERE


----------



## dumpweed

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> reduced to match Argos if thats better for anyone...


https://www.argos.co.uk/product/7186099


----------



## daftpunk

dumpweed said:


> BeefyMcWhatNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> reduced to match Argos if thats better for anyone...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.argos.co.uk/product/7186099
Click to expand...

I've ordered one of these today for delivery this evening. It will be my first square. I thought it would be a nice cheap introduction to a square g-shock to test the water before potentially spending more money on a full metal or titanium version ?


----------



## Dxnnis

Amazon put the price back up already a couple of hours ago, Argos still have them though


----------



## CC

Dxnnis said:


> Amazon put the price back up already a couple of hours ago


They actually sold out. Only available from other sellers now, at a higher price.


----------



## Dxnnis

My bad


----------



## wrsmith

For the European readers, Gorillaz B5600 model is €83 and you can take further 10% off with code MOTHER
https://www.eschuhe.de/uhr-g-shock-gorillaz-gw-b5600gz-1er-black-multi.html







This site has some sister sites for other European countries, click the flag in bottom-left of page.


----------



## simon1003

Duplicate.


----------



## Ryanjeepguy

Nice bundle at Costco
https://www.costco.com/casio-pro-ac...d-resist-men's-watches.product.100568592.html


----------



## dumpweed

aneflan said:


> https://www.unger-schmuck.com/casio-g-schock-the-origin-gmw-b5000g-1er/a-1000024763?ReferrerID=27
> 
> Gmw-b5000g-1 245â‚¬ and can get extra 5% off with pre payment


What does "prepayment" mean?
I guess they don't have a website in English?
Thank you.


----------



## GaryK30

MLTD Mother's Day sale.

15% off any order - *15WE*

20% off orders over $150 - *20LOVE*

25% off orders over $300 - *25MOM*

*Coupons valid through late May 11th. 1 coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.

https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457


----------



## clusca

That you pay upfront. They mean wire transfer most likely.


----------



## Nat-e

dumpweed said:


> What does "prepayment" mean?
> I guess they don't have a website in English?
> Thank you.


Hello. Since I ordered the watch from there, let me explain. In order for you to recieve the additional 5% discount, you must choose "Vorkasse" payment method. Vorkasse should mean "payment in advance". You then finish the order and recieve an email. Since I do not speak German very well, I later on found out that in this case, they want you to pay by bank transfer. I would pay more money for fees by paying via bank transfer, so the 5% discount would not be worth it. But they let you change the payment method on their website (you get a link in the first email). You just change the method to "paypal" and the 5% discount is still valid. It is not valid if you choose it in the first place while finishing your order though! So if you want that 5% discount, you must go through this method.

E: The shop has very good reviews online, runs for a long time and my order was shipped the next day I made a payment. I live in the neighbouring country next to Germany and I paid 1,80 Euro for shipping. The package was in my country (after 600km) the next day DHL picked the package up. Here, they gave it to DHL´s partner company and I should recieve it next week. So all in all, I can only recommend the eshop.


----------



## Dxnnis

curse you Argos I was trying to be good,
Arriving tomorrow


----------



## sodamonkey

Dxnnis said:


> View attachment 15101915
> 
> curse you Argos I was trying to be good,
> Arriving tomorrow


Wow!

Great price that

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

@sodamonkey do you have to use Bluetooth or can it just be set use MB6?


----------



## sodamonkey

Dxnnis said:


> @sodamonkey do you have to use Bluetooth or can it just be set use MB6?


I think that automatic sync is done via Bluetooth, but you can do a manual MB6 sync.

I always have mine linked to my phone when wearing it so I'm not 100% if it auto syncs on MB6 if not connected to the app.

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

Dxnnis said:


> @sodamonkey do you have to use Bluetooth or can it just be set use MB6?





sodamonkey said:


> I think that automatic sync is done via Bluetooth, but you can do a manual MB6 sync.
> 
> I always have mine linked to my phone when wearing it so I'm not 100% if it auto syncs on MB6 if not connected to the app.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


My non-BT connected squares sync every night with MB6. Simply don't register/pair it to your phone. If you do pair it its relatively simple to undo the pairing.


----------



## Dxnnis

kenls said:


> My non-BT connected squares sync every night with MB6. Simply don't register/pair it to your phone. If you do pair it its relatively simple to undo the pairing.


Cheers @kenls, I like the style but Bluetooth has no interest to me. Just want to set and forget like my others


----------



## kenls

Dxnnis said:


> Cheers @kenls, I like the style but Bluetooth has no interest to me. Just want to set and forget like my others


You're welcome Dxnnis. In that case, just don't pair it with your phone from the outset.


----------



## CC

Dxnnis said:


> View attachment 15101915
> 
> curse you Argos I was trying to be good,
> Arriving tomorrow


Beefy did mention this after I posted the Amazon deal...



BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> reduced to match Argos if thats better for anyone...


I have 2 BT watches, after playing around with the corresponding Apps they were deleted never to be seen again.
As long as MB6 is there I'm good.


----------



## babyivan

CC said:


> Beefy did mention this after I posted the Amazon deal...
> 
> I have 2 BT watches, after playing around with the corresponding Apps they were deleted never to be seen again.
> As long as MB6 is there I'm good.


Ditto! I only use the app to occasionally check battery levels; and quickly clear it off the watch, so as not to interrupt the RCVD icon

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Dxnnis

babyivan said:


> Ditto! I only use the app to occasionally check battery levels; and quickly clear it off the watch, so as not to interrupt the RCVD icon
> 
> _"boys support boys"_


Might do the same myself @babyivan


----------



## kenls

babyivan said:


> Ditto! I only use the app to occasionally check battery levels; and quickly clear it off the watch, so as not to interrupt the RCVD icon
> 
> _"boys support boys"_


I like seeing RCVD in my display too, and for that reason alone I don't like the app. However, I did test it on one of my squares and it showed in the display. I have added another couple of my squares to the app and its showing all of my BT/app enabled squares.


----------



## sky21

kenls said:


> I like seeing RCVD in my display too, and for that reason alone I don't like the app. However, I did test it on one of my squares and it showed in the display. I have added another couple of my squares to the app and its showing all of my BT/app enabled squares.


As long as the BT time is able to synchronize with the watch according to the schedule set up in the app then the RCVD icon will be present on the phone just like using the MB6 time synch over night.


----------



## babyivan

sky21 said:


> As long as the BT time is able to synchronize with the watch according to the schedule set up in the app then the RCVD icon will be present on the phone just like using the MB6 time synch over night.


I don't think you can adjust the BT sync schedule; which i think is every 3-4 hours

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## sky21

babyivan said:


> I don't think you can adjust the BT sync schedule; which i think is every 3-4 hours
> 
> _"boys support boys"_


Yes you are correct, I just didn't remember what the exact schedule was in the app so that's why I referred to it. Reading back over it, I did phrase it poorly and shouldn't have used the word set, should have said something like "the schedule displayed in the app."


----------



## kenls

babyivan said:


> I don't think you can adjust the BT sync schedule; which i think is every 3-4 hours
> 
> _"boys support boys"_


My first registered BT watch syncs at 00:30:30, 06:30:30 12:30:30 & 18:30:30, then the second and subsequent paired watches at 2 minute intervals thereafter


----------



## dumpweed

I only have MB6 square, I use this $2 app to sync during the day:
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/clock-wave/id1073576068

Sync is difficult during the day unless I'm in some wide open space.


----------



## sky21

dumpweed said:


> I only have MB6 square, I use this $2 app to sync during the day:
> https://apps.apple.com/us/app/clock-wave/id1073576068
> 
> Sync is difficult during the day unless I'm in some wide open space.


That Clock Wave app is really great for using the MB6 time synch. I live near the very edge of the effective range of the signal and can never seem to get it automatically over night. It works like a charm every time I try it using the app.


----------



## babyivan

kenls said:


> My first registered BT watch syncs at 00:30:30, 06:30:30 12:30:30 & 18:30:30, then the second and subsequent paired watches at 2 minute intervals thereafter


Yup. Every 3 hours, pretty much. Not a fan of that. I mean really, how much syncing do you need?.... if I don't sync a G-Shock for a month+, it's only off maybe a second or two

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## kenls

babyivan said:


> Yup. Every 3 hours, pretty much. Not a fan of that. I mean really, how much syncing do you need?.... if I don't sync a G-Shock for a month+, it's only off maybe a second or two
> 
> _"boys support boys"_


6 hour gap between syncs, but who's counting? ;-)


----------



## babyivan

kenls said:


> 6 hour gap between syncs, but who's counting? ;-)


My bad  haha... (I'm 3 beers and 2 shots into my weekend) I remember it being more frequent. Maybe they changed something in the update, idk

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## dumpweed

babyivan said:


> Yup. Every 3 hours, pretty much. Not a fan of that. I mean really, how much syncing do you need?.... if I don't sync a G-Shock for a month+, it's only off maybe a second or two
> 
> _"boys support boys"_


That's impressive, close to HAQ (high accuracy quartz) territory.
Some discussion here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/how-accurate-your-g-shock-666297.html


----------



## cuica

Please stick to deals and open a new thread to discuss multiband.


----------



## babyivan

cuica said:


> Please stick to deals and open a new thread to discuss multiband.


Sorry about that 

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## kenls

cuica said:


> Please stick to deals and open a new thread to discuss multiband.


You're quite right, apologies.


----------



## GaryK30

In case this hasn't been posted before, Bloomingdales has the GMW-B5000GD-9 gold, negative display, metal square for $360 after discounts. G-Central posted this deal on Twitter.

https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...n=1|1|1|36&rsid=undefined&smp=exactMultiMatch


----------



## babyivan

GaryK30 said:


> In case this hasn't been posted before, Bloomingdales has the GMW-B5000GD-9 gold, negative display, metal square for $360 after discounts. G-Central posted this deal on Twitter.
> 
> https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...n=1|1|1|36&rsid=undefined&smp=exactMultiMatch


Holy moly, that's a fantastic deal! I thought I did good paying 400 for it

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## clusca

Casio G-Shock GMW-B5000GD-1ER for 384,30 euro + shipping
https://www.bijourama.com/p-montre-casio-g-shock-gmw-b5000gd-1er-montre-g-shock-acier-homme-casio-304075-203.html

Casio G-Shock GWR-B1000-1A1ER for 399,50 euro + shipping
https://ocarat.com/montre-gravitymaster-carbon-gwr-b1000-1a1er-casio-g-shock-54145.html

Casio G-Shock.MTG-B1000B-1AER for 539,4 euro + shipping
https://ocarat.com/montre-mtg-b1000b-1aer-casio-g-shock-51033.html

and last but not least Casio G-Shock MTG-B1000BD-1AER for 599,40 euro + shipping
https://ocarat.com/montre-mtg-b1000bd-1aer-casio-g-shock-52823.html


----------



## CC

Good price on the GWR, the MTG have been 40% off for ages.
The most interesting thing on Ocarat was this...


----------



## ACG

They’re cheaper than I was expecting. 

Still expensive but....


----------



## clusca

@CC
Haven't seen it here (40%) that's why I posted. I remember "400euro silver MTG-B1000" at Bijourama some time ago. I regret I didn't go for it, therefore I couldn't ignore this one


----------



## CC

clusca said:


> @CC
> Haven't seen it here (40%) that's why I posted. I remember "400euro silver MTG-B1000" at Bijourama some time ago. I regret I didn't go for it, therefore I couldn't ignore this one


No worries, just saying that deal has been there for a while.

Ah yes, I bought 3 or 4 of the silver MTG and made a nice profit


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

..


----------



## Rocat

For those of us who still like basic G-Shocks, Amazon has the GW-6900 for $76.50 at the moment.

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-G-Shoc...1&keywords=casio+gw6900&qid=1590106004&sr=8-1


----------



## GaryK30

MLTD Memorial Day sale.

15% off any order - *15STARS*

20% off orders over $150 - *20STRIPES*

25% off orders over $300 - *25FLAG*

*Coupons valid through late May 26th. 1 coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.

Here are the G-Shocks they currently carry: https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457


----------



## computer_freak

https://www.timetrend.pl/meskie-cas...ock-specials-gmw-b5000-1er-4549526194931.html

GMW-B5000-1 (rubber band, silver bezel, negative display) for 1483 Zlotty / €328

Not the best deal but nice price.


----------



## ejhc11

Hey all, I just ordered this Camo Casio Oak for $100usd, you get a 5% coupon for the first order. They have other Oaks but out of stock.

Website seemed legit with Casio warranty and 1yr ext from dealer.


----------



## bratz

Felt this a good deal on GWR-B1000 worth sharing. EUR332.92

https://ocarat.com/montre-gravitymaster-carbon-gwr-b1000-1aer-casio-g-shock-54154.html


----------



## Tapir

How did you get that price?
It shows me €399 after 50% discount. 

Tapatalk


----------



## i-man

Works for me on both models. 
Anyone know if they will give you the 10% off for first time orders on top?


----------



## CC

Tapir said:


> How did you get that price?
> It shows me €399 after 50% discount.


Orders from outside the EU don't get the V.A.T charge.



i-man said:


> Works for me on both models.
> Anyone know if they will give you the 10% off for first time orders


Probably not. Usually only on full priced items, they don't double discount.


----------



## sodamonkey

Tapir said:


> How did you get that price?
> It shows me €399 after 50% discount.
> 
> Tapatalk


€399 for me too!

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bratz

bratz said:


> Felt this a good deal on GWR-B1000 worth sharing. EUR332.92
> 
> https://ocarat.com/montre-gravitymaster-carbon-gwr-b1000-1aer-casio-g-shock-54154.html


€332 is probably for out of EU as what CC says above. Usually being charge another €30 for delivery to my location in Asia. Still a bargain for me locally


----------



## kenls

Watches2u.com have a few Casio Flash Deals among which are GST-B200B-1AER at £159 (46% off) and GST-B200D-1AER £189.99 (45% off)


----------



## GaryK30

Another MLTD sale.

15% off any order - *15BACK*

20% off orders over $150 - *20AT*

25% off orders over $300 - *25LAST*

*Coupons valid through late June 8th. 1 coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.

https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457


----------



## kubr1ck

GaryK30 said:


> Another MLTD sale.
> 
> 15% off any order - *15BACK*
> 
> 20% off orders over $150 - *20AT*
> 
> 25% off orders over $300 - *25LAST*
> 
> *Coupons valid through late June 8th. 1 coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.
> 
> https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457


Nice! Just a bummer there's nothing worth buying on there at the moment. But ain't that life.


----------



## adamvelasco

kubr1ck said:


> Nice! Just a bummer there's nothing worth buying on there at the moment. But ain't that life.


Agreed. Nothing of interest. Just checked it out too.


----------



## GaryK30

kubr1ck said:


> Nice! Just a bummer there's nothing worth buying on there at the moment. But ain't that life.


Well, the orange GG-B100 for $263 isn't too bad.


----------



## GaryK30

GaryK30 said:


> Well, the orange GG-B100 for $263 isn't too bad.


Or the blackout GW-9400 for $248.


----------



## mcmen

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...203936&CategoryID=23930&isDlp=true&isDlp=true

Anyone still looking for one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

mcmen said:


> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...203936&CategoryID=23930&isDlp=true&isDlp=true
> 
> Anyone still looking for one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was it available when you posted? Because it ain't anymore


----------



## monsters

mcmen said:


> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...203936&CategoryID=23930&isDlp=true&isDlp=true
> 
> Anyone still looking for one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man - I'm still hunting for one, but any time I get a lead its already sold out!


----------



## mcmen

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Was it available when you posted? Because it ain't anymore


It was in stock by the time I posted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcmen

monsters said:


> Man - I'm still hunting for one, but any time I get a lead its already sold out!


Let you know if I can see restock again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Amazon UK have the GW-B5600HR steadily creeping down in price, currently £124.90 but over the past few days it's dropped a few pence per hour from originally matching Watchshop's £130.50

It's available from Amazon directly and another store fulfilled by Amazon, it looks like one of these 2 reduces, immediately followed by the other, I can't see another retailer selling at this price anywhere so it seems they're just undercutting each other...


----------



## CC

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Amazon UK have the GW-B5600HR steadily creeping down in price, currently £124.90 but over the past few days it's dropped a few pence per hour from originally matching Watchshop's £130.50
> 
> It's available from Amazon directly and another store fulfilled by Amazon, it looks like one of these 2 reduces, immediately followed by the other, I can't see another retailer selling at this price anywhere so it seems they're just undercutting each other...


Love the bracelet and red accents but that neg display...


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

CC said:


> BeefyMcWhatNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> snip
> 
> 
> 
> Love the bracelet and red accents but that neg display...
Click to expand...

Seen plenty reviews slating the display, I have this already and I've no issue with it, and it's dropped another penny since my post 😂

I'll pick up another when it hits £99 to swap in my aged black band, but at this rate I've 2 months or so to wait...😬


----------



## Tempus Populi

CC said:


> Love the bracelet and red accents but that neg display...


There are three negative display watches in my house and never ever did I have an issue wearing and reading them. I guess it's a question of preference and taste 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

mcmen said:


> Let you know if I can see restock again
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a couple incoming. If you'd like one pm me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scrumpypaul

https://wbruford.com/products/ga-11...ty-defier-gravitymaster-watch-on-rubber-strap

For those in the UK, £100 - found on hot UK deals


----------



## CC

scrumpypaul said:


> https://wbruford.com/products/ga-11...ty-defier-gravitymaster-watch-on-rubber-strap
> 
> For those in the UK, £100 - found on hot UK deals


Sold out. You got the Predator 1:1 bust as your avatar?


----------



## scrumpypaul

CC said:


> scrumpypaul said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://wbruford.com/products/ga-11...ty-defier-gravitymaster-watch-on-rubber-strap
> 
> For those in the UK, £100 - found on hot UK deals
> 
> 
> 
> Sold out. You got the Predator 1:1 bust as your avatar?
Click to expand...

I have indeed. I used to have a little animated avatar way back but then my favourite sites restricted avatars to just small pics so I just choose Predator pics now. I don't own the bust and, if being truthful, I'm more of an Alien fan.


----------



## Chempop

DW5600E new for $17 shipped? No idea about this seller.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Shock-Mens-Quartz-Digital-Black-Resin-Sport-47mm-Watch-DW5600E-1V/233612796318?hash=item366468619e:g:6TMAAOSww0Be3ZUP


----------



## sodamonkey

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Amazon UK have the GW-B5600HR steadily creeping down in price, currently £124.90 but over the past few days it's dropped a few pence per hour from originally matching Watchshop's £130.50
> 
> It's available from Amazon directly and another store fulfilled by Amazon, it looks like one of these 2 reduces, immediately followed by the other, I can't see another retailer selling at this price anywhere so it seems they're just undercutting each other...


£123.89/90 as I look this morning!

I wonder how much longer it will continue to get cheaper for??

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## sodamonkey

Damn!

I was going to get Watchshop to price match with Amazon then apply their 25% discount code, but the small print on the Watchshop price match page says the price match voucher can't be used in conjunction with other promotional codes.

Oh well

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

sodamonkey said:


> Damn!
> 
> I was going to get Watchshop to price match with Amazon then apply their 25% discount code, but the small print on the Watchshop price match page says the price match voucher can't be used in conjunction with other promotional codes.
> 
> Oh well
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


Seems to have levelled out at £123.90, reckon it'll creep up again now

I'm unsure they'd match Amazon anyway as it's a market place, they don't even match Argos as it's not an authorised dealer apparently (or they wouldn't for me last time I asked)


----------



## zeuloa

Chempop said:


> DW5600E new for $17 shipped? No idea about this seller.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Shock-Mens-Quartz-Digital-Black-Resin-Sport-47mm-Watch-DW5600E-1V/233612796318?hash=item366468619e:g:6TMAAOSww0Be3ZUP


Interesting... Has anyone purchased from this seller?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimanchower

zeuloa said:


> Interesting... Has anyone purchased from this seller?


I bought two of these last night. I just joined the ranks with my own DW5600E a week or so ago and was planning on buying one for my dad as a gift. I had a $10 off $20 through eBay so I made it a pair. Hopefully it works out.

edit: got the email that the seller's account had been compromised, so I started the process to recover my $23


----------



## babyivan

zeuloa said:


> Interesting... Has anyone purchased from this seller?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Price is too low. I have a hard time believing that they are for real.

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## GaryK30

G-Central article about some good Pro Trek deals at Amazon.

https://www.g-central.com/amazon-pro-trek-deals-for-fathers-day/


----------



## Sir-Guy

Nice one, @GaryK30!

The PRW-50 is down to $199. That's cheaper than the $220 I got it at, and seems a good deal.


----------



## Chempop

jimanchower said:


> I bought two of these last night. I just joined the ranks with my own DW5600E a week or so ago and was planning on buying one for my dad as a gift. I had a $10 off $20 through eBay so I made it a pair. Hopefully it works out.
> 
> edit: got the email that the seller's account had been compromised, so I started the process to recover my $23


Darn, sorry to hear that. I usually assume a deal that's too good to be true, is.. I hope it doesn't take long to get the refund.


----------



## Rocat

GaryK30 said:


> G-Central article about some good Pro Trek deals at Amazon.
> 
> https://www.g-central.com/amazon-pro-trek-deals-for-fathers-day/


Thanks GaryK.

I saw the PRW3510 was on sale and then saw your post and caved for the PRG-600. I think I'll give this ana-digi a go for a while.


----------



## mcmen

GBDH1000 25 % with code friends

Men's Solar Digital Connected Power Trainer White Resin Strap Watch 55mm https://mcys.co/2AhhCDB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Widowman

Anyone interested in a G Shock GW-5000, it looks like there is an amazon seller in the US that has 3 remaining, at the time of this posting.

Price is $280. Free 2 day shipping with amazon prime.

Figures I put my order in with a JDM seller on June 9th for $296 and most likely a few weeks for it to arrive.


----------



## Rocat

Rocat said:


> Thanks GaryK.
> 
> I saw the PRW3510 was on sale and then saw your post and caved for the PRG-600. I think I'll give this ana-digi a go for a while.


I returned this watch the day after it arrived. I just could not get on with the cumbersome crown to set the watch. If I go ana-digi in the future it'll be watches that do not have a crown.


----------



## GaryK30

Rocat said:


> I returned this watch the day after it arrived. I just could not get on with the cumbersome crown to set the watch. If I go ana-digi in the future it'll be watches that do not have a crown.


I don't find the smart crown to be an improvement over the buttons-only interface. For this reason, I prefer the interface on my older PAW-5000 to that of my newer PRW-S6000. The smart crown does make it look more like a normal watch, however.


----------



## adamvelasco

Casio Men's Quartz Stainless Steel Strap, Silver, 20 Casual Watch (Model: EFR-S107D-1AVCR) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07TC6MXD4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_OUJ5Eb1VEZRDR

Browsing through amazon and spotted this listed as limited time offer. Looks cool to me, and there are other Casios also listed as limited time lower prices too.


----------



## dumpweed

25% off g-shocks at Time Machine Plus with code 25GSHOCK, for example: Gorillaz X G-Shock Limited Edition $135

https://timemachineplus.com/collect...hock-limited-edition-unisex-watch-gwb5600gz-1


----------



## Sir-Guy

Amazon has the ProTrek PRW-3100 (solar/atomic, ABC, STN display) for *$99.99*. I got the PRW-3000 (older version) like a year ago on sale for $120. This seems like a screaming deal to me!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...&pf_rd_p=edaba0ee-c2fe-4124-9f5d-b31d6b1bfbee


----------



## dumpweed

Saw these on Google ads, not sure if they are legit, I suppose PayPal provides some protection?

https://www.crossnary.com/bluetooth-gw-b5600-2er-watch-casio-g-shock

https://www.crossnary.com/watch-casio-gw-b5600bc-1er-men-s

https://www.crossnary.com/bluetooth-g-shock-gw-b5600bc-1bjf-casio


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

dumpweed said:


> Saw these on Google ads, not sure if they are legit, I suppose PayPal provides some protection?
> 
> https://www.crossnary.com/bluetooth-gw-b5600-2er-watch-casio-g-shock
> 
> https://www.crossnary.com/watch-casio-gw-b5600bc-1er-men-s
> 
> https://www.crossnary.com/bluetooth-g-shock-gw-b5600bc-1bjf-casio


Rule number 1...if the price seems too good to be true it's going to be a scam. Plus the website was made in 2020.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumpweed

UK Argos deal still alive:

https://www.argos.co.uk/product/7186099


----------



## Sir-Guy

Sir-Guy said:


> Amazon has the ProTrek PRW-3100 (solar/atomic, ABC, STN display) for *$99.99*. I got the PRW-3000 (older version) like a year ago on sale for $120. This seems like a screaming deal to me!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...&pf_rd_p=edaba0ee-c2fe-4124-9f5d-b31d6b1bfbee


Well, I guess this is a good deal because I convinced myself and ordered one. And I already have a PRW-3000!


----------



## cbob1912

Reposting this deals from an early post now that they're back in stock. *(edit: In-Stock 6-22-20)*

Casio Men's Pro Trek Japanese-Quartz Watch with Resin Strap, Black, 23.77 (Model: PRG-600-1CR)

$139.99 
https://www.amazon.com/Casio-PROTRE...47GJX8F67AN&psc=1&refRID=PHYK2D4YX47GJX8F67AN









Casio Men's Pro Trek Stainless Steel Quartz Watch with Resin Strap, Black, 20.2 (Model: PRW-3510Y-8CR)

$160.00

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-Tough-...REKTN5AX6XX&psc=1&refRID=8A14NZVKJREKTN5AX6XX


----------



## kenls

Among the Casio items in the John Lewis' Clearance Sale items are a Rangeman GPR-B1000-IBER for £560 and a GBD-800-8AER for £60


----------



## CC

kenls said:


> Among the Casio items in the John Lewis' Clearance Sale items are a Rangeman GPR-B1000-IBER for £560 and a GBD-800-8AER for £60


They had the GPR-B1000-1ER for £480 a couple of days ago.


----------



## GaryK30

MLTD Father's Day sale.

15% off any order - *15DADS*

20% off orders over $150 - *20WANT*

25% off orders over $300 - *25SWAG*

*Coupons valid through late June 22nd. 1 coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.

Here is their current roundup of Gs: https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457


----------



## cbob1912

Casio Men's Pro Trek Quartz Watch with Resin Strap, Black, 23 (Model: PRG330-1)

$79.99

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-Quartz-Resin-Watch-Color/dp/B07DGN769Y


----------



## Rocat

cbob1912 said:


> Casio Men's Pro Trek Quartz Watch with Resin Strap, Black, 23 (Model: PRG330-1)
> 
> $79.99
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-Quartz-Resin-Watch-Color/dp/B07DGN769Y
> 
> View attachment 15231207


IF that bezel wasn't brown tinted it'd be just about perfect.


----------



## GaryK30

According to G-Central, the Casio Outlet USA is selling the DW5600SB Color Skeleton Series for $69 each.

https://www.g-central.com/dw5600sb-skeleton-series-is-37-off-at-casio-outlet-usa/


----------



## Slac89

https://www.watchnation.com/product...MIisv59eWa6gIVVOvtCh1fXwThEAQYAiABEgL2u_D_BwE


----------



## CC

Slac89 said:


> https://www.watchnation.com/product...MIisv59eWa6gIVVOvtCh1fXwThEAQYAiABEgL2u_D_BwE


Cheaper @ Ocarat.


----------



## CC

£104 with code 'SAVE15'...

https://www.hsamuel.co.uk/webstore/d/5267110/casio+g-shock+g-steel+men's+stainless+steel+watch/


----------



## norfolk

Some great prices on G Shocks at H Samuel (UK) in their sale. Some watches have been reduced twice. **Use code BLUE15 for an extra discount. Delivery is free. Examples -

- GR-B100-1A3ER G-Shock Gravitymaster - £109.65
- GST-W100G-1BER G-Shock G-Steel - £101.15
- GST-W130BC-1A3ER G-Shock G-Steel - £109.65
- GW-B5600-2ER G-Shock Square Solar - £55.24
- GBD-800-8AER G-Shock Step Tracker - £50.99


----------



## CC

Forum looks horrible!

Ernest Jones have some amazing deals using 'EJSAVE15'.

GWG-1000 for £280!


----------



## norfolk

Voucher code isn't working for me on reduced items at Ernest Jones. It says it's only valid on full price items. Some great prices nonetheless.


----------



## CC

norfolk said:


> Voucher code isn't working for me on reduced items at Ernest Jones. It says it's only valid on full price items. Some great prices nonetheless.


Damn! They must of changed it after getting hammered all morning.


----------



## norfolk

CC said:


> Damn! They must of changed it after getting hammered all morning.


Some great prices that were absolute bargains with the additional 15% off.


----------



## CC

norfolk said:


> Some great prices that were absolute bargains with the additional 15% off.


Try 'BLUE15'


----------



## mougino

I don't know if it can be purchased outside of France but this site has the GW-B5600GZ-1ER currently for EUR 83 with free shipping / free returns: Montre G-SHOCK - GORILLAZ GW-B5600GZ-1ER Black/Multi








I'm not affiliated with the site, but I've already purchased from them and I was happy with the fast delay and tracking information even during COVID situation.
Nicolas


----------



## Rocat

[


CC said:


> Forum looks horrible!


100% agree.


----------



## cuica

I've changed to black, looks a bit more readable than white but still it sucks!


----------



## zeuloa

CC said:


> Try 'BLUE15'


This one worked, but wasn't able to buy from USA... Anyone able to?


----------



## dumpweed

mougino said:


> I don't know if it can be purchased outside of France but this site has the GW-B5600GZ-1ER currently for EUR 83 with free shipping / free returns: Montre G-SHOCK - GORILLAZ GW-B5600GZ-1ER Black/Multi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not affiliated with the site, but I've already purchased from them and I was happy with the fast delay and tracking information even during COVID situation.
> Nicolas


They do ship to U.K.:








Wristwatch G-SHOCK - GORILLAZ GW-B5600GZ-1ER Black/Multi


Wristwatch G-SHOCK - GORILLAZ GW-B5600GZ-1ER Black/Multi ☝ Check this at efootwear.eu! Black Men's watches G-Shock at a great price ✔ Promotions ✔ Safe online shopping




www.efootwear.eu





I guess they don't ship to U.S.A.?


----------



## crazyotterhound

Some decent reductions on various G-Shocks here:








Search: 0 results found for "g-shock"


FREE DELIVERY on Irish orders over €89. FREE UK & EU DELIVERY for orders over €99. Lilywho is based in Dublin Ireland. Our young team, design all our pieces in-house and we manufacture to the very highest standards. Lilywho Jewellery comes in both Sterling Silver and 9ct Gold. Come visit Lilywho...




lilywho.ie




I picked up their deal on the blue carbon MTG which was nearly 40% off (ignoring the overstated RRP!)

Continuining with MTGs, Ocarat.fr are also doing 40% off on two models:





Ocarat







ocarat.com


----------



## GaryK30

MLTD 4th of July sale.


25% off any order - *25LIT*

*Coupons valid through late July 6th. 1 coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.






G-Shock | Fresh Threads Delivered - Streetwear, Workwear, Urban & Skate - MLTD.com


Looking for G-Shock Products? Find a great selection of Men's/ Women's wear and G-Shock Products and more at MLTD.com. Shop for the latest streetwear apparel and accessories.




www.mltd.com


----------



## zack20cb

dumpweed said:


> They do ship to U.K.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wristwatch G-SHOCK - GORILLAZ GW-B5600GZ-1ER Black/Multi
> 
> 
> Wristwatch G-SHOCK - GORILLAZ GW-B5600GZ-1ER Black/Multi ☝ Check this at efootwear.eu! Black Men's watches G-Shock at a great price ✔ Promotions ✔ Safe online shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.efootwear.eu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they don't ship to U.S.A.?


That's a pretty amazing price. I think of that model as $150 street price. too bad there's no USA shipping or I'd probably be "saving" $50 and owning one more watch.


----------



## Hacknwind

Rocat said:


> IF that bezel wasn't brown tinted it'd be just about perfect.


If the bezel wasn't ALUMINUM is would be perfect. This model scratches easy, returned mine and bought a used PRW-3100 w stainless bezel, near indestructible. But if you can live with the bezel, its an incredible value. I posted this deal last year from Costco. Beauty of buying form Costco, you can return the watch at any time. Yes, that's right. Watches and jewelry, anytime.


----------



## Hacknwind

Sir-Guy said:


> Amazon has the ProTrek PRW-3100 (solar/atomic, ABC, STN display) for *$99.99*. I got the PRW-3000 (older version) like a year ago on sale for $120. This seems like a screaming deal to me!
> 
> Amazon.com: Casio Men's Pro Trek Stainless Steel Quartz Watch with Resin Strap, Black, 23 (Model: PRW-3100YB-1CR): Watches


OMG - can't believe I missed this .... awesome watches, have two already, but still...


----------



## valuewatchguy

Looking for a deal on a analog G with sapphire, solar, and multiband 6? What is the best option?


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

valuewatchguy said:


> Looking for a deal on a analog G with sapphire, solar, and multiband 6? What is the best option?


Gwg100?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pfeffernuss

Dr_Driggy98 said:


> Gwg100?


No sapphire.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Pfeffernuss said:


> No sapphire.


Thanks for clarifying. Besides that I only know that the GMWB5000TB have the features that the previous user looked for. I'm sure the MRG and MTG has what he's looking for.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumpweed

Dr_Driggy98 said:


> Thanks for clarifying. Besides that I only know that the GMWB5000TB have the features that the previous user looked for. I'm sure the MRG and MTG has what he's looking for.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


User is looking for analog G.


----------



## Pfeffernuss

GWG1000 and GWR-B1000 have all mentioned features. Not the cheapest out there, though.


----------



## Woodpuppy

Casio G-Shock Bluetooth Watch


Taking inspiration from the original 5000 series, this Casio is a reimagined G-SHOCK classic. Engineered to deliver unmatched time keeping accuracy, this model has Multi Band 6 Radio Controlled technology and Tough Solar power movement to ensure you are always on time. A multifunctional...




www.watchshop.com





25% off. Too bad they don't ship Casio to the US, but this looks like a swell deal for the UK & EU!


----------



## Findmeon

Checking the deal. Some sweet discounts on G-Shocks.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Casio Mudmaster GWG 1000-1A3 - $444






Casio G-Shock Mudmaster Triple Sensor Atomic GWG-1000-1A3 GWG1000-1A3 Men's Watch


Offering you large savings on Casio G-Shock Mudmaster Triple Sensor Atomic GWG-1000-1A3 GWG1000-1A3 Men's Watch has Case/Bezel Material: Stainless Steel/Resin, Resin Band, Vibration Resistant, Neobrite, Sapphire Crystal



www.creationwatches.com





Casio Mudmaster GWG 1000-1A - $418








Casio


Casio watches are technologically advanced and equipped with functions that meet the requirements of all kinds of sports and all kinds of people.




www.discountshop.com





Casio Musdmaster GWG 1000-1AJF - $547








Casio G-Shock Analog Quartz Sapphire Crystal GWG1000-1AJF Men's Watch (Japan Model)


Stainless Steel case with 56mm diameter and 18mm thickness. Black dial with Luminous hands and Luminous markers. Black Resin bracelet with Quartz movement, 200M water resistance, Fixed bezel, Sapphire crystal.




www.discountshop.com


----------



## GaryK30

MLTD Summer Sale.


15% off any order - *15HOT*​
20% off orders over $150 - *20SUMMER*​
25% off orders over $300 - *25HEAT*​


*Coupons valid through late July 20th. 1 coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.​






G-Shock | Fresh Threads Delivered - Streetwear, Workwear, Urban & Skate - MLTD.com


Looking for G-Shock Products? Find a great selection of Men's/ Women's wear and G-Shock Products and more at MLTD.com. Shop for the latest streetwear apparel and accessories.




www.mltd.com


----------



## Findmeon

GaryK30 said:


> MLTD Summer Sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 15% off any order - *15HOT*
> 
> 20% off orders over $150 - *20SUMMER*
> 
> 25% off orders over $300 - *25HEAT*​
> 
> 
> *Coupons valid through late July 20th. 1 coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Shock | Fresh Threads Delivered - Streetwear, Workwear, Urban & Skate - MLTD.com
> 
> 
> Looking for G-Shock Products? Find a great selection of Men's/ Women's wear and G-Shock Products and more at MLTD.com. Shop for the latest streetwear apparel and accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mltd.com


Tried it on the new Frogman. It appears some items are excluded.


----------



## dumpweed

Use Coupon Code CASIO while checking out for an additional discount of 10%.






Special Offer - Casio Watches | Buy Online | Creatiowatches.com


Buy Casio Watches online at Creationwatches.com with Special Offer. Shop from wide range Casio Mens Watches & Casio Watches for Women with best offer. Shop Now with Special Offer!



www.creationwatches.com


----------



## zack20cb

dumpweed said:


> Use Coupon Code CASIO while checking out for an additional discount of 10%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special Offer - Casio Watches | Buy Online | Creatiowatches.com
> 
> 
> Buy Casio Watches online at Creationwatches.com with Special Offer. Shop from wide range Casio Mens Watches & Casio Watches for Women with best offer. Shop Now with Special Offer!
> 
> 
> 
> www.creationwatches.com


Wow, they have the green goblin GR-B100 for $208... ten percent off brings that into crazy-deal territory, right?






Casio G-Shock Bluetooth GRAVITYMASTER GR-B100-1A3 Neobrite Solar 200M Men's Watch


Watches For Sale like Casio G-Shock Bluetooth GRAVITYMASTER GR-B100-1A3 Neobrite Solar 200M Men's Watch has Resin Case, Resin Strap, Solar Movement, Mineral Crystal, Analog Digital Display



www.creationwatches.com


----------



## CC

zack20cb said:


> Wow, they have the green goblin GR-B100 for $208... ten percent off brings that into crazy-deal territory, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio G-Shock Bluetooth GRAVITYMASTER GR-B100-1A3 Neobrite Solar 200M Men's Watch
> 
> 
> Watches For Sale like Casio G-Shock Bluetooth GRAVITYMASTER GR-B100-1A3 Neobrite Solar 200M Men's Watch has Resin Case, Resin Strap, Solar Movement, Mineral Crystal, Analog Digital Display
> 
> 
> 
> www.creationwatches.com


Guessing this model didn't prove very popular, I didn't like it.

Was available for £109 last week in 🇬🇧


----------



## Chempop

Dealsguru seems to still accept offers of $275 for the B5000G-1.

That's how much I offered them last month (they accepted), and now they are offering me that price again because I seem to still have it on my watching list. Very smooth transaction btw, arrived via DHL to the USA in 8 days.


----------



## WES51

Mudmaster GSG100-1A3 at local Costco:
















GSG-100-1A3 | CASIO


MUDMASTER A model fitted with the dust-proof, mud-proof structure from the Master of G MUDMASTER series, which is intended for extreme on-land use in terrains strewn with rocks, sand, and debris. In order to support use in harsh environments, the buttons have a cylindrical button guard...




www.casio-intl.com


----------



## GaryK30

Costco.com has the Pro Trek PRT-B50-1 for $120. Sale ends today.



https://www.costco.com/casio-connected-protrek-outdoor-men's-quartz-watch.product.100569538.html


----------



## kubr1ck

GaryK30 said:


> Costco.com has the Pro Trek PRT-B50-1 for $120. Sale ends today.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.costco.com/casio-connected-protrek-outdoor-men's-quartz-watch.product.100569538.html












Good looking watch. Golly gee whiz, I just wish it was solar! *Damn you Casio!*

(oh wait, do I sound like everyone who cries about a non-solar Casio since the beginning of time?)


----------



## GaryK30

kubr1ck said:


> Good looking watch. Golly gee whiz, I just wish it was solar! *Damn you Casio!*
> 
> (oh wait, do I sound like everyone who cries about a non-solar Casio since the beginning of time?)


I'm getting too old and lazy to accumulate more non-solar watches. I have way too many already.

BTW, the PRT-B50 is the Pro Trek equivalent of the GG-B100.


----------



## kubr1ck

GaryK30 said:


> I'm getting too old and lazy to accumulate more non-solar watches. I have way too many already.
> 
> BTW, the PRT-B50 is the Pro Trek equivalent of the GG-B100.


I hear you Gary. I don't mind non-solars, as most of my vintage Gs fall in that category, but I'm a no-go on negative displays now unless they're STN. My aging eyes can't take it. 

I like the colors on this B50, and the positive display is a big plus! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GaryK30

The Costco PRT-B50 is a great deal, getting all that functionality for $120, which is about half of a good price on the GG-B100.


----------



## Tsarli

Went to my local Costco looking for that PRT-B50. They didn't carry it in-store, appears to be online only. Anyway I found this Mudmaster instead. Yay or nay at $169?


----------



## WES51

Tsarli said:


> Went to my local Costco looking for that PRT-B50. They didn't carry it in-store, appears to be online only. Anyway I found this Mudmaster instead. Yay or nay at $169?
> 
> View attachment 15358321


I saw this at my local Costco as well and posted about it a couple of posts back.

If you really like this model, then it could be a 'yay' as it seems like it cost $50 more on Amazon.


----------



## kubr1ck

Tsarli said:


> Went to my local Costco looking for that PRT-B50. They didn't carry it in-store, appears to be online only. Anyway I found this Mudmaster instead. Yay or nay at $169?
> 
> View attachment 15358321


Save your money and just get a GWG-1000. None of the other Muddies really come close to it in terms of overall badassness.


----------



## babyivan

Macy's: Today only! *50% off watches* with code *FLASH*:

https://www.macys.com/shop/jewelry-...y-watches/Business_category/Watches?id=151643

Edit: I don't see any G-Shocks that were included 

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Time4Playnow

babyivan said:


> Macy's: Today only! *50% off watches* with code *FLASH*:
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/jewelry-...y-watches/Business_category/Watches?id=151643
> 
> *Edit: I don't see any G-Shocks that were included*
> 
> _"boys support boys"_


'Tis a shame. 50% off the new Frogs would be welcomed by many!!


----------



## Chempop

[edit] sold out

Not sure if this is a legit seller, seems like it but who knows?
Popular GA2100 that everyone is flipping for outrageous markup: _BRAND NEW_ Casio G-Shock Men's Carbon Analog-Digital Black Watch GA2100-1A1 889232241630 | eBay


----------



## Chempop

No idea if this is a legit website, seems like it is...
B5000G-1 & G-2 for $265
HBX - Globally Curated Fashion and Lifestyle by Hypebeast


----------



## GaryK30

Another MLTD sale.


15% off any order - *15SLAM*​
20% off orders over $150 - *20DUNK*​
25% off orders over $300 - *25SAVE*​



*Coupons valid through late August 3rd. 1 coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.​






G-Shock | Fresh Threads Delivered - Streetwear, Workwear, Urban & Skate - MLTD.com


Looking for G-Shock Products? Find a great selection of Men's/ Women's wear and G-Shock Products and more at MLTD.com. Shop for the latest streetwear apparel and accessories.




www.mltd.com


----------



## babyivan

Casio outlet store sale:









OUTLET | CASIO







outlet.casio.com





Sorry for the long link, it's a re-direct from the email they sent me.

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Rocat

Go big or go home. Robscamerausa on eBay has the GDX-6900-7 for $49.99. I had bought this one in the past and the lcd is nice and crisp. This one has the matte resin so it's not so blingy.









Casio G-Shock GD-X6900-7 Digital Watch Black | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Casio G-Shock GD-X6900-7 Digital Watch Black at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## valuewatchguy

Gravitymaster GWR-B1000-1A1 - $375









Casio G-Shock GravityMaster Men's Tough Solar Bluetooth 50mm Watch GWR-B1000-1A1 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Casio G-Shock GravityMaster Men's Tough Solar Bluetooth 50mm Watch GWR-B1000-1A1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





NO CASIO WARRANTY on this one.


----------



## kubr1ck

valuewatchguy said:


> Gravitymaster GWR-B1000-1A1 - $375
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio G-Shock GravityMaster Men's Tough Solar Bluetooth 50mm Watch GWR-B1000-1A1 | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Casio G-Shock GravityMaster Men's Tough Solar Bluetooth 50mm Watch GWR-B1000-1A1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO CASIO WARRANTY on this one.


Wow, incredible deal!


----------



## GaryK30

kubr1ck said:


> Wow, incredible deal!


watcheshalfprice on eBay is where I got my GWX-5600WB-5 for a very good price. Not all of their prices are great, but some of them are over 50% off of MSRP, including the GWR-B1000-1A1 noted above.


----------



## kubr1ck

GaryK30 said:


> watcheshalfprice on eBay is where I got my GWX-5600WB-5 for a very good price. Not all of their prices are great, but some of them are over 50% off of MSRP, including the GWR-B1000-1A1 noted above.


Ahh right, Gary. I remember this seller. T4P and I bought MTG-S1000s from them for like $350 a few years back. It was an outrageous deal.


----------



## WES51

kubr1ck said:


> Ahh right, Gary. I remember this seller. T4P and I bought MTG-S1000s from them for like $350 a few years back. It was an outrageous deal.





valuewatchguy said:


> Gravitymaster GWR-B1000-1A1 - $375
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio G-Shock GravityMaster Men's Tough Solar Bluetooth 50mm Watch GWR-B1000-1A1 | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Casio G-Shock GravityMaster Men's Tough Solar Bluetooth 50mm Watch GWR-B1000-1A1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO CASIO WARRANTY on this one.


This is also the same seller who had the GPW1000T for an incredible $479 about 3 years ago. See post #502 of this thread, as well as some of the following posts.


----------



## bsouthard

valuewatchguy said:


> Looking for a deal on a analog G with sapphire, solar, and multiband 6? What is the best option?


How about a GWR-B1000-1A1? I just picked one up here for about $375 (plus 5% eBay bucks):









Casio G-Shock GravityMaster Men's Tough Solar Bluetooth 50mm Watch GWR-B1000-1A1 889232216171 | eBay


Materials, structure, and functions. Everything about this model contributes to the creation of a new GRAVITYMASTER model with a new level of toughness that can stand up to new challenges. A new shock resistant Carbon Core Guard structure integrates the case and back cover into a single carbon...



www.ebay.com













Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

bsouthard said:


> How about a GWR-B1000-1A1? I just picked one up here for about $375 (plus 5% eBay bucks):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio G-Shock GravityMaster Men's Tough Solar Bluetooth 50mm Watch GWR-B1000-1A1 889232216171 | eBay
> 
> 
> Materials, structure, and functions. Everything about this model contributes to the creation of a new GRAVITYMASTER model with a new level of toughness that can stand up to new challenges. A new shock resistant Carbon Core Guard structure integrates the case and back cover into a single carbon...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


Lol

I'm kind of leaning MTG now


----------



## bsouthard

Well, it looks like the MLTD.com G-Shock bargains are a thing of the past. I'm a member of their VIP program and get early notice of their recurring sales (plus bigger discounts, like 35% off instead of 25%). Anyway, after getting notice of a sale this weekend, I went to see if they have anything new in stock. I noticed that every G-Shock I looked at, old or new, was exempt from sale coupons. I emailed them about this, having bought at least a dozen watches from them. This was the response:

"We appreciate your continued support of our website. Unfortunately, we are unable to offer coupons on G-Shock products at this time per our agreement with the brand. Sorry for any inconvenience."

I hope this isn't a harbinger of things to come from other G-Shock retailers.


Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

bsouthard said:


> Well, it looks like the MLTD.com G-Shock bargains are a thing of the past. I'm a member of their VIP program and get early notice of their recurring sales (plus bigger discounts, like 35% off instead of 25%). Anyway, after getting notice of a sale this weekend, I went to see if they have anything new in stock. I noticed that every G-Shock I looked at, old or new, was exempt from sale coupons. I emailed them about this, having bought at least a dozen watches from them. This was the response:
> 
> "We appreciate your continued support of our website. Unfortunately, we are unable to offer coupons on G-Shock products at this time per our agreement with the brand. Sorry for any inconvenience."
> 
> I hope this isn't a harbinger of things to come from other G-Shock retailers.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. That's a shame. I've gotten some great deals from MLTD in the past so I wish them well.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

If anyone is interested in a cheap but interesting Casio try the Mtp e104. The dial has some texture to it.

Amazon.com: Casio #MTP-E104D-1AV Men's Standard Analog Stainless Steel 50M Black Dial Watch: Casio: Watches

Amazon.com: Casio #MTP-E104D-7AV Men's Standard Analog Stainless Steel 50M Silver Dial Watch: Casio: Watches









Amazon.com: Casio #MTP-E104D-2AV Men's Standard Analog Stainless Steel 50M Blue Dial Watch : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio #MTP-E104D-2AV Men's Standard Analog Stainless Steel 50M Blue Dial Watch and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



smile.amazon.com


----------



## dumpweed

Spirit of the Watch said:


> If anyone is interested in a cheap but interesting Casio try the Mtp e104. The dial has some texture to it.
> 
> Amazon.com: Casio #MTP-E104D-1AV Men's Standard Analog Stainless Steel 50M Black Dial Watch: Casio: Watches
> 
> Amazon.com: Casio #MTP-E104D-7AV Men's Standard Analog Stainless Steel 50M Silver Dial Watch: Casio: Watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Casio #MTP-E104D-2AV Men's Standard Analog Stainless Steel 50M Blue Dial Watch : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> Buy Casio #MTP-E104D-2AV Men's Standard Analog Stainless Steel 50M Blue Dial Watch and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> smile.amazon.com


Look like solar panels


----------



## ACG

Anyone spotted a decent discount (20%+) on an MTG-B1000 or MRG-B1000 in the UK or Europe?

Thanks


----------



## Rammus

-40% MTG-B1000 








Montre MTG-B1000B-1AER - Casio G-Shock - Ocarat


Magnifique garde-temps de la collection G-Shock Premium produit par la maison horlogère Casio. Ce modèle affiche des fonctionnalités d'exception et un design sportif.




ocarat.com





-20% MRG-B1000 








Montre MRG-B1000D-1ADR - G-Shock - Ocarat


La Montre MRG-B1000D-1ADR de G-Shock montre sa robustesse avec son design et présente des caractéristiques qui montreront leur praticité dans votre quotidien.




ocarat.com


----------



## ACG

Many thanks. 3 week shipping though


----------



## cjbiker

Kohl's has the blue Duro for $48 with the coupon FAMILYSAVE.

Casio Men's Black Resin Watch with Blue DIal - MDV106B-2AV


----------



## crazyotterhound

ACG said:


> Many thanks. 3 week shipping though


I bought my MRG-B1000 from ocarat.fr last week, must have got the last one in stock. I know it's not quite the MTG you are looking for, but it is in stock with a nice discount:









Casio G Shock MTG-B1000XB-1AER


Casio G Shock MTG-B1000XB-1AER Shop the latest slim line MTG; the MTG-B1000XB-1AERThis uniquely intricate timepiece intertwines the construction of strength with visual impact. Through alternating layers of blue coloured glass, a resulting striped pattern is created on the side of a woven...




lilywho.ie


----------



## mckey

I've never even heard of most of these sites! I usually get my gshocks from Amazon. I'll have to check these out!


----------



## Motorcycle Man

G-Shock Men's Digital Rangeman Blk Watch on Mercari


G-Shock 100% authentic and like brand new Men's Digital Rangeman Black Resin Strap Watch 54x55mm GW9400-1 Built to sustain even the most rugged terrains and adventures, this Rangeman watch from G-Shock is perfect for those that require durable reliability. Original strap not included but...




www.mercari.com


----------



## batosai117

Cant go wrong with a "Mad Master" for this price 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WES51

batosai117 said:


> Cant go wrong with a "Mad Master" for this price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


...because of the "world six station corresponding Solar radio".


----------



## mcmen

anyone looking for dragon ball z ？

Men's Analog-Digital Dragonball Z Orange Resin Strap Watch 51.2mm - A Limited Edition https://mcys.co/2YgtU84

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript

i want one !


----------



## Rocat

If anyone is interested in the soon to be released new gold and black colorway of the G-8900. It seems Amazon has dropped the pre-order price from $120 to $91.18. It will release on 9-15.


















Amazon.com: G-Shock : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy G-Shock and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Rocat

GaryK30 you always seem to know what is releasing soon. What else is Casio releasing in September? I've seen a few regular Casio's on Amazon in September but no other G-Shocks.


----------



## GaryK30

Rocat said:


> GaryK30 you always seem to know what is releasing soon. What else is Casio releasing in September? I've seen a few regular Casio's on Amazon in September but no other G-Shocks.


It looks like the September releases haven't been announced yet.









G-SHOCK公式ウェブサイト | G-SHOCK 腕時計


腕時計にタフネスという新たな概念を築き上げたG-SHOCK。スポーツ、ファッション、ストリート、あらゆるスタイルに。G-SHOCK公式サイトでは最新情報や限定モデルをご覧いただき、ご購入いただけます。




g-shock.jp


----------



## Rocat

GaryK30 said:


> It looks like the September releases haven't been announced yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-SHOCK公式ウェブサイト | G-SHOCK 腕時計
> 
> 
> 腕時計にタフネスという新たな概念を築き上げたG-SHOCK。スポーツ、ファッション、ストリート、あらゆるスタイルに。G-SHOCK公式サイトでは最新情報や限定モデルをご覧いただき、ご購入いただけます。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g-shock.jp


Seems Amazon is on top of their game then.


----------



## jzoo

Anyone seen a discount code for PacParts recently? Thanks!


----------



## Chempop

jzoo said:


> Anyone seen a discount code for PacParts recently? Thanks!


They might do one for labor day which is the Sept 7th.


----------



## jzoo

That's what I'm thinking. Last year, they sent the coupon code out late in August; so I thought I'd ask.


----------



## atlety

Rocat said:


> GaryK30 you always seem to know what is releasing soon. What else is Casio releasing in September? I've seen a few regular Casio's on Amazon in September but no other G-Shocks.











すべての時計 | CASIO


カシオの時計オフィシャルストア。豊富な品揃えで自分の好みの時計が見つかる。G-SHOCK、BABY-G、OCEANUS、PRO TREK、EDIFICE、SHEEN、PHYS、wave ceptor、LINEAGE、SPORTS GEAR、クロック




casio.jp


----------



## GaryK30

G-Central posted on Twitter that Amazon is selling the GBD-H1000-8 (gray and red colorway) for $340.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300330350892126209





Amazon.com: Casio Men's G-Shock Move, GPS + Heart Rate Running Watch, Quartz Solar Assisted Watch with Resin Strap, Gray, (Model: GBD-H1000-8CR): Watches


Buy Casio Men's G-Shock Move, GPS + Heart Rate Running Watch, Quartz Solar Assisted Watch with Resin Strap, Gray, (Model: GBD-H1000-8CR) and other Sport Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Rocat

More of a PSA of the day than a deal. It seems Amazon has the GW-6900 back in stock and under $100 at $95.96.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

I may be late to the party here, but the UK Casio Outlet site shows listings for a few of the versions of GMW-B5000 grade B (New - opened) at half price, *currently out of stock*, I do check the site regularly, however I don't know if they were in stock and quickly sold out (most likely) or whether they are due in stock, I missed out on grabbing one if they have already had stock, I know the gw-b5600 came in and out of stock a few times during lockdown, so i'm hoping these do too...






OUTLET







outlet.casio.co.uk


----------



## CC

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> I may be late to the party here, but the UK Casio Outlet site shows listings for a few of the versions of GMW-B5000 grade B (New - opened) at half price, *currently out of stock*, I do check the site regularly, however I don't know if they were in stock and quickly sold out (most likely) or whether they are due in stock, I missed out on grabbing one if they have already had stock, I know the gw-b5600 came in and out of stock a few times during lockdown, so i'm hoping these do too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUTLET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outlet.casio.co.uk


Yeah, I noticed GWG on there last night. First time they've added anything in months.


----------



## CC

There's a few MTG on the Outlet now.


----------



## ACG

Sold out though.


----------



## CC

ACG said:


> Sold out though.


3 models available when I posted.


----------



## ACG

Yesterday was about the only day I didn't check


----------



## Rocat

Rocat said:


> More of a PSA of the day than a deal. It seems Amazon has the GW-6900 back in stock and under $100 at $95.96.


Amazon now has the GW-6900 under at $89.99 ships and sold by Amazon.


----------



## aj11fan

...$97 shipped. That’s a really good deal!


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Rocat said:


> Amazon now has the GW-6900 under at $89.99 ships and sold by Amazon.


That's a bit higher than I used to see them at.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFam

Dr_Driggy98 said:


> That's a bit higher than I used to see them at.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Corona has crippled supply, what used to be readily available is getting harder to find and prices have gone up.


----------



## Scott.

Rangeman GW-9400-1BER for £239.20 if anyone is interested (UK based, don't know if they will ship international)






G-Shock GW-9400-1BER Watch | Shade Station


G-Shock Watch GW-9400-1BER Multi Band 6 Radio Controlled Solar Powered Super Auto LED Digital Compass (North) Altimeter Barometer Thermometer Mud Resistant Sunrise/Sunset Display Altimeter Data Memory World Time Battery Level Indicator...



www.shadestation.co.uk


----------



## Rocat

Amazon now has the GW-M5610 for $95.11. Seems like a decent deal during this period in time with Covid.









Amazon.com: Casio G-Shock GWM5610-1 Men's Solar Black Resin Sport Watch : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio G-Shock GWM5610-1 Men's Solar Black Resin Sport Watch and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## dumpweed

Rocat said:


> Amazon now has the GW-M5610 for $95.11. Seems like a decent deal during this period in time with Covid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Casio G-Shock GWM5610-1 Men's Solar Black Resin Sport Watch : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> Buy Casio G-Shock GWM5610-1 Men's Solar Black Resin Sport Watch and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


$140 now


----------



## Rocat

dumpweed said:


> $140 now


Keep checking. I bet it will drop again tomorrow or the next day to the same price. They tend to do that.


----------



## babyivan

Rocat said:


> Keep checking. I bet it will drop again tomorrow or the next day to the same price. They tend to do that.


Amazon is like the stock market. I was refreshing a page for a certain dw6900, and it was moving between 5 and $10 every 2 minutes.

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## GrouchoM

Use KEEPA.COM to look.


----------



## babyivan

GrouchoM said:


> Use KEEPA.COM to look.


You da man!


----------



## GaryK30

JaysAndKays has the metal GA-2100 adapters for $15 today (half off).









JaysAndKays® Metal Adapters Kit for GA2100 Casio GShock GA-2100 | eBay


Compatible only with GA2100. GA2110 is a different model with different components than GA2100. Installation of these onto GA2110 is a very snug fit and can be tricky to install. For a video demonstration of this product, see our JaysAndKays YouTube channel.



www.ebay.com


----------



## babyivan

Topper is offering a free CasiOak (GA2100) if you buy one of their selected (high-end) G-Shocks:








G-Shock 'Casioak' GA-2100 Gift with Purchase


Launched in 2019, the cleverly nicknamed G-Shock "Casioak" GA-2100 remains one of G-Shock's most sought-after references, with stock still depleted and being sold well above retail in many places. So when we got our hands on a very limited supply, we thought it'd be the perfect gift to accompany...




topperjewelers.com













_"boys support boys"_


----------



## gartner

Looks like one Maharishi Mudmaster popped out from somewhere and Watchia has it in stock. Grab it while it lasts...









Casio Maharishi Special Edition G-Shock Mudmaster GWG-1000MH-1AER - RIP


Official resellerWe are an official reseller of all brand's watches that we sell. That equals to: genuine watches with valid warranty and access to official service. Shock resistantA so called shock resistant construction protects the watch against shocks




www.watchia.com


----------



## koolpep

babyivan said:


> You da man!


check also out camelcamelcamel.com (don't ask me about that name but I could remember it) they also do price alerts via email in addition to price charts from amazon


----------



## bsouthard

Macy's is having a sale that includes 25% off on all G-Shocks. Use code VIP.



https://www.macys.com/shop/search/Sortby/NEW_ITEMS?keyword=G-shock



Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## FROG

wootaa - never a better time to pick up an all-back GBX-100!


----------



## babyivan

FROG said:


> wootaa - never a better time to pick up an all-back GBX-100!


Yup! The Macy's sale is pretty darn good. So is the Topper one, if you have a hankering for the GA-2100.

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## pfmail

FROG said:


> wootaa - never a better time to pick up an all-back GBX-100!


And there is a 10% cash back somewhere. It's too bad that they don't have the teal one.


----------



## babyivan

pfmail said:


> And there is a 10% cash back somewhere. It's too bad that they don't have the teal one.


Had the teal first and then the black. Sold the teal, kept the black.

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## SeikoFam

What's everyone after at the moment in G's?


----------



## cjbiker

SeikoFam said:


> What's everyone after at the moment in G's?


I'm waiting for the GA2100-1A1 to come around again.


----------



## FROG

I’m currently into vintage squares...


----------



## mrwomble

Waiting for Casio to release a positive display Bluetooth square that ISN'T gold or silver or something similarly flashy...


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

mrwomble said:


> Waiting for Casio to release a positive display Bluetooth square that ISN'T gold or silver or something similarly flashy...


Gwb5600?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble

Dr_Driggy98 said:


> Gwb5600?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, if that was positive display it would be perfect!


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

mrwomble said:


> Yeah, if that was positive display it would be perfect!


The Gwb5600bc-1Dr is positive display.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble

Dr_Driggy98 said:


> The Gwb5600bc-1Dr is positive display.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And gold! That thing hurts my eyes to look at it. I'd imagine you could be blinded if you were in full sun


----------



## sodamonkey

Watch spree has the DW-5735D on offer, this is today's price, I'm not sure how often they change?

£109/US$142, free international shipping.

I got mine from them, it's a great price for this lovely underrated G:









Casio G-Shock 35th Anniversary ORIGIN GOLD Limited Model Black Resin Band Watch DW5735D-1B DW-5735D-1B | Watchspree


Buy Casio G-Shock 35th Anniversary ORIGIN GOLD Limited Model Black Resin Band Watch DW5735D-1B DW-5735D-1B Online. Free Local and International Shipping.




www.watchspree.com.sg













Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

sodamonkey said:


> Watch spree has the DW-5735D on offer, this is today's price, I'm not sure how often they change?
> 
> £109/US$142, free international shipping.
> 
> I got mine from them, it's a great price for this lovely underrated G:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio G-Shock 35th Anniversary ORIGIN GOLD Limited Model Black Resin Band Watch DW5735D-1B DW-5735D-1B | Watchspree
> 
> 
> Buy Casio G-Shock 35th Anniversary ORIGIN GOLD Limited Model Black Resin Band Watch DW5735D-1B DW-5735D-1B Online. Free Local and International Shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchspree.com.sg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


Must....resist....way over my G limit this month....but....I could.............


----------



## sodamonkey

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Must....resist....way over my G limit this month....but....I could.............


A price not to be missed I think! I got mine from them at £114 a year or so back, that was from their Ebay shop, not sure if they still sell on there?

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

sodamonkey said:


> A price not to be missed I think! I got mine from them at £114 a year or so back, that was from their Ebay shop, not sure if they still sell on there?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Totally agree. I generally scroll past these deals and think yeah not bad, but this one is damn good. Ugh, I know I'm going to do this hshaha


----------



## sodamonkey

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Totally agree. I generally scroll past these deals and think yeah not bad, but this one is damn good. Ugh, I know I'm going to do this hshaha


They also have the GSG-100-1A8 for something like £136. I don't know about these models or if that's a good price?

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Jboston

The GA-2100-1a1 all black Casioak and Dragon Ball Z are in stock at Reeds


----------



## babyivan

Jboston said:


> The GA-2100-1a1 all black Casioak and Dragon Ball Z are in stock at Reeds


I HATE you, lol! 

I just ordered a Casioak because of you, LMFAO! I didn't even want it, HAHAHAHA


----------



## Jboston

babyivan said:


> I HATE you, lol!
> 
> I just ordered a Casioak because of you, LMFAO! I didn't even want it, HAHAHAHA


Ha, congrats! I think you got the last one because it's already out of stock again.


----------



## babyivan

Jboston said:


> Ha, congrats! I think you got the last one because it's already out of stock again.


 THANKS! 
Lol, I just came back to post that. Absolutely right, I probably got the last one. They went fast!

I figured by now Casio/G-Shock would have made enough of them to meet the demand. Makes me think they are still trickling them out to keep the hype train going


----------



## JustAbe

This is how Classics are made!!! 👍😷


----------



## aj11fan

sodamonkey said:


> Watch spree has the DW-5735D on offer, this is today's price, I'm not sure how often they change?
> 
> £109/US$142, free international shipping.
> 
> I got mine from them, it's a great price for this lovely underrated G:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio G-Shock 35th Anniversary ORIGIN GOLD Limited Model Black Resin Band Watch DW5735D-1B DW-5735D-1B | Watchspree
> 
> 
> Buy Casio G-Shock 35th Anniversary ORIGIN GOLD Limited Model Black Resin Band Watch DW5735D-1B DW-5735D-1B Online. Free Local and International Shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchspree.com.sg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


When I add to cart the price changes to $193 with free shipping. Ima have to pass


----------



## sodamonkey

aj11fan said:


> When I add to cart the price changes to $193 with free shipping. Ima have to pass


That's weird!

I just tried it and the price stayed the same, £109/$143.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## aj11fan

sodamonkey said:


> That's weird!
> 
> I just tried it and the price stayed the same, £109/$143.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Tried again and now it does show at $143. And there's a $10 code as well if you sign up. Idk why it was showing $193 earlier. I was using my iPad but tried it on my phone and price changed. Not bad of a buy!


----------



## sodamonkey

aj11fan said:


> Tried again and now it does show at $143. And there's a $10 code as well. Not bad of a buy!


Nice!

They are actually a really nice watch, I find it very comfortable as well.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## aj11fan

Guys check out your local tjmaxx. Gshocks for $59.99 including Gwb5600s


----------



## babyivan

aj11fan said:


> Guys check out your local tjmaxx. Gshocks for $59.99 including Gwb5600s
> 
> View attachment 15496814


I paid MSRP on that red Square.... Granted, it was when it first came out, and at the G-Shock store in SoHo New York City

..... I will stop by at TJ Maxx tomorrow, and see what they got

Thanks, btw


----------



## samael_6978

I don't visit this thread often, so I apologize if the deals were posted by someone else previously.

Costco online has one of the ana-digi Protreks for $120 (PRTB50), and Casio Protrek GPS watch, WSD-F20A, for $130.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

Amazon has the PAG-240 for $99.99 on a Prime Day deal


----------



## babyivan

PRTB50 $99 Prime Day deal!

Casio Men's Pro Trek Bluetooth Connected Quartz Sport Watch with Resin Strap, 22.2 Amazon.com: CASIO Men's Pro Trek Bluetooth Connected Quartz Sport Watch with Resin Strap, Blue, 22.2 (Model: PRT-B50-2CR): Watches


----------



## Racer88

Rocat said:


> Amazon has the PAG-240 for $99.99 on a Prime Day deal


Link?


----------



## babyivan

Racer88 said:


> Link?


Casio Men's Pathfinder Triple Sensor Multi-Function Sport Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003URP7NK/ref=cm_sw_r_sm_apa_fab_0zBHFb8SGAQTG


----------



## johnny.bravus

babyivan said:


> Casio Men's Pathfinder Triple Sensor Multi-Function Sport Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003URP7NK/ref=cm_sw_r_sm_apa_fab_0zBHFb8SGAQTG


Thank you


----------



## babyivan

johnny.bravus said:


> Thank you


No prob bud


----------



## journeyforce

Little Treasury (a WUS sponsor) has a few of the black GA2100-1A1 Casioak models currently in stock. 
While not a "deal" so to speak of, they are being sold at MSRP plus shipping rather then the over inflated $175-$200 on eBay and other places.

Plus as a US. Casio AD, there is the warranty along with it.






Little Treasury Jewelers - Fine Jewelry | Watches | Repair


Providing fine jewelry, luxury watches, jewelry repair and watch repair, appraisals and custom jewelry design for the Maryland - Washington - Virginia area.




littletreasury.com





Ask for Chris. Also ask about other G-Shocks too, they have one of the nicest selections of G-Shocks around. I never saw an MRG in person until I went to that store. There is also the new Frogman.

I gain nothing out of this. I am just giving a shout out


----------



## rennwerkes

What do you guys think of the Edifice ECB-800D?
For about $120 seems like a crazy good deal on Amazon.
Definitely a dressier watch compared to G-shock.


----------



## journeyforce

The Casio Store on eBay has the G-Shock GWM-5610 Atomic/Solar Square back in stock again for $99.99 plus tax (whatever sales tax amount your state charges)

This the regular model with the positive display.









Casio G-Shock Men's Tough Solar Atomic Black Resin Sport 47mm Watch GWM5610-1 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Casio G-Shock Men's Tough Solar Atomic Black Resin Sport 47mm Watch GWM5610-1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





For those that don't know, the Casio Store is owned and run by Casio USA so buying it here is just like buying it at Casio.com or at a Casio AD. It gets the full warranty.

Back in March, I bought a few of these when they were $92.99 plus tax. Since then the price kept rising until it was at $120 plus tax. Then in July 2020 no more were listed (probably they ran out of stock)

Well as of now they are back and this is the cheapest place to get a new GWM-5610 with a full warranty

Update: I just bought one a few minutes ago.


----------



## aj11fan

If you missed out the Macy's sale, it's back.

25% off

Code: THANKYOU



https://www.macys.com/shop/jewelry-watches/g-shock?id=57370


----------



## Lukas 80

Hello G's
I found today pawn shop sale in Netherlands. Maybe someone look a new G 
240503 €60 rood G-7900a
240508 €55 bl/oranje DW6900SC
240501 €70 roze DW6900SH
240515 €70 grijs/grn GD-400

240512 €60 wit GBA-800
240519 €60 geel GW-7900CB VERKOCHT
240511 €60 zilver DW6900KR

240510 €60 rosé GD-X6900GD
240514 €70 groen GD-400
240502 €75 camo GD X6900MC

240507 €60 baby bl GW-5600DC
240520 €50 oranje DW-5600m
239747 €40 denim BA-110DC BABY G









≥ Casio G-shock horloge | collectie | te koop per stuk - Horloges | Heren - Marktplaats.nl


Cash converters prinsegracht artikelnummer: zie onderstaand. Omschrijving in de volgorde van de weergegeven foto's: 240503 €60 rood g-7900a 240508 €55 bl/oranje dw6900sc 240501




www.marktplaats.nl





Wish you all the best.









I love my wife and my watch


----------



## Racer88

aj11fan said:


> If you missed out the Macy's sale, it's back.
> 
> 25% off
> 
> Code: THANKYOU
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/jewelry-watches/g-shock?id=57370


Awww... crap! LOL


----------



## Rocat

On Amazon is the Garmin Instinct for $149.99.

For those who can't find it on Amazon and need a link.



https://www.amazon.com/Garmin-Instinct-Features-Monitoring-Graphite/dp/B07HYX9P88/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=garmin+instinct&qid=1602691050&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&sr=8-2


----------



## cjbiker

Rocat said:


> On Amazon is the Garmin Instinct for $149.99.
> 
> For those who can't find it on Amazon and need a link.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Garmin-Instinct-Features-Monitoring-Graphite/dp/B07HYX9P88/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=garmin+instinct&qid=1602691050&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&sr=8-2


While it's not a Casio, that's a great watch/HRM/GPS device. I paid full price for one earlier this year and have been very happy with it.


----------



## Rocat

cjbiker said:


> While it's not a Casio, that's a great watch/HRM/GPS device. I paid full price for one earlier this year and have been very happy with it.


Myself included, there are quite a few Casio fans that have this watch. I felt the need to share the low price point.


----------



## valuewatchguy

CASIO







watchain.com





Some hard to find models here.....lots more on the site. Good luck!


----------



## erebus

^^^Pretty low prices...almost too low. Site is legit? Anyone purchased from watchain.com before?


----------



## valuewatchguy

erebus said:


> ^^^Pretty low prices...almost too low. Site is legit? Anyone purchased from watchain.com before?


I heard of people buying Seiko's from there a while back. Nothing recently. I have no personal experience other than I almost bought an SBDX012 from them but waited too long and it sold out.


----------



## erebus

They don't ship to the US...oh well! Some good deals to be had there.


----------



## kritameth

erebus said:


> They don't ship to the US...oh well! Some good deals to be had there.


I was really curious about buying from them, but I guess that's that!


----------



## CC

Priced in US $ and they don't ship there?
Are their prices even that good?


----------



## kubr1ck

CC said:


> Priced in US $ and they don't ship there?
> Are their prices even that good?


The $218 for that DW-5030C tells me this site has to be some kind of scam.


----------



## Wolfsatz

journeyforce said:


> The Casio Store on eBay has the G-Shock GWM-5610 Atomic/Solar Square back in stock again for $99.99 plus tax (whatever sales tax amount your state charges)
> 
> This the regular model with the positive display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio G-Shock Men's Tough Solar Atomic Black Resin Sport 47mm Watch GWM5610-1 | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Casio G-Shock Men's Tough Solar Atomic Black Resin Sport 47mm Watch GWM5610-1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those that don't know, the Casio Store is owned and run by Casio USA so buying it here is just like buying it at Casio.com or at a Casio AD. It gets the full warranty.
> 
> Back in March, I bought a few of these when they were $92.99 plus tax. Since then the price kept rising until it was at $120 plus tax. Then in July 2020 no more were listed (probably they ran out of stock)
> 
> Well as of now they are back and this is the cheapest place to get a new GWM-5610 with a full warranty
> 
> Update: I just bought one a few minutes ago.


0 available1,729 sold / See feedback


----------



## RotorRonin

The GA2100-1A1 is in stock at MSRP right now:m, with free shipping on the gshock.com site:









GA2100-1A1 | Black Carbon Fiber Minimalist Men's Watch G-SHOCK | CASIO


Learn more about the Men's Black GA-2100-1A1 from G-SHOCK. Shop this product and other watches today.




www.gshock.com


----------



## cjbiker

RotorRonin said:


> The GA2100-1A1 is in stock at MSRP right now:m, with free shipping on the gshock.com site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GA2100-1A1 | Black Carbon Fiber Minimalist Men's Watch G-SHOCK | CASIO
> 
> 
> Learn more about the Men's Black GA-2100-1A1 from G-SHOCK. Shop this product and other watches today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gshock.com


Dang, sold out already.

Edit: Reed's claims to have them in stock, and it processed my order. Here's hoping!


----------



## aj11fan

Casio back in stock


----------



## fasl

For those who live in Europe they have the model GW-M5610-1ER for 75.65 on Amazon.de sold by Amazon.






Casio G-Shock Herren-Armbanduhr Funk-Solar-Kollektion Digital Quarz GW-M5610-1ER: Casio: Amazon.de: Uhren


Casio G-Shock Herren-Armbanduhr Funk-Solar-Kollektion Digital Quarz GW-M5610-1ER: Casio: Amazon.de: Uhren



www.amazon.de





Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

aj11fan said:


> Casio back in stock


Yup! Three left on the g-shock.com website.

Too bad the green one is out of stock, I'm kinda thinking about it. Not that hard to find though. I see it on eBay for about the same price.


----------



## cjbiker

babyivan said:


> Yup! Three left on the g-shock.com website.
> 
> Too bad the green one is out of stock, I'm kinda thinking about it. Not that hard to find though. I see it on eBay for about the same price.


Try and add one to your cart
It says they're out of stock.


----------



## babyivan

cjbiker said:


> Try and add one to your cart
> It says they're out of stock.


You're right. Sorry about that. If I were you I would go to Reed's Jewelers website and click on "notify me when in stock". They seem to have more and more of them as of late.


----------



## journeyforce

Well it looks like the Casio store sold out of the GWM5610. Walmart is out of them and so is Kohls, so i am guessing there was a run of folks wanting to buy GWM5610 or not many were made.


----------



## samithesami

aj11fan said:


> Casio back in stock


got me excited there for a second.... but when u add it to basket it says OOS


----------



## aj11fan

samithesami said:


> got me excited there for a second.... but when u add it to basket it says OOS


Ahhhh you're right. I guess I got excited too lol.


----------



## babyivan

The market is being flooded with GA 2100s now. Check out the for sale section and G-Shock watch exchange and watch exchange on Reddit. You can use watch recon to search. Somebody selling one for $125 shipped. That's not too far off MSRP if you include tax.


----------



## Dxnnis

Sorry off topic but nice new avatar ivan


----------



## GaryK30

I tried to post in this deals thread earlier today, but it seemed to be broken at the time (would not open). This is why I posted the Amazon Pro Trek deals in a separate thread. Unfortunately, one of them has already expired.









Amazon "Epic Daily Deal" on PRW-3510Y-8 and...


G-Central found some really good deals on these two models. PRW-3510Y-8 for $120 and PRG-270-1 for $80. I suspect an "Epic Daily Deal" lasts for one day only. https://www.g-central.com/pro-trek-prw-3510y-8-is-an-epic-daily-deal-on-amazon/




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## babyivan

Dxnnis said:


> Sorry off topic but nice new avatar ivan


Thanks Dennis.
I tried making it my signature, but just couldn't... I've been wearing the same G-Shock since that day. Can't seem to wear anything else. And did you know that the Rangeman has a cat on the back? I'm sure you did. I didn't realize it until after.


----------



## samithesami

babyivan said:


> The market is being flooded with GA 2100s now. Check out the for sale section and G-Shock watch exchange and watch exchange on Reddit. You can use watch recon to search. Somebody selling one for $125 shipped. That's not too far off MSRP if you include tax.


what exactly is watch recon please?


----------



## babyivan

samithesami said:


> what exactly is watch recon please?


It's basically an aggregate website for watch selling searches, via forums/reddit





g shock - WatchRecon


Browse and search for watches efficiently with WatchRecon




www.watchrecon.com





That's the link I use to search for G-Shocks but you can use it for any watch of your choosing. Another tip do a separate search for Casio. Some people who post their watch for sale don't use the term "G-Shock", but rather "Casio"


----------



## samithesami

babyivan said:


> It's basically an aggregate website for watch selling searches, via forums/reddit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g shock - WatchRecon
> 
> 
> Browse and search for watches efficiently with WatchRecon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchrecon.com


so it is something like watch patrol right? it somehow scours the internet and consolidates wherever there is a watch for sale?

going to check it, thank you


----------



## babyivan

samithesami said:


> so it is something like watch patrol right? it somehow scours the internet and consolidates wherever there is a watch for sale?
> 
> going to check it, thank you


Yep.


----------



## journeyforce

Not a Casio deal per se

But a chance to get the limited edition Casio G-Shock Frogman GWF-A1000 Borneo Rainbow Toad at MSRP instead of the jacked up reseller price.

My local G-Shock AD Little Treasury of Gambrills MD has a couple of them in stock (as of 12:30pm est today).

This AD is a Watchuseek forum sponsor and as it is a US AD, you get the full warranty on this watch.






Little Treasury Jewelers


Little Treasury Jewelers is the watch and jewelry store destination for the greater Baltimore-Annapolis area. Providing a piece for all of life’s occasions,




littletreasury.com





Ask for Chris

I picked up my watch from servicing (my second one in 2 days, it is just like Christmas for me) and had a chance get a few more pics of this watch.

Little Treasury says that not many of them were brought into the USA by Casio.


----------



## aj11fan

Macy's 25% off sale is back.

Free shipping

Code: FRIEND



https://www.macys.com/shop/jewelry-watches/g-shock?id=57370&edge=hybrid


----------



## TraserH3

WSD-F20ABU


pro-trek, men's blue digital, solar powered, analog, gps watch




outlet.casio.com





Get em boys!


----------



## Tickstart

USA is cheating.


----------



## samithesami

Tickstart said:


> USA is cheating.


hahaha why?


----------



## Tickstart

samithesami said:


> hahaha why?


We're subsidizing you guys. Watches sold in the USA cost like 40% of what they do everywhere else. All in the name of solidarity I guess, enjoy it. It's alright my child.


----------



## Tickstart

Nah mostly kidding, thou shalt not covet thy neighbor's awesome deals.


----------



## samithesami

Tickstart said:


> We're subsidizing you guys. Watches sold in the USA cost like 40% of what they do everywhere else. All in the name of solidarity I guess, enjoy it. It's alright my child.


you are right by the way.... i remember when i used to check on gshock UK for example.. id find the watch in usa for $399 for example and in uk it would be 399 GBP.... which always shocked me


----------



## CC

samithesami said:


> you are right by the way.... i remember when i used to check on gshock UK for example.. id find the watch in usa for $399 for example and in uk it would be 399 GBP.... which always shocked me


Thank our Taxman for that...


----------



## samithesami

CC said:


> Thank our Taxman for that...


true true but i guess your taxes are put back into society and community much better than what it is here... so you are getting something in return no?


----------



## journeyforce

The $99.99 (plus tax) Casio G-Shock GWM-5610 from the Casio Store on eBay are in stock again









Casio G-Shock Men's Tough Solar Atomic Black Resin Sport 47mm Watch GWM5610-1 79767966140 | eBay


Shock Resistant. 200M Water Resistant. Tough Solar Power. Our products are 100% authentic and each sale is backed with a valid manufacturer's warranty. Case Material Resin. Band Material Resin. Dial Window Material Type Mineral Crystal.



www.ebay.com





The Casio Store is owned by Casio USA and buying from it is just like buying from Casio.com or an AD. Same warranty


----------



## Rocat

journeyforce said:


> The $99.99 (plus tax) Casio G-Shock GWM-5610 from the Casio Store on eBay are in stock again
> 
> http://[URL]https://www.ebay.com/it...48cc9b4a644f90f073b9|ampid:PL_CLK|clp:2334524
> The Casio Store is owned by Casio USA and buying from it is just like buying from Casio.com or an AD. Same warranty


They also have the GW-2310 for $74.99 which is a great deal. And a better functioning watch due to the fifth light button on the front plus the ability to show two time zones at the same time on the home screen.









Casio G-Shock Men's Tough Solar Atomic Digital Resin Sport 46mm Watch GW2310-1 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Casio G-Shock Men's Tough Solar Atomic Digital Resin Sport 46mm Watch GW2310-1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Th


----------



## Wolfsatz

journeyforce said:


> The $99.99 (plus tax) Casio G-Shock GWM-5610 from the Casio Store on eBay are in stock again
> 
> The Casio Store is owned by Casio USA and buying from it is just like buying from Casio.com or an AD. Same warranty


Sweet!


----------



## journeyforce

Rocat said:


> They also have the GW-2310 for $74.99 which is a great deal. And a better functioning watch due to the fifth light button on the front plus the ability to show two time zones at the same time on the home screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio G-Shock Men's Tough Solar Atomic Digital Resin Sport 46mm Watch GW2310-1 | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Casio G-Shock Men's Tough Solar Atomic Digital Resin Sport 46mm Watch GW2310-1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Th


True that. The GW2310/G2310 is a classic and offers so much

That said, I have never been able to like the GW2310 for some reason. This despite the fact i love the non atomic G2310 version. Perhaps it is blue tinted date LCD which gives it a contrast with the LCD with the time. Or perhaps it is the metal light button on the G2310? I have no clue as to why i like the G2310 and not the GW2310 when other then the addition of atomic sync and a slight cosmetic change, the watches look alike


----------



## Wolfsatz

journeyforce said:


> The $99.99 (plus tax) Casio G-Shock GWM-5610 from the Casio Store on eBay are in stock again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio G-Shock Men's Tough Solar Atomic Black Resin Sport 47mm Watch GWM5610-1 79767966140 | eBay
> 
> 
> Shock Resistant. 200M Water Resistant. Tough Solar Power. Our products are 100% authentic and each sale is backed with a valid manufacturer's warranty. Case Material Resin. Band Material Resin. Dial Window Material Type Mineral Crystal.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Casio Store is owned by Casio USA and buying from it is just like buying from Casio.com or an AD. Same warranty


Amazon also has the same price.


----------



## Rocat

journeyforce said:


> True that. The GW2310/G2310 is a classic and offers so much
> 
> That said, I have never been able to like the GW2310 for some reason. This despite the fact i love the non atomic G2310 version. Perhaps it is blue tinted date LCD which gives it a contrast with the LCD with the time. Or perhaps it is the metal light button on the G2310? I have no clue as to why i like the G2310 and not the GW2310 when other then the addition of atomic sync and a slight cosmetic change, the watches look alike


If only the GW/G-2310 was a bit longer in the lug to lug dimension it's fit my wrist better. As it is, it tends to pinch the top of my wrist a bit which makes it uncomfortable. I do like hte look of the 2210 series though. I guess I'll keep wearing my GW-M500A as I think it is better than the 5610, the 2310, and even the 6900 by a huge margin.


----------



## journeyforce

Rocat said:


> If only the GW/G-2310 was a bit longer in the lug to lug dimension it's fit my wrist better. As it is, it tends to pinch the top of my wrist a bit which makes it uncomfortable. I do like hte look of the 2210 series though. I guess I'll keep wearing my GW-M500A as I think it is better than the 5610, the 2310, and even the 6900 by a huge margin.


I have a older GW-500 (aka the 5 band multiband version). It is very nice to wear if you are wearing a shirt or jacket that has tighter cuffs. It is insane that it is that thin for all the features it packs (solar/atomic). It also reminds me of my old GW330 display wise and has the cool satellite dish graphic that shows that it synced up the night before


----------



## journeyforce

journeyforce said:


> The $99.99 (plus tax) Casio G-Shock GWM-5610 from the Casio Store on eBay are in stock again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio G-Shock Men's Tough Solar Atomic Black Resin Sport 47mm Watch GWM5610-1 79767966140 | eBay
> 
> 
> Shock Resistant. 200M Water Resistant. Tough Solar Power. Our products are 100% authentic and each sale is backed with a valid manufacturer's warranty. Case Material Resin. Band Material Resin. Dial Window Material Type Mineral Crystal.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Casio Store is owned by Casio USA and buying from it is just like buying from Casio.com or an AD. Same warranty


Well it looks like it is now sold out again.


----------



## journeyforce

Wolfsatz said:


> Amazon also has the same price.


Well the Casio Store is now sold out and Amazon raised the price to $112

I guess folks love the GWM5610


----------



## GaryK30

journeyforce said:


> Well the Casio Store is now sold out and Amazon raised the price to $112
> 
> I guess folks love the GWM5610


The "sold by Amazon" price was $112 yesterday too. The $99.99 price is via an Amazon third-party seller (with no Casio warranty).


----------



## journeyforce

Little Treasury Jewelers (forum sponsor) informs me that they have only one Borneo Rainbow Toad Frogman left in stock and will not be getting anymore

If you want a Borneo Rainbow Toad Frogman for MSRP and not some over inflated Chrono24 price then contact them as soon as possible and ask for Chris






Little Treasury Jewelers - Fine Jewelry | Watches | Repair


Providing fine jewelry, luxury watches, jewelry repair and watch repair, appraisals and custom jewelry design for the Maryland - Washington - Virginia area.




littletreasury.com





They are a forum sponsor and a US AD so you get the full US warranty. No need buy one from overseas and spend more then MSRP on the watch, plus possible customs and DHL fees


----------



## cjbiker

GaryK30 said:


> The "sold by Amazon" price was $112 yesterday too. The $99.99 price is via an Amazon third-party seller (with no Casio warranty).


Kohls has it for $90 with the "MOBILE20" coupon code.

Casio Men's G-Shock Tough Solar Digital Chronograph Watch - GWM5610-1


----------



## journeyforce

Macys has the regular GWFA1000 Frogman models on sale for $600 plus tax for a limited of time. Just use code FRIEND at check out
https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...an-black-resin-strap-watch-53.3mm?ID=10787361

Little Treasury also has the regular GWFA1000 Frogman models on sale for $600





__





Specials Watches ~ Little Treasury







littletreasury.com





It is the time of year to get a deal on a Frogman


----------



## babyivan

journeyforce said:


> Macys has the regular GWFA1000 Frogman models on sale for $600 plus tax for a limited of time. Just use code FRIEND at check out
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...an-black-resin-strap-watch-53.3mm?ID=10787361
> 
> Little Treasury also has the regular GWFA1000 Frogman models on sale for $600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specials Watches ~ Little Treasury
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littletreasury.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the time of year to get a deal on a Frogman


Macy's sale is until November 9th, I believe.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Jared has frogman at 600









Casio G-SHOCK MASTER OF G FROGMAN Men's Watch GWFA1000-1A2|Jared


This new GWFA1000's is the first analog model for the FROGMAN Series of MASTER OF G ISO 200m diver-level water resistant watches. This new model shows Home Time, Dual Time, tide information, and dive time measurement in analog format. The carbon monocoque structure of this model incorporates the...




www.jared.com


----------



## Georgewg

journeyforce said:


> The $99.99 (plus tax) Casio G-Shock GWM-5610 from the Casio Store on eBay are in stock again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio G-Shock Men's Tough Solar Atomic Black Resin Sport 47mm Watch GWM5610-1 79767966140 | eBay
> 
> 
> Shock Resistant. 200M Water Resistant. Tough Solar Power. Our products are 100% authentic and each sale is backed with a valid manufacturer's warranty. Case Material Resin. Band Material Resin. Dial Window Material Type Mineral Crystal.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Casio Store is owned by Casio USA and buying from it is just like buying from Casio.com or an AD. Same warranty


Are you sure about this? How do you know this?


----------



## journeyforce

Georgewg said:


> Are you sure about this? How do you know this?


Yes for the following reasons:

1. I asked them before I bought my first watch from them (A GW6900) and they said they were
2. The ebay listing states the following: Direct from Casio and the ebay seller is called Shop Casio on eBay 
3. The address on the shipping box is the exact same as the address on the shipping box of a Casio I ordered from Walmart.com and also the exact same as the shipping box that came from Casio.com

Casio is very strict about their name use, they would have long ago shut this place down in eBay if it was another seller.


----------



## journeyforce

Little Treasury has a few more black G-Shock GA2100-1A1 Casioak in stock again.

If you want one of these watches for MSRP (and shipping) instead of paying somebody a over inflated markup price then contact Little treasury and ask for Chris

As a Casio AD, the watches come with the Casio USA warranty






Little Treasury Jewelers - Fine Jewelry | Watches | Repair


Providing fine jewelry, luxury watches, jewelry repair and watch repair, appraisals and custom jewelry design for the Maryland - Washington - Virginia area.




littletreasury.com


----------



## babyivan

A heads up to you guys, you can go in person to Macy's and possibly find some ga 2100s. You can get the same 25% off on them in person. I was there tonight and saw two in there. Rego Park Queens new york, if anybody is local.

I bought the black rangeman (I'm going nuts with rangemans now) and a ga140 (always wanted one of those, funky colors). 
By the way, the ga140 was already on sale for $74.25 (reg price is $99). After the 25% off, it was only $55 








Edit: you will need to use this coupon to get the discount if you're going in person. They had them printed out at my macy's, but if they don't, show them this picture and they should be able to scan it from your phone:
















Edit 2: I created a QR CODE using the numbers from the barcode up above


----------



## willydribble

Allikestore.com 31%off








use code : Spook-31

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

willydribble said:


> Allikestore.com 31%off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> use code : Spook-31
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The GST-B100RH-1AER sold out as soon as the code went live. Pity the MTG VL is listed as 'coming soon' or that would of been ordered.
I actually ended up ordering a GR-B200RAF-8AER, although I'm not a fan (no Solar or MB6) I'll have a play around with it then probably sell it. £100 under retail.


----------



## Drummer1

journeyforce said:


> Little Treasury Jewelers (forum sponsor) informs me that they have only one Borneo Rainbow Toad Frogman left in stock and will not be getting anymore
> 
> If you want a Borneo Rainbow Toad Frogman for MSRP and not some over inflated Chrono24 price then contact them as soon as possible and ask for Chris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Treasury Jewelers - Fine Jewelry | Watches | Repair
> 
> 
> Providing fine jewelry, luxury watches, jewelry repair and watch repair, appraisals and custom jewelry design for the Maryland - Washington - Virginia area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littletreasury.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are a forum sponsor and a US AD so you get the full US warranty. No need buy one from overseas and spend more then MSRP on the watch, plus possible customs and DHL fees


I missed the boat and didn't see your post until today. I contacted Chris about availability on the Frogman and they are out of stock?. No worries, it saved me a lot of money ?.


----------



## journeyforce

Drummer1 said:


> I missed the boat and didn't see your post until today. I contacted Chris about availability on the Frogman and they are out of stock?. No worries, it saved me a lot of money ?.


You andme both.

They had 10 of them which they got last Friday. They sold out of all of them by Friday night(I am told) so they lasted a week

I helped them out in selling them by making mention on this forum however I missed the boat on getting one also(despite being offered first dibs on one)
I did not think much about buying one until all the pics of them were shown on this forum. By that time they were gone.

I am actually very happy they all sold. for years I have been getting after Little Treasury to start paying more attention to G-Shocks. They have Omega shows and Seiko and Grand Seiko shows to promote the brands but leave the G-Shocks to languish. This quick selling out of a bunch of pricey G-Shocks in a weeks time should be proof that

a. There are a lot of G-Shock fans
b. There a lot of G-Shock fans willing to spend money on the limited editions
Not one of these Frogs were sold to a person just walking in the store to look at watches and spotting it. These were sold to folks that were in other parts of the country or somebody coming to the store knowing they had the Rainbow Frogs because of this forum.

They had a limited edition 35th ann. Rangeman GPS just collecting dust because they did not promote it and nobody knew it was there. This watch sold out quickly and people were selling(and getting) double what the MSRP was for this watch on ebay and Chrono24.

Well one watch door closing always means another watch door will open

I am looking forward to the AW-500


----------



## cjbiker

FWIW, Macy's still has the Frogman for $600 with the code "FRIEND".


----------



## babyivan

Three black and one camo ga2100 at the Valley Stream (Long Island), NY Macy's. 25% off, btw 

Green Acres Mall, if you Google it.


----------



## Georgewg

journeyforce said:


> Yes for the following reasons:
> 
> 1. I asked them before I bought my first watch from them (A GW6900) and they said they were
> 2. The ebay listing states the following: Direct from Casio and the ebay seller is called Shop Casio on eBay
> 3. The address on the shipping box is the exact same as the address on the shipping box of a Casio I ordered from Walmart.com and also the exact same as the shipping box that came from Casio.com
> 
> Casio is very strict about their name use, they would have long ago shut this place down in eBay if it was another seller.


Thank you for letting me know this. I wasn't sure whether or not this seller was really an authorized Casio dealer (AD).
I have one more question. Do you know if Amazon is an authorized Casio dealer if any Casio is purchased directly from Amazon and not from any of the other sellers on Amazon?


----------



## Bkayrac

Amazon is an authorized casio seller, but most 3rd parties are not. Just have to check who's selling it

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Georgewg

Ok thank you for clarifying this for me. So I’m going to purchase a Casio directly from Amazon in order to have the Casio warranty. I will keep away from other sellers.


----------



## babyivan

Georgewg said:


> Ok thank you for clarifying this for me. So I'm going to purchase a Casio directly from Amazon in order to have the Casio warranty. I will keep away from other sellers.


The chance of needing to use a warranty for a G-Shock is _zero.zero_.... these are not seikos 

Seriously though, I have not heard anybody in recent memory who have had defects and/or issues with their G-Shocks


----------



## journeyforce

Georgewg said:


> Thank you for letting me know this. I wasn't sure whether or not this seller was really an authorized Casio dealer (AD).
> I have one more question. Do you know if Amazon is an authorized Casio dealer if any Casio is purchased directly from Amazon and not from any of the other sellers on Amazon?


Yes the Casio store is Connected with Casio USA. If they were not then Casio would have had them booted out asap for using the name.

Amazon (Not 3rd party like Bkayrac said) is, Macy's is and I think Walmart is too as when I bought a Casio from Walmart itself on Walmart.com (not a 3rd party seller) they must have ordered it from Casio as the address is from them.


----------



## journeyforce

Georgewg said:


> Ok thank you for clarifying this for me. So I'm going to purchase a Casio directly from Amazon in order to have the Casio warranty. I will keep away from other sellers.


Of course you can always see if Casio AD's like Topper and Little Treasury (both watchuseek sponsors) have the watch you want. They offer the warranty and are great places to buy.

I have never needed a warranty for a Casio product. All have functioned well for me but it cannot hurt to have it though


----------



## pellidon

Casio DW5600E-1V $39.99 at Amazon


----------



## cjbiker

GA2100 at Tilly's:

G-SHOCK GA2100-1A1 Black Watch - BLACK - GA2100-1A1 | Tillys


----------



## babyivan

cjbiker said:


> GA2100 at Tilly's:
> 
> G-SHOCK GA2100-1A1 Black Watch - BLACK - GA2100-1A1 | Tillys


Looks like they sold out already


----------



## stockae92

babyivan said:


> Looks like they sold out already


.

It showed "Add to bag" for me just now

Act NOW!


----------



## babyivan

stockae92 said:


> .
> 
> It showed "Add to bag" for me just now
> 
> Act NOW!


When I saw it it hadn't add the bag and then it said null on quantity.


----------



## journeyforce

babyivan said:


> When I saw it it hadn't add the bag and then it said null on quantity.


It worked for me. I was able to add to cart and begin checkout.


----------



## babyivan

journeyforce said:


> It worked for me. I was able to add to cart and begin checkout.


Cool. Maybe it was an error on my part or they were out of stock and are back in stock again.
No worries for me personally anyways, I already have one.

I really think you guys should try and make it out to a local Macy's if you can, as they have stock in store and you get another 25% off. Can't go wrong


----------



## cjbiker

babyivan said:


> Cool. Maybe it was an error on my part or they were out of stock and are back in stock again.
> No worries for me personally anyways, I already have one.
> 
> I really think you guys should try and make it out to a local Macy's if you can, as they have stock in store and you get another 25% off. Can't go wrong


I stopped by my local Macy's the other day. No G-Shock watches at all. "We can order one for you!"


----------



## journeyforce

babyivan said:


> Cool. Maybe it was an error on my part or they were out of stock and are back in stock again.
> No worries for me personally anyways, I already have one.
> 
> I really think you guys should try and make it out to a local Macy's if you can, as they have stock in store and you get another 25% off. Can't go wrong


That is good advice, however for me it is a no go. I hate my local Macy's so much that I would rather pay extra to get a watch somewhere else. Even at Kohl's (land of the fake discount)


----------



## babyivan

cjbiker said:


> I stopped by my local Macy's the other day. No G-Shock watches at all. "We can order one for you!"


Wow. Well if that's the case, they might have access to order the ga2100 via their system, and of course you would get the 25% off.


----------



## bsouthard

G-Shock GW6900-1 is $76.50 at Amazon. Go get it, now!

GW6900-1 @Amazon


----------



## Rocat

bsouthard said:


> G-Shock GW6900-1 is $76.50 at Amazon. Go get it, now!
> 
> GW6900-1 @Amazon
> 
> View attachment 15533964


That is an excellent deal for a change on the GW-6900.


----------



## Racer88

bsouthard said:


> G-Shock GW6900-1 is $76.50 at Amazon. Go get it, now!
> 
> GW6900-1 @Amazon
> 
> View attachment 15533964





Rocat said:


> That is an excellent deal for a change on the GW-6900.


That IS a great deal. I paid $96 for mine back in August (on Amazon), and I thought THAT was a good deal. It's a great watch... that I didn't think I was going to like. It's very comfortable. Plus it's solar / atomic! Set and forget!


----------



## GrouchoM

Here's a blingy offering


----------



## babyivan

GrouchoM said:


> Here's a blingy offering
> View attachment 15536771


What the......


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

GrouchoM said:


> Here's a blingy offering
> View attachment 15536771


I don't think that's a steal...


----------



## GrouchoM

Dr_Driggy98 said:


> I don't think that's a steal...


I didn't claim it was a steal but it's a deal... as in "what the hell is the deal with THAT watch?"


----------



## adnj

Casio Pro Trek PRG-330 is US$79.99 at the Casio Outlet for Black Friday.

The F20 ($100) and F30 ($220) are on sale also.









OUTLET | CASIO







outlet.casio.com





Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## electric0ant

Racer88 said:


> That IS a great deal. I paid $96 for mine back in August (on Amazon), and I thought THAT was a good deal. It's a great watch... that I didn't think I was going to like. It's very comfortable. Plus it's solar / atomic! Set and forget!


LOL good to know $76 is a great price, I actually picked this up from amazon on warehouse deals a few weeks back for that price, I just thought I'd take a punt.
The description said: "Used - Good - Medium scratch on Glass. Medium scratch on wrist strap. Missing manual. " But I know amazon is pretty conservative on the description's of their returns so I figured I would order anyway and see.
When the watch arrived, it was practically mint, nothing on the glass, only a faint mark on the strap from the buckle (which is expected anyway) and the manual was in the box too.
I find the amazon warehouse deals are worth keeping an eye on, can get some good discounts. It was similar situation for the GW-M5610 I got, description said signs of use etc, but was practically mint when arrived.


----------



## babyivan

Holiday Specials


discounted, discontinued, g-shock, casio, watches, holiday offers




outlet.casio.com





The sale includes the gw5000 for $180... seems too good to be true.


----------



## dgaddis

babyivan said:


> Holiday Specials
> 
> 
> discounted, discontinued, g-shock, casio, watches, holiday offers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outlet.casio.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sale includes the gw5000 for $180... seems too good to be true.


....and officially for sale in the US for the first time?


----------



## babyivan

dgaddis said:


> ....and officially for sale in the US for the first time?


Seems so.... they also have a couple of Gulfmans that are Japan market. I am tempted to buy one. The yellow maybe?? I think that's a special color variation. 
I was a cu'nthair away from getting the black gw9110 for $138, which is a great deal, but im on the fence.

EDIT: the yellow is gone baby gone.....


----------



## bsouthard

babyivan said:


> Seems so.... they also have a couple of Gulfmans that are Japan market. I am tempted to buy one. The yellow maybe?? I think that's a special color variation.
> I was a cu'nthair away from getting the black gw9110 for $138, which is a great deal, but im on the fence.
> 
> EDIT: the yellow is gone baby gone.....


I was just about to post these deals, so thanks, guys!

I bit on the solar atomic Gulfman -- great price. The yellow was gone already. I already have the DW5035E-7 Glacier Gold and the GW5000-1JF. Strange seeing that model as (I assume) an export.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

bsouthard said:


> I was just about to post these deals, so thanks, guys!
> 
> I bit on the solar atomic Gulfman -- great price. The yellow was gone already. I already have the DW5035E-7 Glacier Gold and the GW5000-1JF. Strange seeing that model as (I assume) an export.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


No problem yeah, I was shocked to see the yellow one especially, but I didn't grab it in time myself. 
I was going to grab the black one that you got, but something is holding me back on it. It's a good G-Shock don't get me wrong, it just doesn't stir any emotions in me.

EDIT: GW5000..... gone baby gone


----------



## babyivan

Master of G Watches Collection | G-SHOCK | CASIO


G-SHOCK presents the master of g collection. Adapted and evolved to respond successfully to conditions in the sky, on the land and out at sea.




www.gshock.com





Sunrise Frog.... Only one left and only $600! Seems like an amazing deal for somebody who wants this one. I've been staring at it for the last half hour trying to talk myself into buying it, just because it's a great deal and limited edition. But that color... oof, it just hurts my eyes.

EDIT: they also have a limited edition mudman with carbon fiber strap.









Master of G Watches Collection | G-SHOCK | CASIO


G-SHOCK presents the master of g collection. Adapted and evolved to respond successfully to conditions in the sky, on the land and out at sea.




www.gshock.com





Also only one left. $280


----------



## Ferretnose

I was just able to order a GW-5000 for $180. So maybe not all gone, or they found more?


----------



## babyivan

Ferretnose said:


> I was just able to order a GW-5000 for $180. So maybe not all gone, or they found more?


Yep! I suggest people jump on it before they get out of stock again!

The frog is also soldout and so is the mudman.


----------



## Bkayrac

Gw5000 now says out of stock, I missed it :-(

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

marquis jewelers has 35% off all Gshocks in stock with code BEST35


----------



## Bkayrac

Gw5000 back in stock at the casio outlet, just grabbed 1.

Spoke too soon, apparently they had 1 that I bought, now back out of stock.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ferretnose

BTW, Amazon has the (less prestigious but seems to have almost identical feature set) GMW5610-1 for $95.50. Dunno how long that will last.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

For me it was back in stock and I almost went through with it but decided not to. The $180 sounded good but then they hit me with tax and a ridiculous shipping fee which pushed the whole thing over $200 and I somehow lost interest lol


----------



## Dxnnis

Ferretnose said:


> BTW, Amazon has the (less prestigious but seems to have almost identical feature set) GMW5610-1 for $95.50. Dunno how long that will last.


Has the same feature set because it uses the same module


----------



## wyco

babyivan said:


> Yep! I suggest people jump on it before they get out of stock again!
> 
> The frog is also soldout and so is the mudman.


I was getting the sold out message too, on the GW5000. But I just tried again, and got one!


----------



## Ferretnose

Dxnnis said:


> Has the same feature set because it uses the same module


Why do I feel I should have known that? There goes my G-fan merit badge. Anyway, Amazon deal still seems to be on.


----------



## dumpweed

Dxnnis said:


> Has the same feature set because it uses the same module


NAD
I heard that gw5000's reception is not as good due to metal case.


----------



## Dxnnis

dumpweed said:


> NAD
> I heard that gw5000's reception is not as good due to metal case.


Never noticed any difference with mine but maybe others have?


----------



## K42

I'm really looking forward to getting mine since I could never justify paying triple the cost of the regular GWM5610 before. I normally don't like having duplicates within a series since I already have an older GWM5600, but this is one I can make an exception.


----------



## scrumpypaul

Just a heads-up for UK folk who happen to be emergency services or forces (or retirees) - you're able to apply for a BlueLightCard which costs £5 for two years membership. A LOAD of discounts here and there, such as 25% off KFC and also, for example, 20% off stuff on the G-Shock UK site - so I have a stealth GA2100 en-route for £79.......


----------



## journeyforce

It looks like the GW5000 is now out of stock

Hopefully for those that did not hop on the GW5000 merry-go-round earlier, they will restock them tomorrow(later today)


----------



## Ferretnose

Ordered my GW5000 two days ago and still haven't seen a shipping notice. Wondering if Casio is just slothful, or if they actually had any in stock in the US to begin with.


----------



## stockae92

Ferretnose said:


> Ordered my GW5000 two days ago and still haven't seen a shipping notice. Wondering if Casio is just slothful, or if they actually had any in stock in the US to begin with.


Same here. Not too worry about it thought. If I see nothing by late next week, I will just email them and check whats going on.


----------



## Ferretnose

stockae92 said:


> Same here. Not too worry about it thought. If I see nothing by late next week, I will just email them and check whats going on.


Guess I'm just spoiled by next-day delivery - ah, 21st century problems...


----------



## bsouthard

stockae92 said:


> Same here. Not too worry about it thought. If I see nothing by late next week, I will just email them and check whats going on.


I ordered the solar Gulfman and already got it. I'm out of town, though, so I'll have to wait to enjoy it.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

bsouthard said:


> I ordered the solar Gulfman and already got it. I'm out of town, though, so I'll have to wait to enjoy it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


I should have jumped on that one myself. I was one click away from getting it five times, lol. Kept hesitating. Probably a good thing, I have too many new pieces right now that I've yet to fully enjoy.


----------



## journeyforce

Ferretnose said:


> Ordered my GW5000 two days ago and still haven't seen a shipping notice. Wondering if Casio is just slothful, or if they actually had any in stock in the US to begin with.


When I hit the buy button, I was greeted with a notice that said that the order will take 2 or 3 business days to process.

Even if you don't have a Casio account, you can check the status

Go to the order confirmation email that Casio sent you after you paid for it(not the paypal receipt). There is a link you click that takes you to the look up your order page

If you look close at the email, you will see the confirmation number and a password. Use them to check your items. Mine says processing.


----------



## journeyforce

babyivan said:


> I should have jumped on that one myself. I was one click away from getting it five times, lol. Kept hesitating. Probably a good thing, I have too many new pieces right now that I've yet to fully enjoy.


You can never have too many watches............. Whats wrong with you????


----------



## babyivan

journeyforce said:


> You can never have too many watches............. Whats wrong with you????


Haha, just bought too many too recently and have decided I need to enjoy each one before I can jump to the next one. Collecting G-Shocks is a slippery slope. I've been constantly fighting to not slide too far down.

Edit: I will also point out that I'm not really "moved" by that particular gulfman.

I was thinking of getting maybe a mudman next. @Rocat just sold his for a good deal, I should have jumped on it when I first saw it.


----------



## kenls

Just had to pop my head up to report a bargain or 3.

Jura Watches in the UK have a few Casio SALE items including an analogue Frog (Black) for £594. The RAF GravityMaster L.E. £296,


----------



## babyivan

kenls said:


> Just had to pop my head up to report a bargain or 3.
> 
> Jura Watches in the UK have a few Casio SALE items including an analogue Frog (Black) for £594. The RAF GravityMaster L.E. £296,


Where you been man? Miss seeing your daily wruw


----------



## CSG

journeyforce said:


> When I hit the buy button, I was greeted with a notice that said that the order will take 2 or 3 business days to process.
> 
> Even if you don't have a Casio account, you can check the status
> 
> Go to the order confirmation email that Casio sent you after you paid for it(not the paypal receipt). There is a link you click that takes you to the look up your order page
> 
> If you look close at the email, you will see the confirmation number and a password. Use them to check your items. Mine says processing.


And if you haven't received it yet, you will - a cancellation notice for that order.


----------



## CC

kenls said:


> Just had to pop my head up to report a bargain or 3.
> 
> Jura Watches in the UK have a few Casio SALE items including an analogue Frog (Black) for £594. The RAF GravityMaster L.E. £296,


Not bad. Paid £525 for the black 🐸 (D C Leake) and £250 for the Gravitymaster (Allike).


----------



## electric0ant

The GA2100-1A1 is in stock on gshock canada and available to purchase:

Limited Quantities - GA2100-1A1 Men's Watch

not a deal per se, but given the popularity it's better than paying scalper prices


----------



## entropy96

adnj said:


> Casio Pro Trek PRG-330 is US$79.99 at the Casio Outlet for Black Friday.
> 
> The F20 ($100) and F30 ($220) are on sale also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUTLET | CASIO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outlet.casio.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


Nobody's gonna buy a watch from that outlet any time soon after the GW-5000 fiasco. Lol.


----------



## GrouchoM

entropy96 said:


> Nobody's gonna buy a watch from that outlet any time soon after the GW-5000 fiasco. Lol.


If they can, they will.


----------



## cjbiker

GA2100 back in stock at Tilly's: G-SHOCK GA2100-1A1 Black Watch - BLACK - GA2100-1A1 | Tillys


----------



## babyivan

GrouchoM said:


> If they can, they will.


I'd give them another chance. I bought from the outlet store a couple of times and have not had issues. If the deal is good enough I'm willing to take a risk. PayPal refunds are very easy to come by should there be a problem


----------



## Landed_Alien

Not seen it posted here, but Macy's has a bunch of half price Casio watches. For example:


----------



## babyivan

Landed_Alien said:


> Not seen it posted here, but Macy's has a bunch of half price Casio watches. For example:
> 
> View attachment 15563659


Damn you 

Just picked up a trio of the calculator models. Half price.
Doing the 'pick up from the store' option so I can decide on the spot which color/colors I want or don't want.


----------



## Landed_Alien

At that price, why wouldn't you. It's not often you buy 3 watches for about $50 



babyivan said:


> Damn you
> Just picked up a trio of the calculator models. Half price.
> Doing the 'pick up from the store' option so I can decide on the spot which color/colors I want or don't want.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

babyivan said:


> Damn you
> 
> Just picked up a trio of the calculator models. Half price.
> Doing the 'pick up from the store' option so I can decide on the spot which color/colors I want or don't want.


i'd keep the one that you can read the time in the dark with no backlight...


----------



## babyivan

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> i'd keep the one that you can read the time in the dark with no backlight...


Haha, that would be ZERO POINT ZERO.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

entropy96 said:


> Nobody's gonna buy a watch from that outlet any time soon after the GW-5000 fiasco. Lol.


Casio Outlet is not very well run. Often you click on an item and the price jumps in the cart (although once I have to admit the price went down quite a bit) or the picture of a different model pops up on your order summary, you order something and then they cancel, etc. The last straw for me was when they mailed me a completely dead Aviator. I emailed them to see if they could exchange it and I didn't hear back from them. I took to to a jeweler and it was just a pair of dead batteries. Literally months later they sent me a reply.... it had already been fixed for weeks.

The Casio Shop on Ebay is great, but they don't get as many "wow" items.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

edited as deal went out of stock


----------



## CC

Casio Outlet (UK) have 3 GPR-B1000-1BER available...









B-Grade Casio G-Shock GPR-B1000-1BER-B







outlet.casio.co.uk


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

CC said:


> Casio Outlet (UK) have 3 GPR-B1000-1BER available...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B-Grade Casio G-Shock GPR-B1000-1BER-B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outlet.casio.co.uk


down to 1 I think now


----------



## adnj

Gone. 

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## aj11fan

No a deal per se but gbx100 teal in stock









GBX100-2 | G-SHOCK G-SHOCK MOVE Silver | CASIO







www.gshock.com


----------



## GaryK30

MLTD has a 30% off Black Friday sale through November 27.

Code: 30BLACK

For some time they weren't allowing discounts on Gs, but that policy seems to have changed now.

The code even works on the GWF-A1000, bringing the price down to $560.






G-Shock | Fresh Threads Delivered - Streetwear, Workwear, Urban & Skate - MLTD.com


Looking for G-Shock Products? Find a great selection of Men's/ Women's wear and G-Shock Products and more at MLTD.com. Shop for the latest streetwear apparel and accessories.




www.mltd.com


----------



## shogun

For those in UK. GBD-100 for 69.50 pounds. They lists the code wrong G8D-100 instead of GBD-100


https://www.asos.com/casio/casio-g-shock-g8d-100-1er-step-tracker-watch-in-black/prd/21108825?colourwayid=60141084&SearchQuery=g%20shock


----------



## bsouthard

GaryK30 said:


> MLTD has a 30% off Black Friday sale through November 27.
> 
> Code: 30BLACK
> 
> For some time they weren't allowing discounts on Gs, but that policy seems to have changed now.
> 
> The code even works on the GWF-A1000, bringing the price down to $560.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Shock | Fresh Threads Delivered - Streetwear, Workwear, Urban & Skate - MLTD.com
> 
> 
> Looking for G-Shock Products? Find a great selection of Men's/ Women's wear and G-Shock Products and more at MLTD.com. Shop for the latest streetwear apparel and accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mltd.com


I was just about to post this, so thanks for doing the work! I was shocked myself to see they no longer exclude G-Shock products from there frequent sales. I've probably bought 15-20 Gs from them in the last couple years -- until they stopped discounting them earlier this year. Unfortunately, their selection seems to be a bit stale, now, but there are great deals to be had on those solar Frogmans. These sales are even better for me. As a "Moose Squad" loyal customer I get 35% off, rather than 30%. I was invited into that program, though -- not sure you can just sign up.


----------



## Racer88

bsouthard said:


> I was just about to post this, so thanks for doing the work! I was shocked myself to see they no longer exclude G-Shock products from there frequent sales. I've probably bought 15-20 Gs from them in the last couple years -- until they stopped discounting them earlier this year. Unfortunately, their selection seems to be a bit stale, now, but there are great deals to be had on those solar Frogmans. These sales are even better for me. As a "Moose Squad" loyal customer I get 35% off, rather than 30%. I was invited into that program, though -- not sure you can just sign up.


Ah, bummer! I don't see the GWG-1000 Mudmaster there. I've contemplated getting one, but can wait for a good sale. At 30% off, I would have likely jumped on it. Alas...


----------



## babyivan

I managed to grab the dw550bb before they sold out.


----------



## bsouthard

One of the many I've bought from them. Good choice!


----------



## bsouthard

Two other points in MLTD's favor: Shipping is free for orders of $50 or more and they don't charge sales tax -- at least they don't for me (in Michigan). They may charge it for in-state (CA) sales -- I can't say for sure.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Topper has an insane combo on these models if you buy one you get a gift each model has a different model for the gift check it out.









Watches


A family-owned store and authorized dealer of luxury watch brands such as OMEGA, Breitling, Grand Seiko, Blancpain, Glashütte Original, Zenith, Oris, Zodiac, Seiko and more. We also feature an extensive collection of bridal and fashion jewelry from designer brands including Tacori, Marco Bicego...




topperjewelers.com





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

bsouthard said:


> Two other points in MLTD's favor: Shipping is free for orders of $50 or more and they don't charge sales tax -- at least they don't for me (in Michigan). They may charge it for in-state (CA) sales -- I can't say for sure.


Yes, they do charge sales tax in CA.


----------



## babyivan

bsouthard said:


> Two other points in MLTD's favor: Shipping is free for orders of $50 or more and they don't charge sales tax -- at least they don't for me (in Michigan). They may charge it for in-state (CA) sales -- I can't say for sure.


Yep, they win over other places because of the no tax thing (NY resident). I can't even buy on eBay anymore without being hit with tax. Even on international purchases, which has to be illegal to collect tax for another govt.


----------



## journeyforce

babyivan said:


> I managed to grab the dw550bb before they sold out.


That is a nice watch. I am glad this style is popular now. i remember the original model (called G-Shock II) coming out in the 1980's and not many folks wanted it. I think Casio was too ahead of the time with this model in the mid 1980's


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

babyivan said:


> Yep, they win over other places because of the no tax thing (NY resident). I can't even buy on eBay anymore without being hit with tax. Even on international purchases, which has to be illegal to collect tax for another govt.


I was under the impression that you're paying taxes for the state you live in?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rennwerkes

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I was under the impression that you're paying taxes for the state you live in?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Nope, Ebay collects taxes on EVERYTHING!
The previous poster is correct, not sure how Ebay justifies collecting taxes for foreign transactions.
Also, at least in Hawaii, there is no tax on person to person transactions, only on business transactions.


----------



## babyivan

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I was under the impression that you're paying taxes for the state you live in?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yes, that is what they say. But tax is collected and remitted by a seller depending on the state they live in so really the tax collected is supposed to go to the proper local. So on international sales they're collecting NYS/NYC tax. The thing with eBay is they are collecting no matter what.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

babyivan said:


> Yes, that is what they say. But tax is collected and remitted by a seller depending on the state they live in so really the tax collected is supposed to go to the proper local. So on international sales they're collecting NYS/NYC tax. The thing with eBay is they are collecting no matter what.


Wow that sounds messed up in a way is that even legal?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

journeyforce said:


> That is a nice watch. I am glad this style is popular now. i remember the original model (called G-Shock II) coming out in the 1980's and not many folks wanted it. I think Casio was too ahead of the time with this model in the mid 1980's


I had one. Wasn't the fan of the strap and all the white lettering against the black. This one of course does not have atomic or solar, nonetheless and I appreciate much more that this is all black


----------



## GaryK30

Amazon has the PRG-270-1 for $80 today (Black Friday Deal).


----------



## Premise

GMW5610 at Kohl’s for $77 with coupon today only.


----------



## cjbiker

Premise said:


> GMW5610 at Kohl's for $77 with coupon today only.


DW5600 and Duro diver at great prices there, too.


----------



## H.Mulligan

GaryK30 said:


> Amazon has the PRG-270-1 for $80 today (Black Friday Deal).


Thanks for the heads up! That's a good deal!


----------



## RandomName

Premise said:


> GMW5610 at Kohl's for $77 with coupon today only.


What code are you using? I can only get it down to 82 dollars, which is still decent, but if I can get more why not. lol


----------



## Dan GSR

Holiday Specials


discounted, discontinued, g-shock, casio, watches, holiday offers




outlet.casio.com


----------



## Premise

RandomName said:


> What code are you using? I can only get it down to 82 dollars, which is still decent, but if I can get more why not. lol


I think that might be what it was after tax. I bought a few things at the same time so I'm not 100% sure of the final price, watch only.


----------



## RotorRonin

babyivan said:


> Yes, that is what they say. But tax is collected and remitted by a seller depending on the state they live in so really the tax collected is supposed to go to the proper local. So on international sales they're collecting NYS/NYC tax. The thing with eBay is they are collecting no matter what.


Sales taxes are collected and remitted based on destination, not origination, in most states.

For small businesses under certain thresholds, most do not have to remit sales tax to other states. But larger businesses do. So eBay is required by most states to collect and remit sales tax based on the destination.


----------



## babyivan

RotorRonin said:


> Sales taxes are collected and remitted based on destination, not origination, in most states.
> 
> For small businesses under certain thresholds, most do not have to remit sales tax to other states. But larger businesses do. So eBay is required by most states to collect and remit sales tax based on the destination.


Yes, but if the seller is not in this country, who were they submitting the tax to?


----------



## RotorRonin

babyivan said:


> Yes, but if the seller is not in this country, who were they submitting the tax to?


Your state, if you are the buyer.


----------



## GaryK30

GaryK30 said:


> Amazon has the PRG-270-1 for $80 today (Black Friday Deal).


For anyone who missed the Amazon Black Friday Deal on the PRG-270-1, the Casio Outlet still has the PRG-330-1 for the $79 Black Friday Special price as of this morning.









PRG330-1


PROTREK - Men's Solar Powered - Black Watch, discontinued




outlet.casio.com


----------



## GaryK30

GaryK30 said:


> MLTD has a 30% off Black Friday sale through November 27.
> 
> Code: 30BLACK
> 
> For some time they weren't allowing discounts on Gs, but that policy seems to have changed now.
> 
> The code even works on the GWF-A1000, bringing the price down to $560.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Shock | Fresh Threads Delivered - Streetwear, Workwear, Urban & Skate - MLTD.com
> 
> 
> Looking for G-Shock Products? Find a great selection of Men's/ Women's wear and G-Shock Products and more at MLTD.com. Shop for the latest streetwear apparel and accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mltd.com


MLTD extended their Black Friday sale through today (November 28).

It looks like they still have a couple of the GWF-A1000 models, the blue-bezel MTG-B2000 model and a few of the GG-B100 models, among other things.


----------



## Georgewg

GaryK30 said:


> Amazon has the PRG-270-1 for $80 today (Black Friday Deal).


That's an excellent sales price. How many PRG-270-1 Pro trek watches did you purchase at this Black Friday deal?


----------



## GaryK30

Georgewg said:


> That's an excellent sales price. How many PRG-270-1 Pro trek watches did you purchase at this Black Friday deal?


None. I already have four Casio ABC watches.


----------



## I29alpha

GaryK30 said:


> MLTD extended their Black Friday sale through today (November 28).
> 
> It looks like they still have a couple of the GWF-A1000 models, the blue-bezel MTG-B2000 model and a few of the GG-B100 models, among other things.


Thanks for that. I was just able to snag a GG-B100 from them. Couldn't pass that deal up and I've never had a Mudmaster before!


----------



## journeyforce

GaryK30 said:


> For anyone who missed the Amazon Black Friday Deal on the PRG-270-1, the Casio Outlet still has the PRG-330-1 for the $79 Black Friday Special price as of this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRG330-1
> 
> 
> PROTREK - Men's Solar Powered - Black Watch, discontinued
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outlet.casio.com


I think this is another GW-5000 debacle waiting to happen. I went in and added 100 to my cart and went to the point before I had to pay before I exited out of it and it looked like it would have gone through if I had paid. There is no way that there is 100 PRG-330 hanging out in the outlet store. I think anybody ordering one will get a cancel notice a week later


----------



## GaryK30

journeyforce said:


> I think this is another GW-5000 debacle waiting to happen. I went in and added 100 to my cart and went to the point before I had to pay before I exited out of it and it looked like it would have gone through if I had paid. There is no way that there is 100 PRG-330 hanging out in the outlet store. I think anybody ordering one will get a cancel notice a week later


Well, at least @kubr1ck got his PAW-5000-1.


----------



## Georgewg

GaryK30 said:


> None. I already have four Casio ABC watches.


I have a 20 year old PRG40 that I just replaced the 4 batteries inside it and brought it back to life. I also own a PRW3500T, PAG240T, PRG270-1, PRW2500T, seven all black Suunto Core and one regular black Suunto Core with the positive lcd display. They are all my favorite ABC watches that I own.


----------



## journeyforce

GaryK30 said:


> Well, at least @kubr1ck got his PAW-5000-1.


True that.

I wonder where they were storing all those PAW-5000 in new condition for all those years? The PAW-5000 pulled an Elvis and left the building around 2012 (when the Pathfinder name was starting to be discontinued ) to be replaced by the PRW-5100

They should have just kept the PAW-5000 and PRW-5100 in production and forgot about the PRW-50


----------



## GaryK30

MLTD Cyber Monday sale, 30% off.

Code: 30CYBER


----------



## GaryK30

journeyforce said:


> I think this is another GW-5000 debacle waiting to happen. I went in and added 100 to my cart and went to the point before I had to pay before I exited out of it and it looked like it would have gone through if I had paid. There is no way that there is 100 PRG-330 hanging out in the outlet store. I think anybody ordering one will get a cancel notice a week later


This guy did receive the outlet store PRG-330, and it arrived in just one day.


----------



## eightbells

Macy's has 25% off G-Shocks with code FRIEND through 12/9. Can be stacked with 12% cash back on Macy's purchases at TopCashBack (through tomorrow) for some pretty good deals.


----------



## GregoryD

The Casio Outlet has the old (circa 2013?) 6900 zombie killer for sale for $54. It was favorite of mine back in the day so I picked one up.









DW6900CS-1


g-shock, black and green men's digital watch, discontinued




outlet.casio.com


----------



## scrumpypaul

UK deal, spotted on Hot UK Deals.

Metal bezel camo square for £99









Casio G-Shock Metal Bezel Quartz Digital Men's Watch GM-5600B-3ER


This Casio G-Shock GM-5600B-3ER has been upgraded to the sporty retro square faced model, these luxurious watches combine a sleek and refined design...




www.watchnation.com


----------



## GaryK30

PacParts is having a 20% off sale.

_Please note from today Friday (12/4/20) until Thursday (12/10/20) at 5pm PST *save 20% off on all items *(online promo only). Please use promo below._

*PROMO CODE : THANKFUL*


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Cyber Week Deal G-Shock GMWB5000GD-1 for $312 free shipping
I forgot to mention use “BLACKCYBER” coupon code to get it lowered to $312.
Shipping is free. No tax either, at least to California


----------



## monsters

Dr_Driggy98 said:


> Cyber Week Deal G-Shock GMWB5000GD-1 for $312 free shipping
> I forgot to mention use "BLACKCYBER" coupon code to get it lowered to $312.
> Shipping is free. No tax either, at least to California


Hm not seeing this deal on my end on the g shock site. Were you referring to another site?


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Oops yeah. It’s through Castellostore. My bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Black Casio Forester: $4


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Men-s-Forester-Quartz-Analog-Watch-Nylon-Band-with-Velcro-Closure-FT-500WC/144633200?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=0&wl13=2935&&adid=22222222252447863673&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=m&wl3=481113316231&wl4=pla-295330658773&wl5=9017849&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=8175035&wl11=local&wl12=144633200&wl13=2935&veh=sem&wl18=showcase&gclid=CjwKCAiA_Kz-BRAJEiwAhJNY7xVes8vlP9z97mSnyXXcGOgGFvu5ewn7qr8lTrLAGt0ZDgKB-E2B6xoCX1kQAvD_BwE


----------



## entropy96

Edit


----------



## CSG

Kohl's currently has the GWM5610-1 on sale for $112 but after two coupon codes offered on the site, it's $75.54 + local sales tax (and free shipping).





Casio Men's G-Shock Tough Solar Digital Chronograph Watch - GWM5610-1


Watches at Kohl's - Shop our full selection of watches, including this Casio watch, at Kohls.com.




www.kohls.com


----------



## babyivan

PacParts annual 20% off sale is happening now until 12/10, 5 pm PST.






Consumer Electronic Parts and Accessories at PacParts, Inc.


Distributor of consumer electronics parts and accessories for leading manufacturers.




www.pacparts.com





Promo Code: THANKFUL

Time to stock up on spares and/or finish that MOD you've been workin' on.


----------



## bsouthard

Macy's is *not *for collectors. Twice now in the past year I've bought a G-Shock only to have it arrive in the completely wrong box/tin, without manual and warranty card. Both times I've returned the watch. I find this unacceptable. They are an AD, after all. On both occasions, the G-Shock box was just tossed in a larger shipping box with no packing materials, so it just bounced around in there. This last watch was a limited edition that was supposed to have special packaging, too. When returning the watch at the local store, the saleswoman said "Oh, we never try to find the right box -- we just take the watch out of the display case and put it in a G-Shock box." They don't even _try_ to match by model. I was flabbergasted. She said they no longer have warehouses, so the order is passed on to a store that has the watch in stock. I suppose if they have one not in the display case you may get lucky -- in fact, I've had good results from Macy's in the past. At least in some cases, the watch you buy will be a display model, as this last watch clearly was. Be forewarned!


----------



## CSG

bsouthard said:


> Macy's is *not *for collectors. Twice now in the past year I've bought a G-Shock only to have it arrive in the completely wrong box/tin, without manual and warranty card. Both times I've returned the watch. I find this unacceptable. They are an AD, after all. On both occasions, the G-Shock box was just tossed in a larger shipping box with no packing materials, so it just bounced around in there. This last watch was a limited edition that was supposed to have special packaging, too. When returning the watch at the local store, the saleswoman said "Oh, we never try to find the right box -- we just take the watch out of the display case and put it in a G-Shock box." They don't even _try_ to match by model. I was flabbergasted. She said they no longer have warehouses, so the order is passed on to a store that has the watch in stock. I suppose if they have one not in the display case you may get lucky -- in fact, I've had good results from Macy's in the past. At least in some cases, the watch you buy will be a display model, as this last watch clearly was. Be forewarned!


I had this experience with Walmart when I decided to buy a G-Shock last fall. I had better success (and pricing) at Kohl's online. I received my GWM5610 shipped to my address (free) in the correct box with all papers and tags. The box was in good shape from being packed correctly. Then again, I'm not a collector and I only have this watch and my old (1980) Casio Square Marlin.


----------



## Ctaranti

bsouthard said:


> Macy's is *not *for collectors. Twice now in the past year I've bought a G-Shock only to have it arrive in the completely wrong box/tin, without manual and warranty card. Both times I've returned the watch. I find this unacceptable. They are an AD, after all. On both occasions, the G-Shock box was just tossed in a larger shipping box with no packing materials, so it just bounced around in there. This last watch was a limited edition that was supposed to have special packaging, too. When returning the watch at the local store, the saleswoman said "Oh, we never try to find the right box -- we just take the watch out of the display case and put it in a G-Shock box." They don't even _try_ to match by model. I was flabbergasted. She said they no longer have warehouses, so the order is passed on to a store that has the watch in stock. I suppose if they have one not in the display case you may get lucky -- in fact, I've had good results from Macy's in the past. At least in some cases, the watch you buy will be a display model, as this last watch clearly was. Be forewarned!


I completely agree, and find it beyond frustrating and unacceptable for an AD to show blatant disregard for appropriate packaging for what can often be an expensive item. I have had luck when buying on line and having it shipped but good to know that this method may now no longer be safe. Perhaps a concerted effort to bring up with Macys management may be helpful? (Not holding out hope though)


----------



## nkwatchy

bsouthard said:


> Macy's is *not *for collectors. Twice now in the past year I've bought a G-Shock only to have it arrive in the completely wrong box/tin, without manual and warranty card. Both times I've returned the watch. I find this unacceptable. They are an AD, after all. On both occasions, the G-Shock box was just tossed in a larger shipping box with no packing materials, so it just bounced around in there. This last watch was a limited edition that was supposed to have special packaging, too. When returning the watch at the local store, the saleswoman said "Oh, we never try to find the right box -- we just take the watch out of the display case and put it in a G-Shock box." They don't even _try_ to match by model. I was flabbergasted. She said they no longer have warehouses, so the order is passed on to a store that has the watch in stock. I suppose if they have one not in the display case you may get lucky -- in fact, I've had good results from Macy's in the past. At least in some cases, the watch you buy will be a display model, as this last watch clearly was. Be forewarned!


Unless it's a Master of G, MTG, MRG or limited edition, there isn't usually a specific box associated with the watches (plenty of threads on this forum about it).

That said, the wrong manual and warranty card is poor form. I have found that big box stores tend to be very lax about stuff like that.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## bsouthard

nkwatchy said:


> Unless it's a Master of G, MTG, MRG or limited edition, there isn't usually a specific box associated with the watches (plenty of threads on this forum about it).
> 
> That said, the wrong manual and warranty card is poor form. I have found that big box stores tend to be very lax about stuff like that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Yes, the vast majority of G-Shock watches share the same outer box and tin, but there absolutely are differences in packaging between models and in this case it was a 25 Year Anniversary DW6900 model. While the packaging is nothing great, it is model specific. The model number on the box was not even similar in this case. Also, if I am buying a new item, it should be in the condition it left the manufacturer in, unless otherwise stated. Period.


----------



## nkwatchy

bsouthard said:


> Yes, the vast majority of G-Shock watches share the same outer box and tin, but there absolutely are differences in packaging between models and in this case it was a 25 Year Anniversary DW6900 model. While the packaging is nothing great, it is model specific. The model number on the box was not even similar in this case. Also, if I am buying a new item, it should be in the condition it left the manufacturer in, unless otherwise stated. Period.


Yep, as I said, my comments didn't apply to limited editions etc.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer88

GWM5610 for $91 on Amazon now (free shipping for prime members)!









Amazon.com: Casio Men's G-SHOCK Quartz Watch with Resin Strap, Black, 20 (Model: GWM5610-1) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio Men's G-SHOCK Quartz Watch with Resin Strap, Black, 20 (Model: GWM5610-1) and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## tacit

Don't know if this is a new deal or an enduring one, but looking at 6900's brought me to this and for a MB6 G, this is a pretty sweet deal!



https://www.amazon.com/Casio-G-Shock-GW6900-1-Tough-Solar/dp/B00284ADAI


----------



## Racer88

tacit said:


> Don't know if this is a new deal or an enduring one, but looking at 6900's brought me to this and for a MB6 G, this is a pretty sweet deal!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-G-Shock-GW6900-1-Tough-Solar/dp/B00284ADAI


That's a good deal! I paid $95 ($10 more) back in August.


----------



## wrsmith

For the European readers:








Montre Pro Trek PRW-50FC-1ER - Casio - Ocarat


La Montre Pro Trek PRW-50FC-1ER de Casio séduira les aventuriers et sera capable de vous accompagner dans votre quotidien ainsi que dans vos activités sportives.




ocarat.com












Montre Pro Trek PRW-50Y-1AER - Casio Pro Trek - Ocarat


Casio Pro Trek vous propose une nouvelle montre Pro Trek capable de vous accompagner dans n'importe quelle situation. Teintée de noir, cette montre se compose de résine.




ocarat.com


----------



## Guarionex

bsouthard said:


> Macy's is *not *for collectors. Twice now in the past year I've bought a G-Shock only to have it arrive in the completely wrong box/tin, without manual and warranty card. Both times I've returned the watch. I find this unacceptable. They are an AD, after all. On both occasions, the G-Shock box was just tossed in a larger shipping box with no packing materials, so it just bounced around in there. This last watch was a limited edition that was supposed to have special packaging, too. When returning the watch at the local store, the saleswoman said "Oh, we never try to find the right box -- we just take the watch out of the display case and put it in a G-Shock box." They don't even _try_ to match by model. I was flabbergasted. She said they no longer have warehouses, so the order is passed on to a store that has the watch in stock. I suppose if they have one not in the display case you may get lucky -- in fact, I've had good results from Macy's in the past. At least in some cases, the watch you buy will be a display model, as this last watch clearly was. Be forewarned!


This has happened to me 2 out of 3 times already. Seems it's common thing for them

Sent from my PVG100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amarony

5610 price getting crazy low @ $77.40 on Amazon US.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Amazon.com: Casio Men's PRO TREK Stainless Steel Quartz Watch with Cloth Strap, Green, 30.5 (Model: PRG-600YB-3CR): Watches


----------



## Sir-Guy

Amarony said:


> 5610 price getting crazy low @ $77.40 on Amazon US.


Man, it's really tempting to get another one at this price to have a spare!


----------



## Eric.S

Amarony said:


> 5610 price getting crazy low @ $77.40 on Amazon US.
> 
> View attachment 15599184


I just saw this and came here to tell everyone. Also DW5600E is now $39.


----------



## GaryK30

Eric.S said:


> I just saw this and came here to tell everyone. Also DW5600E is now $39.


And the GW-6900-1 is $76.50.


----------



## dumpweed

Sir-Guy said:


> Man, it's really tempting to get another one at this price to have a spare!


I'm curious if it synced successfully every night in your location?
I'm in PNW, it synced about 90% of the time.


----------



## scotthp49

Guarionex said:


> This has happened to me 2 out of 3 times already. Seems it's common thing for them
> 
> Sent from my PVG100 using Tapatalk


Good info! I check them periodically and am occasionally tempted by sale offers but have never pulled the trigger. This makes me more hesitant to do so.


----------



## Sir-Guy

dumpweed said:


> I'm curious if it synced successfully every night in your location?
> I'm in PNW, it synced about 90% of the time.


Midwest, and it syncs every night. I can even sync it during the day.  Great watch, wears very comfortably and I dig the '80s vibe. A staple for any G-Shock collection!


----------



## tacit

Uh, holy s***. Saw this in-person a couple weeks ago. Monster and the black DLC titanium is the choice on these MRGs. For this to be marked down so substantially with a hand-hammered bezel is just wild. Anyone on the fence for this model should jump on this so I can live vicariously through you!


----------



## Racer88

tacit said:


> Uh, holy s***. Saw this in-person a couple weeks ago. Monster and the black DLC titanium is the choice on these MRGs. For this to be marked down so substantially with a hand-hammered bezel is just wild. Anyone on the fence for this model should jump on this so I can live vicariously through you!
> 
> View attachment 15609575


Must not be selling well. I held one a couple months back at my local Hamilton Jewelers. I'd bet it's still there.


----------



## Rob M

simple and cheap 
the chrome details really sparkle as does the blue face 

wally mart .. 20 bucks , last spring 
dusty old inventory


----------



## tacit

Racer88 said:


> Must not be selling well. I held one a couple months back at my local Hamilton Jewelers. I'd bet it's still there.
> 
> View attachment 15609645


Unfortunately, MRG doesn't have the brand identity in the US that it does in parts of Asia or elsewhere. Similar scenario at the shop I frequent. It has been there every single time over the last year or so. If I didn't have my MTG I'd be in dangerous territory with the MRG lineup, but despite the immense leap in craftsmanship in the MRG line, I can't justify it over my MTG.


----------



## Racer88

tacit said:


> Unfortunately, MRG doesn't have the brand identity in the US that it does in parts of Asia or elsewhere. Similar scenario at the shop I frequent. It has been there every single time over the last year or so. If I didn't have my MTG I'd be in dangerous territory with the MRG lineup, but despite the immense leap in craftsmanship in the MRG line, I can't justify it over my MTG.


True... selling a "CASIO" for $5k - $8k is a tall order. Especially when the Casio display is RIGHT next to the Breitling case (at my local Hamilton Jewelers) and across from the Rolex case (which is mostly empty now).

It's like trying to sell a (theoretical) $100,000 Toyota in a lot that has Porsches right next to it.


----------



## CC

$3,000 for that MRG is a great deal.
You can keep your Breitling & Rolex, they need adjusting every month and probably don't keep accurate time...


----------



## adnj

Racer88 said:


> True... selling a "CASIO" for $5k - $8k is a tall order. Especially when the Casio display is RIGHT next to the Breitling case (at my local Hamilton Jewelers) and across from the Rolex case (which is mostly empty now).
> 
> It's like trying to sell a (theoretical) $100,000 Toyota in a lot that has Porsches right next to it.


I agree with what you're saying but the Toyota dealer near me was selling quite a few $100k Land Cruisers a block away from the Porsche dealer.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer88

adnj said:


> I agree with what you're saying but the Toyota dealer near me was selling quite a few $100k Land Cruisers a block away from the Porsche dealer.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


Land Cruiser is a big SUV. I'm talking comparing sportscars to sportscars.

Perhaps a better comparison... the Lexus LFA for $380k vs an equivalently priced (or lower) Ferrari or Lambo. A sportscar enthusiast is going for the Italian car.... with their racing heritage (Ferrari, not Lambo) and reputation as the ultimate sports cars. Lexus is known for luxury, not performance, even if the LFA is a performance monster. They don't have the legacy or history of performance.

The only people that will choose a $7k Casio over an equivalently priced Breitling, Omega, Rolex are Casio fanatics. Other regular "watch guys" or status-seeking non-watch-guys... ain't going for the "Casio." They're just not.

And, at my local Hamilton Jewelers... a customer can look at the Casios and then side-step literally 3 feet and see the Breitlings.

I'm not making an argument over whether the MRG is "as good as" or "better" or "worse" than the others. I am not well-versed enough to make a qualified comparison based on the technical nuances. I'm just making a point about PERCEPTION... the public's perception... right or wrong. Casio is well-known to make great economical watches. We know better. But, "they" don't.


----------



## JOHN J.

If you were going to invest some serious $$ in a Casio, wouldn’t you purchase a gorgeous Oceanus?


----------



## Racer88

JOHN J. said:


> If you were going to invest some serious $$ in a Casio, wouldn't you purchase a gorgeous Oceanus?


Oceanus and MRGs are very different. Depends on your preferences. Also, if I'm not mistaken, the cheapest MRGs are at the high end of the Oceanus price range.


----------



## GrouchoM

Racer88 said:


> Land Cruiser is a big SUV. I'm talking comparing sportscars to sportscars.
> 
> Perhaps a better comparison... the Lexus LFA for $380k vs an equivalently priced (or lower) Ferrari or Lambo. A sportscar enthusiast is going for the Italian car.... with their racing heritage (Ferrari, not Lambo) and reputation as the ultimate sports cars. Lexus is known for luxury, not performance, even if the LFA is a performance monster. They don't have the legacy or history of performance.
> 
> The only people that will choose a $7k Casio over an equivalently priced Breitling, Omega, Rolex are Casio fanatics. Other regular "watch guys" or status-seeking non-watch-guys... ain't going for the "Casio." They're just not.
> 
> And, at my local Hamilton Jewelers... a customer can look at the Casios and then side-step literally 3 feet and see the Breitlings.
> 
> I'm not making an argument over whether the MRG is "as good as" or "better" or "worse" than the others. I am not well-versed enough to make a qualified comparison based on the technical nuances. I'm just making a point about PERCEPTION... the public's perception... right or wrong. Casio is well-known to make great economical watches. We know better. But, "they" don't.


I fully agree regarding watches. I don't agree on your car analogy. Both the Italian cars are more problematic that the LFA, and yet all three are desirable, expensive, and rarely seen outside the 1%ers.


----------



## Racer88

GrouchoM said:


> Both the Italian cars are more problematic that the LFA, and yet all three are desirable, expensive, and rarely seen outside the 1%ers.


There are three things I know about.... guns, cars, and my profession. ?

Hands down... the choice between those three is the Ferrari. 2nd place would be a Lambo, though I'm NOT a fan. Lexus is dead last. It doesn't matter how "good" the Lexus is technically. It's a freakin' Lexus.

Ferrari has the extensive racing heritage. Nothing looks like a Ferrari. Nothing SOUNDS like a Ferrari. Nothing else feels like a Ferrari. And, well... it's a Ferrari. Ferrari is the most well-known brand in the world along with IBM and Coca-Cola. The difference is that Ferrari never spent a dime on marketing.

Your mileage may vary. ?

I used to be a track junkie (Subaru STI and Lotus Elise). Never law an LFA on the track. Saw Ferraris, though. Tons of Porsches. I see Lambos on the street, but never saw one on the track.

Also, I live in automotive bizarro world (lots of 1%ers here). In all the years, I may have seen 3 LFAs total. Though I see tons and tons of Lexus (regular) cars. 'Round here, I can see 3 Ferraris a day, if I'm paying attention. Porsches are like cockroaches here. I regularly see McLarens and Lambos. Bentleys are here and there, as well. I've even seen a couple of Bugatti Veyrons.

Sorry for the thread drift. Back to Casio bargains!


----------



## CC

What happened to the Casio deal thread?...


----------



## Racer88

CC said:


> What happened to the Casio deal thread?...


Sorry for the thread drift.

I'd rather drive to my Casio AD in a Ferrari. Unfortunately, that's not the case! 🤣


----------



## entropy96

tacit said:


> Uh, holy s***. Saw this in-person a couple weeks ago. Monster and the black DLC titanium is the choice on these MRGs. For this to be marked down so substantially with a hand-hammered bezel is just wild. Anyone on the fence for this model should jump on this so I can live vicariously through you!
> 
> View attachment 15609575


Although it's hard to admit it in this specific forum, even at $3,000, it's hard to spend it on this model.

$3,000 is a substantial amount, and anything you spend above $1,000+ for a quartz will make you think twice (unless it's a HAQ like The Citizen 0100).

At $3,000, there are a lot of other options besides this MR-G that rivals or surpasses its build quality.


----------



## Racer88

entropy96 said:


> Although it's hard to admit it in this specific forum, even at $3,000, it's hard to spend it on this model.
> 
> $3,000 is a substantial amount, and anything you spend above $1,000+ for a quartz will make you think twice (unless it's a HAQ like The Citizen 0100).
> 
> At $3,000, there are a lot of other options besides this MR-G that rivals or surpasses its build quality.


I agree... as I was holding the MRG, the Breitlings were RIGHT next to me.


----------



## tacit

entropy96 said:


> Although it's hard to admit it in this specific forum, even at $3,000, it's hard to spend it on this model.
> 
> $3,000 is a substantial amount, and anything you spend above $1,000+ for a quartz will make you think twice (unless it's a HAQ like The Citizen 0100).
> 
> At $3,000, there are a lot of other options besides this MR-G that rivals or surpasses its build quality.


The MRG line isn't about value though, so I disagree. Spending above $1000 on quartz is easy, especially if you take the route of a GS mechanical quartz 9F or the high-end Citizen Eco-Drive movements. You're not simply buying the movement in either of those cases, but the premium finish and design language.

The MRG line is the ultimate G, so it's about no punches held G design with the greatest time-oriented modules they have all clad in titanium or steel. When you pick this one up, it's pretty wild because it's completely comfortable on wrist despite the bulkiness, all thanks to the titanium. Any polish or brushing is executed perfectly, full stop.

Moreover, to get hand-finishing on something commands a premium when automation in production lines has gone full swing at every level. To get a bezel hand-hammered using a traditional metal-finishing technique from a master craftsman is a different level of special. It may be a hard sell at the $5000 mark unless you're a complete G enthusiast, but at $3000 I think it's more than fair for the watch you get. I won't deny that part of the price is related to economies of scale with low production numbers and the part could also be to create a halo effect.

My reservation on the MRG line is because I have an MTG B1000 and the finishing and functionality on that watch makes it hard to take the leap into MRG because the execution is so good on the MTG line. But, if you want the ultimate G and you're a G enthusiast (their only market for these), you'll dive into MRG headfirst and wont look back.


----------



## CC

Again... This thread is for deals. I'm pretty sure there's another thread for discussion on the perceived value of MRG. Or you could always start one...


----------



## babyivan

The black GLX 5600 is available in the outlet store and it's $40 off.









GLX5600-1


G-SHOCK, men's black digital tide graph watch




outlet.casio.com


----------



## Tzoid

CC said:


> Again... This thread is for deals. I'm pretty sure there's another thread for discussion on the perceived value of MRG. Or you could always start one...


I came here to find information on Casio G-Shock deals and all I found was a serious Thread Drift to BS about something I could care less about..... Clean Up in Isle 2 ....Holy Crap


----------



## babyivan

Tzoid said:


> I came here to find information on Casio G-Shock deals and all I found was a serious Thread Drift to BS about something I _couldn't_ care less about..... Clean Up in Isle 2 ....Holy Crap


FIFY 🤓


----------



## JOHN J.

Any Oceanus deals out there?


----------



## Tzoid

babyivan said:


> FIFY 🤓


I rolled back a few pages and found a deal.... Amazon strikes again  Merry Christmas !! My 1st G-Shock and my Brother get's one too !!!


----------



## DrewL

Snow Tiger(?) DWD5600BW-7 for $36.70 shipped. 70% off code is SALE70.








They also have the Tiger Camo DW6900ZB-9 and other assorted Baby Gs available. www.ilovewatches.com Casios 70% off


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

duplicate


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G Shock MTG B1000 Tai Chi G Watch £419.30 @ Casio G-shock Store | hotukdeals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hotukdeals.com


this tai chi mtg b1000 is under £420!!!

it seems G Shock UK 12 days of christmas codes are still valid and all of the ones from that promo that have gone into the boxing day sale still have the 12 days promo discount knocked off the new sale price, i'm expecting cancellations lol but if mine arrives I'll be offloading the required number of squares to cover the cost, merry christmas to me I guess


----------



## CC

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> this tai chi mtg b1000 is under £420!!!
> 
> it seems G Shock UK 12 days of christmas codes are still valid and all of the ones from that promo that have gone into the boxing day sale still have the 12 days promo discount knocked off the new sale price, i'm expecting cancellations lol but if mine arrives I'll be offloading the required number of squares to cover the cost, merry christmas to me I guess


Nice present for myself. Cheers Beefy.

Got the email but £600 was too much for the resin strap, under £400 is a deal!


----------



## cjbiker

DrewL said:


> Snow Tiger(?) DWD5600BW-7 for $36.70 shipped. 70% off code is SNOW70.
> View attachment 15613466
> 
> They also have the Tiger Camo DW6900ZB-9 and other assorted Baby Gs available. Casios 70% off
> View attachment 15613469


Where?

Nevermind, I found it. Ilovewatches.com.


----------



## mrwomble

Thanks to Beefy for the heads up, managed to snag a great square for a bargain price in the G shock UK sale. Now here's hoping they deliver!


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

mrwomble said:


> Thanks to Beefy for the heads up, managed to snag a great square for a bargain price in the G shock UK sale. Now here's hoping they deliver!


i'm not optimistic to be honest, just hope someone in the stockroom is working tomorrow and sends my order out before the mistake is caught


----------



## Seneca09

Good deal on a Casio pag240t 

Deal: Casio Men's PAG240T Pathfinder Triple-Sensor Stainless Steel Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003MOIVI4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glc_fabc_dlT4_Scg5FbPEH2CJ4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan GSR

...


----------



## G-Shockas

European deal: B5000GD with a gift box for 368EUR:








Casio G-Shock Legend of Steel Limited Edition (500 pieces worldwide) GMW-B5000GDLTD-1ER


Official resellerWe are an official reseller of all brand's watches that we sell. That equals to: genuine watches with valid warranty and access to official service. Bluetooth 4.0-connectionVia Bluetooth you can wirelessly connect the watch to your smartp




www.watchia.com





Few weeks earlier I paid myself 425EUR at the same shop


----------



## Amarony

Amazon.com: Casio 2018 PRG600Y-1 Watch PROTREK TRIPLE SENSOR : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio 2018 PRG600Y-1 Watch PROTREK TRIPLE SENSOR and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## journeyforce

The Casio Store on eBay is selling the G-Shock Gulfmaster for a good price









Casio G-Shock GULFMASTER 48mm Men's Depth Sensor Tough Solar Watch (GWNQ1000-1A) for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Casio G-Shock GULFMASTER 48mm Men's Depth Sensor Tough Solar Watch (GWNQ1000-1A) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





The Casio Store is owned by Casio USA and watches come with a full warranty.


----------



## Pfeffernuss

journeyforce said:


> The Casio Store on eBay is selling the G-Shock Gulfmaster for a good price


As always with amazing deals: "May not ship to Netherlands". Oh well, will spend the amount on other G's anyway


----------



## Dan GSR

Amarony said:


> Amazon.com: Casio 2018 PRG600Y-1 Watch PROTREK TRIPLE SENSOR : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> Buy Casio 2018 PRG600Y-1 Watch PROTREK TRIPLE SENSOR and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15636853


Just got this, great piece


----------



## Racer88

Another bargain in a solar-atomic on Amazon right now. The GW-6900 at $76.50!! I paid $96, and I thought THAT was a good deal!

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-G-Shock.../dp/B00284ADAI/


----------



## xalsx

Racer88 said:


> Another bargain in a solar-atomic on Amazon right now. The GW-6900 at $76.50!! I paid $96, and I thought THAT was a good deal!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-G-Shock.../dp/B00284ADAI/


Deal is back to $96 today so I missed it. Thanks for posting though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer88

xalsx said:


> Deal is back to $96 today so I missed it. Thanks for posting though!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, damn. I was tempted to buy one for my brother at that price... didn't pull the trigger fast enough.


----------



## hi_beat

DrewL said:


> Snow Tiger(?) DWD5600BW-7 for $36.70 shipped. 70% off code is SALE70.
> They also have the Tiger Camo DW6900ZB-9 and other assorted Baby Gs available. www.ilovewatches.com Casios 70% off


Just picked up the 6900 brown zebra stripe for $27 + $9 shipping. This model was honestly pretty far down my list of G-Shocks to acquire, but can't pass up a deal like that.


----------



## Chempop

hi_beat said:


> Just picked up the 6900 brown zebra stripe for $27 + $9 shipping. This model was honestly pretty far down my list of G-Shocks to acquire, but can't pass up a deal like that.


If you wouldn't mind letting us know if the sale goes through smoothly, I was considering the zebra 5600 but haven't bought from the site before. Thanks!


----------



## Jtphoto

I scooped up a ProTrek PRW6600 from Amazon $337cdn. Much the same options as my Mudmaster in a smaller package. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hi_beat

I had the same concern about the unknown website. I used PayPal so I did not need to directly expose my credit card info. Sale went through fine, but I am expecting the fulfillment may take a while. I can keep you posted on ship notifications, etc. if its helpful

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cjbiker

I received the tiger stripe DWD5600. It came in a cardboard box with no original packaging. A couple of loose screws, and smells like someone else's cologne. Obviously a return. It works and was cheap enough, so I'm keeping it, but buyer beware.

BTW PayPal buyer protection is pretty poor in practice. Most credit cards have fraud protection that's as good or better.


----------



## hi_beat

cjbiker said:


> I received the tiger stripe DWD5600. It came in a cardboard box with no original packaging. A couple of loose screws, and smells like someone else's cologne. Obviously a return. It works and was cheap enough, so I'm keeping it, but buyer beware.
> 
> BTW PayPal buyer protection is pretty poor in practice. Most credit cards have fraud protection that's as good or better.


Good to know - I am even more curious now to see what shows up and when  
I have set my expectations pretty low...


----------



## wrsmith

For the European readers, ProTrek WSD-F20 for €149 from i-run.fr








Casio Pro Trek Smart WSD-F20A - Electronique Cardio-Gps


Pour tous les adeptes d\'activités sportives outdoors, optez pour la montre GPS Casio Pro Trek Smart WSD-F20 à la fois intuitive, robuste et ultra connectée !




www.i-run.fr


----------



## GaryK30

Here's a negative display AE-2000W-1BV for just $16 with free shipping from an Amazon third-party seller.



https://amazon.com/Casio-Classic-Quartz-Resin-Casual/dp/B0796J7YPX


----------



## dgaddis

Mudmaster GSG100-1A3WC for only $170 on Costco - https://www.costco.com/casio-g-shoc...-resistant-men's-watch.product.100515378.html


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Watches2u.com have the GA2100 1aer priced at £67.12 with Code 12NY, ships beginning of feb















Casio GA-2100-1AER G-Shock Watch | Watches2U


Buy your Casio GA-2100-1AER Watch from official stockist Watches2U. Free delivery. 60 days returns. Buy now!




www.watches2u.com





Edit, Out of Stock now


----------



## nonconformulaic

"I mean, say what you want about the tenets of National Socialism, Dude, but at least it's an ethos." -Walter Sobchak

DW-5900-1 (aka "The Walter") for $59.40 at the Casio Outlet... Not an amazing deal, but pretty decent if you're a three-eye kinda guy or gal.

DW5900-1


----------



## sodamonkey

Watchspree has three models of the re-release AW-500, all for £75.90.

That's the standard, the red and the black:

aw-500









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## cjbiker

hi_beat said:


> Good to know - I am even more curious now to see what shows up and when
> I have set my expectations pretty low...


Has it arrived yet? I'm curious to hear what you got.


----------



## xalsx

cjbiker said:


> Has it arrived yet? I'm curious to hear what you got.


I got mine. Two watches wrapped in bubble wrap. They had the original price tag but no box or papers. My niece loved the one i got for her.  They seem to function perfectly, so I ordered two more for modding.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hi_beat

cjbiker said:


> Has it arrived yet? I'm curious to hear what you got.


Yep. showed up a few days ago. My experience was consistent with others... no packaging, no warranty, obviously a return. In my case the watch was in good condition with no visible wear. I have worn it a few times and I am pretty happy with the deal I got. Would I have ordered it if advertised as a "used" watch? Maybe... this style was not on my radar but I had been wanting to try a 6900, and I can't really complain about the price, shipping time, or condition.


----------



## James142

Apologies if this has been asked before, but does anyone know how often PacParts has regular sales and when they occur? I'm guessing certain major holidays and so on?

Thanks!


----------



## GaryK30

James142 said:


> Apologies if this has been asked before, but does anyone know how often PacParts has regular sales and when they occur? I'm guessing certain major holidays and so on?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, generally PacParts has sales around major holidays. I get email notices from them when they have sales. I usually post the sales in this thread.


----------



## Racer88

GaryK30 said:


> Yes, generally PacParts has sales around major holidays. I get email notices from them when they have sales. I usually post the sales in this thread.


An unrelated question about the same company (PacParts)... Some of their offerings are "out of stock" and "available within 2 - 3 weeks." How reliable are they in actually procuring those out of stock items?

Thanks!


----------



## GaryK30

Racer88 said:


> An unrelated question about the same company (PacParts)... Some of their offerings are "out of stock" and "available within 2 - 3 weeks." How reliable are they in actually procuring those out of stock items?
> 
> Thanks!


I've received every item I ever ordered from them, but some orders took several weeks to ship out.


----------



## James142

GaryK30 said:


> Yes, generally PacParts has sales around major holidays. I get email notices from them when they have sales. I usually post the sales in this thread.


Cool, thanks!


----------



## Eric.S

Amazon US has GWM500 solar atomic for $54. Lowest in the past 5 or so years.


----------



## Rocat

Eric.S said:


> Amazon US has GWM500 solar atomic for $54. Lowest in the past 5 or so years.
> 
> View attachment 15668619


That was a great price. It's back up to $74 now.


----------



## Rocat

The GW-6900 is back to $76.50. It says it will be in stock on March the 10th. Jump on it if you want. I still think the better deal is/was the GW-M530A at $54. Even at the current price of $74.99 it is a better deal due to the same functionality as the GW-6900 but with bigger digits.



https://www.amazon.com/Casio-G-Shock-GW6900-1-Tough-Solar/dp/B00284ADAI/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=casio+gw-6900&qid=1611512607&sr=8-1


----------



## Amarony

Rocat said:


> That was a great price. It's back up to $74 now.


Back down again.


----------



## electric0ant

sodamonkey said:


> Watchspree has three models of the re-release AW-500, all for £75.90.
> 
> That's the standard, the red and the black:
> 
> aw-500
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


darn.. all sold out already


----------



## sodamonkey

electric0ant said:


> darn.. all sold out already


Bad news!!

I was gonna get the standard model after payday in a few days time.

The black and red are still in stock, but I don't like them.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## rennwerkes

Forgive me if this has been posted already but is this a legit deal?





GMW-B5000D-1 - G-SHOCK Official Website.


GMW-B5000D-1




www.trabstore.us


----------



## dgaddis

rennwerkes said:


> Forgive me if this has been posted already but is this a legit deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GMW-B5000D-1 - G-SHOCK Official Website.
> 
> 
> GMW-B5000D-1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.trabstore.us


Seems too good to be true.


----------



## CC

rennwerkes said:


> Forgive me if this has been posted already but is this a legit deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GMW-B5000D-1 - G-SHOCK Official Website.
> 
> 
> GMW-B5000D-1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.trabstore.us


Posing as an official Casio site, but it's not.
Prices too good to be true.
Probably a scam.










Says they take PayPal. If that's an option you will get your money back but then a scam site has all your details...


----------



## rennwerkes

Seems like it was too good to be true.


----------



## xalsx

Not a g shock but the Casio F91W-1 is only $3 on Amazon right now.

Casio F91W-1 Classic Resin Strap Digital Sport Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000GAWSDG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glc_fabc_BfveGbH2VPEYZ?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

edit: not even 30 minutes later already a dead deal.


----------



## Rocat

xalsx said:


> Not a g shock but the Casio F91W-1 is only $3 on Amazon right now.
> 
> Casio F91W-1 Classic Resin Strap Digital Sport Watch Amazon.com: Casio F91W-1 Classic Resin Strap Digital Sport Watch: Casio: Home Audio & Theater
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> edit: not even 30 minutes later already a dead deal.


I use mine as a desk clock. It was won in a contest by another member and he decided that my son should have it. My son has since grauated to an AWG-M100 that he has worn for a few years now. Try as I might to get him into another G-Shock, he does not want another. .


----------



## FROG

cjbiker said:


> BTW PayPal buyer protection is pretty poor in practice. Most credit cards have fraud protection that's as good or better.


For purchases from unscrupulous sellers, paypal buyer protection is WAY better than a credit card's fraud protection. Fraud protection for credit cards is way too narrowly defined.

With paypal, I can initiate SNAD or DNR claims from random people on the internet if they defraud me. With a credit card, I have zero protections if they send me a paperweight or it gets "lost in the mail."

(The worst is all the people on the net who keep telling me to pay friends or family to try to get around the purchase protection.)


----------



## Widowman

Amazon has the GWM500A-1 on sale for $54. This is one of the lowest prices I’ve seen on a solar atomic g shock.

just 3 weeks ago I bought the black version for $93, for my son. Nice watch.


----------



## Eric.S

deleted


----------



## nonconformulaic

Eric.S said:


> Solar Atomic G for $34 !!!!! Feel like a steal !!!!
> 
> GWM500 solar atomic has been at $54 on and off in the past 1-2 weeks. Today I just found out that if you pay by using certain credit card's cash reward points, you get 40% off eligible purchases (max $20, applicable only to "sold by Amazon.com" items, not third-party sellers).
> 
> So I used some points from my Discover card, and lo and behold, it's $34 !!!
> 
> View attachment 15680135


Has a "weird strap" IMHO (kinda hard and is "oddly contoured" if that makes any sense), but a decent module and is an AMAZING pickup if it fits the wrist for anyone else that can score one for $34!


----------



## Eric.S

nonconformulaic said:


> Has a "weird strap" IMHO (kinda hard and is "oddly contoured" if that makes any sense), but a decent module and is an AMAZING pickup if it fits the wrist for anyone else that can score one for $34!


Agree on the strap, I had this exact model a while back, I remembered it's kinda more stiff than regular G strap, but didn't remember it being a big issue. Worst case I'll flip it and maybe even make a buck or two


----------



## nonconformulaic

Eric.S said:


> Agree on the strap, I had this exact model a while back, I remembered it's kinda more stiff than regular G strap, but didn't remember it being a big issue. Worst case I'll flip it and maybe even make a buck or two


Strap is MUCH stiffer than on most Gs, and has a really weird lug attachment making it impossible to swap out with a "standard" 16 mm spring bar G-Shock strap. Being "between holes" I was always a hard nope within 24 hours, but it is a really nice module, with some of the biggest G-Shock digits ever offered...


----------



## Georgewg

It’s not $34. It’s $54.


----------



## Eric.S

Georgewg said:


> It's not $34. It's $54.


you mileage may vary. I got it for $34 plus tax, paid by entirely credit card cash rewards points after 40% off. See my screenshot. I'm not sure if you need to be a Prime member to have that. I used my Prime member account.


----------



## Racer88

GW-6900 for $74.50 on Amazon right now! Go get'em!









Amazon.com: Casio G-Shock GW6900-1 Men's Tough Solar Black Resin Sport Watch : Casio G-Shock: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio G-Shock GW6900-1 Men's Tough Solar Black Resin Sport Watch and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Georgewg

It’s $76.50


----------



## Chempop

Awesome deal on a used GWS5600: Casio GWS56001JF Wrist Watch for Men 4971850474210 | eBay

Someone snap it up quick!


----------



## Racer88

Chempop said:


> Awesome deal on a used GWS5600: Casio GWS56001JF Wrist Watch for Men 4971850474210 | eBay
> 
> Someone snap it up quick!


It's a nice and COOL watch (*my review here*). I paid $286 for mine. This one is priced at $165 - a substantial discount. Says there is minor scuffing on the strap. Just the one photo, though (that doesn't show the strap, really).


----------



## Chempop

Racer88 said:


> It's a nice and COOL watch (*my review here*). I paid $286 for mine. This one is priced at $165 - a substantial discount. Says there is minor scuffing on the strap.


I think it's the top 3159 module square out there -- even over the GW5000. I'd have bought it instantly if I didn't already have a plethora of black sqaures, now my collection is focussed more on fun colors. The glossy carbon fiber band can easily be replaced, which still leaves you with the clearest positive solar display outside of the B5000/B5600 line. Plus the ultra-lightweight titanium bits and the nicest dial on just about any square imho. Tempting...


----------



## GrouchoM

Do you find this watch louder than the other squares? My Kobe square is louder and I associate that with the Ti backplate.


----------



## Racer88

GrouchoM said:


> Do you find this watch louder than the other squares? My Kobe square is louder and I associate that with the Ti backplate.


I don't know, honestly. I never use alarms on my watches, so I haven't really compared them.


----------



## GrouchoM

Racer88 said:


> I don't know, honestly. I never use alarms on my watches, so I haven't really compared them.


Not even Sig? Do you change modes with the beep on?


----------



## Racer88

GrouchoM said:


> Not even Sig? Do you change modes with the beep on?


Definitely not the sig. But, I do like the beep for mode changes. Lemme go check. 😊

OK... I'm back. Yep. The beep is definitely louder than the other squares. I had never compared side-by-side.


----------



## GrouchoM

Racer88 said:


> Definitely not the sig. But, I do like the beep for mode changes. Lemme go check.
> 
> OK... I'm back. Yep. The beep is definitely louder than the other squares. I had never compared side-by-side.


Time for you to do another article!


----------



## Racer88

GrouchoM said:


> Time for you to do another article!


I already reviewed it. Link in previous post. Here it is again. ?









G-SHOCK GW-S5600-1JF Review - The Truth About Watches


Review of the carbon fiber G-SHOCK GW-S5600-1JF digital watch from Casio. The featherweight JDM model is a jewel in your "Square" collection.




thetruthaboutwatches.com


----------



## GrouchoM

I meant to discuss the volumes. You'll need to budget for an anechoic chamber and a sound meter but it'll be a tax write-off if you get paid for the article... Can you write off the watches, too?


----------



## Racer88

GrouchoM said:


> You'll need to budget for an anechoic chamber and a sound meter but it'll be a tax write-off if you get paid for the article... Can you write off the watches, too?


LOL! I'll have to use the ol' ear-o-meter. It's similar to the "butt dyno" (if you're a car guy).


----------



## xalsx

White 6900 for $69.30 at Walmart



https://www.walmart.com/ip/Casio-Men-s-G-Shock-Digital-Quartz-200M-WR-Shock-Resistant-Watch-Color-White-DW-6900NB-7/46937701



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nonconformulaic

Walmart has the black and yellow PRG-330 for $79 right now. A great option for smaller wrists if you want a solid solar ABC watch and can live without atomic timekeeping.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Casio-Me...-Trek-Watch-PRG330-9A/962310750?selected=true

The Casio Outlet has the black and brownish (?) one for the same price, too.

PRG330-1


----------



## Georgewg

Ugly watch compared to the PRW-3500 Pro Trek model. But nonetheless a good deal if you like the PRG-330-1.


----------



## Georgewg

xalsx said:


> White 6900 for $69.30 at Walmart
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Casio-Men-s-G-Shock-Digital-Quartz-200M-WR-Shock-Resistant-Watch-Color-White-DW-6900NB-7/46937701
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Price has gone up to $111 right now.


----------



## xalsx

That’s sucks. The price is a little wacky on that model anyway. It’s the non solar/atomic version. You can get the solar/atomic model for just a few bucks more on Amazon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumpweed

G-shock 35th Anniversary Dw5735d for $124 (Amazon historical low $120)
All stainless steel case construction.









Casio G-Shock Digital Quartz Hardlex Crystal DW5735D-1B Men's Watch


Resin case with 45.4mm diameter and 14.2mm thickness. Black dial with Black Resin bracelet with Quartz movement, 200M water resistance, Fixed bezel, Hardened Mineral crystal.




www.discountshop.com


----------



## Worker

__





Casio Men's G-shock Tough Sport Watch Gprb10001cr | Non-metal Band | Holiday Gift Guide | Shop The Exchange


Shop Casio Men's G-Shock Tough Sport Watch GPRB10001CR and other name brand Non-Metal Band Holiday Gift Guide at The Exchange. You've earned the right to shop tax free and enjoy FREE shipping!




www.shopmyexchange.com





$510 for a GPR-B1000 Rangeman


----------



## scrumpypaul

UK.

Full metal gold square for less than £350 or silver for £315 with code WSMVC30









Casio G-Shock Full Metal Bluetooth Watch


Casio G-Shock Full Metal Bluetooth Limited Edition GMW-B5000GD-9ER is a trendy watch from G-Shock collection. Material of the case is PVD Gold plated and it has an LCD dial. In regards to the water resistance, the watch has got a resistancy up to 200 metres. This means it can be used for...




www.watchshop.com





Credit to Hadouken! on Hot UK Deals for code.

Code applies to other watches. Take your pick.


----------



## Georgewg

The famous negative display GD100-1BCU is currently for sale for $66.99 with free shipping on eBay. I purchased one last week for $61.99 with free shipping. Had I known that the price was going to go up $5, I would've purchased 1or 2 more. Well, I got lucky yesterday when PayPal gave me a free $100 voucher to reimburse me for the shipping costs that I incurred when I had to ship back to Singapore 4 defective atomic solar prw3500 Pro Trek watches that had the hazing/cloudiness problem underneath the crystal. I used the $100 PayPal voucher last night to grab 2 more of the negative LCD display GD100-1BCU GShock to have a few extra spares on hand before they sell out and are hard to find for under $67 anymore. This is the ONLY negative display G-Shock model that I'm really crazy to own more than one of. The only other negative LCD display G-Shock that I like besides this GD100 model is my negative display GW9400 Green Rangeman.








Casio 51.0mm G-Shock GD100-1B Men's Sports Water Resistant, Digital Watch,Black | eBay


Shock Resistant. Based on the successful analog/digtial GA100 X-large G series, G-Shock introduces an all digital version line-up. Black resin band digital watch with black face. 200M Water Resistant.



www.ebay.com


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Amazon UK have the GW-B5600BC 1BER for £118.23, which isn't bad given its a combi bracelet model, showing 2 in stock









Casio Mens Digital Quartz Watch with Resin Strap GW-B5600BC-1BER : Amazon.co.uk: Watches


Shop Casio Mens Digital Quartz Watch with Resin Strap GW-B5600BC-1BER ✓ free delivery ✓ free returns on eligible orders.



www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## Georgewg

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Amazon UK have the GW-B5600BC 1BER for £118.23, which isn't bad given its a combi bracelet model, showing 2 in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio Mens Digital Quartz Watch with Resin Strap GW-B5600BC-1BER : Amazon.co.uk: Watches
> 
> 
> Shop Casio Mens Digital Quartz Watch with Resin Strap GW-B5600BC-1BER ✓ free delivery ✓ free returns on eligible orders.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.co.uk


The watch that's advertised on Amazon UK is used. There's only 1 in stock right now and the price has dropped down to 109.95 British Pounds.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Georgewg said:


> The watch that's advertised on Amazon UK is used. There's only 1 in stock right now and the price has dropped down to 109.95 British Pounds.


the one i've linked is new at £118.23, still showing 2 in stock, although there is used at £109,


----------



## Pfeffernuss

Since Brexit: very slow to arrive and massive extra costs (UK to Netherlands). 

So, after numerous watches bought over there: never again  Amazon or European sellers only from now on.


----------



## scrumpypaul

UK deal for a nice GBD-100 for about £100 using code FEB10.

Courtesy of MAQ1991 on HotUKDeals,









Men's G-Squad Step Tracker Bluetooth Watch GBD-100-1ER


Men's G-Squad Step Tracker Bluetooth Watch GBD-100-1ER G-Shock Watches 200 Metres, Rubber, Digital, LCD Hillier Jewellers est un site de bijoux fantaisie et de cadeaux. Nous offrons des bijoux et des cadeaux de qualité à des prix impressionnants et 10% de réduction sur votre première commande.




www.hillierjewellers.co.uk


----------



## computer_freak

GA-2100SU for €69,99









Casio G-Shock - GA-2100SU-1AER - Heren - Horloge - 45 mm


Dubbele illuminator Zowel het digitale als analoge gebied van het horloge wordt verlicht als de EL-verlichting wordt ingeschakeld.…




www.dgmoutlet.nl


----------



## G-Shocky

GWM500F2 can be found at Walmart for $25. You won't find it on their website but you can check stock at local stores at link below.









Casio Men's Solar Atomic Digital Black and Blue G-Shock Watch GWM500F-2 - Walmart Inventory Checker - BrickSeek


Items are priced differently from store-to-store. Use BrickSeek's Inventory Checkers to search your item and see its current, real-time stock count and pricing at stores near you.




brickseek.com


----------



## scrumpypaul

UK deal.

Casio F-91W in baby blue for less than a tenner. Orange, pink and black same price.



https://www.argos.co.uk/product/6252450?$ja=tsid%3A11674%7Cprd%3A1546795&utm_source=Pepper+Deals+LTD&utm_medium=affiliates&utm_campaign=www.argos.co.uk&utm_content=14023759&utm_custom1=1546795&utm_custom2=Other&cmpid=cojun&cjevent=6bd481cb72b311eb833900db0a18050c&cjdata=MXxZfDB8WXww&dclid=CjgKEAiA4L2BBhCPuNexypSA3TwSJADtW0800dYkKt8lTAElaXj6HcXAXccRqK0Qjrs6mcQRFvBep_D_BwE


----------



## Greatkingrat

There's a current thread about the Lineage range and in particular the models with the 5161 module.








The Lineage corner ►▼▲◄ open bar, show them


We are several to have a Lineage, it is time to open a thread about this Casio line. Here's mine LCW-M170TD-7AER




www.watchuseek.com





If you like them but your budget can't quite stretch that far, how about this for a deal?








Casio Wave Ceptor Men's Watch WVA-M640TD-1AER : Amazon.co.uk: Watches


Shop Casio Wave Ceptor Men's Watch WVA-M640TD-1AER ✓ free delivery ✓ free returns on eligible orders.



www.amazon.co.uk





At the time of posting, that link was for £95.00 - Casio RRP £190.00


----------



## electric0ant

sodamonkey said:


> Bad news!!
> 
> I was gonna get the standard model after payday in a few days time.
> 
> The black and red are still in stock, but I don't like them.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Just got email this morning saying it was back in stock, and immediately ordered! lol


----------



## sodamonkey

electric0ant said:


> Just got email this morning saying it was back in stock, and immediately ordered! lol


Hey how's things?

I had the email as well, I found out they had the option to tell me when things were back in stock.

I can't get one right now so that's a shame. Hopefully they keep updating their stock as I reckon this bunch will sell quickly again 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## scrumpypaul

UK deal, courtesy of keebb9 on HotUKDeals.

*GA-700SK-1AER for less than £70.....*









Casio Men's Analogue-Digital Quartz Watch with Plastic Strap GA-700SK-1AER : Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors


Casio Men's Analogue-Digital Quartz Watch with Plastic Strap GA-700SK-1AER : Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## Prdrers

The ‘Zon got the GW-6900 for $76.50 again. I snagged one this time. Never owned a regular sized 6900.


----------



## sodamonkey

Maybe not all mega deals, but Jura Watches have nearly all their G's on sale:









G-Shock Watches | Official UK Stockist - Jura Watches


Official G-Shock watches, full collection of men's and ladies' G-Shock watches to buy online. Up to 5 years 0% finance and free delivery available on G-Shock. Authorised Stockists.




www.jurawatches.co.uk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

DW5900-1 (casio.com)

$60


----------



## GaryK30

Spirit of the Watch said:


> DW5900-1 (casio.com)
> 
> $60


Same price for the GLX-5600VH-1 as well. If I didn't already have two GLX-5600-1 with resin swaps I'd pick up the VH.

GLX-5600VH-1


----------



## journeyforce

G-Shocky said:


> GWM500F2 can be found at Walmart for $25. You won't find it on their website but you can check stock at local stores at link below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio Men's Solar Atomic Digital Black and Blue G-Shock Watch GWM500F-2 - Walmart Inventory Checker - BrickSeek
> 
> 
> Items are priced differently from store-to-store. Use BrickSeek's Inventory Checkers to search your item and see its current, real-time stock count and pricing at stores near you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brickseek.com


A fantastic price for a great watch.

I might have been tempted to buy one (or more ) if they were at my local Wally World but the closest one with them in stock is 25 miles away in the hood and I value my car/ car tires over showing up to that place to pick one up.


----------



## G-Shocky

journeyforce said:


> A fantastic price for a great watch.
> 
> I might have been tempted to buy one (or more ) if they were at my local Wally World but the closest one with them in stock is 25 miles away in the hood and I value my car/ car tires over showing up to that place to pick one up.


Haha, my same exact thinking. I would pick one up if I happened to be driving by but don't want to go out of my way.

There are tons of people flipping them on eBay so you can probably find a good deal on there.


----------



## scrumpypaul

UK deal.

Duro from Amazon USA for £42

Deal found on HotUKDeals courtesy of steve_b_333









Casio Casual Watch MDV106-1A : Casio: Amazon.co.uk: Watches


Shop Casio Casual Watch MDV106-1A ✓ free delivery ✓ free returns on eligible orders.



www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## dumpweed

My local Walmart has some double or triple sensor Casio for $20 ~ 30.


----------



## journeyforce

It may or may not be legit but a person on eBAY is sell a bunch of supposedly new GWX-5600 for $118









Casio GWX-5600-1JF Wrist Watch for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Casio GWX-5600-1JF Wrist Watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





If they are legit then it is a deal as it is not much more then a GWM-5610 and has a tide graph and moon phase along with the atomic and solar


----------



## cuica

Very suspicious.



journeyforce said:


> It may or may not be legit but a person on eBAY is sell a bunch of supposedly new GWX-5600 for $118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio GWX-5600-1JF Wrist Watch for sale online | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Casio GWX-5600-1JF Wrist Watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are legit then it is a deal as it is not much more then a GWM-5610 and has a tide graph and moon phase along with the atomic and solar


----------



## Georgewg

cuica said:


> Very suspicious.


You're right. The seller doesn't have any feedback. I would be suspicious too.


----------



## Chempop

I saw the BIN price on those GWX5600 and almost went for it. Then I remembered my 2 boxes are already overflowing.


----------



## electric0ant

Chempop said:


> I saw the BIN price on those GWX5600 and almost went for it. Then I remembered my 2 boxes are already overflowing.


I'm sure that means it's time for another box 😁


----------



## scrumpypaul

Stealth CasioOak, £85 from Amazon UK









Casio Mens Analogue-Digital Quartz Watch with Plastic Strap GA-2100-1A1ER : Amazon.co.uk: Watches


Shop Casio Mens Analogue-Digital Quartz Watch with Plastic Strap GA-2100-1A1ER ✓ free delivery ✓ free returns on eligible orders.



www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

$67 Transparent Casioak ga 2100ske









Amazon.com: G-Shock GA2100SKE-7A Transparent/Black One Size : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy G-Shock GA2100SKE-7A Transparent/Black One Size and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



smile.amazon.com


----------



## Eric.S

Spirit of the Watch said:


> $67 Transparent Casioak ga 2100ske
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: G-Shock GA2100SKE-7A Transparent/Black One Size : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> Buy G-Shock GA2100SKE-7A Transparent/Black One Size and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> smile.amazon.com


They are selling the GA700SKE same transparent version at $67 too.


----------



## Georgewg

Spirit of the Watch said:


> $67 Transparent Casioak ga 2100ske
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: G-Shock GA2100SKE-7A Transparent/Black One Size : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> Buy G-Shock GA2100SKE-7A Transparent/Black One Size and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> smile.amazon.com


It's not $67. It's $200.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Georgewg said:


> It's not $67. It's $200.


Sorry bro you missed it. It got posted on multiple deal threads and sold out fast.

$85 at rejo 





Relojes de Moda







www.relojesdemoda.com





Also, check out TicTacArea.


----------



## horhay86

Georgewg said:


> It's not $67. It's $200.


You're 5 hours late thats why 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Gbd 100








GBD100-1 Watch


A smartphone-enabled G-Shock to track your workouts and never let you down




huckberry.com





And









GBD100-1A7 Watch


A smartphone-enabled G-Shock to track your workouts and never let you down




huckberry.com





$100


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

GW-B5600CT-1ER

City Camouflage Series




> City Camouflage Series was created under the theme Urban Outdoor, which is a combination of urban and outdoor cultures.
> The coloring of this model is basic black with orange and blue accents reminiscent of the neon lights of the city.
> The classic square model GW-B5600CT has a monochrome camouflage pattern on its solar panel.
> This new series provides a selection of designs to fit a wide range of street fashions.











GW-B5600CT-1 | CASIO


From G-SHOCK, the toughness watches that are ever evolving in an endless pursuit of strength, the City Camouflage Series is based on an urban/outdoor theme that combines city culture with the outdoors. Coloring is based on black with orange and blue accents, for a design reminiscent of city...




www.casio-intl.com





Under $110






Buy Casio G-SHOCK GW-B5600CT-1ER watch


Buy Casio GW-B5600CT-1ER G-SHOCK GW-B5600CT-1ER




www.tictacarea.com










G-Shock Casio buy watches - New Casio G-Shock online - Relojesdemoda


Casio G-Shock |Official Casio G-Shock watches distributor in Valencia, online sale at relojesdemoda.com




www.relojesdemoda.com


----------



## babylon19

Thats a good price on the B5600 for the features, colour scheme however is not for me!


----------



## TavisB

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Sorry bro you missed it. It got posted on multiple deal threads and sold out fast.
> 
> $85 at rejo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relojes de Moda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.relojesdemoda.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, check out TicTacArea.


Starting to think I'm not going to get mine. Order went through. I got notification that it shipped with a tracking number. But the tracking number still just says label created and now Amazon says it is "running late". 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

TavisB said:


> Starting to think I'm not going to get mine. Order went through. I got notification that it shipped with a tracking number. But the tracking number still just says label created and now Amazon says it is "running late".
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


That's happened to me before, several times.

Once nothing arrived but it said it did. The other time it did arrive but shipping continued to say it was never sent.

Hopefully, you gets yours soon. Or an update. Not sure if Amazon customer service can help any but it wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Rocat

This new AE-1500WH-1 is now down to under $20 on Amazon. Fair warning, it is a third party seller but it is shipped from Amazon.









Amazon.com: Casio - Mens Digital Sport Watch (AE1500WH-1AV) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio - Mens Digital Sport Watch (AE1500WH-1AV) and other Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Eric.S

Rocat said:


> This new AE-1500WH-1 is now down to under $20 on Amazon. Fair warning, it is a third party seller but it is shipped from Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Casio - Mens Digital Sport Watch (AE1500WH-1AV) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> Buy Casio - Mens Digital Sport Watch (AE1500WH-1AV) and other Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


 that seller "6pm" is a subsidiary of Amazon.


----------



## chimin

Unless I'm missing something glaringly obvious, which happens all the time, the DW 5735e typically goes for a premium on eBay. As of a few moments ago, it remains available at face value here, with free shipping (stateside, presumably). Hope this qualifies/helps someone who regrets not picking one up.


----------



## journeyforce

chimin said:


> Unless I'm missing something glaringly obvious, which happens all the time, the DW 5735e typically goes for a premium on eBay. As of a few moments ago, it remains available at face value here, with free shipping (stateside, presumably). Hope this qualifies/helps someone who regrets not picking one up.


and with Hamilton Jewelers, you can be sure it is 100% real and with a warranty. This is a company that actually commissioned Casio to make a special anniversary G-Shock from them


----------



## nonconformulaic

Apologies if this has already been posted (looked through recent posts and didn't see it), I've been hovering over the "buy now" button for a week, but blue/black GWR-B1000s are available from the Casio Outlet for $510...

ANYBODY, please convince me (and my empty wallet) that I don't need this!!!

GWRB1000-1A1


----------



## kubr1ck

nonconformulaic said:


> Apologies if this has already been posted, I've been hovering over the "buy now" button for a week (looked through recent posts and didn't see it), but blue/black BWR-B1000s are available from the Casio Outlet for $510...
> 
> ANYBODY, please convince me (and my empty wallet) I don't need this!!!
> 
> GWRB1000-1A1


Ahh Casio's first carbon monocoque G. CF bezel, sapphire crystal, titanium hardware. Not too large and light as a feather. And this blue IP version is arguably the best looking (I have a red one that's not for all tastes). A great price for an under-appreciated gem. The only negative is the metal keeper (which I hate) that doesn't appear to be removable as the buckle is fixed to the band (no springbar). I know one member forced it off with pliers and masking tape, but not everyone's willing to manhandle a watch at this price point. Anyways, a great deal. I don't envy your position.


----------



## nonconformulaic

kubr1ck said:


> Ahh Casio's first carbon monocoque G. CF bezel, sapphire crystal, titanium hardware. Not too large and light as a feather. And this blue IP version is arguably the best looking (I have a red one that's not for all tastes). A great price for an under-appreciated gem. The only negative is the metal keeper (which I hate) that doesn't appear to be removable as the buckle is fixed to the band (no springbar). I know one member forced it off with pliers and masking tape, but not everyone's willing to manhandle a watch at this price point. Anyways, a great deal. I don't envy your position.


The exact opposite of the "help" I was hoping for, but you're a big fish on f17 and I absolutely respect your diverse experience and well-informed opinions @kubr1ck...

Cursor is still hovering over the "buy now" button. Will post to a WRUW thread ASAP if I cave.

Wear your (many and amazing) watches in good health!


----------



## oldspice

nonconformulaic said:


> The exact opposite of the "help" I was hoping for, but you're a big fish on f17 and I absolutely respect your diverse experience and well-informed opinions @kubr1ck...
> 
> Cursor is still hovering over the "buy now" button. Will post to a WRUW thread ASAP if I cave.
> 
> Wear your (many and amazing) watches in good health!


Well, not to throw gas on the fire here, but I just picked one of these up from the FS forum and it should be here tomorrow. Look for copious pics in the WRUW threads once it finally arrives!!!!

And, we all know you're going to click that "buy now" button, why don't you just get it over with before the sale ends or they run out!


----------



## nonconformulaic

oldspice said:


> Well, not to throw gas on the fire here, but I just picked one of these up from the FS forum and it should be here tomorrow. Look for copious pics in the WRUW threads once it finally arrives!!!!
> 
> And, we all know you're going to click that "buy now" button, why don't you just get it over with before the sale ends or they run out!


Hope this GIF loads right, but...

under_pressure


----------



## nkwatchy

nonconformulaic said:


> Apologies if this has already been posted (looked through recent posts and didn't see it), I've been hovering over the "buy now" button for a week, but blue/black GWR-B1000s are available from the Casio Outlet for $510...
> 
> ANYBODY, please convince me (and my empty wallet) that I don't need this!!!
> 
> GWRB1000-1A1


Great deal, if you can afford it and it's singing to you, pull the trigger! Can't see you losing much if you flip it.

I used to have the red/gold one and regret selling it.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## babylon19

kubr1ck said:


> The only negative is the metal keeper (which I hate) that doesn't appear to be removable as the buckle is fixed to the band (no springbar). I know one member forced it off with pliers and masking tape, but not everyone's willing to manhandle a watch at this price point. Anyways, a great deal. I don't envy your position.


Have not seen this watch in person but, from pics, a dremel tool would make light work of that metal buckle.


----------



## GrouchoM

nonconformulaic said:


> Apologies if this has already been posted (looked through recent posts and didn't see it), I've been hovering over the "buy now" button for a week, but blue/black GWR-B1000s are available from the Casio Outlet for $510...
> 
> ANYBODY, please convince me (and my empty wallet) that I don't need this!!!
> 
> GWRB1000-1A1


Well, after your Garmin, there no hourly signal and just one alarm/day. Those, and the lack of readability of the stopwatch, were why I opted against it when it was readily available on ebay for $450-ish.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Georgewg

Garmin is a smart watch. It also needs recharging every few days. Solar powered Casio G-Shocks can be recharged while worn on the wrist. Garmin is also more expensive while G-Shocks are more affordable and also more durable than the Garmin.


----------



## GrouchoM

Georgewg said:


> Garmin is a smart watch. It also needs recharging every few days. Solar powered Casio G-Shocks can be recharged while worn on the wrist. Garmin is also more expensive while G-Shocks are more affordable and also more durable than the Garmin.


I'm comparing it to the watch he owns.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Georgewg

Oh ok 👍


----------



## JOHN J.

How can they sell this for $51 on the Casio outlet?


----------



## kenls

More probably relevant to the UK based guys. Ernest Jones has the GMW-B5000GD-1ER on sale for £299.99. LINK (I do think that their Product Description is a bit off though "Created in celebration of G-Shock's 35th anniversary, _collaborating with the planet's "Most Successful Virtual Act", Gorillaz._"?


----------



## Dxnnis

kenls said:


> More probably relevant to the UK based guys. Ernest Jones has the GMW-B5000GD-1ER on sale for £299.99. LINK (I do think that their Product Description is a bit off though "Created in celebration of G-Shock's 35th anniversary, _collaborating with the planet's "Most Successful Virtual Act", Gorillaz._"?


They really don't know do they lol


----------



## CC

kenls said:


> More probably relevant to the UK based guys. Ernest Jones has the GMW-B5000GD-1ER on sale for £299.99. LINK (I do think that their Product Description is a bit off though "Created in celebration of G-Shock's 35th anniversary, _collaborating with the planet's "Most Successful Virtual Act", Gorillaz._"?


Out of stock when you add to basket.
People were adding a £1 item and using a £50 off code to get it for £250.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

CC said:


> Out of stock when you add to basket.
> People were adding a £1 item and using a £50 off code to get it for £250.


myself included, got a lovely swarovski pen refill which was approx 7cm, in a box that was 3 times the size of my letter box, but thats a story for another forum...

anyway, I do love a bargain and i'm actually considering using it as a full time daily beater after seeing the post on the b5000 battle scars thread earlier this week, which now makes a number of my resin squares almost redundant


----------



## Georgewg

Does this UK seller ship to the USA?


----------



## kenls

Georgewg said:


> Does this UK seller ship to the USA?





CC said:


> Out of stock when you add to basket.
> People were adding a £1 item and using a £50 off code to get it for £250.


Doesn't look like its available now (despite 3 showing).


----------



## Georgewg

So he doesn’t ship to the USA? Is that correct?


----------



## kenls

Georgewg said:


> So he doesn't ship to the USA? Is that correct?


Can't find anything on international orders in their Delivery Information page


----------



## JOHN J.

kenls said:


> Can't find anything on international orders in their Delivery Information page


Curious why you don't just contact the seller directly? Then we and you won't have to speculate....


----------



## kenls

JOHN J. said:


> Curious why you don't just contact the seller directly? Then we and you won't have to speculate....


I was only trying to be helpful to @Georgewg


----------



## Georgewg

kenls said:


> I was only trying to be helpful to @Georgewg


You were very helpful to me. I want to thank you. It looks like they don't ship to the USA.


----------



## bsouthard

For anyone still searching for the blacked out GA2100, model GA2100-1A1, I noticed that Jared has them in stock for $99. Here is the link:

https://www.jared.com/casio-gshock-classic-analogdigital-mens-watch-ga21001a1/p/V-302409305

FWIW, they also have the MTGB1000B-1A discounted to $500! I am so tempted to buy one, but I just know it's too big for my 6.5" wrist. A shame. Maybe I'll do it, anyway, if someone doesn't beat me to it. Please, save me money and beat me to it!

https://www.jared.com/casio-gshock-mtg-connected-watch-mtgb1000b1a/p/V-321143202

Brent


----------



## JOHN J.

bsouthard said:


> For anyone still searching for the blacked out GA2100, model GA2100-1A1, I noticed that Jared has them in stock for $99. Here is the link:
> 
> https://www.jared.com/casio-gshock-classic-analogdigital-mens-watch-ga21001a1/p/V-302409305
> 
> FWIW, they also have the MTGB1000B-1A discounted to $500! I am so tempted to buy one, but I just know it's too big for my 6.5" wrist. A shame. Maybe I'll do it, anyway, if someone doesn't beat me to it. Please, save me money and beat me to it!
> 
> https://www.jared.com/casio-gshock-mtg-connected-watch-mtgb1000b1a/p/V-321143202
> 
> Brent


Thank you....I'm about to order one....still hard to find!


----------



## Bkayrac

bsouthard said:


> For anyone still searching for the blacked out GA2100, model GA2100-1A1, I noticed that Jared has them in stock for $99. Here is the link:
> 
> https://www.jared.com/casio-gshock-classic-analogdigital-mens-watch-ga21001a1/p/V-302409305
> 
> FWIW, they also have the MTGB1000B-1A discounted to $500! I am so tempted to buy one, but I just know it's too big for my 6.5" wrist. A shame. Maybe I'll do it, anyway, if someone doesn't beat me to it. Please, save me money and beat me to it!
> 
> https://www.jared.com/casio-gshock-mtg-connected-watch-mtgb1000b1a/p/V-321143202
> 
> Brent


The mtg was originally out of stock, happened to check it again today, and it's back in stock. You can also apply a 25$ off coupon, with free expediated shipping. So I grabbed one for myself.

Thanks


----------



## oldspice

Bkayrac said:


> The mtg was originally out of stock, happened to check it again today, and it's back in stock. You can also apply a 25$ off coupon, with free expediated shipping. So I grabbed one for myself.
> 
> Thanks


And, looks like its out of stock again - good for my wallet!!!!


----------



## Bkayrac

oldspice said:


> And, looks like its out of stock again - good for my wallet!!!!


Still says you can add it to your bag for me.

edit, nevermind I refreshed it's gone.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

bsouthard said:


> For anyone still searching for the blacked out GA2100, model GA2100-1A1, I noticed that Jared has them in stock for $99. Here is the link:
> 
> https://www.jared.com/casio-gshock-classic-analogdigital-mens-watch-ga21001a1/p/V-302409305
> 
> FWIW, they also have the MTGB1000B-1A discounted to $500! I am so tempted to buy one, but I just know it's too big for my 6.5" wrist. A shame. Maybe I'll do it, anyway, if someone doesn't beat me to it. Please, save me money and beat me to it!
> 
> https://www.jared.com/casio-gshock-mtg-connected-watch-mtgb1000b1a/p/V-321143202
> 
> Brent


They also have the hard to find grey version in stock, too!
https://www.jared.com/casio-gshock-classic-analogdigital-mens-watch-ga2110et8a/p/V-302472206


----------



## txchrisp

fresh eddie fresh said:


> They also have the hard to find grey version in stock, too!
> https://www.jared.com/casio-gshock-classic-analogdigital-mens-watch-ga2110et8a/p/V-302472206


I think Casio restocked the grey version today. I just ordered one through g-shock.com.









GA2110ET-8A | Analog-Digital Grey Men's Watch G-SHOCK | CASIO


Learn more about the Men's Grey GA-2110ET-8A from G-SHOCK. Shop this product and other Analog-Digital watches today.




www.gshock.com


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

txchrisp said:


> I think Casio restocked the grey version today. I just ordered one through g-shock.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GA2110ET-8A | Analog-Digital Grey Men's Watch G-SHOCK | CASIO
> 
> 
> Learn more about the Men's Grey GA-2110ET-8A from G-SHOCK. Shop this product and other Analog-Digital watches today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gshock.com


whoops! Sorry about that, I thought those were pretty rare. Nothing like a restock to put an end to that! 😄


----------



## txchrisp

fresh eddie fresh said:


> whoops! Sorry about that, I thought those were pretty rare. Nothing like a restock to put an end to that! 😄


You're all good man! They will probably go quick, I missed them last time so wanted to grab it this time around.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

txchrisp said:


> You're all good man! They will probably go quick, I missed them last time so wanted to grab it this time around.


Keeping with the value topic, if you sign up for the Jarod email list you will get $25 off and free shipping. 😉


----------



## Bkayrac

fresh eddie fresh said:


> Keeping with the value topic, if you sign up for the Jarod email list you will get $25 off and free shipping.


Yeah I know, they actually canceled my order due to no stock sadly, trying to get my local store to order one from a different store, they said they would, so we'll see what happens next week if they come through

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## MomirPeh

I just managed to grab one GA-2100-1A1 from a local store in Czech Republic. I just couldn't pass up the opportunity. I know it's not of much use to you guys, but if someone has a friend here, then you could still get one here as some stores still have them in stock.


----------



## smartcar8

If you’re in Canada (I’m in Toronto) there are some for sale on Kijij - mostly the black versions but Ive also seen the discontinued grey version/GA2110ET-8A


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Jura Watches (C.W Sellors) have a 15% code off G-Shocks and it works on already discounted watches, (GSK15) which, for example, brings the new (Berry?) Red Full Metal B5000 down further to £340, the B5000TCM-2er to £1006, the Navy GA2110 to £76, the black and camo GA2110 to £75, Full Metal AW500 Gold £340 and the same in Silver £306....

they ship interntionally but i'm not sure how worthwhile the discounts are once overseas shipping is included, but for UK buyers theres some good prices

Jura Sale Gs


----------



## Darkchild

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Jura Watches (C.W Sellors) have a 15% code off G-Shocks and it works on already discounted watches, (GSK15) which, for example, brings the new (Berry?) Red Full Metal B5000 down further to £340, the B5000TCM-2er to £1006, the Navy GA2110 to £76, the black and camo GA2110 to £75, Full Metal AW500 Gold £340 and the same in Silver £306
> 
> they ship interntionally but i'm not sure how worthwhile the discounts are once overseas shipping is included, but for UK buyers theres some good prices
> 
> Jura Sale Gs


So I ordered one of the expensive full metal titanium watches from them and had a pretty horrible experience.

I placed an order for a watch that was advertised on the website only to find out a bit later that the watch wasn't actually in stock but was being 'expected'. I emailed to cancel the order, we went back and forth (retention etc) but finally agreed to cancel the order.

A week or so later I got a shipping notification that the watch has shipped. I email them to let them know and they tell me there's nothing they can do and I have to wait to receive the watch, send it back and only then will they issue a refund. It was either an error on their part to not cancel the order or an intentional ploy to not loose a sale - either way it was their error not mine but they refused to issue a refund and contact the shipper to return the watch. I even explained to them that it would be difficult to do that as to receive the watch I'd have to pay customs duties so it was better they contacted the shipper. They essentially told me that was my problem, they wouldn't be paying for any additional costs and they couldn't help me till they got the watch back.

Now this is where it gets interesting...over a month later I still hadn't received the watch. I checked tracking and there were no updates, it had clearly been lost. They still refused to issue a refund to me claiming they couldn't help me till I returned the watch which they erroneously sent and then lost in the post. They refused to try to contact the shipping agents to try to work something out and outright stopped replying my emails. Not once did they make any efforts to actually try to resolve the situation and were just happy to leave me $1,400 out of pocket.

Contrast this with an experience I had with Topper who went out of their way and offered to pay for the FX difference on a PayPal refund that was made in a different currency to the one I paid in. This was me cancelling an order and no guarantee of any repeat business.


----------



## Bkayrac

Darkchild said:


> went back and forth (retention etc) but finally agreed to cancel the order.





Darkchild said:


> So I ordered one of the expensive full metal titanium watches from them and had a pretty horrible experience.
> 
> I placed an order for a watch that was advertised on the website only to find out a bit later that the watch wasn't actually in stock but was being 'expected'. I emailed to cancel the order, we went back and forth (retention etc) but finally agreed to cancel the order.
> 
> A week or so later I got a shipping notification that the watch has shipped. I email them to let them know and they tell me there's nothing they can do and I have to wait to receive the watch, send it back and only then will they issue a refund. It was either an error on their part to not cancel the order or an intentional ploy to not loose a sale - either way it was their error not mine but they refused to issue a refund and contact the shipper to return the watch. I even explained to them that it would be difficult to do that as to receive the watch I'd have to pay customs duties so it was better they contacted the shipper. They essentially told me that was my problem, they wouldn't be paying for any additional costs and they couldn't help me till they got the watch back.
> 
> Now this is where it gets interesting...over a month later I still hadn't received the watch. I checked tracking and there were no updates, it had clearly been lost. They still refused to issue a refund to me claiming they couldn't help me till I returned the watch which they erroneously sent and then lost in the post. They refused to try to contact the shipping agents to try to work something out and outright stopped replying my emails. Not once did they make any efforts to actually try to resolve the situation and were just happy to leave me $1,400 out of pocket.
> 
> Contrast this with an experience I had with Topper who went out of their way and offered to pay for the FX difference on a PayPal refund that was made in a different currency to the one I paid in. This was me cancelling an order and no guarantee of any repeat business.


Should have just charged them back and called it a day, you guys are way too kind lol


----------



## babylon19

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Jura Watches (C.W Sellors) have a 15% code off G-Shocks and it works on already discounted watches, (GSK15) which, for example, brings the new (Berry?) Red Full Metal B5000 down further to £340, the B5000TCM-2er to £1006, the Navy GA2110 to £76, the black and camo GA2110 to £75, Full Metal AW500 Gold £340 and the same in Silver £306
> 
> they ship interntionally but i'm not sure how worthwhile the discounts are once overseas shipping is included, but for UK buyers theres some good prices
> 
> Jura Sale Gs


Also:

GMW-B5000G-2ER works out at £271
GW-B5600SGM-1DR at £149


----------



## Bkayrac

For anyone wondering about that 500$ mtg from Jared. Some around in local stores, if you call a store, can probably order it from them, or do what I did and have your local store ship it to them. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## babylon19

Bkayrac said:


> For anyone wondering about that 500$ mtg from Jared. Some around in local stores, if you call a store, can probably order it from them, or do what I did and have your local store ship it to them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


What MTG is that? I may have missed it - got a link?


----------



## bsouthard

It was the MTGB1000B-1A for $500 at jared.com, but it is no longer listed on their website.


----------



## Bkayrac

bsouthard said:


> It was the MTGB1000B-1A for $500 at jared.com, but it is no longer listed on their website.


Yeah, apparently people were calling my local store that got it for me, trying to get it. So it might not be easy to get anymore.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Georgewg

Rocket1991 said:


> It's all from here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-SHOCK新作を写真で - G-SHOCK初のスマートウオッチ「GSW-H1000」がスポーツマインドを刺激する！
> 
> 
> 登場そのものは告知されていながら、詳細は不明だった「G-SHOCKのスマートウオッチ」がついに公開となった。正式名称は「G-SQUAD PRO（ジー・スクアッド プロ）」。その名からわかる通り、スポーツ＆フィットネスを主眼としたモデルだ。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.mynavi.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was posted in other GSW thread a while ago.
> Burning question why this model is so heavily promoted in India?


Probably because there's a demand for G-Shocks in India.


----------



## oldspice

Looks like Macy's is offering 25% off most, if not all Gs with the coupon code FRIENDS.


----------



## Rocat

Amazon has a limited number of Casio GW-6900 for sale by Amazon for $76.50.



https://www.amazon.com/Casio-G-Shock-GW6900-1-Tough-Solar/dp/B00284ADAI/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=casio+gw6900&qid=1619300107&sr=8-1



I bought and cancelled this one twice. I have too many Casio's already and I have the GW-M530A which is the same functionality.


----------



## Bkayrac

Rocat said:


> n has a limited number of Casio GW-6900 for sale by Amazon for $76.50.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-G-Shoc...1&keywords=casio+gw6900&qid=1619300107&sr=8-1
> I bought and cancelled this one twice. I have too many Casio's already and I have the GW-M530A which is the same functionality.





Rocat said:


> Amazon has a limited number of Casio GW-6900 for sale by Amazon for $76.50.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-G-Shock-GW6900-1-Tough-Solar/dp/B00284ADAI/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=casio+gw6900&qid=1619300107&sr=8-1
> 
> 
> 
> I bought and cancelled this one twice. I have too many Casio's already and I have the GW-M530A which is the same functionality.


Nice find, I have the 5610 that I got for a similar price. Might as well grab the brother as well


----------



## dumpweed

GWM500F-2 $55


















Casio G-Shock GWM500F-2 Solar Multiband 6 Blue Dial Black Resin Band Men's Watch for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Casio G-Shock GWM500F-2 Solar Multiband 6 Blue Dial Black Resin Band Men's Watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Rocat

dumpweed said:


> GWM500F-2 $55
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio G-Shock GWM500F-2 Solar Multiband 6 Blue Dial Black Resin Band Men's Watch for sale online | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Casio G-Shock GWM500F-2 Solar Multiband 6 Blue Dial Black Resin Band Men's Watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Nice find for a great watch. Unfortunately the GW-M5XX series never gets enough love on this forum.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Rocat said:


> Nice find for a great watch. Unfortunately the GW-M5XX series never gets enough love on this forum.


I don't mean this offensively in the slightest but it just has this dorky vibe to it, like a dad would wear it with a sun hat and khaki shorts or something. Or maybe a kid


----------



## Rocat

toomuchdamnrum said:


> I don't mean this offensively in the slightest but it just has this dorky vibe to it, like a dad would wear it with a sun hat and khaki shorts or something. Or maybe a kid


I don't like the blue version but the standard version I like. It has larger digits for my old Dad eyes and the same functionality as the GW-6900. And for a typically lower price than the GW-6900 for my budget conscious Dad wallet. lol


----------



## Rocat

Double post


----------



## colorblind

Rocat said:


> Amazon has a limited number of Casio GW-6900 for sale by Amazon for $76.50.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-G-Shock-GW6900-1-Tough-Solar/dp/B00284ADAI/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=casio+gw6900&qid=1619300107&sr=8-1
> 
> 
> 
> I bought and cancelled this one twice. I have too many Casio's already and I have the GW-M530A which is the same functionality.


That's a good deal............I purchased this in Jan from Walmart for the same price.


----------



## oldspice

toomuchdamnrum said:


> I don't mean this offensively in the slightest but it just has this dorky vibe to it, like a dad would wear it with a sun hat and khaki shorts or something. Or maybe a kid


What's wrong with khaki shorts and sun hats? They go great with my white knee socks and sandals!


----------



## James142

oldspice said:


> What's wrong with khaki shorts and sun hats? They go great with my white knee socks and sandals!


That's ridiculous 

It's _black_ knee socks and sandals that go with that ensemble  SMH

It's what attracts the ladies


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

toomuchdamnrum said:


> I don't mean this offensively in the slightest but it just has this dorky vibe to it, like a dad would wear it with a sun hat and khaki shorts or something. Or maybe a kid


This Navy SEAL *is* wearing a sun hat...

From "Act of Valor" to USAF...


----------



## Pankrates

Darkchild said:


> So I ordered one of the expensive full metal titanium watches from them and had a pretty horrible experience.
> 
> I placed an order for a watch that was advertised on the website only to find out a bit later that the watch wasn't actually in stock but was being 'expected'. I emailed to cancel the order, we went back and forth (retention etc) but finally agreed to cancel the order.
> 
> A week or so later I got a shipping notification that the watch has shipped. I email them to let them know and they tell me there's nothing they can do and I have to wait to receive the watch, send it back and only then will they issue a refund. It was either an error on their part to not cancel the order or an intentional ploy to not loose a sale - either way it was their error not mine but they refused to issue a refund and contact the shipper to return the watch. I even explained to them that it would be difficult to do that as to receive the watch I'd have to pay customs duties so it was better they contacted the shipper. They essentially told me that was my problem, they wouldn't be paying for any additional costs and they couldn't help me till they got the watch back.
> 
> Now this is where it gets interesting...over a month later I still hadn't received the watch. I checked tracking and there were no updates, it had clearly been lost. They still refused to issue a refund to me claiming they couldn't help me till I returned the watch which they erroneously sent and then lost in the post. They refused to try to contact the shipping agents to try to work something out and outright stopped replying my emails. Not once did they make any efforts to actually try to resolve the situation and were just happy to leave me $1,400 out of pocket.
> 
> Contrast this with an experience I had with Topper who went out of their way and offered to pay for the FX difference on a PayPal refund that was made in a different currency to the one I paid in. This was me cancelling an order and no guarantee of any repeat business.


That's awful. Did you get your money back in the end?


----------



## dumpweed

Amazon has GWB5600DC-1 for $99









Amazon.com: GWB5600DC-1 : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy GWB5600DC-1 and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## babylon19

GW-B5600BC-1BER on Amazon UK for £117.21 currently. Good deal considering it comes with the combi bracelet.









Casio Mens Digital Quartz Watch with Resin Strap GW-B5600BC-1BER : Amazon.co.uk: Watches


Shop Casio Mens Digital Quartz Watch with Resin Strap GW-B5600BC-1BER ✓ free delivery ✓ free returns on eligible orders.



www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## bsouthard

babylon19 said:


> GW-B5600BC-1BER on Amazon UK for £117.21 currently. Good deal considering it comes with the combi bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio Mens Digital Quartz Watch with Resin Strap GW-B5600BC-1BER : Amazon.co.uk: Watches
> 
> 
> Shop Casio Mens Digital Quartz Watch with Resin Strap GW-B5600BC-1BER ✓ free delivery ✓ free returns on eligible orders.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.co.uk


That's a great deal, but it looks like it's over now. Shows as £184.50 now.


----------



## scrumpypaul

bsouthard said:


> That's a great deal, but it looks like it's over now. Shows as £184.50 now.


No - still that price - look at "other sellers" on the right side of the page.


----------



## EZ01

Grey Casioak. Email sign up for 20% off for a total of $88.



https://www.tillys.com/product/g-shock-ga2110et-8a-watch/39814411501.html


----------



## spicynoodle

EZ01 said:


> Grey Casioak. Email sign up for 20% off for a total of $88.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.tillys.com/product/g-shock-ga2110et-8a-watch/39814411501.html


They also have other colors (and other Gs), and based on my signing up a moment ago it should work on those as well. Well-spotted, thank you!


----------



## babylon19

bsouthard said:


> That's a great deal, but it looks like it's over now. Shows as £184.50 now.


Yup, looks like the price is back up now.


----------



## FROG

Macy’s is offering 25% off on the $399 GBD-H1000, bringing the watch to $299.

So hard for me to resist...


----------



## Ferretnose

GWM5610-1 for $93.62 on Amazon (USA) this a.m.


----------



## gshocked_extreme

FROG said:


> Macy's is offering 25% off on the $399 GBD-H1000, bringing the watch to $299.
> 
> So hard for me to resist...


Thanks for sharing, now im thinking about getting a RED GBD H1000 after seeing this.


----------



## scrumpypaul

Very niche here. But if people are local to the North East of England there are a few reasonable deals to be had at Chappelle Jewellers at Dalton Park retail outlet (known locally as the Murton MetroCentre.....).

I spotted a few jelly squares for £71-83-ish and a very uncommon DW5600DC-2, light blue denim with white face for just £41. New.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## G-Shocky

Jared's has a couple color variations of the GA2110 for $110 then $25 off with email signup. Not a place I would typically buy a watch but that is a good deal.


----------



## G-Shocky

G-Shocky said:


> Jared's has a couple color variations of the GA2110 for $110 then $25 off with email signup. Not a place I would typically buy a watch but that is a good deal.


Take off another 15% with Rakuten Cash back.


----------



## scrumpypaul

UK deal.

AE-3000W for £22.49 at Argos.



https://www.argos.co.uk/product/7258831


----------



## Toddy101

Not sure if they ship abroad (and know some people don't like this version) but thought this was an OK deal from Watch Nation in the UK:


Seems to be £300 everywhere else.


----------



## bsouthard

Toddy101 said:


> Not sure if they ship abroad (and know some people don't like this version) but thought this was an OK deal from Watch Nation in the UK:
> 
> 
> Seems to be £300 everywhere else.


Your link isn't showing for me.


----------



## babylon19

It is not a link, just a photo...

This is the correct link Casio Gravitymaster Quartz Black Dial Resin Strap Men's Watch GR-B200-1AER - WatchNation

But now showing out of stock


----------



## Bkayrac

Anyone remember one of the websites that sells higher end gshocks and others. I believe it was outwest, cali. I thought it was azfinetime, but it's not, and can't remember for the life of me.


----------



## GaryK30

Bkayrac said:


> Anyone remember one of the websites that sells higher end gshocks and others. I believe it was outwest, cali. I thought it was azfinetime, but it's not, and can't remember for the life of me.


Topper?









Topper Fine Jewelers


A family-owned store and authorized dealer of luxury watch brands such as OMEGA, Breitling, Grand Seiko, Blancpain, Glashütte Original, Zenith, Oris, Zodiac, Seiko and more. We also feature an extensive collection of bridal and fashion jewelry from designer brands including Tacori, Marco Bicego...




topperjewelers.com


----------



## Bkayrac

GaryK30 said:


> Topper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topper Fine Jewelers
> 
> 
> A family-owned store and authorized dealer of luxury watch brands such as OMEGA, Breitling, Grand Seiko, Blancpain, Glashütte Original, Zenith, Oris, Zodiac, Seiko and more. We also feature an extensive collection of bridal and fashion jewelry from designer brands including Tacori, Marco Bicego...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topperjewelers.com


That's the one, thanks!

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chempop

[EDIT: both are sold, I hope someone here was able to scoop them up!]

Not my auctions, but a good deals I thought maybe someone would want to jump on:

Used/Excellent GW5000

Used/Excellent DW5030C


----------



## scrumpypaul

Black / positive AE-1500 for £25 Amazon. Choose other sellers for this price.









Casio Unisex-Adults Digital Quartz Watch with Plastic Strap AE-1500WH-1AVEF : Amazon.co.uk: Watches


Shop Casio Unisex-Adults Digital Quartz Watch with Plastic Strap AE-1500WH-1AVEF ✓ free delivery ✓ free returns on eligible orders.



www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## scrumpypaul

scrumpypaul said:


> Black / positive AE-1500 for £25 Amazon. Choose other sellers for this price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio Unisex-Adults Digital Quartz Watch with Plastic Strap AE-1500WH-1AVEF : Amazon.co.uk: Watches
> 
> 
> Shop Casio Unisex-Adults Digital Quartz Watch with Plastic Strap AE-1500WH-1AVEF ✓ free delivery ✓ free returns on eligible orders.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.co.uk


The deal for the black/positive one has gone, but the dark grey/neg version is now £25 - again, choose other sellers for this price.









Casio Unisex-Adults Digital Quartz Watch with Plastic Strap AE-1500WH-8BVEF : Amazon.co.uk: Watches


Shop Casio Unisex-Adults Digital Quartz Watch with Plastic Strap AE-1500WH-8BVEF ✓ free delivery ✓ free returns on eligible orders.



www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## GaryK30

PacParts Memorial Day sale.

*SAVE 15%*
*PROMO CODE: PACP15

Online Sale Only
*
Enter promo code PACP15 at checkout, you'll get 15% off all items.

Expires: Tuesday June 1st at 1pm PST.






Consumer Electronic Parts and Accessories at PacParts, Inc.


Distributor of consumer electronics parts and accessories for leading manufacturers.




www.pacparts.com


----------



## eightbells

GaryK30 said:


> PacParts Memorial Day sale.
> 
> *SAVE 15%*
> *PROMO CODE: PACP15
> 
> Online Sale Only*
> 
> Enter promo code PACP15 at checkout, you'll get 15% off all items.
> 
> Expires: Tuesday June 1st at 1pm PST.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consumer Electronic Parts and Accessories at PacParts, Inc.
> 
> 
> Distributor of consumer electronics parts and accessories for leading manufacturers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pacparts.com


Of course they have a coupon now, after I just placed a big order last week. Oh well, now I'll go ahead and pick up the parts I was on the fence on.


----------



## RJM

Excellent Field Watch for Casio on sale the weekend.


Amazon.com


----------



## Chempop

@GaryK30 You beat me to it, was about to post the code.

I am very tempted to get a combi for my GW5600J, it says they are still available to order which sorta surprises me -- although I know sometimes that can be not up to date.
The strap on that puppy is way too long and it has always annoyed me.


----------



## sodamonkey

The new AE-1500WH is in stock at Great Watches, all three models:









Search: 3 results found for "Ae-1500wh"


great quality and 100 percent authentic Casio watches to the UK and the rest of the world. Affordable prices and FREE SHIPPING with no minimum order.




www.greatwatches.co.uk





£22.95 with free shipping, (to the UK at least, not sure what they do for other countries?).

They are US based. I've used them before with no issues to the UK.

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## FarmeR57

Hey guys I think Pac Parts has had a promo code for Father's Day in the past. Any word of one this year?
Maybe not so close after the Memorial Day special?


----------



## mcmen

Anyone stll looking for a nasa square ?









DW5600NASA21-1 White/Black


G-Shock DW5600NASA21-1 White/Black, available now, online at Bodega.




bdgastore.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

mcmen said:


> Anyone stll looking for a nasa square ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DW5600NASA21-1 White/Black
> 
> 
> G-Shock DW5600NASA21-1 White/Black, available now, online at Bodega.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdgastore.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bought it this morning and just got the email that it was oversold and my order is cancelled. Very bummed


----------



## peterbee

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Bought it this morning and just got the email that it was oversold and my order is cancelled. Very bummed


Copying from the NASA21 thread. In stock as of now:









G-Shock DW5600NASA21-1 'All Systems Go' Watch - Resin White


Find the latest Casio G-SHOCK homage to NASA at MODA3.com! Limited Edition watch that won't last long!




www.moda3.com


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

peterbee said:


> Copying from the NASA21 thread. In stock as of now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Shock DW5600NASA21-1 'All Systems Go' Watch - Resin White
> 
> 
> Find the latest Casio G-SHOCK homage to NASA at MODA3.com! Limited Edition watch that won't last long!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.moda3.com


They still have the King of Beers, too.
G-Shock x Budweiser DW5600BUD20 Watch - Red/White

Sticking with the deal spotting theme, Bodega has a great deal on this one, mine just came in today:

GM6900B-4 Red $132 (was $220)


----------



## VincentG

Just an FYI even though the Duro has no marlin dial and caseback anymore the Amazon stock still does, I bought a blue one for my son and he got a black one for his bf surfing buddy, both Marlins.
Heck of a watch for under $50.


----------



## Rocat

I'm not starting another thread for this but is anyone actually expecting any great deals from Amazon Prime Days? 

I for one have been let down over the past few years but I still have a few watches saved on Amazon to keep any eye on. The GW-6900 finally fell below $90USD today. But it needs to come down to $76 like it was earlier this year before I pull the trigger.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Rocat said:


> I'm not starting another thread for this but is anyone actually expecting any great deals from Amazon Prime Days?
> 
> I for one have been let down over the past few years but I still have a few watches saved on Amazon to keep any eye on. The GW-6900 finally fell below $90USD today. But it needs to come down to $76 like it was earlier this year before I pull the trigger.


Never really looked too hard at Gs but me and my wife called it the Amazon garage sale because it usually end up being a bunch of random junk. Camelcamelcamel is our friend


----------



## NOT_ENOUGH_CASIOS

Rocat said:


> I'm not starting another thread for this but is anyone actually expecting any great deals from Amazon Prime Days?
> 
> I for one have been let down over the past few years but I still have a few watches saved on Amazon to keep any eye on. The GW-6900 finally fell below $90USD today. But it needs to come down to $76 like it was earlier this year before I pull the trigger.


I'll have a poke around on Prime Day but the only one I've been looking at recently is the GA2100, and camelcamelamel says that it is already at its lowest price ever (70 quid here in the UK). I'm not expecting much of a discount under that.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

GWB5600DC-1
$107
Amazon.com: Casio G-Shock GWB5600DC-1 Digital Camouflage Black Digital Square Mens Watch: Clothing






Not a bad price I suppose


----------



## journeyforce

Rocat said:


> I'm not starting another thread for this but is anyone actually expecting any great deals from Amazon Prime Days?
> 
> I for one have been let down over the past few years but I still have a few watches saved on Amazon to keep any eye on. The GW-6900 finally fell below $90USD today. But it needs to come down to $76 like it was earlier this year before I pull the trigger.


Yea that $90 deal is piss poor. I was able to get a GW-6900 from Kohls for around $75 out the door using a code (first time I actually got a "deal" at Kohls)


----------



## Rocat

And Amazon is doing what I thought they would with Casio watches, no deals so far for Prime. I hope that changes but I'm not holding my breath.

Not a Casio Deal but you all know it is a better ABC watch. The Garmin Instinct (non solar) is down to $169 on Amazon at the moment. That's $30 cheaper than when I bought it two years ago.









Amazon.com: Garmin 010-02064-00 Instinct, Rugged Outdoor Watch with GPS, Features Glonass and Galileo, Heart Rate Monitoring and 3-Axis Compass, Graphite : Everything Else


Amazon.com: Garmin 010-02064-00 Instinct, Rugged Outdoor Watch with GPS, Features Glonass and Galileo, Heart Rate Monitoring and 3-Axis Compass, Graphite : Everything Else



www.amazon.com


----------



## Rocat

I found one deal that is not even a Prime day deal. The G-2310R non atomic G-Shock is down to $61.99. It was at $63.00 so not much of a drop but it's the only Casio deal I've seen all day. The GW2310 is $83.00









Amazon.com: Casio G-Shock G2310R-1 Men's Solar Black Resin Sport Watch : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio G-Shock G2310R-1 Men's Solar Black Resin Sport Watch and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Rocat said:


> And Amazon is doing what I thought they would with Casio watches, no deals so far for Prime. I hope that changes but I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> Not a Casio Deal but you all know it is a better ABC watch. The Garmin Instinct (non solar) is down to $169 on Amazon at the moment. That's $30 cheaper than when I bought it two years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Garmin 010-02064-00 Instinct, Rugged Outdoor Watch with GPS, Features Glonass and Galileo, Heart Rate Monitoring and 3-Axis Compass, Graphite : Everything Else
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Garmin 010-02064-00 Instinct, Rugged Outdoor Watch with GPS, Features Glonass and Galileo, Heart Rate Monitoring and 3-Axis Compass, Graphite : Everything Else
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


What's funny is if you search G Shock and then turn on the Prime Day filter, you get a bunch of frankenstein copycat Gs haha


----------



## GrouchoM

toomuchdamnrum said:


> What's funny is if you search G Shock and then turn on the Prime Day filter, you get a bunch of frankenstein copycat Gs haha
> 
> View attachment 15954540


I don't see it as funny. I see it as a bait & switch tactic trying to get people to accidentally order a bogus watch. It should be against the law.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

GrouchoM said:


> I don't see it as funny. I see it as a bait & switch tactic trying to get people to accidentally order a bogus watch. It should be against the law.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


It's Amazon being Amazon. Unfortunately once you are pretty much the only game in town you can do whatever you like... and they do.


----------



## Chempop

You think selling a off brand is bad, they actually sell counterfeit name brand stuff.

Good interview if you want to learn more: link

The relevant part:


Spoiler



"DAVIES: And you describe a fascinating moment where one of these businesses is dealing with the fact that - I believe it was the school district that has, you know, talked to Amazon and they're going to offer this terrific program where you'll get Amazon products and they'll offer third - you know, other companies' products on their website. And then one of these local companies did some research about prices and about products and went to talk to the school district and said there are some things you should know. Tell us about that.

MACGILLIS: Yeah. So he was this very charismatic, kind of feisty office supply company owner called Sandy Grodin (ph). And while he was getting this sort of pressuring call from some very young Amazon salespeople urging him to come to the marketplace - you know, basically you better do this or else because everyone's doing it and this is where the world is heading - while he was actually on the phone with them, he had one of his employees check the prices of some basic office supply products on Amazon. And he was stunned to see just how low the price was, a price that he would never be able to make any money from. And he looked into it and discovered that, in fact, that product was a counterfeit product. This is a big problem on Amazon. A lot of products are that are offered at seemingly, you know, bargain prices are, in fact, counterfeits.

DAVIES: And it's a brand name. It presents itself to be a certain brand name, right? And it isn't.

MACGILLIS: It isn't. And what you're going to get in the mail, if you get it at all, is not what you were - what you thought you had bought.

DAVIES: Did Amazon say anything about the counterfeit products?

MACGILLIS: Amazon has acknowledged for a while now that this is a problem and that they are, you know, trying to deal with the counterfeit problem."]


----------



## adnj

toomuchdamnrum said:


> What's funny is if you search G Shock and then turn on the Prime Day filter, you get a bunch of frankenstein copycat Gs haha
> 
> View attachment 15954540


It's just Amazon's servers executing a fuzzy search that helps many, many of their customers. Because two of those results are "Prime Day Deals" and the actual search term is "g-shock".










Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## sodamonkey

G-Shock UK Summer Sale on now!

*24 Hrs only*

This was sent to me as a VIP member to buy before the main sale starts tomorrow 1st July.

Some absolutely great prices!!





__





sale exclusive | Casio G-SHOCK


Built from a mission by creator Mr Kikuo Ibe to create the unbreakable watch, G-SHOCK is the watch that stunned the world with a concept for toughness that defied conventional watch-making logic. G-SHOCK creates technologically advanced watches that can resist gravity, freezing temperatures...




g-shock.co.uk





Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

sodamonkey said:


> G-Shock UK Summer Sale on now!
> 
> *24 Hrs only*
> 
> This was sent to me as a VIP member to buy before the main sale starts tomorrow 1st July.
> 
> Some absolutely great prices!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sale exclusive | Casio G-SHOCK
> 
> 
> Built from a mission by creator Mr Kikuo Ibe to create the unbreakable watch, G-SHOCK is the watch that stunned the world with a concept for toughness that defied conventional watch-making logic. G-SHOCK creates technologically advanced watches that can resist gravity, freezing temperatures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g-shock.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


I got this, however I googled the GST B300 with extra straps having seen it at Ernest Jones for £259 and Google shows the sale price at G Shock UK at £199, VIP or not 🤣

I held off buying anyway and now that one's gone

Metal bezel 6900 for around 100 looks good too 👍


----------



## sodamonkey

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> I got this, however I googled the GST B300 with extra straps having seen it at Ernest Jones for £259 and Google shows the sale price at G Shock UK at £199, VIP or not
> 
> I held off buying anyway and now that one's gone
> 
> Metal bezel 6900 for around 100 looks good too


I thought it probably wasn't special prices for VIPs, rather just early access.

It's a pity they don't allow any discount codes on their sale watches, just tried that and no joy

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Dupe 😶


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

sodamonkey said:


> I thought it probably wasn't special prices for VIPs, rather just early access.
> 
> It's a pity they don't allow any discount codes on their sale watches, just tried that and no joy
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


😟

The G Steel B300 is showing back in stock again so I grabbed one, TCB takes off £21.19 too 👍, now I have to decide which one has to go to make way for it...


----------



## sodamonkey

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> The G Steel B300 is showing back in stock again so I grabbed one, TCB takes off £21.19 too , now I have to decide which one has to go to make way for it...


"TCB"?

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

sodamonkey said:


> "TCB"?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Top CashBack


----------



## sodamonkey

CC said:


> Top CashBack


Ah, ok. I might have a look at that then, cheers CC

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## scrumpypaul

sodamonkey said:


> Ah, ok. I might have a look at that then, cheers CC
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Get a referral code off Beefy and he'll get a few quid for recommending you.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

They've declined my cashback for some reason, I wonder if sale is excluded, i'll appeal that anyway


----------



## scrumpypaul

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> They've declined my cashback for some reason, I wonder if sale is excluded, i'll appeal that anyway


I struck lucky when I bought my GA2100 last year but they're not exactly reliable at times.

Still, I've had well over a grand out of TCB over the years.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Not exactly a deal because it's msrp but for all the US buyers who are looking for the Hidden Coast blue/orange jellies, Bodega has them in stock atm


----------



## GaryK30

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Not exactly a deal because it's msrp but for all the US buyers who are looking for the Hidden Coast blue/orange jellies, Bodega has them in stock atm


According to Gsyoku on YouTube, the Hidden Coast models are already discontinued, so they are likely to go up in price in the near future.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Rose Gold B5000 Full Metal Square Half Price at Jura Watches / C.W Sellors £249 - *SOLD OUT*


----------



## aj11fan

GA2100 triple black for retail.



https://www.macys.com/shop/product/g-shock-mens-analog-digital-black-resin-strap-watch-45.4mm?ID=10203936&CategoryID=47665


----------



## Ferretnose

Macy's out of the triple black. But if you've been having trouble finding an MTGB2000PH2A Blue Phoenix, as of Sunday morning Macy's does have those at retail ($1,100.) Although they describe it as "Jelly Blue Resin."


----------



## Bkayrac

Ferretnose said:


> Macy's out of the triple black. But if you've been having trouble finding an MTGB2000PH2A Blue Phoenix, as of Sunday morning Macy's does have those at retail ($1,100.) Although they describe it as "Jelly Blue Resin."


Macy's is out of stock, but bere jewelers says they still have them at retail, authorized retailer etc.









Casio 576-2002069


G-SHOCK LTD EDITION MTGB2000PH-2A BLUE PHOENIX




www.berejewelers.com





Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

Casio GW-6900 is $82.99 at Amazon now. It is not as low as the $76 it has been but it is close enough that I pulled the trigger. With inflation here to stay for a while it might not get lower for some time.









Amazon.com: Casio G-Shock GW6900-1 Men's Tough Solar Black Resin Sport Watch : Casio G-Shock: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio G-Shock GW6900-1 Men's Tough Solar Black Resin Sport Watch and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Chempop

Rocat said:


> Casio GW-6900 is $82.99 at Amazon now.


I have a feeling we'll see the 'U' version in a month or so.


----------



## Rocat

Chempop said:


> I have a feeling we'll see the 'U' version in a month or so.


Not a fan of bright LED I prefer EL. The updates are minimal since I have the GD-350


----------



## CasioVibe

Rocat said:


> Not a fan of bright LED I prefer EL. The updates are minimal since I have the GD-350


Same here Rocat, I much prefer the EL because it just looks better and it is more uniformed throughout the display, more visibly attractive than a plain bright white led.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaredNish

Dillards.com if you are interested in a GA-2100ske-7a $110 guaranteed authentic and I believe free shipping.


----------



## Rocat

Not a deal but more of a bargain. The negative lcd version of the AE-1500 is under $20USD from Amazon. Delivery states August 10-13 but we all know they under promise and over perform with delivery times.






Amazon.com: Casio Men's Quartz Resin Strap, Blue, 27.63 Casual Watch (Model: AE-1500WH-8BVCF) : Electronics


Amazon.com: Casio Men's Quartz Resin Strap, Blue, 27.63 Casual Watch (Model: AE-1500WH-8BVCF) : Electronics



www.amazon.com


----------



## BikerJeff

Deal here for UK buyers. Just bought this Edifice at what i feel is a great price of £76.50 with code EXTRA20.









Casio Edifice Watch ECB-10PB-1AEF


Casio ECB-10PB-1AEF is a functional and very impressive Gents watch from Edifice Bluetooth collection. Material of the case is Stainless Steel while the dial colour is Black. The features of the watch include (among others) a chronograph as well as an alarm. 100 metres water resistance will...




www.watchshop.com


----------



## Rocat

BikerJeff said:


> Deal here for UK buyers. Just bought this Edifice at what i feel is a great price of £76.50 with code EXTRA20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio Edifice Watch ECB-10PB-1AEF
> 
> 
> Casio ECB-10PB-1AEF is a functional and very impressive Gents watch from Edifice Bluetooth collection. Material of the case is Stainless Steel while the dial colour is Black. The features of the watch include (among others) a chronograph as well as an alarm. 100 metres water resistance will...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchshop.com


Here is a video. I like the look of the SS version. It would be nicer, imo, if it was brushed SS.


----------



## BikerJeff

Rocat said:


> Here is a video. I like the look of the SS version. It would be nicer, imo, if it was brushed SS.


There's 8 different colour combos in these models, but as i dont have a black ion ss case in my collection i was glad to get this. Especially at the price.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

BikerJeff said:


> Deal here for UK buyers. Just bought this Edifice at what i feel is a great price of £76.50 with code EXTRA20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio Edifice Watch ECB-10PB-1AEF
> 
> 
> Casio ECB-10PB-1AEF is a functional and very impressive Gents watch from Edifice Bluetooth collection. Material of the case is Stainless Steel while the dial colour is Black. The features of the watch include (among others) a chronograph as well as an alarm. 100 metres water resistance will...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchshop.com


EXTRA25 *

also, buying 2 gets a further 20% off one (so £137.30 for 2, £68.85 each)


----------



## BikerJeff

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> EXTRA25 *
> 
> also, buying 2 gets a further 20% off one (so £137.30 for 2, £68.85 each)


Yes, my bad for the tryping errot.


----------



## sodamonkey

Some new additions to the G-Shock UK Summer Sale, ½ price too:






G-SHOCK Sale | Casio G-SHOCK


Built from a mission by creator Mr Kikuo Ibe to create the unbreakable watch, G-SHOCK is the watch that stunned the world with a concept for toughness that defied conventional watch-making logic. G-SHOCK creates technologically advanced watches that can resist gravity, freezing temperatures...




g-shock.co.uk





Screenshots:
















Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

sodamonkey said:


> Some new additions to the G-Shock UK Summer Sale, ½ price too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-SHOCK Sale | Casio G-SHOCK
> 
> 
> Built from a mission by creator Mr Kikuo Ibe to create the unbreakable watch, G-SHOCK is the watch that stunned the world with a concept for toughness that defied conventional watch-making logic. G-SHOCK creates technologically advanced watches that can resist gravity, freezing temperatures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g-shock.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


All these appear to accept discount codes, certainly the 041C3GSHOCK 10% one, I can't try student or bluelight etc


----------



## sodamonkey

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> All these appear to accept discount codes, certainly the 041C3GSHOCK 10% one, I can't try student or bluelight etc


Yeah, just tried my forces discount and it was accepted.

Odd because none of the first batch of sales the other week would let me use it!

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

sodamonkey said:


> Yeah, just tried my forces discount and it was accepted.
> 
> Odd because none of the first batch of sales the other week would let me use it!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


yeh I think whoever added this next batch has just overlooked it, same happened when the 12 days of christmas codes still worked on the boxing day items after that first promo finished

I never saw the appeal of the AWM-500, but i'm a sucker for a good discount on a sale item, need to decide which ones to talk myself out of


----------



## sodamonkey

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> yeh I think whoever added this next batch has just overlooked it, same happened when the 12 days of christmas codes still worked on the boxing day items after that first promo finished
> 
> I never saw the appeal of the AWM-500, but i'm a sucker for a good discount on a sale item, need to decide which ones to talk myself out of


I wonder how long it's running for this time?

No funds just now but I get paid next Fri. The DWE is very strongly calling me, especially at £99 after discount!

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

sodamonkey said:


> I wonder how long it's running for this time?
> 
> No funds just now but I get paid next Fri. The DWE is very strongly calling me, especially at £99 after discount!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


i'm tempted by the silver AWM with black dial, and theres loads of room on my credit card which gives me time to flip one of my others

I dunno what it is but I can't bring myself to pick up any 3229 spec for more than £50 unless its an anniversary screwback


----------



## sodamonkey

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> I dunno what it is but I can't bring myself to pick up any 3229 spec for more than £50 unless its an anniversary screwback


I get what you mean, I just think the price I can get it for is way to good to pass up.

Funny thing is that the blurb still includes this:










Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Jud-69

I’ve ordered a GBD200 and a AWM500d. I’m not sure how much I’ll wear the AWM, but at £202.50 it was too good to pass on. It looks such a work of art, I’ll enjoy looking at it if nothing else.


----------



## kubr1ck

Jud-69 said:


> I've ordered a GBD200 and a AWM500d. I'm not sure how much I'll wear the AWM, but at £202.50 it was too good to pass on. It looks such a work of art, I'll enjoy looking at it if nothing else.


The AWM is an under-appreciated line. Modern update with vintage aesthetics. Full-metal, tough solar, MB6, screwdown caseback. I love mine. Congrats on yours.


----------



## Jud-69

kubr1ck said:


> The AWM is an under-appreciated line. Modern update with vintage aesthetics. Full-metal, tough solar, MB6, screwdown caseback. I love mine. Congrats on yours.
> View attachment 16019864


Thanks, the retro/modern take really appeals, I've gone for silver/black dial. Yours looks great.


----------



## dumpweed

GW-B5600BC $157.5 from SD








Amazon.com: Casio G-Shock Bluetooth Watch GW-B5600BC-1BER, Black : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio G-Shock Bluetooth Watch GW-B5600BC-1BER, Black and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## scrumpypaul

Jud-69 said:


> Thanks, the retro/modern take really appeals, I've gone for silver/black dial. Yours looks great.


They've upped the prices. Cheeky.


----------



## Rocat

I was on eBay and came across this merchant called Jewelrydealdays. I assume they are a lquidator. They have a very limited quantity of the GWM500A, the DW-9052GBX-1A9, and the GD-350-1C. All are listed for $29.00. I also spot a GAS-100B-1A2 (the one with the blue bezel) for $29.00. The rating shows a good score and they have plenty of feedback. I skipped on the GWM500A and the GD-350-1C. I already have the 500A and I think that blue on the 350-1C is hideous. EBay shows they are based out of Reno NV.

They also have the plain DW-9052 for $29.00 if anyone here wants one (highly unlikely as this model gets passed over for the DW-6900. I did read an old post where some members have put it on a DW-6900 strap and that made a world of difference. I happen to have a DW-6900 not being used and for $29.00 I will give it a go.









Casio G-shock Black Resin Band 50mm Watch Gd350-1c Without Tags for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Casio G-shock Black Resin Band 50mm Watch Gd350-1c Without Tags at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













G-SHOCK Men's Black Watch - DW9052GBX1A9CR for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for G-SHOCK Men's Black Watch - DW9052GBX1A9CR at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













Casio GWM500A-1 for Men for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Casio GWM500A-1 for Men at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













Casio G-shock Men's Tough Solar Blue Accent Black Resin 52mm Watch Gas100b for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Casio G-shock Men's Tough Solar Blue Accent Black Resin 52mm Watch Gas100b at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## SunnyDaze

Rocat said:


> I was on eBay and came across this merchant called Jewelrydealdays. I assume they are a lquidator. They have a very limited quantity of the GWM500A, the DW-9052GBX-1A9, and the GD-350-1C. All are listed for $29.00. I also spot a GAS-100B-1A2 (the one with the blue bezel) for $29.00. The rating shows a good score and they have plenty of feedback. I skipped on the GWM500A and the GD-350-1C. I already have the 500A and I think that blue on the 350-1C is hideous. EBay shows they are based out of Reno NV.
> 
> They also have the plain DW-9052 for $29.00 if anyone here wants one (highly unlikely as this model gets passed over for the DW-6900. I did read an old post where some members have put it on a DW-6900 strap and that made a world of difference. I happen to have a DW-6900 not being used and for $29.00 I will give it a go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio G-shock Black Resin Band 50mm Watch Gd350-1c Without Tags for sale online | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Casio G-shock Black Resin Band 50mm Watch Gd350-1c Without Tags at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-SHOCK Men's Black Watch - DW9052GBX1A9CR for sale online | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for G-SHOCK Men's Black Watch - DW9052GBX1A9CR at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio GWM500A-1 for Men for sale online | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Casio GWM500A-1 for Men at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio G-shock Men's Tough Solar Blue Accent Black Resin 52mm Watch Gas100b for sale online | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Casio G-shock Men's Tough Solar Blue Accent Black Resin 52mm Watch Gas100b at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


I've always wanted a GD-350-1C. I've been really close to pulling the trigger a few times over the last week.

I got the last one. ?

Thank you!


----------



## Rocat

SunnyDaze said:


> I've always wanted a GD-350-1C. I've been really close to pulling the trigger a few times over the last week.
> 
> I got the last one. ?
> 
> Thank you!


You are welcome. Glad I was able to help you get it at a great price.


----------



## Jud-69

scrumpypaul said:


> They've upped the prices. Cheeky.


That's really mean, I guess they were selling too well!


----------



## G-Shocky

Rocat said:


> I was on eBay and came across this merchant called Jewelrydealdays. I assume they are a lquidator. They have a very limited quantity of the GWM500A, the DW-9052GBX-1A9, and the GD-350-1C. All are listed for $29.00. I also spot a GAS-100B-1A2 (the one with the blue bezel) for $29.00. The rating shows a good score and they have plenty of feedback. I skipped on the GWM500A and the GD-350-1C. I already have the 500A and I think that blue on the 350-1C is hideous. EBay shows they are based out of Reno NV.
> 
> They also have the plain DW-9052 for $29.00 if anyone here wants one (highly unlikely as this model gets passed over for the DW-6900. I did read an old post where some members have put it on a DW-6900 strap and that made a world of difference. I happen to have a DW-6900 not being used and for $29.00 I will give it a go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio G-shock Black Resin Band 50mm Watch Gd350-1c Without Tags for sale online | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Casio G-shock Black Resin Band 50mm Watch Gd350-1c Without Tags at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-SHOCK Men's Black Watch - DW9052GBX1A9CR for sale online | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for G-SHOCK Men's Black Watch - DW9052GBX1A9CR at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio GWM500A-1 for Men for sale online | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Casio GWM500A-1 for Men at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio G-shock Men's Tough Solar Blue Accent Black Resin 52mm Watch Gas100b for sale online | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Casio G-shock Men's Tough Solar Blue Accent Black Resin 52mm Watch Gas100b at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


I bought one of the 500As and seller cancelled my order. Not cool.


----------



## SunnyDaze

G-Shocky said:


> I bought one of the 500As and seller cancelled my order. Not cool.


Not cool at all.

I have a good tracking number for my 350. It's been picked up by the USPS.


----------



## GaryK30

PacParts is having a sale today and tomorrow.



Limited Time!! Online Only Sale! Ends Friday 7/30/21 @ 2 pm PST.​​


*Hurry !! ONLINE SALE ONLY...Save 15% off on all Items!

Use Promo Code: PACFLASH*​


----------



## James142

Thanks for the heads-up, Gary! 👍


----------



## cjbiker

I missed the deal on the AWM-500D, and now I've got that watch stuck in my sights. Where's the best deal for a US buyer? Looking at completed auctions on ebay, high $300s looks like the cheapest around, but there's risk. Hodinkee has them at $500. Sakura is not much less once you figure in shipping, currency conversion fee, and potential customs. Any deals I'm missing?


----------



## JaredNish

sodamonkey said:


> Some new additions to the G-Shock UK Summer Sale, ½ price too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-SHOCK Sale | Casio G-SHOCK
> 
> 
> Built from a mission by creator Mr Kikuo Ibe to create the unbreakable watch, G-SHOCK is the watch that stunned the world with a concept for toughness that defied conventional watch-making logic. G-SHOCK creates technologically advanced watches that can resist gravity, freezing temperatures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g-shock.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Just sold my 5600cc. Guess it was the right move. Would have kept it,.. but the resin only looked good(matching)with the crystal graphic when in direct sunlight. 😞


----------



## JaredNish

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> i'm tempted by the silver AWM with black dial, and theres loads of room on my credit card which gives me time to flip one of my others
> 
> I dunno what it is but I can't bring myself to pick up any 3229 spec for more than £50 unless its an anniversary screwback


I agree after owning more robust modules. I wanted to like the dwe-5600cc but the resin didn't match well enough for my tastes. If I'm not mistaken the 5600NASA is a 3229 and I'd definitely grab one of those sub $300


----------



## Rocat

I guess during this economic time this may be the best these prices are going to be for a while.

Amazon has the GW-M5610 at $98.57 for the moment.



Amazon.com



The GW-2310 is a better deal at $90.99 and it has the front light button.



Amazon.com



A better deal still is the GW-6900 at $82.99.






Amazon.com: Casio G-Shock GW6900-1 Men's Tough Solar Black Resin Sport Watch : Casio G-Shock: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio G-Shock GW6900-1 Men's Tough Solar Black Resin Sport Watch and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## JaredNish

Sht. Come on man!


----------



## JaredNish

Sht. Come on man

side note: will the gw-m5610 case fit in the gw-s5600 bezel and band I wonder.

edit. Just looked and it will. Nvm.

anyone done that swap to get a CF square with a little more of a heritage aesthetic?


----------



## aj11fan

JaredNish said:


> Sht. Come on man
> 
> side note: will the gw-m5610 case fit in the gw-s5600 bezel and band I wonder.
> 
> edit. Just looked and it will. Nvm.
> 
> anyone done that swap to get a CF square with a little more of a heritage aesthetic?


Aren't the 5600s and 5610s different sizes?








Edit: nvm I guess the gws is the exception.


----------



## Chempop

aj11fan said:


> Aren't the 5600s and 5610s different sizes?
> View attachment 16039803
> 
> Edit: nvm I guess the gws is the exception.


The G5600, GWM5600, GWS5600, GLX5600, GLS5600, DWD5600 are all the 'smaller' size like the GWM5610.

Of course the DW5610 is the 'larger' size like the GW5000 (which ues the same module are the 'smaller' GWM5610)...

Are you confused yet


----------



## valuewatchguy

Looking for feedback on a G

I was going to pick up the new U Series GW-5000 but then saw the GW-S5600 also.

Are the displays the same on these? Is the Carbon Fiber strap stiff?

There is a $50 difference between them, so is it just better to get the 5000 because of all the case upgrades?


----------



## Rocat

In case there is anyone who still wants the negative lcd AE-1500WH, Amazon has dropped it again to under $20 before taxes. It states delivery between Sept 2nd and the 5th. But we all know they will deliver long before then.



Amazon.com


----------



## Rocat

Rocat said:


> I guess during this economic time this may be the best these prices are going to be for a while.
> 
> Amazon has the GW-M5610 at $98.57 for the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> The GW-2310 is a better deal at $90.99 and it has the front light button.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> A better deal still is the GW-6900 at $82.99.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Casio G-Shock GW6900-1 Men's Tough Solar Black Resin Sport Watch : Casio G-Shock: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> Buy Casio G-Shock GW6900-1 Men's Tough Solar Black Resin Sport Watch and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


The GW-2310 is now down another $5 to $85.99.


----------



## dumpweed

valuewatchguy said:


> Looking for feedback on a G
> 
> I was going to pick up the new U Series GW-5000 but then saw the GW-S5600 also.
> 
> Are the displays the same on these? Is the Carbon Fiber strap stiff?
> 
> There is a $50 difference between them, so is it just better to get the 5000 because of all the case upgrades?


One thing to consider is the weight of the watch, some people prefer the heft while others prefer lightweight.
I have one screw back square (similar to GW5000 in terms of weight) and two lighter/plate back squares. And I learned over time, I prefer the lighter ones.


----------



## JaredNish

valuewatchguy said:


> Looking for feedback on a G
> 
> I was going to pick up the new U Series GW-5000 but then saw the GW-S5600 also.
> 
> Are the displays the same on these? Is the Carbon Fiber strap stiff?
> 
> There is a $50 difference between them, so is it just better to get the 5000 because of all the case upgrades?


The best answer is get both. And get both. And get which ever one is not sold out first. But if they are both available get the gw5000 first. The gw5000 is probably agreed by all here is the only square you will ever need as long as you like the fit of a screwback case an don't have huge wrists. 
the S5600 is more of a hyper light technical piece. The band is stiff. A littlemore stiffer than a gloss GLX band for example. But it is very unique and very sweet on wrist. Isn't feel the weight. I just feel the light pressure where the inner band touches my wrist. Owning both would not be redundant.


----------



## khoatrand21

I think this is a good deal for $112









Casio Men's GW-M5610-1B G-Shock Solar Digital Multiband 6 Black Watch - Walmart.com


Arrives by Fri, Oct 15 Buy Casio Men's GW-M5610-1B G-Shock Solar Digital Multiband 6 Black Watch at Walmart.com



www.walmart.com


----------



## scrumpypaul

For UK Casio fans, the F-108 in blue for £11.20 at either Amazon or Argos.









CASIO Men's Digital Quartz Watch with Resin Strap F-108WH-2AEF : Amazon.co.uk: Watches


Shop CASIO Men's Digital Quartz Watch with Resin Strap F-108WH-2AEF ✓ free delivery ✓ free returns on eligible orders.



www.amazon.co.uk







https://www.argos.co.uk/product/9277171?clickSR=slp:term:casio%20mens:4:59:1


----------



## Rocat

khoatrand21 said:


> I think this is a good deal for $112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio Men's GW-M5610-1B G-Shock Solar Digital Multiband 6 Black Watch - Walmart.com
> 
> 
> Arrives by Fri, Oct 15 Buy Casio Men's GW-M5610-1B G-Shock Solar Digital Multiband 6 Black Watch at Walmart.com
> 
> 
> 
> www.walmart.com


That is an excellent deal for a negative square.


----------



## Rocat

Amazon is back at deal making it seems. Sold by Amazon Casio GW-7900 for $76.50.









Amazon.com: Casio Men's G-Shock Quartz Watch with Resin Strap, Black, 30 (Model: GW-7900-1CR) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio Men's G-Shock Quartz Watch with Resin Strap, Black, 30 (Model: GW-7900-1CR) and other Men at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Rocat

$160.65 is around twenty bucks cheaper than Amazon's normal price.









Casio - Casio Protrek Multi Band 6 Ato (PRW2500R-1CR) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio - Casio Protrek Multi Band 6 Ato (PRW2500R-1CR): Wrist Watches - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## GaryK30

Rocat said:


> Amazon is back at deal making it seems. Sold by Amazon Casio GW-7900 for $76.50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Casio Men's G-Shock Quartz Watch with Resin Strap, Black, 30 (Model: GW-7900-1CR) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> Buy Casio Men's G-Shock Quartz Watch with Resin Strap, Black, 30 (Model: GW-7900-1CR) and other Men at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


Great deal. According to camelcamelcamel.com, this is the lowest price in the last three years (which seems to be as far back as they go for this model).


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Rocat said:


> Amazon is back at deal making it seems. Sold by Amazon Casio GW-7900 for $76.50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Casio Men's G-Shock Quartz Watch with Resin Strap, Black, 30 (Model: GW-7900-1CR) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> Buy Casio Men's G-Shock Quartz Watch with Resin Strap, Black, 30 (Model: GW-7900-1CR) and other Men at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


Thanks for the heads up! This one has been on my radar for a long while and this was the push I needed to place an order. 😃


----------



## GaryK30

Another PacParts sale.

*Summer Savings Is Here!*

Save an additional 10% off all items. Limited Time Only!

Sale ends Friday August 13th at 5pm PST.

This is an online promo only.

Please use promo code *SUMMERSAVE

www.pacparts.com *


----------



## txchrisp

jatisrono said:


> so?


You literally just replied to the OP of a very active thread that started 5 years ago in your speedposting efforts.


----------



## GrouchoM

txchrisp said:


> You literally just replied to the OP of a very active thread that started 5 years ago in your speedposting efforts.


How would someone figuratively post a reply?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## txchrisp

GrouchoM said:


> How would someone figuratively post a reply?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Forgive my use of informal language on these hallowed grounds.


----------



## G-Shocky

GaryK30 said:


> Another PacParts sale.
> 
> *Summer Savings Is Here!*
> 
> Save an additional 10% off all items. Limited Time Only!
> 
> Sale ends Friday August 13th at 5pm PST.
> 
> This is an online promo only.
> 
> Please use promo code *SUMMERSAVE
> 
> www.pacparts.com *


I keep missing these deals! Are you on an email list or is this posted on their website?


----------



## GaryK30

G-Shocky said:


> I keep missing these deals! Are you on an email list or is this posted on their website?


It's from their email list. I think they put me on their email list the first time I bought something from them.


----------



## eightbells

GaryK30 said:


> It's from their email list. I think they put me on their email list the first time I bought something from them.


I'm on their email list, but for some reason did not receive a message from them about this sale or the previous one.


----------



## peterbee

GW-M5610-1B on Amazon for $105 at the moment









Amazon.com: Casio Men's GW-M5610-1BJF G-Shock Solar Digital Multi Band 6 Black Watch : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio Men's GW-M5610-1BJF G-Shock Solar Digital Multi Band 6 Black Watch and other Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Zombieofedgehill

Maybe an odd first post, but Macy’s is having a 10-15% sale online. They don’t have everything but in case someone’s considering a purchase might be worth checking out.


----------



## TheBearded

GWB5600DC-1 for $98.75 on Amazon.








Amazon.com: GWB5600DC-1 : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy GWB5600DC-1 and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Rocat

The tan AE-1500 for under$20 again on Amazon.



Amazon.com



I wore mine all day in the heat and humidity while doing three hours of yard work in 100+ heat index.

It washes up nicely afterwards.


----------



## greensys

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Casio-Me...b5-4f15-a4b6-fb578bb5a62e&selected=true&la=12

Casio GW-M5610-1B for $112.00 shipped and sold by Wal-Mart, 90 day return policy, ships directly from Casio via FedEx and comes in the metal G-SHOCK tin.

This item keeps going in and out of stock, but mainly in-stock, so keep checking back!


----------



## hoss

Rocat said:


> The tan AE-1500 for under$20 again on Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> I wore mine all day in the heat and humidity while doing three hours of yard work in 100+ heat index.
> 
> It washes up nicely afterwards.
> 
> View attachment 16084305


I just ordered this. It's on back order.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Rocat said:


> The tan AE-1500 for under$20 again on Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> I wore mine all day in the heat and humidity while doing three hours of yard work in 100+ heat index.
> 
> It washes up nicely afterwards.
> 
> View attachment 16084305


I've spotted all three varieties for just under $20 in person at WalMart as well! Great watches, although the big piece of acrylic feels really plasticky.


----------



## Wolfsatz

greensys said:


> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Casio-Me...b5-4f15-a4b6-fb578bb5a62e&selected=true&la=12
> 
> Casio GW-M5610-1B for $112.00 shipped and sold by Wal-Mart, 90 day return policy, ships directly from Casio via FedEx and comes in the metal G-SHOCK tin.


soooo tempting to match it along

G Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

White Ga2100 is officially released (?)
G-SHOCK Analog-Digital GA2100-7A Men's Watch (gshock.com)


----------



## Rocat

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> White Ga2100 is officially released (?)
> G-SHOCK Analog-Digital GA2100-7A Men's Watch (gshock.com)


Shows what I know. I thought they already had one released. But then again this model isn't my "cup of tea".


----------



## cjbiker

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> White Ga2100 is officially released (?)
> G-SHOCK Analog-Digital GA2100-7A Men's Watch (gshock.com)


I don't need another GA2100, I don't need another GA2100, I don't need another GA2100...


----------



## caribiner23

fresh eddie fresh said:


> I've spotted all three varieties for just under $20 in person at WalMart as well! Great watches, although the big piece of acrylic feels really plasticky.


Awwww... but isn't that the _charm_ of a G-Shock?


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Rocat said:


> Shows what I know. I thought they already had one released. But then again this model isn't my "cup of tea".


You weren't wrong... a smaller version was released in white a few months ago! In addition to white resin, it also had a white face and silver highlights.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

caribiner23 said:


> Awwww... but isn't that the _charm_ of a G-Shock?


In the past year I have embraced the cheapness of non-G Casios! In general if the faces are smaller, acrylic (as long as you don't scratch it) doesn't make much of a difference but the bigger they get the more like a CD case they look (to me at least). ?

Are there any G-Shocks with acrylic faces? I think mine are all glass but I am often quite wrong. ?


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Whole bunch of new watches added to the Outlet store ON SALE!.
G-SHOCK - Page 1 - Casio Outlet

most notably the 5735's and a 5900.
DW5735E-7 (casio.com) 
DW5735D-1B (casio.com) 
DW5900-1 (casio.com)


----------



## Rocat

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Whole bunch of new watches added to the Outlet store ON SALE!.
> G-SHOCK - Page 1 - Casio Outlet
> 
> most notably the 5735's and a 5900.
> DW5735E-7 (casio.com)
> DW5735D-1B (casio.com)
> DW5900-1 (casio.com)


Unfortunately those above and most others on that site are out of stock.


----------



## Vearn

Im not sure if they (outlet listings) are not fully posted or gone already. I was thinking of buying DW5735D regardless and saw they were 160 on ebay and such. Would've been nice to get them from the outlet store.


----------



## sodamonkey

Vearn said:


> Im not sure if they (outlet listings) are not fully posted or gone already. I was thinking of buying DW5735D regardless and saw they were 160 on ebay and such. Would've been nice to get them from the outlet store.


Try Watchspree in Singapore, always great prices and the DW-5735D is currently only £107/$148!

Also free worldwide shipping and a 10% discount for new customers 









Casio G-Shock 35th Anniversary ORIGIN GOLD Limited Model Black Resin Band Watch DW5735D-1B DW-5735D-1B | Watchspree


Buy Casio G-Shock 35th Anniversary ORIGIN GOLD Limited Model Black Resin Band Watch DW5735D-1B DW-5735D-1B Online. Free Local and International Shipping.




www.watchspree.com.sg





Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Vearn said:


> Im not sure if they (outlet listings) are not fully posted or gone already. I was thinking of buying DW5735D regardless and saw they were 160 on ebay and such. Would've been nice to get them from the outlet store.


In my experience, the Casio Outlet is not very well run. They often will cancel orders that were marked as being in stock, and once I got a great deal on an Aviator... only it arrived totally dead. No replies to emails at all. It turned out to be just two batteries, but not what you want to see when you open your new watch sent direct from the distributor.


----------



## G-Shocky

If anyone gets a Pac Parts coupon code, please post.


----------



## vfps

Vearn said:


> Im not sure if they (outlet listings) are not fully posted or gone already. I was thinking of buying DW5735D regardless and saw they were 160 on ebay and such. Would've been nice to get them from the outlet store.


I had also seen a few days ago that the DW4735D were first available and then noted as out-of-stock, but then I checked again today and they seem to have restocked one, which I ordered and it went through (or so it seems). Now showing out-of-stock again. So... perhaps keep checking every day or so as they seem to get drips-and-drabs of perhaps returns or others that they then put into stock. I agree with others that the Outlet seems really poorly managed, though.


----------



## babyivan

Someone has two square bottle opener keychains up for grabs on eBay.

An excellent collector piece to have if you are into squares, in my humble opinion. They don't pop up on eBay that often.






| eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## heliosphann

fresh eddie fresh said:


> In my experience, the Casio Outlet is not very well run. They often will cancel orders that were marked as being in stock, and once I got a great deal on an Aviator... only it arrived totally dead. No replies to emails at all. It turned out to be just two batteries, but not what you want to see when you open your new watch sent direct from the distributor.


I'd avoid Casio Outlet, it's a crap shoot. I've got a few good deals on very nice watches. You might not get a manual or whatever sometimes, but they're good. HOWEVER, I just received an order that had a Neo Tokyo GA140BMC-1A and it was USED!!!









Items listed are listed as "Products themselves are in new condition". Hardly in new condition and gross. Even worse is their CS is a NIGHTMARE. How does such a large company have such shady CS practices? I tried initiating a return, but the link to look-up your order and process the return, didn't even work! I then tried sending them a form e-mail on two different browsers, and neither would send. I was finally able to chat with someone and they're "allegedly" taking care of the return and sending me a shipping label.


----------



## Rocat

Tillys has the vibrant lime yellow GBD-200 in stock at $150. not a deal as that is the list price but at least it is in stock.



https://www.tillys.com/product/g-shock-g-shock-gbd200-9-neon-watch/411194546.html?utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=google_product&CAWELAID=120013610006290374&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_type=u&CATARGETID=120013610006052299&CADevice=c&gclid=CjwKCAjwp_GJBhBmEiwALWBQk6oslCKSEcNjD0mKtygfR13_jCZlT9EyjI4csJE9sTLDEPvZHQFpoxoCUYsQAvD_BwE


----------



## A.G.

heliosphann said:


> I'd avoid Casio Outlet, it's a crap shoot. I've got a few good deals on very nice watches. You might not get a manual or whatever sometimes, but they're good. HOWEVER, I just received an order that had a Neo Tokyo GA140BMC-1A and it was USED!!!
> View attachment 16113191
> 
> 
> Items listed are listed as "Products themselves are in new condition". Hardly in new condition and gross. Even worse is their CS is a NIGHTMARE. How does such a large company have such shady CS practices? I tried initiating a return, but the link to look-up your order and process the return, didn't even work! I then tried sending them a form e-mail on two different browsers, and neither would send. I was finally able to chat with someone and they're "allegedly" taking care of the return and sending me a shipping label.


I bought 2 watches from the Casio Outlet and they had tiny imperfections on the band or bezel. I don't know if it was my luck or just par for the course with Casio Outlet. I have gotten watches with issues from other sources so it's not unique to the outlet. I got the impression the outlet has more issues and decided to not buy from there again. It's weird to fault a G-Shock watch for having a tiny nick on the strap but at the same time I don't like surprises when I get a watch. I gave away the watches as gifts. I don't mind the scratches and nicks I put on my watches but I do mind when someone else puts them there. I'm weird.


----------



## nonconformulaic

A.G. said:


> I bought 2 watches from the Casio Outlet and they had tiny imperfections on the band or bezel. I don't know if it was my luck or just par for the course with Casio Outlet. I have gotten watches with issues from other sources so it's not unique to the outlet. I got the impression the outlet has more issues and decided to not buy from there again. It's weird to fault a G-Shock watch for having a tiny nick on the strap but at the same time I don't like surprises when I get a watch. I gave away the watches as gifts. I don't mind the scratches and nicks I put on my watches but I do mind when someone else puts them there. I'm weird.


Same experiences from Casio Outlet. No judgement, but the super minimal (IMHO) imperfections didn't bother me when the prices were right.

From Casio Outlet: _*Outlet store products may have imperfections to the packaging or may be missing a manual. Products themselves are in new condition.*_

While that disclaimer says the "products themselves are in new condition", I read between the lines and assume that quite a bit of the product they move are either display models or customer returns. Again, no judgement, you ordered a "new condition" watch that showed up with imperfections. FWIW, and like you, I've had the same experience regarding minor imperfections with "new" watches from ADs, so without pics I can't say if your experience has been better or worse than mine.

Wear your watches in good health, and STAY HEALTHY!


----------



## journeyforce

A.G. said:


> I bought 2 watches from the Casio Outlet and they had tiny imperfections on the band or bezel. I don't know if it was my luck or just par for the course with Casio Outlet. I have gotten watches with issues from other sources so it's not unique to the outlet. I got the impression the outlet has more issues and decided to not buy from there again. It's weird to fault a G-Shock watch for having a tiny nick on the strap but at the same time I don't like surprises when I get a watch. I gave away the watches as gifts. I don't mind the scratches and nicks I put on my watches but I do mind when someone else puts them there. I'm weird.


No you are not weird, I am the same way. I had somebody ridicule my annoyance of having the manuals(some of them having staples) in with the G-Shock because a G-Shock is tough and made to be banged about and that i am worried about a manual scratching it. Well those manuals do scratch. I am not worried about scratching my G-Shocks (My GW-5000 is quite well used now after banging it about) and I know a watch is a wear item. However just like shoes, I want no damage on them when they arrive to me if i have bought them new. I want to put every scratch, scuff or ding on it myself.


----------



## A.G.

nonconformulaic said:


> Same experiences from Casio Outlet. No judgement, but the super minimal (IMHO) imperfections didn't bother me when the prices were right.
> 
> From Casio Outlet: _*Outlet store products may have imperfections to the packaging or may be missing a manual. Products themselves are in new condition.*_
> 
> While that disclaimer says the "products themselves are in new condition", I read between the lines and assume that quite a bit of the product they move are either display models or customer returns. Again, no judgement, you ordered a "new condition" watch that showed up with imperfections. FWIW, and like you, I've had the same experience regarding minor imperfections with "new" watches from ADs, so without pics I can't say if your experience has been better or worse than mine.
> 
> Wear your watches in good health, and STAY HEALTHY!


I wasn't able to read between the lines like you were until I got the watches. I took the statement at face value. The price is the reason I didn't return them. They are good deals but personally I rather pay more for a watch without flaws. One watch I got from an AD had a weird black spot on the edge of the LCD which they graciously exchanged. Another had some dust on the inside of the glass. I kept it since if it bothered me too much I could always have it cleaned. It's hard to notice so I let it be. Overall, nothing too bad. In my opinion the outlet items should be labeled "Open Box" and/or "Returns".


----------



## caribiner23

Here's a real "lightning deal" on an all-black "Casio Royale" at Target!

Casio Men's World Time Watch - Black (AE1200WH-1AV) - $16.50

You'll need to add enough stuff to get to $35 for free shipping, but who doesn't need $18.50 worth of stuff at Target‽ (Gratuitous interrobang intentional.  )

When I bought mine it said "Quantities Limited," so if you've always wanted to land one of these, now is your chance!

Update 9/14/2021: Sold out.


----------



## heliosphann

caribiner23 said:


> Here's a real "lightning deal" on an all-black "Casio Royale" at Target!
> 
> Casio Men's World Time Watch - Black (AE1200WH-1AV) - $16.50
> 
> You'll need to add enough stuff to get to $35 for free shipping, but who doesn't need $18.50 worth of stuff at Target‽ (Gratuitous interrobang intentional.  )
> 
> When I bought mine it said "Quantities Limited," so if you've always wanted to land one of these, now is your chance!


How many alarms does it have??? Oh wait...


----------



## bugi

A question... Opinions please: NOS GWF-D1000B-1ER for 590EUR (here in Europe)? Is that good price or should I try to lower it with seller?


----------



## gartner

bugi said:


> A question... Opinions please: NOS GWF-D1000B-1ER for 590EUR (here in Europe)? Is that good price or should I try to lower it with seller?


I am guessing that you are referring to Slowatch outlet. The 50% off the full price is ok but you only get the watch and the band tag. The original papers, inner and outer box are not included. You get a generic gshock black box and grey tinbox with printed Slovenian manual.


----------



## bugi

gartner said:


> I am guessing that you are referring to Slowatch outlet. The 50% off the full price is ok but you only get the watch and the band tag. The original papers, inner and outer box are not included. You get a generic gshock black box and grey tinbox with printed Slovenian manual.


Hey živjo,thx... Missing box is reason I wanna try to hassle a price to lower...


----------



## gartner

bugi said:


> Hey živjo,thx... Missing box is reason I wanna try to hassle a price to lower...


Zdravo, kolega. My advice is that you go and check it out in their store. Some of them may have some minor imperfections as they have been around for some time without the box. They can be a little dirty from the dust around the corners here and there and in some, if you are ultra OCD, you can find a debris or two under the glass but nothing serious. The price defenitely is tempting. I bought a GWF-D1000-1ER from them with 40% off(so additional 10%) but they probably will not go lower than 50% for the blue model.


----------



## G-Shocky

Tempting, uggh.









Casio G-Shock Men's Tough Solar Multi-Band 6 Black Resin 50mm Watch GW7900-1 79767435233 | eBay


Our products are 100% authentic and each sale is backed with a valid manufacturer's warranty. Black resin band digital watch with neutral face.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

GA2100SKE available on the G shock store for retail before taxes with free shipping.









GA2100SKE-7A | Analog-Digital Men's Watch G-SHOCK | CASIO


Learn more about the Men's GA-2100SKE-7A from G-SHOCK. Shop this product and other Analog-Digital watches today.




www.gshock.com





Sent from my Gooble Box using Rick's Teleportation Device.


----------



## caribiner23

G-Shocky said:


> Tempting, uggh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio G-Shock Men's Tough Solar Multi-Band 6 Black Resin 50mm Watch GW7900-1 79767435233 | eBay
> 
> 
> Our products are 100% authentic and each sale is backed with a valid manufacturer's warranty. Black resin band digital watch with neutral face.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Very tempting, indeed!

The show-stopper for me on many of these watches is the fact that the current time isn't displayed during stopwatch or timer modes.

Casio recently fixed this with the "U" modules in the squares, and I hope they bring those updates to their other lines as well. There's enough LCD real estate to accomplish this on the 7900.


----------



## A.G.

​



























Hurry !! ONLINE SALE ONLY...Save 15% Off All Items​​

*Use Promo Code:
PACFLASH*
Thank you for being a great customer of ours!
www.pacparts.com​Sale Ends Monday 9/20/21 at 2pm PST. !!​


----------



## babyivan

A.G. said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurry !! ONLINE SALE ONLY...Save 15% Off All Items​​
> 
> *Use Promo Code:
> PACFLASH*
> Thank you for being a great customer of ours!
> www.pacparts.com​Sale Ends Monday 9/20/21 at 2pm PST. !!​


Haha, came here to post this!


----------



## GaryK30

babyivan said:


> Haha, came here to post this!


Me too.


----------



## caribiner23

Gold-tone Casio Royale for just under $20 at Walmart:



https://www.walmart.com/ip/Casio-Men-s-10-Year-Battery-Japanese-Quartz-Watch-with-Resin-Strap-Black-21-Model-AE-1200WH-5AVCF/731764669


----------



## Rocat

I will keep bringing this model up because it is so good for what it is. Amazon has it again for under $20.









Amazon.com: Casio 10 Year Battery : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio 10 Year Battery and other Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com





And the grey/negative lcd version as well under $20.









Amazon.com: Casio 10 Year Battery : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio 10 Year Battery and other Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## R.Palace

Rocat said:


> I will keep bringing this model up because it is so good for what it is. Amazon has it again for under $20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Casio 10 Year Battery : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> Buy Casio 10 Year Battery and other Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the grey/negative lcd version as well under $20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Casio 10 Year Battery : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> Buy Casio 10 Year Battery and other Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


Thanks for the heads up. Ordered. For the price, I don't see a better value available at the moment.


----------



## Rocat

R.Palace said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Ordered. For the price, I don't see a better value available at the moment.


You are welcome. This watch is my "Go-To" for everything yard or chore related. It is super lightweight and the big digits are a blessing for my old eyes. The dual led is pretty good. To be fair I am not a fan of amber leds. But this model lights up the entire screen very well.


----------



## chimin

Many thanks indeed @A.G., and babyivan and GaryK30, always miss these pacpart deals, not this time!


----------



## G-Shocky

R.Palace said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Ordered. For the price, I don't see a better value available at the moment.


The basic 5600 is a better value at that price point, IMO.


----------



## R.Palace

G-Shocky said:


> 5600 is a better value at that price point, IMO.


Already have one


----------



## G-Shocky

Casio G-Shock Men's Tough Solar Multi-Band 6 Black Resin 50mm Watch GW7900-1 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Casio G-Shock Men's Tough Solar Multi-Band 6 Black Resin 50mm Watch GW7900-1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Seller will accept offer of $75, maybe less. Ask me how I know.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Rocat said:


> I will keep bringing this model up because it is so good for what it is. Amazon has it again for under $20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Casio 10 Year Battery : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> Buy Casio 10 Year Battery and other Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the grey/negative lcd version as well under $20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Casio 10 Year Battery : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> Buy Casio 10 Year Battery and other Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


The positive display model is back up to $26 on Amazon. My inner Scrooge Mcduck will just have to wait


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

toomuchdamnrum said:


> The positive display model is back up to $26 on Amazon. My inner Scrooge Mcduck will just have to wait


The $19 and change price is the regular Walmart price if there is a store near you. I've seen all three versions regularly near me.


----------



## Rocat

Maybe you folks have already discussed this but there seems to be new variations of the MDV-106 to be released on September 30th on Amazon.









Amazon.com: Casio Men's Stainless Steel Quartz Sport Watch with Plastic Strap, Black, 26 (Model: MDV106B-1A1V) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio Men's Stainless Steel Quartz Sport Watch with Plastic Strap, Black, 26 (Model: MDV106B-1A1V) and other Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com













Amazon.com: Casio Men's Stainless Steel Quartz Watch with Plastic Strap, Black, 26 (Model: MDV-106B-1A2VCF) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio Men's Stainless Steel Quartz Watch with Plastic Strap, Black, 26 (Model: MDV-106B-1A2VCF) and other Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com













Amazon.com: Casio Men's Stainless Steel Quartz Sport Watch with Resin Strap, Black, 26 (Model: MDV-106B-1A3VCF) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio Men's Stainless Steel Quartz Sport Watch with Resin Strap, Black, 26 (Model: MDV-106B-1A3VCF) and other Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Rocat said:


> Maybe you folks have already discussed this but there seems to be new variations of the MDV-106 to be released on September 30th on Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Casio Men's Stainless Steel Quartz Sport Watch with Plastic Strap, Black, 26 (Model: MDV106B-1A1V) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> Buy Casio Men's Stainless Steel Quartz Sport Watch with Plastic Strap, Black, 26 (Model: MDV106B-1A1V) and other Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Casio Men's Stainless Steel Quartz Watch with Plastic Strap, Black, 26 (Model: MDV-106B-1A2VCF) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> Buy Casio Men's Stainless Steel Quartz Watch with Plastic Strap, Black, 26 (Model: MDV-106B-1A2VCF) and other Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Casio Men's Stainless Steel Quartz Sport Watch with Resin Strap, Black, 26 (Model: MDV-106B-1A3VCF) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> Buy Casio Men's Stainless Steel Quartz Sport Watch with Resin Strap, Black, 26 (Model: MDV-106B-1A3VCF) and other Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


Whoa! I have been waiting almost a year for the MDV-107's to come out, but these are even fishier (the 107 doesn't have the Marlin). The money green one is a surprise. Fingers crossed they drop to the $50-$60ish mark.


----------



## sodamonkey

Rocat said:


> Maybe you folks have already discussed this but there seems to be new variations of the MDV-106 to be released on September 30th on Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Casio Men's Stainless Steel Quartz Sport Watch with Plastic Strap, Black, 26 (Model: MDV106B-1A1V) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> Buy Casio Men's Stainless Steel Quartz Sport Watch with Plastic Strap, Black, 26 (Model: MDV106B-1A1V) and other Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Casio Men's Stainless Steel Quartz Watch with Plastic Strap, Black, 26 (Model: MDV-106B-1A2VCF) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> Buy Casio Men's Stainless Steel Quartz Watch with Plastic Strap, Black, 26 (Model: MDV-106B-1A2VCF) and other Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Casio Men's Stainless Steel Quartz Sport Watch with Resin Strap, Black, 26 (Model: MDV-106B-1A3VCF) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> Buy Casio Men's Stainless Steel Quartz Sport Watch with Resin Strap, Black, 26 (Model: MDV-106B-1A3VCF) and other Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


Pretty nice!

My fav is the pepsi bezel

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Hitting 2 birds with one stone. J.R.Dunn Jewellers still has some of the GM2100 in Silver still left in stock. There also seems to be a Promo code, BLING15, to get 15% off your first order so if you're not into the GM2100 they have a decent G-Shock selection.

G-Shock Silver Metal Covered GM2100-1A (jrdunn.com)


----------



## mcmen

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Hitting 2 birds with one stone. J.R.Dunn Jewellers still has some of the GM2100 in Silver still left in stock. There also seems to be a Promo code, BLING15, to get 15% off your first order so if you're not into the GM2100 they have a decent G-Shock selection.
> 
> G-Shock Silver Metal Covered GM2100-1A (jrdunn.com)


Seems the code won't work on this product, thanks anyway

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

mcmen said:


> Seems the code won't work on this product, thanks anyway
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just tried it as well and seems like that's the case. They did say call them so they could work their magic though so maybe try when they are open.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

mcmen said:


> Seems the code won't work on this product, thanks anyway
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also, thank you to @babyivan for passing on that the only ones that are limited are red and green versions. The blue and silver are not so they will always be restocked unless they get discontinued.


----------



## sodamonkey

G-Shock UK has 6 out of only 200 made left of these as I write this:









DW-5600CETRA-7ER


DW-5600CETRA-7ER London-based designer Marino Morwood has produced his first collab piece with G-SHOCK, taking the iconic DW-5600 as a starting point. The designer, has added a striking custom printed strap bearing the orange and light blue colours of his




g-shock.co.uk













Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

mcmen said:


> Seems the code won't work on this product, thanks anyway
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you click on the conditions of the discount it says not valid on G-Shock.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

sodamonkey said:


> G-Shock UK has 6 out of only 200 made left of these as I write this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DW-5600CETRA-7ER
> 
> 
> DW-5600CETRA-7ER London-based designer Marino Morwood has produced his first collab piece with G-SHOCK, taking the iconic DW-5600 as a starting point. The designer, has added a striking custom printed strap bearing the orange and light blue colours of his
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g-shock.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Do I have to be UK though?


----------



## sodamonkey

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Do I have to be UK though?


Unfortunately they, (well Casio UK at least), do not post outside the UK.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

sodamonkey said:


> G-Shock UK has 6 out of only 200 made left of these as I write this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DW-5600CETRA-7ER
> 
> 
> DW-5600CETRA-7ER London-based designer Marino Morwood has produced his first collab piece with G-SHOCK, taking the iconic DW-5600 as a starting point. The designer, has added a striking custom printed strap bearing the orange and light blue colours of his
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g-shock.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Guessing they're not numbered?


----------



## sodamonkey

CC said:


> Guessing they're not numbered?


I reckon probably not, pity, but G-Shock have put that info in their blurb so no reason to disbelieve it.

Mine arrived at home today, (I'm at work currently), so I'll be checking it out around 1800BST

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

sodamonkey said:


> I reckon probably not, pity, but G-Shock have put that info in their blurb so no reason to disbelieve it.
> 
> Mine arrived at home today, (I'm at work currently), so I'll be checking it out around 1800BST
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Ordered one just for the rarity.
£107.10, surprised the code worked, and £13.12 cashback which will probably be rejected.


----------



## sodamonkey

CC said:


> Ordered one just for the rarity.
> £107.10, surprised the code worked, and £13.12 cashback which will probably be rejected.


What code was that one? I tried my Defence Discount Services code and it wouldn't have it.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

sodamonkey said:


> What code was that one? I tried my Defence Discount Services code and it wouldn't have it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


*041C4GSHOCK








*


----------



## sodamonkey

CC said:


> *041C4GSHOCK
> 
> View attachment 16139865
> *


Excellent 

Even better at a cheaper price

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

https://www.macys.com/shop/featured/g-shock-sale



Macy's sale.
25% off with code: "VIP"


----------



## sodamonkey

CC said:


> *041C4GSHOCK
> 
> View attachment 16139865
> *


I just decided to try my Forces discount code again as your code had worked, and bingo, 20% off even though the page says:* "*This product is excluded from promotional offer codes"*. Always worth a punt I guess!

*







*

So a second one is on the way soon, one to wear, the other to store for a rainy day😁 👍

*4 LEFT!*


----------



## CC

sodamonkey said:


> I just decided to try my Forces discount code again as your code had worked, and bingo, 20% off even though the page says:* "*This product is excluded from promotional offer codes"*. Always worth a punt I guess!
> 
> *
> View attachment 16140999
> *
> 
> So a second one is on the way soon, one to wear, the other to store for a rainy day😁 👍
> 
> *4 LEFT!*


Not much interest then as only you and me have bought from the initial 6 in stock when you posted.
Maybe most people still think it's long sold out?


----------



## sodamonkey

CC said:


> Not much interest then as only you and me have bought from the initial 6 in stock when you posted.
> Maybe most people still think it's long sold out?


Yeah I thought that, but I reckon you're right about the sold out thing. Whatever amount they originally had online went in less than 10 minutes.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## sodamonkey

sodamonkey said:


> Yeah I thought that, but I reckon you're right about the sold out thing. Whatever amount they originally had online went in less than 10 minutes.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Also I just noticed that you can get to the watch on G-Shock UK by way of a Google Search result on the model name, but if you search directly on the G-Shock UK website there are no results.

Probably another reason the final models are seemingly slow to sell.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

CC said:


> Ordered one just for the rarity.
> £107.10, surprised the code worked, and £13.12 cashback which will probably be rejected.


I appealed my GST-B300 rejection from topcashback, the terms state sale watches don't qualify but they paid out on my MTG which was in the sale and thats why I appealed, and they accepted it and actually paid more then the rejection amount, they've never rejected any of my full price with 10% discount code though, I think it'll be fine


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Combi Square for £120.01 From Amazon UK, temporarily out of stock, available to order, they normally come through reasonably quick once ordered, click the other sellers option as it defaults to the in stock one at £137 when you click the link

B5600BC Clicky


----------



## vfps

babyivan said:


> https://www.macys.com/shop/featured/g-shock-sale
> 
> 
> 
> Macy's sale.
> 25% off with code: "VIP"


Just to add to the above, this current 25% off sale at Macy's includes models such as the full-metal black *GMWB5000GD-1* which brings the price from the $600 list down to $450.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

vfps said:


> Just to add to the above, this current 25% off sale at Macy's includes models such as the full-metal black *GMWB5000GD-1* which brings the price from the $600 list down to $450.


Now if only they had the new Tokyo square


----------



## heliosphann

These and the other G's from this seller have to be fake, right?









Casio G-Shock GA-700SK-1A Clear Silver Resin Men's Wristwatch for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Casio G-Shock GA-700SK-1A Clear Silver Resin Men's Wristwatch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

heliosphann said:


> These and the other G's from this seller have to be fake, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio G-Shock GA-700SK-1A Clear Silver Resin Men's Wristwatch for sale online | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Casio G-Shock GA-700SK-1A Clear Silver Resin Men's Wristwatch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


100% fake, 5146 manual pictured is a clue, not included as it is wrong, so they take it out


----------



## computer_freak

I just saw someone selling a used DW-5035D-1BER. The warranty stamp was from Victory Outdoor Amsterdam, stamped on August 2021. Purchased for €199.

Unfortunately their website is non-functional. Might be worth a visit or call to see if they have more. Perhaps they are sitting on old stock.


----------



## GaryK30

PacParts Halloween sale.

Sale Ends Friday 10/15/21 at 2pm PDT

*TREAT15
Save 15% Off On All Items! 
Don't Miss Out On The Savings. *
www.pacparts.com


----------



## AlreadyLost

Masters in Time have the Edifice EQB-1100AT-2A for $255.

EQB-1100AT-2A
Sign-up with your email for an extra 5% off.

As far as I can tell, this model comes with the upgraded bracelet - solid end links and a milled clasp (although I can't confirm this). I think this is a great price for a full analogue Casio quartz with:

Solar
Bluetooth
Sapphire
Carbon Bezel
9.6mm thin


----------



## aparezco

Macy's 25% right now with their friends and family coupon code FRIEND.

Metal G-Shock Casioak for *$162.38* total including taxes in the US (free shipping).


----------



## cvdl

Spotted this on a reddit sale thread.

Titanium Gmw-b5000TB for 1250 usd. US only so it seems.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Gshockexchange/comments/qfllje


----------



## babylon19

cvdl said:


> Spotted this on a reddit sale thread.
> 
> Titanium Gmw-b5000TB for 1250 usd. US only so it seems.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Gshockexchange/comments/qfllje


That sold quick!


----------



## mcmen

aparezco said:


> Macy's 25% right now with their friends and family coupon code FRIEND.
> 
> Metal G-Shock Casioak for *$162.38* total including taxes in the US (free shipping).
> 
> View attachment 16198656


Order got cancel right away 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aparezco

mcmen said:


> Order got cancel right away
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bet they sold out pretty quickly. My order was successfully shipped, I should be getting the watch by Friday.


----------



## Merv

Edit - wrong thread.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

aparezco said:


> I bet they sold out pretty quickly. My order was successfully shipped, I should be getting the watch by Friday.


Ordered a blue one today and got the confirmation, no shipping yet though. Fingers crossed


----------



## ohhenry1

I ordered the so-called women's version of the metal G-Shock CasiOak in green, and also the Casio A100 in gun metal, and received shipping notice for both. Thanks to OP for posting the deal.


----------



## babylon19

For anyone in the UK, GMW-B5000GD-4ER for £280 using the extra 20% offer.






G-Shock Full Metal Men's Rose Gold Tone Bracelet Watch- H.Samuel


Order this G-Shock Full Metal Men's Rose Gold Tone Bracelet Watch online. Free UK delivery when you spend £49 or more. Buy now at H.Samuel. Quality at affordable prices.




www.hsamuel.co.uk


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

babylon19 said:


> For anyone in the UK, GMW-B5000GD-4ER for £280 using the extra 20% offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Shock Full Metal Men's Rose Gold Tone Bracelet Watch- H.Samuel
> 
> 
> Order this G-Shock Full Metal Men's Rose Gold Tone Bracelet Watch online. Free UK delivery when you spend £49 or more. Buy now at H.Samuel. Quality at affordable prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hsamuel.co.uk


Out of stock


----------



## babylon19

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Out of stock


Was not at time of posting!


----------



## CC

babylon19 said:


> Was not at time of posting!


Did you add to basket? They always show stock followed by disappointment.


----------



## babylon19

Good point, indeed showing OOS now. I'd keep an eye on it and keep trying every few hours if you do want one. Their site does a random in and out of stock dance when numbers are low. Think it may be due to stock allocation moving across store/warehouse locations.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Sakura Watches has the MTG-B2000YBD-1AJF back in stock - significantly cheaper than you'll find it most other places.


----------



## adnj

Amazon has the PRW-3500 new for US$167. There are also Amazon Warehouse "used" deals for a little less than that.









Amazon.com: Casio Protrek Tough-Solar PRW3500-1 Multi-Band 6 Triple Sens : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio Protrek Tough-Solar PRW3500-1 Multi-Band 6 Triple Sens and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com
















Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrsmith

For the EU readers














CASIO PREMIUM Armbanduhr Herren G-SHOCK GMW-B5000RD-4ER - Luna-Time, 372,48 €


CASIO PREMIUM Armbanduhr Herren G-SHOCK GMW-B5000RD-4ER | Versandkostenfrei | Trusted Shops Geld-zurück-Garantie | LunaTime




www.luna-time.de


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

DW5600RM21-1 BACK IN STOCK ON THE SITE!!!!
G-SHOCK | Rick and Morty | Limited Edition (gshock.com)


----------



## CC

...


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> DW5600RM21-1 BACK IN STOCK ON THE SITE!!!!
> G-SHOCK | Rick and Morty | Limited Edition (gshock.com)


And SOLD OUT.


----------



## caribiner23

I was planning on buying an AE1400 to be my next project watch, so I popped into Walmart (Elk Grove Village, IL) to buy one. 

There it was, with a $24.92 price tag. "Fair enough," I thought, and went to the registers.

It rang up at $5.00. 

After paying for this one, I went back to the watch display to see what else they had, and also to see if they had any of those self-scan things in the store to see what the _real_ prices were, which they didn't. I might go back and look again.

So my advice is: check your local Walmart, as usual.


----------



## brandon\

There’s an MDV102 on eBay right now for a good price in good condition. Search it up if you’ve been looking for one.


----------



## loubapache

brandon\ said:


> There’s an MDV102 on eBay right now for a good price in good condition. Search it up if you’ve been looking for one.


WOW. How much for a NIB?


----------



## brandon\

loubapache said:


> WOW. How much for a NIB?


They were regularly available for around $40-$50 when they were new and still in production. Just like the MDV106. Now they’re hard to find in good condition for a somewhat sane price. It’s kind of like finding a Geo Metro in good condition. Nobody ever thought they’d be desirable so people just used them up until they were scrapped.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

SOME MAD STEALS AT THE G SHOCK OUTLET HOLIDAY SALE!!!! 
Holiday Specials (casio.com) 
From what i saw theres a couple TCM's, TB's, GPRB's, a couple Anniversary squares. Possibly the best drop they've had since dropping their GW5000's for 180...which is also there again.


----------



## cvdl

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> SOME MAD STEALS AT THE G SHOCK OUTLET HOLIDAY SALE!!!!
> Holiday Specials (casio.com)
> From what i saw theres a couple TCM's, TB's, GPRB's, a couple Anniversary squares. Possibly the best drop they've had since dropping their GW5000's for 180...which is also there again.
> View attachment 16226639


Only United States? Page redirects me to Casio Europe.


----------



## babylon19

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> SOME MAD STEALS AT THE G SHOCK OUTLET HOLIDAY SALE!!!!
> Holiday Specials (casio.com)
> From what i saw theres a couple TCM's, TB's, GPRB's, a couple Anniversary squares. Possibly the best drop they've had since dropping their GW5000's for 180...which is also there again.
> View attachment 16226639


All the ones you mention are out of stock, looks like older listings


----------



## pfmail

^ Didn't they pull the same trick last time too where all orders got cancelled because they didn't really have them?


----------



## t minus

Great way to waste everyone's time. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Moonbiter

pfmail said:


> ^ Didn't they pull the same trick last time too where all orders got cancelled because they didn't really have them?


I got the email at 3, checked at 4 and pretty much all the metal squares and the anniversary editions were out. Maybe they were up earlier today, but pretty much everything is gone minus a couple of the carbon bezel g-steels.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

cvdl said:


> Only United States? Page redirects me to Casio Europe.


Yes US only.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

pfmail said:


> ^ Didn't they pull the same trick last time too where all orders got cancelled because they didn't really have them?


pretty sure a couple people got them with the rest going on backorder and then eventually getting cancelled.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Moonbiter said:


> I got the email at 3, checked at 4 and pretty much all the metal squares and the anniversary editions were out. Maybe they were up earlier today, but pretty much everything is gone minus a couple of the carbon bezel g-steels.


Got the email at 12, and the text at 2 and only hopped on to link a buddy to the TCM. Didn't really check the availability but I presumed they would be picked up fast. Theres still a couple GPRB's from the looks of it too.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

t minus said:


> Great way to waste everyone's time. Thanks for posting.


Oh you're welcome! Maybe next time be a bit quicker and a bit less crankier since a couple buddies and I managed to pick up a couple pieces 
.


----------



## t minus

Let me know when you have them in hand.


Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Oh you're welcome! Maybe next time be a bit quicker and a bit less crankier since a couple buddies and I managed to pick up a couple pieces
> .


----------



## cvdl

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Oh you're welcome! Maybe next time be a bit quicker and a bit less crankier since a couple buddies and I managed to pick up a couple pieces
> .


Wondering where they found the extra TCM's and TB's, since they removed the store listing some time ago.
I could only find those watches at resellers or fleabay.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> SOME MAD STEALS AT THE G SHOCK OUTLET HOLIDAY SALE!!!!
> Holiday Specials (casio.com)
> From what i saw theres a couple TCM's, TB's, GPRB's, a couple Anniversary squares. Possibly the best drop they've had since dropping their GW5000's for 180...which is also there again.
> View attachment 16226639


AND TCM's, TB's SOLD OUT!!!. Think there was a still a couple GPRB's and a bunch of non squares left I believe.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

cvdl said:


> Wondering where they found the extra TCM's and TB's, since they removed the store listing some time ago.
> I could only find those watches at resellers or fleabay.


They did specify that the packaging might be damages or missing a manual so makes me think they were returns.


----------



## chesterworks

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> SOME MAD STEALS AT THE G SHOCK OUTLET HOLIDAY SALE!!!!
> Holiday Specials (casio.com)
> From what i saw theres a couple TCM's, TB's, GPRB's, a couple Anniversary squares. Possibly the best drop they've had since dropping their GW5000's for 180...which is also there again.
> View attachment 16226639


Looks like they're out of stock on most of the goodies already.


----------



## lookatwrist

I feel like they made a mistake and in addition to a few real watches, any watch that had been on the outlet in the past year was relisted even if it had zero stock. I got a GW-5000 last time but I think I was the only one.


----------



## Moonbiter

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Oh you're welcome! Maybe next time be a bit quicker and a bit less crankier since a couple buddies and I managed to pick up a couple pieces
> .


I figured folks just got salty! Glad you could pick up the good stuff!


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Moonbiter said:


> I figured folks just got salty! Glad you could pick up the good stuff!


Just picked up a basic square for my brother. I'm happier that a buddy of mine got the TCM for less than 1200$ after searching for damn near a year.


----------



## Moonbiter

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Just picked up a basic square for my brother. I'm happier that a buddy of mine got the TCM for less than 1200$ after searching for damn near a year.


Awesome, glad you could get what you were looking for! I was hoping to pickup a DW5035 or 5735, but no luck.


----------



## t minus

I picked up a lot of good stuff last year, and I am still waiting for it to ship. Best of luck.


Moonbiter said:


> I figured folks just got salty! Glad you could pick up the good stuff!


----------



## t minus

Got my TCM for $950 from Amazon after Thanksgiving. I would recommend that if he doesn't get his to keep a close eye on Amazon.


Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Just picked up a basic square for my brother. I'm happier that a buddy of mine got the TCM for less than 1200$ after searching for damn near a year.


----------



## caribiner23

t minus said:


> Got my TCM for $950 from Amazon after Thanksgiving. I would recommend that if he doesn't get his to keep a close eye on Amazon.


Use camelcamelcamel to keep an eye on Amazon prices for you. 

www.camelcamelcamel.com


----------



## Moonbiter

t minus said:


> Got my TCM for $950 from Amazon after Thanksgiving. I would recommend that if he doesn't get his to keep a close eye on Amazon.


Thanks for the heads up, will keep an eye out. Looked like Amazon was trying to start their Black Friday sales early this year, but I haven't seen anything worthwhile.


----------



## t minus

If Amazon follows the same pattern it will be either on or around the 27th.


Moonbiter said:


> Thanks for the heads up, will keep an eye out. Looked like Amazon was trying to start their Black Friday sales early this year, but I haven't seen anything worthwhile.


----------



## t minus

Are those always up to date and accurate?


caribiner23 said:


> Use camelcamelcamel to keep an eye on Amazon prices for you.
> 
> www.camelcamelcamel.com


----------



## caribiner23

t minus said:


> Are those always up to date and accurate?


I've never had a problem with it.


----------



## t minus

Thanks, I'll give it a try.


caribiner23 said:


> I've never had a problem with it.


----------



## lookatwrist

t minus said:


> Are those always up to date and accurate?


Ive always had good luck with camel, it works well. You can set price watch alerts and see patterns over time. Amazon should do all that built in.


----------



## Rocat

Walmart.com has the blue MDV-106B-2 for $49.92 



https://www.walmart.com/ip/Casio-Men-200m-Water-Resistant-Diver-Analog-Watch/889819551


----------



## Rocat

The green bezel version of the MDV-106 is at a low of $56.00 at Walmart.com as well. 



https://www.walmart.com/ip/Casio-Men-s-Dive-Style-Classic-Analog-Watch-MDV106B-1A3V/661534543


----------



## cvdl

Not really a deal at 1700 dollars but there’s a new in box TB for sale at Reddit .


----------



## loubapache

Walmart.com has the black MDV106-1A for $39.99


https://www.walmart.com/ip/seort/21672924


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

cvdl said:


> Not really a deal at 1700 dollars but there’s a new in box TB for sale at Reddit .


That’s not a deal…that’s nowhere near retail. I remember picking up mine for retail around a year ago. 


Sent by Rick C-137’s DW5600RM21-1


----------



## heliosphann

Amazon.com: G-Shock GM110SCM-1A Camo Skelton One Size : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy G-Shock GM110SCM-1A Camo Skelton One Size and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com





Found this after watching a YT review of this watch. Couldn't resist at almost half price! The other two digital cameo G's are deep discounted from the same seller, but I don't think they're near as good as this 110.

Recieved mine today and it's even nicer in person.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

GSWH1000-1 FOR 419$ BEFORE TAX at the outlet store!!!!

GSWH1000-1 (casio.com)


----------



## nonconformulaic

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> GSWH1000-1 FOR 419$ BEFORE TAX at the outlet store!!!!
> 
> GSWH1000-1 (casio.com)
> 
> View attachment 16252557


----------



## TheBearded

nonconformulaic said:


> View attachment 16252756


False.


----------



## nonconformulaic

TheBearded said:


> False.


Nice work, @TheBearded! 

Wasn't sure if the first reply would be the MythBusters vid you posted above, the meme below, or one of our more strident members telling me to "stay on topic"... Regardless, that GSW-H1000 is a stanky stinker that couldn't have held it's own against "budget" Wear OS watches circa 2018 that cost 75% less when released. 

Wear your watches in good health!


----------



## Snyde

Jared’s Jewelry is selling all their Gshock’s for 20%. I may or may not be receiving my new MRG tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scrumpypaul

UK lads and lasses.... 

Just ordered one of these, a DW5600BBMB-1ER for £39.60 with code FRIDAY12 from Watches2U.










I'm tempted to put it on a transparent bezel and strap with a neg display mod.

It would seem there is only one left now.






Casio DW-5600BBMB-1ER G-Shock Watch | Watches2U


Buy your Casio DW-5600BBMB-1ER Watch from official stockist Watches2U. Free delivery. 60 days returns. Buy now!




www.watches2u.com


----------



## G-Shocky

AMEX is offering $200 off a $750 purchase as Hodinkee. Login to your account to see if offer applies to you.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

scrumpypaul said:


> UK lads and lasses....
> 
> Just ordered one of these, a DW5600BBMB-1ER for £39.60 with code FRIDAY12 from Watches2U.
> 
> View attachment 16254079
> 
> 
> I'm tempted to put it on a transparent bezel and strap with a neg display mod.
> 
> It would seem there is only one left now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio DW-5600BBMB-1ER G-Shock Watch | Watches2U
> 
> 
> Buy your Casio DW-5600BBMB-1ER Watch from official stockist Watches2U. Free delivery. 60 days returns. Buy now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watches2u.com


that would look really good with transparent resin, either pos or neg would work too I think


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Francis and Gaye (UK) have these little Gems...










on a side note, it looks like one of the staff there didn't like one of the watches and the actual web description probably isn't what Casio describes it as...


----------



## CC

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Francis and Gaye (UK) have these little Gems...
> 
> View attachment 16254204
> 
> 
> on a side note, it looks like one of the staff there didn't like one of the watches and the actual web description probably isn't what Casio describes it as...
> 
> View attachment 16254215


Brilliant and quite correct.


----------



## babylon19

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Francis and Gaye (UK) have these little Gems...
> 
> View attachment 16254204
> 
> 
> on a side note, it looks like one of the staff there didn't like one of the watches and the actual web description probably isn't what Casio describes it as...
> 
> View attachment 16254215


That white one is tempting, if I was in the market I would snap it up!


----------



## journeyforce

Kohls is having early black Friday sales.

The Casio G-Shock GWM-5610 is on sale for $91.00






Casio Men's G-Shock Tough Solar Digital Chronograph Watch - GWM5610-1


Watches at Kohl's - Shop our full selection of watches, including this Casio watch, at Kohls.com.




www.kohls.com





With using the black friday code ENJOY15 and YOUGET15 code, i was able to get a GWM-5610 for $82.00 shipped.

This is probably one of the cheapest prices you will find a GWM-5610 right now. By buying one, you might ether get a GWM-5610 or a GWM-5610U (sort of a crap shoot) and for once a Kohls sale that is worth while (usually Kohls has a list price for higher then other stores and then their "sale" is the same as other stores regular prices)

There are other casio watches on sale also.


----------



## Eric.S

Amazon US now has gwm5610 for $91 plus tax. And based on comments and some forum members recent experience, it’s actually the upgraded U version.


----------



## Rocat

At least for me they have an additional $13.65 off with a coupon bringing it down even more to $77.35.



Eric.S said:


> Amazon US now has gwm5610 for $91 plus tax. And based on comments and some forum members recent experience, it’s actually the upgraded U version.
> 
> View attachment 16255060


----------



## Eric.S

You are correct sir, must be new discount. I think they are price matching Kohl's.















Rocat said:


> At least for me they have an additional $13.65 off with a coupon bringing it down even more to $77.35.


----------



## hoss

Eric.S said:


> Amazon US now has gwm5610 for $91 plus tax. And based on comments and some forum members recent experience, it’s actually the upgraded U version.
> 
> View attachment 16255060


Are you absolutely sure that it’s the upgraded U version that Amazon has on sale right now? I’m asking because I really want to get the U version if this one that Amazon has on sale right now for $91 minus the $13.65 discount is truly the U version.


----------



## ohhenry1

hoss said:


> Are you absolutely sure that it’s the upgraded U version that Amazon has on sale right now? I’m asking because I really want to get the U version if this one that Amazon has on sale right now for $91 minus the $13.65 discount is truly the U version.


Amazon is about the easiest online vendor to return items to. I'd just order it and find out.


----------



## omar77w

GW-7900 is $75.00 on Amazon now, its lowest price ever according to camelcamelcamel











Amazon.com: Casio Men's G-Shock Quartz Watch with Resin Strap, Black, 30 (Model: GW-7900-1CR) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


----------



## journeyforce

hoss said:


> Are you absolutely sure that it’s the upgraded U version that Amazon has on sale right now? I’m asking because I really want to get the U version if this one that Amazon has on sale right now for $91 minus the $13.65 discount is truly the U version.


Yes he is correct.

I bought a couple from Amazon back in Oct and they were 5610U versions









Want to buy a new GW-M5610U but dont want to pay Japan...


Then order it from Amazon.com I ordered 2 GW-M5610 watches for upcoming gifts. I bought them from Amazon.com for $98 plus tax. I expected them to be the older GW-M5610 models with the EL backlight. I got them a few days ago and from the initial package, it looked like a GW-M5610. The barcode...




 www.watchuseek.com





Amazon still seems to list it as the GWM-5610-1 on the ad and the packaging but they were U versions


----------



## CasioExplorer

-17% on Kachi-Iro (would have saved me almost 500€ a few months ago lol  ).

Enjoy!

Montre Kachi Iro MRG-B2000R-1ADR - Casio G-Shock - Ocarat


----------



## Rocket1991

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> GSWH1000-1 FOR 419$ BEFORE TAX at the outlet store!!!!
> 
> GSWH1000-1 (casio.com)
> 
> View attachment 16252557


That was fast. Direct to outlet so to say.
Tic watch is half the price. Fossil Gen 6 is cheaper and Samsung is cheaper (if you get non classic Watch 4 it's on sale too for Black Friday for effectively half price of outlet Casio). All will get WearOS3. Samsung rides it now. Blazing fast and pretty much GADA watches.


----------



## usclassic

J C Penny


----------



## Eric.S

I didn't buy myself, Already have my 5610U from before, so what I know is second hand info. It's a good bet, I'd probably bet my lunch money on it, but not my house.



hoss said:


> Are you absolutely sure that it’s the upgraded U version that Amazon has on sale right now? I’m asking because I really want to get the U version if this one that Amazon has on sale right now for $91 minus the $13.65 discount is truly the U version.


----------



## Eric.S

JC Penny now has a bunch of good Gs on low price:


GWM5610 (not sure if U) - $70
GW6900 - $65
DW9052 - $35
DW6900 - $40

and more


----------



## journeyforce

Eric.S said:


> JC Penny now has a bunch of good Gs on low price:
> 
> 
> GWM5610 (not sure if U) - $70
> GW6900 - $65
> DW9052 - $35
> DW6900 - $40
> 
> and more
> 
> View attachment 16256348
> 
> 
> View attachment 16256346
> 
> 
> View attachment 16256349
> 
> 
> View attachment 16256358



It is a decent price for the GWM-5610 but if you look closer it is actually more then the Amazon or the Kohls GWM-5610 sales as JCP is hitting you up for shipping costs because it is under $75 and at least for me when you factor in the tax for the item and then the shipping, it comes out to be $2 more then the one from Kohls or Amazon


----------



## ugawino




----------



## caribiner23

journeyforce said:


> It is a decent price for the GWM-5610 but if you look closer it is actually more then the Amazon or the Kohls GWM-5610 sales as JCP is hitting you up for shipping costs because it is under $75 and at least for me when you factor in the tax for the item and then the shipping, it comes out to be $2 more then the one from Kohls or Amazon


----------



## caribiner23

ugawino said:


> View attachment 16256440


Very sweet! 

But does a deal from a couple months ago count? 









WHAT'S YOUR LATEST PURCHASE? Show off your shiny...


New frogman member Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## aparezco

ugawino said:


> View attachment 16256440


where!!???


----------



## Rocat

I know the GD-350 is getting up there in age but Amazon has the grey version for $68.95 which is a great deal but then they throw a $2.65 coupon on top of that for a total of $66.30 before taxes. Not too shabby.



https://www.amazon.com/Casio-G-Shock-GD350-8-Resin-Sport/dp/B00BU6TXEC/ref=sr_1_42?crid=33A9YYVCZZYA7&keywords=casio+watch+men&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&qid=1637709370&qsid=136-1887672-1426860&refinements=p_85%3A2470955011%2Cp_6%3AATVPDKIKX0DER&rnid=2661622011&rps=1&s=apparel&sprefix=casio+%2Caps%2C186&sr=1-42&sres=B000GAWSDG%2CB000GAYQJ0%2CB000GAYQKY%2CB0094B79CI%2CB007RWZHXO%2CB08VMTXZP1%2CB01MZF6LL2%2CB01N1IYFI1%2CB000LAKYW8%2CB000GAYQL8%2CB00AB69I10%2CB00AELHD0U%2CB083VMXGR4%2CB000GB0G7A%2CB00CMO8CCU%2CB083L9KFB6%2CB07T85L1TJ%2CB003URP7NK%2CB00BIP75L8%2CB013M83HUG&srpt=WATCH




Take your pick. You can have the black version with positive lcd for the same price. Or the 1C version for the same net price of $66.30. It does have a higher starting price but the coupon is also takes more off the price.






Amazon.com: Casio GSHOCK Stainless Steel Quartz Watch with Resin Strap, Black, 21.4 (Model: GD350-1CR) : Sports & Outdoors


Buy Casio GSHOCK Stainless Steel Quartz Watch with Resin Strap, Black, 21.4 (Model: GD350-1CR) and other Sport Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com














Amazon.com: Casio Men's G-Shock GD350-1C Black Resin Sport Watch : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio Men's G-Shock GD350-1C Black Resin Sport Watch and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

G Shock UK added these to their Black Friday Offers


----------



## Rocat

The bog standard DW-5600E is on sale also for $35.88 after the coupon is applied. It's not as good a deal as it was in 2017 when these went for $25.20. But still not a bad deal. Great gift for any kid who is getting into watches and wants a G-Shock. 









Amazon.com: Casio Men's G-Shock Quartz Watch with Resin Strap, Black, 20 (Model: DW5600E-1V) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio Men's G-Shock Quartz Watch with Resin Strap, Black, 20 (Model: DW5600E-1V) and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## babylon19

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> G Shock UK added these to their Black Friday Offers
> 
> View attachment 16256754
> 
> View attachment 16256757


No voucher codes work on these, right?


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

babylon19 said:


> No voucher codes work on these, right?


the usual 10% doesn't, I dunno about Student/blue light/military etc


----------



## DC Lavman

usclassic said:


> J C Penny
> 
> View attachment 16256123


Thank you @usclassic for flagging this sale at JCP. Scored the GW-M5610 AND a Duro for what will be a combined $70 shipped, which is a screaming deal.

Sale price for the two watches combined was $105, but there is a 10% discount you get for creating an online account. With tax (and free shipping) my order was just under $100. But BeFrugal has 14% cashback running if you click through their site on the way to JCP, and Chase is also offering 15% back from JCP, as well. So basically $70 net for both. Fun!


----------



## caribiner23

DC Lavman said:


> Thank you @usclassic for flagging this sale at JCP. Scored the GW-M5610 AND a Duro for what will be a combined $70 shipped, which is a screaming deal.
> 
> Sale price for the two watches combined was $105, but there is a 10% discount you get for creating an online account. With tax (and free shipping) my order was just under $100. But BeFrugal has 14% cashback running if you click through their site on the way to JCP, and Chase is also offering 15% back from JCP, as well. So basically $70 net for both. Fun!


That's some EXTREME discounting!


----------



## ohhenry1

DC Lavman said:


> Thank you @usclassic for flagging this sale at JCP. Scored the GW-M5610 AND a Duro for what will be a combined $70 shipped, which is a screaming deal.
> 
> Sale price for the two watches combined was $105, but there is a 10% discount you get for creating an online account. With tax (and free shipping) my order was just under $100. But BeFrugal has 14% cashback running if you click through their site on the way to JCP, and Chase is also offering 15% back from JCP, as well. So basically $70 net for both. Fun!


Nice! How do you stack BeFrugal and Chase cash back? Doesn't each require that you click through their affiliate link before making the purchase?


----------



## DC Lavman

ohhenry1 said:


> Nice! How do you stack BeFrugal and Chase cash back? Doesn't each require that you click through their affiliate link before making the purchase?


The Chase deal was an offer I added to my credit card, not a click through from a Chase portal. It's actually the first time I've ever used a Chase offer, though I've successfully combined AmEx offers and CB sites for years.


----------



## ugawino

caribiner23 said:


> Very sweet!
> 
> But does a deal from a couple months ago count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT'S YOUR LATEST PURCHASE? Show off your shiny...
> 
> 
> New frogman member Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Well, as of this afternoon there are still two in the case at that price. So I'd say it still qualifies. 


aparezco said:


> where!!???


Local Walmart


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

So many deals... good job guys! Thanks for sharing, and now I need to fight my temptations. LOL


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

DC Lavman said:


> Sale price for the two watches combined was $105, but there is a 10% discount you get for creating an online account. With tax (and free shipping) my order was just under $100. But BeFrugal has 14% cashback running if you click through their site on the way to JCP, and Chase is also offering 15% back from JCP, as well. So basically $70 net for both. Fun!


That's what I called stacking the discounts. Good job!



ugawino said:


> Well, as of this afternoon there are still two in the case at that price. So I'd say it still qualifies.
> 
> Local Walmart


There are several Walmarts in my area that I would stop in to buy something from time to time. But I can tell you I rarely see clearance mark down for watches to low price like that. So I guess it's different from state to state, from location to location. A draw of luck, really. Not that I need any more GWM500s, I got quite a few of those myself.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Seiyajapan started their Black Friday sale until November 29th. Use code [email protected] for 5% off your entire order. You might be able to get the 10% off coupon too when you first sign up. 


Sent by Rick C-137’s DW5600RM21-1


----------



## gartner

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Seiyajapan started their Black Friday sale until November 29th. Use code [email protected] for 5% off your entire order. You might be able to get the 10% off coupon too when you first sign up.
> 
> 
> Sent by Rick C-137’s DW5600RM21-1


How do you get an additional 10% off? I got their email for 5% off but I have never made an order, so this would be my first buy.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

gartner said:


> How do you get an additional 10% off? I got their email for 5% off but I have never made an order, so this would be my first buy.


There should be a pop up when you first go to the page. If it doesn’t pop up clear your cookies,close browser, and try again. You could also try doing it through an incognito tab. Additionally, I don’t know if the 10% can be added on to the 5% off sale price as I don’t plan on buying anything. 


Sent by Rick C-137’s DW5600RM21-1


----------



## gartner

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> There should be a pop up when you first go to the page. If it doesn’t pop up clear your cookies,close browser, and try again. You could also try doing it through an incognito tab. Additionally, I don’t know if the 10% can be added on to the 5% off sale price as I don’t plan on buying anything.
> 
> 
> Sent by Rick C-137’s DW5600RM21-1


No dice with the pop up but thank you anyway.


----------



## omar77w

Lots of ‘Clip & Save’ deals on G-Shocks and Casios on Amazon. The best ones, in my opinion, are the *G-9000 Mudman for $54.70*, or a *DW-5600E for $35.88.*


----------



## journeyforce

JC Penney's is selling the Protrek PRW-2500 for $150 before taxes

Shipping is free



https://www.jcpenney.com/p/casio-mens-multi-function-atomic-time-digital-black-strap-watch-prw2500-1/pp5002361158?pTmplType=regular



A great way to get a nice Protrek for a low price. I like the 2500 because it is easy to read and sits well on the wrist


----------



## chesterworks

DC Lavman said:


> Thank you @usclassic for flagging this sale at JCP. Scored the GW-M5610 AND a Duro for what will be a combined $70 shipped, which is a screaming deal.
> 
> Sale price for the two watches combined was $105, but there is a 10% discount you get for creating an online account. With tax (and free shipping) my order was just under $100. But BeFrugal has 14% cashback running if you click through their site on the way to JCP, and Chase is also offering 15% back from JCP, as well. So basically $70 net for both. Fun!


What are the odds that it's the 5610U I wonder...


----------



## mbnv992

If anyone wants a solar G5600E this is a smokin deal -









Casio G-shock MHL Collaboration 202a201j G-5600e Quartz Digital Watch for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Casio G-shock MHL Collaboration 202a201j G-5600e Quartz Digital Watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Probably too good to be true but for $53.22 I ordered one anyway. The only have like 3 left.


----------



## timannnn6

journeyforce said:


> JC Penney's is selling the Protrek PRW-2500 for $150 before taxes
> 
> Shipping is free
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.jcpenney.com/p/casio-mens-multi-function-atomic-time-digital-black-strap-watch-prw2500-1/pp5002361158?pTmplType=regular
> 
> 
> 
> A great way to get a nice Protrek for a low price. I like the 2500 because it is easy to read and sits well on the wrist


Been looking at those for awhile. Will pick one up for sure. Thanks for the post.


----------



## DC Lavman

timannnn6 said:


> Been looking at those for awhile. Will pick one up for sure. Thanks for the post.


Will be interesting to see if these $150 purchases results in an extra $45 credit for a future purchase, as the website suggests. It could be like getting a second watch for basically free.


----------



## journeyforce

mbnv992 said:


> If anyone wants a solar G5600E this is a smokin deal -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio G-shock MHL Collaboration 202a201j G-5600e Quartz Digital Watch for sale online | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Casio G-shock MHL Collaboration 202a201j G-5600e Quartz Digital Watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably too good to be true but for $53.22 I ordered one anyway. The only have like 3 left.


Thanks for the heads up I just bought one also. I paid with a Credit card so if there is an issue I will get my money back.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

mbnv992 said:


> If anyone wants a solar G5600E this is a smokin deal -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio G-shock MHL Collaboration 202a201j G-5600e Quartz Digital Watch for sale online | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Casio G-shock MHL Collaboration 202a201j G-5600e Quartz Digital Watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably too good to be true but for $53.22 I ordered one anyway. The only have like 3 left.


i'd steer clear of a seller with only 7 feedback selling a multiple quantity G Shock


----------



## journeyforce

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> i'd steer clear of a seller with only 7 feedback selling a multiple quantity G Shock



At less then $60 it is a worth while risk to take. The reward is far greater. A chance to have a new G-5600 in the "collection" for not much money 

Besides I paid with paypal using a credit card. If the deal goes south I let eBay take care of it, if ebay fails me then I hit up my credit card and have them take care of the issue (they have always been good to me). i never bother with dealing with paypal with an issue, I simply walk over them and let my credit card company deal with it

As for a person that has under 10 feedback with multiple of the same G-Shock, this seller seems to be selling a lot of different things. He/she probably is a bulk seller that got a bunch of watches from some close of business sale. 

Of course you had a lot of sellers that had a bunch of GWM-500F for sale last year around this time since they bought them up from Walmarts (it was on clearance at $25 there)


----------



## scrumpypaul

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> that would look really good with transparent resin, either pos or neg would work too I think


Received it today Beefy - nice and blingy. I like the fact it has gold hardware too - something I didn't realise. I'm now thinking about putting it on a transparent brown or coffee coloured strap and bezel, there's a few on AE around the £10 mark. Possibly one which has a graduated finish on the transparency. Anyway, that's food for thought. I'm now going to stick with the positive display BTW. I've got four other G Shocks and they're all negative displays, so it's about time I had a positive one.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

scrumpypaul said:


> Received it today Beefy - nice and blingy. I like the fact it has gold hardware too - something I didn't realise. I'm now thinking about putting it on a transparent brown or coffee coloured strap and bezel, there's a few on AE around the £10 mark. Possibly one which has a graduated finish on the transparency. Anyway, that's food for thought. I'm now going to stick with the positive display BTW. I've got four other G Shocks and they're all negative displays, so it's about time I had a positive one.


You could always just swap a module so one of the others is positive...? Unless the others aren't 3229s?


----------



## G-Shocky

mbnv992 said:


> If anyone wants a solar G5600E this is a smokin deal -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio G-shock MHL Collaboration 202a201j G-5600e Quartz Digital Watch for sale online | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Casio G-shock MHL Collaboration 202a201j G-5600e Quartz Digital Watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably too good to be true but for $53.22 I ordered one anyway. The only have like 3 left.


A few weeks ago I asked them for actual photos of item and they never responded.


----------



## Rocat

journeyforce said:


> JC Penney's is selling the Protrek PRW-2500 for $150 before taxes
> 
> Shipping is free
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.jcpenney.com/p/casio-mens-multi-function-atomic-time-digital-black-strap-watch-prw2500-1/pp5002361158?pTmplType=regular
> 
> 
> 
> A great way to get a nice Protrek for a low price. I like the 2500 because it is easy to read and sits well on the wrist


If it only had Sunrise/Sunset. 

Still, it is a very good deal.


----------



## hoss

journeyforce said:


> Yes he is correct.
> 
> I bought a couple from Amazon back in Oct and they were 5610U versions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to buy a new GW-M5610U but dont want to pay Japan...
> 
> 
> Then order it from Amazon.com I ordered 2 GW-M5610 watches for upcoming gifts. I bought them from Amazon.com for $98 plus tax. I expected them to be the older GW-M5610 models with the EL backlight. I got them a few days ago and from the initial package, it looked like a GW-M5610. The barcode...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon still seems to list it as the GWM-5610-1 on the ad and the packaging but they were U versions


I just got the watch in today and it’s NOT the GWM-5610-U. It’s the older version GWM-5610-1



chesterworks said:


> What are the odds that it's the 5610U I wonder...


Not good. I received the older version GWM-5610-1


----------



## hoss

Amazon sent me the older version GWM-5610-1. Not the newer version GWM-5610-U


----------



## FROG

Still a bargain and still a blazing good watch.


----------



## complexcarbs

Looks like updated models are coming in the near future. Pure speculation but still. The U was quick.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

JCP. This is back to price point few years back! Similar pricing for other colors too.


----------



## hoss

FROG said:


> Still a bargain and still a blazing good watch.


Yeah, I like it, but I really wish that Amazon could’ve sent me the newer U version because I like being able to see the time in the stopwatch and in the countdown timer modes. I also like the LED light in the newer U version better than the EL Light that’s in the older version. Anyways, I’m going to keep this older version GWM-5610-1 and I will wait until Amazon sells out on it and then I will purchase the newer U version when they stock up on the newer U version. 
I would send this older version GWM-5610-1 back to them for an exchange, but I’m afraid that I will get another older version GWM-5610-1 again from them and I will not be happy if I end up with the same old version again. So I will just keep this one and wear it. The good thing about this older version GWM-5610-1 that I got is that I received an additional discount of $13.65 for it and only paid $77.35 before tax for it ($82.18 with tax). So it was a good deal for this watch even though I wanted the newer U version of this model. I guess that I can’t be choosy when getting it for this low bargain price. The same watch is selling for $91.00 plus tax on Amazon right now.
I don’t know if this is any help to the members in here who want to get the newer U version, but I noticed when reading all the reviews on Amazon about this model that most of the people who got the newer U version got theirs throughout the month of October and one person got a U version on November 10th. Everyone else that purchased directly from Amazon Prime during the month of November got the older version model. Maybe Amazon ran out of the older version model in October and that’s why they shipped out the newer U version model out to their customers. Maybe they received more of the older version model in the month of November and they’re reverting back to shipping the older model now that they got more in stock. The last 4 serial numbers on my older version GWM-5610-1 that I received from Amazon today are 172A which I think means that my watch was manufactured on the 172nd day of 2021 which is June 21st. I also noticed that the last time that my watch synched with the atomic time was on June 24th at 11:50pm just 3 days after it was manufactured. My watch also came with its battery charge level at high (H) and with the home time zone set at NYC. I thought that all of the Casio G-Shock atomic watches came with the time zone set for Tokyo (TYO). Did others in here that bought this same older version model directly from Amazon Prime like I did get their watch with its home time zone set for NYC? My watch was delivered brand new without and indication that it was used or returned by anyone and it was perfectly packaged in a small black Casio cardboard box with a clear baggie around the watch with 2 folded Spanish instruction manuals, an English instruction manual in the form of a booklet, the warranty papers with a Casio warranty card and a few other small papers that were stuffed inside the English instruction manual. Did other members in here who recently purchased this older version GWM-5610-1 also receive the same paperwork like I did with their watch?


----------



## hoss

complexcarbs said:


> Looks like updated models are coming in the near future. Pure speculation but still. The U was quick.


I’m hoping that Amazon sells out on the older version and that they get the newer updated U model in the next week or two so I can get one.


----------



## sodamonkey

If anyone of my UK based friends is a member of the Bluelight Card or Defence Discount Services websites then each have a Black Friday discount at G-Shock UK of 30% from 25-29 Nov 👍


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

sodamonkey said:


> If anyone of my UK based friends is a member of the Bluelight Card or Defence Discount Services websites then each have a Black Friday discount at G-Shock UK of 30% from 25-29 Nov 👍


does that work on already discounted watches?


----------



## sodamonkey

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> does that work on already discounted watches?


Sorry, should have said, nope. The watches already on their own B/Friday sale have a statement saying no discount codes can be used. I did actually try and it didn't work,

Saying that, every now and again they do actually work, I had one of the Marino Morwood 5600's using a discount. Maybe it's worth keeping trying over the next few days?


----------



## sodamonkey

G-Shock UK website is down 😂

.........It's back 👍


----------



## CC

sodamonkey said:


> G-Shock UK website is down 😂
> 
> .........It's back 👍


Been like that last couple of days. Not even like there's anything worth getting


----------



## sodamonkey

CC said:


> Been like that last couple of days. Not even like there's anything worth getting


Yeah agreed! They have added a few more since the initial lot, but that initial lot was pretty poor, basically the same few watches they had in their Summer Sale

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45

usclassic said:


> J C Penny
> 
> View attachment 16256123


Thanks for this. I ended up buying a couple of real bargains from this sale, plus 14% cash back from BeFrugal.


----------



## hoss

Eric.S said:


> Amazon US now has gwm5610 for $91 plus tax. And based on comments and some forum members recent experience, it’s actually the upgraded U version.
> 
> View attachment 16255060





Eric.S said:


> You are correct sir, must be new discount. I think they are price matching Kohl's.
> 
> View attachment 16255276





usclassic said:


> J C Penny
> 
> View attachment 16256123


Has anyone received their watch from Amazon, Kohl’s or JC Penny yet from any of the ads that advertised it on sale that are posted above? I would like to know if anyone received the newer U version or if they received the older version GMW-5610-1 with the EL electroluminescent light without the time display in the stopwatch and countdown timer mode. The one that I received from Amazon last night is the older version and NOT the newer LED U version with the time display showing in the stopwatch and the countdown timer mode. I really wanted the newer U version, but I lucked out.
I already have 5 or 6 of this same older version G-Shock GWM-5610-1 model in my collection that I purchased a number of years back that were all made in China and the Auto EL Light doesn’t work on none of them when I flick my wrist to see the time in the dark. The older version GWM-5610-1 that I just received from Amazon yesterday is made in Thailand. I just hope that the Auto EL Light on this one doesn’t stop working like it did on all of my 6 other ones that I own.
I’ve decided to keep this one for 3 reasons. First because it’s made in Thailand and not in China. It will be the ONLY GWM-5610-1 model that I own that’s made in Thailand unlike all the other ones that are made in China which are all pieces of junk. Second because the Auto EL Light on it is working. Hopefully the Auto EL Light on this Thailand made one will not break and stop working like it did on all my 6 other China made ones. And thirdly, because I like that it looks exactly just like the original DW5000C from 1983 that I purchased brand new that I used to own for many years. But I still wish that this one had the time display in the stopwatch and countdown timer modes. 
Do you think that I should send it back and exchange it for another one hoping that Amazon sends me the newer U version of this model? Or do you think that I will get the same older version from Amazon again just like I got right now? What should I do? Should I take a second gamble and return this one for hope of Amazon sending me the newer U version? I don’t know what to do at this point. I do know that the cheap discount price together with the hope of me getting the newer U version is the reason why I ordered this model. I will be very disappointed if I return this older version back to Amazon and receive another same older version again. I really want the newer U version.


----------



## Eric.S

if you have to have the new model, find somewhere that sells the new model. 



hoss said:


> Has anyone received their watch from Amazon, Kohl’s or JC Penny yet from any of the ads that advertised it on sale that are posted above? I would like to know if anyone received the newer U version or if they received the older version GMW-5610-1 with the EL electroluminescent light without the time display in the stopwatch and countdown timer mode. The one that I received from Amazon last night is the older version and NOT the newer LED U version with the time display showing in the stopwatch and the countdown timer mode. I really wanted the newer U version, but I lucked out.
> I already have 5 or 6 of this same older version G-Shock GWM-5610-1 model in my collection that I purchased a number of years back that were all made in China and the Auto EL Light doesn’t work on none of them when I flick my wrist to see the time in the dark. The older version GWM-5610-1 that I just received from Amazon yesterday is made in Thailand. I just hope that the Auto EL Light on this one doesn’t stop working like it did on all of my 6 other ones that I own.
> I’ve decided to keep this one for 3 reasons. First because it’s made in Thailand and not in China. It will be the ONLY GWM-5610-1 model that I own that’s made in Thailand unlike all the other ones that are made in China which are all pieces of junk. Second because the Auto EL Light on it is working. Hopefully the Auto EL Light on this Thailand made one will not break and stop working like it did on all my 6 other China made ones. And thirdly, because I like that it looks exactly just like the original DW5000C from 1983 that I purchased brand new that I used to own for many years. But I still wish that this one had the time display in the stopwatch and countdown timer modes.
> Do you think that I should send it back and exchange it for another one hoping that Amazon sends me the newer U version of this model? Or do you think that I will get the same older version from Amazon again just like I got right now? What should I do? Should I take a second gamble and return this one for hope of Amazon sending me the newer U version? I don’t know what to do at this point. I do know that the cheap discount price together with the hope of me getting the newer U version is the reason why I ordered this model. I will be very disappointed if I return this older version back to Amazon and receive another same older version again. I really want the newer U version.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Anyone checked out mltd.com, I believe they have 35% black Friday and they have a selection of gshocks on there.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoss

Eric.S said:


> if you have to have the new model, find somewhere that sells the new model.


I prefer to own the new U version, but I'm not desperate and I’m willing to wait until Amazon gets them in stock after they run out of the older version G-WM5610-1. I don’t want to spend $172 - $200 right now for the newer U version. It’s too much money. I would like to see the new U version sell for under or around $100 in order for me to buy it.


----------



## hoss

Okay, I decided to test out the waters on Amazon again. I purchased another GWM5610 G-Shock from them to see whether or not Amazon will send me the newer U version with the LED Light and with the time in the stopwatch and countdown timer modes or if they will send me the older version with the EL Light. I purchased this second one for $91.00 plus tax which came out to $96.69. I had bought the same exact watch just 3 days ago for $14.51 less for $82.18 with the tax included. So I paid $14.51 more this time around for the same watch. I’m hoping that Amazon will send me the newer U version model. If I don’t get the newer U version this second time around I might keep it as a spare or I might return it. I know that back in October Amazon was shipping out the new U version of this model to a lot of people who purchased this watch. The last date that they shipped the newer U version to customers was sometime in the end of October to the first week of November. An Amazon customer wrote a review on November 10 on the website and they clearly showed a picture of their GWM5610 being the newer U version.


----------



## GaryK30

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Anyone checked out mltd.com, I believe they have 35% black Friday and they have a selection of gshocks on there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


I clicked on a few G-Shocks, and they all said, "Coupons not valid for this item." For some reason, MLTD seems to have stopped accepting their own coupons for G-Shocks a while ago.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Casio Men's Pro Trek Quartz Sport Watch with Resin Strap Amazon.com: Casio Men's Pro Trek Quartz Sport Watch with Resin Strap, Blue, 22.5 (Model: PRT-B70-2CR) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry

Shipped and sold by Amazon


----------



## kubr1ck

GaryK30 said:


> I clicked on a few G-Shocks, and they all said, "Coupons not valid for this item." For some reason, MLTD seems to have stopped accepting their own coupons for G-Shocks a while ago.


Yeah, it's damn shame. MLTD used to be the go-to for many of us on here. I bought the GMW-B5000TCM-1 for $450 under MSRP from them. Ah the good ol' days.


----------



## caribiner23

hoss said:


> Okay, I decided to test out the waters on Amazon again. I purchased another GWM5610 G-Shock from them to see whether or not Amazon will send me the newer U version with the LED Light and with the time in the stopwatch and countdown timer modes or if they will send me the older version with the EL Light. I purchased this second one for $91.00 plus tax which came out to $96.69. I had bought the same exact watch just 3 days ago for $14.51 less for $82.18 with the tax included. So I paid $14.51 more this time around for the same watch. I’m hoping that Amazon will send me the newer U version model. If I don’t get the newer U version this second time around I might keep it as a spare or I might return it. I know that back in October Amazon was shipping out the new U version of this model to a lot of people who purchased this watch. The last date that they shipped the newer U version to customers was sometime in the end of October to the first week of November. An Amazon customer wrote a review on November 10 on the website and they clearly showed a picture of their GWM5610 being the newer U version.


I don't claim to know how Amazon's logistics work, but I imagine that different areas of the USA are serviced by different Amazon warehouses, and the item you receive will be what's stocked in your nearest warehouse. 

If you received the version you didn't want a couple days ago, I would think you'd likely get another one from the same batch if you placed another order right now.


----------



## hoss

caribiner23 said:


> I don't claim to know how Amazon's logistics work, but I imagine that different areas of the USA are serviced by different Amazon warehouses, and the item you receive will be what's stocked in your nearest warehouse.
> 
> If you received the version you didn't want a couple days ago, I would think you'd likely get another one from the same batch if you placed another order right now.


We’ll see what happens. I can always return it if I don’t like it. I would like to know how many people in here that have ordered the same model like I did from Amazon Prime within the last one week received the newer U version or the old version just like I received the old version.


----------



## Tzoid

I just ordered 2 GW6900-1 from JC Penny . $ 65.00 plus 10% Rakuten cash back and free shipping. my brother is getting one for Christmas and I'll keep the other.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

GaryK30 said:


> I clicked on a few G-Shocks, and they all said, "Coupons not valid for this item." For some reason, MLTD seems to have stopped accepting their own coupons for G-Shocks a while ago.


Oh no I didn't realize this. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

hoss said:


> We’ll see what happens. I can always return it if I don’t like it. I would like to know how many people in here that have ordered the same model like I did from Amazon Prime within the last one week received the newer U version or the old version just like I received the old version.


sell the 5 or 6 China made GW-M5610's that you still have


----------



## hoss

Amazon just put a limit on how many G-Shocks of the same model that one can purchase from their website. I don’t know whether or not this has anything to do with their Black Friday sale. There’s a maximum allowable purchase of only 3 watches for the G-WM5610 as well as for all of their other G-Shocks that they have for sale on their website. Why would they only allow each person to buy only 3 of the same model watch? They’ve never done anything like this before. Can somebody go on the Amazon website verify this for me. Thanks


----------



## caribiner23

hoss said:


> Amazon just put a limit on how many G-Shocks of the same model that one can purchase from their website. I don’t know whether or not this has anything to do with their Black Friday sale. There’s a maximum allowable purchase of only 3 watches for the G-WM5610 as well as for all of their other G-Shocks that they have for sale on their website. Why would they only allow each person to buy only 3 of the same model watch? They’ve never done anything like this before. Can somebody go on the Amazon website verify this for me. Thanks


This is what happened when I had 3 in my cart and tried to increase the quantity.

My guess is that people are buying them at a high velocity, which kicked off a process to limit purchases.

Amazon is most likely trying to limit resellers as well as prevent a huge wave of returns post-Black Friday (e.g. someone buys a dozen just to pick out the one that they like, then return the rest).

By the way, this latter technique is a sure way to wind up on Amazon's "no return" Blacklist.


----------



## GaryK30

In addition to the good J.C. Penney Black Friday deals mentioned previously, they have some good deals on AE-1400WH models: $20 for the black one and $17 for the blue one. Unfortunately the shipping is about $9 unless you buy $75 worth of merchandise. The watches can be found in Casio's store on eBay for $25, with free shipping.



https://www.jcpenney.com/p/casio-mens-black-strap-watch-ae1400wh-1av/ppr5007699510





https://www.jcpenney.com/p/casio-mens-blue-strap-watch-ae1400wh-2av/ppr5007908707


----------



## hoss

caribiner23 said:


> This is what happened when I had 3 in my cart and tried to increase the quantity.
> 
> My guess is that people are buying them at a high velocity, which kicked off a process to limit purchases.
> 
> Amazon is most likely trying to limit resellers as well as prevent a huge wave of returns post-Black Friday (e.g. someone buys a dozen just to pick out the one that they like, then return the rest).
> 
> By the way, this latter technique is a sure way to wind up on Amazon's "no return" Blacklist.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16261867


What do you mean by winding up on Amazon’s “no return” Blacklist? What’s that?


----------



## G-Shocky

Uggh, I keep looking at JC Penney trying to tell myself I don’t need anything. Less than $65 for a 5610 is insane! You couldn’t find one for less than $100 a few months ago.


----------



## caribiner23

hoss said:


> What do you mean by winding up on Amazon’s “no return” Blacklist? What’s that?


Amazon will suspend your account if they believe you are deliberately abusing their return policy. There are many stories all over the internet about this.

Let me Google that for you:



amazon return abuse - Google Search


----------



## caribiner23

GaryK30 said:


> In addition to the good J.C. Penney Black Friday deals mentioned previously, they have some good deals on AE-1400WH models: $20 for the black one and $17 for the blue one. Unfortunately the shipping is about $9 unless you buy $75 worth of merchandise. The watches can be found in Casio's store on eBay for $25, with free shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.jcpenney.com/p/casio-mens-black-strap-watch-ae1400wh-1av/ppr5007699510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.jcpenney.com/p/casio-mens-blue-strap-watch-ae1400wh-2av/ppr5007908707
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16261970


For what it's worth, a couple weeks ago I bought the black version of this one at the Walmart in Schaumburg, IL for $5.00. It wasn't marked as such, but that's how it rang up.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## usclassic

So I ordered a GW M5610 from Amazon with Prime 2 day free delivery it should be here Sunday. I doubt it will have the new 3496 module because Amazon has the u version listed about $100 more. Anyway I will let you know. I am ok either way. It was cheaper than JC Penny would have been by a couple dollars all things considered with much faster delivery.


----------



## hoss

usclassic said:


> So I ordered a GW M5610 from Amazon with Prime 2 day free delivery it should be here Sunday. I doubt it will have the new 3496 module because Amazon has the u version listed about $100 more. Anyway I will let you know. I am ok either way. It was cheaper than JC Penny would have been by a couple dollars all things considered with much faster delivery.


Okay please let us know what you get. I received mine 2 days ago and it wasn’t the newer U version. I got the old version. So I again ordered another 2nd one yesterday and a 3rd one earlier this afternoon from Amazon hoping that they will send me the newer U version.
I’m wondering how Amazon shipped out the newer U version back in October when they were advertising it as the older version? Did they run out of the older version and substitute it with the newer U version? Or did they just plain confuse the newer U version for the older version? Im curious to find out what really happened.


----------



## caribiner23

hoss said:


> Okay please let us know what you get. I received mine 2 days ago and it wasn’t the newer U version. I got the old version. So I again ordered another 2nd one yesterday and a 3rd one earlier this afternoon from Amazon hoping that they will send me the newer U version.
> I’m wondering how Amazon shipped out the newer U version back in October when they were advertising it as the older version? Did they run out of the older version and substitute it with the newer U version? Or did they just plain confuse the newer U version for the older version? Im curious to find out what really happened.


I am certain it's due to what's in the local distribution centers as I explained above.

Amazon does not have one, big, magical warehouse where everything ships from.

The question you should ask is where the people who got the 5610U from Amazon are located.

The people who got the U version in October may be getting their Amazon shipments from a distribution center that ships a greater quantity of 5610 watches, so the older stock ran out and they began shipping the newer stock.

You may be served by a *different* Amazon distribution center who still has lots of old stock. 

This is why I am willing to bet that all those watches you're ordering are all going to be exactly the same.

Amazon knows what they're shipping.

Good luck with the returns.


----------



## GaryK30

caribiner23 said:


> I am certain it's due to what's in the local distribution centers as I explained above.
> 
> Amazon does not have one, big, magical warehouse where everything ships from.
> 
> The people who got the U version in October may be getting their Amazon shipments from a distribution center that turns over more 5610 watches, so they got to the newer ones faster.
> 
> Maybe you should ask where the people who got the 5610U from Amazon are located.
> 
> You may be served by a *different* Amazon distribution center who still has lots of old stock. This is why I am willing to bet that all those watches you're ordering are all going to be exactly the same.
> 
> Amazon knows what they're shipping.
> 
> Good luck with the returns.


My friend ordered his GW-M5610-1 from Southern California in mid October, and he received the GW-M5610U-1 from Amazon.


----------



## 808TokeiDude

hoss said:


> Okay please let us know what you get. I received mine 2 days ago and it wasn’t the newer U version. I got the old version. So I again ordered another 2nd one yesterday and a 3rd one earlier this afternoon from Amazon hoping that they will send me the newer U version.
> I’m wondering how Amazon shipped out the newer U version back in October when they were advertising it as the older version? Did they run out of the older version and substitute it with the newer U version? Or did they just plain confuse the newer U version for the older version? Im curious to find out what really happened.


I ordered mine from Amazon on Wednesday and just received the U version. It originally came from their warehouse in San Bernardino, CA.


----------



## usclassic

hoss said:


> Okay please let us know what you get. I received mine 2 days ago and it wasn’t the newer U version. I got the old version. So I again ordered another 2nd one yesterday and a 3rd one earlier this afternoon from Amazon hoping that they will send me the newer U version.
> I’m wondering how Amazon shipped out the newer U version back in October when they were advertising it as the older version? Did they run out of the older version and substitute it with the newer U version? Or did they just plain confuse the newer U version for the older version? Im curious to find out what really happened.


Sorry but I just cancelled my order so we will never know but if I had to bet it would be the 3159.


----------



## hoss

I live in the northeast so I doubt that my order will come from San Bernardino, California. I don’t have any idea from where mine will come from.


----------



## bdjansen

I got mine from Amazon today and it’s the new U version.


----------



## hoss

bdjansen said:


> I got mine from Amazon today and it’s the new U version.


Did you buy from Amazon Prime? Which part of the country do you live in and from where did your new U version ship from?


----------



## hoss

usclassic said:


> Sorry but I just cancelled my order so we will never know but if I had to bet it would be the 3159.


What made you decide to cancel your order?


----------



## Skeptical

hoss said:


> I live in the northeast so I doubt that my order will come from San Bernardino, California. I don’t have any idea from where mine will come from.


As someone who lives in the Northeast and has tracked many an Amazon Warehouse delivery, they usually come from Hebron, Kentucky.


----------



## hoss

Skeptical said:


> As someone who lives in the Northeast and has tracked many an Amazon Warehouse delivery, they usually come from Hebron, Kentucky.


I still have the blue and white Amazon Prime bag that my old version 5610 came inside, but there’s no origin address on it that’s says where it was shipped from.


----------



## usclassic

hoss said:


> What made you decide to cancel your order?


Well I already had an ae1500 inbound but it seems lost in USPS NJ system. I did order another one of those from Amazon so it should arrive Sunday instead of the 5610. Really don't care for solar nor rc and the ae1500 has ten year CD2032 cell but I never have kept any watch near that long anyway. I may do a case mod if needed for the 18mm Barton elite silicone incoming strap as well as silicone oil fill.


----------



## Skeptical

hoss said:


> I still have the blue and white Amazon Prime bag that my old version 5610 came inside, but there’s no origin address on it that’s says where it was shipped from.


After I posted that, I went back through my recent orders, and there isn't much rhyme or reason to it. Several orders came from Kentucky, but they didn't all originate there. My most recent purchases are a Casio MDV106 and a GW-7900 that both came from Houston, TX.


----------



## jkpa

The myth, the legend.

With the Marlin logo, no less.

Grab one under $40 while you can









Amazon.com: Casio Men's MDV106-1AV 200M Duro Analog Watch, Black : Casio: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio Men's MDV106-1AV 200M Duro Analog Watch, Black: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



smile.amazon.com


----------



## hoss

Skeptical said:


> After I posted that, I went back through my recent orders, and there isn't much rhyme or reason to it. Several orders came from Kentucky, but they didn't all originate there. My most recent purchases are a Casio MDV106 and a GW-7900 that both came from Houston, TX.


Your orders must’ve had an origination location. Mine don’t have anything. The only thing that my tracking says is that “carrier picked up package” and “package arrived at carrier facility”. But it doesn’t say “where” they picked up the package and where the carrier tacitly is located. I have no clue as to where my watch order originated from because of this and because of the lack of tracking information that’s been given.


----------



## Rocat

hoss said:


> I still have the blue and white Amazon Prime bag that my old version 5610 came inside, but there’s no origin address on it that’s says where it was shipped from.



Use the tracking number that was on the package. Trace it and it will show where it originated from. I am in South Carolina and even though I have an Amazon distribution center not 10 miles from me, my Casio G-Shocks come from Kentucky.


----------



## hoss

Rocat said:


> Use the tracking number that was on the package. Trace it and it will show where it originated from. I am in South Carolina and even though I have an Amazon distribution center not 10 miles from me, my Casio G-Shocks come from Kentucky.


I just tried that and I can’t get anything out of it. There’s a tba tracking number on the Amazon bag. I entered that tracking number on Google and on Amazon logistics and I came out with nothing. It’s like the tracking number is cloaked and will not show the origination of the or the movement of the shipment. I got nothing.


----------



## hoss

I just purchased another 5610 with my wife’s Amazon account and I just noticed that there’s no delivery date listed for the 5610 on Amazon like there was earlier this afternoon. I’m wondering whether the inventory stock for the 5610 for my area here in the northeastern part of the country was connected to a certain warehouse location in the northeast where Amazon had them in stock and just sold out on them causing them to not list any delivery date on the listing for the 5610 because they don’t know where (in which other location) that they will need to pick stock from to ship out to the northeast. If Amazon sold out all of their 5610’s in my area in the northeast then they may have to reach out to any of their other warehouses that are further away from here for the 5610 that may have the newer U version in stock. I mean why would Amazon not have a delivery date right now on the listing for the 5610 like they did earlier today. This is odd.


----------



## CC

So you're going to keep buying until they run out of stock and have to replenish with the newer version?
After the effort you've put in, pretty much taken over this thread, probably would of been easier to just pay more for the actual watch you want.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

hoss said:


> We’ll see what happens. I can always return it if I don’t like it. I would like to know how many people in here that have ordered the same model like I did from Amazon Prime within the last one week received the newer U version or the old version just like I received the old version.


It sounds like they sent you exactly the model you ordered but you want to return it because they didn’t send you an upgrade for free? Just because some people were sent the wrong model by accident a while ago doesn’t entitle you to the same deal. Be happy with what you got, it is a great deal. The EL model is bound to become a classic in a few years.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

UK buyers, GW-M5610u-1b for £63.89 :

Clicky

Positive for £75~

Use code BF10 at checkout


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

CC said:


> So you're going to keep buying until they run out of stock and have to replenish with the newer version?
> After the effort you've put in, pretty much taken over this thread, probably would of been easier to just pay more for the actual watch you want.


At least someone said it, I thought I was losing my mind. Post after post, trying to rain man the Amazon 'system'


----------



## journeyforce

While not the great deal that it was a couple of days ago at Kohls, the GWM-5610 is on sale for $105 before adding the 20%. It came out to be about $89 with tax included. Of course it is still a good deal over the over $100 these go for and with the new kohls cash I now have due to buying a bunch of things a few days ago, this watch is a little over $65 for me now

JCP still has the watch for $70 plus tax and shipping


----------



## mbnv992

I’ve read this thread for the past many days now and for the person that keeps on buying many many 5610’s over and over again, knowing full-well that you are just going to return them to Amazon if they’re not a U model - stop being cheap and just buy the damn U model to begin with. Man, I’ve never heard of someone being so cheap. Now the poor Amazon people have to mess with all these watches you are going to be sending back ( which are perfectly fine and actually fit the description of said watch ) all because you are looking for a bargain.

I hope they ban your Amazon account.


----------



## gwdupuis74

I ordered the 5610 that was on Amazon and received the "U" version


----------



## caribiner23

CC said:


> So you're going to keep buying until they run out of stock and have to replenish with the newer version?
> After the effort you've put in, pretty much taken over this thread, probably would of been easier to just pay more for the actual watch you want.





toomuchdamnrum said:


> At least someone said it, I thought I was losing my mind. Post after post, trying to rain man the Amazon 'system'





mbnv992 said:


> I’ve read this thread for the past many days now and for the person that keeps on buying many many 5610’s over and over again, knowing full-well that you are just going to return them to Amazon if they’re not a U model - stop being cheap and just buy the damn U model to begin with. Man, I’ve never heard of someone being so cheap. Now the poor Amazon people have to mess with all these watches you are going to be sending back ( which are perfectly fine and actually fit the description of said watch ) all because you are looking for a bargain.
> 
> I hope they ban your Amazon account.



I've tried repeatedly to explain it to him but it seems he just doesn't _want_ to understand.

I also warned him that his Amazon account is going to get banned for excessive returns but he's still keeping at it.

The very first article in the Google search I posted above was by a guy who used his wife's account to buy something after he got banned, _and they both wound up banned-_- so what does this guy do? Uses his wife's account to buy even more 5610s.

Amazon is not stupid, and this is a ridiculous reason to have your account canceled.

It will be interesting to see how this all turns out.



gwdupuis74 said:


> I ordered the 5610 that was on Amazon and received the "U" version


Oh great, NOW you've done it. He'll probably use an uncle's account to buy the next batch.


----------



## TalkingClock

gwdupuis74 said:


> I ordered the 5610 that was on Amazon and received the "U" version


You didn't pay for that. Send it back.


----------



## G-Shocky

There is already a thread going about the availability of the "U" 5610. Please use that one instead.









Want to buy a new GW-M5610U but dont want to pay Japan...


Then order it from Amazon.com I ordered 2 GW-M5610 watches for upcoming gifts. I bought them from Amazon.com for $98 plus tax. I expected them to be the older GW-M5610 models with the EL backlight. I got them a few days ago and from the initial package, it looked like a GW-M5610. The barcode...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## hoss

CC said:


> So you're going to keep buying until they run out of stock and have to replenish with the newer version?
> After the effort you've put in, pretty much taken over this thread, probably would of been easier to just pay more for the actual watch you want.


I don’t have a crystal ball as to what Amazon will send me, but if others in here had the luck of getting the newer U version 5610 maybe I do too.



mbnv992 said:


> I’ve read this thread for the past many days now and for the person that keeps on buying many many 5610’s over and over again, knowing full-well that you are just going to return them to Amazon if they’re not a U model - stop being cheap and just buy the damn U model to begin with. Man, I’ve never heard of someone being so cheap. Now the poor Amazon people have to mess with all these watches you are going to be sending back ( which are perfectly fine and actually fit the description of said watch ) all because you are looking for a bargain.
> 
> I hope they ban your Amazon account.


Are you able to read my mind and know what my intentions are here? No, you can’t and you don’t know what I intend to do with these “few” watches that I ordered from Amazon. Who says that I will return them? Did I ever say that I will return anything? No I didn’t. So please don’t assume things about me which you aren’t sure about. You don’t even know anything about me. I happen to be someone who likes to buy and own more than one model of the same model G-Shock. I own over 100+ G-Shocks that are currently in my collection many of which are multiples of the same exact model. I usually purchase more than one of the same exact model to have extra spares in my collection if I like a certain model G-Shock. The ONLY time that I would return a G-Shock back to Amazon, eBay or Kohl’s is if the watch that I purchased came with a crooked lcd display panel, if it was delivered damaged or if it wasn’t working properly. I more than likely intend to keep the few watches that I purchased from Amazon if they are all in excellent condition cosmetically and if they all work properly. I also have the option to give one or two of the watches to my nephew and brother in law as a gift if I like. Worst case scenario, I only return one of the watches back to Amazon. So please stop being such a jerk by wishing me that Amazon ban my account. It doesn’t suit your intelligence if you really have any intelligence at all by speaking this way to me.
Just so you know, I’m currently wearing the 1st old version 5610 that I received from Amazon a few days ago and I like the watch very much. I haven’t received the other three 5610’s yet. I will receive delivery of the 2nd 5610 today and the 3rd 5610 tomorrow. The 4th 5610 that my wife purchased with her own Amazon account will be delivered sometime next week. There’s no tentative delivery date for the 4th one yet.
I happen to like this model very much even though it’s not the new U version. I like it because it reminds me of the original DW5000C that I used to own back throughout the 80’s and 90’s that I purchased brand new back in 1983 for $59 when it first came out.
Also, it’s not about being cheap, but in my eyes, the new U version is not worth the $175 to $200 that they are charging when I can get 2 of the new U version and pay only $77 to $89 for each from Amazon. So basically, I’m getting 2 newer U version 5610’s for the price of one $175 new U version if I get lucky if Amazon ships me the newer U version 5610. If not, it’s not the end of the world.



caribiner23 said:


> caribiner23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried repeatedly to explain it to him but it seems he just doesn't _want_ to understand.
> 
> I also warned him that his Amazon account is going to get banned for excessive returns but he's still keeping at it.
> 
> The very first article in the Google search I posted above was by a guy who used his wife's account to buy something after he got banned, _and they both wound up banned-_- so what does this guy do? Uses his wife's account to buy even more 5610s.
> 
> Amazon is not stupid, and this is a ridiculous reason to have your account canceled.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how this all turns out.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh great, NOW you've done it. He'll probably use an uncle's account to buy the next batch.
Click to expand...

I do understand what you’re saying here. I’m not about to abuse my Amazon privileges over 4 measly G-Shock watches. So please relax. I purchased the first 2 watches that I ordered for under $83 each and the 3 watch for a little bit more money for $96.69 and my wife purchased the 4th watch for under $83. We paid an excellent discount price for all 4 watches. We did much better on the price on all 4 watches than what we would have had to pay for them had they been priced higher in the $129 to $150 range without the Black Friday discounts.


----------



## caribiner23

You say "It's not the end of the world," yet you have hijacked this thread with your frantic attempts at finding out how you can get the new version. 

It actually seems *very* important to you, given your number of posts in this thread over the past 48 hours.

Good luck with it. Seems like an awful lot of work trying to game a system for little gain. And I still think Amazon will have you flagged.


----------



## hoss

caribiner23 said:


> Good luck with it. Seems like an awful lot of work trying to game a system for little gain.


Thank you. If I get what I want which is the newer U version I will be happy. If I don’t get what I want I will still be okay with the older version. I can give out one or two of the older version as gifts to my relatives and keep one or two of the remaining watches if need be.


----------



## CC

hoss said:


> I don’t have a crystal ball as to what Amazon will send me, but if others in here had the luck of getting the newer U version 5610 maybe I do too.
> 
> 
> Are you able to read my mind and know what my intentions are here? No, you can’t and you don’t know what I intend to do with these “few” watches that I ordered from Amazon. Who says that I will return them? Did I ever say that I will return anything? No I didn’t. So please don’t assume things about me which you aren’t sure about. You don’t even know anything about me.


Ermmm...

Do you think that I should send it back and exchange it for another one hoping that Amazon sends me the newer U version of this model? Or do you think that I will get the same older version from Amazon again just like I got right now? What should I do? Should I take a second gamble and return this one for hope of Amazon sending me the newer U version?

Or...

If I don’t get the newer U version this second time around I might keep it as a spare or I might return it.

Or even...

We’ll see what happens. I can always return it if I don’t like it.


----------



## hoss

CC said:


> Ermmm...
> 
> Do you think that I should send it back and exchange it for another one hoping that Amazon sends me the newer U version of this model? Or do you think that I will get the same older version from Amazon again just like I got right now? What should I do? Should I take a second gamble and return this one for hope of Amazon sending me the newer U version?


Are you pulling at my hamstrings? Did you read my recent post above that I wrote with what I intend to do if I do receive the newer U version and if I do not receive the newer U version? Please reread it so you can understand what I intend to do. Thank you


----------



## CC

Are you for real?

You call someone out saying how do they know you will return and you've never said any such thing.
I've just found 3 seperate quotes from you mentioning returning and there's probably more.

Unbelievable!


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

The "shopping with Internet Edge" Add-on picks up a bunch of coupons that might be otherwise unknown and tries them all out for you at checkout so you can save the most cash. You could try it with some of the cashback extensions to save even more.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

CC said:


> Are you for real?
> 
> You call someone out saying how do they know you will return and you've never said any such thing.
> I've just found 3 seperate quotes from you mentioning returning and there's probably more.
> 
> Unbelievable!


That's enough, get it back on topic please.


----------



## CC

CMSgt Bo said:


> That's enough, get it back on topic please.


So you don't have an issue with BS but calling out BS is a problem?
The thread was derailed long ago buy this guy trying to play Amazon but I'M off topic?!

Guessing he reported my comment, priceless.

OK, I'm done...


----------



## hoss

CC said:


> Are you for real?
> 
> You call someone out saying how do they know you will return and you've never said any such thing.
> I've just found 3 seperate quotes from you mentioning returning and there's probably more.
> 
> Unbelievable!


I’m going to keep the watches. Worst case scenario I return a watch only if the watch is damaged or defective or if it has a crooked lcd panel. I think that you would do the same if anything that you ordered had issues too. If all watches are fine, there will be no need to return them and I will keep them. Simple as that. You make such a big deal out of everything. Please stop mocking other members in here just because they said something in a previous post that is no concern to you.


----------



## CC

hoss said:


> I’m going to keep the watches. Worst case scenario I return a watch only if the watch is damaged or defective or if it has a crooked lcd panel. I think that you would do the same if anything that you ordered had issues too. If all watches are fine, there will be no need to return them and I will keep them. Simple as that. You make such a big deal out of everything. Please stop mocking other members in here just because they said something in a previous post that is no concern to you.


This thread is for current Casio deals.

Please keep it on topic. Thank you.


----------



## hoss

CMSgt Bo said:


> That's enough, get it back on topic please.


Thank you for coming in here and trying to calm these people down. Yes, let’s all please get back on topic here. There’s another thread here on the Casio forum about the U version that everyone can post in. Let’s please get back on topic. Thank you


----------



## hoss

CC said:


> This thread is for current Casio deals.
> 
> Please keep it on topic. Thank you.


Yes thank you. Let’s all get back on topic about current Casio deals.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

CC said:


> So you don't have an issue with BS but calling out BS is a problem?
> The thread was derailed long ago buy this guy trying to play Amazon but I'M off topic?!
> 
> Guessing he reported my comment, priceless.
> 
> OK, I'm done...


I have a problem with off-topic banter, and now I have a problem with public discussion of Mod/Admin actions.

NOW GET IT BACK ON TOPIC PLEASE


----------



## caribiner23

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> The "shopping with Internet Edge" Add-on picks up a bunch of coupons that might be otherwise unknown and tries them all out for you at checkout so you can save the most cash. You could try it with some of the cashback extensions to save even more.


There are a few plugins like this, including Honey and RetailMeNot. 

Sometimes they're pretty slick and enable you to successfully stack coupons, but I've also found them to be intrusive when you're just browsing the internet. The good thing is that you can disable them when you're not power-shopping.


----------



## carpoon

Walmart has the blue G-7900 for $59.40. $50 less than Amazon. 



https://www.walmart.com/ip/Casio-Men-s-XL-Rescue-Series-G-Shock-Quartz-200M-WR-Shock-Resistant-Resin-Color-Blue-Model-G-7900-2CR/194219830?athbdg=L1700


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

caribiner23 said:


> There are a few plugins like this, including Honey and RetailMeNot.
> 
> Sometimes they're pretty slick and enable you to successfully stack coupons, but I've also found them to be intrusive when you're just browsing the internet. The good thing is that you can disable them when you're not power-shopping.


Yeah, I used to use Honey, RetailMeNot, and Capitol One Shopping extensively but they always used to interfere with my Cashback Rakuten add on. With the Internet edge utilizing the built-in "Shopping with Edge" feature I don't see an interference occurring anymore! Tie that in with some credit cards giving you 5% cash back on PayPal Purchases with a quarterly cap of $1500 and the Money just keeps getting saved.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Walmart has the GWM5610-1B for 84$ before tax. 
Casio Men's GW-M5610-1B G-Shock Solar Digital Multiband 6 Black Watch - Walmart.com


----------



## carpoon

JCPenney has the blue MDV-106 for $37.48 and the black for only $34. 



https://www.jcpenney.com/p/casio-mens-black-strap-watch-mdv106b-2av/ppr5007961613?pTmplType=regular


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

carpoon said:


> JCPenney has the blue MDV-106 for $37.48 and the black for only $34.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.jcpenney.com/p/casio-mens-black-strap-watch-mdv106b-2av/ppr5007961613?pTmplType=regular


PRG650Y at a whopping 175$ before taxes as well.


https://m.jcpenney.com/p/casio-mens-black-strap-watch-prg650y-1/ppr5007350215?pTmplType=regular&rrplacementtype=productcompare1_rr


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Same model Also available on Amazon as well for the same price. 
Amazon.com: Casio Men's 'PRO TREK' Solar Powered Silicone Watch, Color:Black (Model: PRG-650Y-1CR) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

caribiner23 said:


> There are a few plugins like this, including Honey and RetailMeNot.
> 
> Sometimes they're pretty slick and enable you to successfully stack coupons, but I've also found them to be intrusive when you're just browsing the internet. The good thing is that you can disable them when you're not power-shopping.


I tried the Honey browser extension.

Over a two-month period I was able to save exactly $0.00 with Honey and it became pretty annoying with advertising.

It was removed.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

carpoon said:


> Walmart has the blue G-7900 for $59.40. $50 less than Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Casio-Men-s-XL-Rescue-Series-G-Shock-Quartz-200M-WR-Shock-Resistant-Resin-Color-Blue-Model-G-7900-2CR/194219830?athbdg=L1700


Haven't seen that blue 7900 for a while, I thought it was discontinued. Good find!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Spirit of the Watch said:


> View attachment 16260682
> 
> 
> Casio Men's Pro Trek Quartz Sport Watch with Resin Strap Amazon.com: Casio Men's Pro Trek Quartz Sport Watch with Resin Strap, Blue, 22.5 (Model: PRT-B70-2CR) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> Shipped and sold by Amazon


That's not exactly a black Friday deal, though still a decent price. Both the PRT-B50 and this PRT-B70 are lower budget Protreks to begin with and I have seen some good prices. The 2 below are Titanium models, yes for a Protrek that means just the bracelet is made of titanium, but it's a decent price at $190.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

The Citizen BN15x series is a forum favorite for solar divers. I have the blue one for a few years. At one point a year or two back, shops were nearly giving these out at $100 or even lower. But then suddenly prices went sky high to over $200! This one below is back down to $160 currently in both Amazon and Walmart.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

DW5600RM21 AKA G-Shock x Rick and Morty Collab available at Amazon for 200$ Pre-Tax. Seems like a couple of third-party sellers are offering it at 200$ pretax. first one is for a third-party seller Final-Score Athletics, and the second one is from MLTD. Interestingly enough, the DW5600RM21 doesn't show up on the MLTD website. 
(FINAL- SCORE Athletics) Amazon.com: G-Shock Men's Rick and Morty DW5600RM21-1 Watch, Black/Green : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry 
(MLTD) Amazon.com: G-Shock Men's Rick and Morty DW5600RM21-1 Watch, Black/Green : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Never mind, the DW5600RM21 Does show up on the MLTD website but doesn't pop up in google search:
G-Shock x Rick and Morty, Rick and Morty Limited Edition Watch - DW5600RM21-1 | MLTD


----------



## GaryK30

G-Shock x Rick and Morty, Rick and Morty Limited Edition Watch - DW5600RM21-1 | MLTD


Shop for G-Shock x Rick and Morty, Rick and Morty Limited Edition Watch - DW5600RM21-1 at MLTD.com. Shop for the latest streetwear apparel and accessories.




www.mltd.com


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Last one. Seems like Amazon Warehouse has 2 Brand new GWM5610's with Damaged packaging (most likely returns) for $72.63. I can't seem to link directly but if you go to the prior supplied link, scroll down to where it says "New and Used from" it will be the first listing with the seller being Amazon Warehouse. 

Amazon.com: Casio Men's G-SHOCK Quartz Watch with Resin Strap, Black, 20 (Model: GWM5610-1) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


----------



## Eric.S

I just snatched the black version at $159.99 during Black Friday. Had it before, sold it and regretted it. Best lume I've ever had.



Watch_Geekmaster said:


> The Citizen BN15x series is a forum favorite for solar divers. I have the blue one for a few years. At one point a year or two back, shops were nearly giving these out at $100 or even lower. But then suddenly prices went sky high to over $200! This one below is back down to $160 currently in both Amazon and Walmart.
> View attachment 16264465


----------



## hoss

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Last one. Seems like Amazon Warehouse has 2 Brand new GWM5610's with Damaged packaging (most likely returns) for $72.63. I can't seem to link directly but if you go to the prior supplied link, scroll down to where it says "New and Used from" it will be the first listing with the seller being Amazon Warehouse.
> 
> Amazon.com: Casio Men's G-SHOCK Quartz Watch with Resin Strap, Black, 20 (Model: GWM5610-1) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> View attachment 16264513
> 
> 
> View attachment 16264512


I wonder if they were returned for the reason that this model 5610 was the newer U version that wasn’t wanted by the buyer. The newer U version is much better than the old version because it shows the time in the stopwatch and countdown timer modes. Some people don’t like that it comes with the LED light and may return it for that reason too.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

hoss said:


> I wonder if they were returned for the reason that this model 5610 was the newer U version that wasn’t wanted by the buyer. The newer U version is much better than the old version because it shows the time in the stopwatch and countdown timer modes. Some people don’t like that it comes with the LED light and may return it for that reason too.


There’s a whole thread discussion discussing the 3159(predecessor module) to the 3495 (newer module) and I suggest you check that out so that we may stay on topic about deals on this this thread. Thanks. 


Sent by Rick C-137’s DW5600RM21-1


----------



## jovani

Casio GMW-B5000GD-4ER


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

jovani said:


> Casio GMW-B5000GD-4ER


Do they ship to the US? I’m on iPhone right now and can’t seem to translate the page. TIA.


----------



## jovani

Welt, 35.90 €


----------



## G-Shocky

hoss said:


> I wonder if they were returned for the reason that this model 5610 was the newer U version that wasn’t wanted by the buyer. The newer U version is much better than the old version because it shows the time in the stopwatch and countdown timer modes. Some people don’t like that it comes with the LED light and may return it for that reason too.


Never knew there was a difference?? Can you explain further and how I can get the new version?


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

GWM5610 at JCP for 70$ pretax. You could probably find a coupon or two using the edge "shopping with edge" feature. Rakuten also has 10% cashback through JCP as well so that's an additional saving of 7$ (picture included of the pop up). Pretty sure this was posted earlier but got buried.
Casio® Mens G-Shock Black/Black Square Strap Watch (jcpenney.com)


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

SOLD OUT!


----------



## Rocat

G-Shocky said:


> Never knew there was a difference?? Can you explain further and how I can get the new version?



That will need to be in a separate thread so this one can stay on the topic of deals.


----------



## GaryK30

Rocat said:


> That will need to be in a separate thread so this one can stay on the topic of deals.


Maybe this one.









Want to buy a new GW-M5610U but dont want to pay Japan...


Then order it from Amazon.com I ordered 2 GW-M5610 watches for upcoming gifts. I bought them from Amazon.com for $98 plus tax. I expected them to be the older GW-M5610 models with the EL backlight. I got them a few days ago and from the initial package, it looked like a GW-M5610. The barcode...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## gaizka

Not sure if this can apply to everyone but I saw this discount on my splash page on Amazon. So, I added the app to my phone and
I just used it successfully to pick up a GWM5610, came to $63.00 total.


----------



## hoss

I don’t see a splash page on the main page on my Amazon phone app. Is this on the phone app or on the laptop? Where do I find it?


----------



## journeyforce

So my GWM-5610 arrived from Kohls today(on a Sunday no less). I was not expecting it till Dec 1st.

it is a GWM-5610U.The sku at the underside of the stand along with hang tag said GWM-5610U. The insert on the front of the tag said LED light

this was ordered from Kohls but came from Houston. The address is one of Casio USA's warehouse. I know it is Casio's warehouse as i have bought directly from Casio.com and those packages had the same address. It seems that Kohls, JCP, Walmart all simply have casio ship directly to the customer.

I will say that despite the watch shipping box to be in great shape and the box contents well packed, the watch box was still damaged(a bit smashed) so casio storage QC is not there (or at least when I had an order placed) as that watch box could only have been damaged from being stored since the shipping box was good and there was bubble packing in the box (Still it is better that being packed in a sad looking bubble package like Amazon did for the other GWM-5610U models)

So it would seem that casio is starting to phase the U models in in the USA. 

I make no claims that Casio is actually doing this for every order. i am only stating that Casio sent me a 5610U for my Kohls order I placed during their black Friday sale

here are some pics


----------



## hoss

Congratulations on getting that beautiful watch. I love ❤ that watch soooooo much. I’ve ordered 3 (three) 5610 same model G-Shocks from Amazon and my wife ordered 2 of the same model. I’ve so far received all of my 3 and only 2 out of the 3 that I received were the newer U version GWN5610U U version. One out of the 3 was the older regular GWM5610-1 version. I’m still waiting to receive the 2 other 5610 watches that my wife ordered.
From the pictures that you posted, the factory Casio box doesn’t look damaged or smashed to me, but I do see a small tear on the side of the box on the side where the flap opens the box. Is that the side of the box that was damaged? You didn’t post any pictures of that side of the Casio cardboard box.


----------



## journeyforce

hoss said:


> Congratulations on getting that beautiful watch. I love ❤ that watch soooooo much. I’ve ordered 3 (three) 5610 same model G-Shocks from Amazon and my wife ordered 2 of the same model. I’ve so far received all of my 3 and only 2 out of the 3 that I received were the newer U version GWN5610U U version. One out of the 3 was the older regular GWM5610-1 version. I’m still waiting to receive the 2 other 5610 watches that my wife ordered.
> From the pictures that you posted, the factory Casio box doesn’t look damaged or smashed to me, but I do see a small tear on the side of the box on the side where the flap opens the box. Is that the side of the box that was damaged? You didn’t post any pictures of that side of the Casio cardboard box.



The box was slightly opened in the shipping box, the white cardboard in the box that keeps the watch from moving around is torn, the warranty card is a bit bent and the door of the box has a few tears.

The watch is fine though and returning it to get another one with a non damaged box seems to almost guarantee a box of the same or worse condition or get me a non U version. It is only a box(which i cannot wear). Now if this watch was a gift for somebody else then yes I would want everything perfect. But as it is not now (I originally bought it for a gift but got them a GW-6900 instead) and will be used for a mod (yellow or green bezel and straps), I am not concerned


----------



## usclassic

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Last one. Seems like Amazon Warehouse has 2 Brand new GWM5610's with Damaged packaging (most likely returns) for $72.63. I can't seem to link directly but if you go to the prior supplied link, scroll down to where it says "New and Used from" it will be the first listing with the seller being Amazon Warehouse.
> 
> Amazon.com: Casio Men's G-SHOCK Quartz Watch with Resin Strap, Black, 20 (Model: GWM5610-1) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> View attachment 16264513
> 
> 
> View attachment 16264512


I saw this had scratches on the case and band so I went ahead and ordered a new one. They said they would email with a delivery date so I guess it will be coming from Casio not an Amazon warehouse.


----------



## Rocat

Casio SGW-100-2B for $29.39










Amazon.com: Casio Men's SGW-100-2BCF Twin Sensor Digital Display Quartz Black Watch : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio Men's SGW-100-2BCF Twin Sensor Digital Display Quartz Black Watch and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Rocat

It seems JCPenney did us a favor by lowering the amount needed for "Free Shipping" to $49.00. Now those of us who only wanted one watch, this will make it more price competitive against Amazon.


----------



## caribiner23

Casio MCW100H-4AV Orange Strap Chrono, down to $27.58.









Amazon.com: Casio Men's 'Heavy Duty Chronograph' Quartz Stainless Steel and Resin Casual Watch, Color:Orange (Model: MCW100H-4AV) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio Men's 'Heavy Duty Chronograph' Quartz Stainless Steel and Resin Casual Watch, Color:Orange (Model: MCW100H-4AV) and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## usclassic

Rocat said:


> It seems JCPenney did us a favor by lowering the amount needed for "Free Shipping" to $49.00. Now those of us who only wanted one watch, this will make it more price competitive against Amazon.


True free shipping but the watch prices have gone up.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

carpoon said:


> JCPenney has the blue MDV-106 for $37.48 and the black for only $34.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.jcpenney.com/p/casio-mens-black-strap-watch-mdv106b-2av/ppr5007961613?pTmplType=regular


I bought a blue one as a gift for a co-worker and added a GWM5610 for myself for $70 "to get free shipping". 😄 It was too good of a deal to let pass by.


----------



## chesterworks

FWIW the GWM5610 I got from JCPenney for $63 was the newer U model. Wasn't expecting it, but pleased with the result!


----------



## journeyforce

So it seems JCP, cranked the price back up on the GWM-5610. It is now $105. None of the discount coupons I have tried worked.

Kohls still has the GWM-5610 for a nice price. With the $10 off any purchase over $50 and the 20% coupon, the watch comes to about $80 shipped (at least with my sales tax amount)


----------



## journeyforce

mbnv992 said:


> If anyone wants a solar G5600E this is a smokin deal -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio G-shock MHL Collaboration 202a201j G-5600e Quartz Digital Watch for sale online | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Casio G-shock MHL Collaboration 202a201j G-5600e Quartz Digital Watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably too good to be true but for $53.22 I ordered one anyway. The only have like 3 left.


So I bought one to see how it all goes. The seller will only allow you to buy one over the span of 10 days I guess they don't want resellers. My watch was shipped out today so hopefully I will see it by week's end to see what it looks like (if it is new)


----------



## kenls

Anybody get one of these? GMW-B5000RD-4ER. Less than £200.

Shows 3 remaining but (as usual with H Samuel), its Out Of Stock online.


----------



## Moonbiter

kenls said:


> Anybody get one of these? GMW-B5000RD-4ER. Less than £200.
> 
> Shows 3 remaining but (as usual with H Samuel), its Out Of Stock online.


Saw that C.W. Sellors/Jura Watches had it for 239 pounds, only comparable deal. Saw they had a few GMW-B5000s for sale actually. https://www.cwsellors.co.uk/collections/g-shock-watches/SALE-Item:-Yes . They have the AWM-500 on sale too. Shipping looked a bit steep, but still a much better deal than anything I've seen stateside.


----------



## scrumpypaul

Moonbiter said:


> Saw that C.W. Sellors/Jura Watches had it for 239 pounds, only comparable deal. Saw they had a few GMW-B5000s for sale actually. https://www.cwsellors.co.uk/collections/g-shock-watches/SALE-Item:-Yes . They have the AWM-500 on sale too. Shipping looked a bit steep, but still a much better deal than anything I've seen stateside.


It looks like BLACK reduces the lovely pinky purple thing to £199


----------



## Moonbiter

scrumpypaul said:


> It looks like BLACK reduces the lovely pinky purple thing to £199


Really? I tried it, didn't seem to make a difference. As a discount/promo code?


----------



## CC

kenls said:


> Anybody get one of these? GMW-B5000RD-4ER. Less than £200.
> 
> Shows 3 remaining but (as usual with H Samuel), its Out Of Stock online.


Got one for £185 (SAVE15) and it arrived in mint, sealed, condition.
Pretty unusual for H Samuel.


----------



## scrumpypaul

Moonbiter said:


> Really? I tried it, didn't seem to make a difference. As a discount/promo code?


Yes - I tried using the BlueLightCard emergency services discount code but it wouldn't do it. But Edge browser populates the field with all available coupons if you want it to and it allowed BLACK. I took it to checkout on Paypal so it seems legit.


----------



## CC

Moonbiter said:


> Saw that C.W. Sellors/Jura Watches had it for 239 pounds, only comparable deal. Saw they had a few GMW-B5000s for sale actually. https://www.cwsellors.co.uk/collections/g-shock-watches/SALE-Item:-Yes . They have the AWM-500 on sale too. Shipping looked a bit steep, but still a much better deal than anything I've seen stateside.


Also ordered a Rose Gold AWM-500 from HS and they sent a Gold one.
It was pretty hideous, even at £185 I sent it back.


----------



## Moonbiter

CC said:


> Got one for £185 (SAVE15) and it arrived in mint, sealed, condition.
> Pretty unusual for H Samuel.


Nice! Sounds like a great deal. Even if you were going to use it for parts that's cheaper than a GW-5000U.


----------



## Moonbiter

CC said:


> Also ordered a Rose Gold AWM-500 from HS and they sent a Gold one.
> It was pretty hideous, even at £185 I sent it back.


Honestly, the only AWM-500 I like is the silver and black and the plain black that recently came out. And I still prefer metal squares to the AWM-500 anyway.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Walmart has the GWM5610-1B for 84$ before tax.
> Casio Men's GW-M5610-1B G-Shock Solar Digital Multiband 6 Black Watch - Walmart.com
> View attachment 16263903


Out Of Stock!


----------



## Pharmy

MRG-B2000R for just over US$2100 if you’re outside of the EU. Pretty great deal for an MRG, I just picked one up. Not sure how much stock they have but still showing in stock











https://ocarat.com/montre-kachi-iro-mrg-b2000r-1adr-casio-g-shock-69990.html


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Pharmy said:


> MRG-B2000R for just over US$2100 if you’re outside of the EU. Pretty great deal for an MRG, I just picked one up. Not sure how much stock they have but still showing in stock
> View attachment 16268241
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://ocarat.com/montre-kachi-iro-mrg-b2000r-1adr-casio-g-shock-69990.html


Where are you getting 2100$ from? I get 2240 euros which is ~2500$ which is still a good deal.


----------



## Pharmy

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Where are you getting 2100$ from? I get 2240 euros which is ~2500$ which is still a good deal.


I think it depends on the country you’re shipping to, for me it’s Australia and I get 1866 EUR


----------



## Pharmy

Scroll down to the bottom and change this:


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Pharmy said:


> I think it depends on the country you’re shipping to, for me it’s Australia and I get 1866 EUR
> View attachment 16268308


Interesting…thank you for posting though! 


Sent by Rick C-137’s DW5600RM21-1


----------



## Moonbiter

scrumpypaul said:


> It looks like BLACK reduces the lovely pinky purple thing to £199


I just got an email they have an EXTRA10 code today. Drops it to 205 pounds shipped to the US for any US buyers looking for the GMW-B5000. That should be around 300 dollars at the current exchange rate, so a pretty good deal.


----------



## mbnv992

journeyforce said:


> So I bought one to see how it all goes. The seller will only allow you to buy one over the span of 10 days I guess they don't want resellers. My watch was shipped out today so hopefully I will see it by week's end to see what it looks like (if it is new)


Mine says it’s shipped, but that USPS is “arrived shipping partner facility, usps awaiting item” Says the shipping partner is “4PX Express USA” whatever the heck that is. Says the item is in Carson, CA as of November 27th.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

_Casio Men's Sport Watch Quartz Nylon Strap, Black, 22 (Model: FT500WC-1BVCF) Amazon.com: Casio Men's Sport Watch Quartz Nylon Strap, Black, 22 (Model: FT500WC-1BVCF) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry

Casio Men's Sport Watch Quartz Nylon Strap, Beige, 20 (Model: FT500WC-5BVCF) Amazon.com: Casio Men's Sport Watch Quartz Nylon Strap, Beige, 20 (Model: FT500WC-5BVCF) : Sports & Outdoors

CASIO Men's FT500WC-3BVCF Forester Sport Watch with Nylon Band Amazon.com: CASIO Men's FT500WC-3BVCF Forester Sport Watch with Nylon Band : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry._

The Casio Forester at $20. Great for a kid or an inexpensive gift.


----------



## greensys

This is just a damn great deal, it's a pity I can't justify purchasing another one of these phenomenal G-Shock squares (positive display).

Definitely worth the deal share! HAPPY HOLIDAYS!

$113 including tax and DHL express 1-2 day shipping









Authorised retailer | TAG Heuer, Tudor, Longines | Watches Singapore


One of the leading watch retailers, carrying the finest selection of authentic watches for men available in Singapore. We are the authorised retailer of TAG Heuer, Longines, Tudor, Tissot, Rado, Oris, Seiko, G-Shock, Citizen, Ball, Mido since 1985. Men, ladies, kids watches. Watch shop founded...




www.vincentwatch.com.sg


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

mbnv992 said:


> Mine says it’s shipped, but that USPS is “arrived shipping partner facility, usps awaiting item” Says the shipping partner is “4PX Express USA” whatever the heck that is. Says the item is in Carson, CA as of November 27th.


4PX is a Chinese shipping company. You can track through AfterShip, and final delivery will be through either USPS or FedEx.


----------



## Moonbiter

greensys said:


> This is just a damn great deal, it's a pity I can't justify purchasing another one of these phenomenal G-Shock squares (positive display).
> 
> Definitely worth the deal share! HAPPY HOLIDAYS!
> 
> $113 including tax and DHL express 1-2 day shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authorised retailer | TAG Heuer, Tudor, Longines | Watches Singapore
> 
> 
> One of the leading watch retailers, carrying the finest selection of authentic watches for men available in Singapore. We are the authorised retailer of TAG Heuer, Longines, Tudor, Tissot, Rado, Oris, Seiko, G-Shock, Citizen, Ball, Mido since 1985. Men, ladies, kids watches. Watch shop founded...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vincentwatch.com.sg


Great deal on that one! I think my wife got me this for my upcoming birthday, otherwise I'd jump on it.


----------



## ohhenry1

greensys said:


> This is just a damn great deal, it's a pity I can't justify purchasing another one of these phenomenal G-Shock squares (positive display).
> 
> Definitely worth the deal share! HAPPY HOLIDAYS!
> 
> $113 including tax and DHL express 1-2 day shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authorised retailer | TAG Heuer, Tudor, Longines | Watches Singapore
> 
> 
> One of the leading watch retailers, carrying the finest selection of authentic watches for men available in Singapore. We are the authorised retailer of TAG Heuer, Longines, Tudor, Tissot, Rado, Oris, Seiko, G-Shock, Citizen, Ball, Mido since 1985. Men, ladies, kids watches. Watch shop founded...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vincentwatch.com.sg


Already sold out. Would've ordered one had I been quick enough. Thanks for sharing the deal.


----------



## greensys

ohhenry1 said:


> Already sold out. Would've ordered one had I been quick enough. Thanks for sharing the deal.


Vincent Watch seems to have pretty reasonable pricing across the board and many authorized brands!


----------



## scrumpypaul

Moonbiter said:


> I just got an email they have an EXTRA10 code today. Drops it to 205 pounds shipped to the US for any US buyers looking for the GMW-B5000. That should be around 300 dollars at the current exchange rate, so a pretty good deal.


Are you tempted? I feel strangely drawn to it. Sadly I am skint.


----------



## babyivan

Macy's is doing their friends and family 25% off sale. This includes g-shocks, unlike our _former_ friends, MLTD.



https://www.macys.com/shop/search?keyword=g-shock



CODE: FRIEND


----------



## journeyforce

mbnv992 said:


> Mine says it’s shipped, but that USPS is “arrived shipping partner facility, usps awaiting item” Says the shipping partner is “4PX Express USA” whatever the heck that is. Says the item is in Carson, CA as of November 27th.



I did some research on this as mine says the same thing (except it says Jamaica Queens NY)

This is a shipping company from China

If you type that long assed tracking number you got on eBay into the following site, you will see a break down of where it has been and where it is right now









Package tracking with tracking number


Track a package with your tracking number using our parcel tracking tool for international tracking. It works for any post office tracking and it is more accurate than any package tracker.




www.ordertracker.com
 




It looks like mine is at JFK in NY as of 11/29/21 and it originally came from Shatain China

This is not a alarm bell ringing event for me as the G5600 is sold in China as well as Japan and while this seller has less then 12 feedback, all is positive (including ones for G-Shocks) so I expect that this G-5600 will be both new as promised and authentic. But if not then I have Mr. Credit Card to help me.


----------



## journeyforce

babyivan said:


> Macy's is doing their friends and family 25% off sale. This includes g-shocks, unlike our _former_ friends, MLTD.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/search?keyword=g-shock
> 
> 
> 
> CODE: FRIEND


That is a rare event as Macy's almost never gives a discount on the G-Shocks. The last macys sale I took part in (Christmas 2018) the sale was on everything except for G-Shocks


----------



## caribiner23

journeyforce said:


> That is a rare event as Macy's almost never gives a discount on the G-Shocks. The last macys sale I took part in (Christmas 2018) the sale was on everything except for G-Shocks


They did this same sale about a month ago, and that one included G's as well.


----------



## babyivan

caribiner23 said:


> They did this same sale about a month ago, and that one included G's as well.


Yuppers.... I bought my cityscape Square during that one.


----------



## journeyforce

caribiner23 said:


> They did this same sale about a month ago, and that one included G's as well.


I guess Macy's decided to change their policy because they got tired of seeing all their G-Shocks sit around unsold since they always wanted full MSRP for them.


----------



## ohhenry1

greensys said:


> This is just a damn great deal, it's a pity I can't justify purchasing another one of these phenomenal G-Shock squares (positive display).
> 
> Definitely worth the deal share! HAPPY HOLIDAYS!
> 
> $113 including tax and DHL express 1-2 day shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authorised retailer | TAG Heuer, Tudor, Longines | Watches Singapore
> 
> 
> One of the leading watch retailers, carrying the finest selection of authentic watches for men available in Singapore. We are the authorised retailer of TAG Heuer, Longines, Tudor, Tissot, Rado, Oris, Seiko, G-Shock, Citizen, Ball, Mido since 1985. Men, ladies, kids watches. Watch shop founded...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vincentwatch.com.sg


This came back into stock, this time for $120 USD. I placed my order. I have a couple of GW-B5600s already, and they are my go-to G-Shocks, however, I was waiting for them to release one with a positive display. That's where this one comes in. Fingers crossed it comes through with no issues. Thanks to greensys for finding and sharing the deal!

Update: This just shipped out, so it looks like it's coming through.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Not 100% sure this is a "deal" but it seems like a good price

GBD200 for $117

https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...rHeALomV5t811q9klAE_rxPppENGTRgsaAkp4EALw_wcB


----------



## journeyforce

Well The Deals for the GWM-5610 have pretty much gone away. At the current Kohls price, even if I use the discount coupon they have, the watch still is over $100 after taxes and the one selling at JCP is also over $100 after taxes. 

Amazon still has it for $78.95 plus taxes and whatever shipping speed you wanted. However, Amazon must be almost out of them and awaiting more as they have this message "Order now and we'll notify you by email when we have an estimated delivery date for this item. " so this means that they are getting more in shortly. (this might mean they are all going to be 5610U models if they are getting an order from Casio)

JCP is also selling the Protrek PRW-2500 for $200. It is still a decent deal but not the smoking deal of $150 from Friday. I actually kick myself for not picking up one at that price as the PRW-2500 is still a great watch even though it is getting up in years

Walmart has them for $78.95



https://www.walmart.com/ip/Casio-Men-s-G-Shock-Multi-Band-Solar-Atomic-Watch-GWM5610-1/49284486



Tuesday i ordered a GWM-5610 from Walmart as i forgot I needed to get one more watch gift for somebody and did not want to buy it from for $95 -$110 from Kohls. It shipped out late Tues with an arrival date of Friday. The watch shipped out of Houston TX so it is coming directly from Casio's warehouse.

I know a lot of folks will not buy anything from Walmart but if you buy a Casio from Walmart.com, it is like you are buying it from Casio themselves as it comes from the Casio warehouse in TX.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

You guys are nuts for the 5610, absolutely nuts! 

By the way there are 11 used GWM5610s in Amazon right now! For those who don't mind sloppy seconds, with scratches, missing manual, repackaging and somebody's skin cells, here's your deal!


----------



## DC Lavman

My 5610 came in from JCP and I was pleasantly surprised to discover it was a 5610U. Luck of the draw, I suppose.


----------



## caribiner23

journeyforce said:


> Well The Deals for the GWM-5610 have pretty much gone away.
> ...


So JC Penney and Kohl's no longer have deals but Amazon and Walmart do.

That's 50%. "Pretty much gone away?" Glass half-empty, I guess.



journeyforce said:


> ...
> Amazon still has it for $78.95 plus taxes and whatever shipping speed you wanted. However, Amazon must be almost out of them and awaiting more as they have this message "Order now and we'll notify you by email when we have an estimated delivery date for this item. " so this means that they are getting more in shortly. (this might mean they are all going to be 5610U models if they are getting an order from Casio)


I'd be really careful before making that statement. The only way you're going to be certain to get the U version is when the retailer specifically states that they are shipping the U version.



journeyforce said:


> ...
> 
> I know a lot of folks will not buy anything from Walmart but if you buy a Casio from Walmart.com, it is like you are buying it from Casio themselves as it comes from the Casio warehouse in TX.


But Walmart still gets the revenue for sales from Walmart.

Target and Casiostore on eBay also ship from Casio's Texas warehouse.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

For many years, I had many chances to get a good deal on the GWM-5610 (pre-U), it rarely went below $60 and usually stayed around $90, but talked myself out of it due to 2 reasons:

Comparing to the GWM500, the GWM5610 (pre-U) was trailing behind in features and yet you could get a 500 at a lower price ($60s or below).
My eyes were more pleased with the metal GW5000, even though at the time I declared it's out of my price range. I knew one day I would still get one. If I would be getting that, then I won't be spending the money on a 5610 because it has the same module.
Couple months ago I finally bought a GW5000U. Absolutely love it! While found out later there were slightly better deals ($20-30 bucks saving), but oh well, what's done is done.

All this madness for the 5610U really disgusted me. But good, it reinforces my decision to not get the 5610 and fulfills my original promise to myself.


----------



## DC Lavman

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> All this madness for the 5610U really disgusted me. But good, it reinforced my decision to not get the 5610 and fulfills my original promise to myself.


I'm happy you're happy with the decision you made for yourself, but what "madness for the 5610U" are you talking about? A number of retailers had quite good (i.e., sub $80 or even sub $70) pricing for the 5610 last weekend and a number of them turned out to ship 5610U models, making things even sweeter for those who were interested in that particular model, which is selling for $175 or more on Amazon and other sites. Isn't flagging that kind of deal the point of a thread titled "Hey! I spotted a Casio Deal here!"? What am I missing?


----------



## hoss

The 5610U has similar functions to the DW5600E and the original 1983 model DW5000C-1A by having the time in the stopwatch and countdown timer modes and it also looks exactly like the original DW5000C-1A from 1983 with more advanced features like atomic solar, multiple alarms and world time. Casio finally got the 5610U right this time around.


----------



## TalkingClock

And bulbs. It's got bulbs.


----------



## hoss

TalkingClock said:


> And bulbs. It's got bulbs.


Yes. That’s right. It’s got a bulb. Only one bulb.


----------



## TalkingClock

hoss said:


> Yes. That’s right. It’s got a bulb. Only one bulb.


You have many bulbs.


----------



## chesterworks

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> For many years, I had many chances to get a good deal on the GWM-5610 (pre-U), it rarely went below $60 and usually stayed around $90, but talked myself out of it due to 2 reasons:
> 
> Comparing to the GWM500, the GWM5610 (pre-U) was trailing behind in features and yet you could get a 500 at a lower price ($60s or below).
> My eyes were still more pleased with the metal GW5000, even though at the time I declared it's out of my price range. I knew one day I would still get one. If I would be getting that, I won't be spending the money on a 5610 because it has the same module.
> Couple months ago I finally bought a GW5000U. Absolutely love it! Even though found out later there were slightly better deals ($20-30 bucks saving), oh well, what's done is done.
> 
> All this madness for the 5610U really disgusted me. But good, it reinforces my decision to not get the 5610 and fulfills my original promise to myself.


I have both now. No regrets.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> All this madness for the 5610U really disgusted me.


Lol, this sentence made me chuckle


----------



## hoss

TalkingClock said:


> You have many bulbs.


Yes I do and they’re all very bright.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

H Samuel have *had* a big reduction on this, obviously must be the least popular colour for them, but given the mods, a bargain if ever I saw one









Edit, Sold out


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

I ordered a GWM5610 from JC Pennys and the U version arrived today. It was shipped directly from JCP and might have been a return (small black mark on the back, thumbprint on the glass, and it was already set for NYC). It last sync'ed on 9/22 (or 22/9 if you set it up that way). It is a very nice watch. I might have to order six or seven more to see if I can get the EL version.


----------



## journeyforce

fresh eddie fresh said:


> I ordered a GWM5610 from JC Pennys and the U version arrived today. It was shipped directly from JCP and might have been a return (small black mark on the back, thumbprint on the glass, and it was already set for NYC). It last sync'ed on 9/22 (or 22/9 if you set it up that way). It is a very nice watch. I might have to order six or seven more to see if I can get the EL version.


Mine all were set for NYC

That black mark on the case back is probably the result of poor Casio packing as the black marking is caused by the case back rubbing against the black plastic stand it comes on. Have a good look at the where the black mark on the case back is in relation to where it would sit on the plastic stand (which should have a wear mark on it). Every one of the GWM-5610U models I have bought (5 of them so far) have at least one black mark or two on the case back. It did not really bother me as they are all going as gifts and the gift getters will not really care about the marks since they are on the case back. This seems to be a Casio factory/warehouse thing as all 5 have them. 2 of them from Amazon, 2 of them from Kohls(both coming from Casio direct) and the one from Walmart (also coming from Casio direct). All of the watches were set to NYC time. So perhaps the fingerprint was from the person at the warehouse that was assigned to set them to NYC time? When I bought my GWM-5610 from Casio.com a year or so ago, it was still on Tokyo time.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

journeyforce said:


> Mine all were set for NYC
> 
> That black mark on the case back is probably the result of poor Casio packing as the black marking is caused by the case back rubbing against the black plastic stand it comes on. Have a good look at the where the black mark on the case back is in relation to where it would sit on the plastic stand (which should have a wear mark on it). Every one of the GWM-5610U models I have bought (5 of them so far) have at least one black mark or two on the case back. It did not really bother me as they are all going as gifts and the gift getters will not really care about the marks since they are on the case back. This seems to be a Casio factory/warehouse thing as all 5 have them. 2 of them from Amazon, 2 of them from Kohls(both coming from Casio direct) and the one from Walmart (also coming from Casio direct). All of the watches were set to NYC time. So perhaps the fingerprint was from the person at the warehouse that was assigned to set them to NYC time? When I bought my GWM-5610 from Casio.com a year or so ago, it was still on Tokyo time.


Thanks!! That is good to know! Usually my new watches are set for Tokyo as home and 10min on the countdown timer (this one was set for 10).

So many people buy and return these things these days… I’m not so concerned about it as long as they haven’t opened them up (solar means not having to worry about water resistance for a long time!)


----------



## hoss

journeyforce said:


> Mine all were set for NYC
> 
> That black mark on the case back is probably the result of poor Casio packing as the black marking is caused by the case back rubbing against the black plastic stand it comes on. Have a good look at the where the black mark on the case back is in relation to where it would sit on the plastic stand (which should have a wear mark on it). Every one of the GWM-5610U models I have bought (5 of them so far) have at least one black mark or two on the case back. It did not really bother me as they are all going as gifts and the gift getters will not really care about the marks since they are on the case back. This seems to be a Casio factory/warehouse thing as all 5 have them. 2 of them from Amazon, 2 of them from Kohls(both coming from Casio direct) and the one from Walmart (also coming from Casio direct). All of the watches were set to NYC time. So perhaps the fingerprint was from the person at the warehouse that was assigned to set them to NYC time? When I bought my GWM-5610 from Casio.com a year or so ago, it was still on Tokyo time.


All 5 of mine that I received were also set to NYC time too. 4 out of the 5 were the newer version 5610U model and 1 was the older version 5610-1 model. All of mine had the black marks on the case back too. I gently cleaned the case back with a lightly damp clean towel and the marks came off. All of mine came inside a plastic baggie and didn’t look like they were tampered with or touched by anyone. They all look brand new. I would like to buy a few more, but the price on Amazon just went up from $78.95 to 98.57, so I’m going to wait until the price goes down again before I buy anymore of this particular model.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

hoss said:


> All 5 of mine that I received were also set to NYC time too. 4 out of the 5 were the newer version 5610U model and 1 was the older version 5610-1 model. All of mine had the black marks on the case back too. I gently cleaned the case back with a lightly damp clean towel and the marks came off. All of mine came inside a plastic baggie and didn’t look like they were tampered with or touched by anyone. They all look brand new. I would like to buy a few more, but the price on Amazon just went up from $78.95 to 98.57, so I’m going to wait until the price goes down again before I buy anymore of this particular model.


Why did you buy so many?


----------



## TalkingClock

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Why did you buy so many?


Bulbs.


----------



## CC

There's a dedicated thread for discussing this damn 'U' model








New GW-M5610U, GW-5000U, GW-S5600U, G-5600U "Speed...


From G-Central. G-Shock 5000 U Series including GW-5000U-1 G-Shock, News A reliable source has a new "Speed Model Series" listed for July 2021 in Japan. Though not all of the details are available, it includes three GW-M5610U models, one GW-5000U, one GW-S5600U, and one G-5600U, for a total...




www.watchuseek.com





This is the deals thread. Keep it on topic please!


----------



## journeyforce

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Why did you buy so many?


Well i was going to say look to walmart as they had them for about $78 plus tax(about $82 out the door for me) but they are sold out. But wally world usually sells them for around $80 during the course of the year


----------



## hoss

TalkingClock said:


> Bulbs.


What do you mean by bulbs? Please explain.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

hoss said:


> What do you mean by bulbs? Please explain.


They are devices that emit light using electrical current.


----------



## hoss

fresh eddie fresh said:


> They are devices that emit light using electrical current.


I know what they are, but why does he refer to me as a bulb?


----------



## hoss

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Why did you buy so many?


Because I gots to have more than one GWM5610. It’s better to have a few extra spares.


----------



## oldspice

hoss said:


> I know what they are, but why does he refer to me as a bulb?


He means the U models utilize an LED bulb to illuminate the screen vs the “old style” EL. Thus, “bulbs”.


----------



## TalkingClock

hoss said:


> What do you mean by bulbs? Please explain.


You were asked why you bought so many.
You have many therefore many bulbs.
Just my humour.


----------



## oldspice

TalkingClock said:


> You were asked why you bought so many.
> You have many therefore many bulbs.
> Just my humour.


Don't be such a bulb....


----------



## TalkingClock

oldspice said:


> Don't be such a bulb....


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

All the New GWG2000 Available at SAKURA for 598$ before shipping!!!
Search - gwg-2000 (sakurawatches.com)


----------



## GrouchoM

How much is shipping to the USA? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

GrouchoM said:


> How much is shipping to the USA?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


3200 Yen. brings the total to right ~638$


----------



## hoss

TalkingClock said:


> You were asked why you bought so many.
> You have many therefore many bulbs.
> Just my humour.


Okay thank you for clarifying that for me.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Dunno if this one is allowed as its an ebay 2nd hand, but someone is selling a GM2100 silver for £110+ post, I had a chat with him as his listing is terrible and his first image wasn't even the watch, just the box, but he seems genuine and its a bargain i'd have bought myself had it been the blue one...

also received an offer when I put it on my watch list

www.ebay.co.uk/itm/255262511013


----------



## journeyforce

journeyforce said:


> I did some research on this as mine says the same thing (except it says Jamaica Queens NY)
> 
> This is a shipping company from China
> 
> If you type that long assed tracking number you got on eBay into the following site, you will see a break down of where it has been and where it is right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Package tracking with tracking number
> 
> 
> Track a package with your tracking number using our parcel tracking tool for international tracking. It works for any post office tracking and it is more accurate than any package tracker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ordertracker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like mine is at JFK in NY as of 11/29/21 and it originally came from Shatain China
> 
> This is not a alarm bell ringing event for me as the G5600 is sold in China as well as Japan and while this seller has less then 12 feedback, all is positive (including ones for G-Shocks) so I expect that this G-5600 will be both new as promised and authentic. But if not then I have Mr. Credit Card to help me.



Well I got the "G5600" It is a fake

I put a post in the fake G-Shock section with pics rather then clog up the got a deal thread









Well If It Is Too Good To Be True.... Then It is...


Well right before Thanksgiving I found an eBay seller selling brand new G5600 for $53. I figured I would take the chance as it might be legit. I had nothing to lose as i would ether get my money back from eBay, Paypal or my credit card if it was not real or never came. I ended up with 2 brand...




www.watchuseek.com






A bit of a warning, run far away from this seller









Casio G-shock MHL Collaboration 202a201j G-5600e Quartz Digital Watch for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Casio G-shock MHL Collaboration 202a201j G-5600e Quartz Digital Watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## mbnv992

Well, that is a bit of a disappointment then


----------



## journeyforce

mbnv992 said:


> Well, that is a bit of a disappointment then



That it is. I was actually going to use that G5600 in a mod. i was going to swap out its movement with one from a older GWM-5610. That way I will get a watch that looks like the classic DW-5600C and DW-5600E with the color and lay out of the writing on the crystal and have atomic and solar. it looks like an easy swap and there has been a few others on this forum that have done it.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> All the New GWG2000 Available at SAKURA for 598$ before shipping!!!
> Search - gwg-2000 (sakurawatches.com)
> 
> View attachment 16278858


the 1A3JF is available for a little less here 









Casio GWG-2000-1A3ER | Casio Watch g-shock Premium GWG-2000-1A3ER Man


Casio g-shock Premium GWG-2000-1A3ER | Official Distributor Casio Watch g-shock Premium GWG-2000-1A3ER in Spain. Watches buy Casio news in watches 2021




www.relojesdemoda.com


----------



## GrouchoM

valuewatchguy said:


> the 1A3JF is available for a little less here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio GWG-2000-1A3ER | Casio Watch g-shock Premium GWG-2000-1A3ER Man
> 
> 
> Casio g-shock Premium GWG-2000-1A3ER | Official Distributor Casio Watch g-shock Premium GWG-2000-1A3ER in Spain. Watches buy Casio news in watches 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.relojesdemoda.com


Is this place reliable? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

GrouchoM said:


> Is this place reliable?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Very, I highly recommend...The place does have hiccups occasionally when it comes to stock but will always make it right. The owner is intelligent fellow with deep knowledge for the watches he sells and is always willing to work something out.


----------



## valuewatchguy

GrouchoM said:


> Is this place reliable?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I have bought Seikos from them several times


----------



## CC

GrouchoM said:


> Is this place reliable?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


100%. Got my 2000 from them.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

GrouchoM said:


> Is this place reliable?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I have also ordered a bunch of stuff from there. They had great G-Steel prices a while back.


----------



## GrouchoM

Do the watches have all the packaging and a full warranty? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## bsouthard

A couple revival color DW5600 models are available at Macy's right now. 25% off through 11:59PM EST on 12/8. Rakuten is offering 15% cash back right now, too! I picked up the DW5600REC-9 and DW5600RB-2 models for just over $166 including tax, prior to 15% cash back. The watches didn't come up in some of my searches for some reason. Of course, being from Macy's, I fully expect them to ship in the wrong boxes, but it's worth a gamble. I can always return them.


----------



## bsouthard

GrouchoM said:


> Is this place reliable?


They've been excellent for me on the few occasions I've purchased from them.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

GrouchoM said:


> Do the watches have all the packaging and a full warranty?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


from relojes de moda? yes absolutely.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

bsouthard said:


> A couple revival color DW5600 models are available at Macy's right now. 25% off through 11:59PM EST on 12/8. Rakuten is offering 15% cash back right now, too! I picked up the DW5600REC-9 and DW5600RB-2 models for just over $166 including tax, prior to 15% cash back. The watches didn't come up in some of my searches for some reason. Of course, being from Macy's, I fully expect them to ship in the wrong boxes, but it's worth a gamble. I can always return them.


Great find! I was just coming here to post that the stealth Casioak is going for $75 during the same sale.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...rap-watch-45.4mm?ID=10203936&CategoryID=23930


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

bsouthard said:


> A couple revival color DW5600 models are available at Macy's right now. 25% off through 11:59PM EST on 12/8. Rakuten is offering 15% cash back right now, too! I picked up the DW5600REC-9 and DW5600RB-2 models for just over $166 including tax, prior to 15% cash back. The watches didn't come up in some of my searches for some reason. Of course, being from Macy's, I fully expect them to ship in the wrong boxes, but it's worth a gamble. I can always return them.


Thank you for pointing this out I was able to get the blue model and the new GWG-2000-1A5 as soon as news broke out I swear these became a bit more expensive or not in stock from major retailers...glad I was able to pick one up for myself.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## G-Shocky

bsouthard said:


> A couple revival color DW5600 models are available at Macy's right now. 25% off through 11:59PM EST on 12/8. Rakuten is offering 15% cash back right now, too! I picked up the DW5600REC-9 and DW5600RB-2 models for just over $166 including tax, prior to 15% cash back. The watches didn't come up in some of my searches for some reason. Of course, being from Macy's, I fully expect them to ship in the wrong boxes, but it's worth a gamble. I can always return them.


Do you think Rakuten will work with the coupon code?


----------



## Ctaranti

G-Shocky said:


> Do you think Rakuten will work with the coupon code?


Yes it should, as I just purchased the GWG-2000 and the Rakuten coupon was applied


----------



## cjbiker

fresh eddie fresh said:


> Great find! I was just coming here to post that the stealth Casioak is going for $75 during the same sale.
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...rap-watch-45.4mm?ID=10203936&CategoryID=23930


Hard to believe that last year, people were paying 2-3x that on the used market!


----------



## GrouchoM

valuewatchguy said:


> from relojes de moda? yes absolutely.


Does this mean that Casio will warranty it in the USA or that it would need to go back to Spain? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

GrouchoM said:


> Does this mean that Casio will warranty it in the USA or that it would need to go back to Spain?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I’m sure Casio has an international warranty network







Watches Warranties - Casio Support Page | Casio USA


Watches Warranties - Casio Support Page




www.casio.com





There is a thread here that discusses your question









International Warranty - Is it really International?


There is something that I don't quite understand. How is Casio able to offer International Warranty but then if it comes to the US, limit the Warranty to purchases from domestic Authorised Dealers? Or am I wrong? The reason why I'm asking, because some day I plan to buy a Casio Watch in Japan...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## GrouchoM

Does that store in Spain provide the signed warranty card?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## germanos30

GrouchoM said:


> Does that store in Spain provide the signed warranty card?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Invoice is needed for warranty claim in EU and EU warranty is not valid in US. Try to ask if they can add you 1 year international travel warranty same as Casio do it in Japan.


----------



## TatsNGuns

Ctaranti said:


> Yes it should, as I just purchased the GWG-2000 and the Rakuten coupon was applied


Which promo & what does the total come to ? I just snagged a 2k (( again )) as well. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani

CASIO GMW-B5000GD-4ER


----------



## Ctaranti

TatsNGuns said:


> Which promo & what does the total come to ? I just snagged a 2k (( again )) as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Rakuten applied a 10% cash back at the time I purchased and Macys had their sale for 25% off. So, Mudmaster came to $600 less another $60 eventually through Rakuten.


----------



## bsouthard

G-Shocky said:


> Do you think Rakuten will work with the coupon code?


Yes, I've gotten Rakuten cash back many times when shopping at Macy's when their G-Shocks are on sale. Just make sure to activate the cash back for Macy's on Rakuten.com (or in their app) prior to making the purchase.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

PacParts sale today and tomorrow.

Please note from today Thursday (12/16/21) until tomorrow-Friday (12/17/21) at 5pm PST (online promo only).

*PROMO CODE : PEACE

15% Off All Items 

Limited Time!!*

www.pacparts.com


----------



## GaryK30

From G-Central. Get an extra 10% off at the Casio Store on eBay through December.









Get 10% off at The Casio Store on eBay throughout December


U.S. residents who haven't finished their holiday shopping may want to visit the The Casio Store (username "thecasiostore") on eBay, which is offering 10% off




www.g-central.com


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

GaryK30 said:


> From G-Central. Get an extra 10% off at the Casio Store on eBay through December.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get 10% off at The Casio Store on eBay throughout December
> 
> 
> U.S. residents who haven't finished their holiday shopping may want to visit the The Casio Store (username "thecasiostore") on eBay, which is offering 10% off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.g-central.com


Thanks! This might be the push I needed to pick up the AE2100 I have always had my eye on there. 😃


----------



## dumpweed

GMWB5000-1 $308









G-Shock Digital Solar Watch | Dillard's


Shop for G-Shock Digital Solar Watch at Dillard's. Visit Dillard's to find clothing, accessories, shoes, cosmetics & more. The Style of Your Life.




www.dillards.com


----------



## Moonbiter

GaryK30 said:


> PacParts sale today and tomorrow.
> 
> Please note from today Thursday (12/16/21) until tomorrow-Friday (12/17/21) at 5pm PST (online promo only).
> 
> *PROMO CODE : PEACE
> 
> 15% Off All Items
> 
> Limited Time!!*
> 
> www.pacparts.com


Thanks! I was planning on ordering a backup bezel/pins/band for my DW-9000K so I can preserve the clear ones. This might be the push I needed .


----------



## cvdl

33 usd for Dw-5600E-1V at Amazon


----------



## TatsNGuns

Anyone have some smoking amazing promo codes for the relojes de moda current? Thanks 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

TatsNGuns said:


> Anyone have some smoking amazing promo codes for the relojes de moda current? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I messaged them before a purchase and they said they don't offer codes just great prices.
Can't argue with that.


----------



## usclassic

*Casio*
*AE-1200WH-1AVCF*
_4.7 out of 5 stars_ 4,550
$16.50$16.50 $24.95$24.95
Save $3.78 with coupon
FREE Delivery for Prime members


Oh yes I did


----------



## caribiner23

usclassic said:


> *Casio*
> *AE-1200WH-1AVCF*
> _4.7 out of 5 stars_ 4,550
> $16.50$16.50 $24.95$24.95
> Save $3.78 with coupon
> FREE Delivery for Prime members
> 
> 
> Oh yes I did
> 
> View attachment 16306242


Such a great little watch. I've got one that I modded, the other still stock.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

A "couple" sites that still have the DW5600RM21 still in stock at retail!
G-Shock x Rick and Morty DW5600RM21-1 – Feature 
G-Shock DW5600RM21-1 'Rick and Morty' Watch - Black/Neon - MODA3 
G-Shock DW5600RM21-1 – Proper (properlbc.com) 
G-Shock: DW5600RM21-1 Watch - Rick And Morty Edition — TurntableLab.com 
Amazon.com: G-Shock Men's Rick and Morty DW5600RM21-1 Watch, Black/Green : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry 
G-SHOCK Limited Rick & Morty DW5600RM21-1 Watch x Adult Swim - Drift House 
Casio G-Shock DW5600RM21-1 'Rick and Morty' Limited Edition Watch xld – Oneness Boutique

SVSport automatically adds a coupon which makes the total 153$ before tax and shipping. I can vouch for this site as i have bought from them in the past
Rick and Morty Watch – SV SPORTS


----------



## journeyforce

I got an email from Walmart telling me that the GWM-5610 back in stock. It is $98.57 before taxes with free shipping which is $13.43 less then Amazon is selling them for ($112). While by no means the smoking deal they were a few weeks ago, it still is the best that you can probably find right now as most store have run out of them and the other ones want ether $112(amazon) or up to full MSRP.

With Walmart, you are going to be getting the watches sent directly from Casio USA in a cardboard box. With Amazon, you are getting one from their warehouse that might have been a return and it will come in a bubble wrap pouch instead of a cardboard shipping box



https://www.walmart.com/ip/Casio-Men-s-G-Shock-Multi-Band-Solar-Atomic-Watch-GWM5610-1/49284486



A good way to get a new GWM-5610 if you wanted one right away and wanted a store to have them in stock.


----------



## TalkingClock

For UK deals 'WatchShop' have 30% off codes on a lot of G Shocks...

Casio G-Shock Watches | Men's & Ladies

Eg the GMW-B5000D-1ER down to £315. 

Casio G-Shock Full Metal Bluetooth Watch


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

G Shcok x Porter's "85th Anniversary" Collab available at PackerShoes.
G-SHOCK GM-5600 X PORTER "85TH ANNIVERSARY" – PACKER SHOES


----------



## jovani

CASIO GW-5000U-1ER


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

jovani said:


> CASIO GW-5000U-1ER


If anyone decides to buy from this site I’ll throw in a vouch for the site. Amazing owner and reasonable prices on their watches. 


Sent from my


----------



## jovani

I also recommend this seller


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Just had G Shock UK's January Sale email...


----------



## scrumpypaul

Several CasioOaks in the £42-47 range at Urban Outfitters with code WELCOME10

Casio G-Shock (urbanoutfitters.com) 

Courtesy of jt02392 on HotUKDeals.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Exploration said:


> Hi,
> a super rare NOS full set box *Casio G-Shock Mudmaster GWG-1000-Special LIMITED EDITION of 32* is for sale here:
> Casio G-Shock Mudmaster GWG-1000-Special LIMITED EDITION of 32, MEGA RARE! | eBay
> 
> View attachment 16317584
> 
> 
> And the very cool NOS full box set *G-Shock FROGMAN Limited Edition GWF-D1000B-1LTD* here:
> G-Shock FROGMAN Limited Edition GWF-D1000B-1LTD - VERY RARE | eBay
> 
> View attachment 16317588


Please tell me you didn't just sign up to link to your own eBay auction lol


----------



## GrouchoM

Exploration said:


> Nope, not mine, but it's indeed a friend's auction who asked me to spread the word. I thought this would be of interest to collectors here, since they were very limited. I have seen the boxes and thought they were very cool. I am myself more of a vintage watch guy (Rolex and Omega) but some G-Shock aficionados pointed me here, so I registered. I hope that's ok!


Not really...

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Ernest Jones have the MTG B2000 With bracelet on offer, already down to £665, however, Code EJVCUK20 gets it for *£532*, around 5 in stock currently 👍

You'll also receive an email for £50 off a future purchase, valid from Jan until March










And the Blue bezel on Resin at £503.20


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

John Lewis have a small number of G shocks reduced, including these 2 i'd consider absolute bargains:








Edit, G Steel is now out of stock, there was only 2 left, the GBD200 still there though


----------



## GaryK30

journeyforce said:


> I got an email from Walmart telling me that the GWM-5610 back in stock. It is $98.57 before taxes with free shipping which is $13.43 less then Amazon is selling them for ($112).


Amazon still has the GW-M5610-1 for $98.57, which is the same price as Walmart. There is another link on Amazon that shows $112.






Amazon.com: Casio Men's G-SHOCK Quartz Watch with Resin Strap, Black, 20 (Model: GWM5610-1) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio Men's G-SHOCK Quartz Watch with Resin Strap, Black, 20 (Model: GWM5610-1) and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



amazon.com


----------



## caribiner23

GaryK30 said:


> Amazon still has the GW-M5610-1 for $98.57, which is the same price as Walmart. There is another link on Amazon that shows $112.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Casio Men's G-SHOCK Quartz Watch with Resin Strap, Black, 20 (Model: GWM5610-1) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> Buy Casio Men's G-SHOCK Quartz Watch with Resin Strap, Black, 20 (Model: GWM5610-1) and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> amazon.com


Actually, that link comes up with a coupon for an extra $3.37 off, which makes it _cheaper_ than Walmart.

The last 3 Casios I bought from Amazon all showed up in shipping boxes, not envelopes. Be careful when reading some of the generalizations made in here.


----------



## CC

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Ernest Jones have the MTG B2000 With bracelet on offer, already down to £665, however, Code EJVCUK20 gets it for *£532*, around 5 in stock currently 👍
> 
> You'll also receive an email for £50 off a future purchase, valid from Jan until March
> 
> View attachment 16318785
> 
> 
> And the Blue bezel on Resin at £503.20
> View attachment 16319242


Great find. Paid £700 for my B2000 and worth every penny.


----------



## Moonbiter

For anyone looking at the rose gold GMW-B5000, Jura Watches has it for 50% off. For those in the US that drops it to a little over 300 shipped. Not really my color, but someone might be up for it! G-Shock Watch Full Metal Rose Gold GMW-B5000GD-4ER Watch | Jura Watches


----------



## journeyforce

caribiner23 said:


> Actually, that link comes up with a coupon for an extra $3.37 off, which makes it _cheaper_ than Walmart.
> 
> The last 3 Casios I bought from Amazon all showed up in shipping boxes, not envelopes. Be careful when reading some of the generalizations made in here.
> 
> View attachment 16319270


Well I stand by my "generalization" comment about the envelopes. From October 2021 to early December 2021, I bought 6 G-Shocks (2 GW-6900, 2 GWM-5610, 1GW-2310 and 1 DW-5600E) and all 6 came in a blue and white Amazon padded envelope. One of which was crushed (the DW-5600E) and returned with a note taking Amazon to task for placing a watch that is in a flimsy cardboard box into an envelope

So I am glad you got your watches in a cardboard shipping box. This was not a courtesy extended to me when I bought my watches.

The Amazon price is nicer then the Wally World one but by buying one from Wally World I know it will be new and not a return (like with Amazon because folk are looking for the U model) since Walmart places an order and it gets shipped from Casio USA (out of the Houston TX warehouse)


----------



## CC

*Sorry not a G!*

Never fancied a Garmin but at this price I'll have a play with one...


----------



## nonconformulaic

CC said:


> *Sorry not a G!*
> 
> Never fancied a Garmin but at this price I'll have a play with one...
> 
> View attachment 16321366


A late entry @CC, but I will put your score up against any other for the official "Deal of 2021" award! Enjoy, it's a hell of a watch.


----------



## CC

nonconformulaic said:


> A late entry @CC, but I will put your score up against any other for the official "Deal of 2021" award! Enjoy, it's a hell of a watch..


LOL! Thanks. Credit goes to a UK site 'Hotukdeals'.

Just ordered one of these so see what it does to the Heart Rate Monitor


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

CC said:


> *Sorry not a G!*
> 
> Never fancied a Garmin but at this price I'll have a play with one...
> 
> View attachment 16321366


That is a massive steal. Shame that they won't ship to the US


----------



## adnj

There is a January update to Garmin smartwatches that has been leaked. There may be other deals coming soon.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

adnj said:


> There is an January update to Garmin smartwatches that has been leaked. There may be other deals coming soon.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


Is that just a UK incident because i would really like to get my hands on a solar Garmin for that price!


----------



## G-Shocky

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Is that just a UK incident because i would really like to get my hands on a solar Garmin for that price!


Looks like they won’t ship to US.


----------



## FreakyCas

CC said:


> *Sorry not a G!*
> 
> Never fancied a Garmin but at this price I'll have a play with one...
> 
> View attachment 16321366


Can you provide the link?


----------



## nanook

It was on official garmin page, but the offer is gone I think. I was going to buy too, yesterday was there, now the price is back to 250...


----------



## adnj

nanook said:


> It was on official garmin page, but the offer is gone I think. I was going to buy too, yesterday was there, now the price is back to 250...


Yes. Gone.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumpweed

Non-solar instinct $140









Amazon.com: Garmin Instinct Esports Edition, GPS Gaming Smartwatch with Esports Activity Profile, Broadcast Your Stress Level and Heart Rate to Game Streams via Str3AMUP! : Electronics


Buy Garmin Instinct Esports Edition, GPS Gaming Smartwatch with Esports Activity Profile, Broadcast Your Stress Level and Heart Rate to Game Streams via Str3AMUP!: Handheld GPS Units - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com







https://www.gamestop.com/electronics/wearable-technology/smart-watches/products/garmin-instinct-esports-edition-smartwatch/316794.html


----------



## scrumpypaul

CC said:


> LOL! Thanks. Credit goes to a UK site 'Hotukdeals'.
> 
> Just ordered one of these so see what it does to the Heart Rate Monitor
> 
> View attachment 16321378


Is that a catapult? Maybe a fishing rod stand with integrated line monitor? A heavy duty toe hair dryer? I'm stumped.


----------



## caribiner23

scrumpypaul said:


> Is that a catapult? Maybe a fishing rod stand with integrated line monitor? A heavy duty toe hair dryer? I'm stumped.


It's a time machine. You pull on the handles which makes the dynamo at the bottom spin and you can jump anywhere in time.

It's the updated version of this:


----------



## CC

scrumpypaul said:


> Is that a catapult? Maybe a fishing rod stand with integrated line monitor? A heavy duty toe hair dryer? I'm stumped.


Concept 2 Skierg.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

caribiner23 said:


> It's a time machine. You pull on the handles which makes the dynamo at the bottom spin and you can jump anywhere in time.
> 
> It's the updated version of this:
> 
> View attachment 16323134


Any good deal for that?


----------



## adnj

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Any good deal for that?


Any good deals on a bigger one? I have the small one. I bought it twelve years in the future.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Any good deal for that?


Unfortunately, if you buy one of these and it breaks down when you go into the future by over one year, the warranty will be voided right away.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## benson70

Moonbiter said:


> For anyone looking at the rose gold GMW-B5000, Jura Watches has it for 50% off. For those in the US that drops it to a little over 300 shipped. Not really my color, but someone might be up for it! G-Shock Watch Full Metal Rose Gold GMW-B5000GD-4ER Watch | Jura Watches


 Thanks I got one for my wife 207 pounds was a good price.


----------



## eightbells

40% off code 40XMAS at mltd.com is working on G-Shocks. Just ordered a GBX-100-1 for $95.99 shipped. Hopefully they don’t cancel!


----------



## Moonbiter

eightbells said:


> 40% off code 40XMAS at mltd.com is working on G-Shocks. Just ordered a GBX-100-1 for $95.99 shipped. Hopefully they don’t cancel!


Works on some G-shocks, not the limiteds or the metals.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Moonbiter said:


> Works on some G-shocks, not the limiteds or the metals.


Yeah. it shows you which G shock can have the coupons applied on them on the product page.


----------



## GaryK30

eightbells said:


> 40% off code 40XMAS at mltd.com is working on G-Shocks. Just ordered a GBX-100-1 for $95.99 shipped. Hopefully they don’t cancel!


Thanks for the tip. I've been checking MLTD regularly when they send me a promotional email, but the codes always seemed to exclude G-Shocks (over the past year or longer). I'm glad they're honoring the codes again, at least for some models.

I decided to order a GBX-100-1 (black) as well. It's $104 and change for me, due to CA sales tax.

I was thinking about the GBX-100-2 (teal color), but it wasn't there when I decided to order. After I ordered it popped up again.


----------



## Greatkingrat

Just ordered a GW-B5600MG-1ER for £89, that's £40 off RRP and the cheapest I'd previously seen was a saving of £20.
Ordered from the UK jeweller H. Samuel, the only place I could find with it in stock and apparently they had "less than 3".

I'd been on the fence about this one for quite a while, having both a GW-M5600 and GW-M5610, the improvements (like with the 5610U) are numerous but largely insignificant.
Better backlight - yes, but there's nothing wrong with EL.
Current time visible in other modes - better yes, but I personally rarely use those modes.
Day of the week language options - better for some, but I'm English anyway.
Date format - an excellent improvement, but I'm used to it being 'wrong'.
App functionality - easier than pushing buttons on the watch and in a manner of speaking, converts the watch to GPS because the phone 'knows' where it is. But I don't often travel to remote parts of the world where MB6 doesn't apply.
Reminder function - great idea but why no time of day with audible beep? I'll probably notice the reminder too late!

So why order it?
1) It's another square G to add to my collection.
2) Excellent price - even at RRP it's cheaper than the RRP for the non-bluetooth 5610U.
3) This one is positive display (and I like the Midnight Green, which may be discontinued).
4) Did I mention it's another square G to add to my collection.......oh, and it's Christmas!


----------



## babylon19

Greatkingrat said:


> Just ordered a GW-B5600MG-1ER for £89, that's £40 off RRP and the cheapest I'd previously seen was a saving of £20.
> Ordered from the UK jeweller H. Samuel, the only place I could find with it in stock and apparently they had "less than 3".
> 
> I'd been on the fence about this one for quite a while, having both a GW-M5600 and GW-M5610, the improvements (like with the 5610U) are numerous but largely insignificant.
> Better backlight - yes, but there's nothing wrong with EL.
> Current time visible in other modes - better yes, but I personally rarely use those modes.
> Day of the week language options - better for some, but I'm English anyway.
> Date format - an excellent improvement, but I'm used to it being 'wrong'.
> App functionality - easier than pushing buttons on the watch and in a manner of speaking, converts the watch to GPS because the phone 'knows' where it is. But I don't often travel to remote parts of the world where MB6 doesn't apply.
> Reminder function - great idea but why no time of day with audible beep? I'll probably notice the reminder too late!
> 
> So why order it?
> 1) It's another square G to add to my collection.
> 2) Excellent price - even at RRP it's cheaper than the RRP for the non-bluetooth 5610U.
> 3) This one is positive display (and I like the Midnight Green, which may be discontinued).
> 4) Did I mention it's another square G to add to my collection.......oh, and it's Christmas!


Excellent choice!


----------



## Moonbiter

Greatkingrat said:


> Just ordered a GW-B5600MG-1ER for £89, that's £40 off RRP and the cheapest I'd previously seen was a saving of £20.
> Ordered from the UK jeweller H. Samuel, the only place I could find with it in stock and apparently they had "less than 3".
> 
> I'd been on the fence about this one for quite a while, having both a GW-M5600 and GW-M5610, the improvements (like with the 5610U) are numerous but largely insignificant.
> Better backlight - yes, but there's nothing wrong with EL.
> Current time visible in other modes - better yes, but I personally rarely use those modes.
> Day of the week language options - better for some, but I'm English anyway.
> Date format - an excellent improvement, but I'm used to it being 'wrong'.
> App functionality - easier than pushing buttons on the watch and in a manner of speaking, converts the watch to GPS because the phone 'knows' where it is. But I don't often travel to remote parts of the world where MB6 doesn't apply.
> Reminder function - great idea but why no time of day with audible beep? I'll probably notice the reminder too late!
> 
> So why order it?
> 1) It's another square G to add to my collection.
> 2) Excellent price - even at RRP it's cheaper than the RRP for the non-bluetooth 5610U.
> 3) This one is positive display (and I like the Midnight Green, which may be discontinued).
> 4) Did I mention it's another square G to add to my collection.......oh, and it's Christmas!


My wife got me that one for Christmas! Wearing it right now. There are very few GW-B5600 positive modules. I suspect they are also focusing on using those modules for the GMW-B5000, since it's the same functions except for the nicer STN screens on the B5000, and I haven't seen any new GW-B5600 releases since the MG back in April. Also green is my favorite color. The tiger camo on it is extremely subtle, so I think it's also somewhat easier to wear than the brightly-accented GW-B5600GZ (which is my other positive-screen GW-B5600.)


----------



## GaryK30

MLTD has another 40% off sale, this time through January 1. The code applies to some of their G-Shocks, mostly cheaper models.

Code: 40NEWYEAR






G-Shock | Fresh Threads Delivered - Streetwear, Workwear, Urban & Skate - MLTD.com


Looking for G-Shock Products? Find a great selection of Men's/ Women's wear and G-Shock Products and more at MLTD.com. Shop for the latest streetwear apparel and accessories.




www.mltd.com


----------



## Moonbiter

GaryK30 said:


> MLTD has another 40% off sale, this time through January 1. The code applies to some of their G-Shocks, mostly cheaper models.
> 
> Code: 40NEWYEAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Shock | Fresh Threads Delivered - Streetwear, Workwear, Urban & Skate - MLTD.com
> 
> 
> Looking for G-Shock Products? Find a great selection of Men's/ Women's wear and G-Shock Products and more at MLTD.com. Shop for the latest streetwear apparel and accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mltd.com


Tested it, looks like it works on the analog frogman, gravitymaster and mudmaster models. Not a bad deal at all! Thanks @GaryK30 .


----------



## dumpweed

GW-B5600MG $121









Authorised retailer | TAG Heuer, Tudor, Longines | Watches Singapore


One of the leading watch retailers, carrying the finest selection of authentic watches for men available in Singapore. We are the authorised retailer of TAG Heuer, Longines, Tudor, Tissot, Rado, Oris, Seiko, G-Shock, Citizen, Ball, Mido since 1985. Men, ladies, kids watches. Watch shop founded...




www.vincentwatch.com.sg


----------



## GaryK30

Moonbiter said:


> Tested it, looks like it works on the analog frogman, gravitymaster and mudmaster models. Not a bad deal at all! Thanks @GaryK30 .


That's interesting. When I checked last night it didn't work on the expensive models or some of the cheaper models. I just checked the analog Frogman again now and the listing doesn't say "coupons are not valid for this item." That's a great deal for the analog Frogman.


----------



## babylon19

GaryK30 said:


> That's interesting. When I checked last night it didn't work on the expensive models or some of the cheaper models. I just checked the analog Frogman again now and the listing doesn't say "coupons are not valid for this item." That's a great deal for the analog Frogman.


Was working on the analog Frogman earlier and was a very good deal at $480


----------



## nonconformulaic

The 40% off MLTD coupon discussed above does seem to be working for all models for me, at least as of couple of minutes ago. They are also adding a "special gift" for anyone who types "NEW YEARS GIFT" into the comment section of their order. No idea what the gift is, but if you are going to take advantage of this coupon today you might as well get something else for free, right?


----------



## DC Lavman

nonconformulaic said:


> The 40% off MLTD coupon discussed above does seem to be working for all models for me, at least as of couple of minutes ago. They are also adding a "special gift" for anyone who types "NEW YEARS GIFT" into the comment section of their order. No idea what the gift is, but if you are going to take advantage of this coupon today you might as well get something else for free, right?
> 
> View attachment 16335490


If the restrictions on certain models were lifted for a time, that time has now passed -- as I'm still seeing all sorts of models for which coupons aren't permitted.


----------



## Moonbiter

DC Lavman said:


> If the restrictions on certain models were lifted for a time, that time has now passed -- as I'm still seeing all sorts of models for which coupons aren't permitted.


I think the limitations are on limited models, and that includes the metal squares. Looks like the Analog Frog got snapped up. The GGB-100 and GRB-200 are still available and the discount works on them.


----------



## nonconformulaic

DC Lavman said:


> If the restrictions on certain models were lifted for a time, that time has now passed -- as I'm still seeing all sorts of models for which coupons aren't permitted.





Moonbiter said:


> I think the limitations are on limited models, and that includes the metal squares. Looks like the Analog Frog got snapped up. The GGB-100 and GRB-200 are still available and the discount works on them.


Bummer. Tried the coupon on a GWFA1000, GWRB1000 and GMWB5000 just before I posted a couple hours ago and it worked on all three. Oh well, sure there will be plenty of deals in 2022!


----------



## DC Lavman

Moonbiter said:


> I think the limitations are on limited models, and that includes the metal squares. Looks like the Analog Frog got snapped up. The GGB-100 and GRB-200 are still available and the discount works on them.


I'm sort of digging the GA100CS-7a for $75. But 55 x 51.2 x 16.9mm seems like it would be absolutely massive on my 17mm (6.7") wrist. Anyone have experience with this model? (And is it me, or is the middle tachy/chrono register not centered beneath the 12 o'clock index??)


----------



## babylon19

Yeah looks like no more GWFA1000 left now, not surprised at 40% off!


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

I don't see how the metal squares are 'limited' and don't apply for the 40 off. If it applied to the Frog, it should have applied to the squares. Shame


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Just a heads up but seems like a couple retailers also have some coupons that are only applied at checkout. There's been a couple sites so far that have done this, and it looks like users who are signed up for their email updates are in the know. So far, I've seen SW Sports, CWsellors and its partners do this, as well as a couple other sites so if you ever find a site with a deal then sign up for their email updates.


----------



## Findmeon

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Just a heads up but seems like a couple retailers also have some coupons that are only applied at checkout. There's been a couple sites so far that have done this, and it looks like users who are signed up for their email updates are in the know. So far, I've seen SW Sports, CWsellors and its partners do this, as well as a couple other sites so if you ever find a site with a deal then sign up for their email updates.


CW Sellors have a 20% off code.


----------



## nonconformulaic

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Just a heads up but seems like a couple retailers also have some coupons that are only applied at checkout. There's been a couple sites so far that have done this, and it looks like users who are signed up for their email updates are in the know. So far, I've seen SW Sports, CWsellors and its partners do this, as well as a couple other sites so if you ever find a site with a deal then sign up for their email updates.


I wonder if that's why the MLTD 40% off coupon code worked just fine for me on all their G-Shocks this morning, but other WIS (who sadly actually wanted to buy something) came up snake eyes on it? I'm on their mailing list...


----------



## Moonbiter

toomuchdamnrum said:


> I don't see how the metal squares are 'limited' and don't apply for the 40 off. If it applied to the Frog, it should have applied to the squares. Shame


Might be a demand thing? Seems like usually the metal squares move with less of a discount, so maybe they don't want to extend a 40% discount to them? Looks like they only have the rose gold and the plain silver one left. I know Jura Watches has the rose gold at 50% off with an extra 10% today, if that's the one you're interested in. I don't think there's as good of a deal on the silver square.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

GWG-2000TLC available for preorder here : CASIO G-SHOCK TEAM LAND CRUISER TOYOTA AUTO BODY TIE-UP MODEL GWG-2000 (japan-select.com)


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Findmeon said:


> CW Sellors have a 20% off code.


They do and they seem to be adding an automatic 20% off coupon when the item is ready for checkout. Managed to get a couple watches with the stacked discounts.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Anyone know what happened to discountshop.com? They used to have some of the best deals that were often overlooked and looks like their link is dead and a basic google search only yields their BBB, Trustpilot, and Instagram profile (which hasn't been updated since 2021). Bought my first G-Shock from them which was a GWB5600HR for a whopping 130$ after taxes.


----------



## Findmeon

Findmeon said:


> CW Sellors have a 20% off code.


The 20% off code also works on sale items, but it would not show that until checkout.


----------



## Greatkingrat

Greatkingrat said:


> Just ordered a GW-B5600MG-1ER for £89, that's £40 off RRP and the cheapest I'd previously seen was a saving of £20.
> Ordered from the UK jeweller H. Samuel, the only place I could find with it in stock and apparently they had "less than 3".
> 
> I'd been on the fence about this one for quite a while, having both a GW-M5600 and GW-M5610, the improvements (like with the 5610U) are numerous but largely insignificant.
> Better backlight - yes, but there's nothing wrong with EL.
> Current time visible in other modes - better yes, but I personally rarely use those modes.
> Day of the week language options - better for some, but I'm English anyway.
> Date format - an excellent improvement, but I'm used to it being 'wrong'.
> App functionality - easier than pushing buttons on the watch and in a manner of speaking, converts the watch to GPS because the phone 'knows' where it is. But I don't often travel to remote parts of the world where MB6 doesn't apply.
> Reminder function - great idea but why no time of day with audible beep? I'll probably notice the reminder too late!
> 
> So why order it?
> 1) It's another square G to add to my collection.
> 2) Excellent price - even at RRP it's cheaper than the RRP for the non-bluetooth 5610U.
> 3) This one is positive display (and I like the Midnight Green, which may be discontinued).
> 4) Did I mention it's another square G to add to my collection.......oh, and it's Christmas!


Well it was due to arrive today but I've just received an email to say that the purchase has been cancelled due to the item being out of stock (I guess they weren't kidding when they said less than 3).
Quite a nice email really, including "we sincerely hope this disappointment does not deter you from shopping with us in the future" - not sure how I feel about that!


----------



## usclassic

/
Watches/
Digital Watches
 
 Casio 
* Casio ProTrek Prw3500-1 Multifunction Watch *

5.01 ReviewsView the 1 reviews with an average rating of 5.0 out of 5 stars

Item #890511



























Black 




$149.93 Compared to $300.00 * 

Reduced Price. You save 50%

*Intermediate markdowns may have been taken.

HURRY! This item is discontinued. Shop now for best selection.

Color:Black Color: Black 

Casio ProTrek Prw3500-1 Multifunction Watch | REI Co-op


----------



## caribiner23

usclassic said:


> /
> Watches/
> Digital Watches
> 
> Casio
> * Casio ProTrek Prw3500-1 Multifunction Watch *
> 5.01 ReviewsView the 1 reviews with an average rating of 5.0 out of 5 stars
> 
> Item #890511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $149.93 Compared to $300.00 *
> 
> Reduced Price. You save 50%
> 
> *Intermediate markdowns may have been taken.
> 
> HURRY! This item is discontinued. Shop now for best selection.
> 
> Color:Black Color: Black
> 
> Casio ProTrek Prw3500-1 Multifunction Watch | REI Co-op


Great deal! REI members get free shipping too.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

GMWB5000-1 Permanently reduced to 308$ at Dillard's( Trusted), Pretax and shipping.
G-Shock Digital Solar Watch | Dillard's (dillards.com)


----------



## Findmeon

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> GMWB5000-1 Permanently reduced to 308$ at Dillard's( Trusted), Pretax and shipping.
> G-Shock Digital Solar Watch | Dillard's (dillards.com)
> View attachment 16345470


They certainly have a wide array of collection, even the not so common ones. But all are retail priced. Any experience with the site having codes or big sales?


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Findmeon said:


> They certainly have a wide array of collection, even the not so common ones. But all are retail priced. Any experience with the site having codes or big sales?


I haven't used them in a while, but I would do the same procedure as before by using "shopping with edge" built-in extension, Rakuten, Topcashback, and Honey to find coupons and get cash back. Alternatively, you could use some rewards cards with 1-3% cash back per purchase or credit cards that give you up to 5% cashback on PayPal Transactions.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Findmeon said:


> The 20% off code also works on sale items, but it would not show that until checkout.


I see an error when adding a code to sale items? which code is it?


----------



## Findmeon

IT was NY20. It does show error on my side too, but the 20% that the code was supposed to deduct automatically gets subtracted further before I insert the code that prompts the error message.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Findmeon said:


> IT was NY20. It does show error on my side too, but the 20% that the code was supposed to deduct automatically gets subtracted further before I insert the code that prompts the error message.





BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> I see an error when adding a code to sale items? which code is it?


 Use Honey as it finds it for you. I had to use it to get the latest 20% off code since they keep changing. Last time I tried BOX20 and NY21.


----------



## Nazarene

The Casio atomic solar 5610 was 46% OFF and selling for $80.78 on Amazon Prime late last night. They’re sold out now. Not a bad price for this watch.


----------



## cvdl

Nazarene said:


> The Casio atomic solar 5610 was 46% OFF and selling for $80.78 on Amazon Prime late last night. They’re sold out now. Not a bad price for this watch.


Also available at walmart for the same price


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

cvdl said:


> Also available at walmart for the same price


@journeyforce were you still looking for some of the regular versions?


----------



## Chris20nyy

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> @journeyforce were you still looking for some of the regular versions?


Do you know where they're available still?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Chris20nyy said:


> Do you know where they're available still?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


looks like they still are.


----------



## Rocat

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> @journeyforce were you still looking for some of the regular versions?



I thought he stated earlier that Walmart shipped directly from the Casio warehouse and those were the newer "U" version.


----------



## Nazarene

Chris20nyy said:


> Do you know where they're available still?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Do you mean the older version or the newer U version?
I could be wrong but I think that Amazon Prime is currently only selling and only has the newer U version. The Amazon Prime listing said that the watch will be in stock in 13 days and that Amazon will email the buyer when they have an idea of when it will be back in stock. They must’ve sold out in only a few minutes because the Amazon Prime listing of the watch disappeared from the website quickly.


----------



## Nazarene

Rocat said:


> I thought he stated earlier that Walmart shipped directly from the Casio warehouse and those were the newer "U" version.


I thought that Walmart gets this model directly from Casio USA and that Casio USA only ships out the newer U version to Walmart.
I would also think that Amazon Prime gets the newer U version directly from Casio USA too.


----------



## Chris20nyy

Nazarene said:


> Do you mean the older version or the newer U version?
> I could be wrong but I think that Amazon Prime is currently only selling and only has the newer U version. The Amazon Prime listing said that the watch will be in stock in 13 days and that Amazon will email the buyer when they have an idea of when it will be back in stock. They must’ve sold out in only a few minutes because the Amazon Prime listing of the watch disappeared from the website quickly.


The older version. Been trying to find a new one for a bit.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nazarene

Chris20nyy said:


> The older version. Been trying to find a new one for a bit.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


It’s hard to find the older version. Amazon Prime has only the newer U version unless you buy from one of the private sellers on Amazon.


----------



## cvdl

Chris20nyy said:


> The older version. Been trying to find a new one for a bit.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


You could message the Japanese ebay sellers if the gw-m5610 is the original one or the updated U version.
Got mine that way.


----------



## journeyforce

Rocat said:


> I thought he stated earlier that Walmart shipped directly from the Casio warehouse and those were the newer "U" version.



Yes Walmart seems to be having Casio USA ship them directly to the customer (in this case me). The address is in Houston where Casio has a warehouse. It is the same address where my GWM-5610U from Kohls came from and also a few other Casio's I have bought from ether Casio USA's ebay store and also buying from Casio.com

The GWM-5610 from Walmart, JCP, Kohls that i bought for holiday gifts were all 5610U models. The 2 i bought from Amazon a few months before were also 5610U models. In the Walmart, Kohls, JCP orders the GWM-5610U came with a 5610U hang tag and the SKU on the underside of the black stand also said 5610U. The Amazon ones had the 5610U hang tag but a 5610 sticker on the underside of the stand.


----------



## usclassic

*Casio*
*Collection Unisex Adults Watch A168WA*
_4.7 out of 5 stars_ 21,105
Save 40%
$14.99$14.99 $24.95$24.95
Lowest price in 30 days
FREE Delivery Tue, Jan 11

Imported
Quartz movement
Protective mineral crystal protects watch from scratches
Case diameter: 32 mm
EL Backlight, 37.5 x 33.5 x 9.5mm / 58g


----------



## Nazarene

The A168 doesn’t have a mineral crystal. It has a scratch-able plastic crystal.


----------



## caribiner23

Nazarene said:


> The A168 doesn’t have a mineral crystal. It has a scratch-able plastic crystal.


It's also *fifteen bucks*.


----------



## Nazarene

caribiner23 said:


> It's also *fifteen bucks*.


I know. I own a few. I’m not impressed with it. Casio should make it with a metal case and mineral crystal like they did during the 70’s and 80’s.


----------



## Chris20nyy

caribiner23 said:


> It's also *fifteen bucks*.


I think he was pointing out the error in the listing.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic

Casio Men's Pro Trek Tough Solar Triple Sensor Digital Sport Watch - $129.99

Amazon has the highly rated (average 4.7 stars) Casio Men's Pro Trek Tough Solar Triple Sensor Digital Sport Watch for *$129.99*. Also, *free shipping* is included with this deal.


----------



## GrouchoM

Nazarene said:


> The A168 doesn’t have a mineral crystal. It has a scratch-able plastic crystal.


Both mineral and plastic crystals can be easily scratched. Plastic is easy to polish using Polywatch (or another fine abrasive) while mineral is REALLY challenging to polish. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## adnj

GrouchoM said:


> Both mineral and plastic crystals can be easily scratched. Plastic is easy to polish using Polywatch (or another fine abrasive) while mineral is REALLY challenging to polish.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


My experience indicates that acrylic polishes AND scratches more easily than mineral.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## FROG

Nazarene said:


> Casio should make it with a metal case and mineral crystal like they did during the 70’s and 80’s.


…and charge how much for it?


----------



## Findmeon

cvdl said:


> You could message the Japanese ebay sellers if the gw-m5610 is the original one or the updated U version.
> Got mine that way.


What is the difference between the U and the original version?


----------



## GrouchoM

adnj said:


> My experience indicates that acrylic polishes AND scratches more easily than mineral.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


Definitely true. The advantage is that it's easy to bring back. That's one of the reasons why, on the Omega Speedmaster, the hesalite (acrylic) crystal is often preferred to the sapphire crystal. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## caribiner23

Findmeon said:


> What is the difference between the U and the original version?


Watch this video:






Also, the first post in the thread linked below sums up many of the new features. My favorite new feature (which is not mentioned in the attached thread) is that the U version of the watch shows current time in stopwatch mode.

There's _lots_ of info in this forum that covers the topic as well.









New purchase: GWM5610U, the upgraded version


Just got this from that Spain site (relojesdemoda.com) for $127 all included. It's the upgraded model with "U" designation. There are already a lot of posts on the differences to a regular 5610 so I won't repeat. To me, the outside is identical to a regular model, whether size, color or screen...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Nazarene said:


> I know. I own a few. I’m not impressed with it. Casio should make it with a metal case and mineral crystal like they did during the 70’s and 80’s.


It is an entry level Casio… you can’t have all the bells and whistles and still cut back in cost.


----------



## Nazarene

FROG said:


> …and charge how much for it?


These watches are either manufactured in China or in Thailand where labor is cheap. I’m sure that they can sell this model at a cheap reasonable price. The problem is that Casio is greedy and it charges a lot of money for all steel lcd watches.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Nazarene said:


> I know. I own a few. I’m not impressed with it. Casio should make it with a metal case and mineral crystal like they did during the 70’s and 80’s.











CASIO A1000D-7EF A1000D-7 VINTAGE ICONIC ORIGINAL SILVER SILVER MOTHER PEARL | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for CASIO A1000D-7EF A1000D-7 VINTAGE ICONIC ORIGINAL SILVER SILVER MOTHER PEARL at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Nazarene

That watch isn’t worth anymore than $30. The dw5600e is a much better watch for $39.


----------



## Findmeon

Folks is there a thread on this forum where one can post about authenticity of G-Shocks posted on ebay?

Because some seller is selling GWG-1000 Desert model, GG1000 Burton and all the other cool Mudmasters on auction. They seem too good to be true or is it just my suspicion. There is even a gg-1000-1a9 (Yellow strap) which I believe only officially exists on the GWG.
Casio Watch G-shock Master of G MUDMASTER Gg-1000-1a5 Men | eBay


----------



## Joakim Agren

Findmeon said:


> Folks is there a thread on this forum where one can post about authenticity of G-Shocks posted on ebay?
> 
> Because some seller is selling GWG-1000 Desert model, GG1000 Burton and all the other cool Mudmasters on auction. They seem too good to be true or is it just my suspicion. There is even a gg-1000-1a9 (Yellow strap) which I believe only officially exists on the GWG.
> Casio Watch G-shock Master of G MUDMASTER Gg-1000-1a5 Men | eBay


The picture is of a legit GWG-1000 Mudmaster but the description and title says it is the lesser non atomic GG-1000 that he is selling so most likely a listing error where the wrong picture is used. This price for the GG-1000 model seems/could be legit!


----------



## Findmeon

Joakim Agren said:


> The picture is of a legit GWG-1000 Mudmaster but the description and title says it is the lesser non atomic GG-1000 that he is selling so most likely a listing error where the wrong picture is used. This price for the GG-1000 model seems/could be legit!


Could be a listing error. But I also observe that the seller has not posted an actual photo of the watchface where most replicas can be scrutinized. They are also supposed to be shipped from Thailand, and the seller has only one feedback for the past year. Still I am thinking of taking a plunge...Well all those current bids don't help my cause.


----------



## Findmeon

Joakim Agren said:


> The picture is of a legit GWG-1000 Mudmaster but the description and title says it is the lesser non atomic GG-1000 that he is selling so most likely a listing error where the wrong picture is used. This price for the GG-1000 model seems/could be legit!


You should check other listings from the seller. GG-1000-Rescue Red is there too.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Findmeon said:


> You should check other listings from the seller. GG-1000-Rescue Red is there too.


Yes after further investigation I get a fishy feeling so I would not order from that seller. Could be a scammer! 😮


----------



## usclassic

Amazon link


----------



## TTV




----------



## GaryK30

MLTD is having a 30% off sale for MLK Day.



30% off your order - *30MLK*​
 


*Coupons valid through late January 17th. Limit one coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.​

Only some of the G-Shocks appear to be included, one of which is the GBX-100-1. I bought one of these recently when they had a 40% off sale.






G-Shock | Fresh Threads Delivered - Streetwear, Workwear, Urban & Skate - MLTD.com


Looking for G-Shock Products? Find a great selection of Men's/ Women's wear and G-Shock Products and more at MLTD.com. Shop for the latest streetwear apparel and accessories.




www.mltd.com


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Nazarene said:


> That watch isn’t worth anymore than $30. The dw5600e is a much better watch for $39.


So all you want is for Casio to make exactly what you want out of premium materials and charge you virtually nothing for it?


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Sakura Watches has the new GWG2000TLC for pre-order upon inquiry.
Casio G-Shock Mudmaster Master Of G Land TEAM LAND CRUISER TOYOTA AUTO BODY Collaboration Model GWG-2000TLC-1AJR | Sakurawatches.com


----------



## Nazarene

fresh eddie fresh said:


> So all you want is for Casio to make exactly what you want out of premium materials and charge you virtually nothing for it?


What I’m saying is that it doesn’t cost Casio much in materials and labor to make the lower end cheaper non G-Shock watches and that Casio can charge much less money for them. That’s what I’m saying. Casio is asking too much money for some of their lower end non G-Shock lcd watches. I think that most people in here see that and they have addressed this. I’m not the first one in here to address it.


----------



## usclassic

amazon


----------



## Findmeon

The GBX seems to be on sale here and there. MLTD has 30% off on it with that code above.


----------



## fiskit69

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Sakura Watches has the new GWG2000TLC for pre-order upon inquiry.
> Casio G-Shock Mudmaster Master Of G Land TEAM LAND CRUISER TOYOTA AUTO BODY Collaboration Model GWG-2000TLC-1AJR | Sakurawatches.com
> View attachment 16365521


Have you ever gotten that to work? I did that with the British navy frogman and never got any alert at all.


----------



## GaryK30

Findmeon said:


> The GBX seems to be on sale here and there. MLTD has 30% off on it with that code above.


Yes, GBX-100-1 is still in stock at MLTD. Only $112 using the coupon.









Hey! I spotted a CASIO DEAL here!


Casio Men's Pro Trek Tough Solar Triple Sensor Digital Sport Watch - $129.99 Amazon has the highly rated (average 4.7 stars) Casio Men's Pro Trek Tough Solar Triple Sensor Digital Sport Watch for $129.99. Also, free shipping is included with this deal.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

fiskit69 said:


> Have you ever gotten that to work? I did that with the British navy frogman and never got any alert at all.


This is my first time pre ordering through them so I have no idea how it works. If you want a higher chance of obtaining this watch, you could try through Japan-Select as they’re taking actual pre orders albeit at a price of ~1000$ 


Sent from my


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Nazarene said:


> What I’m saying is that it doesn’t cost Casio much in materials and labor to make the lower end cheaper non G-Shock watches and that Casio can charge much less money for them. That’s what I’m saying. Casio is asking too much money for some of their lower end non G-Shock lcd watches. I think that most people in here see that and they have addressed this. I’m not the first one in here to address it.


There is a 24hour Walmart a twenty minute drive from me. I can go there any time and get an incredibly accurate, feature rich Casio for under $25. How much cheaper do you think they should go? Should they give up the “for profit corporate” model and instead simply try and break even and supply thousands of watches to the world from the goodness of their hearts?

There is a huge gap in the pricing of scale of injection molded plastics vs forged/stamped metal parts. When working with the sheer quantities Casio does, the per piece cost of plastic is significantly lower than machining metal cases… the molds/initial setup for plastics is the biggest investment, but you make those costs up through economy of scale.

If you think $15 is too much for Casio to ask for a lower end LCD watch, maybe you should check the time using your cell phone? I honestly can’t think of another major brand name selling a product like that so inexpensively. If you know of any company selling a metal case watch cheaper, do please spill the beans… and who are the other people on the forum who also feel $15-$25 for a watch is too much money?


----------



## Dan GSR

Casio sells 3 million f91w per year. So I guess the people have spoken


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Wow this thread keeps getting derailed..


----------



## fiskit69

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> This is my first time pre ordering through them so I have no idea how it works. If you want a higher chance of obtaining this watch, you could try through Japan-Select as they’re taking actual pre orders albeit at a price of ~1000$
> 
> 
> Sent from my


thanks for that. I’ll check it out. I missed out on the Borneo Frog too with Sakura watches and their “email me” preorder thing. Seems to be a pattern with me and Frogman’s! Lol

I’m still salty about missing the Borneo Frog. That’s like my white whale watch. I see them listed from time to time but I can’t justify 2k for a frogman.


----------



## Jboston

Available now in the USA. 









GM2100MG-1A | Analog-Digital Men's Watch G-SHOCK | CASIO


Learn more about the Men's GM-2100MG-1A from G-SHOCK. Shop this product and other Analog-Digital watches today.




www.gshock.com


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Jboston said:


> Available now in the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM2100MG-1A | Analog-Digital Men's Watch G-SHOCK | CASIO
> 
> 
> Learn more about the Men's GM-2100MG-1A from G-SHOCK. Shop this product and other Analog-Digital watches today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gshock.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16367248


It's the famous G Shock way. See "Buy Now" and think it's available, oh wait it's not anymore. They need to figure out how to do "Out of stock" better


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Jboston said:


> Available now in the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM2100MG-1A | Analog-Digital Men's Watch G-SHOCK | CASIO
> 
> 
> Learn more about the Men's GM-2100MG-1A from G-SHOCK. Shop this product and other Analog-Digital watches today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gshock.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16367248





toomuchdamnrum said:


> It's the famous G Shock way. See "Buy Now" and think it's available, oh wait it's not anymore. They need to figure out how to do "Out of stock" better


These are still available overseas for cheaper than the US price. Would both of you like me to drop a link?


----------



## Nazarene

fresh eddie fresh said:


> There is a 24hour Walmart a twenty minute drive from me. I can go there any time and get an incredibly accurate, feature rich Casio for under $25. How much cheaper do you think they should go? Should they give up the “for profit corporate” model and instead simply try and break even and supply thousands of watches to the world from the goodness of their hearts?
> 
> There is a huge gap in the pricing of scale of injection molded plastics vs forged/stamped metal parts. When working with the sheer quantities Casio does, the per piece cost of plastic is significantly lower than machining metal cases… the molds/initial setup for plastics is the biggest investment, but you make those costs up through economy of scale.
> 
> If you think $15 is too much for Casio to ask for a lower end LCD watch, maybe you should check the time using your cell phone? I honestly can’t think of another major brand name selling a product like that so inexpensively. If you know of any company selling a metal case watch cheaper, do please spill the beans… and who are the other people on the forum who also feel $15-$25 for a watch is too much money?


No no no. I'm not talking about the $15 and $25 dollar Casios that are sold at Walmart. I'm talking about that one model the A100 that Casio is seling for $54 to $100. I wouldn't say that it was overpriced if was selling for $25. The $15 and $25 dollar Casio Walmart watches are priced right. It's some other cheap models that Walmart doesn't sell that other retailers sell that are overpriced. That's what I'm trying to tell you.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

fiskit69 said:


> thanks for that. I’ll check it out. I missed out on the Borneo Frog too with Sakura watches and their “email me” preorder thing. Seems to be a pattern with me and Frogman’s! Lol
> 
> I’m still salty about missing the Borneo Frog. That’s like my white whale watch. I see them listed from time to time but I can’t justify 2k for a frogman.


The BRT wasn’t a JDM only model. For anything that’s also coming into the American market you should be able to ask your local AD that deals with G shock to place an order for you.


----------



## fiskit69

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> The BRT wasn’t a JDM only model. For anything that’s also coming into the American market you should be able to ask your local AD that deals with G shock to place an order for you.


I don’t have a local AD unfortunately.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Sakura Watches has the new GWG2000TLC for pre-order upon inquiry.
> Casio G-Shock Mudmaster Master Of G Land TEAM LAND CRUISER TOYOTA AUTO BODY Collaboration Model GWG-2000TLC-1AJR | Sakurawatches.com
> View attachment 16365521


Did anyone that sent in a request get a chance to pre-order one?


----------



## mougino

[European deal, not sure they sell to the US?] 

ocarat.com has the LE G-Shock DW-5600 Carbon Core Guard "Circuit Board" BNOB w/ extra bezel & 2 extra straps currently at 134.50 Euro with free shipping.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

mougino said:


> [European deal, not sure they sell to the US?]
> 
> ocarat.com has the LE G-Shock DW-5600 Carbon Core Guard "Circuit Board" BNOB w/ extra bezel & 2 extra straps currently at 134.50 Euro with free shipping.


Ocarat shipping fee to the US is 30 euros.


----------



## entropy96

TTV said:


>


I wonder if this guy is a member here in WUS. That's an incredible collection of Gs he's selling.


----------



## Joakim Agren

entropy96 said:


> I wonder if this guy is a member here in WUS. That's an incredible collection of Gs he's selling.


Maybe he is but he seem to have a difficult time moving all those G's because I remember him trying to sell many of the same watches over a year ago.


----------



## Dan GSR

entropy96 said:


> I wonder if this guy is a member here in WUS.


He is


----------



## entropy96

Joakim Agren said:


> Maybe he is but he seem to have a difficult time moving all those G's because I remember him trying to sell many of the same watches over a year ago.


Maybe because, frankly speaking, most of them are a bit overpriced for their condition.


----------



## Rocat

From Walmart.com

Casio AE-1200 for $11.55. 



https://www.walmart.com/ip/Men-s-World-Time-Watch-Resin-Strap/21777183?athbdg=L1300


----------



## Moonbiter

mougino said:


> [European deal, not sure they sell to the US?]
> 
> ocarat.com has the LE G-Shock DW-5600 Carbon Core Guard "Circuit Board" BNOB w/ extra bezel & 2 extra straps currently at 134.50 Euro with free shipping.


Even with the shipping to the US it's a good deal! I am an electrical engineer by training so I love this design, but I don't know that I would wear this over my GW-B5600 everyday wear watches.


----------



## evvyou

good price. thank you for share


Moonbiter said:


> Even with the shipping to the US it's a good deal! I am an electrical engineer by training so I love this design, but I don't know that I would wear this over my GW-B5600 everyday wear watches.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> GMWB5000-1 Permanently reduced to 308$ at Dillard's( Trusted), Pretax and shipping.
> G-Shock Digital Solar Watch | Dillard's (dillards.com)
> View attachment 16345470


This one is still showing as in stock if anyone still wants one. 


Sent from my


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> This one is still showing as in stock if anyone still wants one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my


Thanks for the link! I just picked this one up for $77(!)

G-Shock Digital Clear Shock Resistant Watch | Dillard's


----------



## mougino

Another EU deal: the GW-B5600MG-1ER is at 111,20 EUR at tempka.com with free shipping and using code *EXCLUWEB* for -20% discount (still valid for the next 12 hours).


----------



## Ginseng108

Thanks for the link on the GW-B5600MG-1ER, hope a deal in the States pops up some time.


----------



## Moonbiter

Ginseng108 said:


> Thanks for the link on the GW-B5600MG-1ER, hope a deal in the States pops up some time.


Won't get a deal in the States for it bud, it was never released for the American market. It's Europe or Asia if you want it. Both of my positive screen GW-B5600 watches (a GZ and an MG) are EU market models. Think my wife paid retail for the MG (it was a Christmas gift for me) though! If they ship to the US it might be worth it anyway, depending on the shipping charges


----------



## samael_6978

Ginseng108 said:


> Thanks for the link on the GW-B5600MG-1ER, hope a deal in the States pops up some time.


I concur with the above poster. I found mine for about $170 from an Australian seller. The price shown and shipping to the US may be the best you can get. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dumpweed

Ginseng108 said:


> Thanks for the link on the GW-B5600MG-1ER, hope a deal in the States pops up some time.


I heard shipping is free, $122 GW-B5600MG-1DR









Authorised retailer | TAG Heuer, Tudor, Longines | Watches Singapore


One of the leading watch retailers, carrying the finest selection of authentic watches for men available in Singapore. We are the authorised retailer of TAG Heuer, Longines, Tudor, Tissot, Rado, Oris, Seiko, G-Shock, Citizen, Ball, Mido since 1985. Men, ladies, kids watches. Watch shop founded...




www.vincentwatch.com.sg


----------



## Moonbiter

Hey, I just checked and US shipping is free! The Vincent watch deal is the best I've seen for it @dumpweed . @Ginseng108 if you want it it's 122 shipped!


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

G-Shock Watch Full Metal Rose Gold D GMW-B5000GD-4ER | C W Sellors Luxury Watches


G-Shock Watch Full Metal Rose Gold D- GMW-B5000GD-4ER Watch . Free Delivery - £499.00




www.cwsellors.co.uk





They still have their winter sale going for a few select Gs. If you add the watch to the cart and checkout, it lowers the price even further


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

DW5600RM21 Still available for retail (170$) before tax and shipping. Users could use the "shopping with edge" built-in extension on the edge chromium browser along with Honey, Rakuten, and/or other coupon/cashback extensions to save money indirectly:
G-Shock: DW5600RM21-1 Watch - Rick And Morty Edition — TurntableLab.com
G-Shock x Rick and Morty DW5600RM21-1 – Feature


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Rakuten has a code and/or a cashback offer from JCP. Code is WRAPUP. 


Sent from my


----------



## babylon19

toomuchdamnrum said:


> G-Shock Watch Full Metal Rose Gold D GMW-B5000GD-4ER | C W Sellors Luxury Watches
> 
> 
> G-Shock Watch Full Metal Rose Gold D- GMW-B5000GD-4ER Watch . Free Delivery - £499.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cwsellors.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They still have their winter sale going for a few select Gs. If you add the watch to the cart and checkout, it lowers the price even further


To what? Still showing up exactly the same price for me


----------



## moka 1 cup

babylon19 said:


> To what? Still showing up exactly the same price for me


You need to go the actual checkout page.


Show order summary £207.92


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

moka 1 cup said:


> You need to go the actual checkout page.
> 
> 
> Show order summary £207.92


Not sure why it does that but yeah, it was a nice surprise


----------



## babylon19

moka 1 cup said:


> You need to go the actual checkout page.
> 
> 
> Show order summary £207.92


Did that, still the same price. Maybe if you are ordering from the US tax isn't applied? 207.92 is the price without Tax.


----------



## moka 1 cup

Yep. I tried with a UK address and it added the sales taxes: £249.50
Have it shipped to a friend in France .


----------



## Moonbiter

babylon19 said:


> Did that, still the same price. Maybe if you are ordering from the US tax isn't applied? 207.92 is the price without Tax.


Yup, that's just the reduction from shipping to the US (no VAT). They used to have an EXTRA 10 code a few weeks back to save you an extra 20 pounds or so, which effectively paid for the shipping.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Kohl's has a Buy 2 get 20% off the second item using code ENJOY20. Brings the total for 2 GWM5610's down to 168.08 with $2.10 cashback from Rakuten + _% cashback from CC (if applicable).


----------



## GaryK30

Another MLTD sale. It works for some G-Shocks. The listing for each model will indicate if coupons are accepted or not.



25% off any order - *25SNOW*​ 
30% off orders over $150 - *30SLEET*​ 
35% off orders over $300 - *35SAVINGS*​
 


*Coupons valid through late January 31st. Limit one coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.​






G-Shock | Fresh Threads Delivered - Streetwear, Workwear, Urban & Skate - MLTD.com


Looking for G-Shock Products? Find a great selection of Men's/ Women's wear and G-Shock Products and more at MLTD.com. Shop for the latest streetwear apparel and accessories.




www.mltd.com


----------



## Rocat

Amazon has the GW-6900 back down to $76.50 again. 









Amazon.com: Casio G-Shock GW6900-1 Men's Tough Solar Black Resin Sport Watch : Casio G-Shock: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio G-Shock GW6900-1 Men's Tough Solar Black Resin Sport Watch and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## usclassic

$48




Casio MDV-106B-2AVCF Blue
In Stock
& FREE Returns
3-Hand Analog
Anti-Reverse Rotating Bezel
Date Display
200M Water Resistant


----------



## scotthp49

usclassic said:


> $48
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio MDV-106B-2AVCF Blue
> In Stock
> & FREE Returns
> 3-Hand Analog
> Anti-Reverse Rotating Bezel
> Date Display
> 200M Water Resistant


the two-tone with the gold accents is also $48 through that link. Standard black is $53.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Just got a notification from "shopping with edge" that the two-tone gold was at the lowest price in 30 days!
Amazon.com: Casio Men's Diver Inspired Stainless Steel Quartz Watch with Resin Strap, Black, 25.6 (Model: MDV106G-1AV) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


----------



## fiskit69

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Did anyone that sent in a request get a chance to pre-order one?


Nope.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

fiskit69 said:


> Nope.


Same. My buddy didn't either. Where you still looking for 1?


----------



## fiskit69

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Same. My buddy didn't either. Where you still looking for 1?


I don’t think that feature on their site worlds. It didn’t work for the British navy frogman and it didn’t work for the Borneo frog when I tried it.

I’m “TECHNICALLY” still looking for one, would love to get one at less than retail price. That’s probably not realistic. Saw gshock’s website had it up for like 5 minutes. Managed to snag a preorder but I’m going to cancel it if I can find it cheaper. Or maybe I will hold on to it and trade it towards a Borneo frog if someone has one available. 

You?


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

fiskit69 said:


> I don’t think that feature on their site worlds. It didn’t work for the British navy frogman and it didn’t work for the Borneo frog when I tried it.
> 
> I’m “TECHNICALLY” still looking for one, would love to get one at less than retail price. That’s probably not realistic. Saw gshock’s website had it up for like 5 minutes. Managed to snag a preorder but I’m going to cancel it if I can find it cheaper. Or maybe I will hold on to it and trade it towards a Borneo frog if someone has one available.
> 
> You?


Only signed up for the pre-order for my buddy. We both missed it, but we managed to find another place for around the same price.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

$15 bucks for a Heavy Duty series watch with 100m WR and 10 year battery! Can't get better than that!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

And, yes, the HDD-600 was used in a movie before... as a lady's watch. 


Watch_Geekmaster said:


>


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> And, yes, the HDD-600 was used in a movie before... as a lady's watch.


I’m a huge fan of economical Casios! What movie is that?


----------



## adnj

fresh eddie fresh said:


> I’m a huge fan of economical Casios! What movie is that?


One of the Resident Evil movies. 

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Findmeon

moka 1 cup said:


> Yep. I tried with a UK address and it added the sales taxes: £249.50
> Have it shipped to a friend in France .


Yes,


adnj said:


> One of the Resident Evil movies.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


 Resident Evil Extinction (2007).


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

G-SHOCK Limited Rick & Morty DW5600RM21-1 Watch x Adult Swim - Drift House 
DW5600RM21 aka G Shock x Rick and Morty collab for 135.99$ before tax and shipping.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> G-SHOCK Limited Rick & Morty DW5600RM21-1 Watch x Adult Swim - Drift House
> DW5600RM21 aka G Shock x Rick and Morty collab for 135.99$ before tax and shipping.
> View attachment 16429426


Is the link dead for anyone else and was anyone able to place an order?


----------



## GaryK30

MLTD Superbowl sale.


20% off your order - *20FUMBLE*​ 
25% off orders over $150 - *25BLITZ*​ 
30% off orders over $300 - *30KICK*​
 


*Coupons valid through late February 14th. Limit one coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.​

The coupons work for some of the G-Shocks. Check the individual listing to verify.






G-Shock | Fresh Threads Delivered - Streetwear, Workwear, Urban & Skate - MLTD.com


Looking for G-Shock Products? Find a great selection of Men's/ Women's wear and G-Shock Products and more at MLTD.com. Shop for the latest streetwear apparel and accessories.




www.mltd.com





​


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> G-SHOCK Limited Rick & Morty DW5600RM21-1 Watch x Adult Swim - Drift House
> DW5600RM21 aka G Shock x Rick and Morty collab for 135.99$ before tax and shipping.
> View attachment 16429426


Link seems to be working again!


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Search: 12 results found for "g shock"


Men and women’s selection of sunglasses, shoes, jackets, bags, accessories and lifestyle items




castellostore.com





I bought my GMWB5000 Full black metal from them for 315$. Seems like they have a decent collection this time around.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

UK Casio Outlet has had some additions, all with the usual 50%, labelled as Grade B, which means pristine brand new watches with minor damage to packaging (in my experience no damage) and full 2 year warranty.
Includes GST B300, Gravitymaster GR-B200*, and more

Clickage

*I just bought the last B200
Tempted to Add the Positive B300 to my collection too...


----------



## GaryK30

MLTD Winter sale.


20% off your order - *20ICY*​ 
25% off orders over $150 - *25STORM*​ 
30% off orders over $300 - *30SLOPES*​
 

*Coupons valid through late February 28th. Limit one coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.​

The codes work for some G-Shocks.






G-Shock | Fresh Threads Delivered - Streetwear, Workwear, Urban & Skate - MLTD.com


Looking for G-Shock Products? Find a great selection of Men's/ Women's wear and G-Shock Products and more at MLTD.com. Shop for the latest streetwear apparel and accessories.




www.mltd.com


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

GaryK30 said:


> MLTD Winter sale.
> 
> 
> 
> ​20% off your order - *20ICY*​
> ​25% off orders over $150 - *25STORM*​
> ​30% off orders over $300 - *30SLOPES*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Coupons valid through late February 28th. Limit one coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.​
> 
> 
> The codes work for some G-Shocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Shock | Fresh Threads Delivered - Streetwear, Workwear, Urban & Skate - MLTD.com
> 
> 
> Looking for G-Shock Products? Find a great selection of Men's/ Women's wear and G-Shock Products and more at MLTD.com. Shop for the latest streetwear apparel and accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mltd.com


At this point it's a weekly sale haha


----------



## Rocat

GaryK30 said:


> MLTD Winter sale.
> 
> 
> 
> ​20% off your order - *20ICY*​
> ​25% off orders over $150 - *25STORM*​
> ​30% off orders over $300 - *30SLOPES*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Coupons valid through late February 28th. Limit one coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.​
> 
> 
> The codes work for some G-Shocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Shock | Fresh Threads Delivered - Streetwear, Workwear, Urban & Skate - MLTD.com
> 
> 
> Looking for G-Shock Products? Find a great selection of Men's/ Women's wear and G-Shock Products and more at MLTD.com. Shop for the latest streetwear apparel and accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mltd.com



To bad they do not have the GG-B100-1A3.


----------



## GaryK30

PRG-330 for $79 at the Casio Outlet.









USA: Pro Trek PRG330-1 is 64% off at the Casio Outlet


The Pro Trek PRG330-1 is currently $79 at the Casio Outlet, which is a discount of 64% off the $220 list price. This is a rare chance to get a Tough




www.g-central.com


----------



## Rocat

GaryK30 said:


> PRG-330 for $79 at the Casio Outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA: Pro Trek PRG330-1 is 64% off at the Casio Outlet
> 
> 
> The Pro Trek PRG330-1 is currently $79 at the Casio Outlet, which is a discount of 64% off the $220 list price. This is a rare chance to get a Tough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.g-central.com



At this price it makes a compelling argument to not buy the PRW-3500 at REI for $149.93.


----------



## jpet1919

Rocat said:


> At this price it makes a compelling argument to not buy the PRW-3500 at REI for $149.93.


I've had both and honestly prefer the form factor/fit of the 330. It's a much sleeker package than the 3500, with the bezel being more subdued than puffed out and in your face.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

GaryK30 said:


> PRG-330 for $79 at the Casio Outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA: Pro Trek PRG330-1 is 64% off at the Casio Outlet
> 
> 
> The Pro Trek PRG330-1 is currently $79 at the Casio Outlet, which is a discount of 64% off the $220 list price. This is a rare chance to get a Tough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.g-central.com


Already got a 330, I think I paid around $90 few years back. That's a darn good price for a Protrek! Get it while it lasts!


Rocat said:


> At this price it makes a compelling argument to not buy the PRW-3500 at REI for $149.93.


That's not a bad price for a 3500, but I'd prefer the 3510, a little newer and with STN.


----------



## adnj

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> That's not a bad price for a 3500, but I'd prefer the 3510, a little newer and with STN.


When you see the 3510 for $150, make sure to post a link.


Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

adnj said:


> When you see the 3510 for $150, make sure to post a link.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk



It has been this price for quite some time. I think it was even posted here as a deal. 









Casio Pro Trek PRW3500-1 Multifunction Watch | REI Co-op


Stay in tune with the environment anywhere you go with the Casio Pro Trek PRW3500-1 multifunction watch. It combines an altimeter, barometer and compass with solar power and precise atomic time.




www.rei.com


----------



## nonconformulaic

I know posting eBay links on this thread is a gray area, but I assure you this isn't my listing, nor do I know anything about the seller. That said, Kobe 5600s don't come up often and this one looks to be in pretty nice shape, ESPECIALLY since it can be had for no more than $250:

CASIO G-SHOCK GW-B5600FB-4JR - Kobe City Fire Bureau Edition 4549526212437 | eBay

Personally I hated the backlight graphic on mine and flipped it shortly after taking delivery, but if you've been looking for a Kobe 5600 this could be an opportunity worth investigating.


----------



## adnj

Rocat said:


> It has been this price for quite some time. I think it was even posted here as a deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio Pro Trek PRW3500-1 Multifunction Watch | REI Co-op
> 
> 
> Stay in tune with the environment anywhere you go with the Casio Pro Trek PRW3500-1 multifunction watch. It combines an altimeter, barometer and compass with solar power and precise atomic time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rei.com


The other poster mentioned a 3510. I do recall the earlier post that you mentioned for the 3500 - but thanks for the info nonetheless. 

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

toomuchdamnrum said:


> At this point it's a weekly sale haha


Every time they have a sale I check to see if it applies to the Budweiser G... it never does. 😄


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

END. Clothing has the GAE2100Rc in stock for 170$ before tax and shipping. Shopping with edge, Rakuten, nor Honey were able to pick up any coupons, but Honey does have 1-7% cashback
G-Shock x Rubiks Cube GAE-2100RC-1A Watch Black & White | END. (endclothing.com)


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> END. Clothing has the GAE2100Rc in stock for 170$ before tax and shipping. Shopping with edge, Rakuten, nor Honey were able to pick up any coupons, but Honey does have 1-7% cashback
> G-Shock x Rubiks Cube GAE-2100RC-1A Watch Black & White | END. (endclothing.com)


SOLD OUT


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Another sale video by Gi-Shock-Go. Pretty mixed bag with this one. 

*(33) G-SHOCK FOR SALE - Mudmaster GWG2000, Rangeman, Team Land Cruiser, MTG, Frogman, Limited Editions - YouTube *


----------



## MasterOfGAddict

WES51 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, but I can't see that PRW3510 any more for that price. Worse, while I was looking for a deal elsewhere, I stumbled upon the PRW3100G-3 and PRW3100Y-3. Now I can't get those out of my head either.


Do you happen to know what the difference is between the prw3100g-3 and the prw3100y-3 other than the band?


----------



## Sir-Guy

Amazon has the DW-5600 for $39. I know it’s usually been closer to $50 recently, so I thought I’d throw it out.


----------



## Ginseng108

AnaFrog on special here:
AnaFrog GWFA1000-1A2 at Fred Meyer


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Ginseng108 said:


> AnaFrog on special here:
> AnaFrog GWFA1000-1A2 at Fred Meyer


Out of Stock :/


----------



## GaryK30

G-Central posted an article about clearance deals at Kay Jewelers.









G-Shock and G-MS Clearance Deals at Kay Jewelers


Kay Jewelers currently has some online clearance deals on select G-Shock and G-MS watches for U.S. customers, ranging from 30% to 60% off.




www.g-central.com


----------



## Moonbiter

Also, for folks looking for the new GMW-B5000MB, Sakura has it for 31% off. Not a bad deal for a new Bluetooth square. I'm pretty set on that front but thought some folks might be interested.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

The Gilt, Bluro, and Batman MDV-106 Marlins are currently $41.62 each on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-MDV106B-2AV-MDV-106B-2AVCF-Blue/


----------



## computer_freak

computer_freak said:


> I just saw someone selling a used DW-5035D-1BER. The warranty stamp was from Victory Outdoor Amsterdam, stamped on August 2021. Purchased for €199.
> 
> Unfortunately their website is non-functional. Might be worth a visit or call to see if they have more. Perhaps they are sitting on old stock.


I was able to visit them today. No DW-5035D but they do have a DW-5035E in stock, for around €220.

Great store by the way, they have all the GMW-B5000s including the B5000GDLTD, B5000PB, B5000TCF and B5000TCM. And the person I spoke with knew everything about G-Shocks and especially the premium and limited ones.


----------



## Rocat

The under appreciated GW-M500A is on Amazon at a very good price of $71.55.









Amazon.com: Casio G-Shock GWM500A-1 Digital Wrist Watch : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio G-Shock GWM500A-1 Digital Wrist Watch: Wrist Watches - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

GMWB5000TB for 1050$ pretax and shipping from Casio!








Limited Edition Watches Collection | G-SHOCK | CASIO


Browse G-SHOCK limited edition digital watches and collaborations with top brands and artists from around the world. Get these while they last!




www.gshock.com


----------



## babyivan

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> GMWB5000TB for 1050$ pretax and shipping from Casio!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limited Edition Watches Collection | G-SHOCK | CASIO
> 
> 
> Browse G-SHOCK limited edition digital watches and collaborations with top brands and artists from around the world. Get these while they last!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gshock.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16515755


Dude, I jumped on that shizzzz like white on rice!


This post is the epitome of this thread! (Multiple) awards should be given to @Dr_Driggy1998!! 

I can't believe it was on sale, makes no sense, but whoooooo carrrrrrrres, hahahahaha


----------



## Moonbiter

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> GMWB5000TB for 1050$ pretax and shipping from Casio!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limited Edition Watches Collection | G-SHOCK | CASIO
> 
> 
> Browse G-SHOCK limited edition digital watches and collaborations with top brands and artists from around the world. Get these while they last!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gshock.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16515755


Awesome deal! I kind of wish I were in the market for it, that's a much more reasonable price for it! I just don't know that I can justify it to myself (or rather, to my wife...)


----------



## babyivan

The weirdest thing about it is, there seems to be stock of it, but they are only putting out one piece at a time or something to that effect.

If you put it in your cart and go to buy it, it might show in stock, and then 10 minutes later it won't and then half hour later it'll show in stock again. And I'm not talking about the main page, because we know that there's something wrong with it (showing in stock, but not popping up in the cart). 

I bought one, and then it showed that you can't put it into your cart when you click the buy now button, so I figured I got the last one. About 30 minutes later, I was able to add it to my cart again. 10 minutes later I checked up again to see what's going on, it showed out of stock again (in the cart section). And then later on I checked again, and it's in stock again....

Well, I sure hope my order goes through.... 
I put mine in at 5:00 a.m. eastern time.

I got the all important second confirmation email, and my card was charged, so I think it's all good.


----------



## Dan GSR

That will sell out before end of day


----------



## babyivan

Dan GSR said:


> That will sell out before end of day


The TB link is officially dead, you can't even go to the main page for it, it redirects to the limited edition section.

RIP sweet sweet TB deal


----------



## Dan GSR

At least you got in
I already have one, otherwise i would have pulled the trigger


----------



## babyivan

Dan GSR said:


> At least you got in
> I already have one, otherwise i would have pulled the trigger


Yeah, I'm glad I was able to get one....

I've always been iffy on the TB. I went right for the camo when the Ti Squares first came out. I love love love my camo! 

As for the TB, I have the 35th anniversary resin version, and figured I'm good enough with that one. And then I got myself the TVA when that was released, I kept thinking, "now I have a positive display DLC Ti Square, it's all good!"...but there was always that little itch that I didn't scratch by not buying a TB, not gonna lie.

And then when the MB was announced, I was like I got to get myself the TB. I want that matte finish but with DLC coating (and the titanium ain't that bad either ).


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Been refreshing the page every so often but nothin :/


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> GMWB5000TB for 1050$ pretax and shipping from Casio!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limited Edition Watches Collection | G-SHOCK | CASIO
> 
> 
> Browse G-SHOCK limited edition digital watches and collaborations with top brands and artists from around the world. Get these while they last!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gshock.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16515755


SOLD OUT / DEAD LINK. Was anyone here able to get one?


----------



## Dan GSR

Ivan got one


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> SOLD OUT / DEAD LINK. Was anyone here able to get one?


Well I imagine it would've had more traction if it wasn't the middle of the night lol


----------



## Guarionex

Dan GSR said:


> Ivan got one


Like around 4am


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Dan GSR said:


> Ivan got one


Yeah, I personally DM'd him the link and called him till he woke up to order one.


----------



## Dan GSR

Lmao


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

G Shock USA either still on Tokyo time or they *reallllyyy* wanted you to work for that deal


----------



## babyivan

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Yeah, I personally DM'd him the link and called him till he woke up to order one.


Hahaha, this is correct. And I am ever so thankful you did!

I got up a little after 4:00 a.m. to take a leak, and I thought to myself let me take a look at my phone. I usually don't do that, because I run the risk of not being able to go back to sleep from the stimulation. Something told me to look.....


----------



## babyivan

toomuchdamnrum said:


> G Shock USA either still on Tokyo time or they *reallllyyy* wanted you to work for that deal


It was a hidden link too. When it was still working I mean. If you went to the website, you couldn't find the TB anywhere.

The whole thing is quite bizarre!

But I'm not out of the woods yet, a friend of mine ordered it about 5 hours after me when the link was still working on and off. He got a backorder email a few minutes later. 

No backorder email for me yet..... but until it shows shipped with a tracking number, I'm knocking on wood as I pass every table in my house.


----------



## journeyforce

babyivan said:


> The weirdest thing about it is, there seems to be stock of it, but they are only putting out one piece at a time or something to that effect.
> 
> If you put it in your cart and go to buy it, it might show in stock, and then 10 minutes later it won't and then half hour later it'll show in stock again. And I'm not talking about the main page, because we know that there's something wrong with it (showing in stock, but not popping up in the cart).
> 
> I bought one, and then it showed that you can't put it into your cart when you click the buy now button, so I figured I got the last one. About 30 minutes later, I was able to add it to my cart again. 10 minutes later I checked up again to see what's going on, it showed out of stock again (in the cart section). And then later on I checked again, and it's in stock again....
> 
> Well, I sure hope my order goes through....
> I put mine in at 5:00 a.m. eastern time.
> 
> I got the all important second confirmation email, and my card was charged, so I think it's all good.



I hope you get that watch. it is a great price. However they way this watch keeps coming and going in and out of stock, reminds me of the GW-5000 snafu a few years ago. The Casio USA outlet supposedly got a bunch of them and it kept doing the same thing your watch did. In stock, out of stock, in stock. It turns out there was probably something like 5 available and everybody else got cancellations. I know some folks got them because they showed them on the forum. Casio even went to the trouble of creating new hang tags for it


----------



## babyivan

journeyforce said:


> I hope you get that watch. it is a great price. However they way this watch keeps coming and going in and out of stock, reminds me of the GW-5000 snafu a few years ago. The Casio USA outlet supposedly got a bunch of them and it kept doing the same thing your watch did. In stock, out of stock, in stock. It turns out there was probably something like 5 available and everybody else got cancellations. I know some folks got them because they showed them on the forum. Casio even went to the trouble of creating new hang tags for it


Yep, I immediately thought about the gw5000 insanity that happened. I don't think mine will get cancelled or backordered. I was probably the first one if not the second to buy one from the link. All the problems I noticed were quite a bit later on after I bought mine. 

A friend of mine who tried to buy it (5 hours after I bought mine) got a backorder email within minutes. It's been about 14 hours since I made the purchase, and so far so good


----------



## G-Shocky

journeyforce said:


> I hope you get that watch. it is a great price. However they way this watch keeps coming and going in and out of stock, reminds me of the GW-5000 snafu a few years ago. The Casio USA outlet supposedly got a bunch of them and it kept doing the same thing your watch did. In stock, out of stock, in stock. It turns out there was probably something like 5 available and everybody else got cancellations. I know some folks got them because they showed them on the forum. Casio even went to the trouble of creating new hang tags for it


I still think that was some kind of viral marketing campaign lol. I never thought about buying a 5000 until they were advertising them with that deal, I think they were $199? Then after my order got cancelled, I still HAD to have one. I definitely paid more than $199 for the one I ended up with.


----------



## AdamK5

Of course that happened last night. Because I finally pulled the trigger on a used one for $1500 at 10 p.m. last night. You're welcome everybody.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

AdamK5 said:


> Of course that happened last night. Because I finally pulled the trigger on a used one for $1500 at 10 p.m. last night. You're welcome everybody.


Dang, how did you do that? There are currently at least two for sale on the forum for under 1300


----------



## AdamK5

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Dang, how did you do that? There are currently at least two for sale on the forum for under 1300


I did ebay for 1400 and they hit me with an extra $100 California sales tax.

I didn't see the ones on the Forum... but I still prefer the little bit of guarantee that comes with an eBay purchase (i know its not much guarantee but still). What did you type in to find them here on the forum Marketplace? As I cannot find them...


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

AdamK5 said:


> I did ebay for 1400 and they hit me with an extra $100 California sales tax.
> 
> I didn't see the ones on the Forum... but I still prefer the little bit of guarantee that comes with an eBay purchase (i know its not much guarantee but still). What did you type in to find them here on the forum Marketplace? As I cannot find them...


I would be lost without WatchRecon. You can search sales posts for whatever watch you want from whatever sites you want (here, Reddit, TRF, etc). And if you have the app you can set up multiple alerts if you're on the hunt for something. So if you went there now for example and searched "G Shock titanium", you get a few TBs


----------



## Rocat

California “extra tax”?! (asked while scratching head with puzzled look on face)



AdamK5 said:


> I did ebay for 1400 and they hit me with an extra $100 California sales tax.
> 
> I didn't see the ones on the Forum... but I still prefer the little bit of guarantee that comes with an eBay purchase (i know its not much guarantee but still). What did you type in to find them here on the forum Marketplace? As I cannot find them...


----------



## babyivan

toomuchdamnrum said:


> I would be lost without WatchRecon. You can search sales posts for whatever watch you want from whatever sites you want (here, Reddit, TRF, etc). And if you have the app you can set up multiple alerts if you're on the hunt for something. So if you went there now for example and searched "G Shock titanium", you get a few TBs


Yup! But I see no need to set up alerts on a website (Watchrecon) that I'm on 95% of the time I'm online  

In other news, my TB is out for delivery, woohoo! 
Dover, NJ is a hop skip and a jump away from NYC, so I always get my stuff the next day.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

babyivan said:


> Yup! But I see no need to set up alerts on a website (Watchrecon) that I'm on 95% of the time I'm online
> 
> In other news, my TB is out for delivery, woohoo!
> Dover, NJ is a hop skip and a jump away from NYC, so I always get my stuff the next day.


Nice! Bought a pre owned one myself that is arriving today so I'm pumped. With how few people got this deal I'm not too too upset at only paying $100 more for mine. Or at least that's what I have tell myself lol


----------



## babyivan

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Nice! Bought a pre owned one myself that is arriving today so I'm pumped. With how few people got this deal I'm not too too upset at only paying $100 more for mine. Or at least that's what I have tell myself lol


Congrats! You did really good! 
Prices are gonna shoot up on these, not that I would ever sell mine. 

Pre-owned (tough as nails) dlc is like new anyways, unless the PO was a menace


----------



## AdamK5

Rocat said:


> California “extra tax”?! (asked while scratching head with puzzled look on face)


Yeah I bought a watch from Texas but I have to pay California sales tax. Isn't that funny.

Not to mention now my seller has disappeared, no responses and when I call the number it says voicemail not set up. 

To the other guy in Jersey, did you get your delivery today?


----------



## adnj

Sales tax is a resident tax and is collected for the state where the buyer takes delivery.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamK5

adnj said:


> Sales tax is a resident tax and is collected for the state where the buyer takes delivery.


It depends on the type of business. I am a licensed electronic parts reseller, and I have to charge sales tax based on my business address - regardless of where the part is going.


----------



## journeyforce

babyivan said:


> Yup! But I see no need to set up alerts on a website (Watchrecon) that I'm on 95% of the time I'm online
> 
> In other news, my TB is out for delivery, woohoo!
> Dover, NJ is a hop skip and a jump away from NYC, so I always get my stuff the next day.


Don't be saying that too loud as it might go to Delaware or PA or even stay in NY. Lots of places named Dover in the old US of A


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Do you guys feel comfortable if I link in StockX listings? StockX deals in "Brand New" Secondhand goods from individuals. It's much like Ebay but only for Brand New goods with a very thorough buying and selling process.

Full disclosure, I have no experience buying from them, but I do sell to them regularly.


----------



## adnj

AdamK5 said:


> It depends on the type of business. I am a licensed electronic parts reseller, and I have to charge sales tax based on my business address - regardless of where the part is going.


I didn't completely read the post earlier. I should have also typed "resident consumption tax". If you receive an item from out of state, you are still liable for sales taxes in your state beyond any that you paid. This is not usually enforced for small purchases. 

If you buy from out of state, typically the seller collects sales tax for the location where they have a physical presence used as the point of order fulfillment. If the seller has a physical presence in the destination state, then that state's sales tax is collected.All states that I know of allow for filing of a tax refund for out of state purchases. If refunded, you should certainly pay your state's sakes tax.


----------



## scotthp49

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Do you guys feel comfortable if I link in StockX listings? StockX deals in "Brand New" Secondhand goods from individuals. It's much like Ebay but only for Brand New goods with a very thorough buying and selling process.
> 
> Full disclosure, I have no experience buying from them, but I do sell to them regularly.


Funny you should say that, I was looking at StockX this week thinking about getting a mudmaster cause it seems like a great deal. But I never see them mentioned on Watchuseek and didn’t know if I could/should trust it. Would love to hear from more folks if they’ve bought/sold on there.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

My one experience was less than great. Before I bought my TVA from a member here, I tried Stockx. The buying process was all dandy as it tends to be. But when an issue arises? Hah

The geniuses that work there attach a hard plastic ring to their merchandise to 'prove' authenticity. Except the ring did this to my clasp while tumbling around in transit. No that isn't dust, it's marks

















Took a lot of back and forth and finally a PP claim for me to get my refund. I'm sure others have ordered just fine but this left a bad taste in my mouth


----------



## scotthp49

toomuchdamnrum said:


> My one experience was less than great. Before I bought my TVA from a member here, I tried Stockx. The buying process was all dandy as it tends to be. But when an issue arises? Hah
> 
> The geniuses that work there attach a hard plastic ring to their merchandise to 'prove' authenticity. Except the ring did this to my clasp while tumbling around in transit. No that isn't dust, it's marks
> 
> View attachment 16520551
> View attachment 16520552
> 
> 
> Took a lot of back and forth and finally a PP claim for me to get my refund. I'm sure others have ordered just fine but this left a bad taste in my mouth


Ouch…don’t blame you at all. When I searched gwg-2000 on there they had buy prices of $599 which is a pretty hefty discount, but I don’t know that I want to take a chance of something being damaged. Obviously it’s a super tough watch but I’d be pretty bummed if the bezel got scuffed from something dumb like shipping (as opposed to in my own day to day use).


----------



## 37

toomuchdamnrum said:


> My one experience was less than great. Before I bought my TVA from a member here, I tried Stockx. The buying process was all dandy as it tends to be. But when an issue arises? Hah
> 
> The geniuses that work there attach a hard plastic ring to their merchandise to 'prove' authenticity. Except the ring did this to my clasp while tumbling around in transit. No that isn't dust, it's marks
> 
> View attachment 16520551
> View attachment 16520552
> 
> 
> Took a lot of back and forth and finally a PP claim for me to get my refund. I'm sure others have ordered just fine but this left a bad taste in my mouth


Have you tried wiping it down with acetone, lighter fluid, or even 90%+ isopropyl alcohol? My guess is that might simply be paint that transferred off the tag. DLC is pretty tough and Casio does an excellent job applying it, so a plastic tag shouldn't be strong enough to chip it.

Edit: Never mind. I just re-read this and take that you returned the watch.


----------



## Rocat

Amazon has the PRG-240 with the green strap down to a reasonable price of $161.98. And the Ti band version down to $174.74. They aren't super great prices but considering the economy now, they aren't bad prices.









Amazon.com: Pro Trek : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Pro Trek and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com













Amazon.com: Casio Men's PAG240T-7CR Pathfinder Triple-Sensor Stainless Steel Watch with Titanium Bracelet : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio Men's PAG240T-7CR Pathfinder Triple-Sensor Stainless Steel Watch with Titanium Bracelet: Wrist Watches - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## CC

toomuchdamnrum said:


> My one experience was less than great. Before I bought my TVA from a member here, I tried Stockx. The buying process was all dandy as it tends to be. But when an issue arises? Hah
> 
> The geniuses that work there attach a hard plastic ring to their merchandise to 'prove' authenticity. Except the ring did this to my clasp while tumbling around in transit. No that isn't dust, it's marks
> 
> View attachment 16520551
> View attachment 16520552
> 
> 
> Took a lot of back and forth and finally a PP claim for me to get my refund. I'm sure others have ordered just fine but this left a bad taste in my mouth


Reminds me when I bought a Limited Froggie with divers knife. They included a stupid metal card which became detached in transit and battered the bezel.


----------



## Xaltotun

toomuchdamnrum said:


> My one experience was less than great. Before I bought my TVA from a member here, I tried Stockx. The buying process was all dandy as it tends to be. But when an issue arises? Hah
> 
> The geniuses that work there attach a hard plastic ring to their merchandise to 'prove' authenticity. Except the ring did this to my clasp while tumbling around in transit. No that isn't dust, it's marks
> 
> View attachment 16520551
> View attachment 16520552
> 
> 
> Took a lot of back and forth and finally a PP claim for me to get my refund. I'm sure others have ordered just fine but this left a bad taste in my mouth


How come a plastic part damaged this apparently '_invincible_' coating these have? 😬


----------



## 37

Xaltotun said:


> How come a plastic part damaged this apparently '_invincible_' coating these have? 😬


It might have been paint transfer. Study the missing white paint on the green plastic.

I asked about specifics above but he didn't answer. The watch is unfortunately gone so we won't get a definitive answer without a clear macro photo of the clasp.


----------



## Ginseng108

37 said:


> My guess is that might simply be paint that transferred off the tag. DLC is pretty tough and Casio does an excellent job applying it, so a plastic tag shouldn't be strong enough to chip it.


This was my thought as well.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

37 said:


> It might have been paint transfer. Study the missing white paint on the green plastic.
> 
> I asked about specifics above but he didn't answer. The watch is unfortunately gone so we won't get a definitive answer without a clear macro photo of the clasp.


The extent of my efforts was a wet microfiber and vigorous rubbing which didn't do much of anything. I didn't want to add chemicals to the mix because who knows what chemical is going to do damage. With how difficult they were being I didn't want to give them any reason to be more difficult or deny me because 'I caused something'


----------



## 37

toomuchdamnrum said:


> The extent of my efforts was a wet microfiber and vigorous rubbing which didn't do much of anything. I didn't want to add chemicals to the mix because who knows what chemical is going to do damage. With how difficult they were being I didn't want to give them any reason to be more difficult or deny me because 'I caused something'


Makes sense. Returning it was the right move regardless.

I was more curious because my suspicion was paint transfer, knowing that particular paint can be rather stubborn. Anything formulated to stick to plastic (which is oil based and typically has low surface energy) has properties intended for high adhesion to the substrate. It can then stick to DLC, which itself tends to have LSE.

Anyway, not to get too far in the weeds there. DLC is pretty robust. Casio does a great job applying it knowing these watches will see hard use. Short of something highly acidic, any standard petroleum and alcohol based chemicals won't tough DLC in cleaning.


----------



## GrouchoM

I'm not sure if this is a deal or not, and not everybody has access to Costco, but they have the GST-B200-1A available








Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

ANOTHER BANGER DEAL:
GMWB5000TCM-1 for 1020$ BEFORE TAX AND SHIPPING!
Shows as only 1 remaining!








Limited Edition Watches Collection | G-SHOCK | CASIO


Browse G-SHOCK limited edition digital watches and collaborations with top brands and artists from around the world. Get these while they last!




www.gshock.com


----------



## GrouchoM

How are you finding these? Are you a psychic? Your link works, but I don't see it when I look on their site independent from your link. 
I'm looking for either the TB1 or the gwg-2000.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

GrouchoM said:


> How are you finding these? Are you a psychic? Your link works, but I don't see it when I look on their site independent from your link.
> I'm looking for either the TB1 or the gwg-2000.


I posted up a TB link the other day and I believe @babyivan picked up the only one they had. I’ll keep posting as usual and if you have a specific one you’re looking for shoot me a PM and I’ll keep you updated. 


Sent from my


----------



## GrouchoM

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> I posted up a TB link the other day and I believe @babyivan picked up the only one they had. I’ll keep posting as usual and if you have a specific one you’re looking for shoot me a PM and I’ll keep you updated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my


Actually, I see your post very soon after you made it. However, I didn't want it with 100% certainty yet. 


Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

GrouchoM said:


> Actually, I see your post very soon after you made it. However, I didn't want it with 100% certainty yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


oh man . That was probably the best price I've seen so far. It was from the outlet store though, so it was either bound to come in with missing components or some minor defects to the packaging. Regardless, I'll give you a heads up if I find one next time.


----------



## babyivan

Mine was missing the clear cellophane around the watch head and the tape on the bracelet, but the clasp tape was there along with the little piece that protects the clasp from scratching up the bracelet end. And also the sticker on the case back was missing, but the case back was completely mint. I know some folks like to leave the little sticker on the case back, but I'm not one of those guys; every bit of sticker comes off the instant I buy a watch, so it was a non-issue for me.

Everything else was there and complete. The full trunk, the pillow, the price tag, everything else was there. The watch was mint otherwise. No issues whatsoever.


----------



## GrouchoM

As long as the watches flawless, all the packaging is included, and warranty is included, I'm happy.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

babyivan said:


> Mine was missing the clear cellophane around the watch head and the tape on the bracelet, but the clasp tape was there along with the little piece that protects the clasp from scratching up the bracelet end. And also the sticker on the case back was missing, but the case back was completely mint. I know some folks like to leave the little sticker on the case back, but I'm not one of those guys; every bit of sticker comes off the instant I buy a watch, so it was a non-issue for me.
> 
> Everything else was there and complete. The full trunk, the pillow, the price tag, everything else was there. The watch was mint otherwise. No issues whatsoever.


Possibly a return?


----------



## babyivan

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Possibly a return?


I think more likely a store display. 

Either way, they left the plastic on all of the wear parts which is the clasp and the part that meets the clasp. The watch looks new, just without some of the wrapping.


----------



## babyivan

GrouchoM said:


> As long as the watches flawless, all the packaging is included, and warranty is included, I'm happy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Same.

I inspected it really closely on camera from beginning to end (unboxing). I always do that though with any of my new watches coming in. No matter who I get it from, whether it's the G-Shock store or some other seller online. 
It might be easy for a seller to claim that I caused the damage, so I want to protect myself.

If I'm buying from a forum member, I don't do that though, but any new pieces coming in elsewhere, I do.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Macy's is having a 25% off sale right now. Lot's of great G's at great prices. I just scored the new Rubik's Cube collaboration for $112.50.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/g-shock-mens-analog-digital-rubiks-black-resin-strap-watch-45mm


----------



## babyivan

Pacparts flash sale, 15% off. Expires Thursday, 3/31/22, 2pm pst.

CODE: "PACFLASH"

Link below goes directly to model number search:





Consumer Electronic Parts and Accessories at PacParts, Inc.


Distributor of consumer electronics parts and accessories for leading manufacturers.




www.pacparts.com


----------



## TAHAWK

fresh eddie fresh said:


> Macy's is having a 25% off sale right now. Lot's of great G's at great prices. I just scored the new Rubik's Cube collaboration for $112.50.
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/g-shock-mens-analog-digital-rubiks-black-resin-strap-watch-45mm



"Macy's [the vendor] does not offer its own watch warranty; all warranties are provided by the vendor." ????


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

TAHAWK said:


> "Macy's [the vendor] does not offer its own watch warranty; all warranties are provided by the vendor." ????


I think they might mean Casio? If not they might mean there is a third party who handles their extended warranties. In either case, I’ve bought a bunch of stuff from them through the years, have never bought the warranty and have never needed it.

I dunno, I just shop there. Haha.


----------



## babyivan

TAHAWK said:


> "Macy's [the vendor] does not offer its own watch warranty; all warranties are provided by the vendor." ????


Dude, all G-Shocks come with a 2 year warranty direct from Casio. You're reading into the fine print too much. Macy's is an authorized dealer, so there's no issue there.
And if you have an immediate problem with the watch, Macy's has their own 60 day warranty on them, same as any other major store. Actually double that of Amazon. Just simply walk into the store and return it for your money back, or process a return online.

Anyways, who TF needs a warranty on a G-Shock??!? 

Never had an issue with any one of mine. Never Ever!


----------



## TAHAWK

The link is dead, so I looked at "Macy's watch sale." That sale includes several G-shocks and many non-Casio watches. Macy's is the "vendor" for any retail sale in the U.S. as a matter of law. They may have meant to say "manufacturer" but the items I looked at were available for pickup at any local Macy's store, so not drop-shipping. Perhaps, they may have meant the respective manufacturers, as fresh eddie suggests. But Macy's cannot avoid the warranties imposed by state law in all fifty U.S. states on vendors withouit using "magic language" they did not use, although that is a pretty generic warranty ("merchantability") . I do not suggest malice. The attempted disclaimer could have been composed by a non-English speaker or by someone oblivious to the law.


----------



## babyivan

TAHAWK said:


> The link is dead, so I looked at "Macy's watch sale." That sale includes several G-shocks and many non-Casio watches. Macy's is the "vendor" for any retail sale in the U.S. as a matter of law. They may have meant to say "manufacturer" but the items I looked at were available for pickup at any local Macy's store, so not drop-shipping. Perhaps, they may have meant the respective manufacturers, as fresh eddie suggests. But Macy's cannot avoid the warranties imposed by state law in all fifty U.S. states on vendors withouit using "magic language" they did not use, although that is a pretty generic warranty ("merchantability") . I do not suggest malice. The attempted disclaimer could have been composed by a non-English speaker or by someone oblivious to the law.


I'm not sure what you're getting at, but in the US stores have their own return/exchange policy and the manufacturers have their own warranty.

Macy's clearly states that you have 60 days return/exchange policy for watches. Then after that, you go to the manufacturer for warranty claims.
You do have the option to make a warranty claim within the first 60 days as well, but that would be silly, as it's much easier to simply return/exchange the watch directly at Macy's.

And for clarification, Macy's does not do dropship with manufacturers. Either they ship the item from one of their stores, or from the Macy's distribution center (which is the same company as Bloomingdale's).

They get everything from the manufacturer into their hands, and then they sell to you, the consumer.

Anyways, don't overthink it.


----------



## TAHAWK

babyivan said:


> I'm not sure what you're getting at, but in the US stores have their own return/exchange policy and the manufacturers have their own warranty.
> 
> Macy's clearly states that you have 60 days return/exchange policy for watches. Then after that, you go to the manufacturer for warranty claims.
> You do have the option to make a warranty claim within the first 60 days as well, but that would be silly, as it's much easier to simply return/exchange the watch directly at Macy's.
> 
> And for clarification, Macy's does not do dropship with manufacturers. Either they ship the item from one of their stores, or from the Macy's distribution center (which is the same company as Bloomingdale's).
> 
> They get everything from the manufacturer into their hands, and then they sell to you, the consumer.
> 
> Anyways, don't overthink it.


I quoted Macy's own language from Macy's own site. If Macy's misstates it's policy, I submit that error is Macy's problem, not mine. "Macy's [the vendor] does not offer its own watch warranty; all warranties are provided by the vendor." 

I did not say Macy's dropships. I said the opposite. The item was available at any Macy's store.in my area.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

TAHAWK said:


> I quoted Macy's own language from Macy's own site. If Macy's misstates it's policy, I submit that error is Macy's problem, not mine. "Macy's [the vendor] does not offer its own watch warranty; all warranties are provided by the vendor."
> 
> I did not say Macy's dropships. I said the opposite. The item was available at any Macy's store.in my area.


Is any of this stopping you from shopping there? Because I totally bought the heck out of that Rubik’s Cube G and a Safarnie from the sale. Looking forward to both!😃


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

SOME BANGER DEALS AT TILYY'S - 25-40% OFF SOME MODELS - Cool G Shock Watches | Tillys 
"Shopping with Edge" and "Honey" picked up some coupon and i do not kniw if those coupons will be applicable.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Dillard's has some decent pieces that are Permanently Reduced - G-Shock Watches for Men & Women | Dillard's (dillards.com) 
Honey picked up 1 coupon and I cannot verify if that coupon will work with the prices.


----------



## AdamK5

To revisit that gmwb5000tb1 flash-sale that Cassio had a 3 a.m. 2 weeks ago , did y'all really receive that watch at 1K? I thought that watch was discontinued and I'm confused at what the hell happened


----------



## GrouchoM

AdamK5 said:


> To revisit that gmwb5000tb1 flash-sale that Cassio had a 3 a.m. 2 weeks ago , did y'all really receive that watch at 1K? I thought that watch was discontinued and I'm confused at what the hell happened


He did.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan GSR

Probably hold onto 1 or 2 pieces in case of exchanges.
Then release them once everything is gone


----------



## Paul R

Anybody know any better deals on these new A1000 models?
Free shipping on orders over $200 so the MGA and MA end up being like $220 shipped... I'm on a purchase hiatus or they'd be on the way.













__





Casio A1000MGA-5EF watch - Vintage Iconic







www.mastersintime.com


----------



## journeyforce

Not a new watch at all but a seller on Mercari Japan is selling a GW-5000-1JF that is in used but decent condition for under $100. Even after Buyee fees (for shipping and other fees), the watch is still cheaper then any of the GW-5000 being sold on eBay or other places. I did a bit of a factoring if i was going to but it and it would come out to about $135 total for the watch. This is a great chance to get a really cheap GW-5000. Get yourself a cheap OEM DW-5600E strap and bezel and you got a great daily wear watch or if you were like me and looking for a cheap GW-5000 to mod with a different color bezel and strap, this is a great chance to get one. 



https://buyee.jp/mercari/item/m45717017821?conversionType=mer_top_browsing_history


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

AdamK5 said:


> To revisit that gmwb5000tb1 flash-sale that Cassio had a 3 a.m. 2 weeks ago , did y'all really receive that watch at 1K? I thought that watch was discontinued and I'm confused at what the hell happened


@babyivan has been flexing his since he got it. Had another buddy score off the TCM I listed similarly.


----------



## Moonbiter

journeyforce said:


> Not a new watch at all but a seller on Mercari Japan is selling a GW-5000-1JF that is in used but decent condition for under $100. Even after Buyee fees (for shipping and other fees), the watch is still cheaper then any of the GW-5000 being sold on eBay or other places. I did a bit of a factoring if i was going to but it and it would come out to about $135 total for the watch. This is a great chance to get a really cheap GW-5000. Get yourself a cheap OEM DW-5600E strap and bezel and you got a great daily wear watch or if you were like me and looking for a cheap GW-5000 to mod with a different color bezel and strap, this is a great chance to get one.
> 
> 
> 
> https://buyee.jp/mercari/item/m45717017821?conversionType=mer_top_browsing_history


I think I would have jumped on this if I didn't already have two GW-B5600 and a metal square. I also have my first ana-digi coming soon, a PRW-50YT. Don't think that one made it stateside. It's a good time to buy from Japan given that the dollar is pretty strong compared to the yen right now.


----------



## Kicksplode

journeyforce said:


> Not a new watch at all but a seller on Mercari Japan is selling a GW-5000-1JF that is in used but decent condition for under $100. Even after Buyee fees (for shipping and other fees), the watch is still cheaper then any of the GW-5000 being sold on eBay or other places. I did a bit of a factoring if i was going to but it and it would come out to about $135 total for the watch. This is a great chance to get a really cheap GW-5000. Get yourself a cheap OEM DW-5600E strap and bezel and you got a great daily wear watch or if you were like me and looking for a cheap GW-5000 to mod with a different color bezel and strap, this is a great chance to get one.
> 
> 
> 
> https://buyee.jp/mercari/item/m45717017821?conversionType=mer_top_browsing_history


Thanks for the heads-up. I've been waffling on upgrading my vanilla square to one of the GW-5000 models for a while now, and this finally pushed me over the edge.


----------



## Toddy101

For the UK people on here, GBX 100 from Beaverbrooks for £79:


----------



## G-Shocky

Anyone have a Pacparts coupon code? Seems like they send them out monthly?


----------



## AdamK5

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> @babyivan has been flexing his since he got it. Had another buddy score off the TCM I listed similarly.


At 1K for a brand new one, I'd be flexing it as well! There was a badly scratched up one on eBay with no box and no paperwork that went for about 800. How much did you sell the TCM for?


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

AdamK5 said:


> At 1K for a brand new one, I'd be flexing it as well! There was a badly scratched up one on eBay with no box and no paperwork that went for about 800. How much did you sell the TCM for?













Sent from my


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Paul R said:


> Anybody know any better deals on these new A1000 models?
> Free shipping on orders over $200 so the MGA and MA end up being like $220 shipped... I'm on a purchase hiatus or they'd be on the way.
> View attachment 16561954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio A1000MGA-5EF watch - Vintage Iconic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mastersintime.com


I didn't realise the A1000 was a new one, theres 2 colours on UK casio outlet down from £135 to £67.50

Casio Outlet had some more stock added, including the Smoke Skeleton GA110, the above mentioned A1000, and the GBD-100sm with Red bezel

also the AWM-500 Silver with Silver face, £225 from £450, AWM-500D-1A8ER


----------



## Racer88

Macy's is having a 25% off sale! Coupon code "Friend." https://www.macys.com/shop/featured/g-shock/Special_offers/Offer%20code%20FRIEND


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Not Really a deal but a brilliant way to find G shock deal in the UK is through using Search for "g shock" (hotukdeals.com). They Yield some pretty good deals for UK folk with the occasional store that will ship overseas.


----------



## CC

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Not Really a deal but a brilliant way to find G shock deal in the UK is through using Search for "g shock" (hotukdeals.com). They Yield some pretty good deals for UK folk with the occasional store that will ship overseas.
> View attachment 16583744


Yup. A few UK WUS members are also regularly on HUKD.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

CC said:


> Yup. A few UK WUS members are also regularly on HUKD.


Indeedy, I should choose different usernames as I got called out on HUKD for buying up all the tan casioaks for under £30 and flipping them 🤣 it wasn't just me, but my username gave me away


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Indeedy
> 
> Indeedy, I should choose different usernames as I got called out on HUKD for buying up all the tan casioaks for under £30 and flipping them 🤣 it wasn't just me, but my username gave me away


Sometimes its best to ignore those that moan at missing out on deals and just take advantage of deals as it pertains to reselling.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Sometimes its best to ignore those that moan at missing out on deals and just take advantage of deals as it pertains to reselling.


You have to love the hypocrisy. Flipping a Turquoise OP for 30k? Free market yada yada yada. Making $100 on a G Shock? Scum!


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

toomuchdamnrum said:


> You have to love the hypocrisy. Flipping a Turquoise OP for 30k? Free market yada yada yada. Making $100 on a G Shock? Scum!


it comes from the demographic that each one caters to. You don’t see that many penny-pinchers in the Rolex crowd compared to the Casio crowd.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

A whole bunch of Casio Deals here:
Men's Casio Watches (nywatchstore.com)


----------



## InMyHead

Just purchased a GWM5610-1, and when it showed up, I noticed it was the 5610U version. I had read that some had this happen as well. I was surprised because of how cheap I was able to get it on Amazon. If you want to take your chances at getting the updated module for around $60's less than usual, here is the link to where I purchased mine on Amazon. At only $102, its worth it. 










Amazon.com: Casio G-Shock GWM5610-1 Men's Solar Black Resin Sport Watch : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio G-Shock GWM5610-1 Men's Solar Black Resin Sport Watch and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Macys is having their weekly 25% off sale on G Shocks. I say that because my red GBD 200 is still in transit from the last sale they had


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Amazon has a the Pepsi Duro for $44.59 right now. 😊

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-MDV106B-2AV-MDV-106B-2AVCF


----------



## TAHAWK

Thank you.


----------



## Deity42

Paul R said:


> Anybody know any better deals on these new A1000 models?
> Free shipping on orders over $200 so the MGA and MA end up being like $220 shipped... I'm on a purchase hiatus or they'd be on the way.
> View attachment 16561954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio A1000MGA-5EF watch - Vintage Iconic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mastersintime.com


I ended up ordering mine from them, I like buying from MIT so I didn't check many other places. What I can tell you is they have some kind of Amazon-type pricing system that adjusts itself all the time and I've seen the price swing pretty wild on that one. I think I paid $150something when it first came out.


----------



## TAHAWK

Deity42 said:


> I ended up ordering mine from them, I like buying from MIT so I didn't check many other places. What I can tell you is they have some kind of Amazon-type pricing system that adjusts itself all the time and I've seen the price swing pretty wild on that one. I think I paid $150something when it first came out.


$133.47 USD now at MIT.


----------



## yowstudent

TAHAWK said:


> $133.47 USD now at MIT.


I tried to answer this myself but what is "MIT"


----------



## Deity42

yowstudent said:


> I tried to answer this myself but what is "MIT"


mastersintime.com, a NL-based merchant that has a lot of EU-market Casios.


----------



## TAHAWK

yowstudent said:


> I tried to answer this myself but what is "MIT"


Link in post immediately above mine.


----------



## yowstudent

Deity42 said:


> mastersintime.com, a NL-based merchant that has a lot of EU-market Casios.





TAHAWK said:


> Link in post immediately above mine.


And I thank you very much


----------



## Rocat

Amazon has the PRT-B50 for $176 then a coupon for $17.60 bringing it down to $158.40 before tax. not a bad price. 









Amazon.com: Casio Men's Pro Trek Bluetooth Connected Quartz Sport Watch with Resin Strap, Black, 22.2 (Model: PRT-B50-1CR) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio Men's Pro Trek Bluetooth Connected Quartz Sport Watch with Resin Strap, Black, 22.2 (Model: PRT-B50-1CR) and other Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## TAHAWK

Typical amazon candor: 

*"About this item*

Made in the USA or Imported"


----------



## yowstudent

Hi all

A rarity for us Canadians but a sweet deal is to be had at The Bay for the *GMW-B5000-1CR *(silver bezel with resin strap).

The normal MSRP is $600 CAD (through gshock.ca)

The Bay: $524.99 CAD *- $30 CAD (using promo code SAVE [min purchase of $200])* = $494.99 CAD (Casio Resin M G-Shock GMW-B5000-1CR | TheBay) ( + taxes)

Free shipping and free returns (online and in store)

*BONUS: *If you make your purchase through The Bay Coupons, Promo Codes and Cash Back | Rakuten Canada you will get 5% cash back (as opposed to 1%)


----------



## TAHAWK

yowstudent said:


> Hi all
> 
> A rarity for us Canadians but a sweet deal is to be had at The Bay for the *GMW-B5000-1CR *(silver bezel with resin strap).
> 
> The normal MSRP is $600 CAD (through gshock.ca)
> 
> The Bay: $524.99 CAD *- $30 CAD (using promo code SAVE [min purchase of $200])* = $494.99 CAD (Casio Resin M G-Shock GMW-B5000-1CR | TheBay) ( + taxes)
> 
> Free shipping and free returns (online and in store)
> 
> *BONUS: *If you make your purchase through The Bay Coupons, Promo Codes and Cash Back | Rakuten Canada you will get 5% cash back (as opposed to 1%)





yowstudent said:


> Hi all
> 
> A rarity for us Canadians but a sweet deal is to be had at The Bay for the *GMW-B5000-1CR *(silver bezel with resin strap).
> 
> The normal MSRP is $600 CAD (through gshock.ca)
> 
> The Bay: $524.99 CAD *- $30 CAD (using promo code SAVE [min purchase of $200])* = $494.99 CAD (Casio Resin M G-Shock GMW-B5000-1CR | TheBay) ( + taxes)
> 
> Free shipping and free returns (online and in store)
> 
> *BONUS: *If you make your purchase through The Bay Coupons, Promo Codes and Cash Back | Rakuten Canada you will get 5% cash back (as opposed to 1%)


I am in the States. MSRP was $160 U.S.D. I have never paid more than $140 except $169 delivered for Adrenalin Red Japan model from Japan. Supply is running our. Tic Tc Area in Spain only has the "all black" model at $107.


----------



## Moonbiter

TAHAWK said:


> I am in the States. MSRP was $160 U.S.D. I have never paid more than $140 except $169 delivered for Adrenalin Red Japan model from Japan. Supply is running our. Tic Tc Area in Spain only has the "all black" model at $107.


You're talking about the GW-B5600, not the metal GMW-B5000. Same module but definitely not the same watch. The GMW-B5000 has a steel case screwback with an STN screen.


----------



## TAHAWK

Totally screwed up. Sorry. Must be blind. I was referring to the GAW models, not GW and not GMW. Solar; Multiband 6.


----------



## adg31

Amongst others there’s a rose gold GMW- B5000GD-4ER on offer at D C Leake for £250.00:
G-Shock 35th Anniversary Edition Full Metal Solar Rose Gold Watch GMW-B5000GD-4ER 
Nice company to deal with based on past experience


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Uk Casio Outlet has AWM-500 half price


----------



## TAHAWK

Casio G-Shock Full Metal Digital Grey Dial Steel Watch AWM-500D-1A8ER 

US $246.20 
Shipping US $21
98.5% feedback.

Casio G-Shock Full Metal Digital Grey Dial Steel Watch AWM-500D-1A8ER | eBay

Pretty gushing:





Calmer:


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

G-Shock G-Squad Bluetooth Men’s Blue Resin Strap Watch- H.Samuel


Order this G-Shock G-Squad Bluetooth Men’s Blue Resin Strap Watch online. Free UK delivery when you spend £49 or more. Buy now at H.Samuel. Quality at affordable prices.




www.hsamuel.co.uk





UK H Samuel has the Blue GBD-200 for *£58.65 with Code HSVCUK15*


----------



## mjc1

Still available from H Samuel online, just ordered the blue GBD-200 using the code


----------



## CC

mjc1 said:


> Still available from H Samuel online, just ordered the blue GBD-200 using the code
> View attachment 16637031


Means nothing with them. Ordered a GWG-2000TLC at a great price only to receive a 'cancelled due to no stock' email several days later.


----------



## babyivan

Pacparts 10% off.

Save an additional 10% off all items. 

Sale ends Friday May 20th at 3pm pst.

Promo code: SUMMERSAVE


----------



## GaryK30

babyivan said:


> Pacparts 10% off.
> 
> Save an additional 10% off all items.
> 
> Sale ends Friday May 20th at 3pm pst.
> 
> Promo code: SUMMERSAVE


I was just going to post this, but you beat me to it. I just saw the email from them.


----------



## CC

CC said:


> Means nothing with them. Ordered a GWG-2000TLC at a great price only to receive a 'cancelled due to no stock' email several days later.


OK, credit where credit is due.
Noticed it was back in stock so contacted them.
They're refunding the 20% discount once received so a TLC for £560 ain't bad 😀

They had it listed at the same price as the other models where Casio are asking £80 more.


----------



## babyivan

GaryK30 said:


> I was just going to post this, but you beat me to it. I just saw the email from them.


Whenever I see the email from pacparts, it's a race to beat you over here, lol!


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Casio G-Shock Watches


Best Casio since the calculator on the 1980s!




sport.woot.com





nothing special but it's there


----------



## adg31

CC said:


> OK, credit where credit is due.
> Noticed it was back in stock so contacted them.
> They're refunding the 20% discount once received so a TLC for £560 ain't bad
> 
> They had it listed at the same price as the other models where Casio are asking £80 more.


I picked up a nice new GMW-B5000D-1ER from them earlier this year for £286 which was still fully stickered up unlike some of the previous ones I’ve received from them in the past so they do come good! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adg31

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Uk Casio Outlet has AWM-500 half price
> View attachment 16634342


I really like the look of these, even tried one on a while back and it felt nice on the wrist but can’t get over the MM/DD date format


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TAHAWK

*Walmart has a two day "deal" on the Casio "Men's Stainless Steel Outdoor Field Watch MTPE190-1BV"

For two days only, they are doubling the price, "while they last." 😕 *


----------



## scotthp49

babyivan said:


> Pacparts 10% off.
> 
> Save an additional 10% off all items.
> 
> Sale ends Friday May 20th at 3pm pst.
> 
> Promo code: SUMMERSAVE


I wish shipping wasn’t so expensive from pac parts. I lost a spring bar for my gwm-5610 and have pretty much everything else I need but it’s prohibitive just to order a couple spring bars. (I know, the solution is to buy more G-Shock modes and thus need more accessories 😂)


----------



## Moonbiter

babyivan said:


> Pacparts 10% off.
> 
> Save an additional 10% off all items.
> 
> Sale ends Friday May 20th at 3pm pst.
> 
> Promo code: SUMMERSAVE


Thanks! I need to order a yellow bezel for my DW-5600C homage GW-5000. Already have the band (with the black buckle too!)


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

TAHAWK said:


> *Walmart has a two day "deal" on the Casio "Men's Stainless Steel Outdoor Field Watch MTPE190-1BV"
> 
> For two days only, they are doubling the price, "while they last." 😕 *


It's coming up $24.24 for me. I actually really like the creme colored dial version with the black straps (but it is more expensive).

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Casio-Men-s-Stainless-Steel-Outdoor-Field-Watch-MTPE190-1BV/437991278


----------



## Moonbiter

babyivan said:


> Pacparts 10% off.
> 
> Save an additional 10% off all items.
> 
> Sale ends Friday May 20th at 3pm pst.
> 
> Promo code: SUMMERSAVE


I ended up getting the yellow bezel and a couple of extra black ones, a plain GW-5000 one (with grey letters) and a GW-5000HR with red letters for that pop of color .


----------



## TAHAWK

fresh eddie fresh said:


> It's coming up $24.24 for me. I actually really like the creme colored dial version with the black straps (but it is more expensive).
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Casio-Men-s-Stainless-Steel-Outdoor-Field-Watch-MTPE190-1BV/437991278
> 
> View attachment 16640762





Robot or human?



Casio*Casio Men's Stainless Steel Outdoor Field Watch MTPE190-1BV*

$49.95
Was $74.95$74.95


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

TAHAWK said:


> Robot or human?
> 
> 
> 
> Casio*Casio Men's Stainless Steel Outdoor Field Watch MTPE190-1BV*
> 
> $49.95
> Was $74.95$74.95


It appears to be on the website twice... if I were in the market I would probably choose the cheaper of the two.


----------



## TAHAWK

Shure 'nuff. Not malice, I think. Just the typical screwed up automated systems.


----------



## TitanCi

InMyHead said:


> Just purchased a GWM5610-1, and when it showed up, I noticed it was the 5610U version. I had read that some had this happen as well. I was surprised because of how cheap I was able to get it on Amazon. If you want to take your chances at getting the updated module for around $60's less than usual, here is the link to where I purchased mine on Amazon. At only $102, its worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Casio G-Shock GWM5610-1 Men's Solar Black Resin Sport Watch : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> Buy Casio G-Shock GWM5610-1 Men's Solar Black Resin Sport Watch and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


Yep I can confirm amazon sent me the 5610U, which has an MSRP of $140 for only $101, shipped same day Prime. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TAHAWK

*AMAZON RIGHT NOW: CASIO G-Shock GW-M5610U-1JF [20 ATM Water Resistant Solar Radio Wave GW-M5610 Series] Shipped from Japan*
_4.6 out of 5 stars_  82 ratings

| 6 answered questions


List Price:$180.00$180.00 DetailsPrice:$150.01$150.01You Save:$29.99$29.99 (17%)


----------



## TAHAWK

$140 NOW FOR GWM5610-1 at https://www.*casio.com*/us/watches/gshock/


----------



## TAHAWK

Visit the Casio Store
*Casio G-Shock GWM5610-1 Men's Solar Black Resin Sport Watch*
_4.8 out of 5 stars_  3,942 ratings

| 276 answered questions
Amazon'sChoicein Men's Wrist Watches by Casio


-20% $112.00$112.00
List Price: $140.00$140.00


----------



## yowstudent

Oh Canada!! (You see what I did there)

The Bay has ALL G-Shocks on sale marked down 25%. I emphasize all as usually the high end models and newer releases do not go on sale.

Examples

G-Shock Carbon Mudmaster Stainless Steel & Resin Strap Watch GWG2000-1A3 806.25 (down from 1075)
GSTB100XB-2A 674.99 (down from 899.99)
GMWB5000RD-4CR 599.99 (down from 799.99)
MTG Twisted Metal Stainless Steel Analogue Solar Watch MTGB1000B-1A 862.49 (down from 1149.99)
MTG Solar BLE Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch MTGB1000BD-1A 974.99 (down from 1299.99)
G Steel Black IP-Plated Stainless Steel-Resin Case & Stainless Steel Strap Watch GSTB400X-1A4 404.99 (down from 539.99)
Full Metal G-Shock GMW-B5000GD-9CR 524.99 (down from 699.99)
G-Shock Mudmaster GWG1000-1A3 697.49 (down from 929.99)
Master of G MudMaster Analog Watch GWG1000-1A1 697.49 (down from 929.99)
G-Shock Carbon Mudmaster Stainless Steel & Resin Strap Watch GWG2000-1A1 806.25 (down from 1075)
Full Metal 5000 Digital Bracelet Watch GMWB5000D-1 487.49 (down from 649.99)
Full Metal G-Shock GMW-B5000GD-1CR 524.99 (down from 699.99)
G Shock LTD MTG Black Resin, Carbon & Metal Bracelet Watch MTGB2000YBD-1 1200 (down from 1600)
MTG Twisted Metal Stainless Steel Analogue Solar Watch MTGB1000-1A 787.49 (down from 1049.99)
Limited MTG Chronograph Stainless Steel & Resin-Strap Watch 862.49 (down from 1149.99)
Resin M G-Shock GMW-B5000-1CR 393.74 (down from 524.99 [which is below the MSRP of 600])


----------



## journeyforce

scotthp49 said:


> I wish shipping wasn’t so expensive from pac parts. I lost a spring bar for my gwm-5610 and have pretty much everything else I need but it’s prohibitive just to order a couple spring bars. (I know, the solution is to buy more G-Shock modes and thus need more accessories 😂)


On top of that. They never have the spring bars in stock. They are on backorder. You would thing they would have those always in stock because they fit so many G-Shocks from the past and present. I ended up paying more for a couple of sets of OEM casio spring bars from a seller on eBay because I needed them right away. I did buy several sets of them along with a spare yellow bezel and strap. The strap and bezel were in stock. It took almost 2 months to get them because of the wait to get the spring bars......


----------



## Moonbiter

journeyforce said:


> On top of that. They never have the spring bars in stock. They are on backorder. You would thing they would have those always in stock because they fit so many G-Shocks from the past and present. I ended up paying more for a couple of sets of OEM casio spring bars from a seller on eBay because I needed them right away. I did buy several sets of them along with a spare yellow bezel and strap. The strap and bezel were in stock. It took almost 2 months to get them because of the wait to get the spring bars......


I am patiently waiting on my yellow bezel from pacparts... Already got the yellow band with black keeper/buckle.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

The Pepsi, Bluro, and standard black/red Duro are on sale for $40 at Walmart.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Casio-Men-200m-Water-Resistant-Diver-Analog-Watch/646838953


----------



## yowstudent

yowstudent said:


> Oh Canada!! (You see what I did there)
> 
> The Bay has ALL G-Shocks on sale marked down 25%. I emphasize all as usually the high end models and newer releases do not go on sale.
> 
> Examples
> 
> G-Shock Carbon Mudmaster Stainless Steel & Resin Strap Watch GWG2000-1A3 806.25 (down from 1075)
> GSTB100XB-2A 674.99 (down from 899.99)
> GMWB5000RD-4CR 599.99 (down from 799.99)
> MTG Twisted Metal Stainless Steel Analogue Solar Watch MTGB1000B-1A 862.49 (down from 1149.99)
> MTG Solar BLE Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch MTGB1000BD-1A 974.99 (down from 1299.99)
> G Steel Black IP-Plated Stainless Steel-Resin Case & Stainless Steel Strap Watch GSTB400X-1A4 404.99 (down from 539.99)
> Full Metal G-Shock GMW-B5000GD-9CR 524.99 (down from 699.99)
> G-Shock Mudmaster GWG1000-1A3 697.49 (down from 929.99)
> Master of G MudMaster Analog Watch GWG1000-1A1 697.49 (down from 929.99)
> G-Shock Carbon Mudmaster Stainless Steel & Resin Strap Watch GWG2000-1A1 806.25 (down from 1075)
> Full Metal 5000 Digital Bracelet Watch GMWB5000D-1 487.49 (down from 649.99)
> Full Metal G-Shock GMW-B5000GD-1CR 524.99 (down from 699.99)
> G Shock LTD MTG Black Resin, Carbon & Metal Bracelet Watch MTGB2000YBD-1 1200 (down from 1600)
> MTG Twisted Metal Stainless Steel Analogue Solar Watch MTGB1000-1A 787.49 (down from 1049.99)
> Limited MTG Chronograph Stainless Steel & Resin-Strap Watch 862.49 (down from 1149.99)
> Resin M G-Shock GMW-B5000-1CR 393.74 (down from 524.99 [which is below the MSRP of 600])



Bonus!

Use the code word FRIENDS and you will get an additional 15% off paying with a regular credit card or an additional 20% off using the HBC Mastercard.

Also with Rakuten Canada get 5% cash back (normally 1%)


----------



## GaryK30

MLTD Memorial Day sale.

Stars, Stripes, and SAVINGS!
30% off your order - 30MERICA

*Coupons valid through late May 30th. Limit one coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.

Some G-Shocks are included, like the GBD-200RD-4, GA-2100-7A, GBX-100-1, GBX-100-2, GG-B100-8A, MTG-B2000D-1A and many others. Click on the link for the model you're interested in to see if it says, "Coupons not valid for this item."






G-Shock | Fresh Threads Delivered - Streetwear, Workwear, Urban & Skate - MLTD.com


Looking for G-Shock Products? Find a great selection of Men's/ Women's wear and G-Shock Products and more at MLTD.com. Shop for the latest streetwear apparel and accessories.




www.mltd.com


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

GaryK30 said:


> MLTD Memorial Day sale.
> 
> 
> Stars, Stripes, and SAVINGS!
> 30% off your order - *30MERICA*​
> 
> 
> *Coupons valid through late May 30th. Limit one coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.​
> 
> Some G-Shocks are included, like the GBD-200RD-4, GA-2100-7A, GBX-100-1, GBX-100-2, GG-B100-8A, MTG-B2000D-1A and many others. Click on the link for the model you're interested in to see if it says, "Coupons not valid for this item."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Shock | Fresh Threads Delivered - Streetwear, Workwear, Urban & Skate - MLTD.com
> 
> 
> Looking for G-Shock Products? Find a great selection of Men's/ Women's wear and G-Shock Products and more at MLTD.com. Shop for the latest streetwear apparel and accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mltd.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16658636


Darnit, I tried it on the GA2100-7A and it would not work for me.


----------



## GaryK30

fresh eddie fresh said:


> Darnit, I tried it on the GA2100-7A and it would not work for me.


Interesting. I just tried it on the GA-2100-7A and it worked for me. Did you enter the code correctly?









I also tried it on the GBD-200RD-4 and it worked for this one too.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

GaryK30 said:


> Interesting. I just tried it on the GA-2100-7A and it worked for me. Did you enter the code correctly?
> View attachment 16658674
> 
> 
> I also tried it on the GBD-200RD-4 and it worked for this one too.


It is the universe telling me I don't need another watch. 😄


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

That's cool that it applies to the MTG. $700+tax for one of those ain't bad


----------



## Rocat

GaryK30 said:


> MLTD Memorial Day sale.
> 
> 
> Stars, Stripes, and SAVINGS!
> 30% off your order - *30MERICA*​
> 
> 
> *Coupons valid through late May 30th. Limit one coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.​
> 
> Some G-Shocks are included, like the GBD-200RD-4, GA-2100-7A, GBX-100-1, GBX-100-2, GG-B100-8A, MTG-B2000D-1A and many others. Click on the link for the model you're interested in to see if it says, "Coupons not valid for this item."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Shock | Fresh Threads Delivered - Streetwear, Workwear, Urban & Skate - MLTD.com
> 
> 
> Looking for G-Shock Products? Find a great selection of Men's/ Women's wear and G-Shock Products and more at MLTD.com. Shop for the latest streetwear apparel and accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mltd.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16658636


Thank you for posting this. Sadly it did not seem to work on the GR-B200. I’ll try others when I get home.


----------



## babyivan

@GaryK30 
I don't think it's G-Shocks in particular, I think there's something wrong with the coupon code, because it doesn't say the usual error message, it says, "this coupon is not valid". 

Furthermore I tried it on various other items not G-Shock related, and I got the same error message every time.

So I think there's something going on on their end that needs to be fixed with the code, then it would possibly work with the G-Shocks you mentioned, fingers crossed.


EDIT: 
Nevermind! Those of you trying it out, do not copy and paste it from this thread, type it manually in the keyboard and it will work. Don't know why, but for some reason, it's different.


----------



## Ginseng108

Looks like yellow is on sale at the US Outlet. 
$80 for BT is not bad. And the Gulfmaster looks ready for summer!


----------



## Ginseng108

This is the cheapest I've ever seen this model. Last time it was in the Outlet, price was $800!


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Some decent pickings on the Casio outlet and sales corner:
OUTLET | CASIO AMERICA - Available Online, Newest
Sale Collection | Discount Watches for Men & Women | G-SHOCK | CASIO AMERICA


----------



## babyivan

Ginseng108 said:


> Looks like yellow is on sale at the US Outlet.
> $80 for BT is not bad. And the Gulfmaster looks ready for summer!
> View attachment 16659052
> 
> View attachment 16659053


Both sold out. Look closely at your pic.


----------



## GaryK30

babyivan said:


> @GaryK30
> I don't think it's G-Shocks in particular, I think there's something wrong with the coupon code, because it doesn't say the usual error message, it says, "this coupon is not valid".
> 
> Furthermore I tried it on various other items not G-Shock related, and I got the same error message every time.
> 
> So I think there's something going on on their end that needs to be fixed with the code, then it would possibly work with the G-Shocks you mentioned, fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Nevermind! Those of you trying it out, do not copy and paste it from this thread, type it manually in the keyboard and it will work. Don't know why, but for some reason, it's different.


Very strange. To create my post, I just copied and pasted the info in the email I received from MLTD, but I did type the code in manually when testing it on a couple of items.


----------



## GaryK30

babyivan said:


> @GaryK30
> I don't think it's G-Shocks in particular, I think there's something wrong with the coupon code, because it doesn't say the usual error message, it says, "this coupon is not valid".
> 
> Furthermore I tried it on various other items not G-Shock related, and I got the same error message every time.
> 
> So I think there's something going on on their end that needs to be fixed with the code, then it would possibly work with the G-Shocks you mentioned, fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Nevermind! Those of you trying it out, do not copy and paste it from this thread, type it manually in the keyboard and it will work. Don't know why, but for some reason, it's different.


I edited the post to remove the table (the box around the text that was automatically generated), and now the coupon code seems to work when copying and pasting directly from the post.


----------



## babyivan

GaryK30 said:


> I edited the post to remove the table (the box around the text that was automatically generated), and now the coupon code seems to work when cutting and pasting directly from the post.


There must be something with their website that doesn't allow you to copy and paste codes. After I successfully typed in the code, I copied it and tried to reuse it via copy/paste and the same thing happened again. Weird.


----------



## GaryK30

babyivan said:


> There must be something with their website that doesn't allow you to copy and paste codes. After I successfully typed in the code, I copied it and tried to reuse it via copy/paste and the same thing happened again. Weird.


Very strange. I guess the safe thing to do is to just type it in manually, which is what I did originally.


----------



## GrouchoM

babyivan said:


> There must be something with their website that doesn't allow you to copy and paste codes. After I successfully typed in the code, I copied it and tried to reuse it via copy/paste and the same thing happened again. Weird.


Could it be using AI to recognize that you have exceeded your justifiable G-limit?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

Not sure if this has already been posted but came across this new gen G (GBD-200-1ER) for £69

Seems like a lot of watch for the ££









C W Sellors | Fine Jewellery & Luxury Watches


Fine Jewellery & Luxury Watches from C W Sellors Jewellers. Up to 5 Years 0% Interest Free Finance Available. Free UK Delivery on all orders.




www.cwsellors.co.uk













Sent from my SM-G780G using Tapatalk


----------



## TitanCi

Price keeps dropping but Amazon won’t price adjust any previous orders. I’ve ordered and returned this watch three times now cuz it keeps dropping.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

TitanCi said:


> Price keeps dropping but Amazon won’t price adjust any previous orders. I’ve ordered and returned this watch three times now cuz it keeps dropping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazon is like a casino, sometimes you get a good deal and sometimes you don’t. It all evens out in the wash. 

Do you wear them before returning?


----------



## Rocat

TitanCi said:


> Price keeps dropping but Amazon won’t price adjust any previous orders. I’ve ordered and returned this watch three times now cuz it keeps dropping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Careful. You may end up on the Amazon list of frequent returners.


----------



## TitanCi

fresh eddie fresh said:


> Amazon is like a casino, sometimes you get a good deal and sometimes you don’t. It all evens out in the wash.
> 
> Do you wear them before returning?


No I don’t. I Don’t even open the package, just have them sent back immediately 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TitanCi

Rocat said:


> Careful. You may end up on the Amazon list of frequent returners.


Yeah I know, but I don’t return much of anything from Amazon. But this dropped from 150 to 90 in a matter of just a few short weeks. I should have been more clear: the watch was ordered three times, returned twice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

TitanCi said:


> Yeah I know, but I don’t return much of anything from Amazon. But this dropped from 150 to 90 in a matter of just a few short weeks. I should have been more clear: the watch was ordered three times, returned twice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Two returns for one watch sounds frequent to me, but I’m not much of a returner. I’m glad you don’t wear them first. Not everyone exhibits the same restraint.


----------



## Rocat

TitanCi said:


> Yeah I know, but I don’t return much of anything from Amazon. But this dropped from 150 to 90 in a matter of just a few short weeks. I should have been more clear: the watch was ordered three times, returned twice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I understand. I have kept the GW-7900 in Amazon list for over a year and it was $76 back in August of last year. I have bought a sold this watch multiple times. Each time I think I am going to keep it and each time I sell it off. I have had almost every variation of the G/GW-7900 and honestly the G-7900 is more functional for me.


----------



## TitanCi

fresh eddie fresh said:


> Two returns for one watch sounds frequent to me, but I’m not much of a returner. I’m glad you don’t wear them first. Not everyone exhibits the same restraint.


Luckily for me I am after the price savings, not sure why anyone in that situation would have to wear it, you know? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omar77w

TitanCi said:


> Price keeps dropping but Amazon won’t price adjust any previous orders. I’ve ordered and returned this watch three times now cuz it keeps dropping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Use camelcamelcamel.com to see the price history of an Amazon item. For the GW-7900, the website shows $90 is the lowest price, bar two very rare occasions where it dropped below that.

I have that watch on my Save For Later list and can confirm $90 is the lowest. If you want it, this is the time to buy. Next up it will rise to $150 again.

Edit: also, you can have the website send you an email when an item drops below a certain price.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

omar77w said:


> Use camelcamelcamel.com to see the price history of an Amazon item. For the GW-7900, the website shows $90 is the lowest price, bar two very rare occasions where it dropped below that.
> 
> I have that watch on my Save For Later list and can confirm $90 is the lowest. If you want it, this is the time to buy. Next up it will rise to $150 again.
> 
> Edit: also, you can have the website send you an email when an item drops below a certain price.


I got one last August for $76.50. Amazon price fluctuations are a mystery to me.


----------



## TitanCi

omar77w said:


> Use camelcamelcamel.com to see the price history of an Amazon item. For the GW-7900, the website shows $90 is the lowest price, bar two very rare occasions where it dropped below that.
> 
> I have that watch on my Save For Later list and can confirm $90 is the lowest. If you want it, this is the time to buy. Next up it will rise to $150 again.
> 
> Edit: also, you can have the website send you an email when an item drops below a certain price.


Thanks for that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyonya

For anyone looking at the new solar bluetooth Casioaks, Relojes de Moda has the black positive display and the yellow models at a discount to retail - black is €98.51 (about $105.41), yellow is €105.12 (about $112.48). Add €16.90 ($18.08) for shipping to US - looks like no tax.

https://www.relojesdemoda.com/en/g-shoc ... b2100-1aer
https://www.relojesdemoda.com/en/g-shoc ... 2100c-9aer


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Amazon Warehouse has the GW6900-1 for <62$ pretax and shipping. 

Amazon.com: Casio G-Shock GW6900-1 Men's Tough Solar Black Resin Sport Watch : Casio G-Shock: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


----------



## Rocat

Amazon has the older, but still cool looking, GD-100MS-3 for a crazy $59.40 sold by Amazon. This is the one with the red LED back light. 









Amazon.com: Casio Men's XL Series G-Shock Quartz 200M WR Shock Resistant Resin Color: Olive Green(Model GD-100MS-3) : Casio G-Shock: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio Men's XL Series G-Shock Quartz 200M WR Shock Resistant Resin Color: Olive Green(Model GD-100MS-3) and other Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## adg31

nyonya said:


> For anyone looking at the new solar bluetooth Casioaks, Relojes de Moda has the black positive display and the yellow models at a discount to retail - black is €98.51 (about $105.41), yellow is €105.12 (about $112.48). Add €16.90 ($18.08) for shipping to US - looks like no tax.
> 
> https://www.relojesdemoda.com/en/g-shoc ... b2100-1aer
> https://www.relojesdemoda.com/en/g-shoc ... 2100c-9aer


I think that the import tax will be invoiced by the courier later if it’s the same as for Relojesdemoda deliveries to the UK.
Nice company to deal with and still cheaper than many in the UK - but as the UK price shown on their website excludes the 20% VAT it would be.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

Any spotted sales on the mud master 2000s TLC edition hmmm ? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Clicky


----------



## sodamonkey

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> View attachment 16698595
> 
> Clicky


Damn you Mr McWhatnow

I never wanted a GBD-200 really, purely because I have a GBX-100, but £60 is way too good a price to pass up, plus I don't have a red G, so it's ordered 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

MLTD is having a 35% off sale. Some G-Shocks are included, for example the red GBD-200, a couple GBX-100 models and an MTG-B2000.


35% off your order - *35DAD*

PLUS, US orders receive free standard shipping on orders over $100. International orders receive lower rates on standard mail shipments.

*Valid through late June 19th. Limit one coupon per transaction. Certain restrictions apply.







G-Shock | Fresh Threads Delivered - Streetwear, Workwear, Urban & Skate - MLTD.com


Looking for G-Shock Products? Find a great selection of Men's/ Women's wear and G-Shock Products and more at MLTD.com. Shop for the latest streetwear apparel and accessories.




www.mltd.com


----------



## Rocat

GaryK30 said:


> MLTD is having a 35% off sale. Some G-Shocks are included, for example the red GBD-200, a couple GBX-100 models and an MTG-B2000.
> 
> 
> 35% off your order - *35DAD*
> 
> PLUS, US orders receive free standard shipping on orders over $100. International orders receive lower rates on standard mail shipments.
> 
> *Valid through late June 19th. Limit one coupon per transaction. Certain restrictions apply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Shock | Fresh Threads Delivered - Streetwear, Workwear, Urban & Skate - MLTD.com
> 
> 
> Looking for G-Shock Products? Find a great selection of Men's/ Women's wear and G-Shock Products and more at MLTD.com. Shop for the latest streetwear apparel and accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mltd.com



Darn you Gary. I just put up for sale two GA-B2100's that I can not bond with and already ordered a GW-9400 from Mygiftstop with a 10% code, But I really can not pass up the GR-B200-1 for under $230. It's ordered. My wallet is hurting.


----------



## TAHAWK

GaryK30 said:


> MLTD is having a 35% off sale. Some G-Shocks are included, for example the red GBD-200, a couple GBX-100 models and an MTG-B2000.
> 
> 
> 35% off your order - *35DAD*
> 
> PLUS, US orders receive free standard shipping on orders over $100. International orders receive lower rates on standard mail shipments.
> 
> *Valid through late June 19th. Limit one coupon per transaction. Certain restrictions apply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Shock | Fresh Threads Delivered - Streetwear, Workwear, Urban & Skate - MLTD.com
> 
> 
> Looking for G-Shock Products? Find a great selection of Men's/ Women's wear and G-Shock Products and more at MLTD.com. Shop for the latest streetwear apparel and accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mltd.com


No solar. No Multiband. No go.


----------



## trdcorolla

Casio GD400-1B2 $46.50 

Sold and shipped by Walmart





__





Robot or human?






www.walmart.com


----------



## kenls

Casio GA-2110ET-8AER on clearance at JOHN LEWIS for £54.50


----------



## Rocat

trdcorolla said:


> Casio GD400-1B2 $46.50
> 
> Sold and shipped by Walmart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robot or human?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.walmart.com


That is one heck of a price.


----------



## jimsauer

kenls said:


> Casio GA-2110ET-8AER on clearance at JOHN LEWIS for £54.50


Great deal for those in the UK... but no international delivery. :-(


----------



## nonconformulaic

Casio Outlet has a few interesting deals on higher end pieces... Rainbow Ti 5000 and four MTG-B1000 models at decent, if not insane bargain, prices.

GMWB5000TR-9 | CASIO

MTGB1000D-1A | CASIO

MTGB1000B-1A | CASIO

MTGB1000B1A4 | CASIO

MTGB1000-1A | CASIO


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

G SHOCK GMWB5000TR - G shock outlet - 1020$ pretax - GMWB5000TR-9 | CASIO


----------



## GaryK30

PacParts 4th of July sale.


SAVE 15%
PROMO CODE: PAC15
Online Sale Only

Enter promo code PAC15 at checkout, you'll get 15% off all items.
Expires: Tuesday July 5th at 1pm PST. 

From all of us at PacParts we wish you all a very safe and relaxing 4th of July weekend. 






Consumer Electronic Parts and Accessories at PacParts, Inc.


Distributor of consumer electronics parts and accessories for leading manufacturers.




www.pacparts.com


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

GMW-B5000GD-4 Rose Gold for under £170 with code Sale15
G-Shock Full Metal Men's Rose Gold Tone Bracelet Watch- H.Samuel/








This was sold out but now showing back in stock, I've just sold my modified one as I'm happy with my black one as my only B5000 but this is really tempting me to buy another, but I'm gonna be strong, I'll still recouping the last MT-G purchase


----------



## Moonbiter

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> GMW-B5000GD-4 Rose Gold for under £170 with code Sale15
> G-Shock Full Metal Men's Rose Gold Tone Bracelet Watch- H.Samuel/
> View attachment 16736652
> 
> This was sold out but now showing back in stock, I've just sold my modified one as I'm happy with my black one as my only B5000 but this is really tempting me to buy another, but I'm gonna be strong, I'll still recouping the last MT-G purchase


Great deal, even if you were just getting it for parts it would be worth it. Doesn't seem like they ship international though .


----------



## sodamonkey

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> GMW-B5000GD-4 Rose Gold for under £170 with code Sale15
> G-Shock Full Metal Men's Rose Gold Tone Bracelet Watch- H.Samuel/
> View attachment 16736652
> 
> This was sold out but now showing back in stock, I've just sold my modified one as I'm happy with my black one as my only B5000 but this is really tempting me to buy another, but I'm gonna be strong, I'll still recouping the last MT-G purchase


 They've already upped it by 30 quid to £199!

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> GMW-B5000GD-4 Rose Gold for under £170 with code Sale15





sodamonkey said:


> They've already upped it by 30 quid to £199!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


As BeefyMcWhatNow said, use code Sale15, that’ll bring the price down to sub £170. I missed it first time too. (Still didn’t buy one, not even for parts )


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

sodamonkey said:


> They've already upped it by 30 quid to £199!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


EDIT, What Kenls said 😬


----------



## sodamonkey

kenls said:


> As BeefyMcWhatNow said, use code Sale15, that’ll bring the price down to sub £170. I missed it first time too. (Still didn’t buy one, not even for parts )


Oh! Missed it too mate 😂 

Anyway, I can't afford one, and I'm not even that keen on it, just wanted to check the price for whatever reason🤔


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Kermit Duro dipped below $50 on Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/Casio-Stainless-Steel-Quartz


----------



## adg31

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> GMW-B5000GD-4 Rose Gold for under £170 with code Sale15
> G-Shock Full Metal Men's Rose Gold Tone Bracelet Watch- H.Samuel/
> View attachment 16736652
> 
> This was sold out but now showing back in stock, I've just sold my modified one as I'm happy with my black one as my only B5000 but this is really tempting me to buy another, but I'm gonna be strong, I'll still recouping the last MT-G purchase


Sometimes I hate this forum for putting temptation in my line of vision - especially when it’s at an unbelievable price like this.
I tried so hard, I told myself that I didn’t need it as I’d never wear it.
I managed to resist it all through the week.
It went out of stock last night - I thought I was finally safe.
I had a sneaky look this morning as the page was still open on my iPhone - out of stock.
Stupidly I had another look when my iPhone connected to handsfree when I got into my car.
It was back in stock…
I cracked and ordered!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

I sold my modded one quickly knowing eBay would be flooded with them while trying to recoup my MT-G purchase, so I didn't wanna lose anything


----------



## adg31

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> I sold my modded one quickly knowing eBay would be flooded with them while trying to recoup my MT-G purchase, so I didn't wanna lose anything


I’m sort of toying with the idea of getting the black DLC bezel and plastic strap to create a sort of JPS black and gold look - or may just stick with it in stock trim as a beater.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

Casio PRG-240 with the tan strap for just under $95.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08SJ6K45...olid=22S2GDSUQFW1L&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

And everyone's favorite Citizen Diver for under $150. Not as good as it's Heyday of $100 but still better by $50 than normal.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PXVU3G...olid=22S2GDSUQFW1L&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

And if you like the PRT-B50 then here is the best price I've seen ever.









Amazon.com: Casio Men's Pro Trek Bluetooth Connected Quartz Sport Watch with Resin Strap, Black, 22.2 (Model: PRT-B50-1CR) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio Men's Pro Trek Bluetooth Connected Quartz Sport Watch with Resin Strap, Black, 22.2 (Model: PRT-B50-1CR) and other Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Rocat

I know. I know. It's not a Casio. But the Garmin Instinct Solar is $199. 



Amazon.com


----------



## TatsNGuns

nonconformulaic said:


> Casio Outlet has a few interesting deals on higher end pieces... Rainbow Ti 5000 and four MTG-B1000 models at decent, if not insane bargain, prices.
> 
> GMWB5000TR-9 | CASIO
> 
> MTGB1000D-1A | CASIO
> 
> MTGB1000B-1A | CASIO
> 
> MTGB1000B1A4 | CASIO
> 
> MTGB1000-1A | CASIO


It's funny that they price it as to them the bracelet on those MTGs is basically a 60$ swing up/ down. Their prices seem to be still going on those MTGs be it 600/540... I think I tried a MTG on the wrist at a AD & albeit 8 plus years ago but myself at that MTG at least didnt bond. 

Great sale post & it's still going 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul R

How do we feel about ebay links?

I don't want to get something sniped out from under someone...


----------



## Prdrers

Paul R said:


> How do we feel about ebay links?
> 
> I don't want to get something sniped out from under someone...


I believe at one time links to active auctions were not allowed, but I can't remember tbh.


----------



## adg31

Well it arrived here today…








Definitely one that grows on you in the metal compared to the photographs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42

Paul R said:


> How do we feel about ebay links?
> 
> I don't want to get something sniped out from under someone...


As long as they are not for the specific vintage models I am actively hunting for, lol.


----------



## Paul R

Ahhh ok, well this ended unsold so the seller might accept an offer.








Casio A1000MA -7V Men's Vintage Mesh Band Illuminator Alarm Chronograph Watch 889232290942 | eBay


Casio A1000MA -7V Men's Vintage Mesh Band Illuminator Alarm Chronograph Watch.



www.ebay.com


----------



## babylon19

Rocat said:


> I know. I know. It's not a Casio. But the Garmin Instinct Solar is $199.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com


Missed this, hoping they drop again!


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Paul R said:


> Ahhh ok, well this ended unsold so the seller might accept an offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio A1000MA -7V Men's Vintage Mesh Band Illuminator Alarm Chronograph Watch 889232290942 | eBay
> 
> 
> Casio A1000MA -7V Men's Vintage Mesh Band Illuminator Alarm Chronograph Watch.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


It looks like it sold for $75?


----------



## yinzburgher

Ripped from Slickdeals - This Casio G-Shock GW7900-1 for just *$50.67* from Wally-world. Casio product page here. Click below for the deal.


----------



## yinzburgher

Sorry folks...that price didn't last very long at all.
.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Some FIRE savings on Frogman's at Amazon.

Amazon.com: Casio G-Shock Digital Dial Resin Quartz Men's Watch [GWF-1000-1jf] (Japan Import-No Warranty) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry - 402$ PRE SHIPPING & TAXES









Amazon.com: CASIO G-Shock GWF-A1000C-1AJF FROGMAN Bluetooth Solar Radio Watch : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry - 749$ PRE SHIPPING AND TAXES.









Amazon.com: CASIO G-Shock FROGMAN GWF-A1000-1AJF Solar Watch (Japan Domestic Genuine Products) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry - 543$ PRE TAX AND SHIPPING.


----------



## GrouchoM

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Some FIRE savings on Frogman's at Amazon.
> 
> Amazon.com: Casio G-Shock Digital Dial Resin Quartz Men's Watch [GWF-1000-1jf] (Japan Import-No Warranty) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry - 402$ PRE SHIPPING & TAXES
> View attachment 16768028
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: CASIO G-Shock GWF-A1000C-1AJF FROGMAN Bluetooth Solar Radio Watch : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry - 749$ PRE SHIPPING AND TAXES.
> View attachment 16768029
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: CASIO G-Shock FROGMAN GWF-A1000-1AJF Solar Watch (Japan Domestic Genuine Products) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry - 543$ PRE TAX AND SHIPPING.
> 
> View attachment 16768031


Interestingly, it says that the digital one is a Japanese import that lacks a warranty. 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

GrouchoM said:


> Interestingly, it says that the digital one is a Japanese import that lacks a warranty.
> 
> Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


Thank you for pointing that out! 

Just went through and looked at the ratings and seems like the first and last amazon listing I posted are from a seller with an over 87% rating with 50% overall rating in the past 30 days. 

The middle listing, is from an amazon seller with overall 100% rating in the last 30 days with a 97% rating overall in the last 12 months. 

I'll leave all three listings up (unless you guys decide otherwise), but if someone decides to purchase either the Amazon.com: Casio G-Shock Digital Dial Resin Quartz Men's Watch [GWF-1000-1jf] (Japan Import-No Warranty) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry or the Amazon.com: CASIO G-Shock FROGMAN GWF-A1000-1AJF Solar Watch (Japan Domestic Genuine Products) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry please keep in mind that the seller rating isn't all that great.


----------



## adnj

I love the Casio rip-off watches that Amazon sprinkles in there. I see a super low price and then I see the crazy watch face. Always a bit of fun that!


----------



## FROG

The “lacks a warranty” statement is gray market boilerplate and should not deter a buyer from purchasing the watch.

The standard warranty is one year from the date of purchase, and only as of 2 years ago, extendable to two years with registration (only as of 2020). However, what this warranty actually covers in practice may be minimal as G-Shocks rarely suffer any sort of failure that may be honored as a part of the warranty. The CASIO warranty is NOT a “you break it we fix it” deal.

The warranty has nothing to do with a seller’s return policy.

I have purchased virtually every watch either used or gray market. I have never owned a G-Shock with a warranty, nor have I ever had to exercise a warranty claim. All of my watches have come with warranty cards but in practice, they have been nothing except placebo and just a part of the “tags”.

I know some folks have different experiences, and would only buy a watch with a warranty. However, I also do not want to discourage gray market purchases - especially if one will purchase a used watch or even one that is considered BNIB!


----------



## GrouchoM

FROG said:


> The “lacks a warranty” statement is gray market boilerplate and should not deter a buyer from purchasing the watch.
> 
> The standard warranty is one year from the date of purchase, and only as of 2 years ago, extendable to two years with registration (only as of 2020). However, what this warranty actually covers in practice may be minimal as G-Shocks rarely suffer any sort of failure that may be honored as a part of the warranty. The CASIO warranty is NOT a “you break it we fix it” deal.
> 
> The warranty has nothing to do with a seller’s return policy.
> 
> I have purchased virtually every watch either used or gray market. I have never owned a G-Shock with a warranty, nor have I ever had to exercise a warranty claim. All of my watches have come with warranty cards but in practice, they have been nothing except placebo and just a part of the “tags”.
> 
> I know some folks have different experiences, and would only buy a watch with a warranty. However, I also do not want to discourage gray market purchases - especially if one will purchase a used watch or even one that is considered BNIB!


I feel the same except only when the price is adequately lower than with a warranty. 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## Paul R

Check out this deal on a ummm... B5000GD? B5000TFG?! Ugh!?








Casio G-Shock GMW-B5000GD-9CR Mens Gold Stainless Steel Digital Dial Watch BL596 889232207544 | eBay


• Band Material : Stainless Steel. • Function: Hour, Minute, Second, Date.



www.ebay.com


----------



## TAHAWK

Paul R said:


> Check out this deal on a ummm... B5000GD? B5000TFG?! Ugh!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio G-Shock GMW-B5000GD-9CR Mens Gold Stainless Steel Digital Dial Watch BL596 889232207544 | eBay
> 
> 
> • Band Material : Stainless Steel. • Function: Hour, Minute, Second, Date.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Check out the seller's feedback details - thousands of negative feedbacks. Could be bad luck.


----------



## Dan GSR

Bad fake


----------



## cvdl

Not sure if it’s a deal, but saw this brand new GMW-B5000TB on reddit.


----------



## Paul R

Oh yeah, it's an awful fake. I told the seller it's fake and it's still up so there just fraudsters [Edit - this was about the fake B5000GD I had posted about]


----------



## babyivan

Dan GSR said:


> Bad fake


Understatement of the week.
'Steaming hot pile of garbage' is more like it. 💩


----------



## nonconformulaic

cvdl said:


> Not sure if it’s a deal, but saw this brand new GMW-B5000TB on reddit.





Paul R said:


> Oh yeah, it's an awful fake. I told the seller it's fake and it's still up so there just fraudsters





babyivan said:


> Understatement of the week.
> 'Steaming hot pile of garbage' is more like it. 💩


I'm usually pretty good at the "spot the fake" game, but am genuinely curious what you all are seeing that makes you so certain this TB isn't legit. Looks good to me, and the guy selling is wearing a Ti MRG (even though that blue/black/gold colorway looks like garbage in my mind), so it's not hard for me to see why he wouldn't need a lowly TB anymore. Not affiliated with the seller in any way, just scratching my head as to what tells you're seeing that I'm missing. 

Not much of a deal IMHO, but seems a fair enough price in my mind for anyone with cash burning a hole in their pocket and TB FOMO.


----------



## keisuke_z

nonconformulaic said:


> I'm usually pretty good at the "spot the fake" game, but am genuinely curious what you all are seeing that makes you so certain this TB isn't legit. Looks good to me, and the guy selling is wearing a Ti MRG (even though that blue/black/gold colorway looks like garbage in my mind), so it's not hard for me to see why he wouldn't need a lowly TB anymore. Not affiliated with the seller in any way, just scratching my head as to what tells you're seeing that I'm missing.
> 
> Not much of a deal IMHO, but seems a fair enough price in my mind for anyone with cash burning a hole in their pocket and TB FOMO.


I believe they were referring to this eBay link posted earlier: Casio G-Shock GMW-B5000GD-9CR Mens Gold Stainless Steel Digital Dial Watch BL596 | eBay


----------



## babyivan

nonconformulaic said:


> I'm usually pretty good at the "spot the fake" game, but am genuinely curious what you all are seeing that makes you so certain this TB isn't legit. Looks good to me, and the guy selling is wearing a Ti MRG (even though that blue/black/gold colorway looks like garbage in my mind), so it's not hard for me to see why he wouldn't need a lowly TB anymore. Not affiliated with the seller in any way, just scratching my head as to what tells you're seeing that I'm missing.
> 
> Not much of a deal IMHO, but seems a fair enough price in my mind for anyone with cash burning a hole in their pocket and TB FOMO.


No no no, we were referring to the eBay link that @Paul R posted of that super fake full metal goldie square. 

The TB is for sure the real deal. And yeah the guy wearing the MRG Square says a lot as well. Which I'm sure he did intentionally for some cred 👌

And @Paul R, no need to tell the seller something he already knows, definitely a fraudster. Just report it to eBay. There's a "report item" link somewhere on the auction. I do it every time I spot a fake. The more people that report the fake items the better. Helps get them removed.


----------



## nonconformulaic

keisuke_z said:


> I believe they were referring to this eBay link posted earlier: Casio G-Shock GMW-B5000GD-9CR Mens Gold Stainless Steel Digital Dial Watch BL596 | eBay




Thanks for the clarification, @keisuke_z! I jumped in on post #4041 and didn't see the eBay putridity.

Fakers gonna fake, unfortunately.


----------



## Paul R

nonconformulaic said:


> I'm usually pretty good at the "spot the fake" game, but am genuinely curious what you all are seeing that makes you so certain this TB isn't legit. Looks good to me, and the guy selling is wearing a Ti MRG (even though that blue/black/gold colorway looks like garbage in my mind), so it's not hard for me to see why he wouldn't need a lowly TB anymore. Not affiliated with the seller in any way, just scratching my head as to what tells you're seeing that I'm missing.
> 
> Not much of a deal IMHO, but seems a fair enough price in my mind for anyone with cash burning a hole in their pocket and TB FOMO.


Yeah, no no no, @cvdl was honestly posting that as a Casio deal which it totally is 100% legit and a decent deal if you'd like a new TB. I love mine. Still my favorite watch almost 3 years later.

We were all talking about this gross thing...









😣🤢🤢🤢🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮


----------



## TAHAWK

I just "love" how the screw heads on the screws attaching the bracelet to the case stick out dramatically. No pride in their attempted fraud.


----------



## cvdl

nonconformulaic said:


> I'm usually pretty good at the "spot the fake" game, but am genuinely curious what you all are seeing that makes you so certain this TB isn't legit. Looks good to me, and the guy selling is wearing a Ti MRG (even though that blue/black/gold colorway looks like garbage in my mind), so it's not hard for me to see why he wouldn't need a lowly TB anymore. Not affiliated with the seller in any way, just scratching my head as to what tells you're seeing that I'm missing.


I just noticed he has a new New silver MRG as well for 2750 usd.
His minty black MRG seems to go for 2950 usd.

Looks like the hype for expensive squares has been died down a bit.


----------



## adg31

cvdl said:


> I just noticed he has a new New silver MRG as well for 2750 usd.
> His minty black MRG seems to go for 2950 usd.
> 
> Looks like the hype for expensive squares has been died down a bit.


Now that does look nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

CASIO OUTLET STEALS:

GSWH1000-1A4 | CASIO









AWM500GD-4A | CASIO 









GSTB300B-1A | CASIO


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

AWM500GC-1A Black – Bodega Store (bdgastore.com)


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Some tips I can give you guys:
1) Please Use Rakuten Cashback.

To date, I've saved over 200$ just from watch transactions.
Will send you notifications for 2x cashback occasionally.
2) Please use Honey. 

Uses
Codes
Price History

3) Please use the "Shopping with Edge" feature.

more to pick up codes than anything else.
good for seeing price history as well.
will try to find you better prices.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

SAKURA: 

Casio G-Shock Master Of G Mudmaster GWG-2000-1A1JF | Sakurawatches.com 









Casio G-Shock Master Of G Mudmaster GWG-2000-1A1JF | Sakurawatches.com 









Casio G-Shock Full Metal GMW-B5000TVB-1JR | Sakurawatches.com


----------



## cvdl

It says 43usd for a fox fire in amazon, but not sure if it’ll be this version. We’ll see.

Dw-5600e-1ve


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> SAKURA:
> 
> Casio G-Shock Master Of G Mudmaster GWG-2000-1A1JF | Sakurawatches.com
> View attachment 16785585
> 
> 
> Casio G-Shock Master Of G Mudmaster GWG-2000-1A1JF | Sakurawatches.com
> View attachment 16785586
> 
> 
> Casio G-Shock Full Metal GMW-B5000TVB-1JR | Sakurawatches.com
> View attachment 16785588


I put both the MB and the Mudmaster in my cart ready to go but dang, almost $70 for shipping put me on pause real quick 😕


----------



## two4spooky

cvdl: " It says 43usd for a fox fire in amazon, but not sure if it’ll be this version. We’ll see.

Dw-5600e-1ve"
FWIW I bought that same DW5600 a little over a month ago. No "FoxFire" markings, just the "Illuminator" stamp. Your location could make a difference I guess if the FoxFire is still used on JDM models. Maybe? IDK **edit for clarity: my example was sold by and shipped from Amazon as in the link. And my attempt to quote cvdl did not work


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

toomuchdamnrum said:


> I put both the MB and the Mudmaster in my cart ready to go but dang, almost $70 for shipping put me on pause real quick 😕












Jokes aside, Is that still a good deal in your opinion?


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Jokes aside, Is that still a good deal in your opinion?


Don't get me wrong, it's still a pretty good deal. I bought a different Mudmaster from Macys a few months ago. It was 25% off (they do this pretty regularly) and then an extra 10% from Rakuten. That was about $570 OTD while the one from Sakura would be $535 OTD. Not sure if I would have to pay any additional taxes though, never ordered from them.


----------



## GrouchoM

You should check out Relojes de Moda.

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Don't get me wrong, it's still a pretty good deal. I bought a different Mudmaster from Macys a few months ago. It was 25% off (they do this pretty regularly) and then an extra 10% from Rakuten. That was about $570 OTD while the one from Sakura would be $535 OTD. Not sure if I would have to pay any additional taxes though, never ordered from them.


Yeah, same here. I have never ordered from them either, but I do link their listings to friends who haven't had many problems with them. Only problem i can think of was the watch being delivered before they could change their minds XD. 

~$35 difference doesn't seem all too bad. You may or may not have to pay duties either depending on who you used for shipping. Even if you do, paying about the same price for a JDM doesn't seem all too bad as they hold their value better than the domestic versions. 

In any case, I'll be looking forward to your posts when they come in.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

GrouchoM said:


> You should check out Relojes de Moda.
> 
> Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


Do you know what they charge to ship to the US? They wouldn't let me do a mock shipping order without creating an account


----------



## ColinJLL

For Canadians, I just found that The bay has a deal for MTG B1000 at $790 CAD ($615 USD)









Casio MTG Twisted Metal Stainless Steel Analogue Solar Watch MTGB1000-1A | TheBay


Buy Casio MTG Twisted Metal Stainless Steel Analogue Solar Watch MTGB1000-1A in Canada at TheBay. Shop our collection of Casio Men's Watches online and get free shipping on $49+ orders!




www.thebay.com


----------



## Deity42

Masters in Time has the A168WEM-2EF in stock for $39.





Casio A168WEM-2EF watch - Retro Mirror







www.mastersintime.com




I'd call that turquoise like they do, but some idiots started calling it "Tiffany" and of course prices went through the roof.

I bought the gf a A168WEM years ago, which she wore out, and looking for a replacement found all of the WEMs hard to find in stock anywhere, ended up paying a scalper on ebay $70 for one. So I think this is a good deal.


----------



## yinzburgher

yinzburgher said:


> Ripped from Slickdeals - This Casio G-Shock GW7900-1 for just *$50.67* from Wally-world. Casio product page here. Click below for the deal.


Not quite as good a deal as before, but the price dropped again on this Solar Atomic G. Now *$60* from Walmart. LINK HERE. Otherwise new models are going for over $100 on ebay and Amazon. If you prefer to try your luck on a customer return, there is an ebay seller that has a few returned models for just *$41* HERE.


----------



## Paul R

Anyone up for a deal on some "Vintage LCD" watches? 😆

The stand-out among them is this charming sample of vintage craftsmanship!









They sure don't make them like they used to.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

DCLeake are offering 20% off *Selected *G Shocks, including the B5000TVB, which can be had for £1,199.20








G-Shock Titanium Virtual Armour Tough Solar Radio Controlled Bluetooth Watch GMW-B5000TVB-1ER


G-Shock GMW-B5000TVB-1ER: GMW Titanium Virtual Armour. 12/24 Hour Format. Alarm Function. Auto Calendar. Bluetooth Connectivity. Multi Language. Display Illumination. Mute Function. Shock Resistant. Stopwatch Function. Radio Controlled Timekeeping.




www.dcleake.com


----------



## Prdrers

yinzburgher said:


> Not quite as good a deal as before, but the price dropped again on this Solar Atomic G. Now *$60* from Walmart. LINK HERE. Otherwise new models are going for over $100 on ebay and Amazon. If you prefer to try your luck on a customer return, there is an ebay seller that has a few returned models for just *$41* HERE.


I'm sorry to go off topic, but your avatar is 🔥.

🤘😂


----------



## Rocat

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Do you know what they charge to ship to the US? They wouldn't let me do a mock shipping order without creating an account


I’ve bought a few watches from them in the past couple of months. If I recall DHL charged somewhere between $20 to $30. Which appears to be on par with other shippers as everything has gone up recently.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

UK Casio Outlet has added around 40 models to their half price stock !!
Here's my Highlights

Porter AWM500 £550:








AWM-500GC-1AJR


The original digital-analogue G-SHOCK first went metal in the AWM-500 line. Now, the iconic AW-500G, originally released in 1989, has been reimagined in a striking full metal edition. The dial features the original shock-resistance graph in gold print to take you back to those early G-SHOCK...




www.casio.co.uk





and some others:








GST-B400CD-1A3ER


Introducing the new slim G-STEEL series, the GST-B400 with popular Green Bezel colour. Innovative thin modules, carbon core guard structures, and miniaturization of many working parts help to make it the thinnest of the G-STEEL Series while maintaining a high level of impact resistance and...




www.casio.co.uk




MTG-B1000CX-4AER (I labelled this MTG-B1000 Tiger King)








GG-B100-8AER


GG-B100-8AER Start with strong, lightweight carbon fiber, then add rugged style in a handsome black and gray color scheme. Now you’re ready for anything.Designed for pros working in tough environments, MASTER of G specialty watches take advantage of carbo




www.casio.co.uk












GBD-H1000-1A7ER


GBD-H1000-1A7ER




www.casio.co.uk












GBX-100-7ER


GBX-100-7ER




www.casio.co.uk












GBX-100NS-4ER


GBX-100NS-4ER From the G-LIDE Series of G-SHOCK extreme sports watches comes a pair of new models that add night surfing designs to the GBX-100.This new model comes with the ability to display information required by surfers (high tide and low tide times




www.casio.co.uk












GBD-H1000-1A9ER


GBD-H1000-1A9ER These are the latest additions to the G-SQUAD lineup of sports watches from G-SHOCK. The base model is the GBD-H1000 with heart rate monitor and GPS, available in two variations that combine G-SHOCK red and black with gold color accents th




www.casio.co.uk












GSW-H1000-1ER


GSW-H1000-1ER




www.casio.co.uk


----------



## Deity42

Paul R said:


> Anyone up for a deal on some "Vintage LCD" watches? 😆
> 
> The stand-out among them is this charming sample of vintage craftsmanship!
> View attachment 16803611
> 
> 
> They sure don't make them like they used to.


That DW-5600 in the upper left looks okay and may have been worth the $15.50 paid for the lot.


----------



## Rocat

yinzburgher said:


> Not quite as good a deal as before, but the price dropped again on this Solar Atomic G. Now *$60* from Walmart. LINK HERE. Otherwise new models are going for over $100 on ebay and Amazon. If you prefer to try your luck on a customer return, there is an ebay seller that has a few returned models for just *$41* HERE.



Like I need another 7900. But I could not pass up the deal for $60 on the GW-7900. I've had several over the years. Maybe this time I'll keep it. Maybe. I admit this is probably the first time I have "bought the deal". O.k., I',m lying. I've done it lots and lots of times. But when I saw your post I had to double check top make sure the price was still good. It is a great price for the GW-7900. Now off to eBay to buy black plastic bezel studs to replace those shiny protruding bits.


----------



## GaryK30

Rocat said:


> Like I need another 7900. But I could not pass up the deal for $60 on the GW-7900. I've had several over the years. Maybe this time I'll keep it. Maybe. I admit this is probably the first time I have "bought the deal". O.k., I',m lying. I've done it lots and lots of times. But when I saw your post I had to double check top make sure the price was still good. It is a great price for the GW-7900. Now off to eBay to buy black plastic bezel studs to replace those shiny protruding bits.


That is a an excellent price. Some years ago it was hard to find the positive display version of the GW-7900 in the U.S., while the negative display version was widely available. Like you, I prefer the black plastic studs from the G-7900 to the metal studs that come on the GW-7900.


----------



## Rocat

GaryK30 said:


> That is a an excellent price. Some years ago it was hard to find the positive display version of the GW-7900 in the U.S., while the negative display version was widely available. Like you, I prefer the black plastic studs from the G-7900 to the metal studs that come on the GW-7900.


Surprisingly PacParts had the "screws" in stock. Still, I ended up going with forevertime on eBay for roughly the same cost and I will get them sooner. Even with the added cost of the black bezel screws I am well under the normal cost of a GW-7900.


----------



## cvdl

On jp yahoo auctions 

Gwn-q1000mb-1a











Gwn-q1000k-7


----------



## Prdrers

Rocat said:


> Like I need another 7900. But I could not pass up the deal for $60 on the GW-7900. I've had several over the years. Maybe this time I'll keep it. Maybe. I admit this is probably the first time I have "bought the deal". O.k., I',m lying. I've done it lots and lots of times. But when I saw your post I had to double check top make sure the price was still good. It is a great price for the GW-7900. Now off to eBay to buy black plastic bezel studs to replace those shiny protruding bits.


I almost bit on this as well, but I had self control 😂. I’ve had the watch before and the wings and I didn’t jive well. Otherwise, I’d still have it I guess. I’ve been tempted several times by the blue, gray, and yellow one. $76 on Amazon…


----------



## greensys

Prdrers said:


> I almost bit on this as well, but I had self control 😂. I’ve had the watch before and the wings and I didn’t jive well. Otherwise, I’d still have it I guess. I’ve been tempted several times by the blue, gray, and yellow one. $76 on Amazon…


The 7900 has slowly grown on me over the past year and I do believe, it's now my favorite Casio case shape. Its just a bit smaller than the Rangeman and more substantial than the 5600s, 5610s and 6900s. Mudmasters and Frogmans are a little large for every day wear. For plastic cased Casios, the 7900 case shape seems to be absolutely ideal. Metal Casios are a different animal of course, but as far as plastic cases goes, its hard to beat the 7900 case.

The Casio Pro-Trek PRG-600 with stainless bezel is the perfect blend of plastic and metal, just a tad larger than the 7900 case.


----------



## Blubaru703

I came across this site that has some smoking deals. I got the metal square last week from there and can vouch for its authenticity.









CASIO GMW-B5000D-1JF G-Shock Origin Bluetooth Watch JAPAN OFFICIAL ZA-03


Condition: NEW Brand: CASIO Features: Smartphone link (about 300 cities + world time setting of original city, automatic time correction, easy clock setting, reminder, time & place, mobile phone search, battery indicator display (displayed in 7 stages)) Multiband 6 that receives standard...




toysonejapan.com


----------



## greensys

This thread is a great resource!


----------



## jetstream513

Oh wow! I have to closely follow this thread now. Maybe I can get a MRG square


----------



## Blubaru703

jetstream513 said:


> Oh wow! I have to closely follow this thread now. Maybe I can get a MRG square


Do it. They’re amazing.


----------



## jetstream513

I need you enablers haha


----------



## Paul R

As low as $250 for an Oceanus S100B is the lowest price you'll ever see on an S100B!


----------



## Rocat

Zales has the GX-56SL-4 for $120.



https://www.zales.com/mens-casio-gshock-classic-red-resin-strap-watch-black-dial-model%3A-gx56sl4/p/V-20510376?cid=PLA-goo-E-Commerce+-+PLA+-+P2+-+Watches&ds_rl=1252053&ds_rl=1252056&gclid=Cj0KCQjwl92XBhC7ARIsAHLl9anHsVxGZKCForKy9Uy9DJKVsmYhLb8X46fw6bRV5aFespUoTWW4CIIaAtDeEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Rocat said:


> Zales has the GX-56SL-4 for $120.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.zales.com/mens-casio-gshock-classic-red-resin-strap-watch-black-dial-model%3A-gx56sl4/p/V-20510376?cid=PLA-goo-E-Commerce+-+PLA+-+P2+-+Watches&ds_rl=1252053&ds_rl=1252056&gclid=Cj0KCQjwl92XBhC7ARIsAHLl9anHsVxGZKCForKy9Uy9DJKVsmYhLb8X46fw6bRV5aFespUoTWW4CIIaAtDeEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


Did it change already? I'm getting $160


----------



## Rocat

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Did it change already? I'm getting $160


It showed $120 for most of the weekend. Maybe their sale ended.


----------



## vfps

For those in Australia, it seems the G-shock site is now offering a free Gshock carrying case with every purchase.


----------



## adg31

I always feel a slight surge of relief when I see the price starting in any currency other than £ as it’s not going to be a UK offer that I’ll find myself compelled to buy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

vfps said:


> For those in Australia, it seems the G-shock site is now offering a free Gshock carrying case with every purchase.
> 
> View attachment 16830911


Literally everywhere but the USA. Guess I'll just wipe my tears away with the NASA collabs.


----------



## yinzburgher

Kay Jewelers and Kay Outlet both have the transparent Casio G-Shock Square Model DW5600SK-1 on clearance sale. The price drops to *$44* when you add it to your cart. Shipping is free. No additional discount codes will work but you can click through RetailMeNot HERE for an additional 8% cash back. Prices are $68 and up from other retailers.

DW5600SK-1 AT KAY JEWELERS

SPECS ON THE CASIO SITE


----------



## Andy-S

yinzburgher said:


> Kay Jewelers and Kay Outlet both have the transparent Casio G-Shock Square Model DW5600SK-1 on clearance sale. The price drops to *$44* when you add it to your cart. Shipping is free. No additional discount codes will work but you can click through RetailMeNot HERE for an additional 8% cash back. Prices are $68 and up from other retailers.
> 
> DW5600SK-1 AT KAY JEWELERS
> 
> SPECS ON THE CASIO SITE


Walmart had a similar deal back at Christmas. Note that it's two toned transparent, which I didn't realize until I got it. The band is darker than the bezel. You can see it in the pic here, but I guess I just thought it was shadowed. Not a big deal, just something to be aware of.


----------



## Rocat

This reminds me of deals we used to get back in the day. Walmart went even lower to $50.67 for the GW-7900. That is a 17% reduction over the price I paid, which I thought was a steal then. I don't know why the links is stating robot or human? The link is direct to Walmart.com for the GW-7900. If you are apprehensive then go to Walmart.com directly and narrow your search to G-Shock with Walmart as the retailer.



Robot or human?


----------



## GaryK30

Rocat said:


> This reminds me of deals we used to get back in the day. Walmart went even lower to $50.67 for the GW-7900. That is a 17% reduction over the price I paid, which I thought was a steal then. I don't know why the links is stating robot or human? The link is direct to Walmart.com for the GW-7900. If you are apprehensive then go to Walmart.com directly and narrow your search to G-Shock with Walmart as the retailer.
> 
> 
> 
> Robot or human?


That's a great price.


----------



## Rocat

GaryK30 said:


> That's a great price.


It is an insane price! You can't even get the G-7900 series that cheap.


----------



## greensys

Its out of stock at Wal-Mart but Amazon is matching the price!!!!!









Amazon.com: Casio Men's GW-7900-1CR G-Shock Digital Display Quartz Black Watch : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio Men's GW-7900-1CR G-Shock Digital Display Quartz Black Watch and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Rocat

greensys said:


> Its out of stock at Wal-Mart but Amazon is matching the price!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Casio Men's GW-7900-1CR G-Shock Digital Display Quartz Black Watch : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> Buy Casio Men's GW-7900-1CR G-Shock Digital Display Quartz Black Watch and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com



Not showing on Amazon at that price.


----------



## GaryK30

Rocat said:


> No showing on Amazon at that price.


It did when I clicked on it a while ago, but no more.


----------



## greensys

That's what you call a lightning sale! Both Wal-Mart and Amazon only had a few units each which went FAST!


----------



## Rocat

greensys said:


> That's what you call a lightning sale! Both Wal-Mart and Amazon only had a few units each which went FAST!


I think someone at Walmart wanted to mess with Amazon’s price algorithm.


----------



## pino

I know this is a favorite among us (the deal, not the end of summer 🙃):


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

pino said:


> I know this is a favorite among us (the deal, not the end of summer 🙃):
> View attachment 16836143


@babyivan


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

What's the consensus on linking in eBay listings? 
Been seeing a whole lot of deals popping up, probably from people offloading their collection, and I figured people ight appreciate the links but don't want it to end up being a scam.


----------



## babyivan

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> @babyivan


Yeah, I saw that, and get the same emails, lol.

I don't need anything now.


----------



## greensys

The Wal-Mart GW-7900 deal for $50 is back! This is an amazing deal for an awesome case shape with or without the wings, solar powered, and multi-band 6! FedEx shipping! 90 day returns!

Casio GW-7900-1 @ Wal-Mart


----------



## Sir-Guy

greensys said:


> The Wal-Mart GW-7900 deal for $50 is back! This is an amazing deal for an awesome case shape with or without the wings, solar powered, and multi-band 6! FedEx shipping! 90 day returns!
> 
> Casio GW-7900-1 @ Wal-Mart


Thanks! Ordered. No need for it but hey, maybe it’ll make a good stocking stuffer.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

UK Buyers, use code HSMVC15 on the GST-B300 to take it down from the already half price, by a further 15% to £148.75






G-Shock G-Steel Men's Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch- H.Samuel


Order this G-Shock G-Steel Men's Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch online. Free UK delivery when you spend £49 or more. Buy now at H.Samuel. Quality at affordable prices.




www.hsamuel.co.uk













Edit, all gone


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

UK & US MEMBERS:

Casio G-Shock Deals ➡ Cheapest Price, Sale UK | hotukdeals has come in clutch with numerous deals. there may be some sites that don't ship to the states but there should be some that do. 

I can't vouch for some of the sites but there are names I can vouch for such as jura, hsamuel, & ernestjones.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

US MEMBERS:
Slickdeals: Searching for "g shock" has come in clutch with numerous deals. Looks likeit picks up on some deals that we cannot so it's worth bookmarking the site.


----------



## adg31

If anyone is after an AWM-500 this is the lowest price I’ve seen yet - I still can’t quite get past the MM/DD format so seem able to resist but still a pretty good discount!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cvdl

Seems it has been sold.

_Little bit more than the previous one, but this Gwn-q1000mb on Mercari is A rank with a small clasp mark on the strap._


----------



## Davidka

Not sure if this was posted before, but I found the ga-b2100c with the cheapest price ever on Ebay. The seller looks solid and there are positive reviews for that watch so I went ahead and pulled the trigger...

ga-b2100-1aer









CASIO GA-B2100-1AER GA-B2100-1A G-SHOCK Classic BLACK BLUETOOTH SOLAR TOUGH | eBay


Sistema de energía solar. La energía solar sobrante se almacena en una batería. Bluetooth® Smart. Clasificación de resistencia al agua (20 bar). El brazalete está equipado con una hebilla. La correa contiene resina sintética, un material ideal para este componente dada su extrema resistencia y...



www.ebay.com





ga-b2100c-9a









CASIO GA-B2100C-9AER GA-B2100C-9A G-SHOCK Classic YELLOW BLUETOOTH SOLAR TOUGH | eBay


Sistema de energía solar. La energía solar sobrante se almacena en una batería. Bluetooth® Smart. Clasificación de resistencia al agua (20 bar). El brazalete está equipado con una hebilla. La correa contiene resina sintética, un material ideal para este componente dada su extrema resistencia y...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Sir-Guy

greensys said:


> The Wal-Mart GW-7900 deal for $50 is back! This is an amazing deal for an awesome case shape with or without the wings, solar powered, and multi-band 6! FedEx shipping! 90 day returns!
> 
> Casio GW-7900-1 @ Wal-Mart


It came in! It’s certainly a bit of a chonker. I do appreciate the “wings” on the underside of the strap. I don’t know that I need moon phase and tide graph, but it’s neat.

Thanks for the heads up! On my 6.5” wrist.


----------



## CoffeeCat2112

Davidka said:


> Not sure if this was posted before, but I found the ga-b2100c with the cheapest price ever on Ebay. The seller looks solid and there are positive reviews for that watch so I went ahead and pulled the trigger...
> 
> ga-b2100-1aer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CASIO GA-B2100-1AER GA-B2100-1A G-SHOCK Classic BLACK BLUETOOTH SOLAR TOUGH | eBay
> 
> 
> Sistema de energía solar. La energía solar sobrante se almacena en una batería. Bluetooth® Smart. Clasificación de resistencia al agua (20 bar). El brazalete está equipado con una hebilla. La correa contiene resina sintética, un material ideal para este componente dada su extrema resistencia y...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ga-b2100c-9a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CASIO GA-B2100C-9AER GA-B2100C-9A G-SHOCK Classic YELLOW BLUETOOTH SOLAR TOUGH | eBay
> 
> 
> Sistema de energía solar. La energía solar sobrante se almacena en una batería. Bluetooth® Smart. Clasificación de resistencia al agua (20 bar). El brazalete está equipado con una hebilla. La correa contiene resina sintética, un material ideal para este componente dada su extrema resistencia y...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


I've bought from that seller before; he's legit.


----------



## greensys

Sir-Guy said:


> It came in! It’s certainly a bit of a chonker. I do appreciate the “wings” on the underside of the strap. I don’t know that I need moon phase and tide graph, but it’s neat.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up! On my 6.5” wrist.


Congrats! It's a hell of a lot of watch for the $$$ Paired with large lug 16mm jaysandkays adapters, you can't go wrong as it slims down the overall profile of the watch a lot.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Another UK deal on the B5000TVB, same discount as the last time I mentioned, but this time from Ernest Jones, using the (publicly available) blue light discount code KEY20 for £300 off, £1,199.20
(ernest and H samuel have the reputation of sending out watches that have been on display, or customer returns, i'm not sure what stock levels they hold in store but if its more than one per store theres a chance not many have had these out of the box given that its a relatively new and pricey release)















Casio G-Shock B5000 Limited Men's Titanium Bracelet- Ernest Jones


Shop this Casio G-Shock B5000 Limited Men's Titanium Bracelet online at Ernest Jones. Free UK delivery on orders over £100.




www.ernestjones.co.uk


----------



## TatsNGuns

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Another UK deal on the B5000TVB, same discount as the last time I mentioned, but this time from Ernest Jones, using the (publicly available) blue light discount code KEY20 for £300 off, £1,199.20
> (ernest and H samuel have the reputation of sending out watches that have been on display, or customer returns, i'm not sure what stock levels they hold in store but if its more than one per store theres a chance not many have had these out of the box given that its a relatively new and pricey release)
> 
> View attachment 16848740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio G-Shock B5000 Limited Men's Titanium Bracelet- Ernest Jones
> 
> 
> Shop this Casio G-Shock B5000 Limited Men's Titanium Bracelet online at Ernest Jones. Free UK delivery on orders over £100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ernestjones.co.uk


Just for kicks and giggles I saw the " similar " list which somehow got me to this beast .. ever the inquisitive one I thought hmmmm what if ? 

I'm guessing with the inclusion of the ' free' wolf winder they werent going to let some clever albeit public promo code slide in there .. or maybe its just for casios. Either way great post.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

MLTD one day sale. The codes appear to be valid for some G-Shocks, including the GBX-100, GR-B200, GG-B100 and GA-900. It's too bad they don't work for all models.






G-Shock | Fresh Threads Delivered - Streetwear, Workwear, Urban & Skate - MLTD.com


Looking for G-Shock Products? Find a great selection of Men's/ Women's wear and G-Shock Products and more at MLTD.com. Shop for the latest streetwear apparel and accessories.




www.mltd.com





*READY. SET. SAVE!
1 DAY ONLY!*

We're clearing out the warehouse with the Biggest SAVINGS of the year! Get it NOW before your favs are sold out!

30% off any order - *30SAVE*

35% off orders over $150 - *35THAT*

40% off orders over $300 - *40DOUGH*

---------------------------

PLUS, US orders receive free standard shipping on orders over $100. International orders receive lower rates on standard mail shipments.
***

*Valid through late August 24th. Limit one coupon per transaction. Certain restrictions apply.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

GWM5610NASA4'S GALORE:









Casio G-Shock Digital 5600 Series GWM5610NASA4 – Rock City Kicks 
GWM5610NASA4 - ORANGE | lapstoneandhammer.com
G-Shock GWM5610NASA4 – FORTS
GWM5610NASA4 Digital 5600 Series Watch $ 170 | TYLER'S (tylerstx.com)
G-SHOCK DIGITAL 5600 SERIES GWM5610NASA4 ORANGE – Shoe Gallery Inc (shoegallerymiami.com)


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> GWM5610NASA4'S GALORE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio G-Shock Digital 5600 Series GWM5610NASA4 – Rock City Kicks
> GWM5610NASA4 - ORANGE | lapstoneandhammer.com
> G-Shock GWM5610NASA4 – FORTS
> GWM5610NASA4 Digital 5600 Series Watch $ 170 | TYLER'S (tylerstx.com)
> G-SHOCK DIGITAL 5600 SERIES GWM5610NASA4 ORANGE – Shoe Gallery Inc (shoegallerymiami.com)


Man these could not be any *less *limited edition


----------



## A.G.

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Man these could not be any *less *limited edition


That's great so people who want one can buy it and scalpers get screwed. There is no downside.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

A.G. said:


> That's great so people who want one can buy it and scalpers get screwed. There is no downside.


Idk. If I was comparing the first one vs this one, one was hyped to the moon (hehe) while it seems people couldn't care less about this one. The thread for this one is pretty dead and stock is a plenty. I'm not claiming to be an economist but I would imagine the hype and scarcity work in Casios favor?


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Man these could not be any *less *limited edition


Right! seems that way with most of Casio’s “Limited” releases nowadays.
These were supposed to be Casio Store exclusive too 🤦🏾‍♂️


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

A.G. said:


> That's great so people who want one can buy it and scalpers get screwed. There is no downside.


Not really. It’s a US exclusive with members overseas paying a premium to get them overseas.




toomuchdamnrum said:


> Idk. If I was comparing the first one vs this one, one was hyped to the moon (hehe) while it seems people couldn't care less about this one. The thread for this one is pretty dead and stock is a plenty. I'm not claiming to be an economist but I would imagine the hype and scarcity work in Casios favor?


It might. People were excited when the initial pictures and articles came out but after release no was thrilled to have a basic 5610U clothed in custom bands and caseback.


----------



## dumpweed

GWM5610 $96 after coupon









Amazon.com: Casio G-Shock GWM5610-1 Men's Solar Black Resin Sport Watch : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio G-Shock GWM5610-1 Men's Solar Black Resin Sport Watch and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



smile.amazon.com


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

dumpweed said:


> GWM5610 $96 after coupon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Casio G-Shock GWM5610-1 Men's Solar Black Resin Sport Watch : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> Buy Casio G-Shock GWM5610-1 Men's Solar Black Resin Sport Watch and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> smile.amazon.com


Amazon warehouse has it for <$85


----------



## Sir-Guy

dumpweed said:


> GWM5610 $96 after coupon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Casio G-Shock GWM5610-1 Men's Solar Black Resin Sport Watch : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> Buy Casio G-Shock GWM5610-1 Men's Solar Black Resin Sport Watch and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> smile.amazon.com


Worth noting that the photo is now of a GW-M5610U. For a while there it was showing the older version, and some folks were receiving the “U” one.


----------



## Davidka

Davidka said:


> Not sure if this was posted before, but I found the ga-b2100c with the cheapest price ever on Ebay. The seller looks solid and there are positive reviews for that watch so I went ahead and pulled the trigger...
> 
> ga-b2100-1aer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CASIO GA-B2100-1AER GA-B2100-1A G-SHOCK Classic BLACK BLUETOOTH SOLAR TOUGH | eBay
> 
> 
> Sistema de energía solar. La energía solar sobrante se almacena en una batería. Bluetooth® Smart. Clasificación de resistencia al agua (20 bar). El brazalete está equipado con una hebilla. La correa contiene resina sintética, un material ideal para este componente dada su extrema resistencia y...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ga-b2100c-9a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CASIO GA-B2100C-9AER GA-B2100C-9A G-SHOCK Classic YELLOW BLUETOOTH SOLAR TOUGH | eBay
> 
> 
> Sistema de energía solar. La energía solar sobrante se almacena en una batería. Bluetooth® Smart. Clasificación de resistencia al agua (20 bar). El brazalete está equipado con una hebilla. La correa contiene resina sintética, un material ideal para este componente dada su extrema resistencia y...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Watch arrived and all is well. I still can't figure out how come the price was so low (or why is it so high everywhere else).


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> GWM5610NASA4'S GALORE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio G-Shock Digital 5600 Series GWM5610NASA4 – Rock City Kicks
> GWM5610NASA4 - ORANGE | lapstoneandhammer.com
> G-Shock GWM5610NASA4 – FORTS
> GWM5610NASA4 Digital 5600 Series Watch $ 170 | TYLER'S (tylerstx.com)
> G-SHOCK DIGITAL 5600 SERIES GWM5610NASA4 ORANGE – Shoe Gallery Inc (shoegallerymiami.com)


UPDATED LIST:
Casio G-Shock Digital 5600 Series GWM5610NASA4 – Rock City Kicks
GWM5610NASA4 - ORANGE | lapstoneandhammer.com 
G-SHOCK DIGITAL 5600 SERIES GWM5610NASA4 ORANGE – Shoe Gallery Inc (shoegallerymiami.com) 
GWM5610NASA4 – Sesinko


----------



## GaryK30

MLTD Labor Day sale.

30% off any order - *30WORK*

*Coupons valid through late September 6th. Limit one coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.

The coupon works for some G-Shocks, for example the GBD-200-1 (black), GBD-200RD-4 (red), GBX-100-1 (black), GBX-100-2 (teal), three GRB-200 models and one GRB-100 model.






G-Shock | Fresh Threads Delivered - Streetwear, Workwear, Urban & Skate - MLTD.com


Looking for G-Shock Products? Find a great selection of Men's/ Women's wear and G-Shock Products and more at MLTD.com. Shop for the latest streetwear apparel and accessories.




www.mltd.com


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

GaryK30 said:


> MLTD Labor Day sale.
> 
> 30% off any order - *30WORK*
> 
> *Coupons valid through late September 6th. Limit one coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.
> 
> The coupon works for some G-Shocks, for example the GBD-200-1 (black), GBD-200RD-4 (red), GBX-100-1 (black), GBX-100-2 (teal), three GRB-200 models and one GRB-100 model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Shock | Fresh Threads Delivered - Streetwear, Workwear, Urban & Skate - MLTD.com
> 
> 
> Looking for G-Shock Products? Find a great selection of Men's/ Women's wear and G-Shock Products and more at MLTD.com. Shop for the latest streetwear apparel and accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mltd.com


Wow they are VERY selective about what I can use that on. Everything I seemed to pick was a no go


----------



## balllistic

Amazon's Casio G-Shock Sale Is Real—and It's Fantastic


Everyone's favorite inexpensive and rugged watch, Casio's own G-Shock, is currently on sale through Amazon.




www.thedrive.com


----------



## Andy-S

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Wow they are VERY selective about what I can use that on. Everything I seemed to pick was a no go


It's always that way.

Here's one that works if you haven't tried one of these actually readable negative displays, or want a square that's slightly bigger than the older styles:









G-Shock, GBD200-1 Watch | MLTD


Shop for G-Shock, GBD200-1 Watch at MLTD.com. Shop for the latest streetwear apparel and accessories.




www.mltd.com





$105


----------



## Wools

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> UPDATED LIST:
> Casio G-Shock Digital 5600 Series GWM5610NASA4 – Rock City Kicks


As an ignorant Brit, may I ask if anyone here has used RCK before? I've been after a brand new NASA G-Shock since they were released but wasn't able to nab one, so I'm very intrested in this but a little bit timid about the shop as I've not used them before.


----------



## BinomialSpider

Andy-S said:


> It's always that way.
> 
> Here's one that works if you haven't tried one of these actually readable negative displays, or want a square that's slightly bigger than the older styles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Shock, GBD200-1 Watch | MLTD
> 
> 
> Shop for G-Shock, GBD200-1 Watch at MLTD.com. Shop for the latest streetwear apparel and accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mltd.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $105


I ordered a Walter and a GA2100, both all black, to go with my all-black DW5600 and DW6900.

I find an all-black watch to be calming, somehow--


----------



## Prdrers

Wools said:


> As an ignorant Brit, may I ask if anyone here has used RCK before? I've been after a brand new NASA G-Shock since they were released but wasn't able to nab one, so I'm very intrested in this but a little bit timid about the shop as I've not used them before.


I had never heard of them until you posted. I assume you’re referring to Rock City Kicks in Arkansas… From what I could Google it seems like a legit business. They are listed as an authorized G Shock dealer here:






CASIO G-SHOCK Store Locator - USA







locator.casio.com





Hope that helps…


----------



## Wools

Prdrers said:


> I had never heard of them until you posted. I assume you’re referring to Rock City Kicks in Arkansas… From what I could Google it seems like a legit business. They are listed as an authorized G Shock dealer here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CASIO G-SHOCK Store Locator - USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> locator.casio.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps…


Fantastic, thank you for the back up!


----------



## cvdl

-edit

Saw that there's more pictures and it doesn't look good. So i removed the link.


----------



## Tanker G1

Zales has 25% off the Blue White Porcelain version of the Analog-Digital GA2100 making it $105 and the lowest I can find by more than $30.

It has a positive display and appears to come with a metal keeper unlike most other 2100s.

Edit: I removed the link because the forum was adding elements to it beyond what I posted. 

Search this term instead: GA2100BWP-2A Zales

















The Mystic Forest version is down to $85 on Amazon.









I bought both of these today.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> UPDATED LIST:
> Casio G-Shock Digital 5600 Series GWM5610NASA4 – Rock City Kicks
> G-SHOCK D





Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> UPDATED LIST:
> Casio G-Shock Digital 5600 Series GWM5610NASA4 – Rock City Kicks
> G-SHOCK DIGITAL 5600 SERIES GWM5610NASA4 ORANGE – Shoe Gallery Inc (shoegallerymiami.com)


G-Shock GWM5610NASA4 Watch Orange – Drift House
Casio G-Shock Digital 5600 Series GWM5610NASA4 – Rock City Kicks
G-SHOCK DIGITAL 5600 SERIES GWM5610NASA4 ORANGE – Shoe Gallery Inc (shoegallerymiami.com)
G-Shock x NASA GWM5610NASA4 Orange - Billion Creation


----------



## jimmy1

Wools said:


> As an ignorant Brit, may I ask if anyone here has used RCK before? I've been after a brand new NASA G-Shock since they were released but wasn't able to nab one, so I'm very intrested in this but a little bit timid about the shop as I've not used them before.


Added one to my basket to see what shipping costs would be but got this message for UK:
"*We do not ship to this destination"*


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Creation Watches has the Tokyo Music Night Ani-Digi for $65 w/code DOUBLE9. 
Casio G-Shock Limited Edition Analog Digital Quartz AW-500MNT-8A AW500MNT-8 200M Men's Watch


----------



## JinAK

Killer deal right from Casio on GBA-800-1A. I've had two...Bluetooth and Step Tracking, multi-countdown timers are best features for me. $72 down from $120 (others are $130)

-Josh









GBA800-1A | G-SHOCK G-SHOCK MOVE Black | CASIO


This Outlet store product may not have original packaging or may be missing a manual. The product itself is in new condition. G-SHOCK, the watch brand that is always finding ways to blend diverse world culture into fashionable street scene timepieces, announces new GBA-800 urban sports themed...




www.casio.com


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> G-Shock GWM5610NASA4 Watch Orange – Drift House
> Casio G-Shock Digital 5600 Series GWM5610NASA4 – Rock City Kicks
> G-SHOCK DIGITAL 5600 SERIES GWM5610NASA4 ORANGE – Shoe Gallery Inc (shoegallerymiami.com)
> G-Shock x NASA GWM5610NASA4 Orange - Billion Creation


Casio G-Shock Digital 5600 Series GWM5610NASA4 – Rock City Kicks - 7 LEFT
G-SHOCK DIGITAL 5600 SERIES GWM5610NASA4 ORANGE – Shoe Gallery Inc (shoegallerymiami.com) - 2 LEFT
G-Shock x NASA GWM5610NASA4 Orange - Billion Creation - 7 LEFT


----------



## AMM1959

For those with access to AAFES / the Exchange (US military and vets) there's currently a 25% off sale that includes multiple G Shock models. 

Cheers


----------



## JinAK

AMM1959 said:


> For those with access to AAFES / the Exchange (US military and vets) there's currently a 25% off sale that includes multiple G Shock models.
> 
> Cheers


Good to know...and their G-Shocks are priced 20-30% off list in the first place, at least at mine. So a sale on top of that is sure to be decent.


----------



## Prdrers

AMM1959 said:


> For those with access to AAFES / the Exchange (US military and vets) there's currently a 25% off sale that includes multiple G Shock models.
> 
> Cheers


Dang, haven’t thought about AAFES in a looong time lol.


----------



## AMM1959

Prdrers said:


> Dang, haven’t thought about AAFES in a looong time lol.


Until I learned last year on WUS that the online AAFES site is open to all honorably discharged veterans, neither had I, LOL.


----------



## Prdrers

AMM1959 said:


> Until I learned last year on WUS that the online AAFES site is open to all honorably discharged veterans, neither had I, LOL.


Oh snap. Gotta run lol


----------



## Ed Rooney

Isn’t the PX where we all got our first G-shocks, anyway?

I’m seeing $41.96 for a 5600e.


I can remember getting that first bit of casual pay to go buy necessities at an AAFES Shopette at Fort Knox, KY. Coincidentally it was exactly 35 years ago today. I shipped on 9/10/87, so I would have had all of my in-processing, vaccinations, haircut, casual pay and uniform issue the next day. We used the pay advance to buy toiletries like Mennen aftershave (that smell still takes me back), nail clippers, and those little plastic tubs to hold a bar of soap or a toothbrush. Getting a g-shock with that first $50 or so was a tough pull, so many guys bought it when they got that first real paycheck a few weeks later. By that time we Privates had $300 or so in traveler checks in our wallets, and we were marched down to the Shoppette about every 2 weeks for shopping and haircuts. It was during one of those expeditions that many Privates bought a watch and one of those goofy green Velcro bands. I recall the round 5400/5700 style being the most popular.
Not everyone bought a GShock. I remember many had the 1987 equivalent of the F91, or some other form of digital like a calculator watch. I still maintain that a basic Casio digital is sufficient for most military training, but with a 5600 running about $42 at the Exchange, why not just get the best.






Prdrers said:


> Dang, haven’t thought about AAFES in a looong time lol.


----------



## JinAK

Ed Rooney said:


> Isn’t the PX where we all got out first G-shocks, anyway?


Good memories. 20 years ago in July for me, Navy. No G-shocks then yet for me....the only ones I had seen were the HUUUUGE ones that stuck out on those scrawny kids' wrists like someone taped a wall clock to their arm. Waited instead until I got to my "A-school" in Pensacola and picked up a nice Luminox, the "Navy Seal watch." On a short walk to chow, a drop from belt height shattered the crystal, and I went back to a $12 Timex!


----------



## Ed Rooney

Anyone who has a service-connected disability can use the Exchange and commissary….in person. Just flash your VHIC.


----------



## Ed Rooney

Now down to $37.46. 33% off with no tax or shipping. I grabbed one. AAFES is not good on getting the exact nomenclature right, so I am curious to see what I will get after ordering a dw5600e. 

Also got a PT shirt. 




Ed Rooney said:


> Isn’t the PX where we all got our first G-shocks, anyway?
> 
> I’m seeing $41.96 for a 5600e.
> 
> 
> I can remember getting that first bit of casual pay to go buy necessities at an AAFES Shopette at Fort Knox, KY. Coincidentally it was exactly 35 years ago today. I shipped on 9/10/87, so I would have had all of my in-processing, vaccinations, haircut, casual pay and uniform issue the next day. We used the pay advance to buy toiletries like Mennen aftershave (that smell still takes me back), nail clippers, and those little plastic tubs to hold a bar of soap or a toothbrush. Getting a g-shock with that first $50 or so was a tough pull, so many guys bought it when they got that first real paycheck a few weeks later. By that time we Privates had $300 or so in traveler checks in our wallets, and we were marched down to the Shoppette about every 2 weeks for shopping and haircuts. It was during one of those expeditions that many Privates bought a watch and one of those goofy green Velcro bands. I recall the round 5400/5700 style being the most popular.
> Not everyone bought a GShock. I remember many had the 1987 equivalent of the F91, or some other form of digital like a calculator watch. I still maintain that a basic Casio digital is sufficient for most military training, but with a 5600 running about $42 at the Exchange, why not just get the best.


----------



## JinAK

Ed Rooney said:


> Now down to $37.46. 33% off with no tax or shipping. I grabbed one. AAFES is not good on getting the exact nomenclature right, so I am curious to see what I will get after ordering a dw5600e.
> 
> Also got a PT shirt.


I’ll be curious if it’s a U series. Let us know if you don’t mind. My GWX-5600 has the same helpful feature as the U with local time visible in each of the modes. (Seems to actually pre-date the U series 5600s….which is curious 🤨)


----------



## JinAK

I didn’t see any G-Shock for under $55 when I logged onto the AAFES site right now, but there is an unbelievable deal on the classic F91-W for….

$9.95

yessir, get your 1989 timepiece at a 1989 price. Technically less…that’s about $4 in 1989 bucks. Enjoy!






Casio Men's Classic Watch F-91w-1 | Non-metal Band | Holiday Gift Guide | Shop The Exchange


Shop Casio Men's Classic Watch F-91W-1 and other name brand Non-Metal Band Holiday Gift Guide at The Exchange. You've earned the right to shop tax free and enjoy FREE shipping!




www.shopmyexchange.com


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Casio G-Shock Digital 5600 Series GWM5610NASA4 – Rock City Kicks - 7 LEFT
> G-SHOCK DIGITAL 5600 SERIES GWM5610NASA4 ORANGE – Shoe Gallery Inc (shoegallerymiami.com) - 2 LEFT
> G-Shock x NASA GWM5610NASA4 Orange - Billion Creation - 7 LEFT


Casio G-Shock Digital 5600 Series GWM5610NASA4 – Rock City Kicks - 1 LEFT
G-SHOCK DIGITAL 5600 SERIES GWM5610NASA4 ORANGE – Shoe Gallery Inc (shoegallerymiami.com) - 5 LEFT


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

*MTGB1000XB1A








G-SHOCK MTGB1000XB1A MTG-B1000 Carbon Series Watch Black/Blue


The G-SHOCK MTGB1000XB1A MTG-B1000 Carbon Series Watch Black/Blue available now, find more from G-SHOCK here. Shop skateboards, shoes, apparel, hard-goods and more from tons of brands including the Drift House Collection. Vans, Nike SB, G-SHOCK, New Balance Numeric and more.




www.drifthouse.com




*


----------



## emtokay

there's other options besides amazon that are wayyyyy cheaper but yes every once in a while amazon has the best price


----------



## TraserH3

The strong dollar is really benefiting Japanese importing. I you buy in Yen and pay in USD, now is the time!!!!!


----------



## ridelikeaturtle

Creationwatches has a Casio sale on at the moment. Could be something there of interest to someone.






Special Offer - Casio Watches | Buy Online | Creatiowatches.com


Buy Casio Watches online at Creationwatches.com with Special Offer. Shop from wide range Casio Mens Watches & Casio Watches for Women with best offer. Shop Now with Special Offer!



www.creationwatches.com


----------



## Ed Rooney

Looks like the sale is over. Prices are nothing special now. JCPenney is probably the best deal now. 

At the Exchange, I grabbed a dw5600e for $37. The F91w was $7 and change last week.
They have pre-owned Rolex! A little pricey, tho…




JinAK said:


> I didn’t see any G-Shock for under $55 when I logged onto the AAFES site right now, but there is an unbelievable deal on the classic F91-W for….
> 
> $9.95
> 
> yessir, get your 1989 timepiece at a 1989 price. Technically less…that’s about $4 in 1989 bucks. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio Men's Classic Watch F-91w-1 | Non-metal Band | Holiday Gift Guide | Shop The Exchange
> 
> 
> Shop Casio Men's Classic Watch F-91W-1 and other name brand Non-Metal Band Holiday Gift Guide at The Exchange. You've earned the right to shop tax free and enjoy FREE shipping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.shopmyexchange.com


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

GWM5610 for <75$ pre tax and shipping from Amazon warehouse. 

Casio G-Shock GWM5610-1 Men's Solar Black Resin Sport Watch https://a.co/d/eGt7MH2


----------



## TraserH3

Macy’s all G-SHOCK 25% off!!!

good way to get the newest releases. I just picked up a digital glitch casioak for 105


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

TraserH3 said:


> Macy’s all G-SHOCK 25% off!!!
> 
> good way to get the newest releases. I just picked up a digital glitch casioak for 105


And don't forget that extra Macy's 10% cash back with Rakuten. If you're into that sorta thing


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Cheap as Chips Casioak Blue watch from The Jewel Hut online, £34.49 delivered with Code EXTRA25

*EDIT: ALL GONE*









Casio G-Shock Octagon Watch GA-2100-2AER


GSHOCK OCT BLU RUB SW BLK




www.thejewelhut.co.uk


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

TraserH3 said:


> Macy’s all G-SHOCK 25% off!!!
> 
> good way to get the newest releases. I just picked up a digital glitch casioak for 105


Jumping on this to say that this guy is currently $66 at Macy's.









https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...n-strap-watch-45.4mm-ga2100ske-7a?ID=11748504


----------



## vfps

Not so much a bargain deal but rather a channel that lets overseas collectors make a purchase: The recent NASA is now available from some retailers that will ship overseas (unlike the case before at the US Casio site), though at a price. Available it seems today at Hatchet and at Extra Butter.

Here's one example I tried, which calculated a $50 fee to ship to the UK:


----------



## dumpweed

GMB2100 metal Casioak 25% off at Macy's $450 after 25% "VIP" code



https://www.macys.com/shop/product/g-shock-mens-gray-ion-plating-full-metal-bracelet-watch-44.4mm-gmb2100bd-1a?ID=14774194


----------



## Ed Rooney

DW-291 red version $19.54 on Amazon. Gray version was cheap yesterday, but back up to $30 now.


----------



## TraserH3

Wow!


----------



## Nazarene

The A168WA is 45% OFF and on sale for $16.45 right now on Amazon with one day next day delivery.


----------



## emtokay

i bought my first gbd 200 from walmart, of all places at $110 i think?


but most of my purchases are the harder to find japan only stuff so i end up buying from those sites


----------



## emtokay

this site is extremely convenient





"g shock" in All Categories


"g shock" in All Categories. Shop the Largest Selection, Click to See! Search eBay faster with PicClick. Money Back Guarantee ensures YOU receive the item you ordered or get your money back.




picclick.com


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

emtokay said:


> this site is extremely convenient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "g shock" in All Categories
> 
> 
> "g shock" in All Categories. Shop the Largest Selection, Click to See! Search eBay faster with PicClick. Money Back Guarantee ensures YOU receive the item you ordered or get your money back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picclick.com


Picclick is an eBay-certified site that makes searching eBay much easier. 

Used them a couple of times in the past with great success.


----------



## Sir-Guy

The Duro is on sale too.


----------



## GrouchoM

Costco has the PRG-600 for $200









Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## ridelikeaturtle

creationwatches has a 10% off casio code, CASIO10, valid to 24 Oct.


----------



## Paul R

A very cool A1000 model I haven't seen yet.

I'd usually expect this set to go for ~$180


----------



## GaryK30

PacParts Halloween sale.


Halloween Savings!

Save Now! Online Promo Only.

Sale Ends Friday 10/21/22 at 2pm PST. 

Use Promo Code *TREAT15*

Save 15% Off On All Items!

Don't Miss Out On The Savings.


----------



## Rocat

GaryK30 said:


> PacParts Halloween sale.
> 
> 
> Halloween Savings!
> 
> Save Now! Online Promo Only.
> 
> Sale Ends Friday 10/21/22 at 2pm PST.
> 
> Use Promo Code *TREAT15*
> 
> Save 15% Off On All Items!
> 
> Don't Miss Out On The Savings.



If only I was still into modding G-Shocks.


----------



## GrouchoM

GaryK30 said:


> PacParts Halloween sale.
> 
> 
> Halloween Savings!
> 
> Save Now! Online Promo Only.
> 
> Sale Ends Friday 10/21/22 at 2pm PST.
> 
> Use Promo Code *TREAT15*
> 
> Save 15% Off On All Items!
> 
> Don't Miss Out On The Savings.


Their Halloween sale ends 10 days before Halloween? 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## GaryK30

GrouchoM said:


> Their Halloween sale ends 10 days before Halloween?
> 
> Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


Apparently so.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Paul R said:


> A very cool A1000 model I haven't seen yet.
> 
> I'd usually expect this set to go for ~$180
> 
> View attachment 16974263


Hmn...purchased one but immediately received a message from seller that this listing information on this product was entered wrong so they refunded me...

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul R

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Hmn...purchased one but immediately received a message from seller that this listing information on this product was entered wrong so they refunded me...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


LOL! Damn they relisted it... for $180... 

I swear I didn't tip them off!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Paul R said:


> LOL! Damn they relisted it... for $180...
> 
> I swear I didn't tip them off!


It's all good it was likely an honest mistake on their end.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roxyben

Quite a few G's discounted from Argos for those in the UK. Probably cheapest you can get a 5610 at the moment at £80.


https://www.argos.co.uk/product/2926175?clickSR=slp:term:g%20shock:1:79:1


Also the 7900 at £80


https://www.argos.co.uk/product/5532353?clickSR=slp:term:g%20shock:2:79:1


few others discounted also.


----------



## cjbiker

DW5600BB for $55 and change after the 20% discount is applied in cart:

https://www.kayoutlet.com/casio-gshock-classic-watch-dw5600bb1/p/V-302412907


----------



## Own2hands

If you are in Atlanta, there is a G Shock event at the Macy's in Lennox Mall this Saturday October 29 between noon and 3pm. I am not associated with the event. I was there yesterday and the sales person told me about it. I will likely miss the event because I'll be at work.


----------



## GaryK30

MLTD Halloween sale. This includes some G-Shocks, for example two GBD-200 models and two GBX-100 models.


Don't Let FOMO Haunt You!

35% off your order* - *35TREATS*

*Coupons valid through late October 31st. Limit one coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.







G-Shock | Fresh Threads Delivered - Streetwear, Workwear, Urban & Skate - MLTD.com


Looking for G-Shock Products? Find a great selection of Men's/ Women's wear and G-Shock Products and more at MLTD.com. Shop for the latest streetwear apparel and accessories.




www.mltd.com


----------



## TraserH3

GaryK30 said:


> MLTD Halloween sale. This includes some G-Shocks, for example two GBD-200 models and two GBX-100 models.
> 
> 
> Don't Let FOMO Haunt You!
> 
> 35% off your order* - *35TREATS*
> 
> *Coupons valid through late October 31st. Limit one coupon per order. Certain restrictions apply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Shock | Fresh Threads Delivered - Streetwear, Workwear, Urban & Skate - MLTD.com
> 
> 
> Looking for G-Shock Products? Find a great selection of Men's/ Women's wear and G-Shock Products and more at MLTD.com. Shop for the latest streetwear apparel and accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mltd.com



ah ok it's only some right? The ones I liked had the "coupon not valid for this model"


----------



## GaryK30

TraserH3 said:


> ah ok it's only some right? The ones I liked had the "coupon not valid for this model"


Yes, with MLTD it's always just some models on sale, unfortunately, but it's a great deal for the models that are included.


----------



## GaryK30

Another PacParts sale.


Gobble, gobble up the saving! 

Save 20% Off Retail Price!

Save Now Until Tomorrow, Sale Ends Friday 11/11/22 at 2pm pst.

Use Promo Code: *WeGiveThanks*

Online promo only. 

www.pacparts.com


----------



## balllistic

Good deal:



Amazon.com


----------



## Moonbiter

balllistic said:


> Good deal:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17024881


That is a very good price for it! Especially with Amazon being really good about returns, and this one having a positive screen.


----------



## dumpweed

https://www.jcpenney.com/p/casio-g-shock-tough-solar-mens-atomic-timekeeping-chronograph-watch-gwm5610-1cr/pp5004800202


----------



## Rocat

dumpweed said:


> https://www.jcpenney.com/p/casio-g-shock-tough-solar-mens-atomic-timekeeping-chronograph-watch-gwm5610-1cr/pp5004800202



That is a great price for that square.


----------



## Sir-Guy

dumpweed said:


> https://www.jcpenney.com/p/casio-g-shock-tough-solar-mens-atomic-timekeeping-chronograph-watch-gwm5610-1cr/pp5004800202


I ordered one. I already have a GW-M5610. The one linked with JC Penney lists it as the older version (the non-“U”), which is what I currently have.

If they happen to ship a “U” version, I’ll be pleased. If they ship a non-U like I already have, I’ll have a nice stocking stuffer for someone!


----------



## caribiner23

Sir-Guy said:


> I ordered one. I already have a GW-M5610. The one linked with JC Penney lists it as the older version (the non-“U”), which is what I currently have.
> 
> If they happen to ship a “U” version, I’ll be pleased. If they ship a non-U like I already have, I’ll have a nice stocking stuffer for someone!


Last year around this time, people were ordering 5610 G-Shocks from JC Penney and this WUS'er said (earlier in this very thread) that he got the U version:









Hey! I spotted a CASIO DEAL here!


Casio SGW-100-2B for $29.39...




www.watchuseek.com





I imagine the non-U units were cleared out a year ago and JCP just hasn't updated their site.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Ah yes, I remember last year lol post after post and page after page of geniuses that were ordering multiples and then returning them in the hope of a U version. It was quite the scheme


----------



## Rocat

I went through the JCPenny web site and some of the Pro Treks have great prices.


----------



## caribiner23

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Ah yes, I remember last year lol post after post and page after page of geniuses that were ordering multiples and then returning them in the hope of a U version. It was quite the scheme


Yeah, the mod even brought the hammer down. Hopefully people will be a little more sane this year.


----------



## Rocat

Amazon has the GW-7900 for $75.00.









Amazon.com: Casio Men's GW-7900-1CR G-Shock Digital Display Quartz Black Watch : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio Men's GW-7900-1CR G-Shock Digital Display Quartz Black Watch and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Skeptical

dumpweed said:


> https://www.jcpenney.com/p/casio-g-shock-tough-solar-mens-atomic-timekeeping-chronograph-watch-gwm5610-1cr/pp5004800202


Very nice. I ordered one, plus an AE1500 for $13 to get free shipping.


----------



## GaryK30

AWG-M100A-1A at Amazon for $75.









Amazon.com: Casio AWG-M100A-1ACR G-Shock AWGM100A-1A Men's Tough Solar Black Resin Sport Watch : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio AWG-M100A-1ACR G-Shock AWGM100A-1A Men's Tough Solar Black Resin Sport Watch and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## caribiner23

Gold and black Casio Royale for $13.48:

https://www.jcpenney.com/p/casio-table-mens-digital-black-strap-watch-ae1200wh-5os/ppr5007982141


----------



## G-Shocky

Looks like JC Penney has a bunch of good deals. Another example.



https://www.jcpenney.com/p/casio-g-shock-tough-solar-mens-atomic-timekeeping-chronograph-watch-gwm5610-1cr/pp5004800202?pTmplType=regular&country=US&currency=USD&selectedSKUId=05067600000&selectedLotId=0506760&fromBag=true&utm_medium=cse&utm_source=google&utm_campaign=Strap%20Watches&utm_content=05067600000&cid=cse%7Cgoogle%7CMens%7CStrap%20Watches_05067600000&kwid=productads-adType%5EPLA&gclid=Cj0KCQiAveebBhD_ARIsAFaAvrHr02uc6feag6uZH2MAzMtgL28YneoN7kBujOMeD9O_HGbHSmYQMMsaAlm2EALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Rocat

GW-6900 on Amazon for $73.95.









Amazon.com: Casio G-Shock GW6900-1 Men's Tough Solar Black Resin Sport Watch : Casio G-Shock: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio G-Shock GW6900-1 Men's Tough Solar Black Resin Sport Watch and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com






GW-2310 for the same price which is good because this model has been over $100 for some time.








Amazon.com: Casio - Casio G-Shock Solar Atomic (GW2310-1) : Casio G-Shock: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio - Casio G-Shock Solar Atomic (GW2310-1) and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com





GW-M500A for $76.23

I find this model, with the same feature set as the GW-6900 a better fit for my wrist and the bigger digits are a plus.









Amazon.com: Casio G-Shock GWM500A-1 Digital Wrist Watch : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio G-Shock GWM500A-1 Digital Wrist Watch: Wrist Watches - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com






Here is another great G-Shock for $73.95, the GD-350.









Amazon.com: Casio 2018 GD350-1CR Watch G-Shock Vibration Alarm Black : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio 2018 GD350-1CR Watch G-Shock Vibration Alarm Black and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Rocat

The PRW-3510Y-8 is a good bit less expensive than usual.









Amazon.com: Casio Men's 'PRO TREK' Tough Solar Powered and Stainless Steel Watch, Color:Green (Model: PRW-3510Y-8CR) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio Men's 'PRO TREK' Tough Solar Powered and Stainless Steel Watch, Color:Green (Model: PRW-3510Y-8CR) and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com





I really wish the ana-digi series were not limited in functionality compared to their full digital counterpart. A CDT that is not 24hrs or a limited STW seems like a step backward. But this PRW-6611 is at a decent price.









Amazon.com: Casio Men's Pro Trek PRW-6611Y-1CR Tough Solar Watch : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio Men's Pro Trek PRW-6611Y-1CR Tough Solar Watch and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com





This PRW-61 is $100 cheaper than it normally is priced. 









Amazon.com: Casio Protrek Tough Solar Powered Environmentally Friendly Biomass Outdoor Sports Watch with Altimeter, Barometer, Compass, and Thermometer Style PRW-61-1. : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio Protrek Tough Solar Powered Environmentally Friendly Biomass Outdoor Sports Watch with Altimeter, Barometer, Compass, and Thermometer Style PRW-61-1. and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Rocat

I spotted the PRG-270 on Amazon for a net of $107.10 before taxes after the price minus the coupon. That is an excellent price on this model. 









Amazon.com: Casio Men's Pro Trek PRG-270-1 Tough Solar Triple Sensor Multifunction Digital Sport Watch : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio Men's Pro Trek PRG-270-1 Tough Solar Triple Sensor Multifunction Digital Sport Watch and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Rocat

Here is another Pro Trek that is at a very good price of $178.50 after the coupon on Amazon. 

PRW-3500









Amazon.com: Casio Protrek Tough-Solar PRW3500-1 Multi-Band 6 Triple Sens : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio Protrek Tough-Solar PRW3500-1 Multi-Band 6 Triple Sens and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Rocat

It appears another GD-350 is now $68.95. 









Amazon.com: Casio Men's G-Shock GD350-1C Black Resin Sport Watch : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio Men's G-Shock GD350-1C Black Resin Sport Watch and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## alexd3498

Baitme.com has a black Friday sale 30 percent select items and gshocks are part of it! Scored a cracking deal on a land cruiser mudmaster with code BKFRI30!









Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108

Picked up one of the sale Pro Treks, the PRW-3500. What a fantastic old-style full-featured large case Pro Trek. Love it!


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

alexd3498 said:


> Baitme.com has a black Friday sale 30 percent select items and gshocks are part of it! Scored a cracking deal on a land cruiser mudmaster with code BKFRI30!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


Nice find!


----------



## balllistic

For those interested in this sort of thing, Augustine Los Angeles has the G-SHOCK x Super Mario Bros collab at MSPR (official reseller), so no price gouging.









G-SHOCK - DW-5600SMB-4


Two cultural icons straight out of Japan meet in this SUPER MARIO BROTHERS-themed G-SHOCK. The action game that continues even today to captivate fans around the world comes to life with familiar colors and a whimsical design. SUPER MARIO BROTHERS When Nintendo Co., Ltd. released the SUPER MARIO...




augustine.la


----------



## Xaltotun

Why are the 'U' more wanted? Real question... Is it because they have become harder to get? Or the technical difference in the module?


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Casio G-SHOCK Classic Digital Mario Brothers Men's Watch DW5600SMB-4|Jared


Two cultural icons straight out of Japan meet in this SUPER MARIO BROTHERS-themed G-SHOCK watch from Casio. The men's watch showcases a digital display in a 43mm red resin case with blue dial and a quartz movement. Resistant to shock, other features include a stop watch, alarm, multiple time...




www.jared.com





For anyone that still wants the Mario, Jared has 20% off in the cart. Makes it $120


----------



## GaryK30

Xaltotun said:


> Why are the 'U' more wanted? Real question... Is it because they have become harder to get? Or the technical difference in the module?











G-Shock 5000U/5600U/5610U Updated Module "U" Series: GW-5000U-1, GW-M5610U, GW-S5600U, G-5600UE


G-Shock Japan officially announced the G-5600UE-1JF (16,500 yen), GW-5000U-1JF with screw-back (42,900 yen), GW-M5610U-1JF (22,000 yen), GW-M5610U-1BJF with




www.g-central.com


----------



## GaryK30

Amazon has the PRW-61-1A for $210.









Amazon.com: Casio Protrek Tough Solar Powered Environmentally Friendly Biomass Outdoor Sports Watch with Altimeter, Barometer, Compass, and Thermometer Style PRW-61-1. : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio Protrek Tough Solar Powered Environmentally Friendly Biomass Outdoor Sports Watch with Altimeter, Barometer, Compass, and Thermometer Style PRW-61-1. and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## GaryK30

Amazon has the PRG-650Y-1 for $175.









Amazon.com: Casio Men's 'PRO TREK' Solar Powered Silicone Watch, Color:Black (Model: PRG-650Y-1CR) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio Men's 'PRO TREK' Solar Powered Silicone Watch, Color:Black (Model: PRG-650Y-1CR) and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## ridelikeaturtle

Creationwatches has the DW-5600E for €61 (use 15% off code BFSALE), shipping is free. 






Casio G-Shock Illuminator Alarm Chrono DW-5600E-1V DW5600E-1V Men's Watch


Best online shop for Casio Watches, Casio G-Shock Illuminator Alarm Chrono DW-5600E-1V DW5600E-1V Men's Watch has Shock resistant, Electro-luminescent backlight, Multi-function alarm, Auto-calendar, Countdown timer, 12/24-hour formats, Stopwatch.



www.creationwatches.com


----------



## G-Shocky

alexd3498 said:


> Baitme.com has a black Friday sale 30 percent select items and gshocks are part of it! Scored a cracking deal on a land cruiser mudmaster with code BKFRI30!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


Is this place legit? I'm seeing some models that I thought were long discontinued.


----------



## Ginseng108

G-Shocky said:


> Is this place legit? I'm seeing some models that I thought were long discontinued.


Seems like a hypebeast kind of store. Some of the limited models are actually out of stock if you click through.


----------



## Dan GSR

Bait is legit


----------



## Nazarene

G-Shocky said:


> Is this place legit? I'm seeing some models that I thought were long discontinued.


They are well known for selling defective watches and their customer service is zero. Many people have had problems with Creation Watches including myself.


----------



## ridelikeaturtle

Nazarene said:


> They are well known for selling defective watches and their customer service is zero. Many people have had problems with Creation Watches including myself.


That's news to me, I've purchased probably half a dozen watches off them, all legit, and never had any issues.


----------



## dumpweed

Nazarene said:


> They are well known for selling defective watches and their customer service is zero. Many people have had problems with Creation Watches including myself.





ridelikeaturtle said:


> That's news to me, I've purchased probably half a dozen watches off them, all legit, and never had any issues.


Sorry, are you talking about baitme.com or Creation Watches?


----------



## Nazarene

I’m talking about Creation Watches. They sold me defective watches and wouldn’t take them back for a refund. They wanted me to repair the watch myself. They’re not good people. Liars and theives.


----------



## alexd3498

Bait is a legit well-known store in the sneakerhead community, with lots of collabs with famous brands including seiko. G-shocks go hand in hand with sneakerhead and skater communities, so sometimes you can find some rare pieces at these hypebeast websites. It's also on casio's g shock store locator. I've never bought g-shocks from them online and will get back to y'all, but they are legit when it comes to streetwear.









Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Nazarene said:


> They are well known for selling defective watches and their customer service is zero. Many people have had problems with Creation Watches including myself.


I am sorry you had trouble with them. I can only speak for myself but I have ordered well over two dozen watches from Creationwatches and have had no trouble at all. Generally they arrive within days (to East Coast USA) in great condition and with all of the paperwork intact (Seiko warranty cards stamped, etc.)


----------



## balllistic

A bunch of G-Shock deals are mentioned in this article:


Most notable being 47% off a GWM-5610-1


----------



## GaryK30

MLTD 35% off on some G-Shocks for Black Friday.

35BLACK






G-Shock | Fresh Threads Delivered - Streetwear, Workwear, Urban & Skate - MLTD.com


Looking for G-Shock Products? Find a great selection of Men's/ Women's wear and G-Shock Products and more at MLTD.com. Shop for the latest streetwear apparel and accessories.




www.mltd.com





Here are some of the models for which the discount code works. There are probably some others, but I didn't check all of them.

DW-5600GU-7 for $90.99









GBD-200UU-9 for $97.49









GBD-200RD-4 for $97.49









GBX-100-1 for $103.99









GBX-100-2 for $103.99


----------



## Skeptical

My pickups from the JC Penney sale already arrived. The 5610 is indeed the U version, if there was still any question.


----------



## cjbiker

Anyone seen a good deal on the GMWB5000MB-1 (matte black full metal square with brushed bezel)? I have found a couple of sites with 20% off, but hoping for a better deal than that. Thanks!


----------



## GaryK30

Here are a few more items on which the MLTD 35% off promotion works (code 35BLACK).

GBD-200-1 for $97.49.









GA-2100BWP-2A for $90.99.









GA-B2100C-9A for $103.99.


----------



## pfmail

Amazon has the Street Spirit Series DW-5000SS, w/SS screw-back for $155.

Amazon.com: Casio DW-5000SS-1JR [G-Shock (G-Shock) Street Spirit Series] Watch Shipped from Japan Sep 2022 Model : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry

Product page: DW5000SS-1 | G-SHOCK DIGITAL Transparent color | CASIO


----------



## GaryK30

GaryK30 said:


> MLTD 35% off on some G-Shocks for Black Friday.
> 
> 35BLACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Shock | Fresh Threads Delivered - Streetwear, Workwear, Urban & Skate - MLTD.com
> 
> 
> Looking for G-Shock Products? Find a great selection of Men's/ Women's wear and G-Shock Products and more at MLTD.com. Shop for the latest streetwear apparel and accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mltd.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of the models for which the discount code works. There are probably some others, but I didn't check all of them.
> 
> DW-5600GU-7 for $90.99
> View attachment 17055575
> 
> 
> GBD-200UU-9 for $97.49
> View attachment 17055576
> 
> 
> GBD-200RD-4 for $97.49
> View attachment 17055582
> 
> 
> GBX-100-1 for $103.99
> View attachment 17055584
> 
> 
> GBX-100-2 for $103.99
> View attachment 17055586


I forgot to mention that the MLTD 35% off Black Friday sale actually runs through Nov 28 (Cyber Monday).


----------



## Chempop

pfmail said:


> Amazon has the Street Spirit Series DW-5000SS, w/SS screw-back for $155.
> 
> Amazon.com: Casio DW-5000SS-1JR [G-Shock (G-Shock) Street Spirit Series] Watch Shipped from Japan Sep 2022 Model : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> Product page: DW5000SS-1 | G-SHOCK DIGITAL Transparent color | CASIO


Tempted to customize it into a classic looking _'DW5040':_


----------



## Paul R

Well I hope I got a Casio deal! 😅 
OCW-G1000B for $440 shipped, anyone?
Spotted this on ebay and they had been reducing the price for the last few weeks. Yesterday I saw it was posted with $460... with offers accepted... 🤨
After some messaging they accepted $420 (nice!)!









Well the seller is very well rated and they accept returns in any case, so I'm not too worried about an outright scam, but there's always some question highly motivated sellers. This does include the spare links though so I don't think it's stolen. These were released in 2014-15 so it could only be 8 years old at most; so it's unlikely but obviously there could be something functionally wrong without the seller noticing. I guess I'll see when it arrives.
It is quite dirty, the pictures are pretty bad, so it's hard to make out the condition but I can't see any obvious scratches on the crystal or case. I can see tons of gunk on the bracelet but only some scratches on one of the clasp buttons and that area. From what I can see of the wear usual hot spots it seems to be in better condition than many up for sale. If they wanted to discount it for sale and I've ended up with it mostly because it's dirty, that's FINE by me!


----------



## Dan GSR

Chempop said:


> Tempted to customize it into a classic looking _'DW5040':_
> View attachment 17058423


I was thinking of doing the same


----------



## SixtyLion

Amazon has classic square Casio GWM-5610 on sale for $78.95 before taxes.


----------



## RJM

Just received my GWM-5610 and I am really surprised how much I like it. The rest of the herd is afraid. 😉


----------



## jrg17

JC Penny has gwm5610 for $70 plus tax, free shipping. Nevermind, sale ended at midnight. Looks like Amazon price is still valid though.


----------



## Quack_1911

Casio Men's GW-M5610-1BJF G-Shock Solar Digital Multi Band 6 Black Watch Amazon.com: Casio Men's GW-M5610-1BJF G-Shock Solar Digital Multi Band 6 Black Watch : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

GaryK30 said:


> I forgot to mention that the MLTD 35% off Black Friday sale actually runs through Nov 28 (Cyber Monday).


MLTD has extended their 35% off sale through Nov 29 with the code 35CYBER.

Again, only certain G-Shock models are eligible for the sale price, but there are some nice ones in this group (see my recent posts).






G-Shock | Fresh Threads Delivered - Streetwear, Workwear, Urban & Skate - MLTD.com


Looking for G-Shock Products? Find a great selection of Men's/ Women's wear and G-Shock Products and more at MLTD.com. Shop for the latest streetwear apparel and accessories.




www.mltd.com


----------



## journeyforce

This deal is for folks that are military or have access to the NEX (Navy Exchange) They seem to be selling the non solar/non bluetooth Casioak models for $55 (at least the NEX in Annapolis was)











For the most part this store's G-Shock collection has been cleaned out and the case looking a bit sad


----------



## dumpweed

Robot or human?


----------



## Nazarene

dumpweed said:


> Robot or human?


It looks legitimate to me.


----------



## cjbiker

Macy's is running a 25% off sale on G-Shocks with code "FRIEND".


----------



## journeyforce

Here is a Casio G-Shock GW-200 Frogman TC from a USA seller on eBay. The bidding starts off at $175 and BIN is $250 and then there is shipping. It is in pretty good condition for a G-Shock from the early 2000's. So if you wanted a GW-200 from a USA based seller, look at this one









Casio Frogman ASP G-SHOCK Watch Digital Solar Gw-200tc Dial Black Belt Red for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Casio Frogman ASP G-SHOCK Watch Digital Solar Gw-200tc Dial Black Belt Red at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





I have no connection to the seller, I just came upon this while looking for G-Shocks


----------



## GaryK30

PacParts sale.


Online Sale Only, Save 10% Off Retail Price!

Use Promo Code:
72HOUR

www.pacparts.com

Sale Ends at 2pm PST, Friday 12/16/22


----------



## ashwinbala

SixtyLion said:


> Amazon has classic square Casio GWM-5610 on sale for $78.95 before taxes.
> View attachment 17059107


I got this for 78$ during the black friday sale. I am from India. I had it shipped to a cousin who is in the USA who will bring it down for me. I hope it is the U version with the new 3495 module. Did anyone buy it during the sale? What module did you end up getting ? 

My guess is everyone who got it in 2022 ended up getting the U version. I could be wrong


----------



## ashwinbala

Not sure if it helps people here but Casio India shop is having a 30% sale on select model. They have 30% off on all metal squares except the standard silver one. I picked up a rose gold G-SHOCK GMW-B5000GD-4DR for around 400 USD. They have a blue metal square with negative display for 280 USD. If you guys have anyone coming from India, this may be an option  









Casio Authorized Online Store - Buy Casio Watches, Clocks, Calculators, Musical Keyboards, Pianos, Headphone and more Online at CasioIndiaShop.com


Casio Authorized Online Store - Buy Casio Watches, Clocks, Calculators, Musical Keyboards, Pianos, Headphone and more Online at CasioIndiaShop.com




www.casioindiashop.com


----------



## Moonbiter

ashwinbala said:


> Not sure if it helps people here but Casio India shop is having a 30% sale on select model. They have 30% off on all metal squares except the standard silver one. I picked up a rose gold G-SHOCK GMW-B5000GD-4DR for around 400 USD. They have a blue metal square with negative display for 280 USD. If you guys have anyone coming from India, this may be an option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio Authorized Online Store - Buy Casio Watches, Clocks, Calculators, Musical Keyboards, Pianos, Headphone and more Online at CasioIndiaShop.com
> 
> 
> Casio Authorized Online Store - Buy Casio Watches, Clocks, Calculators, Musical Keyboards, Pianos, Headphone and more Online at CasioIndiaShop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.casioindiashop.com


Cool! I think the Casio India shop only ships to India, and same for all the other country-specific Casio shops. It's tough because that blue metal GMW-B5000 is cool and has been out of production since 2019.


----------



## G-Shocky

ashwinbala said:


> I got this for 78$ during the black friday sale. I am from India. I had it shipped to a cousin who is in the USA who will bring it down for me. I hope it is the U version with the new 3495 module. Did anyone buy it during the sale? What module did you end up getting ?
> 
> My guess is everyone who got it in 2022 ended up getting the U version. I could be wrong


The U versions have been in circulation for over a year. If you look at Black Friday deal threads from 2021, most people were getting the U version even back then.


----------



## babyivan

GaryK30 said:


> PacParts sale.
> 
> 
> Online Sale Only, Save 10% Off Retail Price!
> 
> Use Promo Code:
> 72HOUR
> 
> www.pacparts.com
> 
> Sale Ends at 2pm PST, Friday 12/16/22


Last year the Christmas/New Years sale was 15% off, and the year before that it was 20% off. 
I missed out on the Halloween one, which was 20% off, oh well. I guess something is better than nothing.

Thanks as always for posting these, and beating me to the punch 

Off to buy some straps and bezels.


----------



## Devro

Uk - Offers | Save on Designer Watches & Jewellery

30% off with code XMAS30. Loads of Casio models. E.g. GA-2100-1AER for £62.30...


----------



## Quack_1911

ashwinbala said:


> I got this for 78$ during the black friday sale. I am from India. I had it shipped to a cousin who is in the USA who will bring it down for me. I hope it is the U version with the new 3495 module. Did anyone buy it during the sale? What module did you end up getting ?
> 
> My guess is everyone who got it in 2022 ended up getting the U version. I could be wrong


I ordered one from the BF sale and it is a U version

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Nothing crazy but LA Augustine is doing 20% off all G Shocks, even the MRGs. Even the crazy $8000 40th anniversary one lol Code is downtothewire









G-SHOCK


Augustine Los Angeles is an authorized G-SHOCK retailer. In 1981 a young engineer working for CASIO named Kikuo Ibe dropped and broke a watch that his father had given him. From that moment the idea for G-SHOCK was born. Over 40 years later, G-SHOCK is known for making the toughest watches on...




augustine.la


----------



## Marmaduke

two4spooky said:


> cvdl: " It says 43usd for a fox fire in amazon, but not sure if it’ll be this version. We’ll see.
> 
> Dw-5600e-1ve"
> FWIW I bought that same DW5600 a little over a month ago. No "FoxFire" markings, just the "Illuminator" stamp. Your location could make a difference I guess if the FoxFire is still used on JDM models. Maybe? IDK **edit for clarity: my example was sold by and shipped from Amazon as in the link. And my attempt to quote cvdl did not work


I know this is old, but it’s not.










See my post:








Did I Just Buy my Kid a Knock-Off G Shock for Christmas?


Earlier this year I bought my 11 (then 10) year old a Casio A158 watch as a token of appreciation for his help and patience with his younger sister (who has medical issues). He knows that I like watches and I thought it would be a good and cheap way to not only reward him for his help, but also...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## GaryK30

MLTD 40% off sale. This includes some G-Shocks, for example three GBD-200 models (black, red, gray/off-white) and one GBX-100 model (teal).


40% off your Order* - 40NICE

*Coupons valid through late December 22th. Limit one coupon per order. Free Shipping on orders over $100. Certain restrictions apply.






G-Shock | Fresh Threads Delivered - Streetwear, Workwear, Urban & Skate - MLTD.com


Looking for G-Shock Products? Find a great selection of Men's/ Women's wear and G-Shock Products and more at MLTD.com. Shop for the latest streetwear apparel and accessories.




www.mltd.com


----------



## GaryK30

GaryK30 said:


> MLTD 40% off sale. This includes some G-Shocks, for example three GBD-200 models (black, red, gray/off-white) and one GBX-100 model (teal).
> 
> 
> 40% off your Order* - 40NICE
> 
> *Coupons valid through late December 22th. Limit one coupon per order. Free Shipping on orders over $100. Certain restrictions apply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Shock | Fresh Threads Delivered - Streetwear, Workwear, Urban & Skate - MLTD.com
> 
> 
> Looking for G-Shock Products? Find a great selection of Men's/ Women's wear and G-Shock Products and more at MLTD.com. Shop for the latest streetwear apparel and accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mltd.com


In addition to the GBD-200 and GBX-100 models for $90/$96, the MLTD 40% off sale includes the yellow GA-B2100 (but not the black one) for $96.









Casio G-Shock GBD-200 - first impressions and thoughts.


MLTD has the black, gray and red GBD-200 models for $90 today with the code 40NICE. https://www.mltd.com/product/g-shock-gbd200-1-watch-148401 https://www.mltd.com/product/g-shock-gbd200uu-9-watch-151100 https://www.mltd.com/product/g-shock-gbd200rd-4-watch-red-148398




www.watchuseek.com













Solar / Bluetooth GA-B2100, "Casioak" rumored...


Around 150$. Is that the price for the resin bluetooth Casioak or the upcoming metal bluetooth Casioak?




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## cjbiker

GaryK30 said:


> In addition to the GBD-200 and GBX-100 models for $90/$96, the MLTD 40% off sale includes the yellow GA-B2100 (but not the black one) for $96.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio G-Shock GBD-200 - first impressions and thoughts.
> 
> 
> MLTD has the black, gray and red GBD-200 models for $90 today with the code 40NICE. https://www.mltd.com/product/g-shock-gbd200-1-watch-148401 https://www.mltd.com/product/g-shock-gbd200uu-9-watch-151100 https://www.mltd.com/product/g-shock-gbd200rd-4-watch-red-148398
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solar / Bluetooth GA-B2100, "Casioak" rumored...
> 
> 
> Around 150$. Is that the price for the resin bluetooth Casioak or the upcoming metal bluetooth Casioak?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


They have more items eligible for coupons than in the past. I picked up a GMWB5000D-1 and a DW5600GU-7. Can't wait!


----------



## GaryK30

cjbiker said:


> They have more items eligible for coupons than in the past. I picked up a GMWB5000D-1 and a DW5600GU-7. Can't wait!


$330 for a GMW-B5000 seems like a pretty good deal.


----------



## cvdl

-nvm

not very mint


----------



## cvdl

Anyone still looking for a minty Gold g-7800?
It’s 5400 yen on buyee auction atm. Seems it’s not a full set though.


----------



## kenls

More perhaps for the UK based members.

Beaverbrooks have a few G-Shocks in their *SALE *

incl. GMW-B5000MB @£399


----------



## GaryK30

MLTD 35% off sale. As always, some G-Shocks are included and some are not.

Oddly, this one is included.









G-Shock, DW5600SMB-4 Watch | MLTD


Shop for G-Shock, DW5600SMB-4 Watch at MLTD.com. Shop for the latest streetwear apparel and accessories.




www.mltd.com





And also this one.









G-Shock, GAB2100C-9A Watch - Yellow | MLTD


Shop for G-Shock, GAB2100C-9A Watch - Yellow at MLTD.com. Shop for the latest streetwear apparel and accessories.




www.mltd.com






35% OFF your order - 35NEWYEAR

PLUS, US orders receive free standard shipping on orders over $100. International orders receive lower rates on standard mail shipments.

*Valid through late January 1st. Limit one coupon per transaction. Certain restrictions apply.






G-Shock | Fresh Threads Delivered - Streetwear, Workwear, Urban & Skate - MLTD.com


Looking for G-Shock Products? Find a great selection of Men's/ Women's wear and G-Shock Products and more at MLTD.com. Shop for the latest streetwear apparel and accessories.




www.mltd.com


----------



## mougino

For European customers: ChicTime has the A159WEA-9EF for 19,50 € with free shipping, plus an additional 5% off if you check-in with your email address and don't finalize payment (bringing it to 18,50 €).
















Montre retro Casio Collection Vintage A159WEA-9EF...


Montre retro Casio Collection Vintage A159WEA-9EF affichage...




www.chic-time.fr


----------



## jimmy1

One for the UK. Ernest Jones have two Mudmaster for £449 each (rrp £699, currently listed at £559) with code EJSAVE100

GWG-2000-1A3ER








GWG-2000-1A1ER








Fair warning, Ernest Jones/H.Samuel have been known to send out ex display and/or customer returns sometimes.


----------

